# Size Doesn't Matter! YT Jeffsy 27,5



## Beppe (14. Februar 2017)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1209581155757905&id=145435915505773

Da ist was großes im Busch


----------



## Vincy (15. Februar 2017)

Ein Jeffsy mit 27,5" und 150mm bzw 160mm FW (nur Pro Race).
https://www.yt-industries.com/cat/index/sCategory/508
Schade, hätte das Jeffsy 27 lieber etwas mehr eigenständiger im Design und Ausstattung. 
















*7,5"/29"*
SIZE DOESN'T MATTER

Bei der Entscheidung für die richtige Laufradgröße spielen persönliche Vorlieben, dein Riding Style und nicht zuletzt das Terrain, auf dem du unterwegs bist, eine entscheidende Rolle. Mit *JEFFSY 29* bekommst du das derzeit aggressivste und agilste 29er auf dem Markt. Punkt. Die großen 29“ Laufräder fügen sich perfekt in die kompakte Silhouette des Rahmens und sind verantwortlich für einen großen BB Drop – damit sitzt du schön satt im Bike und fühlst dich auch in heftigen Situationen wie zuhause: Durch den aggressiven Lenkwinkel und den großen Raddurchmesser rollt das JEFFSY 29 ungeschlagen schnell und laufruhig auch über derbes Terrain und punktet durch die große Auflagefläche der Reifen mit ausgezeichneter Traktion und ungeahntem Vortrieb. 
Das *JEFFSY 27* ist für all diejenigen, die nochmals eine Spur agiler und verspielter unterwegs sein wollen.. Damit sich das kompakte JEFFSY auf rauhem Untergrund nicht zu verstecken braucht und auch mit Freude den ein oder anderen Sprung mitnimmt, haben wir ihm etwas mehr Federweg mitgegeben, der dich auf heftigen Trails entspannt bergab bringt und das JEFFSY 27 zur richtigen Wahl macht, wenn es darum geht, selbst bei Enduro-Rennen zu zeigen, wo der Hammer hängt. Am Ende des Tage kommt es aber nicht auf Zahlen an. Sondern auf den Spaß, den du beim Hämmern hattest. Und dieses großartige Gefühl tiefer Zufriedenheit, das sich so einstellt nach einem Tag, an dem du bergauf alles gegeben hast, um bergab schön loose über die Trails und durch die Anlieger zu feuern. *Ob es nun das JEFFSY 27 oder das JEFFSY 29 wird: Egal an welche Radgröße du glaubst – es kommt darauf an was du damit machst. Size doesn’t matter.*
https://www.yt-industries.com/cat/index/sCategory/508


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (15. Februar 2017)

http://enduro-mtb.com/yt-jeffsy-27-first-ride-alle-fakten-erster-fahreindruck/

Zitat:
Wer meint, das *JEFFSY 27* wäre aufgrund seiner kleineren Laufräder deutlich agiler als das 29er, der irrt. Was die Agilität betrifft, gibt es zwischen dem JEFFSY 27 und dem JEFFSY 29 kaum Unterschiede. Dank des Plus an Federweg besitzt das 27,5″-JEFFSY sogar minimal mehr Reserven als das 29er, welches hingegen mit den klassischen 29er-Vorteilen punktet. Wer das Bike mit den besten Touren-Eigenschaften sucht, greift zum 29er. Wer ein potentes Trailbike ohne 29″ will, greift zum JEFFSY 27. Die edle CF Pro Race-Variante des JEFFSY 27 wildert mit ihren 160 mm Federweg stark im Bereich des CAPRA, fährt sich aber im Vergleich zu dem reinrassigen Enduro etwas spritziger und agiler. Auch bergauf hat das JEFFSY 27 CF Pro Race im Vergleich mit dem CAPRA die Nase vorn, und jeder, der gerne ab und zu an einem Enduro-Race teilnimmt, ist mit dem 160-mm-JEFFSY 27 auch bestens gerüstet. Fahrer, die es gerne richtig krachen lassen und maximale Abfahrtsperformance suchen, sind auch weiterhin mit dem CAPRA am besten beraten.

*Unser Fazit zum YT JEFFSY 27*
*Seien wir ehrlich: Braucht es das JEFFSY 27 wirklich? Vor dem Test hätten wir gesagt: keinesfalls! Bereits das bestehende Line-up konnte uns überzeugen. Doch schon nach den kurzen Testfahrten müssen wir zugeben, dass das JEFFSY 27 das Portfolio von YT perfekt abrundet. Es bietet etwas mehr Reserven als das 29er bei gleichzeitig mehr Effizienz im Vergleich zum CAPRA und ist damit für viele ein sehr interessantes Bikes, das es YT-typisch top ausgestattet und hochwertig verarbeitet zum fairen Preis gibt. WE LIKE the new JEFFSY 27!*


----------



## Beppe (15. Februar 2017)

Geil, geil, geil.

Das Ding *hätte* das Potenzial mein WME* in den vorzeitigen Ruhestand zu schicken, *wenn der Rahmen kein Beulenmagnet (beziehe mich auf mein 29er) wäre*.
*Potent und zuverlässig aber mit zuviel FW, *(zu schwer -> nehme ich zurück)* und zu bieder!

Sabber! 

*(edit)*


----------



## Vincy (15. Februar 2017)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/yt-jeffsy-27-first-ride.html
http://enduro-mtb.com/yt-jeffsy-27-first-ride-alle-fakten-erster-fahreindruck/
http://www.vitalmtb.com/features/First-Ride-YT-JEFFSY-27,1541
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/02/15/yt-industries-jeffsy-27/


----------



## Beppe (15. Februar 2017)

Vincy schrieb:


> Schade, hätte das Jeffsy 27 lieber etwas mehr eigenständiger im Design und Ausstattung.



Ich vermisse quer durch die Bank potentere Dämpfer.


----------



## FasterStyles (15. Februar 2017)

Sehe ich das richtig das nur das CF Pro eine 12x142mm Nabe am Hinterrad hat und alle anderen 12x148mm oder ist das eventuell ein Fehler auf der Webseite?


----------



## Vincy (15. Februar 2017)

Beppe schrieb:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1209581155757905&id=145435915505773
> 
> Da ist was großes im Busch



Ergänze bitte im Titel *YT Jeffsy 27* dazu, damit dies der Jeffsy 27 Thread wird. 
Zu groß sind die Unterschiede zu dem Jeffsy 29.


----------



## darkrider23 (15. Februar 2017)

Wenn das günstige CF Jeffsy 160mm hätte, würde ich doch glatt überlegen, das Capra zu stornieren...


----------



## Beppe (15. Februar 2017)

darkrider23 schrieb:


> Wenn das günstige CF Jeffsy 160mm hätte, würde ich doch glatt überlegen, das Capra zu stornieren...




Stornier! Brauchst afaik nur nen anderen Airshaft für kleines Geld um die Gabel umzutraveln! 150mm am Hinterbau reichen m.E. satt.


----------



## Beppe (15. Februar 2017)

zichl schrieb:


> Debon air funktioniert schlecht mit dem V4L Hinterbau und wirds von YT für keines ihrer Bikes empfohlen.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?posts/12429512



Auch in Sachen (Debonair-) Luftkammer scheint sich der Wind gedreht zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkrider23 (15. Februar 2017)

Bin echt am überlegen...vor allem gefällt mir der fast komplett matte schwarze Rahmen besser. Beim Capra ist mir da zuviel glanz drin...


----------



## Vincy (15. Februar 2017)

FasterStyles schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig das nur das CF Pro eine 12x142mm Nabe am Hinterrad hat und alle anderen 12x148mm oder ist das eventuell ein Fehler auf der Webseite?



Ist da ein Tippfehler, bei den Rahmendaten steht Boost 12x148mm.


----------



## Vincy (15. Februar 2017)

Beppe schrieb:


> Auch in Sachen (Debonair-) Luftkammer scheint sich der Wind gedreht zu haben



Nicht unbedingt, ist ein ganz anderes Bike und auch ein anderer Dämpfer.
Beim 2017er Capra ist auch kein DebonAir.


----------



## darkrider23 (15. Februar 2017)

Was meint ihr, taugt die Turbine Stütze mehr als die E13?


----------



## xXPrototypeXx (15. Februar 2017)

JEFFSY CF Pro Race 27 sogar mit unsichtbarem Schaltzug


----------



## Gyver (15. Februar 2017)

Ich nehme an der 5mm kürzere Reach beim Topmodell resultiert aus dem mehr an Federweg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (15. Februar 2017)

darkrider23 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, taugt die Turbine Stütze mehr als die E13?



Ich hab keine Meinung zu den beiden Stützen, außer dass ich die in der Exotenschublade sehe.
Ich würde sie ungefahren demontieren und verscherbeln.


----------



## darkrider23 (15. Februar 2017)

Beppe schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Meinung zu den beiden Stützen, außer dass ich die in der Exotenschublade sehe.
> Ich würde sie ungefahren demontieren und verscherbeln.



Lieber funktionierende Exoten, als dauernervender Mainstream (siehe Reverb).


----------



## Beppe (15. Februar 2017)

darkrider23 schrieb:


> Lieber funktionierende Exoten, als dauernervender Mainstream (siehe Reverb).



Ja, wenn sie funktionieren. Meine “Jeffsy“ Reverb wurde getauscht und danach sofort verkauft.


----------



## zmitti (15. Februar 2017)

Hi Leutz,
das ist genau das Teil auf das ich gewartet habe - MEGA! Das Jeffsy AL TWO 27 is super ausgestattet, mit 27,5er Laufrädern etwas wendiger/spritziger als das 29er, bisschen mehr Federweg (abfahrtsorientierter), Dämpfer is blockierbar und die Reverb Stealth mit 150 mm is auch geil.....ich such noch den Haken, finde aber keinen.....ok das Gewicht aber: WHO CARES ))
..und 2099,- € is für das Teil ein Knallerpreis  Und sofort lieferbar.....bin hin und weg....und da ich kein 2016er Jeffsy bekommen habe wird das Teil eingesackt.....
Im Mai hab ich Geburtstag, aber ich glaub so lang kann ich nicht mehr warten (und wahrscheinlich gibt´s dann Größe L eh nicht mehr, die waren ja letztes Jahr schon so schnell ausverkauft)
Ride on JEFFSY27 sag ich nur


----------



## Tidi (15. Februar 2017)

der deluxe r ist blockierbar? eher nicht, oder? ... auch wenns bild auf der homepage etwas irritierend ist... ^^


----------



## Vincy (15. Februar 2017)

xXPrototypeXx schrieb:


> JEFFSY CF Pro Race 27 sogar mit unsichtbarem Schaltzug



Du brauchst eine Brille! Schau mal genauer hin, dann erkennst am Ende die silberne Endhülse (rechts neben deinem roten Pfeil). 
Sram verwendet schwarz beschichtete Schaltzüge, deswegen sieht man das etwas schlechter.


----------



## Vincy (15. Februar 2017)

Tidi schrieb:


> der deluxe r ist blockierbar? eher nicht, oder? ... auch wenns bild auf der homepage etwas irritierend ist... ^^



Beim Deluxe R ist nur die Zugstufe einstellbar.
https://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/products/deluxe-r
Bei dem Jeffsy AL 27 TWO ist ein Deluxe RT3 abgebildet.


----------



## sorny (15. Februar 2017)

darkrider23 schrieb:


> Wenn das günstige CF Jeffsy 160mm hätte, würde ich doch glatt überlegen, das Capra zu stornieren...


Bin auch wieder am überlegen...
Hach schwierige Entscheidung, die Reverb würde ich zwar sofort ausbauen und verkaufen, aber sonstis das JEFFSY AL TWO 27 schon ziemlich fein =D. Oder eh doch das CAPRA AL?
Was meint ihr, welches passt besser zu Hometrails, Flowtrails und ende Juni ne Woche Saalbach-Hinterglemm?


----------



## Vincy (15. Februar 2017)

Zitat:
Fahrer, die es gerne richtig krachen lassen und maximale Abfahrtsperformance suchen, sind auch weiterhin mit dem *CAPRA* am besten beraten.


----------



## gernotkrinner (16. Februar 2017)

Aber was ist wenn man zwischen 160er capra und jeffsy entscheiden muß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXPrototypeXx (16. Februar 2017)

Vincy schrieb:


> Du brauchst eine Brille! Schau mal genauer hin, dann erkennst am Ende die silberne Endhülse (rechts neben deinem roten Pfeil).
> Sram verwendet schwarz beschichtete Schaltzüge, deswegen sieht man das etwas schlechter.



NEIN!? 
Du solltest das nicht so ernst nehmen, das Bild zeigt nur ein Photoshop fail, schau doch genauer hin


----------



## Portiman (16. Februar 2017)

gernotkrinner schrieb:


> Aber was ist wenn man zwischen 160er capra und jeffsy entscheiden muß?



Mir als Capra Besitzer fällt sofort der viel größere Reach beim Jeffsy 27 auf. 
Ich glaube da hilft nur Probefahren. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die beiden Bikes vergleichbar sind.
Einigen ist ja das Capra zu kompakt. Ich liebe es...

Optisch gefällt mir das Jeffsy besser und den Flipchip finde ich interessant.


----------



## rider1970 (16. Februar 2017)

Schade dass nur die top Version 160mm im Heck hat. Wie hat yt das gelöst?  Längerer Dämpfer / mehr hub oder andere anlenkung?


----------



## mssc (16. Februar 2017)

Wenn man sich die Dämpferlängen ansieht: Pro Race 230x65; Pro 230x60


----------



## zmitti (16. Februar 2017)

Vincy schrieb:


> Beim Deluxe R ist nur die Zugstufe einstellbar.
> https://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/products/deluxe-r
> Bei dem Jeffsy AL 27 TWO ist ein Deluxe RT3 abgebildet.



YT hatte mir am Telefon gesagt der wäre blockierbar...schade halt.....Weiß jmd ob das beim Pedalieren an steilen Bergauframpen überhaupt von Nachteil ist? Dämpfer tauschen scheint ja nicht so einfach, da ich die Metric-Dämpfer im freien Verkauf nicht gefunden hab....


----------



## User85319 (16. Februar 2017)

Ich persönlich wär über einen potenteren Dämpfer mit 150mm glücklicher gewesen, zB das CF Pro mit nem Super Deluxe RCT3 oder Float X in 230x60.

Was sagt ihr zu YTs Größenempfehlungen? Bei 1,78 mit 83cm Schrittlänge sagt YT Größe L, das M erscheint mir jedoch um einiges passender.
Wenn ich >1200 Radstand will, kann ich auch gleich ein reinrassiges Enduro nehmen, oder wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Wristbreaker (16. Februar 2017)

*doesn't


----------



## QuerBeetEin (16. Februar 2017)

Zur Größenfrage hatte ich das gleiche Gefühl.
Habe sehr ähnliche Maße und mir kommt "L" auch etwas groß vor wenn ich mir die Geodaten angucke.
Wird evtl. auch mit der Sattelhöhe eng, oder? Immerhin schaut die TRS Stütze mindestens 225mm aus dem Sitzrohr raus.




Metalfranke schrieb:


> Ich persönlich wär über einen potenteren Dämpfer mit 150mm glücklicher gewesen, zB das CF Pro mit nem Super Deluxe RCT3 oder Float X in 230x60.
> 
> Was sagt ihr zu YTs Größenempfehlungen? Bei 1,78 mit 83cm Schrittlänge sagt YT Größe L, das M erscheint mir jedoch um einiges passender.
> Wenn ich >1200 Radstand will, kann ich auch gleich ein reinrassiges Enduro nehmen, oder wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Canyon-Freak (16. Februar 2017)

Ich finde die Größenempfehlung auch etwas "fragwürdig" ich bin auch 178cm und würde auch definitiv zum M tendieren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gyver (16. Februar 2017)

Mir hat man bei 186cm und ner 92er SL eher zu XL geraten. Ganz schön lang der Gerät.


----------



## Gala (16. Februar 2017)

Hallo metalfranke, 
auf jeden Fall L bei 1,78m. 
Mein Kollege mit deiner Grösse fährt L, ich 1,72m M.
Meins ist ihm definitiv zu klein ( kurz). 29er


----------



## steffenbecki (17. Februar 2017)

So unterschiedlich ist der Geschmack. Ich habe bei 1,78 m eine 29 zoll in m probe gefahren und fand es super. L wäre mir zu lange. Das soll doch auch eher ein verspieltes bike sein ?! Da würde ich eher dann zu m greifen. Beim 27,5 zoll sowieso..... das ist ja meine ich ne nummer länger vom reach.

Nicht zu viel denken einfach drauf setzen und mal fahren. M ist super ;-),


----------



## Kadauz (17. Februar 2017)

sorny schrieb:


> Bin auch wieder am überlegen...
> Hach schwierige Entscheidung, die Reverb würde ich zwar sofort ausbauen und verkaufen, aber sonstis das JEFFSY AL TWO 27 schon ziemlich fein =D. Oder eh doch das CAPRA AL?
> Was meint ihr, welches passt besser zu Hometrails, Flowtrails und ende Juni ne Woche Saalbach-Hinterglemm?



Wenn Du in Saalbach nicht die 2m Roadgap Drops springst oder durch DH Steinpassagen in Leogang bretterst, ist da alles auch mit dem Jeffy fahrbar. Deine Hometrails kenne ich nicht, aber wenn sich die auf Trails ohne groß Gerumpel und Gespringe beschränken... -> Jeffsy

Ich nehme mein Enduro nur noch fürs DH und Freeride, alles andere wird mit dem neuen Hardtail gefahren. Touren mit dem Enduro sind erstens langweilig, und zweitens anstregend.


----------



## QuerBeetEin (17. Februar 2017)

Nochmal kurz zur Rahmengröße.
Ich hab gestern mal bei meinem aktuellen Rad gemessen.
Sitzrohr 430 mm
Sattelstütze ab Sitzrohr bis oben 250 mm (so weit ausgezogen wie ich es zum fahren brauche)
also 680 mm gesamt

Beim Jeffsy 27 in "M"
Sitzrohr 450 mm
TRS Stütze beim AL ONE mindestens 225 mm
also 675 mm gesamt

Sprich, selbst wenn die Stütze komplett eingeschoben ist müsste es bei mir gerade so passen.
Bin ca. 179 cm und ca 82 cm Schrittlänge.
Demnach dürfte ein "L" für mich unfahrbar sein, wenn ich mich nicht irgendwie vertan habe, denn da ist das Sitzrohr ja 480 mm lang.


----------



## sorny (17. Februar 2017)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Deine Hometrails kenne ich nicht, aber wenn sich die auf Trails ohne groß Gerumpel und Gespringe beschränken... -> Jeffsy


Hometrails sind super chillig. Ich weiß, eine Tour mit nem Enduro zu fahren ist das gleiche wie mit nem SUV im Stadtverkehr zu fahren...
Hatte bisher ein Spectral, bin da aber eher mit dem Fox Fahrwerk (Fox32 Gabel...) an meine Grenzen gestoßen.
Hmm... Schwierig schwierig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zmitti (17. Februar 2017)

Tach auch!

Weiß jemand ob man beim Jeffsy 27 (AL TWO) den Dämpfer (Metric) gegen einen Monarch RT oder RT3 tauschen kann? Eventuell mit "Abstandshaltern" weil ja das Einbaumaß vom Metric größer ist??? 

Hintergrund ist, dass man einen Monarch als "guten Gebrauchten" zu einem anständigen Preis kriegt-und der Aufpreis auf das AL ONE ist mir zu hoch....und das schwarz-weiß is halt geil....und zweifach Antrieb liegt mir auch besser...


----------



## gernotkrinner (17. Februar 2017)

Kann ich mir schwer vorstellen. Das Einbaumaß muß normalerweise schon stimmen....


----------



## sorny (17. Februar 2017)

Finde nur etwas schade dass es in Cane Creek DB Coil IL nicht im Einbaumaß vom Jeffsy gibt :/
230mm x 60mm is mal ne Ansage.

@Kadauz: Hast wohl recht, werde auf ein Jeffsy switchen, die 5-7 Tage Shutteln im Jahr is für das Capra einfach zu wenig. Jez bleibt nur die Frage ob AL One oder AL Two. Ganz sehe ich den Sinn hinter der 500€ Preisdifferenz noch nicht.


----------



## Kadauz (17. Februar 2017)

sorny schrieb:


> Finde nur etwas schade dass es in Cane Creek DB Coil IL nicht im Einbaumaß vom Jeffsy gibt :/
> 230mm x 60mm is mal ne Ansage.
> 
> @Kadauz: Hast wohl recht, werde auf ein Jeffsy switchen, die 5-7 Tage Shutteln im Jahr is für das Capra einfach zu wenig. Jez bleibt nur die Frage ob AL One oder AL Two. Ganz sehe ich den Sinn hinter der 500€ Preisdifferenz noch nicht.



Der offensichtlichste Unterschied ist erstmal 1x vs 2x.
Der Rest liegt dann im Detail. Der Dämpfer des AL2 hat keine einstellbare Druckstufendämpfung. Du kannst also ein gewisses Wippen nicht durch einen Hebel am Dämpfer unterdrücken. Beim AL1 kannst Du das. Außerdem ist die Bremse des AL1 etwas besser, zumindest in der Theorie.
Ebenfalls hat das AL1 die (meiner Meinung nach) bessere Sattelstütze. Ob das die 500€ mehr wert sind ist echt schwierig, ich würde her nein sagen. 
Du könntest das AL2 kaufen, zumindest den Dämpfer verkaufen und dann gleich in nen besseren Dämpfer investieren, z.B. Deluxe RT3 oder nen teureren Fox. Oder Magura MT5 gegen Guide R. Da kommst immer noch günstiger weg und hast die Teile verbessert, auf die es ankommt. Und von 2x auf 1x ist auch schnell und einfach umgestellt, falls Du Dir das offen halten möchtest.


----------



## sorny (17. Februar 2017)

Ich glaub ich werd beim AL2 landen, die Reverb gegen eine Fox Transfer tauschen (oder eh eine e13 sollte sie wirklich so wartungsarm sein), Umbau auf 1x Ovales Kettenblatt, und eventuell die Guide R gegen eine Shigura tauschen (irgendwann mal).


----------



## Beppe (18. Februar 2017)




----------



## Markus. (18. Februar 2017)

Suche das Rahmenset vom Jeffsy 27,5 Carbon. bislang nicht gefunden, gibt es nicht?


----------



## gernotkrinner (18. Februar 2017)

YT Verkauft keine rahmensets soweit ich weiß...


----------



## Sushi1976 (19. Februar 2017)

Gala schrieb:


> Hallo metalfranke,
> auf jeden Fall L bei 1,78m.
> Mein Kollege mit deiner Grösse fährt L, ich 1,72m M.
> Meins ist ihm definitiv zu klein ( kurz). 29er



Bin ich voll deiner Meinung [emoji1303] ich selbst hab e ein Jeffsy Cf Comp 1 29 in L bei 1.79 und Sl   82 passt perfekt. Ich würde niemanden zu M raten mit ähnlicher Größe..... wer nicht sicher ist YT kontaktieren. 

Gruß Marco 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kadauz (19. Februar 2017)

Kommt auch etwas auf den Einsatzzweck an. Wer das Jeffsy bevorzugt auf Trails und technischen Strecken fährt, kann durchaus den kleineren Rahmen wählen. Wer es als Enduro hernimmt, nimmt das größere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diesti (19. Februar 2017)

Jeffsy 27 in Medium ist vom Reach her aber fast gleich wie das 29er in Large


----------



## Manjk (19. Februar 2017)

bin gerade ein wenig verwirrt. Beim jeffsy 27.5 pro ist in der Beschreibung von dem e13 trsr lrs die Rede, aber auf den Bildern ist die Felge eine plus. Auf den Bildern lässt sich leider nicht erkennen, ob die Naben nun die trsr oder plus sind.


----------



## microbat (21. Februar 2017)

Sehe dir eben die yt Homepage an und entwirre dich.


----------



## Tidi (21. Februar 2017)

kann es sein, dass genau diese yt homepage mit beschreibung "x" und bild "y" für die beschriebene verwirrung gesorgt hat? ^^

... aber entscheidend ist sicher die beschreibung. beim günstigsten modell ist der dämpfer laut beschreibung ein "R" und abgebildet ist einer mit druckstufenhebel. notfalls den support anrufen.


----------



## Manjk (21. Februar 2017)

topolino schrieb:


> Sehe dir eben die yt Homepage an und entwirre dich.



Na nicht wirklich...der LRS wir immer noch als TRSr beschrieben und auf den Fotos ist die plus Felge zu erkennen! Die Nabe ist nicht genau beschrieben...


----------



## zmitti (21. Februar 2017)

Tidi schrieb:


> ... aber entscheidend ist sicher die beschreibung. beim günstigsten modell ist der dämpfer laut beschreibung ein "R" und abgebildet ist einer mit druckstufenhebel. notfalls den support anrufen.



Ja die Bilder sind manchmal echt verwirrend - beim Dämpfer hatte ich extra angerufen....die R-Variante wäre blockierbar, stimmt aber definitiv nicht....bin gespannt ob's überhaupt nötig ist zu blockieren, der Hinterbau soll ja recht wenig wippen!?


----------



## Vincy (23. Februar 2017)

Für Leute die schwer begrifflich sind. Unter den Angaben der Ausstattung steht:
https://www.yt-industries.com/detail/index/sArticle/1364/sCategory/508

**Gewicht ohne Pedale in Rahmengröße S. Auf Grund von Toleranzen einzelner Bauteile kann das Gewicht um +/- 2% differieren.

*Die auf den Bildern dargestellte Ausstattung kann gegebenenfalls von der tatsächlichen Ausstattung abweichen.

Die abgebildeten Bikes können in einzelnen Details vom Serienmodell abweichen und teilweise Sonderausstattung gegen Mehrpreis zeigen. Alle Angaben über Lieferumfang, Aussehen, Maße und Gewichte der Bikes werden unverbindlich und unter Vorbehalt von Irrtümern, Druck-, Satz- und Tippfehlern gemacht; diesbezügliche Änderungen bleiben jederzeit vorbehalten. Aus unzutreffenden Angaben können keine Rechte abgeleitet werden.*
https://www.yt-industries.com/detail/index/sArticle/1364/sCategory/508


----------



## Beppe (23. Februar 2017)




----------



## Gyver (23. Februar 2017)

Bestellt.
Cf Pro in XL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garfeeld (23. Februar 2017)

Die Frage der Laufräder sollte nun geklärt sein. 
Die Angabe auf der Homepage ist angepasst worden.

--> auch die 27" Jeffsy CF Pro Räder werden mit TRS+ Felgen ausgerüstet


----------



## Tidi (25. Februar 2017)

Vincy schrieb:


> Für Leute die schwer begrifflich sind. Unter den Angaben der Ausstattung steht:
> 
> **Die auf den Bildern dargestellte Ausstattung kann gegebenenfalls von der tatsächlichen Ausstattung abweichen.
> 
> Alle Angaben über.........werden unverbindlich und unter Vorbehalt von Irrtümern, Druck-, Satz- und Tippfehlern gemacht; diesbezügliche Änderungen bleiben jederzeit vorbehalten.*


für mich schwer begrifflichen bitte mal deine erläuterung - welcher fehler wurde im bild und welcher fehler in der beschreibung gemacht? ^^ 
dürfte auch dir vermeindlich leicht begrifflichen recht schwer fallen, zumal zu den fehlern der website auch noch ein fehler der yt-hotline kam (auskunft, dass der "R" dämpfer in der druckstufe auch regelbar ist) .... also immer ruhig midde wilden pferde!


----------



## ChristianZZZ (25. Februar 2017)

Da sag ich nur


----------



## rider1970 (25. Februar 2017)

Hammer 
Größe M ?


----------



## zmitti (25. Februar 2017)

ChristianZZZ schrieb:


> Da sag ich nur



Die Karre is en Traum


----------



## MartinMM (25. Februar 2017)

zmitti schrieb:


> Die Karre is en Traum


Wohhoo meins kam heute auch schon an. #stoked


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (25. Februar 2017)

ChristianZZZ schrieb:


> Da sag ich nur



Imho out of the box #bdw!


----------



## ChristianZZZ (25. Februar 2017)

Das ist eins in L und passt mir mit meinen 1.80 m ganz ausgezeichnet. Nur der hässliche Lenker fliegt ganz schnell runter.


----------



## Sushi1976 (25. Februar 2017)

ChristianZZZ schrieb:


> Das ist eins in L und passt mir mit meinen 1.80 m ganz ausgezeichnet. Nur der hässliche Lenker fliegt ganz schnell runter.



Was kommt dann drauf ? Ich finde den Renthal schon geil......

Gruß Marco 

Ps: sehr schönes Jeffsy 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## poekelz (26. Februar 2017)

Moin, 
hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit einer E13 TRS+ Kassette (9-44 oder 9-46) beim Einfachantrieb, vor allem in Bezug auf Montage und Einstellbarkeit auf das SRM Schaltwerk/Shifter ?

Würde gerne eine höhere Gangspreizung nutzen, vorallem das 9er reizt mich.


----------



## Stoertebiker (27. Februar 2017)

Ist das auf der Homepage richtig dargestellt, dass am Hinterbau der Boost-Standard verbaut ist an der Gabel jedoch nicht?!
Und taugen die DT Swiss E1900 Laufradsätze bei den Einstiegsmodellen oder sollte man da evtl was anderes verbauen?
Überlege mir das AL two zu holen und die Guide R gegen eine MT 5 zu tauschen. Dazu wollte ich an der Pike eine RCT3 oder andere höherwertige Kartusche verbauen.
Beim Deluxe R weiß ich nich ob es die Möglichkeit gibt diesen Beispielsweise auf RT3 umzurüsten ... das würde ich dann vermutlich auch machen.


----------



## frank70 (27. Februar 2017)

dt swiss e1900 taugt bestimmt. an meinem Enduro seit 2.5 jahren ohne Problem und ohne nachzentrieren, trotz etwa 25 tage bikepark und einmal bikeattack


----------



## sorny (27. Februar 2017)

@Stoertebiker: Einen Deluxe R auf einen RT3 upzugraden geht nicht, die nötigen Ersatzteile gibts im Aftersale leider nicht zu kaufen. 
Auf RCT3 würd ich auch nicht zurückgreifen, wenn dann gleich auf Fast oder Avalanche .
Die Guide R gegen eine MT5 / Shigura upzugraden hab ich auch vor (hab mir ebenfalls das AL TWO bestellt).
Interessant wär was man für die Reverb so im Gebrauchtmarkt erhält, getauscht wird gegen eine Fox Transfer.
Die Gabel hat keinen Boost-Standard ja, der Hinterbau jedoch schon. Den Sinn dahinter hab ich noch nicht gefunden, eventuell hat da jemand ne Info? Das Jeffsy 29 bringt ja das gleiche Konzept mit sich.
Der E1900 is ein einfacher LRS, ich find ihn ganz ok. Nix besonderes halt


----------



## sorny (27. Februar 2017)

Falls es wen interessiert wie das Jeffsy AL Two mit Skinwall Reifen (in dem Fall Maxxis Minion DHF Skinwall 3C) aussieht -> hab mal kurz Photoshop angworfen, sieht doch recht schick aus oder ?


----------



## rider1970 (28. Februar 2017)

sorny schrieb:


> @Stoertebiker: Einen Deluxe R auf einen RT3 upzugraden geht nicht, die nötigen Ersatzteile gibts im Aftersale leider nicht zu kaufen.
> Auf RCT3 würd ich auch nicht zurückgreifen, wenn dann gleich auf Fast oder Avalanche .
> Die Guide R gegen eine MT5 / Shigura upzugraden hab ich auch vor (hab mir ebenfalls das AL TWO bestellt).
> Interessant wär was man für die Reverb so im Gebrauchtmarkt erhält, getauscht wird gegen eine Fox Transfer.
> ...



Bzgl. dem Lrs: Was erwartest du genau an einem Rad für gut 2000€ ?


----------



## sorny (28. Februar 2017)

Ich erwart mir einen E1900, habe keine Kritik an dem LRS geübt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (28. Februar 2017)

ok, "nix besonderes halt" definiere ich anders, aber dann passts ja


----------



## ChristianZZZ (28. Februar 2017)

So YT. Warum nicht gleich so


----------



## sorny (28. Februar 2017)

rider1970 schrieb:


> ok, "nix besonderes halt" definiere ich anders, aber dann passts ja


Nix besonders = Akzeptable Ware aus einem unteren Preissegment 
Hach ich bin echt unschlüssig auf welche Sattelstütze ich wechseln soll


----------



## rider1970 (28. Februar 2017)

Reverb keine Option? 
Viel Ärger gehabt?


----------



## sorny (28. Februar 2017)

Richtig Ärger ja, leider (Allerdings mit der 2014er Ausgabe).
Eventuell geb ich ihr noch eine letzte Chance, soll ja überarbeitet worden sein fürs Modelljahr 2017.


----------



## chucki_bo (3. März 2017)

Gyver schrieb:


> Mir hat man bei 186cm und ner 92er SL eher zu XL geraten. Ganz schön lang der Gerät.



Hast Du das Rad zwischenzeitlich gefahren? Ich bin 188 bei 89 SL . Hab wohl eher kurze Beine. Daher dachte ich an L


----------



## closed (3. März 2017)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Hast Du das Rad zwischenzeitlich gefahren? Ich bin 188 bei 89 SL . Hab wohl eher kurze Beine. Daher dachte ich an L


189 und 90er SL --> fahre XL. L würde ich mich bzgl Oberkörper nicht wohl fühlen (Probefahrt mit dem Stumpi was ja nahezu die gleichen Abmessungen hat). Hab letztes Jahr den Standard 6cm Vorbau dran gelassen und bin am überlegen diese Saison auf 5cm zu gehen.


----------



## Gyver (3. März 2017)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Hast Du das Rad zwischenzeitlich gefahren? Ich bin 188 bei 89 SL . Hab wohl eher kurze Beine. Daher dachte ich an L



Nee Bike ist immer noch nicht da. Grrrrrr.


----------



## sebdizzek (5. März 2017)

welcome home Jeffsy 27 CF Pro




Rahmengröße: L bei 178cm, passt perfekt, ist allerdings schon sehr lang der Gerät
Gefühlt, sehr viel länger als mein Capra CF Pro in L, muss man mögen, könnte auch das Capra oder das Jeffsy in M fahren. Da ich aber lange Bikes mag, passt es für meinen Geschmack perfekt.




Ich war sehr gespannt auf die RF Turbine Sattelstütze, arbeitet sehr gut, auch den Trigger am Lenker finde ich sehr stylisch und angenehm zu bedienen, TOP




Als zweit-Bike soll das Jeffsy 27 vorallem für Hometrails und die Feierabendrunde herhalten. Hätte nie gedacht das ich mir ne Flasche ans Rad schraube. Aber: die YT Flasche ist einfach gelungen und sieht super an dem Jeffsy aus.




Fox Gabel und Dämpfer arbeiten nach den ersten zwei ausfahrten schon sehr gut. Kurzes Grundsetup gemacht, fühlt sich super an. Obwohl meine Hometrails schon sehr Ruff sind (Solingen Burgholz) sehe ich hier keinen bedarf jemals irgendetwas up zu graden.




Das ist natürlich Bike-Porn vom feinsten Die Sram Eagle 1x12
Nach den ersten 2 Touren muss ich sagen das man den ersten, ganz leichten Gang hier in NRW wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich braucht. Ich kam mit meinem Capra und 1x11 bis jetzt auch überall hoch.
Allerdings geht das Jeffsy der Geometrie wegen schon um einiges besser berg auf als das Capra.
Was nicht heißen soll, dass das Capra schlecht berg auf geht...





Ansonsten kann ich das Bike nur in den höchsten Tönen loben. Verarbeitungsqualität, Geometrie, Funktion, Optik alles auf absolutem Top Niveau (wer will da noch das doppelte für ein Santa Cruz ausgeben?) Was mich aber wirklich vom Hocker gehauen hat, ist wie gierig das Teil bergab geht. Durch den super langen Reach steht man förmlich im Bike drin, und das Jeffsy mag gerne mit high speed auch technische Trails runter geballert werden. Hier hat YT meiner Meinung nach kein All Mountain, sondern eher ein super modernes Enduro raus gebracht. Trotzdem werde ich für Bikepark einsetzte weiterhin mein Capra her nehmen, da es doch noch einen ticken mehr auf DH getrimmt ist als das Jeffsy.

Das Bike kommt Out of the Box einfach perfekt daher, wüsste jetzt nicht was man daran noch ändern müsste. Vielleicht gibt es irgendwann mal noch ein paar Hope Floating Discs mit keramik Bremsbelägen (fahre ich aktuell auch am Capra, steigert die Performance der Guide nochmal um gefühlte 10%)

Tubeless Ventile von E*13 waren auch im Lieferumfang enthalten, TOP
Der Aufbau mit den High Roller2 gestaltete sich Problemlos, Schlauch raus, Ventile und Milch rein, mit dem Compressor aufgepumpt = auf anhieb dicht.

Ich bin wirklich schwer begeistert von dem Rad, hier ist YT meiner Meinung nach ein ganz großer Wurf gelungen. Ich hoffe ich konnte den jeniigen die mit dem Jeffsy 27 liebäugeln die Entscheidung etwas leichter machen. Ride on, Good Times


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gyver (5. März 2017)

sebdizzek schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich konnte den jeniigen die mit dem Jeffsy 27 liebäugeln die Entscheidung etwas leichter machen. Ride on, Good Times



Ich hatte vorgestern das "Glück" sehr günstig an ein Nomad zu kommen. Jetzt steht aber das Jeffsy CF PRO RACE schon verpackt hier, obwohl ich keine Trackingnr. etc. bekommen habe sonst hätte ich früher storniert.
Jetzt hör bitte auf mich mit sexy Bikefotos zu verunsichern


----------



## sebdizzek (5. März 2017)

Sorry, aber da musst Du jetzt leider durch


----------



## rider1970 (5. März 2017)

Sehr schönes bike und interessanter bericht 
Viel Spaß damit


----------



## zmitti (5. März 2017)

Hammer Karre Top Bericht, macht richtig Bock auf's Jeffsy27 Ride on und viel Spaß damit....werd mir auch bald meins bestellen


----------



## [email protected] (5. März 2017)

sebdizzek schrieb:


> Ich war sehr gespannt auf die RF Turbine Sattelstütze, arbeitet sehr gut, auch den Trigger am Lenker finde ich sehr stylisch und angenehm zu bedienen, TOP



In der aktuellen Mountainbike ist gerade ein Test über Sattelstützen drin. Da wurde bei der Race Face bemängelt, dass die Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit einer Rakete gleich kommt.
Kannst du das bestätigen, bzw. hast du einen Vergleich zu einer anderen Stütze?

Könntest du vielleicht noch ein Foto vom Trigger der Sattelstütze machen?

Und last but not least...hast du das Rad mal gewogen?


----------



## sebdizzek (5. März 2017)

Die Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit ist in der Tat sehr schnell. Mich stört es allerdings nicht wirklich, da ich mit dem Pöppes aus Gewohnheit immer etwas gegendruck beim ausfahren gebe und keine Stütze raus schnellen lasse. Vergleichbar ist sie von der Technik her mit der von Specialized die ich auch mal getestet und für gut befunden hatte. Ob die Turbine jetzt besser oder schlechter als die RS Stealth an meinem Capra ist, kann ich jetzt natürlich noch nicht sagen. Einen soliden Eindruck hinterlässt sie aber jedenfalls.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebdizzek (5. März 2017)

Was ich schade finde, der Remote kann scheinbar nicht per Matchmaker Sram Schelle direkt an die Bremse montiert werden. Ich hoffe da kommt noch was nach. Was ich mir aber nicht vorstellen kann, da Sram ja möchte das man Ihre hauseigene Reverb benutzt.

Wiegen kann ich das Rad leider nur mit der alten Personenwaage, was keine genauen Resultate erbringen würde


----------



## [email protected] (5. März 2017)

sebdizzek schrieb:


> Was ich schade finde, der Remote kann scheinbar nicht per Matchmaker Sram Schelle direkt an die Bremse montiert werden.


Das war mir auf den Fotos bisher noch gar nicht aufgefallen mit der zusätzlichen Schelle. Schade!


----------



## mssc (5. März 2017)

Hm.. nicht sehr "geschickt/nett/gut" gemacht von RaceFace... mit einem anderen Hebel kann man das Problem aber lösen, gibt ja mittlerweile diverse Anbieter.. oder bei den gebrauchten umsehen.. zB http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...ur-command-post-remotehebel-fernbedienung-neu


----------



## Bob1305 (6. März 2017)

Hallo meine Damen und Herren bin jetzt auch ein stolzer Besitzer eines jeffsy und bin voll und ganz zufrieden Hätte nur mal ne frage zwecks Dämpfer tauschen ich hab das AL2 und wollte mal wissen wie das ist mit dem wechseln bzw upgraden könnt ihr mir da ein paar tips geben was sich da lohnen würde bzw welcher Dämpfer passt ? Danke schon mal Grüße und Ride on


----------



## sorny (6. März 2017)

beim Jeffsy 27.5 Zoll wird ein Dämpfer mit Einbaumaß 230x60mm bzw. 230x65mm verbaut. 
Auf welchen Dämpfer du wechseln kannst siehst eh am einfachsten wenn du dir anschaust welche Dämpfer YT so verbaut.
Dann kommts halt auch stark darauf an was du mit dem Bike vorhast: Trails, Touren, eher bergab-lastig, Enduro? 
Hach soo vielseitig das Jeffsy


----------



## AntilopeMTB (6. März 2017)

@sebdizzek


----------



## AntilopeMTB (6. März 2017)

@sebdizzek deine Sattelstütze scheint ganz versenkt zu sein, darf ich deine Schrittlänge wissen?
Ich bin 180 cm und habe ne Schrittlänge von 80 cm, da wirds immer tricky mit der Rahmengröße...


----------



## dandy74 (6. März 2017)

@AntilopeMTB   ich bin 178 cm groß bei einer Schrittlänge von 81 cm und habe mir das Jeffsy in Rahmengrösse L geholt. Die 150mm Reverb passt bei mir ganz genau.
Ich bin letztes Jahr ein Spectral in M gefahren und habe mich nie richtig wohl drauf gefühlt. Für mich war der L Rahmen am Jeffsy die richtige Entscheidung. Zur Not kannst du ja eine 125mm Sattelstütze verbauen.


----------



## AntilopeMTB (6. März 2017)

@dandy74


----------



## poekelz (6. März 2017)

Die Fotos von @sebdizzek haben mich heute ganz wuschig gemacht - seit gut zwei Monaten bin ich jetzt nur noch auf dem Hardtail unterwegs, doch jetzt wo das Frühjahr kommt und wir gestern noch einen neuen Trail entdeckt haben, erwarte ich sehnsüchtigst mein CF1  
*#bockaufballernhttp://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/sebdizzek.353922/*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoertebiker (6. März 2017)

Ich wollte mal fragen wie bisher eure Erfahrungen mit dem Hinterbau sind.
Also wie antriebsneutral er sich verhält. Ob man bergauf die Plattform zuschalten muss oder ob das eigentlich überflüssig ist.


----------



## Stefanambass (6. März 2017)

Hat jemand ein paar Infos zum TRS Laufradsatz beim CF ONE?
Ich kann dazu im Netz nichts finden. Oder sind das die TRS+ wie beim CF PRO?


----------



## zmitti (7. März 2017)

Stoertebiker schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal fragen wie bisher eure Erfahrungen mit dem Hinterbau sind.
> Also wie antriebsneutral er sich verhält. Ob man bergauf die Plattform zuschalten muss oder ob das eigentlich überflüssig ist.



Würde mich in Hinblick auf das AL TWO 27 ebenfalls interessieren


----------



## Vincy (7. März 2017)

http://www.bike-magazin.de/mtb_news/mtb_neuheiten/neuheiten-2017-yt-jeffsy-275-zoll/a35285.html

BIKE Interview mit Markus Flossmann, Geschäftsführer YT

* „Manche Fahrer lassen sich nicht von 29ern überzeugen.“*
*
BIKE: Letztes Jahr habt ihr das Jeffsy 29 auf den Markt gebracht und behauptet 29-Zoll sei die ideale Laufradgröße für den Trail-Einsatz. Wie passt das neue Jeffsy 27 zu dieser Aussage?*
Markus Flossmann: Letztendlich entscheidet die Nachfrage. Es gab viele Kunden, die konkret nach 27,5 Zoll in diesem Federwegsbereich gefragt haben. Vor allem in anderen Märkten wie z. B. in Asien spielt 29-Zoll keine Rolle. Manche Leute lassen sich auch einfach nicht von 29ern überzeugen. Wobei wir viel Feedback von Jeffsy 29-Kunden bekommen haben, die vollkommen überrascht waren wie agil sich ein gutes 29er fahren lässt.

*Welcher Kunde wird womit glücklich?*
Wir überlassen dem Kunden, was er mit dem Bike macht. Fahrern mit etwas weniger Skills bietet das 29er mehr Sicherheit. Durch den tiefen Scherpunkt unterhalb der Radachsen steht man sehr sicher im Bike. Beim 27,5er hingegen merkt man den größeren Federweg vor allem beim Springen bzw. landen.

*Wildert das Topmodell des Jeffsy 27 mit 160 Millimetern nicht zu sehr bei Eurem Enduro Capra?*
Ja, dass ist uns durchaus bewusst. Bei der Entwicklung des Jeffsy 27 haben wir eng mit unserm Enduro-Racer Bryan Regnier zusammen gearbeitet. Bei manchen Rennen muss es nicht unbedingt das Capra sein, wenn ein rund 800 Gramm leichteres Bike wie das Jeffsy 27 Vorteile bringt. Somit ist das Bike renntauglich aber trotzdem Touren orienterter als das Capra. Mit dem Capra wird derjenige glücklich, der auch regelmäßig im Bikepark Spaß haben will.

*Warum hat das neue Jeffsy 27 keine mega-verspielte Geometrie mit maximal kurzen Kettenstreben?*
Wir haben mit unterschiedlichen Längen herum experimentiert und festgestellt, dass die Kettenstreben auch zu kurz sein können. Ein ausbalanciertes Fahrgefühl, auch beim Springen war uns besonders wichtig. Den Trend von super kurzen Kettenstreben sehen wir aktuell nicht mehr.

*Warum gibt es das Jeffsy nicht auch in 27,5-Plus?*
Unsere eigenen Erfahrungen mit den breiten Reifen sprechen eindeutig dagegen. Das Fahrgefühl wird einfach zu schwammig und undefiniert. Daher haben wir uns bewusst gegen eine Plus-Version entschieden.


----------



## dandy74 (7. März 2017)

Ich fahre das AL TWO 27 und vermisse den Plattformhebel überhaupt nicht. Leichtes Wippen ist vorhanden, in meinen Augen nicht dramatisch.  An meinen anderen Rädern habe ich den Hebel allerdings nie benutzt. Von daher stört es mich auch nicht.
Ich finde, dass JEFFSY 27 ist ein richtig gutes Bike geworden. Gefällt mir besser wie mein Spectral vom letzten Jahr. 1x11 und Tubeless Umbau und ab geht die Post.


----------



## Gyver (7. März 2017)

So, ich habe nun doch das Nomad storniert, weil es mir einfach "zu viel Bike" für die Trails die ich fahre ist und ich lieber was poppiges haben möchte so wie das Bronson oder eben das Jeffsy.
Also habe ich gestern angefangen das CF PRO RACE in XL auszupacken und langsam alles zusammenzubauen. Ganz schön lang der Gerät. Insgesamt macht das Bike n super Eindruck. Bin vorher n sehr kurzes Radon Swoop gefahren und jetzt habe ich doch n deutlich längeren Reach. Da werde ich mich wohl dran gewöhnen oder eben nicht. Man wird sehen. 
Die 170er Reverb die ich noch habe wird wohl auf den mm genau bei einer SL von 92cm passen. Zum Radeln werde ich nicht vorm Wochenende kommen. Fotos gibts auch am Wochende. Am Oberrohr habe ich n ca. 1 Quadratmillimeter Lackschaden. Mal sehen was der Service dazu sagt.
Da ich noch n recht guten Alu LRS habe versuche ich den Carbon EThirteen Laufradsatz noch zu verkaufen. Bin mega gespannt auf die erste Hometrailrunde.


----------



## sorny (7. März 2017)

Bin gespannt auf deine Meinung + Erfahrungen (auch was den YT Service betrifft). Hoffe das Jeffsy 27 is so "poppig" wie ich mir das gerne hören würde 
Bin mir bezüglich dem "lang" auch noch unsicher..


----------



## Gyver (11. März 2017)

So, heute das erste Mal das Jeffsy ausgeführt. Das Bike ist genau nach meinem Geschmack und genau so wie ich es mir vorgestellt und erhofft habe. Ich komme von einem Swoop aus 2014, welches auch echt n cooles Bike war.
Habe mir erhofft, durch das Jeffsy ein Bike mit mehr "pop" und Agilität zu finden und das Jeffsy entäuscht hierbei absolut nicht.
Fährt sich mega gut. Ich war mir ja bei der Größe mit XL unsicher und auch das passt für mich super bei 186cm mit ner SL von 92cm. Die 170er Reverb die ich eingebaut habe passt auf den mm genau.
Die vorher verbaute 150er Stütze war noch kein Modell mit diesem connectamajig. Ist aber untereinander kompatibel und so musste ich den Anschluss umbauen und brauchte keine neue Leitung verlegen, was bei so ner komplett verlegten Leitung bestimmt nervig werden kann.
Habe noch den Vorbau auf einen Renthal 33mm gewechselt.
Bilder sagen ja mehr als n paar Worte. Anbei auch gleich n kleines Video.


----------



## zmitti (12. März 2017)

Cooles Video!!!!

Weiß jemand ab wann man die Metric-Dämpfer für's Jeffsy 27 im Handel kaufen kann???

Sonnige Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (12. März 2017)

zmitti schrieb:


> Cooles Video!!!!
> 
> Weiß jemand ab wann man die Metric-Dämpfer für's Jeffsy 27 im Handel kaufen kann???
> 
> Sonnige Grüße



Fox hat zumindest schon den x2 und dhx2 gelistet


----------



## zmitti (12. März 2017)

suoixon schrieb:


> Fox hat zumindest schon den x2 und dhx2 gelistet



Auch in 230x60? Find ich leider bei keinem Händler


----------



## sorny (12. März 2017)

Goil, thx fürs Feedback @Gyver 
Glaub Rahmengröße L bei 1,82 und 88 SL passt dann gut.


----------



## Gyver (12. März 2017)

sorny schrieb:


> Goil, thx fürs Feedback @Gyver
> Glaub Rahmengröße L bei 1,82 und 88 SL passt dann gut.


Definitiv


----------



## suoixon (12. März 2017)

zmitti schrieb:


> Auch in 230x60? Find ich leider bei keinem Händler



Bitte: http://foxracingshox.de/FOX-NEW-STUFF/2017-FLOAT-X2-F-S-K-2pos-Adj-230-60-CM-Orange-Logo.html


----------



## zmitti (12. März 2017)

suoixon schrieb:


> Bitte: http://foxracingshox.de/FOX-NEW-STUFF/2017-FLOAT-X2-F-S-K-2pos-Adj-230-60-CM-Orange-Logo.html



Danke....dann spar ich schomma

Hoffe aber, dass es eine "günstigere" Version geben wird - 799,- € is dann doch arg stramm. Hat jemand was gehört wann RockShox seine Metric-Dämpfer zum Verkauf frei geben wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FasterStyles (13. März 2017)

Habe mal bei Bike-Components angefragt wegen dem SuperDeluxe in 230x65mm und die konnten mir bisher noch keinen genauen Termin nennen. Aktuell ist der nur in 230x57.5mm verfügbar...


----------



## derbenno (13. März 2017)

Hat man wenn man einen 230x65 Dämpfer einbaut automatisch 160mm im Heck?


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (13. März 2017)

zmitti schrieb:


> Cooles Video!!!!
> 
> Weiß jemand ab wann man die Metric-Dämpfer für's Jeffsy 27 im Handel kaufen kann???
> 
> Sonnige Grüße




Sind teilweise schon verfügbar!


----------



## FasterStyles (13. März 2017)

derbenno schrieb:


> Hat man wenn man einen 230x65 Dämpfer einbaut automatisch 160mm im Heck?



Ich habe diesbezüglich schon eine Mail an YT gesendet, da ich beim CF One auf den SuperDeluxe in 230x65mm umbauen möchte. In der Antwortmail wurde diese Frage nicht direkt beantwortet. Allerdings ist es laut YT möglich einen Dämpfer mit 65mm Hub zu verbauen.
Ich nehme daher an das durch den Dämpfer in 230x65mm tatsächlich 160mm am Hinterbau zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## sorny (13. März 2017)

Bin gespannt ob RockShox den SuperDeluxe Coil in 230x60mm oder 230x65mm bringt und was das Teil dann kostet.


----------



## Tidi (14. März 2017)

FasterStyles schrieb:


> Ich nehme daher an das durch den Dämpfer in 230x65mm tatsächlich 160mm am Hinterbau zur Verfügung stehen.


spricht wohl tatsächlich alles dafür ... yt hat dir die "freigabe" erteilt, das top-modell hat den 65mm-dämpfer verbaut und mit ner kleinen verhältnisgleichung kommt man auf 162,5mm federweg. sollte also alles so hinhaun! dann vorn noch ne 170mm gabel verbauen und schwubs wird aus nem trailbike ne art superenduro ...


----------



## suoixon (14. März 2017)

Da würde ich vorher aber mal Kollision reifen mit Sitzrohr prüfen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zmitti (14. März 2017)

Hi. 

Kann man beim Jeffsy27 auch einen Dämpfer mit den Maßen 230x57,5 einbauen?

Dankeee


----------



## sorny (14. März 2017)

Huch welcher Dämpfer hat denn dieses Einbaumaß.
Sollte aber ein Stress sein, 230mm bedeutet der Eye to Eye Abstand is 230mm.
Ergo ein 230x65mm is gleich lang wie ein 230x60mm oder halt ein 230x57,5mm Dämpfer. Der Hub/Stroke is halt kürzer


----------



## zmitti (14. März 2017)

sorny schrieb:


> Huch welcher Dämpfer hat denn dieses Einbaumaß.
> Sollte aber ein Stress sein, 230mm bedeutet der Eye to Eye Abstand is 230mm.
> Ergo ein 230x65mm is gleich lang wie ein 230x60mm oder halt ein 230x57,5mm Dämpfer. Der Hub/Stroke is halt kürzer



Sorry versteh ich das richtig dass man den 57,5er einbauen kann, aber "Einbußen" in Kauf nehmen muss????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (14. März 2017)

Ja, dann hast wegen dem geringeren Dämpferhub auch weniger max Federweg. 
Die Geometrie verändert sich aber dadurch nicht, weil gleiche Einbaulänge.


----------



## sorny (14. März 2017)

Genau ja, hast dann hinten in etwa 145mm federweg wenn man rechnet dass ein 230x65mm Dämpfer zu 160mm Federweg führt.


----------



## Vincy (14. März 2017)

Für mehr Hub/Stroke dann den Stroke-Spacer entfernen und bei der Hydraulik die IFP-Höhe anpassen.


----------



## zmitti (15. März 2017)

Vincy schrieb:


> Für mehr Hub/Stroke dann den Stroke-Spacer entfernen und bei der Hydraulik die IFP-Höhe anpassen.



Ok danke, hab nix verstanden
Klingt aber plausibel....denke ich muss mich erst mal in das Thema Dämpfer einlesen, dann verstehe ich's
LG Zmitti


----------



## derbenno (15. März 2017)

Hat hier schon jemand sein Jeffsy CF Pro in schwarz erhalten?


----------



## sorny (15. März 2017)

Achso, ihr meint den SuperDeluxe für die Trek-Bikes mitm 230x57,5mm Maß. 
Ich würde einfach auf die Verfügbarkeit von 230x60mm bzw. 230x65mm warten, je nachdem was man vor hat.


----------



## zmitti (17. März 2017)

Moin! Kann man beim Jeffsy 27 AL TWO auch ne MT5 mit 2x203er Scheiben montieren? Braucht man da Adapter für den Bremssattel und für die Scheiben?
Gruß Zmitti


----------



## sorny (17. März 2017)

Glaub da solltest mal bei YT anfragen ob der Rahmen für 203er Bremsscheiben freigegeben ist


----------



## zmitti (17. März 2017)

sorny schrieb:


> Glaub da solltest mal bei YT anfragen ob der Rahmen für 203er Bremsscheiben freigegeben ist



Laut YT geht das-wäre aber für's Hinterrad nicht nötig .....

Für die 3mm mehr bei der Vorderrad-Bremsscheibe (200->203) gäbe es von SRAM Unterlegscheiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mssc (18. März 2017)

Zwecks Adapter einfach mal bei Hope umsehen wenns nicht aufs letzte Gramm ankommt. Aber bei denen spart man sich diverses Scheibchenzeug und optisch sind sie sowieso genial...


----------



## zmitti (20. März 2017)

mssc schrieb:


> Zwecks Adapter einfach mal bei Hope umsehen wenns nicht aufs letzte Gramm ankommt. Aber bei denen spart man sich diverses Scheibchenzeug und optisch sind sie sowieso genial...



Vielen Dank

Leider hatte ich in einem anderen Thread kein Glück....suche noch ne Möglichkeit im Raum KH/Bingen ein Jeffsy27 in L mal Probe zu sitzen! Wäre cool wenn sich jmd melden würde


----------



## zmitti (20. März 2017)

mssc schrieb:


> Zwecks Adapter einfach mal bei Hope umsehen wenns nicht aufs letzte Gramm ankommt. Aber bei denen spart man sich diverses Scheibchenzeug und optisch sind sie sowieso genial...



Ginge der hier auch?

https://r2-bike.com/MAGURA-Adapter-Bremse-QM42-PM-zu-PM-203-mm?gclid=CPKRmI2e5dICFde6Gwodj6YCcQ

Gruß Zmitti


----------



## mssc (20. März 2017)

yepp, sollte auch funktionieren...


----------



## 2und4zig (22. März 2017)

Hey! Wie lang sollte beim Jeffsy 27 in XL die Schrittlänge eurer Erfahrung nach mindestens sein?
Ich bin 1,88 groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 88/89 cm, also im Verhältnis zur Körpergröße kurze Beine und einen langen Oberkörper. Deswegen schwanke ich zwischen L und XL. Ich will eine 150er Fox Transfer verbauen, soweit ich weiß baut die mit 210 mm 10 mm niedriger als die 150er Reverb. Was meint ihr?


----------



## kkunath (22. März 2017)

2und4zig schrieb:


> Hey! Wie lang sollte beim Jeffsy 27 in XL die Schrittlänge eurer Erfahrung nach mindestens sein?
> Ich bin 1,88 groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 88/89 cm, also im Verhältnis zur Körpergröße kurze Beine und einen langen Oberkörper. Deswegen schwanke ich zwischen L und XL. Ich will eine 150er Fox Transfer verbauen, soweit ich weiß baut die mit 210 mm 10 mm niedriger als die 150er Reverb. Was meint ihr?



Warum willst du XL nehmen? Ich habe ähnliche Maße (1,90m; 90cm) und bin mit L sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2und4zig (22. März 2017)

Besser kanns gar nicht laufen wenn sich sogar jemand mit ähnlichen Proportionen und ähnlicher Größe findet 



kkunath schrieb:


> Warum willst du XL nehmen?



Weil ich nach der YT-Größenempfehlung in beiden Rahmengrößen liege. L geht bis 1,89 m und XL beginnt bei 1,87 m. Mein Gedankengang war dann: längerer Oberkörper --> längerer Rahmen.
Wenn du 90 cm Schrittlänge hast, wie groß ist bei deinem L-Rahmen der Abstand Stützenlager zu Sitzrohrende?


----------



## kkunath (22. März 2017)

2und4zig schrieb:


> Wenn du 90 cm Schrittlänge hast, wie groß ist bei deinem L-Rahmen der Abstand Stützenlager zu Sitzrohrende?



Bin nicht ganz sicher, was du mit Stützenlager meinst? Die Reverb ist mit etwa 5,5 cm Auszug montiert. Wären bei dir dann 4,5 cm. Ich denke L passt sehr gut.


----------



## 2und4zig (23. März 2017)

Achso, das Stützenlager ist für mich die Verdickung am oberen Ende des feststehenden Teils der Stütze, in dem sich das Lineargleitlager befindet. Also hast du auch genau das ausgemessen was ich gemeint habe, ich bin nur nicht auf das einfache Wort "Auszug" gekommen 

Ich denke ich bestelle besser ein Bike in L, nicht dass mir dann XL am Ende ganz knapp zu hoch ist. Danke 

Gibts Gegenmeinungen?


----------



## derbenno (23. März 2017)

zmitti schrieb:


> Ginge der hier auch?
> 
> https://r2-bike.com/MAGURA-Adapter-Bremse-QM42-PM-zu-PM-203-mm?gclid=CPKRmI2e5dICFde6Gwodj6YCcQ
> 
> Gruß Zmitti


Ich habe mein gestern angekommenes Jeffsy 27 auf 203mm Bremsscheibe hinten umgebaut. Geht absolut problemlos


----------



## derbenno (23. März 2017)

So ich will hier mal einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht posten zu meinem Jeffsy CF Pro 27

Erstmal, ich habe mich gegen das Topmodell entschieden wegen:

-Carbonlaufräder
-1x11 Schaltung
-160mm Fahrwerk, zu nah am Capra

Einsatzgebiet: Hometrails in den österreichischen Voralpen, Finale, Vinschgau, Hacklberg, X-Line, Bikepark Wagrain, Bike Wurbauerkogel etc etc

Alle Erfahrungswerte die ich hier preisgebe sind im Vergleich mit meinem ehemaligen Propain Tyee AL und meinem Capra CF Comp 1

Out of the Box war das Jeffsy perfekt zusammengebaut und eingestellt. Überall war genügend Fett, alles war fest angezogen und die Schaltung funktioniert perfekt.

Gewicht: Rahmengröße L (ich bin 1,85, Schrittlänge kein Plan), 350g Pedale und Umbau auf MT 7 mit RT 86 Icetec 203/203 Scheiben, HR Reifen Minion SS, sonst Serie
>>>> 13,1kg! In meinen Augen ein absolut akzeptabler Wert. Mit Tubeless und ein paar leichteren Teilen (Sattel etc.) Locker unter 13 kg realisierbar.

Design: Wenn man ein Capra und ein Jeffsy auf Internetbildern vergleicht sind sie in meinen Augen zum verwechseln ähnlich. Wenn man aber beide Bikes mal nebeneinander stellt kann man sofort erkennen das es zwei absolut unterschiedliche Bikes sind. Das Capra ist sehr markant und eckig. Das Jeffsy hingegen sehr filigran und von den Formen her "rund" Zudem ist das Oberrohr gefühlt 1/3 schmäler. Das Jeffysy in schwarz ist zu 90% Matt Eins der schönsten Bikes vom Design 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





<3

Fahrwerk: Die 34 Performance Elite ist in meinen Augen absolut ebenbürtig mit einer Pike. Zumal das Innenleben identisch ist mit einer 34 Factory. Auf den ersten Metern ist mir sofort das "schmatzen" der Gabel aufgefallen. Hier fühlt man sich direkt wohl weil ich das Geräusch von meiner Fox 40 Factory im Tues CF Pro kenne.

Was mir noch direkt aufgefallen ist: Wenn Gabel und Dämpfer gesperrt sind bedeutet dass, das sie auch wirklich komplett (hackendicht) gesperrt sind da bewegt sich fast kein Millimeter mehr. Von Pike und Monarch kenne ich es das es trotzdem noch "schaukelt" beim treten

Die Gabel und der Dämpfer stehen sehr hoch im Federweg und man hat keine Sekunde das Gefühl dass, das Fahrwerk am Durchrauschen ist.

Zur Bremse sage ich nichts.. Habe die Guide RSC direkt runtergeworfen. Nur eins, Umbau auf 203mm Scheibe hinten kein Problem.

Schaltung: Die Eagle 1x12 ist mir auf den ersten Metern direkt ans Herz gewachsen. Ich will zu keiner Sekunde mehr zurück zur 1x11. Schaltvorgänge kaum spürbar. Abstufung perfekt. Kettenführung? Überflüssig

Nachteil: 
-Das Schaltwerk sitzt sehr nah am Boden, evtl sehr empfindlich für Äste die es abreisen könnten
-das 50er Blatt sieht schon sehr rießig und skurril aus

Sattelstütze:

Vorab: Race Face Turbine? Ich liebe sie!

Ich vermisse zu keiner Sekunde die Reverb. Die Race Face Turbine Sattelstütze vereint all das was die Reverb nicht oder eher schlecht kann. Sie sackt 0,0mm ab egal in welcher Position sie gerade ist. Der Sattel hat 0,0mm Spiel nach rechts oder links. Man muss zu keiner Sekunde Angst haben das Bike am Sattel hochzuheben sodass die Stütze Luft ziehen könnte, da mechanisch.

Neutral: Die Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit kommt einer Rakete nahe, für mich aber kein Problem da man mit dem Arsch in der Aufwärtsbewegung die Geschwindigkeit "kontrollieren" kann

Nachteil: Der Remotehebel wirkt schon sehr sehr billig. Auf den ersten 5mm deutlich "Leerweg" und man hat irgendwie Angst das man den Hebel abbricht. 
Jedoch lässt er sich astrein bedienen, besser als den der Reverb
Ich bin gespannt wie sich die Stütze auf Dauer bewährt, zumal ich gelesen habe dass, das Einstellen eine echte Fummelarbeit ist.

Der Race Face SixC Lenker ist eine Augenweide, ich bin bisher immer nur Renthal Fatbar Carbon gefahren. 
Statt dem 60mm Vorbau ist bei mir ein 50mm Vorbau montiert. Oder ich bin einfach zu dumm zum messen. 
780mm sind mir jedoch etwas zu viel, hier werde ich auf 770 oder 765 kürzen

So und jetzt zum Fahrverhalten das interessiert wohl die meisten
Ich vergleiche hier jetzt das Capra CF mit dem Jeffsy

Es ist absolut leichtfüssig, Berghoch um Welten einfacher zu treten als das Capra das hätte ich nie für möglich gehalten. Durch die Sperrung des Fahrwerks wie oben bereits erwähnt fühlt sich jeder Tritt extrem effizient an. An steilen Steigungen hat man nie das Gefühl dass, das Vorderrad an Bodenkontakt verliert.

Auf dem Trail: Wie in vielen Test tausendfach gelesen: Der Antritt aus Kurven und Anliegern raus ist turbinenartig etc etc..
Konnte ich nie so richtig dran glauben, da ich aber jetzt den direkten Vergleich habe mit Capra und Jeffsy muss ich ehrlich gestehen, einmal ins Jeffsy getreten rauscht es gefühlt über den Trail wo man beim Capra 3 oder 4 Tritte mehr gebraucht hat um auf die selbe Geschwindigkeit zu kommen.

Wheelie fahren: Einmal treten, Gewicht nach hinten einfacher geht es nicht

Zu meiner Liebingsdisziplin: Airtime und Wurzlen

Gut hier konnte ich es in so kurzer Zeit noch nicht ausführlich testen aber wenn man über Wurzeln abzieht kommt man gefühlt weiter als mit dem Capra was den Federweg ausgleicht.

Airtime: hier war ich absolut schockiert, positiv. Gefühlt geht es über meinen 5 Meter Double auf dem Hometrail ein Meter höher und ein Meter weiter.. Das war ich in der Art und weise von meinem Capra nicht gewohnt hier zählte jedes km/h, absolut sauber Fahrweise um annähernd über den Double zu kommen. Mit dem Jeffsy hab ich mich erwischt den Double anzubremsen da ich gefühlt zu schnell war. Und in der Landung fühlt das Jeffsy mit lediglich 150mm Federweg smoother an als das Capra mit 165mm.. das kann ich jedoch nicht erklären.

Fazit: Das Jeffsy ist das beste All Mountain/Enduro/Trailbike das ich je besessen habe. Ich würde es zu keiner Sekunde mehr mit einem Capra tauschen. Es ist vom Fahrgefühl genauso potent wie ein Capra mit einigen wenigen Abstrichen wenn es mal ruppiger wird, was mir egal ist dafür habe ich mein Tues

Klar, für Leute die nur ein Bike (Capra) haben ist es eine Eierlegende Wollmilchsau)

Mit meinem Tues CF Pro und dem Jeffsy CF Pro fühle ich mich bestens aufgestellt für die kommende Session 2017

Ride on


----------



## sorny (23. März 2017)

Hui das liest sich ja herrlich. Danke fürs Feedback und das Review .
Werd ende Juni mit dem Jeffsy 27 dann meine Hacklberg Jungfräulichkeit verlieren *nervös bin*.


----------



## Sushi1976 (23. März 2017)

Hier ein Test Fazit von Enduro Mtb Magazin 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gyver (24. März 2017)

2und4zig schrieb:


> Hey! Wie lang sollte beim Jeffsy 27 in XL die Schrittlänge eurer Erfahrung nach mindestens sein?
> Ich bin 1,88 groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 88/89 cm, also im Verhältnis zur Körpergröße kurze Beine und einen langen Oberkörper. Deswegen schwanke ich zwischen L und XL. Ich will eine 150er Fox Transfer verbauen, soweit ich weiß baut die mit 210 mm 10 mm niedriger als die 150er Reverb. Was meint ihr?



Hey
Ich fahre bei 186cm und einer 92er SL ein XL Jeffsy mit 170er Reverb die noch genau 1mm rausguckt. Passt.


----------



## Gyver (24. März 2017)

Ich habe auch noch ne Frage an die Jeffsy 27 Fahrer hier. Habt ihr bei eurem Jeffsy auch diesen Effelt hier:





Ist nicht mein Video aber ich habe den selben Effelt neulich beim Putzen festgestellt.
Wenn man das Bike minimal am Dämpfer komprimiert und dann beim Auskomprimieren am Sattel n bissel mit nachhilft gibt es ein "klockendes" Geräusch. Hört sich für mich so an, als ob der Dämpfer dann beim auskomprimieren anschlägt. Bei nem Carbonrahmen merkt man ne kleine Vibration bis in den Lenker. 
Kompimiert man das Bike doller und lässt es ausfedern bekommt man den Effekt nicht hin, da dann der Dämpfer auf den letzten mm sehr langsam ausfedert. Habe ich bei meinen anderen Bikes nicht gehabt. Würde mich mal interessieren ob das bei euch auch so ist.


----------



## Jekkiller (24. März 2017)

derbenno schrieb:


> So ich will hier mal einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht posten zu meinem Jeffsy CF Pro 27
> 
> Erstmal, ich habe mich gegen das Topmodell entschieden wegen:
> 
> ...



Kannst du da mal deine Gedanken zu niederschreiben. Grad die Carbonlaufräder find ich sind ein ziemlich fetter deal wenn man sich den retail preis anschaut und grad auf einem uphill starken bike ist das geringe Gewicht der Laufräder nochmal ein riesen Vorteil oder nicht. Super stabil und steif sind die ja angeblich. 1x11 ist schon schade aber da YT auch gesagt hat dass ihr Weksendurist das Bike für einige Rennen nutzen wird und es  nunmal das CF PRO RACE ist macht es Sinn. Das Eagle Schaltwerk ist näher am Boden und Kosten für Ersatz sind extrem hoch. Also grad wenn man verblockte Trails fährt ist 1x11 vlt die smartere Variante? Fahrwek ist geschmackssache aber einige erste Test schreiben davon dass auch das 160mm Jeffsy klar kein enduro fahrwerk ist und es sich noch immer wesentlich straffer und poppiger anfühlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gyver (24. März 2017)

Meine Erfahrung mit dem Top Modell:
Mir gefallen die Carbonlaufräder ziemlich gut obwohl ich sie erst verticken wollte. Steif, leicht, geil.
1x11 reicht für mich völlig aus. Die Kassette hat ja auch 9-44 von daher komme ich da überall mit hoch.
Ich finde die 160mm ziemlich poppig. Die Fox 34 ist ne Klasse Gabel und der Evol Dämpfer auch. 
Denke das man mit den 150mm genau so gut bedient ist.

Ich habe mich letzlich wegen des Fox Fahrwerks für das Topmodell entschieden. Habe bis jetzt immer gute Erfahrungen mit den Factory Sachen gemacht (Fox 36 und Fox 40, Float X CTD).


----------



## bobtailoner (24. März 2017)

Ich stehe auch kurz davor mir ein jeffsy zuzulegen.
Lediglich die leidige Grössenfrage ist offen.
Ich bin mit 189, sl 90 ziemlich genau zwischen L und XL.
Hab auch mal eine Mail an yt geschickt, nur leider bisher keine Antwort bekommen


----------



## Gyver (24. März 2017)

Definitiv XL


----------



## bobtailoner (24. März 2017)

So definitiv sicher bin ich mir da leider nicht.
Meine letzten bikes waren ein stumpjumper 29 in L und ein rune in xl.
Auf dem stumpy mit sehr kurzen reach -431-habe ich mich extrem wohl gefühlt. Das rune war schon der lang, reach 480.
Dazu kommt das sehr lange Sitzrohr beim jeffsy in XL.
Ich finde aber auch, dass die Proportionen auf deinem Bild, @Gyver sehr gut zu passen scheinen.

Vorbaulänge und Lenker lassen sich leicht variieren, da hab ich einiges hier.


----------



## kkunath (24. März 2017)

Ich bin 190cm bei 90cm Schrittlänge. Ich finde das L ideal. Auf keinen Fall zu klein.


----------



## Jekkiller (24. März 2017)

Ich hab auch genau 189 un 90cm und habe das Jeffsy XL angepeilt, weil ich langen Reach gut finde und einen ultra kurzen Vorbau dranklatschen kann. 
Und btw. so Videos von @Gyver und ausführliche Reviews wie von @derbenno sind echt extrem Hilfreich. Danke an euch!
Kämpfe auch noch immer mit der Capra oder Jeffsy Entscheidung und Das Jeffsy liegt nachdem ich heut den Thread gelesen hab klar vorne!


----------



## Gyver (24. März 2017)

Also bei 189cm liegst du ja am Ende von L und bereits in XL drin, rein von der Empfehlung her.
Ich liege mit 186cm ja nicht mal im XL Bereich, wobei ich mir sicher bin, dass da mal ab 186cm XL stand. Egal.
Ich würde auch keinen so langen Vorbau fahren wollen. Hab jetzt n 33er Renthal dran. Wenn ich auf dem Rad sitze sieht das auch passend aus. Hatte vorher n Swoop mit 435 Reach und hatte immer bei längeren Fahrten Probleme mit dem unteren Rücken und dem Nacken. Bin auch eher son Affe statt n T-Rex. Heißt lange Beine, lange Arme.

Letztlich ist da ja auch viel Geschmack dabei. Mit Sicherheit hätte ich auch n L fahren können, aber mir kommt das Xl nicht zu groß vor und ich fühle mich wohl. Hinzu kommt auch immer wer, wie das Rad wo bewegt. Ich würde mich jetzt als fortgeschrittener Fahrer bezeichnen, mit Sprüngen um die 4-5 Meter und gerne mal kacheln und viel naturbelassenes Zeug. Habe bis jetzt nix negatives bei der Größe gefunden.
Ich würde bei 189cm definitiv zum XL greifen und 35er Vorbau montieren aber letztlich muss das jeder selbst entscheiden. Wohne in Hildesheim falls mal jemand proberollen will.

Ich habe auch gerade gesehen, dass das Topmodell in XL bereits ausverkauft ist...
Wahnsinn.


----------



## derbenno (24. März 2017)

Jekkiller schrieb:


> Kannst du da mal deine Gedanken zu niederschreiben. Grad die Carbonlaufräder find ich sind ein ziemlich fetter deal wenn man sich den retail preis anschaut und grad auf einem uphill starken bike ist das geringe Gewicht der Laufräder nochmal ein riesen Vorteil oder nicht. Super stabil und steif sind die ja angeblich. 1x11 ist schon schade aber da YT auch gesagt hat dass ihr Weksendurist das Bike für einige Rennen nutzen wird und es  nunmal das CF PRO RACE ist macht es Sinn. Das Eagle Schaltwerk ist näher am Boden und Kosten für Ersatz sind extrem hoch. Also grad wenn man verblockte Trails fährt ist 1x11 vlt die smartere Variante? Fahrwek ist geschmackssache aber einige erste Test schreiben davon dass auch das 160mm Jeffsy klar kein enduro fahrwerk ist und es sich noch immer wesentlich straffer und poppiger anfühlt.


Ich hatte an meinem Tues CF Pro auch e13 Carbonlaufräder drin. Die waren nach der 2. Abfahrt sofort defekt. Deswegen bin ich sehr skeptisch was Carbon Laufräder angeht. Zumal will ich Fahrspaß auf dem Trail bergab und will nicht ständig dran denken das die Laufräder kaputt gehen und deswegen meinen Fahrstil ändern.


----------



## Gyver (26. März 2017)

Kleines Update 

Gestern das erste Mal auf einer Strecke in meinem Tourengebiet unterwegs gewesen.
Von rumpelig bis flowig ist da viel dabei.
Jeffsy liegt satt und gleichzeitig schön poppig auf dem Trail. Fürs entspannte Einrollen lief es super gestern. 
Ich stehe zentral im Bike, gefällt mir sehr gut.
Ein guter Freund, der schon viel länger fährt als ich selbst ist auch mal gefahren. Er hat auf den Cm genau meine Maße und meinte "passt perfekt". 
Vielleicht hilft es ja jemandem. 
Bilder sagen ja wieder mehr als Worte:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (26. März 2017)

Nice!

Ich bin mit der Entscheidung bzgl der Größe fast durch.
Auch dank Mega nettem Kontakt seitens yt und natürlich eurer aussagen.

Habt ihr den yt flaschenhalter dran oder passt auch ein anderer fla-ha mit seitlichem einschub? Denke da an specialized weil ich die noch zuhause habe. Und wie schauts aus mit größeren Flaschen?


----------



## Stoertebiker (26. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich werde mich zeitnah auch Besitzer eines Jeffsy AL Two nennen dürfen.
Freu mich schon wie nen kleines Kind!
Werde aber direkt die Guide gegen eine MT5 tauschen ... weiß nur noch keinen passenden Adapter für die 203 mm Scheibe von Magura.
Außerdem werde ich wohl auch die Schaltung von 2- auf 1-fach tauschen.
Weiß jemand ob es reicht wenn ich mir ein passendes Kettenblatt kaufe und dann montiere?
Oder müsste ich evtl auch was an der Kurbel umbauen oder diese gar tauschen?


----------



## tt22 (26. März 2017)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Nice!
> 
> Ich bin mit der Entscheidung bzgl der Größe fast durch.
> Auch dank Mega nettem Kontakt seitens yt und natürlich eurer aussagen.
> ...



Und zu was haben dir die Jungs von yt geraten? Stehe mit meinen 190cm und 91cm SL nämlich vor der gleichen Entscheidung. Eig wollte ich etwas verspieltes und bin mir daher nicht sicher, ob ich mit XL zu sperrig unterwegs bin.


----------



## sorny (26. März 2017)

Stoertebiker schrieb:


> Außerdem werde ich wohl auch die Schaltung von 2- auf 1-fach tauschen.
> Weiß jemand ob es reicht wenn ich mir ein passendes Kettenblatt kaufe und dann montiere?
> Oder müsste ich evtl auch was an der Kurbel umbauen oder diese gar tauschen?


Du brauchst ein neues Schaltwerk auf jeden Fall auch. Zwecks Kurbel müsstest bei YT oder Raceface nachfragen, ich denk mal du wirst n Spider brauchen. Kette und Kasette kannste wiederverwenden. Kette halt entsprechend kürzen.

Wenn du sowieso gleich auf 1x wechseln willst warum nicht gleich das AL1?


----------



## Stoertebiker (27. März 2017)

Das AL1 War leider nicht im Budget.
Sonst wäre die Wahl darauf gefallen.


----------



## bobtailoner (27. März 2017)

tt22 schrieb:


> Und zu was haben dir die Jungs von yt geraten? Stehe mit meinen 190cm und 91cm SL nämlich vor der gleichen Entscheidung. Eig wollte ich etwas verspieltes und bin mir daher nicht sicher, ob ich mit XL zu sperrig unterwegs bin.



Ich liege halt tatsächlich punktgenau in der Mitte.
Bei xl müsste ich evtl eine andere Stütze wählen, bei L evtl anderen Lenker.
Tendenziell rät man bei yt für die AM-Linie eher zum größeren Rahmen.
Ich habe mir die Arbeit gemacht und für wichtigsten Geo Daten meiner letzten 4 bikes verglichen, die Faktoren Vorbau, Lenker, sattelstütze dazu genommen und hoch schlussendlich für den kleineren Rahmen entschieden.
Jetzt ist noch meine Hoffnung das bald die rs Deluxe coil Dämpfer verfügbar sein werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mssc (27. März 2017)

Stoertebiker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Ich werde mich zeitnah auch Besitzer eines Jeffsy AL Two nennen dürfen.
> Freu mich schon wie nen kleines Kind!
> Werde aber direkt die Guide gegen eine MT5 tauschen ... weiß nur noch keinen passenden Adapter für die 203 mm Scheibe von Magura.
> ...


Blätter mal eine Seite vor, dann hast du diverse Adapter.. 

Betreffend Kettenblatt: einfach ein für Race Face Cinch passendes Kettenblatt kaufen und gegen den 2-fach Spider tauschen, ISIS Werkzeug brauchst du dazu. Schaltwerk musst du nicht unbedingt tauschen. non-boost KB ergeben übrigens eine bessere Kettenlinie...


----------



## sorny (27. März 2017)

das 2x11 GX Schaltwerk müsste man nicht tauchen? Eventuell hab ich das falsch verstanden bzw. warum gibts dann überhaupt eine 1x11 und 2x11 Version?


----------



## Stoertebiker (27. März 2017)

Hat schon jemand die Bremsleitungslängen gemessen?
Ideal wäre von dem AL Rahmen in Größe L


----------



## TeamgeistII (27. März 2017)

Help!

Brauche mal eure Einschätzung bzgl. Größe YT JEFFSY CF RACE PRO. 

Ich war ja vor 2 Wochen bei YT zur Probefahrt. Ich habe bei 1.78 das jeffsy cf Race pro in L ins Auge gefasst. 
Leider hatten  die kein M zum testen da.

Jetzt bin ich nochmal nachdenklich Geworden..: 

Bei einer SL von 80cm. Was rratet ihr mir? YT konnte mir nicht so recht weiterhelfen. Das 27 in M war sehr verspielt - sei aber mit dem 29" nicht vergleichbar... 

Danke!!


----------



## Sushi1976 (27. März 2017)

TeamgeistII schrieb:


> Help!
> 
> Brauche mal eure Einschätzung bzgl. Größe YT JEFFSY CF RACE PRO.
> 
> ...



Ich würde Dir zu L raten, bin 180 und sl 81cm und hab das Jeffsy CF1 in L, passt perfekt, nimm das L, auch beim Jeffsy 27[emoji2]

Gruß Marco 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mssc (27. März 2017)

sorny schrieb:


> das 2x11 GX Schaltwerk müsste man nicht tauchen? Eventuell hab ich das falsch verstanden bzw. warum gibts dann überhaupt eine 1x11 und 2x11 Version?


"Müssen" tust du nicht, die 1x11 Variante funktioniert evtl. besser als die 2x11 Variante, aber im Prinzip kannst du ja jedes Schaltwerk mit einfach-Kurbel fahren. Bei Shimano werden teilweise die gleichen Schaltwerke auch für 1x/2x/teilweise 3x verwendet, also das funktioniert schon (zumindest von 2x auf 1x).


----------



## TeamgeistII (28. März 2017)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Ich würde Dir zu L raten, bin 180 und sl 81cm und hab das Jeffsy CF1 in L, passt perfekt, nimm das L, auch beim Jeffsy 27[emoji2]
> 
> Gruß Marco
> 
> ...




Danke Marco! 

Gibt es noch andere Meinungen? / Erfahrungen?


----------



## bobtailoner (28. März 2017)

189, sl 90, auch zu L gegriffen.
Mag das bike kleiner und verspieltet.
Bauchentscheidung nach langem hin und her.

Kann jemand was zum Platz an Hinterbau sagen. Möchte gern etwas breitere Felgen montieren.
Könntet ihr mal schauen wieviel Platz für dickere reifen da noch ist


----------



## Jekkiller (28. März 2017)

Hab am Sonntag ein Conway WME 827 getestet. Hat jemand vlt Erfahrung mit dem Bike UND Capra oder Jeffsy 27 und kann kurz seinen Eindruck schildern. Ist einer der letzten Konkurrenten in meiner Auswahl fürs neue Bike aufgrund eines guten Angebots.

Bzw. @derbenno (hatte hier erst den falschen getaggt sry, benno hat ja die Erfahrung mit beiden Bikes) wieviele Höhenmeter würdest du in Kauf nehmen mit deinem Capra (wenn du an dem Tag wirklich das Capra nehmen wolltest) bevor du sagst, da steig ich aus und nehm aufjedenfall das Jeffsy, das packt das Capra nicht. Ich weiss das hängt auch vom Fitnesslevel jedes einzelnen ab aber mal grob übern Daumen. Danke ^^


----------



## Stoertebiker (28. März 2017)

Benötige ich nun bei der Pike RC einen PM6 Adapter (160 auf 203), oder PM7 (180 auf 203) um auf 203 mm bremsscheiben umzurüsten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derbenno (30. März 2017)

Jekkiller schrieb:


> Hab am Sonntag ein Conway WME 827 getestet. Hat jemand vlt Erfahrung mit dem Bike UND Capra oder Jeffsy 27 und kann kurz seinen Eindruck schildern. Ist einer der letzten Konkurrenten in meiner Auswahl fürs neue Bike aufgrund eines guten Angebots.
> 
> Bzw. @derbenno (hatte hier erst den falschen getaggt sry, benno hat ja die Erfahrung mit beiden Bikes) wieviele Höhenmeter würdest du in Kauf nehmen mit deinem Capra (wenn du an dem Tag wirklich das Capra nehmen wolltest) bevor du sagst, da steig ich aus und nehm aufjedenfall das Jeffsy, das packt das Capra nicht. Ich weiss das hängt auch vom Fitnesslevel jedes einzelnen ab aber mal grob übern Daumen. Danke ^^


Habe gestern 250hm getreten mit dem Jeffsy. Kumpel von mir ist mit seinem Capra gefahren, der war deutlich fertiger wie ich. Wenn man nicht gerade im Bikepark fährt würde ich immer das Jeffsy dem Capra auf einem selbsthochgetretenem Trail vorziehen 




Stoertebiker schrieb:


> Benötige ich nun bei der Pike RC einen PM6 Adapter (160 auf 203), oder PM7 (180 auf 203) um auf 203 mm bremsscheiben umzurüsten?



PM7


----------



## [email protected] (30. März 2017)

Die Pike hat doch eine PM6 Aufnahme!
160mm gehen da ohne Adapter.


----------



## BMW_Chris (30. März 2017)

Hallo,

die Pike hat PM6, Du brauchst einen PM6 auf 203, habe ich erst letzte Woche bei mir installiert


----------



## Dani_Degi (30. März 2017)

Servus ,

ich hab jetzt das Jeffsy AL 27 in L daheim stehen.

bin 1,82 m Groß und in L funktioniert es sehr geil !


Frage aber zu dem Deluxe R .... ich finde nirgends PSI einstellungen ? SAG ?

ich wiege um die 90 Kilo

Grüße


----------



## sorny (30. März 2017)

Kannst mal a Foto vom AL2 hochladen? Mich würd interessieren welche Decals verklebt sind an Gabel und Dämpfer. Die Produktfotos auf der Webseite unterscheiden sich da etwas.

Ad Sag: Der Dämpfer hat ja eh so "Sag-Gradients"/Sag-Anzeigelinien. Da einfach mal herantasten, probier so um die 180psi als Ausgangswert.


----------



## zmitti (30. März 2017)

Dani_Degi schrieb:


> Servus ,
> 
> ich hab jetzt das Jeffsy AL 27 in L daheim stehen.
> 
> ...



Du Glücklicher! Heute ist die Lieferzeit für Größe L auf Mitte August gesprungen


----------



## sorny (30. März 2017)

Mitte August?! Hui, da fängt ja schon wieder fast der Abverkauf an


----------



## Stoertebiker (30. März 2017)

Meinst ist gestern angekommen.


----------



## DEleassar (30. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir am Freitag das AL One in M bestellt. Kann es kaum abwarten 
Ich möchte die Reifen direkt auf Tubeless umrüsten. Wollte aber mal fragen, wie das mit den Felgenband aussieht, ab Werk.
Hat schon jemand die Reifen auf Tubeless umgerüstet? Ich weiß, es gibt extra einen Tubeless Thread, aber meine Frage bezieht sich speziell auf die Felge DT1900M. Ventile sollen ja auch schon mit dabei sein.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoertebiker (30. März 2017)

Habe YT heute auch wegen Umrüstung der DT1900 auf Tubeless angeschrieben.
Als Antwort kam das:

Wenn du das Bike auf Tubeless umrüsten möchtest, benötigst du neben dem Felgenband und den Ventilen auch andere Reifen, da die Maxxis High Roller II nicht tubeless ready sind.


----------



## DEleassar (30. März 2017)

Stoertebiker schrieb:


> Habe YT heute auch wegen Umrüstung der DT1900 auf Tubeless angeschrieben.
> Als Antwort kam das:
> 
> Wenn du das Bike auf Tubeless umrüsten möchtest, benötigst du neben dem Felgenband und den Ventilen auch andere Reifen, da die Maxxis High Roller II nicht tubeless ready sind.



Danke dir. Gut zu wissen, dann werde ich die erst runter fahren und wenn dann neue anstehen, auf Tubeless umrüsten. Ich war wohl so naiv und glaubte, dass gerade so Bikes wie das Jeffsy von Haus aus Tubeless Reifen haben.


----------



## th1nk (31. März 2017)

Hilfe!
27 oder 29? Wer kann mir helfen?


----------



## sorny (31. März 2017)

Hui, das AL2 in XL is bereits ausverkauft :O.

@th1nk Was/Wo hast denn vor mit dem Bike zu fahren?


----------



## Beppe (31. März 2017)

th1nk schrieb:


> Hilfe!
> 27 oder 29? Wer kann mir helfen?



Size doesn't matter! ^^


----------



## poekelz (31. März 2017)

Stoertebiker schrieb:


> Habe YT heute auch wegen Umrüstung der DT1900 auf Tubeless angeschrieben.
> Als Antwort kam das:
> 
> Wenn du das Bike auf Tubeless umrüsten möchtest, benötigst du neben dem Felgenband und den Ventilen auch andere Reifen, da die Maxxis High Roller II nicht tubeless ready sind.



Das ist ziemlicher Quatsch, ich habe einige Jahre die HR2 (3C Max Terra) auf meinem Liteville 301 tubeless auf einer NT ZTR Flow gefahren, die HR2 waren schon ohne Milch nahezu dicht (ganz im Gegensatz zum Conti Baron den ich vorher gefahren bin). Jedenfalls haben die HR2 den Luftdruck über Wochen konstant gehalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (31. März 2017)

Stoertebiker schrieb:


> Meinst ist gestern angekommen.  Anhang anzeigen 589665


ist das eins in Gr. M? EDIT: hab gerade den Umwerfer entdeckt, also ein AL 2...


----------



## bobtailoner (31. März 2017)

Die Reifen sollte man eigentlich schon dicht bekommen auch wenn sie nicht an tubeless Ready ausgezeichnet sind.

@Stoertebiker
Kannst du vielleicht mal ein Bild vom Hinterbau machen.
Wieviel Platz da noch ist


----------



## th1nk (31. März 2017)

sorny schrieb:


> Hui, das AL2 in XL is bereits ausverkauft :O.
> 
> @th1nk Was/Wo hast denn vor mit dem Bike zu fahren?



- Feierabendrunden hier in der Gegend (1-2h, 500-800hm)
- Touren in den Alpen
- selten mal Bikepark

Aktuell habe ich ein Orbea Rallon X-Team (welches ich grundsätzlich sehr geil finde und übrigens gerade verkaufen würde). Ich möchte einfach etwas haben, dass ein bisschen besser den Berg hoch geht!


----------



## lord_wicked (31. März 2017)

Ich zweifele gerade an meiner getätigten Canyon Bestellung und überlege auf das AL One zu wechseln.
Meine Größe ist 1,78 bei einer SL von ca. 81 cm.
Laut YT PAge liege ich zwischen M & L.
Was würdet Ihr empfehlen?


----------



## sorny (31. März 2017)

@lord_wicked Eher zu M wenns "verspielt" sein soll, oder wenns länger sein soll ein L mit 35mm Vorbau?
Glaub beim L könntest mit deiner SL von 81cm braucht man schon fast eine 125mm Sattelstütze oder?

@th1nk Das 27er hat halt mehr Reserven weil 150mm statt 140mm Federweg, sonst: Size Doesn't Matter, nimm was dir mehr taugt/gefällt .


----------



## zmitti (31. März 2017)

sorny schrieb:


> Mitte August?! Hui, da fängt ja schon wieder fast der Abverkauf an



Jaja.....streut nur Salz in die Wunde

Überlege mir das 29er AL TWO zu holen - Parts sind die gleichen (fast), Preis der gleiche und der Dämpfer beim 29er günstiger zu kriegen...und SIZE DOESN´T MATTER.....denk ich doch mal (das war jetzt ne indirekte Frage an alle 29er-Jeffsy-Fahrer )

Ach so, bin 1.81 mit SL 88 - wird definitiv ein "L"


----------



## Stoertebiker (31. März 2017)

poekelz schrieb:


> ist das eins in Gr. M? EDIT: hab gerade den Umwerfer entdeckt, also ein AL 2...


Ist ein Größe L Rahmen.
und genau ... ein AL TWO

Hier noch zwei Bilder vom Hinterbau für bobtailoner


----------



## th1nk (1. April 2017)

Hat der 27er Rahmen jetzt eine ISCG 05 Aufnahme?
Tretlager ist ja tief genug...


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (1. April 2017)

Test des Jeffsy 27 CF Pro Race in der neuen BIKE:


----------



## Miles (1. April 2017)

Laufräder - verbaute Felgen bei den Jeffsy Modellen

Hat jemand Erfahrungen zu den unterschiedlichen Laufrädern die verbaut werden oder generell zu den Felgenbreiten? Bei den AL Modellen haben die DTSwiss Laufräder eine Felgeninnenweite von 22.5 mm, beim CF One Modell 30 mm (Aussage YT, Innenweite, bei den E13 TRS Laufrädern) und die Pro Modelle dann mit 23.4 mm (TRS+). Ist doch irgendwie seltsam, dass nur bei einem Modell so breite Felgen verbaut werden. Eigentlich geht doch der Trend generell zu breiteren Felgen, da dann die Reifen etwas breiter werden und mit weniger Luftdruck gefahren werden können. Wenn man den Unterschied merken würde, dann hätte man doch gleich bei allen Modellen breitere Felgen verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sorny (1. April 2017)

Ne hat keine ICSG05 Aufnahme, Kefü kann man statt einem Umwerfer montieren


----------



## th1nk (1. April 2017)

sorny schrieb:


> Ne hat keine ICSG05 Aufnahme, Kefü kann man statt einem Umwerfer montieren


Thänx!
Bashguard wäre mir wichtiger als ne KeFü!


----------



## sorny (2. April 2017)

Hmm wär dann nicht eher das Capra was für dich? Das kommt ja ab Werk schon mit Bashguard und KeFü daher


----------



## th1nk (2. April 2017)

sorny schrieb:


> Hmm wär dann nicht eher das Capra was für dich? Das kommt ja ab Werk schon mit Bashguard und KeFü daher





th1nk schrieb:


> - Feierabendrunden hier in der Gegend (1-2h, 500-800hm)
> - Touren in den Alpen
> - selten mal Bikepark
> 
> Aktuell habe ich ein Orbea Rallon X-Team (welches ich grundsätzlich sehr geil finde und übrigens gerade verkaufen würde). Ich möchte einfach etwas haben, dass ein bisschen besser den Berg hoch geht!


.


----------



## Waldkauz (2. April 2017)

Ich meine, der Rahmen hat schon eine ISCG05 Aufnahme und die Möglichkeit einen Umwerfer zu montieren.
Haben gestern beim Pro Race von nem Spezl das Kettenblatt gewechselt und da waren die 3 Bohrungen da.


----------



## sorny (2. April 2017)

@th1nk hmm, die Geometrie Grafik zeigt auch die 3 Bohrungen. Mal YT diesbezüglich befragen.

Edit: Hab YT mal angeschrieben, die Jeffsy29 Geometrie-Grafik zeigt die Bohrungen nicht, de Grafik fürs Jeffsy27 schon:


----------



## th1nk (2. April 2017)

Würde auch Sinn machen. Beim 29er ist die Gefahr mit dem Kettenblatt hängen zu bleiben ja schon einiges geringer.
Würde mir auch die Entscheidung vereinfachen, ob 27 oder 29.
@sorny 
Kannst Du Bescheid geben, wenn sich YT meldet?


----------



## sorny (2. April 2017)

@th1nk klar, werd hier bescheid geben


----------



## Beppe (2. April 2017)

th1nk schrieb:


> Beim 29er ist die Gefahr mit dem Kettenblatt hängen zu bleiben ja schon einiges geringer.



Wieso denn das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (2. April 2017)

Schreibt mal bitte wenn ihr Bescheid wisst bzgl der kettenführung. 
Hab mir von 77dsgnz die kefü-jeffsy Version geholt, ich hoffe diese passt auch wenn mein radl Dienstag hier ankommt

Das jeffsy Race hat übrigens wohl den e-type/ s3 Standard


----------



## sorny (2. April 2017)

@bobtailoner deine jeffsy-kefü passt  E-Type/S3 wird am Jeffsy über nen Adapter realisiert, sieht man in der Explosionszechnung.


----------



## sorny (3. April 2017)

@th1nk 


			
				YT Support schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das JEFFSY 27 hat eine ISCG 05 Aufnahme.


----------



## th1nk (3. April 2017)

Beppe schrieb:


> Wieso denn das?



Tretlager höher, kürzerer Radstand, weniger Reach.

Kann aber auch gut sein, dass ich da etwas falsch verstehe.

@sorny 
thänx!


----------



## decay (3. April 2017)

@th1nk nimm ein 29er, beim andern sind die Räder zu klein


----------



## th1nk (3. April 2017)

decay schrieb:


> @th1nk nimm ein 29er, beim andern sind die Räder zu klein


Hatte mich jetzt eigtentlich schon für das 27 entschieden 
Nicht zuletzt, weil das das 29er erst im Juni wieder lieferbar ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (3. April 2017)

Wird man sicher mit beiden glücklich


----------



## Dani_Degi (3. April 2017)

ja hatte Mega Glück

anfang März bestellt... da stand schon Lieferzeit ende März

dann wars doch schon 5 Tage später da  <3

Bin schon Süchtig nach dem Teiil juhuuu auch wenns die "billige" Version ist macht es schon mega Bock...

Top Teil ... Ich bin 1,82 m Groß und Fahre Größe L

PSI fahr ich bei 90 kg

Pike : 90 PSI
Deluxe R: 230 PSI

SAG liegt dann zwischen 25-30%


----------



## Dani_Degi (3. April 2017)

Stoertebiker schrieb:


> Meinst ist gestern angekommen.  Anhang anzeigen 589665




was fahrs du PSI``?


----------



## sorny (4. April 2017)

das AL2 in XL ist wieder lieferbar, Liefertermine sind wohl doch nicht so schlimm, ist auf 12. Juli vorgerückt


----------



## Sportbecker (6. April 2017)

So, für mein 27 CF Two ist seit heute Abend die Trackingnummer online. Bin schon ganz hippelig :-D


----------



## bobtailoner (7. April 2017)

Nur ml um mich zu versichern, das ist die high Position oder?


----------



## Sportbecker (7. April 2017)

Ja, HIGH. Das, was du lesen kannst, ist eingestellt. Der LOW-Schriftzug steht Kopf. 

Edit: beim Jeffsy sind ja sogar noch zusätzlich Pfeile dran. Damit ist's eindeutig


----------



## bobtailoner (7. April 2017)

Ach, manchmal denkt man zu sehr nach obwohl es eindeutig ist.
Bike kam heute, erste kleine Veränderung gemacht, leider fehlt der lrs noch.
Sollte aber Montag fertig sein
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vom ersten probesitzen und durchs Wohnzimmer rollen passt L mehr als perfekt.
50mm Vorbau, 800er Lenker, 40mm rise


----------



## shenc (7. April 2017)

@Stoertebiker
Wie viel wiegt dein Jeffsy?


----------



## sand0kan (7. April 2017)

Weiss jemand ob der next sl crank an den Pro Race die Next Sl G4 ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sorny (7. April 2017)

@bobtailoner auf welchen LRS switcht du denn? Kannst nach ein paar Ausfahrten kurz Bescheid geben ob der RT Dämpfer es wert is oder ned ?
Bin am überlegen ob ich doch upgraden soll...


----------



## bobtailoner (7. April 2017)

Ich werde sicherlich mal was rein schreiben. Denke aber auch noch über ein Dämpfer-Upgrade nach.

Ich warte auf meinen stans notubes lrs, Flow ex3, dazu dann Schwalbe reifen und Umbau auf tubeless.


----------



## Mithras (7. April 2017)

Da mein gutes Slide ED 2010 nun doch Risse bekommt gestern ein CF2 in black geordert.. ich bin gespannt..


----------



## DEleassar (8. April 2017)

Habe heute die erste Tour hinter mir. Klasse Bike.


----------



## Sportbecker (8. April 2017)

Mein CF Two ist auch heute gekommen. Perfektes Timing zum Wochenende 
Gleich zusammengebaut und an die Waage gehängt: 13,65 kg in Gr. M 

Ich habe dann gleich die Maxxis runtergemacht und mit Schwalbe HD / NN tubeless aufgebaut.  Nun zeigt die Waage 610 g weniger 

Dann folgte der erste kleine Ausritt, leider fehlte noch die Zeit für einen Trail-Check. Also erstmal nur die Geo gecheckt, alles bestens


----------



## Sportbecker (8. April 2017)

Sorry, Doppelpost


----------



## bobtailoner (8. April 2017)

13,65kg inkl Pedale?


----------



## Sportbecker (8. April 2017)

Ohne...


----------



## bobtailoner (8. April 2017)

Das ist nicht wirklich leicht.
Mein alu/L kommt mit Den kleinen updates ,Serienlaufradsatz und pedalen noch auf 14,5kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lyrus (9. April 2017)

Wollte mir eigentlich das Jeffsy CF Pro 29 kaufen. Nun ist das aber erst ab dem 14.06 lieferbar. Einsatzgebiet Tour, Trail und zur Arbeit mit einigen Höhenmetern. Eher auf das Bike warten oder bei 
Jeffsy CF Pro 27
Jeffsy CF ONE 29 zuschlagen?


----------



## Sushi1976 (9. April 2017)

lyrus schrieb:


> Wollte mir eigentlich das Jeffsy CF Pro 29 kaufen. Nun ist das aber erst ab dem 14.06 lieferbar. Einsatzgebiet Tour, Trail und zur Arbeit mit einigen Höhenmetern. Eher auf das Bike warten oder bei
> Jeffsy CF Pro 27
> Jeffsy CF ONE 29 zuschlagen?



Ich kann nur das Jeffsy CF One 29 beurteilen und bin begeistert, habe ein L bei 180cm und passt perfekt. Geht super voran und Berg hoch. Berg ab liebe ich die Laufruhe der 29 Reifen. Finde das Bike auch super wendig, klare Kaufempfehlung.

Gruß Marco 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## lyrus (9. April 2017)

Mein altes Rad ist schon ein paar Jahre alt und noch 26''
Nachdem ich einige Berichte zu dem Jeffsy 27'' >< 29'' gelesen habe, bin ich fast der Meinung, dass die 27 nur kamen weil die Marktnachfrage da war. Ist deiner Ansicht nach also 29 die richtige Wahl?


----------



## Sushi1976 (9. April 2017)

lyrus schrieb:


> Mein altes Rad ist schon ein paar Jahre alt und noch 26''
> Nachdem ich einige Berichte zu dem Jeffsy 27'' >< 29'' gelesen habe, bin ich fast der Meinung, dass die 27 nur kamen weil die Marktnachfrage da war. Ist deiner Ansicht nach also 29 die richtige Wahl?



Ich bin von nem 26 Zoll Remedy 2009 auf das Jeffsy 29 gewechselt. Sind bestimmt beide Top, 27 und 29 Jeffsy. Hast die Wahl..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stoertebiker (10. April 2017)

Gestern konnte ich auch endlich die erste Tour mit meinem Jeffsy AL TWO fahren.



Bin sehr zufrieden!
Mit dem 2x11 Antrieb kommt man echt überall hoch, selbst an stellen, wo ich früher mit 3x10 Probleme hatte.
Und das, obwohl es mein erstes mal mtb fahren war dieses jahr  und mein fitnesszustand echt nicht der beste ist.
Also ... wie gesagt ... Uphill geht super!
Auch die Front kommt nicht so schnell hoch.

Bergab bin ich auch sehr zufrieden.
Ist sehr wendig und deutlich verspielter als mein letztes Bike (Radon Slide 130 29").

Nur an die Guide R muss ich mich noch gewöhnen. Diese hat mir irgendwie noch einen zu weichen Druckpunkt. Kann aber auch subjektiv sein. Am DHler fahre ich ne MT7.
Ansonsten ... die Federelemente arbeiten super. Bin ca 25% SAG gefahren ... vielleicht gehe ich demnächst noch auf ca 28 hoch, mal schauen. Bei Anstiegen habe ich ein minimales Wippen im Hinterbau festgestellt. Den verbauten Deluxe R kann man ja leider nich schließen. Hielt sich aber alles noch im akzeptablen Rahmen.
Die Größe in L passt für mich mit 180 cm und 82er SL perfekt. Dürfte aber wirklich nicht größer sein. 
Die Reverb ist bis zum Anschlag eingeschoben. Wenn ich sie rausziehen würde kämen die Füße nur noch schlecht an die Pedalen.
Zum Gewicht kann ich nicht viel sagen. Habe hier nur so ne ~20€ Personenwaage,
glaube nicht das ich damit ein zuverlässiges Gewicht für ein Bike ermitteln kann. 
Habe es auf jeden Fall auch auf Tubeless umgerüstet. Hinten ist jetzt ein Maxxis Minion SS verbaut. Vorne habe ich den Hoghroller gelassen. War schon merklich schwieriger diesen Tubeless zu montieren, hat aber auch irgendwie geklappt.

Insgesamt bin ich auf jeden Fall sehr überzeugt und froh mir dieses Bike gekauft zu haben! 
Donnerstag geht's dann das erste mal in den Urlaub mit dem Jeffsy.
Ist zwar leider nur Dänemark, aber da, wo ich hinfahre gibt's nen paar tolle strecken, welche vom lokalen Bikeverein wirklich super in Stand gehalten werden. 
Also zwar wenig höhenmeter, dafür viel welliges Terrain mit reichlich Wurzeln ... und auf jeden Fall genug Zeit für mich und das Jeffsy um uns aneinander zu gewöhnen!


----------



## poekelz (10. April 2017)

Gestern die erste Tour mit dem CF one: Was für ein Geschoss - erschreckend, wie nah ich mit einem out-of-the-box Fahrwerk an meinen persönlichen Bestzeiten dran war. Mit ein bisschen Feintuning geht da bestimmt noch einiges. An den SDG-Sattel muss sich mein SQlab-verwöhnter Hintern erst noch gewöhnen, oder er wird ausgetauscht, die Griffe sind mir persönlich ein bisschen dünne, aber das sind alles Kleinigkeiten im Vergleich zum gebotenen Fahrspaß.
Ich werde in jedem Fall kurzfristig auf Tubeless umbauen, die e13 Felgen haben schon das TL-Felgenband montiert und die TL-Ventile lagen ja dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tidi (10. April 2017)

hab in deinem album das qia-301 gesehn - da ich genau vor der überlegung stehe, wieder ein 301 bauen oder ein jeffsy27 kaufen, berichte bitte mal, wie das YT im verhleich zum LV geht ... sowohl beim klettern als auch abwärts.
danke!


----------



## decay (10. April 2017)

Wie wenn der Super-Trumpf im Quartett auf nen uralten Porsche trifft?


----------



## Tidi (10. April 2017)

... und wenn der "uralte" porsche halt doch n vorjahres-GT3 is?


----------



## decay (10. April 2017)

Naja, dann is das Jeffsy halt immer noch ein paar Tausend Euro billiger


----------



## Tidi (10. April 2017)

nuja is halt die frage, wie teuer man kauft, mein letztes 301 war ein mk11 mit BOS fahrwerk, MT5 und auch sonst nicht grad schlimm ausgestattet und das hat mich unterm strich doch ne ganze ecke weniger gekostet, als n neues AL2 ... daher ja auch die frage, ob sich der sprung zu einer aktuellen (super-trumpf)neuentwicklung lohnt.


----------



## bobtailoner (10. April 2017)

Ich hab gestern auch die erste Runde mit der Dame hinter mir.
Ergebnis großes grinsen.
Der Dämpfer ist besser als ich gedacht hätte, trotzdem werde ich da nochmal warten was der aftermarket anbietet.
Die Gabel werde ich auf 160mm pushen und nochmal mit den tokens testen.
Die Laufräder sind sehr weich, hab aber auch 90kg auf den Hüften.
Bin bis auf Kleinigkeiten in den Einstellungen schon sehr, sehr glücklich.
Und die Rahmengrösse passt perfekt, XL wäre mir eher zu groß


----------



## poekelz (11. April 2017)

Tidi schrieb:


> hab in deinem album das qia-301 gesehn - da ich genau vor der überlegung stehe, wieder ein 301 bauen oder ein jeffsy27 kaufen, berichte bitte mal, wie das YT im verhleich zum LV geht ... sowohl beim klettern als auch abwärts.
> danke!



Mein 301 war ein gutes und zu 100% ausgetunetes Bike - echte gewogene 12,6kg, aber eben 26" und von der Geo her alles andere als Modern. Sicher hätte ich das noch ein paar Jahre weiter fahren können, aber im Dezember habe ich dann zuerst mein Liteville 101 Hardtail vertickt und mir dafür ein 29er Canyon-Ausverkaufshardtail gekauft - letztlich hat das 29er Fahrerlebnis wohl den Ausschlag gegeben auch das 301 zum Verkauf anzubieten.
Ich habe dann auch einen guten und fairen Preis bekommen und von daher tat es nicht zu sehr weh. Nochmal ein 301 (hatte vorher schon ein MK6/7,5) wollte ich nicht, zumal mir das aktuelle zuviele "Sonderstandards" hat und sowieso mit nix von meinem alten Zeug kompatibel gewesen wäre. Das hätte unterm Strich einen Invest von min. 5K€ bedeutet.

Das J27 ist dann nach dem neuen HT mein zweites "Out of the Box" Bike, die Vorgänger hab ich immer selbst auf einem Wunschrahmen aufgebaut. Bisher habe ich die Entscheidung nicht bereut, das J27 CFone sollte auch auf 12,xkg zu bekommen sein und auf dem Trail bin ich sowieso restlos überzeugt, fast alle Trails die ich damit fahre bekommen eine neue persönliche Bestzeit ohne dass ich jetzt besonders darauf aus wäre eine Topzeit auf den Tail zu brennen....einfach so im Vorbeifahren. Auch fühlt es sich subjektiv leichter an, obwohl im Mom noch ohne TL 13,x (mit Pedale) auf der Waage stehen. Klettern ist mit 1x11 (ich komme von 2x10) etwas Umstellung, aber am Letzten Wochenende habe ich hier nur vor einer Rampe kapitulieren müssen, ansonsten reicht die Bandbreite im Wald locker aus. Für die Berge (also Alpen und so) habe ich mir noch ein 30er Kettenblatt besorgt und vlt. werde ich hinten noch auf eine e13 Kassette mit 9-44 gehen, aber erstmal reicht mir das so aus, denke ich.
Kurz: Das Teil geht wie SAU


----------



## Tidi (11. April 2017)

danke für den super bericht und die überzeugenden argumente!!!


----------



## Phil_wind (13. April 2017)

Für jeden den es interessiert:
Habe mit diesem Di2 Adapter von Shimano im M-Rahmen von meiner Schwester einen normalen Flaschenhalter reinbekommen. Klar ist der Thirstmaster 3000 die schönere Alternative, und es passen (zumindest im M Rahmen) auch keine größeren Flaschen dadurch rein, aber vielleicht kann trotzdem jemand was damit anfangen:


----------



## Mithras (13. April 2017)

Mal ne andere Frage in die Runde.

In den nächsten Wochen bin ich hoffentlich auch stolzer Jeffsy Besitzer, bis dahin kann man sich ja schonmal Gedanken über Tubeless, Rahmenschutz etc. machen.

Thema Rahmenschutz. Finde ich meines Erachtens nach gerade bei den CF-Frames sinnvoll, Folien gibts am Markt wie Sand am Meer auch durchaus teurere Sets die direkt auf dei Rahmengröße zu-geplottet sind.
Besonders interessant in matt, da bei dem matt/schwarz CF Rahmen glänzende Folie sicher schepps ausschaut.

Habt ihr Tips, wie sind eure Erfahrungen? Danke für Anregungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportbecker (13. April 2017)

Das CF ist ab Werk bereits u.a. am Unterrohr abgeklebt.


----------



## poekelz (13. April 2017)

Mithras schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage in die Runde.
> 
> In den nächsten Wochen bin ich hoffentlich auch stolzer Jeffsy Besitzer, bis dahin kann man sich ja schonmal Gedanken über Tubeless, ...



Bei den E*thirteen Laufrädern liegen die TL-Ventile dabei, auf den Felgen ist auch schon das TL-Felgenband montiert. Also einfach Ventile montieren, etwas TL-Milch in die Maxxis und gut ist.


----------



## Mithras (13. April 2017)

Thx, die Maxxis sind ja die nicht "TLR" Reifen aber das soll wohl auch ohne gehen..


----------



## sorny (13. April 2017)

Aha, heut is ne neue Pike vorgestellt worden? Ob wohl spätere Jeffsys damit bestückt werden oder erst das Modell 2018?


----------



## Mithras (13. April 2017)

dachte ich mir heute auch schon  .. Das neue Rad ist noch nicht mal im Versand und schon nicht mehr up todate .. aber denke das  wird trotzdem spaß machen .. aktuell bin ich mit meiner 2012er Lyrik und Umbau auf Pike Top-Cap mit 2 Token drin auch recht zufrieden ..


----------



## sorny (13. April 2017)

Ah, ich glaub mit meinen Skills kann ich weder die alte noch die neue Pike ausreizen


----------



## calibra3 (16. April 2017)

Hello Friends I am Henry from Spain.
I write in english because  I don't speak german.
I want to buy a CF PRO RACE 27, but I have some dudes in the size that I have to choose.

I measure 1.79 or 1.8m height and my inseam (crotch) is 82cm Everyone tells me I'm wearing a Cube Stereo HPC of 2010. The problem it's I do not want that Jeffsy in M was too short, because the distance to the seat to handlebar is less than the cube in M.
the Cube as a top tube lenght of 585mm + 90mm of stem=675mm and the jeffsy in M 602mm+ 40mm of stem=642mm distance.

Do you think that Jeffsy in M it is to Short for me, and it's better the L 
Both Jeffsy M and L , has less distance to handlebar than my actual Cube in size M.

All the webs  of bike fit size calculator, tell me that I have to choose a 18" with my 82cm inseam, but I prefer ask us than have more experience in the jeffsy.

[FONT=arial, sans-serif]Can any help me?[/FONT]


----------



## Sushi1976 (16. April 2017)

I would recommend the Jeffsy in frame size L.
I am 1.80 cm tall and drive the Jeffsy in L and it fits perfectly.

Gruß Marco


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sorny (16. April 2017)

You seem to mix up the top tube length and the reach of a frame. Go find a geometry chart for yor cube frame or measure it yourself and make your decision based on the reach with your 90mm stem in mind. Personally I wouldnt go for any stem length >60mm on you new bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## calibra3 (16. April 2017)

Thanks Marco, I think that I will choose this size if anybody tell me the oposite.

Sorny, I have the measures of my Cube and Jeffsy.

Cube in size M.
Top tupe lenght + stem = 585mm + 90 = 675mm
Reach + stem= 420mm + 90mm=		  510mm

Jeffsy 27 M=
Top tube lenght + stem= 602+40mm =  642mm
Reach + stem= 433+ 40mm =			  473mm

Jeffsy 27 L
Top tube lenght + stem =623 + 40=	   663mm
Reach + stem = 455+40=					 495mm

A you can see, the jeffsy in size M and L are a little short that the total size of frame + stem of the 2010 Cube. the cube has a long stem.

I have a little fear, to buy a jeffsy in M and has less space to me because I have the handlebar 3cm more near to my body.
What do you think???


----------



## sorny (16. April 2017)

I think the Jeffsy 27 L comes with a 60mm stem, would be close to your current frame. If you enjoy your long bike, go for the L


----------



## bobtailoner (16. April 2017)

My jeffsy27 L came with a 50mm Turbine stem!


----------



## Schwobenflyer (16. April 2017)

Stoertebiker schrieb:


> Gestern konnte ich auch endlich die erste Tour mit meinem Jeffsy AL TWO fahren.
> Anhang anzeigen 592729
> Bin sehr zufrieden!
> Mit dem 2x11 Antrieb kommt man echt überall hoch, selbst an stellen, wo ich früher mit 3x10 Probleme hatte.
> ...



Tolles Bike. Wo ist das Bild entstanden? Kommt mir so vor als wäre es bei mir zuhause.  Neben der Schweizerkopfhütte?


----------



## Stoertebiker (16. April 2017)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Tolles Bike. Wo ist das Bild entstanden? Kommt mir so vor als wäre es bei mir zuhause.  Neben der Schweizerkopfhütte?



Das Bild is am Trailground in Brilon entstanden.


----------



## Dani_Degi (18. April 2017)

Wenn einer seinen Deluxe RT oder RL nicht mehr will

HIER HIER HIER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bondibeach (18. April 2017)

Mal ne Frage an die Jeffsy 27,5 besitzer:

Welche Rahmengröße fahrt ihr, welche wäre von YT für euch empfohlen, würdet ihr die größe wieder kaufen oder lieber kleiner / größer fahren?

Ich bin laut YT für einen M Rahmen geeignet würde aber eher zu S tendieren da ich eigentlich kompakte Bikes mag. Hab jedoch keine Erfahrung mit dem Bike und bin daher jetzt echt verunsichert.


----------



## Sushi1976 (18. April 2017)

bondibeach schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Jeffsy 27,5 besitzer:
> 
> Welche Rahmengröße fahrt ihr, welche wäre von YT für euch empfohlen, würdet ihr die größe wieder kaufen oder lieber kleiner / größer fahren?
> 
> Ich bin laut YT für einen M Rahmen geeignet würde aber eher zu S tendieren da ich eigentlich kompakte Bikes mag. Hab jedoch keine Erfahrung mit dem Bike und bin daher jetzt echt verunsichert.



Wie groß bist Du? Ich fahre zwar das Jeffsy 29, aber ich bin 180cm und fahre . Für mich perfekt, würde niemals M fahren. 

Gruß Marco 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jekkiller (18. April 2017)

Meine Jeffsy Bestellung lässt seit 2 Wochen auf sich warten weil ich um eine Änderung gebeten hatte. Angeblich ist das Bike aber reserviert für mich. Mittlerweile denke ich über Alternativen nach und orientiere mich wieder immer mehr zu enduros hin. Hat jemand schon härtere sachen mit dem jeffsy angestellt, rockgardens drops etc.? Würdet ihr mal ein endurorennen mit dem jeffsy fahren, weil das wollt ich eig. dieses Jahr mal machen zum spass.


----------



## bondibeach (18. April 2017)

das wird das jeffsy mit sicherheit mitmachen. Welche Version und Größe hast du bestellt?


----------



## Jekkiller (18. April 2017)

Cf pro in xl mit 190cm und 91,5sl.


----------



## Stoertebiker (19. April 2017)

Wenn ich meine Pike RC mit der neuen Charger 2 Kartusche aufrüsten wollte


Jekkiller schrieb:


> Meine Jeffsy Bestellung lässt seit 2 Wochen auf sich warten weil ich um eine Änderung gebeten hatte. Angeblich ist das Bike aber reserviert für mich. Mittlerweile denke ich über Alternativen nach und orientiere mich wieder immer mehr zu enduros hin. Hat jemand schon härtere sachen mit dem jeffsy angestellt, rockgardens drops etc.? Würdet ihr mal ein endurorennen mit dem jeffsy fahren, weil das wollt ich eig. dieses Jahr mal machen zum spass.


Um was für eine Veränderung hattest du gebeten wenn ich fragen darf und war das kein Problem von der Seite von YT aus?


----------



## sorny (19. April 2017)

Also die Charger2 Kartusche kannst an der Pike, die beim Jeffsy verbaut ist, nicht nachrüsten. Grund dafür ist dass RS nur mehr auf den Boost-Standard setzt


----------



## Donnerbolzen (19. April 2017)

Charger 2 sollte auch bei der “normalen“ Pike passen.
Siehe bei Bikecomponents


----------



## Stefanambass (19. April 2017)

Jekkiller schrieb:


> Meine Jeffsy Bestellung lässt seit 2 Wochen auf sich warten weil ich um eine Änderung gebeten hatte. Angeblich ist das Bike aber reserviert für mich. Mittlerweile denke ich über Alternativen nach und orientiere mich wieder immer mehr zu enduros hin. Hat jemand schon härtere sachen mit dem jeffsy angestellt, rockgardens drops etc.? Würdet ihr mal ein endurorennen mit dem jeffsy fahren, weil das wollt ich eig. dieses Jahr mal machen zum spass.



Bryan Regnier hat das in der ersten EWS Runde zumindest mit dem 29er gemacht. Zum Spaß wird das also sicherlich auch mit dem 27er machbar sein.
https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/03/28/ews-rotorua-2017-18-pro-bikes/#fa-photo-2127595


----------



## sorny (19. April 2017)

Spannend, meine in den Kommentaren zum News-Artikel der neuen Pike gelesen zu haben dass ein Upgrade nur für Boost-Modelle möglich ist. Nadann Kommando zurück, Upgrade gibts doch 

Edit: Ah, meine Info bezog sich nur aufs Crown-Adjust-System. Um eine nicht-Boost-Pike upzugraden muss man auf die Lenker-Remote zurückgreifen weils Crown-Adjust-System einfach keinen Platz im alten Casting hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gyver (20. April 2017)

Hat irgendjemand von euch auch ein total nerviges Quietschen und Ruckeln mit der Sram Bremse (Guide Ultimate). Ich versuchs mal mit ner anderen Scheibe. Die Scheibe vorne is weder krum noch haben die Beläge irgendwas. Nervt.
Sonst rennt das Jeffsy echt gut.


----------



## bondibeach (20. April 2017)

welche Größe ist das?


----------



## Gyver (20. April 2017)

Xl mit ner 170er Reverb.


----------



## Mithras (20. April 2017)

Alter.. Bärlauch !


----------



## Dani_Degi (21. April 2017)

https://fthumb0.mtb-news.de/cache/1...vLV8yMDE3MDMyOV8xOTUxMTktb3JpZ2luYWwuanBn.jpg


----------



## Sandhalde (21. April 2017)

Nabend,
ich wechsele jetzt vom liteville 301 mk11 auf das jeffsy cf pro 27. 
Tracking Nummer habe ich auch schon, von daher gehe ich mal davon aus das die Kiste bald eintrifft. 
Habt ihr Tipps zur Druck und Zugstufeneinstellung, wenn ich die Gabel und Dämpfer (Fox) auf ca. 30% Sag einstelle. 
Gruß
Guido


----------



## funnymatze (22. April 2017)

Mein Jeffsy CP Pro 27 in Schwarz kam gestern - es schaut einfach nur geil aus 

In der Fox Anleitung sind Werte für Druck und Zugstufe in Abhänigigkeit vom Dämpferdruck angegeben, die man als ersten Schritt nutzen soll.

http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=694
http://www.ridefox.com/content.php?m=bike&c=sagsetup


Aber auch ich hätte noch eine Frage:
Was für einen Travel hat der Dämpfer? Die Info benötige ich ja um auf die entsprechenden Sag einzustellen.

Möglichkeit 1 wäre wohl die Luft aus dem Dämpfer komplett rauslassen. Aber die Info muss doch auch irgendwo sonst zu finden sein?

Über die Fox Product ID bekomme ich folgende Info:
_2017 Performance Elite Series FLOAT _
_2017, FLOAT DPS, P-Se, A, 3pos-Adj Evol LV, YT, Jeffsy Pro 27.5", 230, 60, 0.4 Spacer, CM, RM, Climb L, Standard Logo_

Könnt ihr mir hier weiterhelfen?


----------



## Mithras (22. April 2017)

Lt YT HP sind es 60mm Hub am Dämpfer bei ner EBL von 230mm erzeugter FW 150mm
Da es ein neuer Metric-Dämpfer ist bist lt. Tabelle genau zwischen 57 und 63mm Travel also lt. Tabelle 15-16mm SAG einstellen.
Je nachdem obs straffer oder soft sein soll.


----------



## funnymatze (22. April 2017)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Das würde Sinn machen. Hatte mich nur gewundert, da in der Fox Anleitung in der Sag Tabelle die 60 mm gar nicht vorkommen (es gibt nur 57mm und 63mm).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (22. April 2017)

Kein Thema,

die Tabelle haben die scheinbar noch nicht um die Metrischen "Standards" erweitert


----------



## C.Hill (22. April 2017)

Gab schonmal die Frage zu den Unterschieden bei den Laufrädern, leider bisher ohne Antwort. Wie unterscheiden sie sich bezüglich Breite, Gewicht, Technik etc.?

TRS
TRSR
TRS+


----------



## bondibeach (22. April 2017)

kurze frage, wie lange hat bei euch die lieferung des bikes ab bestellung gedauert bei sofort lieferbar?


----------



## Jekkiller (22. April 2017)

bondibeach schrieb:


> kurze frage, wie lange hat bei euch die lieferung des bikes ab bestellung gedauert bei sofort lieferbar?


Bei bestätigtem zahlungseingang verschickt yt eigentlich immer gleich. Ich hatte letzten mittwoch bezahlt und freitag kam die bestätigung und gleich eine trackingnummer. Denke innerhalb von 5 werktagen bringt dhl das ganze sogar bis nach at. So wars beim ersten jeffsy auch das wir letztes jahr für meine freundin bestellt haben.


----------



## Samaki (23. April 2017)

Hat einer Erfahrungswerte ob bei seinem Jeffsy Tubeless ventile dabei waren? Die Supportseite von YT spricht leider nur von 2016er Modellen. Wenn ich es richtig sehe, ist der Maxxis II Evo allerdings nicht tubeless ready, was ich echt ärgerlich finde, dass genau dieser Reifen verbaut wird


----------



## Sportbecker (23. April 2017)

Tubelessventile sind dabei.
Die Maxxis bekommst Du schon dicht, das funktioniert ja sogar bei Schwalbes Liteskin-Reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportbecker (23. April 2017)

C.Hill schrieb:


> Gab schonmal die Frage zu den Unterschieden bei den Laufrädern, leider bisher ohne Antwort. Wie unterscheiden sie sich bezüglich Breite, Gewicht, Technik etc.?
> 
> TRS
> TRSR
> TRS+




TRS und TRS+ haben Alufelgen, TRSR hat eine Carbonfelge. Alle sind 60-fach-sperrklinkenverzahnt und industriegelagert. Die  TRS haben 30mm Maulweite (selber gemessen), die anderen sollen schmaler sein.


----------



## Samaki (23. April 2017)

Sportbecker schrieb:


> Tubelessventile sind dabei.
> Die Maxxis bekommst Du schon dicht, das funktioniert ja sogar bei Schwalbes Liteskin-Reifen



Habe da keinen Erfahrungswert aber auf der Maxxis seite steht zumindest, dass sie dafür nicht empfohlen werden. 
Habe immer mal wieder gelesen, dass die Ventile mal dabei sind und mal nicht. Felgenband benötige ich dann vermutlich auch noch, oder?


----------



## Mithras (23. April 2017)

Hatte wegen genau dem Thema mal bei YT angerufen, der freundliche Mitarbeiter meinte "Bei OEM Waren könne sie dabei liegen, ggf. auch nicht", Tubeless Felgenband ist aber bereits verklebt.

Auf die Frage ob die Reifen tubeless sind meinte er, ..."offiziell" ....sind sie es nicht,  .. 
Ich werd es einfach mal versuchen, LRS vorbereiten, gucken dass die Reifen sauber im Felgenhorn liegen, dann ab an die Tanke, Milch rein Kompressor und schaun wir mal ..


----------



## Samaki (23. April 2017)

Also waren bei Dir Ventile dabei?


----------



## Mithras (23. April 2017)

Hab noch kein Bike, hoffe auf Versand in der kommenden Woche ..


----------



## Sportbecker (23. April 2017)

Wie ich schon sagte, Ventile sind dabei, Band ist auch schon geklebt. Meine Aussage beruht auf persönlichen Erfahrungen ;-)

Und schau Dir mal die fette Karkasse der der Maxxis an. Wer die Reifen nicht dicht bekommt, macht irgendwas falsch. Auch sitzen die Reifen super straff im Felgenbett, hab ich bei der Demontage gemerkt. Ich bin bisher nur an einem Reifen gescheitert (Conti mit Racesport-Karkasse) alle anderen waren kein Problem, ob Tubeless Ready oder nicht.

Also nicht so viel drüber grübeln sondern machen


----------



## funnymatze (23. April 2017)

Habt ihr beim Jeffsy CF noch einen zusätzlichen Rahmenschutz angebracht?

Nachdem es mein erstes Carbon MTB ist bin ich hier noch etwas unerfahren. Wie ich sehe kann man ja hier einiges an Geld und Aufwand reinstecken: 

http://www.easy-frame.com/product/yt-young-talent-jeffsy-cf-pro-one-two-27-ab-2017/

http://www.invisiframe.co.uk/YT-INDUSTRIES/JEFFSY-275-CF-2017

Wenn ich meinen CF Pro Rahmen so anschaue dann würde mir als mögliche Scheuerstelle höchstens der Bereich um den Steuersatz einfallen. Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Sportbecker (23. April 2017)

Hinterbau und Unterrohr sowie die Stellen am Steuerkopf sind doch schon ab Werk abgeklebt. Lediglich Oberrohr und Sitzrohr könnte man noch zusätzlich machen, ich verzichte aber drauf.


----------



## Samaki (23. April 2017)

Sportbecker schrieb:


> Wie ich schon sagte, Ventile sind dabei, Band ist auch schon geklebt. Meine Aussage beruht auf persönlichen Erfahrungen ;-)
> 
> Und schau Dir mal die fette Karkasse der der Maxxis an. Wer die Reifen nicht dicht bekommt, macht irgendwas falsch. Auch sitzen die Reifen super straff im Felgenbett, hab ich bei der Demontage gemerkt. Ich bin bisher nur an einem Reifen gescheitert (Conti mit Racesport-Karkasse) alle anderen waren kein Problem, ob Tubeless Ready oder nicht.
> 
> Also nicht so viel drüber grübeln sondern machen



Tipp topp, werde es probieren. Habe schon oft gehört, dass keine Ventile dabei waren. Habe ja noch ein paar Wochen Zeit. 


Was anderes: was soll denn eine "extended Version" des Jeffsys sein (siehe Link mit Klebefolie)?


----------



## funnymatze (23. April 2017)

Es geht hier denke ich nicht um das Jeffsy sondern um die Folie. Bei der Extented Version kannst du wohl das ganze Bike abkleben. Bei der normalen Version nur die angegebenen Stellen. Aber die Beschreibung auf der Website stimmt wohl nicht ganz..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Samaki (23. April 2017)

Ist denn das Unterrohr bereits vernünftig geschützt? Es soll ja Kollegen hier im Forum geben, die sich einen Reifen mit Kabelbindern am Unterrohr befestigen


----------



## Sportbecker (23. April 2017)

Das kann man ja zusätzlich auch noch machen, wenn man nicht auf die geile Jeffsyoptik steht

Ein Viertel ist mit einem stabilen Plasikschutz abgedeckt. Der Rest bis fast zum Steuerkopf mit dicker transparenter Folie. Das ist schon gut gemacht ab Werk.


----------



## Samaki (23. April 2017)

Ach echt? Den Plastikschutz sieht man auf den Bildern gar nicht, aber dann ist ja alles tutti


----------



## nonamenic (24. April 2017)

eine Frage an die Jeffsy AL 27,5-Fahrer: passt da bei Rahmengröße M eine Trinkflasche mit Halter in den Rahmen? Auf dem Weg ins Büro brauche ich kein Camelbag, da würde eine Flasche reichen. 
Danke für die Antworten.
Grüße Chris


----------



## Jekkiller (24. April 2017)

nonamenic schrieb:


> eine Frage an die Jeffsy AL 27,5-Fahrer: passt da bei Rahmengröße M eine Trinkflasche mit Halter in den Rahmen? Auf dem Weg ins Büro brauche ich kein Camelbag, da würde eine Flasche reichen.



Gibt es extra von yt ein System für das Jeffsy, den Thirstmaster 3000, zu kaufen über die website.  Ansonsten hat hier im thread schon jemand beschrieben, wie man mit adaptoren auch eine größere Trinkflasche in den Rahmen kriegt. Einfach mal ne Weile hochscrollen^^


----------



## CoCo93 (24. April 2017)

Der Thirstmaster ist wohl ausverkauft, bzw. über deren Seite nicht mehr zu finden.


----------



## Sandhalde (24. April 2017)

Heute ist mein Jeffsy gekommen, 
Super verpackt und schnell montiert. 
Habe noch meinen Sattel und Griffe gewechselt, Gabel und Dämpfer eingestellt und ab auf den Trail. 
Also ich bin begeistert.


----------



## Tidi (25. April 2017)

wieviel mm versatz bietet der flip chip eigentlich ... also um wieviel mm wandert der dämpfer im hinterbau nach vorn bzw. nach hinten?

und dann noch ne frage zu den metrischen dämpfern - bietet sich eigentlich rein technisch ein vorteil in der federung bzw. dämpfung gegenüber den bisherigen dämpfern? oder handelt es sich rein um eine maß-technische geschichte bzgl. der besseren kompatibilität bzw. flexibilität in der einbaulänge bzw. dem hub?

danke schonmal!


----------



## Stoertebiker (25. April 2017)

Ich habe an meinem AL TWO nur den Deluxe R Dämpfer verbaut.
wenn jemand hier einen höherwertigen Dämpfer aus seinem Jeffsy über hat (zb wegen Umstieg auf noch einen anderen Dämpfer) Bitte bei mit melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (25. April 2017)

Tidi schrieb:


> wieviel mm versatz bietet der flip chip eigentlich ... also um wieviel mm wandert der dämpfer im hinterbau nach vorn bzw. nach hinten?



Schau mal auf Seite 9 den ersten Post an: 66" zu 66,7° Lenkwinkel, der Dämpfer "wandert" gar nicht, das Tretlager kommt ein paar mm höher. Der Flipchip selber hat vielleicht 20mm


----------



## zx10rr (25. April 2017)

Gyver schrieb:


> Hat irgendjemand von euch auch ein total nerviges Quietschen und Ruckeln mit der Sram Bremse (Guide Ultimate). Ich versuchs mal mit ner anderen Scheibe. Die Scheibe vorne is weder krum noch haben die Beläge irgendwas. Nervt.
> Sonst rennt das Jeffsy echt gut.
> Anhang anzeigen 596009



Hatte ich auch an meiner Ultimate am Capra.
Laut diverser Foren scheint ein bekanntes Phänomen zu sein. Kommt durch unregelmäßige Ablagerungen auf der Scheibe durch "falsches" einbremsen.
Wichtig ist hier wohl ein penibles einbremsen.
Also Scheibe/Beläge mit feinem Schleifpapier ankitzeln, mit Bremsenreiniger entfetten und dann an einem Berg 15mal mittelfest, 15mal fest einbremsen dabei aber nie zum Stillstand kommen.

Meine Hope's sind da nicht so empfindlich...


----------



## Tidi (25. April 2017)

poekelz schrieb:


> Schau mal auf Seite 9 den ersten Post an: 66" zu 66,7° Lenkwinkel, der Dämpfer "wandert" gar nicht, das Tretlager kommt ein paar mm höher. Der Flipchip selber hat vielleicht 20mm


na gemeint war die position der hinteren dämpferaufnahme in der aufnahme im rahmen. wenn man den flip chip von low auf high dreht, "wandert" der dämpfer in der aufnahme / in der druckstrebe des hinterbaus ein paar mm nach von. diese differenz meinte ich, die wurd mich mal interessieren. 
lenk-, sitzwinkel und innenlagerhöhe sind ja auch auf der yt seite zu finden, die andere angabe leider nicht.


----------



## Sportbecker (25. April 2017)

ca. 6mm @Tidi


----------



## funnymatze (25. April 2017)

Eine Frage:
Ich habe bei meinem Jeffsy 27 CF Pro mit FOX FLOAT DPS PERFORMANCE ELITE Dämpfer folgende Auffälligkeit:

Die ersten 15 km war die FIRM (Open - Trail - Firm) Stellung des Dämpfers extrem hart. Der Dämpfer ist ca 10 mm eingefedert und dannach hat man ein richtiges Klacken gegen einen Anschlag / Lockout gehört.
Dann nach ca. 15 km Fahrt hat sich die FIRM Stellung in eine etwas härtere TRAIL Stellung verwandelt. Die "Lockout" Funktion habe ich jetzt nicht mehr.

Mir kommt das natürlich sehr komisch vor. Der Dämpfer hat ja wohl zwei Ölkreisläufe und einen extra für die FIRM Stellung. Wäre natürlich ärgerlich wenn ich das Teil gleich wieder einschicken darf.

Wie ist bei euch das Verhalten in der FIRM Stellung? 
Kennt jemand hier etwaige Probleme?


----------



## bondibeach (25. April 2017)

Servus, ich habe heute meine Tracking Nummer bekommen, geht der Versand eher schnelloder dauert das länger weils son großes Paket ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportbecker (25. April 2017)

Bei mir waren es 2 Werktage und das Paket kam mit der Tagespost (im VW Caddy)


----------



## Tidi (25. April 2017)

Sportbecker schrieb:


> ca. 6mm @Tidi


zänk juh!


----------



## sand0kan (26. April 2017)

Meiner ist auch da [emoji3] habe die kettefuhrung ersetzt durch 77designz, Hope floating rotors, tune kom vor, bashring 77designz. 

Jeffsy fahrt sich tol. Auch noch ein Bild mit grosser Bruder wenn size Matters. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## an_d (26. April 2017)

Hy allerseits, hab da mal ne frage, bzw. brauch nen wink in die richtige richtung 

bin lange ein scott genius 740 mit 150mm gefahren und wollte nun schon seit längerem etwas abfahrtslastigeres, eigentlich mit mehr dampfung. war eigentlich schon fix auf das specialized enduro eingeschossen, das jeffsy mit seiner geo und anbauteilen und vor allem seinem gewicht wär aber allerdings ne sehr interessante alternative. kann mir da jemand über seine erfahrungen berichten wie sich das jeffsy auf steinigen trails verhält, ist es da noch gut fahrbar? bin ein wochenend tourenfahrer und unter der woche sind eher kurze trips mit downhillcharakter (kohlern in Bozen oder Latsch im Vinschgau) angesagt. was würdet ihr empfehlen?
grüße


----------



## bondibeach (26. April 2017)

sand0kan schrieb:


> Meiner ist auch da [emoji3] habe die kettefuhrung ersetzt durch 77designz, Hope floating rotors, tune kom vor, bashring 77designz.
> sehr
> Jeffsy fahrt sich tol. Auch noch ein Bild mit grosser Bruder wenn size Matters.
> 
> ...



sehr schön, welche Rahmengröße ist das?


----------



## SickboyLC4 (26. April 2017)

sand0kan schrieb:


> Meiner ist auch da [emoji3] habe die kettefuhrung ersetzt durch 77designz, Hope floating rotors, tune kom vor, bashring 77designz.
> 
> Jeffsy fahrt sich tol. Auch noch ein Bild mit grosser Bruder wenn size Matters.
> 
> ...


Sag mal, hängt da noch ein Jeffsy an der Wand? 

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sand0kan (26. April 2017)

Grosse ist M und ja 29 jeffsy an der Wand.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## SickboyLC4 (26. April 2017)

sand0kan schrieb:


> Grosse ist M und ja 29 jeffsy an der Wand.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


Musstest du in kurzer Zeit viel Geld verstecken? 

Dann kannst du ja mal einen kurzen Vergleich zwischen den beiden machen. 
Vll sogar noch zum Capra (das hängt bestimmt als CF PRO an der anderen Wand...)

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tidi (26. April 2017)

SickboyLC4 schrieb:


> Dann kannst du ja mal einen kurzen Vergleich zwischen den beiden machen.


das würd mich auch sehr interessieren. ein von beiden jeffsys solls werden und möglichst alles können, inkl. mal n tag im park. kann da das 29 mit dem 27 mithalten? bzw. ist das 29 im "tour-modus" um welten besser?
danke schonmal!


----------



## sand0kan (26. April 2017)

29er ist von meine freundin. War damit in Bikepark Winterberg. Hat richtig spass gemacht. Den 27.5 hat meiner meinung nach mehr reserve. Muss aber mal ein back to back machen. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (26. April 2017)

Nun gönn ihm halt seine klasse Bikes ..

Aber ein kurzes "was ist anders" zwischen dem 29er und dem 27er würde mich auch interessieren, wenn du das 27iger noch ein bissel "erfahren hast" .. die Idee mit dem 77desingz find ich klasse .. schön dezent und edel!


----------



## Samaki (27. April 2017)

Blöde Frage: benötigt man bei einer eagle eine Kettenführung? Was genau schützt das 77designz Teil (wie auch immer das heißt)?


----------



## decay (27. April 2017)

Eine KF brauchst Du, wenn Du es trotz Narrow-Wide Kettenblatt schaffst die Kette abzuwerfen, dafür muss man schon sehr heftig fahren um es überhaupt zu schaffen, normalerweise passiert es nicht.
Der Bashguard schützt das KB beim Aufprall auf Steinkanten etc. von unten.


----------



## Samaki (27. April 2017)

Ah ok verstehe Danke. Habe es in 6 Jahren nur einmal geschafft die Kette bei drei kettenblättern abzuwerfen. Da sollte es bei einem Kettenblatt erst recht nicht passiwren


----------



## Tidi (27. April 2017)

nuja bei 3 KB hast du ja den umwerfer, der die kette führt, wat bei einem KB eben die kettenführung übernimmt ... kann also schon eher passieren.


----------



## sedimagic (27. April 2017)

Hallo an alle. Ich suche schon Seit Tage nach meinem ersten Fully. Habe mich auch hier im Forum beraten lassen und diverse Testberichte gelesen und bin nun zum Entschluss gekommen, dass es ein Jeffsy 27,5 werden soll 

Habe zwei Entscheidungsprobleme:
1. Soll es ein M oder ein L Rahmen werden? Ich bin 178cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 82-83cm. Denke es geht bei meiner Größe eher in Richtung M.
2. Hatte mir ein Budget von €3.000 festgesetzt, wobei auch mehr Geld zur Verfügung wäre (meiner Frau müsste ich aber eine gute Erklärung abgeben wenn ich mehr als 3k fürs MTB ausgebe). Welches Jeffsy würdet ihr nehmen?: Al One 27 für €2.599, CF One 27 für €3.399 oder das CF Pro 27 für €3.999.
Was unterscheidet die einzelnen Bikes bis auf den Carbonrahmen?

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## Jekkiller (28. April 2017)

Das al one ist schon ein unglaublich gut ausgestattetes bike mit Komponenten die du in der preisklasse bei anderen Herstellern einfach nicht findest. Gut 800 euro mehr kaufen dir einen carbonrahmen und ein bisschen mehr bling bling am rad ( pike rc3 gabel statt rc und carbonlenker) . Also alles in allem ein bisschen steiferes leichteres rad. Das cf pro für nochmal 600 euro mehr bringt dir die neue sram 1x12 eagle schaltgruppe. Dh mehr bandbreite an gängen und eine extrem gute schaltperformance bei nochmal weniger gewicht. Die eagle alleine kostet im aftermarket 950 euro glaub ich. Auch hier wieder ein bisschen mehr bling a la bremshebel aus carbon (guide rsc statt rs) etc. Also zusammenfassend jeffsy al one ist schon extrem gut, cf one bringt dir carbonrahmen und cf pro dann noch die neuste schaltgruppen technologie. Ich hab das cf pro bestellt weil wenn ich schonmal ein bike kaufe, nehm ich bei yt eher eines der teuersten weil die preisleistung so unglaublich gut ist.


----------



## sedimagic (28. April 2017)

Jekkiller schrieb:


> Das al one ist schon ein unglaublich gut ausgestattetes bike mit Komponenten die du in der preisklasse bei anderen Herstellern einfach nicht findest. Gut 800 euro mehr kaufen dir einen carbonrahmen und ein bisschen mehr bling bling am rad ( pike rc3 gabel statt rc und carbonlenker)


Die Lenker beim Al one und CF One sind dieselben: RACE FACE TURBINE 35. Zumindest steht es so auf der Homepage von YT. In der Ausstattung unterscheiden Sie sich darin (AL/CF):
-Gabel: Pike RC/Pike RCT3
-Dämpfer: Deluxe RT/Deluxe RT3
-Laufsadsatz: DT Swiss M1900 Spline/E*thirteen TRS
-Sattelstütze: E*thirteen Dropper Post/Race Face Turbine

Muss mir das noch gut überlegen, wobei wenn ich ganz genau überlege ist bei YT der Aufpreis zu einem Carbon-Rahmen ein Schnäppchen im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern. Man bekommt hier bei einem Mehrpreis von €800 nicht nur einen Carbon-Rahmen anstatt einem Alu sondern auch höherwertigere Teile verbaut.

Mal sehen welches es wird, wenn man überlegt.... Price doesnt Matter ;-)

*Welche Rahmenhöhe wäre bei mir zu empfehlen? M oder L?*


----------



## poekelz (28. April 2017)

Moin,
ich bin 176cm / SL82 und habe das CF one in Gr. M - passt perfekt. Der Rahmen hat aber auch noch (Körpergrößen-)Luft nach oben, da ich z.B. die Sattelstütze nur 1cm aus dem Rahmen gezogen habe (Abstand von Sattelklemme bis zur Verdickung der Variostütze).

Ich stand im Frühjahr vor einer ähnlichen Entscheidung: Mein erstes Plastikbike (vorher immer nur Alu) kaufen oder lieber das günstigere Alu, mein Budget war auch 3000€. Letztlich habe ich mich für das CF one entschieden, weil das Rad erstens eine ganze Ecke leichter ist und zweitens für micht einfach die besser ausgestattete (z.B. Pike mit LS-Druckstufe, E13 Laufräder, RF Variostütze) Basis bietet.

Daher meine Empfehlung: Wenn du dich von den 500€ mehr trennen kannst, nimm das CF one.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funnymatze (28. April 2017)

Ich bin 177, SL 83
Und Habs das jeffsy cf pro 27 in M. Es passt wie angegossen. 
Ich war auch vor Ort in Forchheim und er hätte mir quasi kein anderes verkauft ;


----------



## sedimagic (28. April 2017)

@poekelz  und @funnymatze: Danke für eure Erfahrungen mit der Rahmenhöhe. Ich werde ein M nehmen.

Kann es sein, dass bei Jeffsys in 2017 eher 27,5 anstatt 29 gefahren wird. Hat das einen guten Grund?


----------



## poekelz (28. April 2017)

Das J27 gibt es ja erst seit diesem Jahr.
Für mich war das auch der Ausschlag, da ich ein 29er Hardtail habe und nicht noch ein "Hochrad" wollte. Außerdem hat das J27 nach meinem Empfinden die modernste Geo.


----------



## sedimagic (28. April 2017)

Gibts hier irgendwo eine Bildergallerie zu den Jeffsys, damit ich mich für die Farbe entscheiden kann. Bilder von Usern sagen mehr aus als die von der Homepage ;-)

Edit: Das Al One gibt es eh nur in Schwart Rot und das CF One gibt es in Schwarz oder Schwarz/Weiß.

Das schwarze schaut auf der Homepage sehr scharf aus


----------



## poekelz (28. April 2017)

Klick mal durch diesen Thread, da sind einge ganze Menge ALs und CFs.


----------



## sedimagic (28. April 2017)

Haha, das hätte ich doch lieber sein lassen: Und zwar habe ich bei YT angerufen um Fragen zum Fahrrad zu stellen. Der Berater fragte mich nach meinen Maßen und ich sagte 177cm groß und Schritthöhe ca. 83-84cm (vorhin neu gemessen). Er empfiehlt mir bei meinen Maßen L?!? Seine Begründung: bei M müsste ich den Sattel ziemlich hoch herausstellen um gescheit in die Pedalen treten zu können. Er meinte lieber L und dann einen um 1mm kürzeren Vorbau nehmen.

Gibt es hier jemanden mit ähnlichen Körpermaßen wich ich? Mir kommt as L für mich schon etwas groß vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (28. April 2017)

sedimagic schrieb:


> Gibts hier irgendwo eine Bildergallerie zu den Jeffsys, damit ich mich für die Farbe entscheiden kann. Bilder von Usern sagen mehr aus als die von der Homepage ;-)
> 
> Edit: Das Al One gibt es eh nur in Schwart Rot und das CF One gibt es in Schwarz oder Schwarz/Weiß.
> 
> Das schwarze schaut auf der Homepage sehr scharf aus




Mein schwarzes CF2 kam heute an  .. Ich werd die Tage sicher mal mit Bike und Kamera eine kleine Fotosession machen


----------



## poekelz (28. April 2017)

s





sedimagic schrieb:


> Gibt es hier jemanden mit ähnlichen Körpermaßen wich ich? Mir kommt as L für mich schon etwas groß vor.



Mein Kumpel ist 1,86 und fährt das AL1 in L - das ist gefühlt schon viel lääääääääääääänger und den Sattel bekäme ich mit SL82 nicht ausgefahren - einfaches Rechenexempel: Wie ich weiter oben geschrieben habe ich SL82 - Variostütze 1cm ausgezogen aus dem M-Rahmen. Wenn du 83-84 hast, dann würde bei dir der Sattel max 3cm ausgezogen werden, es sei denn du fährst mit Plateauschuhen


----------



## Donnerbolzen (28. April 2017)

@sedimagic ,
ich fahre bei einer Körpergröße von 176cm mit einer Schrittlänge von 83cm das 29er AL Comp 1 in “M“.
Die Reverb (150mm) ist ca. 5 cm aus dem Rahmen gezogen.
Mir passt “er“  so perfekt.
Der Reach am 27er in Rahmengröße M ist 15mm länger.


----------



## sedimagic (28. April 2017)

@poekelz @Donnerbolzen : Danke für eure Meinung. Wie so ein Anruf beim Hersteller verwirren kann. Vor allem als er hörte, dass ich auch viel Uphill fahre (irgendwie muss ich ja auf die Trails kommen) und Touren, war er voll für L.

Danke euch hier, ich werde M nehmen


----------



## Samaki (28. April 2017)

Ich habe bei 190cm und 84 SL XL genommen und würde an deiner Stelle L nehmen. M wird dir auf Dauer bestimmt zu gedrungen sein


----------



## Tidi (28. April 2017)

alle klarheiten wieder beseitigt! 
am besten du inserierst mal n probefahrtgesuch im probefahrtenbeitrag, ist wohl das sicherste, da du ja genau zwischen beiden größen stehst. oder entscheidest dich anhand deiner vorlieben für eher kompakte oder eher gestreckte bikes ....


----------



## bondibeach (28. April 2017)

Zuhause angekommen und direkt aufgebaut. Schon fast bissl zu einfach der Aufbau. Schläuche sind direkt raus geflogen und Milch rein gekommen.


----------



## Samaki (28. April 2017)

Das ist das Gewicht ohne Pedale, korrekt?


----------



## bondibeach (28. April 2017)

ja ohne pedale


----------



## calibra3 (29. April 2017)

[QUOTE = "bondibeach, post: 14514701, member: 251006"] yes no pedals [/ QUOTE]
Size?
S, M, L ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bondibeach (29. April 2017)

S


----------



## Sportbecker (29. April 2017)

sedimagic schrieb:


> Haha, das hätte ich doch lieber sein lassen: Und zwar habe ich bei YT angerufen um Fragen zum Fahrrad zu stellen. Der Berater fragte mich nach meinen Maßen und ich sagte 177cm groß und Schritthöhe ca. 83-84cm (vorhin neu gemessen). Er empfiehlt mir bei meinen Maßen L?!? Seine Begründung: bei M müsste ich den Sattel ziemlich hoch herausstellen um gescheit in die Pedalen treten zu können. Er meinte lieber L und dann einen um 1mm kürzeren Vorbau nehmen.
> 
> Gibt es hier jemanden mit ähnlichen Körpermaßen wich ich? Mir kommt as L für mich schon etwas groß vor.



Bin auch 177 cm, jedoch SL 81 cm. Das J27 in M passt sehr gut (Stütze habe ich 15mm ausgezogen). Die Rahmenlänge ist auch sehr angenehm.


----------



## Kiter94 (30. April 2017)

Hat jemand hier schon einmal Infos zum gemessenen Gewicht des Jeffsy 27 AL One bzw. CF One in Größe L gefunden? Oder auch einfach zum reinen Rahmengewicht?


----------



## funnymatze (3. Mai 2017)

Hat jemand das Cockpit vom Jeffsy hinsichtlich der Schalt- / Bremsleitungen schon optimiert / aufgeräumt? 
Mir gefällt das nicht wirklich wie das ab Werk ausschaut..


----------



## Samaki (3. Mai 2017)

Was stört dich genau? Ok die Vorderradbremse ist ein wenig schief, aber sonst


----------



## poekelz (4. Mai 2017)

Ja, als erstes mal die Remote für die RF-Stütze via eines kleinen Umbaus auf Matchmaker kompatibel gemacht:






Was die Länge der Leitungen betrifft, gibt es da sicher auch noch Optimierungspotential, aber das ist maximal (mit viel Arbeit verbundene) Ästhetik und hat erstmal keine Prio für mich.


----------



## sedimagic (4. Mai 2017)

Tidi schrieb:


> alle klarheiten wieder beseitigt!
> am besten du inserierst mal n probefahrtgesuch im probefahrtenbeitrag, ist wohl das sicherste, da du ja genau zwischen beiden größen stehst. oder entscheidest dich anhand deiner vorlieben für eher kompakte oder eher gestreckte bikes ....


ja genau, jetzt ist aller klar  Die einen sagen L und die anderen M bei meinen Köprermaßen. Probefahrt gestaltet sich hier in Österreich nicht so einfach, habe schon im Probefahrt Forum geschrieben. Mit einer Probefahrt könnte ich Unsicherheit bei der Rahmengröße beseitigen.

Wenn man bei der Rahmengröße zwischen M und L steht und man viele Touren fahren will, entscheidet man sich dann für die kleinere oder größere Variante?


----------



## cruzone (4. Mai 2017)

Moin, ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, für längere Touren ein kleines Geschwisterchen für mein Capra anzuschaffen. Stehe derzeit aber noch vor einigen offenen Fragen  Lohnt sich der Aufpreis vom CF One zum CF Pro und warum? Ist die Fox Gabel wirklich soviel besser als die Pike? Und ganz wichtig, wie gut ist das 27,5er bei längeren Uphills (vllt im direkten Vergleich mit einem 29" Jeffsy, falls jmd beides gefahren ist)?

Hat wer Fotos vom CF Pro in schwarz?


----------



## Sushi1976 (4. Mai 2017)

Jeffsy 29 L cf One 

Gruß Marco 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Samaki (4. Mai 2017)

@Sushi1976 wie gross bist Du denn Bzw SL? fährst Du den Sattel immer so tief oder war er für ne abwärts Tour so eingestellt?


----------



## Sushi1976 (4. Mai 2017)

Nein nur aus der Garage raus, bin da gerade auf Tour gegangen. Bin 180cm und SL 82 cm passt perfekt das L

Gruß Marco 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mithras (4. Mai 2017)

cruzone schrieb:


> Moin, ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, für längere Touren ein kleines Geschwisterchen für mein Capra anzuschaffen. Stehe derzeit aber noch vor einigen offenen Fragen  Lohnt sich der Aufpreis vom CF One zum CF Pro und warum? Ist die Fox Gabel wirklich soviel besser als die Pike? Und ganz wichtig, wie gut ist das 27,5er bei längeren Uphills (vllt im direkten Vergleich mit einem 29" Jeffsy, falls jmd beides gefahren ist)?
> 
> Hat wer Fotos vom CF Pro in schwarz?




Zwar kein CF Pro in Schwarz aber ein CF2 27 in schwarz, Rahmengröße "L"

Ein aktuelles Fox Fahrwerk bin ich nur mal kurz in einem Pivot Mach6 gefahren, und nicht in einem Jeffsy.

Hab  erst zwei Hausrunden mit meinem Jeffsy gedreht, dass Rockshox Fahrwerk kommt mir dabei schön straff vor und liegt recht satt bei hohem Tempo.
Das Rad ist sowas von steif .. oO..
Die Optik ist schon sehr "stealth"  ..

Geändert hab ich bisher, die Griffe, den HR (ist entgegen dem Foto ein Minion SS geworden) und die Reifen auf tubeless umgerüstet, was problemlos geklappt hat selbst mit dem HighRoller2. Leider lagen bei mir keine Tubelessventile bei, also hab ich bei BikeComponents die schwarzen Hausmarkenventile mitbestellt (passen klasse zur Optik) und je Reifen 50ml NoTubes Milch in der neuen Version genommen.

Das Bike steht hoch im FW, der Hinterbau ist sehr progressiv.
Selbst bei 28% Sag hab ich es noch nicht geschafft den FW am Heck auszureizen, selbst nach Sprüngen nicht, es ist locker fast noch 1cm Hub übrig. Der Hinterbau ist trotzdem recht feinfühlig, manchmal könnts ein Tick mehr sein, in meinem alten Bike hab ich nen CCDB Inline.. da ist man von einstellbarer LSC vllt. etwas verwöhnt.
Dämpfer fahre ich meist mit voll offener Druckstufe.

Die Gabel hatte bei mir keine verbauten Token ab Werk, es lagen aber zwei bei. Auf der ersten Runde kam sie dadurch auch im Trail Mode nicht ganz mit dem Strafferen Heck mit, mit zwei Token geht das aber besser. Nun passt sie gefühlt ganz gut zum Dämpfer, bei ihr bleibt auch noch 1cm ungenutzter FW stehen bei ca 22% Sag. Druckstufe hier nicht ganz offen, zwischen Offen und Trail-Stellung.
Das werd ich mal ne Weile so testen, ggf. kommt noch ein dritter Token in die Gabel um sie noch progressiver zu bekommen.

Aber in Summe geht das Fahrwerk richtig gut über den Trail. Wurzeln etc.. kein Problem vermittelt gegenüber meinem alten Bike viel mehr Sicherheit. Ist auch straff genug um bei hohem Tempo und hat schön Pop um das Rad bei Wurzeln/Steinen/Bodenwellen mühelos in die Luft zu bekommen. Ist halt kein fahrendes Sofa


----------



## cruzone (5. Mai 2017)

@Mithras vielen, vielen Dank für die ausführliche Beschreibung  Wie sieht es beim Uphill aus? Effizient oder wippt es?

Jetzt brauch ich nur noch wen der mir die ersten Erfahrungen mit dem Fox Fahrwerk ähnlich detailliert beschreibt.  

Achja, die Stealth Optik ist echt Hammer


----------



## Mithras (5. Mai 2017)

cruzone schrieb:


> @Mithras vielen, vielen Dank für die ausführliche Beschreibung  Wie sieht es beim Uphill aus? Effizient oder wippt es?
> 
> Jetzt brauch ich nur noch wen der mir die ersten Erfahrungen mit dem Fox Fahrwerk ähnlich detailliert beschreibt.
> 
> Achja, die Stealth Optik ist echt Hammer



Das wippt im offenen Modus sogar in der Ebene  und ich rede nicht von Wiegetritt...

.. der Trailmodus unterdrückt wippen schon merklich und meiner Meinungn nach ausreichend wenn man im sitzen fährt, aber er unterbindet es nicht völlig.


----------



## Tidi (5. Mai 2017)

geiler stealth-bomber!!! ... aber reifen noch schwärzen! 

das fox fahrwerk ist ein paar seiten vorher sehr gut (und sehr sehr positiv - grad im bezug zum geschlossenen modus) beschrieben ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jekkiller (5. Mai 2017)

Letzten Samstag ist mein Cf Pro 27.5 in XL angekommen 

Mache in den kommenden Tagen vlt. ein paar Videos oder schreib ein kleines Review.


----------



## Mithras (5. Mai 2017)

Mal ne Frage an die Leut mit dem RS Fahrwerk. 

Nutzt ihr den FW gut aus oder bleibt bei euch auch 1cm Hub am Dämpfer stehen?

 

Fahre den schon mit 28% SAG bei 90Kg Kampfgewicht.. 


Die Gabel sollte so passen, hat ca 23% SAG


----------



## Sandhalde (5. Mai 2017)

Ich bin heute den ersten richtigen Trail mit dem Jeffsy gefahren. Mir ist die fox Gabel zu progressiv. Habe zwischendurch etwas Luft abgelassen, obwohl ich nur 70 psi drin hatte. Muss mal zuhause gucken ob man da noch was ändern kann.


----------



## FerdiS (5. Mai 2017)

Jekkiller schrieb:


> Letzten Samstag ist mein Cf Pro 27.5 in XL angekommen
> 
> Mache in den kommenden Tagen vlt. ein paar Videos oder schreib ein kleines Review.


Wann war denn der angezeigte Liefertermin und wann hast du bestellt? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Samaki (5. Mai 2017)

Sandhalde schrieb:


> Ich bin heute den ersten richtigen Trail mit dem Jeffsy gefahren. Mir ist die fox Gabel zu progressiv. Habe zwischendurch etwas Luft abgelassen, obwohl ich nur 70 psi drin hatte. Muss mal zuhause gucken ob man da noch was ändern kann. Anhang anzeigen 601308



Token rausnehmen?


----------



## Mithras (5. Mai 2017)

Sandhalde schrieb:


> Ich bin heute den ersten richtigen Trail mit dem Jeffsy gefahren. Mir ist die fox Gabel zu progressiv. Habe zwischendurch etwas Luft abgelassen, obwohl ich nur 70 psi drin hatte. Muss mal zuhause gucken ob man da noch was ändern kann. Anhang anzeigen 601308



Hmm und mir reichen 2 Token in der Pike glaube ich noch nicht.. die könnte progressiver sein


----------



## Sandhalde (5. Mai 2017)

Kollege meint in der Fox sind keine Token!
Davon habe ich echt wenig Ahnung. 
Die Pike soloair in meinem alten bike war da etwas komfortabler.


----------



## Tidi (5. Mai 2017)

welches tune haben die rs deluxe im jeffsy 27?
danke!


----------



## sand0kan (6. Mai 2017)

War gestern in Malmedy mit ganz viele wurzeln. Das Jeffsy ist mein erster 27,5. Habe nur 29 gefahren. Meiner meinung nach hatte ich ganz viele pedal strikes mit dem Jeffsy. Nachstes mal werde ich mal das Jeffsy 29 mitnehmen fur ein vergleich.


----------



## steveslug (6. Mai 2017)

Frage zur Farbe.

Hallo Leute, Ich bin neu hier, lese aber schon länger sehr gespannt mit. Bei mir steht das CF Pro 27 in RAWR / JET BLACK auf der Wunschliste. Aber scheinbar weichen die Farben auf der YT homepage ab. Die CF 29iger Modelle sehen wirklich schwarz aus mit etwas glanz. Da wurden hier auch schon Bilder gepostet. Das scheint zu passen.

Aber das CF Pro 27 Modell sieht auf der YT HP eher nach Dunkelgrau/matt aus. Kann das jemand bestätigen bzw. Bilder posten? 

@ funnymatze, ich glaube das hast ein CF Pro 27 in schwarz. Kannst du mal Fotos machen? Gerne auch als PM an mich ([email protected]). Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (6. Mai 2017)

Das ist in Schwarz matt mit kleinem Glanzanteil (Carbon raw mit Matt bzw Glanz Lacküberzug).
Beim 2017er Modell ist der Hauptanteil in Matt, beim 2016er Modell dagegen in Schwarz Glanz.
Außerdem können die Farbtöne an den Monitoren unterschiedlich ausfallen, ebenso bei Fotoaufnahmen!


----------



## funnymatze (6. Mai 2017)

steveslug schrieb:


> Frage zur Farbe.
> 
> @ funnymatze, ich glaube das hast ein CF Pro 27 in schwarz. Kannst du mal Fotos machen? Gerne auch als PM an mich ([email protected]). Vielen Dank



Klar gerne. Mir gefällt das schwarz super. In 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





der Sonne sieht man die Carbon Struktur durchschauen.


----------



## steveslug (6. Mai 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Fotos!


----------



## 6uu6 (7. Mai 2017)

Mithras schrieb:


> Zwar kein CF Pro in Schwarz aber ein CF2 27 in schwarz, Rahmengröße "L"
> 
> (...)
> Das Bike steht hoch im FW, der Hinterbau ist sehr progressiv.
> ...




Bei mir dassselbe (Al One, aber selben Dämpfer): mit 30% sag schaffe ich es nicht, den ganzen Federweg auszunutzen. Ich hatte vorher ein Trek Remedy, es war viel mehr ein "Sofa" und durchschlagen war recht häufig.

Habe bei YT nachgefragt, ob es im Dämpfer volume reduction spacers gibt: es gibt keine. Sie sagten mir, ich sollte so weiter fahren, vielleicht braucht der Dämpfer eine Einfahrt-Zeit.
Nach 5-6 Ausflüge scheint mir das Bike ein bisschen sanfter als ganz am Anfang, aber vielleicht gewöhne ich mich auch daran


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (7. Mai 2017)

6uu6 schrieb:


> Bei mir dassselbe (Al One, aber selben Dämpfer): mit 30% sag schaffe ich es nicht, den ganzen Federweg auszunutzen. Ich hatte vorher ein Trek Remedy, es war viel mehr ein "Sofa" und durchschlagen war recht häufig.
> 
> Habe bei YT nachgefragt, ob es im Dämpfer volume reduction spacers gibt: es gibt keine. Sie sagten mir, ich sollte so weiter fahren, vielleicht braucht der Dämpfer eine Einfahrt-Zeit.
> Nach 5-6 Ausflüge scheint mir das Bike ein bisschen sanfter als ganz am Anfang, aber vielleicht gewöhne ich mich auch daran



Die Rockshox-Dämpfer benötigen tatsächlich Einfahrzeit. Man geht von etwa 300 km aus. Stimmte bei mir ziemlich genau.


----------



## Tidi (7. Mai 2017)

an dieser stelle nochmal meine frage - kann mir bitte jemand den tune des jeffsy-deluxe nennen, also die zwei buchstaben für zug- und druckstufen-tune (+ggf. noch den zusatz dahinter)

tausend dank!


----------



## steveslug (7. Mai 2017)

funnymatze schrieb:


> Klar gerne. Mir gefällt das schwarz super. In
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Wichtigste, meiner Frau gefällts auch super 

Ihr ist auch gleich aufgefallen das die Farbe der Pedale perfekt zu den Federelementen passt. Schönes Detail.


----------



## Mithras (7. Mai 2017)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Die Rockshox-Dämpfer benötigen tatsächlich Einfahrzeit. Man geht von etwa 300 km aus. Stimmte bei mir ziemlich genau.



Danke für die Info, mein Jeffsy hat erst ca 60km gesehen .. da ist noch Luft nach Oben <



Tidi schrieb:


> an dieser stelle nochmal meine frage - kann mir bitte jemand den tune des jeffsy-deluxe nennen, also die zwei buchstaben für zug- und druckstufen-tune (+ggf. noch den zusatz dahinter)
> 
> tausend dank!



Hi Tidi,

schaut beim Deluxe RT3 in 230x60 im CF27 so aus


----------



## Tidi (7. Mai 2017)

Mithras schrieb:


> Hi Tidi,
> 
> schaut beim Deluxe RT3 in 230x60 im CF27 so aus
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 602019


ah cool das könnt passen, danke dir!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandhalde (7. Mai 2017)

An alle 12fach Fahrer, 
besorgt euch ersatzschaltröllchen.


----------



## decay (7. Mai 2017)

Uiui...


----------



## Sandhalde (7. Mai 2017)

Wenn ich wüsste wo ich diese Leitrollen bekomme.
Das original hat 14 Zähne, kleiner geht meiner Meinung nach nicht.
Meint Ihr 15 Zähne passen, so eins könnte ich bestellen.


----------



## san.michi (7. Mai 2017)

https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-XX1-X01-Eagle-Schaltwerkroellchen-Set


----------



## Sandhalde (8. Mai 2017)

san.michi schrieb:


> https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-XX1-X01-Eagle-Schaltwerkroellchen-Set



Super, Danke
Lieferbar ab Mai 2017,
Hoffe nicht erst zum Ende des Monats, 
werde mal nachfragen.


----------



## Tidi (8. Mai 2017)

... bei dem preis für n paar kleine schaltröllchen würd ich erstmal normale testen und wenn die passen n paar bruchsicherere alu-rädchen ausm tuning holen ... die ham doch n rad ab, preis high end aber haltbarkeit low budget! ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (8. Mai 2017)

Ich würds erstmal reklamieren, oder nicht?


----------



## Sandhalde (8. Mai 2017)

decay schrieb:


> Ich würds erstmal reklamieren, oder nicht?



habe YT eine Mail mit dem Foto geschickt, werde berichten.


----------



## Tidi (8. Mai 2017)

ach ist das von allein, ohne bodenkontakt (an ner seitlichen kante / wurzel) rausgebrochen?


----------



## Beppe (8. Mai 2017)

Sandhalde schrieb:


> Wenn ich wüsste wo ich diese Leitrollen bekomme.
> Das original hat 14 Zähne, kleiner geht meiner Meinung nach nicht.
> Meint Ihr 15 Zähne passen, so eins könnte ich bestellen.





Tidi schrieb:


> ... bei dem preis für n paar kleine schaltröllchen würd ich erstmal normale testen und wenn die passen n paar bruchsicherere alu-rädchen ausm tuning holen ... die ham doch n rad ab, preis high end aber haltbarkeit low budget! ^^



Die Röllchen haben Narrow Wide Zähne, da kannst du nicht irgenein Röllchen nehmen, schon gar keins mit ungerader Zahnzahl weil da nw nicht möglich ist.


----------



## Sandhalde (8. Mai 2017)

Beppe schrieb:


> Die Röllchen haben Narrow Wide Zähne, da kannst du nicht irgenein Röllchen nehmen, schon gar keins mit ungerader Zahnzahl weil da nw nicht möglich ist.



was sind den Narrow Wide Zähne?


----------



## Sportbecker (8. Mai 2017)

Beppe schrieb:


> Die Röllchen haben Narrow Wide Zähne, da kannst du nicht irgenein Röllchen nehmen, schon gar keins mit ungerader Zahnzahl weil da nw nicht möglich ist.



Verstehe ich auch nicht, warum keine andere Rolle geht. Begründung?


----------



## Mithras (8. Mai 2017)

Narrow wide = grob gesagt speziell angeordnete/verschränkte Zähne die die Kette so sauber führen, dass man ein Abwerfen der Kette ganz ohne Chainguide etc. verhindert. Werden i.d.R bei 1x Antrieben von SRAM verwendet. Dass die Röllchen da auch drauf ausgelegt sind, war mir auch neu.. macht aber irgendwo Sinn..

https://www.redbull.com/de-de/die-beste-erfindung-seit-geschnittenem-brot


----------



## Beppe (8. Mai 2017)

Sandhalde schrieb:


> was sind den Narrow Wide Zähne?





Sportbecker schrieb:


> Verstehe ich auch nicht, warum keine andere Rolle geht. Begründung?



Nicht gehen ist relativ, aber beim SRAM SW sorgen die Kettenröllen für eine besonders genaue Führung der Kette zu den eng gestuften Ritzeln der Kassette.

Ein schmaler Zahn wechselt sich mit einem breit ausgefügrten Zahn ab, so wie bei allen gängigen 1fach KB. Narrow Wide halt. Der jew schmale zahn greift in die Innenlaschen der kette und umgekehrt. Die Kette kann man sowie beim Schaltröllchen als auch KB nur auf jeden 2. Zahn auflegen.....

Einfach mal Bildersuche bemühen!


----------



## Beppe (8. Mai 2017)

Sandhalde schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 602059 An alle 12fach Fahrer,
> besorgt euch ersatzschaltröllchen.





Mithras schrieb:


> ...Dass die Röllchen da auch drauf ausgelegt sind, war mir auch neu.. macht aber irgendwo Sinn..



kann man sogar auf dem Bild des TopicE erkennen...


----------



## Beppe (8. Mai 2017)

Hier auch super zu erkennen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportbecker (8. Mai 2017)

Ok. Prinzip hab ich verstanden, danke. Jetzt ist nur noch die Frage, ob die Performance wirklich leidet, wenn man Röllchen verbaut, die preislich nicht derart ausarten wie die originalen. Weil, knapp 70€ tun schon heftig weh...


----------



## Beppe (8. Mai 2017)

Sportbecker schrieb:


> Ok. Prinzip hab ich verstanden, danke. Jetzt ist nur noch die Frage, ob die Performance wirklich leidet, wenn man Röllchen verbaut, die preislich nicht derart ausarten wie die originalen. Weil, knapp 70€ tun schon heftig weh...



Versuch macht kluch.

Aber bei 12fach würde ich keine Experimente machen, zumal man event. ein Mehr an Verschleiß einkalkulieren sollte, wenn die Kette nicht mehr so genau auf die Ritzel geführt wird... wobei die obere Rolle die Hauptarbeit der Kettenführung zur Kassette übernimmt. Unten kannst Du es m.E. mal probieren...

Ich gehe davon aus, dass so ein Schaden selten Auftritt und da ein Stock oder Stein eingezogen wurde. Dafür gibts aber Experten im jew Subforum.

2ct: Wer sich die Ersatzteile vom Essen absparen muss, darf keinen Porsche fahren.


----------



## Tidi (8. Mai 2017)

in viele jahren hab ich ne menge schaltwerke zerlegt, aber n schaltwerksröllchen hab ick noch nie geschafft ... bei nem porsche erwartet man da wohl bessere qualität ... und für so'n bissl geformte und leider auch leicht zerbrechliche plaste mit nem lager inner mitte ist der preis nunmal reichlich bebirnt, dat is schon bugatti-niveau!!! ^^  ...zumal wir immernoch bei VW sind, vllt. n R32, aber trotzdem noch VW und da passen porsche- oder bugatti-preise nunmal nicht!


----------



## Sportbecker (8. Mai 2017)

Beppe schrieb:


> 2ct: Wer sich die Ersatzteile vom Essen absparen muss, darf keinen Porsche fahren.



Wir wären alle nicht hier, wenn wir wegen 70 € verhungern müssten 
Man muss aber auch nicht jedem Marketinggag aufsitzen, wenn es nicht sinnvoll ist. Wenn eine preiswerte Rolle Schäden und Folgekosten verursacht, müsste man halt in diesen quietschsauren Apfel beißen, da bin ich Deiner Meinung. Aus Erfahrung weiß ich aber, dass es sich lohnt, auch mal was zu hinterfragen


----------



## röma (8. Mai 2017)

einem kumpel von mir ist an einem tag in finale erst das untere dann das obere röllchen gebrochen. er hat in der not irgendwas aus einem alten schaltwerk beim radladen ausgebaut und montiert. obwohl die verbauten rollen deutlich kleiner sind funktioniert alles super. ich denke da ist was bei der produktion schief gegangen. wie soll man denn die obere rolle kaput bekommen ?!?


----------



## Sandhalde (8. Mai 2017)

Ich würde mir die Schaltrolle ja in Original bestellen, aber ist anscheinend noch nirgends lieferbar.
YT lehnt die Reklamation ab, weil man vermutet dass ich Kontakt mit was hatte. Habe jetzt noch mal gefragt, ob die mir nicht so eine Rolle besorgen können, wäre auch bereit die zu zahlen.
Alternativ habe ich mir eins mit 15 Zähnen aus dem Zubehör bestellt. 
Muss ja irgendwie weiter gehen, ohne direkt ein neues Schaltwerk kaufen zu müssen.


----------



## Tidi (8. Mai 2017)

mögliche alternative?

https://r2-bike.com/ABSOLUTE-BLACK-Schaltwerkroellchen-narrow-wide-fuer-Sram-XX1-X01-X1


----------



## bobtailoner (9. Mai 2017)

Endlich kamen die Laufräder, leider fehlen die Reifen noch.
Dämpfer bleibt solange bis der Deluxe coil im aftermarket verfügbar ist


----------



## Mithras (9. Mai 2017)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Endlich kamen die Laufräder, leider fehlen die Reifen noch.
> Dämpfer bleibt solange bis der Deluxe coil im aftermarket verfügbar ist



Da steht auch noch 1cm Hub am Dämpfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandhalde (9. Mai 2017)

Tidi schrieb:


> mögliche alternative?
> 
> https://r2-bike.com/ABSOLUTE-BLACK-Schaltwerkroellchen-narrow-wide-fuer-Sram-XX1-X01-X1


Heute mein ersatzschaltröllchen bekommen, und es fluppt.


----------



## Tidi (9. Mai 2017)

... und sieht auch noch echt nice aus!!!


----------



## SickboyLC4 (9. Mai 2017)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Endlich kamen die Laufräder, leider fehlen die Reifen noch.
> Dämpfer bleibt solange bis der Deluxe coil im aftermarket verfügbar ist


Warum hast du den Vorbau geändert?  Länger? Und welche lenkerbreite ist das? 

Danke! 

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## trail4x (9. Mai 2017)

Hast du umgespeicht oder die kompletten Laufräder gewechselt. 





bobtailoner schrieb:


> Endlich kamen die Laufräder, leider fehlen die Reifen noch.
> Dämpfer bleibt solange bis der Deluxe coil im aftermarket verfügbar ist


----------



## bobtailoner (9. Mai 2017)

Ich wollte einen anderen Lenker fahren, 800er Breite. Der Thomson Vorbau gefällt mir einfach.
Der laufradsatz ist komplett neu.
Reifen kommen noch von michelin


----------



## Jole1982 (10. Mai 2017)

Mist in L hätte ich es dir sofort abgenommen. Mein Liefertermin für L ist erst im August :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportbecker (10. Mai 2017)

cb______ schrieb:


> Bitte schickt mir ne private Nachricht mit eurem Preisvorschlag oder falls ihr jemand kennt, der noch das ausverkaufte XL sucht.



Stelle es doch hier im Bikemarkt ein, die Resonanz ist da immer recht gut...


----------



## cb______ (10. Mai 2017)

Danke Sportbecker!! Mache ich so...
Viele Grüße


----------



## Tidi (12. Mai 2017)

leider kann ich dazu nix sagen, da der dämpfer nicht in nem jeffsy verbaut war.


----------



## funnymatze (18. Mai 2017)

Gibts eigentlich speziell für das Jeffsy 27 Erfahrungen mit dem Flip Chip? 
Auslieferposition ist ja LOW wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Im Jeffsy 29er Thread empfehlen für Touren doch einige die HIGH Position. 
Ich persönlich habs noch gar nicht ausprobiert. Wer hat da schon Erfahrungen?


----------



## Beppe (19. Mai 2017)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Nachdem ich es nun für mich in den perfekten Zustand versetzt habe, komme ich zum Entschluss das Hobby an den Nagel zu hängen.
> Das bike ist nahezu perfekt.
> Falls wer Interesse hat. Bikemarkt oder pn



Naja bei der Partsauswahl ist optisch aber noch Luft nach oben.


----------



## bobtailoner (19. Mai 2017)

Es wird bei Verkauf gerne auf Original teile am Cockpit und Sattel zurück gebaut.
Gibt halt Leute die legen Wert auf Optik und gibt Leute die legen Wert auf gute Teile [emoji848]
Klare Sache ist aber auch das alles Geschmacksache ist.
Ich finde es auch optisch nahezu perfekt.


----------



## bondibeach (19. Mai 2017)

Ich find das optisch auch ziemlich geil?!


----------



## Jekkiller (20. Mai 2017)

Wie fest sitzt bitte der Maxxis Reifen auf der TRS Felge. Wirkt wie festgeklebt. Wollte geade die mitgelieferten tubeless ventile einbauen und krieg den Reifen garnicht runter ...


----------



## funnymatze (20. Mai 2017)

Geht schon. Wichtig ist beim aufziehen das der Reifen nicht am Felgenrand (größerer Durchmesser ) liegt, sondern innen. Dann gehts das aufziehen. Sonst keine Chance ..


----------



## poekelz (22. Mai 2017)

Das soll ja auch dicht sein 
Die Felge seitlich auf einen Werktisch legen und dann mit vereinten Kräften den Reifen langsam von vom Felgenhorn in die Mitte drücken. Das dauert und ist anstrengend, aber dafür auch hinterher wieder schön dicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (22. Mai 2017)

Hi Leute.

Ich bräuchte mal eine Entscheidungshilfe.
Das es ein  YT Jeffsy habe ich schon beschlossen. 
Nur bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich ein 29er oder 27er nehmen soll.
Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit Beiden?

Und würdet Ihr einen Neueinsteiger wie mir eher das AL One, oder dass CF Pro (nicht das Race ) empfehlen?
Das CF Pro ist zwar besser ausgestattet, aber macht eine Sram Eagle bei einem Anfänger überhaupt sinn? 
Außerdem sollen von dem was ich von anderen gehört habe die E*THIRTEEN Laufräder ja nicht besonders haltbar sein.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Tidi (22. Mai 2017)

die eagle wird dich weder überfordern noch wird sie dir schaden. qenn die kohle da ist, nimms pro. allein das fox fahrwerk ist wohl schon n bissl besser. ansonsten halt die frage, warum nur das al1 und nicht noch das cf1 zur wahl steht?! 
für deine entscheidungshilfe, grad, ob 29 oder 27, lies dir mal alle drei seiten durch ... http://enduro-mtb.com/yt-jeffsy-27-first-ride-alle-fakten-erster-fahreindruck/


----------



## OneTrustMan (23. Mai 2017)

Tidi schrieb:


> die eagle wird dich weder überfordern noch wird sie dir schaden. qenn die kohle da ist, nimms pro. allein das fox fahrwerk ist wohl schon n bissl besser. ansonsten halt die frage, warum nur das al1 und nicht noch das cf1 zur wahl steht?!
> für deine entscheidungshilfe, grad, ob 29 oder 27, lies dir mal alle drei seiten durch ... http://enduro-mtb.com/yt-jeffsy-27-first-ride-alle-fakten-erster-fahreindruck/



Naja ich spricht die Farbe Rot etwas mehr an 
Aber das CF One ist natürlich auch eine Option.


----------



## Wolf_13 (25. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
bin Einsteiger und bin mir mit einem schon mal sicher, es soll ein YT werden.
Nun bin ich noch am hin und her, ob es nun ein Jeffsy27, oder ein Capra werden soll. Mit einer Größe von 184cm würde ich mit L bei beiden nix falsch machen...denke ich.
Gibt es vielleicht in Österreich jemanden der mich probesitzen lassen würde??

Grüße Wolfgang


----------



## KtuluOne62 (25. Mai 2017)

Hallo, habe seit ein paar Wochen ein Jeffsy 27 AL Two. 
Bin super zufrieden. Unglaublich was die da für diesen Preis zusammengestellt haben.
Meine alten Knie freuen sich jeden Tag über die 2x11. 
Hat jemand einen Vorschlag für eine Kettenführung? 
Denke in grobem Gelände wäre es besser mit.
Ich hatte an sowas wie eine Bionicon C.Guide gedacht. Hat an meinem Fanes auch schon gut funktioniert. 
Müssen dann aber noch ein paar Glieder in die Kette, sonst wird es wohl zu stramm.


----------



## Kiter94 (25. Mai 2017)

Ich kenne zwar keine passende Kettenführung, aber wie macht sich das Jeffsy mit weniger Federweg im Up/Downhill im Vergleich zum Fanes?


----------



## Windwalker (25. Mai 2017)

KtuluOne62 schrieb:


> Hallo, habe seit ein paar Wochen ein Jeffsy 27 AL Two.
> Bin super zufrieden. Unglaublich was die da für diesen Preis zusammengestellt haben.
> Meine alten Knie freuen sich jeden Tag über die 2x11.
> Hat jemand einen Vorschlag für eine Kettenführung?
> ...



Auf dieser Seite wurde das Thema mit der Kettenführung fürs Jeffsy schon bahandelt:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/who-is-jeffsy.791173/page-55#post-14147747


----------



## KtuluOne62 (26. Mai 2017)

Windwalker schrieb:


> Auf dieser Seite wurde das Thema mit der Kettenführung fürs Jeffsy schon bahandelt:
> 
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/who-is-jeffsy.791173/page-55#post-14147747



Danke, hatte jetzt gar nicht dran gedacht beim 29er zu schauen. 
Aber ohne ISCG-Aufnahme und mit 2-fach gibt es da wohl nicht viel Möglichkeiten.


----------



## DJB_75 (26. Mai 2017)

Habe eine kurze Frage zu den ausgelieferten Highroller II: bekommt man die tubleless mit ´ner Standpumpe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (26. Mai 2017)

Maxxis normalerweise easy, HR2 erst recht.


----------



## DJB_75 (26. Mai 2017)

decay schrieb:


> Maxxis normalerweise easy, HR2 erst recht.



Sind aber keine TR aufgezogen :-( 

Bin mir da unsicher ... nichts das die Dinger von der Felge springen.


----------



## 6uu6 (27. Mai 2017)

Mithras schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Leut mit dem RS Fahrwerk.
> 
> Nutzt ihr den FW gut aus oder bleibt bei euch auch 1cm Hub am Dämpfer stehen?
> 
> ...




Nochmals diese Frage um den Federweg, für die, die den Rockshox deluxe RT haben: schafft ihr es, den ganzen FW auszunützen? Bei mir ist das nach ca 200km noch nie passiert, auch bei sehr unschönen Landungen (Von eher kleineren Sprünge/Drops, bin auch nicht soooo gut/brav). 25-30% SAG, ca 87kg mit Ausrüstung.

Gruss

6


----------



## Tidi (27. Mai 2017)

deluxeunwissenderweise die frage - sind da evtl. auch ringe für die endprogression drin, die man rausnehmen könnte, um auch den letzten cm auszunutzen???


----------



## 6uu6 (28. Mai 2017)

Tidi schrieb:


> deluxeunwissenderweise die frage - sind da evtl. auch ringe für die endprogression drin, die man rausnehmen könnte, um auch den letzten cm auszunutzen???



Habe ich schon bei YT nachgefragt und die Antwort ist Nein, keine Tokens im Dämpfer.


----------



## Tidi (28. Mai 2017)

dann frag nochmal rs direkt an, was du tun kannst ... bist ja auch nicht der einzige, der diesen punkt hier angesprochen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (29. Mai 2017)

DJB_75 schrieb:


> Sind aber keine TR aufgezogen :-(
> 
> Bin mir da unsicher ... nichts das die Dinger von der Felge springen.



Zumindest, wenn du einen e*13 LRS hast, dann wirst du beim runterwürgen der HR2 sehr schnell merken, dass die auf keinen Fall jemals von der Felge springen werden.


----------



## Phil0201 (29. Mai 2017)

Für alle die es interessiert: auf Nachfrage bei YT habe ich erfahren, dass ab nächster bzw. spätestens übernächster Woche wieder Thirstmaster verfügbar sein sollen


----------



## 6uu6 (29. Mai 2017)

Tidi schrieb:


> dann frag nochmal rs direkt an, was du tun kannst ... bist ja auch nicht der einzige, der diesen punkt hier angesprochen hat.



Meine Frage geht an den Usern, weil ich eher denke, dass die Schwierigkeit, den ganzen FW zu nützen, eher von der Bike-Geometrie kommt, als von einem Dämpfer-"Problem". Oder besser gesagt, vom Zusammenspiel Geometrie - Dämpfer.

Also nochmals: wie sieht es bei euch aus: schafft ihr es, den ganzen Federweg hinten auszunützen? (Mit dem Rockshox und / oder mit den anderen Dämpfern)


----------



## Tidi (29. Mai 2017)

ja das hab ich auch so verstanden. war jetzt auch nur ein alternativer gedanke, da ja keine spacer verbaut sind, direkt von RS ne info zu bekommen, ob und wie es möglich ist, die endprogression zu verringern. (zusätzlich als info zu dem, was die anderen user so für erfahrungen machen  )


----------



## hati80 (29. Mai 2017)

6uu6 schrieb:


> Meine Frage geht an den Usern, weil ich eher denke, dass die Schwierigkeit, den ganzen FW zu nützen, eher von der Bike-Geometrie kommt, als von einem Dämpfer-"Problem". Oder besser gesagt, vom Zusammenspiel Geometrie - Dämpfer.
> 
> Also nochmals: wie sieht es bei euch aus: schafft ihr es, den ganzen Federweg hinten auszunützen? (Mit dem Rockshox und / oder mit den anderen Dämpfern)


ja


----------



## 6uu6 (29. Mai 2017)

hati80 schrieb:


> ja


Gut, Danke!  Mit rockshox deluxe rt?


----------



## hati80 (29. Mai 2017)

6uu6 schrieb:


> Gut, Danke!  Mit rockshox deluxe rt?


nein Monarch RT3


----------



## 6uu6 (29. Mai 2017)

Auf einem Jeffsy 27?


----------



## hati80 (29. Mai 2017)

6uu6 schrieb:


> Auf einem Jeffsy 27?


nein 29


----------



## Jekkiller (31. Mai 2017)

DJB_75 schrieb:


> Habe eine kurze Frage zu den ausgelieferten Highroller II: bekommt man die tubleless mit ´ner Standpumpe?



Kann mich da nochmal anschliessen. HR2 auf TRS+ sitzt bombenfest und lässt sich super easy tubeless machen. Ich habe es mit einer Toppeak Joe Blow in 5-6 ordentlichen hüben geschafft. Ohne irgendwelche Tricks.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJB_75 (31. Mai 2017)

Jekkiller schrieb:


> Kann mich da nochmal anschliessen. HR2 auf TRS+ sitzt bombenfest und lässt sich super easy tubeless machen. Ich habe es mit einer Toppeak Joe Blow in 5-6 ordentlichen hüben geschafft. Ohne irgendwelche Tricks.



Super; danke für die Info...


----------



## Koch86 (2. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

Weiss jemand ob im cf pro carbon oder Alu Felgen verbaut sind?


----------



## Jekkiller (2. Juni 2017)

Koch86 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Weiss jemand ob im cf pro carbon oder Alu Felgen verbaut sind?


Alu trs+


----------



## Kiter94 (7. Juni 2017)

Gibts hier im Forum auch User die das 29er und das 27,5er intensiv kennen und vergleichen können? (Wenn es solche Infos bereits irgendwo gibt und ich das übersehen habe - sorry )

Und hat jemand das Jeffsy 27.5 schon mal mit dem Tyee verglichen?


----------



## Stefanambass (7. Juni 2017)

Kiter94 schrieb:


> Gibts hier im Forum auch User die das 29er und das 27,5er intensiv kennen und vergleichen können? (Wenn es solche Infos bereits irgendwo gibt und ich das übersehen habe - sorry )
> 
> Und hat jemand das Jeffsy 27.5 schon mal mit dem Tyee verglichen?



Würde mich auch interessieren. Außerdem wäre für mich speziell ein Vergleich zum Canyon Spectral interessant.


----------



## trail4x (10. Juni 2017)

Servus, 
Ich habe das jeffsy Al One in dem der rs Deluxe RT verbaut ist. Ist das erste Mal das ich einen Luft Dämpfer fahre, hatte sonst immer coil Dämpfer. Der Dämpfer macht auf dem Ca. Ersten Zentimeter ein komisch kratzendes Geräusch. Habt ihr das auch? Könnte auch ein Ventil oder so sein das öffnet. Ist aber wirklich nur ganz am Anfang. Wenn der Dämpfer z.b im SAG ist und weiter einfedert, gibt es kein Geräusch


----------



## Phil0201 (10. Juni 2017)

Sind an den ausgelieferten Jeffsys eigentlich an besonders gefährdeten Stellen (Kettenstrebe o.Ä.) schon "Schutzfolien" oder so vorhanden? Ich meine, das schonmal irgendwo gelesen zu haben...bin mir aber nicht sicher


----------



## 6uu6 (10. Juni 2017)

trail4x schrieb:


> Servus,
> Ich habe das jeffsy Al One in dem der rs Deluxe RT verbaut ist. Ist das erste Mal das ich einen Luft Dämpfer fahre, hatte sonst immer coil Dämpfer. Der Dämpfer macht auf dem Ca. Ersten Zentimeter ein komisch kratzendes Geräusch. Habt ihr das auch? Könnte auch ein Ventil oder so sein das öffnet. Ist aber wirklich nur ganz am Anfang. Wenn der Dämpfer z.b im SAG ist und weiter einfedert, gibt es kein Geräusch



Ja es ist normal, dass es nach ca 1-2 cm auf ein Paar mm ein Geräusch macht.


----------



## 6uu6 (10. Juni 2017)

Phil0201 schrieb:


> Sind an den ausgelieferten Jeffsys eigentlich an besonders gefährdeten Stellen (Kettenstrebe o.Ä.) schon "Schutzfolien" oder so vorhanden? Ich meine, das schonmal irgendwo gelesen zu haben...bin mir aber nicht sicher



Es hängt vom Modell ab glaube ich. Auf meinem Al One keine Folie, aber die Kettenstrebe ist mit einem weichen Plastik gut geschützt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (10. Juni 2017)

Auf den CF Modellen am Unterrohr, Kettenstreben oben und seitlich wo die Hacken anschlagen können, vorne am Steuerrohr wo die Züge zum Lenker gehen, hinten am Sattelrohr....reicht mir!


----------



## NovemberAndMay (19. Juni 2017)

An die Jeffsy 27.5 Fahrer: Welche Reifenfreiheit bietet der Hinterbau? Die für Standardreifen sehr breiten 30mm-Felgen bieten sich ja geradezu an, die neuen Semi-Plus Reifen mit 2,6 Zoll (z.B. Nobby Nic 2.6) zu montieren. Das ergäbe auf jeder Seite ca. 3-4 mm mehr Ausdehnung zur Seite hin und würde den unbelasteten Radius um ca. 5-6 mm erhöhen. Geht das eurer Meinung nach bezüglich der Ketten- und Sitzstreben und der zugehörigen Querstreben, oder wäre dann zu wenig Platz für Matsch und Kieselsteine? Hat jemand Nahaufnahmen vom Hinterbau, die er hier einstellen kann? Vom YT Support gibt es keine Freigabe, aber die Hersteller sind ja immer sehr vorsichtig mit generellen Aussagen zur maximalen Reifenbreite.
Nochmal: es geht ums Jeffsy 27.5, nicht ums 29 !
Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## Sportbecker (19. Juni 2017)

Der Radius ist nicht so dass Problem, an der Sitzstrebe gehts evtl. auch noch. Aber an den Kettenstreben sind mit einem 2,35er NN noch 7mm Luft, abzüglich 4mm sind dann noch 3, das wäre mir zu knapp


----------



## NovemberAndMay (19. Juni 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Bilder, echt toll! Ich frage mich, wann es endlich 27,5er Rahmen gibt, in denen auch 27,5-Plus-Reifen bis 2,8'' gefahren werden können. Das ist nämlich bzgl. der Tretlagerhöhe viel sinnvoller, als Plusreifen in 29er-Rahmen zu fahren. (vgl. Artikel hier auf MTB-News: "Womit Ibis recht hat") Bisher scheint das nur Ibis erkannt zu haben, der Mojo-Rahmen kostet allerdings genausoviel wie das ganze YT.


----------



## Sportbecker (19. Juni 2017)

Ich dagegen hab den Sinn der Plusreifen noch nicht ganz verstanden


----------



## Jekkiller (19. Juni 2017)

NovemberAndMay schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Bilder, echt toll! Ich frage mich, wann es endlich 27,5er Rahmen gibt, in denen auch 27,5-Plus-Reifen bis 2,8'' gefahren werden können. Das ist nämlich bzgl. der Tretlagerhöhe viel sinnvoller, als Plusreifen in 29er-Rahmen zu fahren. (vgl. Artikel hier auf MTB-News: "Womit Ibis recht hat") Bisher scheint das nur Ibis erkannt zu haben, der Mojo-Rahmen kostet allerdings genausoviel wie das ganze YT.


Glaube die neuen cannondale modelle jekyll und trigger können das. Da ist extrem viel platz in der Schwinge aufgrund der asymetrischen konstruktion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## calibra3 (20. Juni 2017)

Hello Friends. Sorry, no translations found!
Please, do not tell me the size of the rim E * THIRTEEN TRSR SL 27,5 ", that comes with the Jeffsy CF PRO RACE 27.5 ????

I want to buy the tape for tubeless and I do not know if I have to buy tape of 25mm, 27mm or 31mm .....

Can any help me? I do not know what type of rim mount YT in this bike.
The bike has not arrived yet, but I want to buy a good rim tape before

Thanks.


----------



## poekelz (20. Juni 2017)

The e*13 rims are already tubeless ready, the come with mounted e*13 TL-tape and the TL-valves are attached to the bike package. So no need to buy 30mm E*13 rimtape or any valves.


----------



## FAJ (21. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
meine Daten sind:
Grösse 178
Schrittweite 84
Arm: 64

Schiele auf das rote AL One 29er

Wegen der Lieferbarkeit bin ich hin und her gerissen,
da im M Lieferbar, in L Wartezeit.

Welches Bike wuerde ordnungsgemäss passen?
Ginge M auch?

Wie wirkt sich das aus?
Will keinen Fehlkauf raushauen.

Wenn L dann muesste ich nen Carbon Teil nehmen.
Aber die sind auch nicht alle lieferbar.
Brauch das Teil Mitte /Ende July
Danke!!


----------



## Donnerbolzen (21. Juni 2017)

@FAJ ,
Ich fahre bei einer Größe von 177 cm
mit einer Schrittlänge von 83 cm
das 29er AL1 mit der Rahmengröße “M“.
Passt für mich perfekt.
Die Reverb ist gut 5 cm aus dem Sattelrohr herausgezogen.


----------



## FAJ (21. Juni 2017)

du machst mir ja Hofffffnungen - das Teil ist noch lieferbar zu humanem Preis 

Groessenweise, waere also auch noch Platz fuer geringfuegige Ausrisse nach oben sollte ich mich 
vermessen habe (1cm rum)?

Nochwas:
Was spricht fuer die 2 er Kurbel / was dagegen.

Danke fuer die Hilfe!


----------



## CoCo93 (21. Juni 2017)

FAJ schrieb:


> Was spricht fuer die 2 er Kurbel / was dagegen.
> 
> Danke fuer die Hilfe!



Das hängt vom Einsatzbereich und deiner Fitness ab. 

Wenn du viele steile lange Anstiege hast, dann ist eine zweifach Kurbel zu empfehlen. 

Natürlich kannst du auch auf die 1-fach Kurbel ein kleineres Kettenblatt machen, dann kannst du aber auf der Geraden schon nicht mehr wirklich schnell fahren. Ich fahre die originale 1-fach Kombi mit 32er Blatt. Da kommt man Bergab schon schnell an die Grenzen. Bergauf ist bis ca 10% alles machbar, danach wird es für mich schon relativ anstrengend. Wirklich steile Anstiege muss man schieben.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (21. Juni 2017)

@FAJ ,
1cm Luft nach oben ist kein Problem.
Meine Armlänge beträgt 65 cm.
Probesitzen ist auf jeden Fall sinnvoll.
Antrieb ist eine „ Glaubensfrage“


----------



## Apa (21. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Jeffsy 27 in M, al reicht.
Falls jemand eins abgeben möchte, könnt ihr gerne mit mir Kontakt aufnehmen.
Leider über YT alles bis August Liederzeiten.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (21. Juni 2017)

@Apa ,
29er ist in “M“ lieferbar
Ich habe auch noch ein
27,5er (kein Jeffsy) im Keller stehen.
Fahre fast nur noch das 29er Jeffsy


----------



## FAJ (21. Juni 2017)

Das "schlimmste" bei den L Modellen ist ja die Lieferzeit, und da ich auf rot stehe ...
Hab da ja fast keine Option.
Was mach ich im Herbst mit dem Teil?

Kann das sein das da mal plötzlich was nachkommt - will heissen, lohnt es sich regelmässig zu schaun ob was (früher) geht.

In L find ich momentan nur das Pro in 27er gummis.

( mein Wunsch Al one (weil) rot in L und 29er
 oder eben das Carbonrote in 29er Schlappen) - denk die eignen sich fuer mich besser.
Preis ist nicht so wichtig.

Wegen Grösse M. Hab mal nen Renner mal zu klein gekauft, und bin daher ein gebranntes Kind.

Bin in Würzburg, sagt wenn ich nach Forchheim fahr, kann man da was testen, oder ist da nur ein Briefkasten? 

Noch ne Frage (halt! steinigt mich nicht!)
Eignet sich so ein Modell auch um den Kindern beim bummeln aufm Radweg hinter her zu fahren (ca. 50km) Tempo max. 25kmh
Habt Nachsicht, kommt nicht oft vor ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pekingente (21. Juni 2017)

@FAJ  Eventuell ein 2016er AL One als 29er in L von Interesse.....?


----------



## FAJ (21. Juni 2017)

Wo?


----------



## Apa (21. Juni 2017)

@Donnerbolzen ist das nicht n bisschen "langweilig" mit den 29er über alles drüberzurollen?
Ich mag eher agile und verspielte Geometrie...
Ich liege halt zwischen m und l und finde den 440 reach beim 27er ganz gut...der 425 vom 29er wäre wahrscheinlich zu kurz.(Lange Beine,kurzer Oberkörper)


----------



## Pekingente (21. Juni 2017)

@FAJ bei mir......> PN


----------



## FasterStyles (21. Juni 2017)

FAJ schrieb:


> Bin in Würzburg, sagt wenn ich nach Forchheim fahr, kann man da was testen, oder ist da nur ein Briefkasten?



Kannst nur mal anfragen bei YT.
In England wurde glaube ich die komplette Testflotte gestohlen daher weiß ich nicht ob die noch was haben.
Ein J27 in L könnte ich zur Probefahrt in der Nähe von Nürnberg anbieten ;-)


----------



## calibra3 (21. Juni 2017)

Friends,
One more question:

The Chainring used in the carbon crankset RaceFace Next  it is Boost or Normal???
Because if I want to change it with a new oval chainring, I do not know what type to choose.

Sorry, but I do not have the bike until August, and I can not see it in the bike.
Thanks.


----------



## Apa (21. Juni 2017)

Ich war vor ner Woche in der Gegend und wollt auch das jeffsy probefahren, leider alles in UK geklaut und dadurch nix Probefahrt...


----------



## FAJ (22. Juni 2017)

Eigentlich wollte ich das Jeffsy 27,5 One AL, das dauert aber noch so lange.
Das CF Pro One (rot) waere in L lieferbar - der Service empfiehlt mir L.

Der Preisunterschied ist schon happig - aber was solls.

Was mich noch verunsichert ist die SRAM Eagle - Ersatz soll sauteuer sein und verwurstete Rädchen hab ich hinten auch
schon gesehen. (Faellt der Preis künftig, wg Verschleisteilen) - taugt die was?

Die Laufraeder, sind die aus Carbon?

Was ist gravierend besser und spricht  fuer das CF Pro?

Das Cf one waere auch noch da (mit zuverlaessiger und guenstigerer Schaltung) die Farbe (weiss) ist aber nicht so meins.

Was wuerdet ihr tun? Augen zu und durch ?

Grds. wollte ich auch die grösseren Laufraeder (29) und L. Iss aber nicht lieferbar. ( nur M)

Ist bzgl der Geo 27,5 und L ein guter Kompromiss im Vergleich zu 29/M, oder ist das ein Laiendenkfehler.

Ich brauch einfach noch den Schubs über die Klippe bevor ich 4 Riesen locker mach.

Helft mir Jungs!


----------



## th1nk (22. Juni 2017)

FAJ schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich das Jeffsy 27,5 One AL, das dauert aber noch so lange.
> Das CF Pro One (rot) waere in L lieferbar - der Service empfiehlt mir L.
> 
> Der Preisunterschied ist schon happig - aber was solls.
> ...



1. Gibt jetzt die GX auch als Eagle. Bezahlbare Ersatzteile sind jetzt also vorhanden.
2. Nur weil Du irgendwann irgendwo eine defekte Schaltung gesehen hast, ist die noch lange nicht unzuverlässiger als ne 1x11.
	1x12 funktioniert wunderbar.
3. Fox Performance Elite ist bis auf die Kashima-Beschichtung baugleich mit den teuren Linien (gleiche Dämpfungstechnologie)
4. Die Laufräder sind nicht aus Carbon, das wurde sogar schon irgendwo beantwortet. 
5. Wie gross bist du überhaupt? SL?
6. Wenn du lieber das 29er möchtest, dann warte. Ich bin mit dem 27 happy, das heisst aber nicht zwangsläufig, dass du es auch wirst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FAJ (22. Juni 2017)

th1nk schrieb:


> 1. Gibt jetzt die GX auch als Eagle. Bezahlbare Ersatzteile sind jetzt also vorhanden.
> 2. Nur weil Du irgendwann irgendwo eine defekte Schaltung gesehen hast, ist die noch lange nicht unzuverlässiger als ne 1x11.
> 1x12 funktioniert wunderbar.
> 3. Fox Performance Elite ist bis auf die Kashima-Beschichtung baugleich mit den teuren Linien (gleiche Dämpfungstechnologie)
> ...



1,78-1,79m
Schrittlänge 83cm
Ärmle 64 cm
Torso (fallses stimmt) 53cm
Schultern 44cm

(Hab nen Renner fuer Marathon)
was ich möchte ist ein Spassbike, Trails, Feldwege, Buckel, Brötchen holen,
Kindern hinter her zuckeln, Alpencross, Urlaubsrunden usw.


----------



## poekelz (22. Juni 2017)

Ich fahre mit SL 82 und 1,76m ein J27 in M - passt mir perfekt und die Sattelstütze ist so ca. 15-20mm heraus gezogen (Oberkante Klemme bis Unterkante der Verdickung der RF-Stütze).


----------



## FAJ (22. Juni 2017)

Hab jetzt das Jeffsy CF Pro 27er rot bestellt - in L
(schluck) das teuerste Rad meines Lebens.
Hoffentlich die richtige Entscheidung.


----------



## FAJ (22. Juni 2017)

FasterStyles schrieb:


> Kannst nur mal anfragen bei YT.
> In England wurde glaube ich die komplette Testflotte gestohlen daher weiß ich nicht ob die noch was haben.
> Ein J27 in L könnte ich zur Probefahrt in der Nähe von Nürnberg anbieten ;-)



Ui hab ich zu spaet gesehen, trotzdem danke fuer den Vorschlag!


----------



## th1nk (22. Juni 2017)

FAJ schrieb:


> Hab jetzt das Jeffsy CF Pro 27er rot bestellt - in L
> (schluck) das teuerste Rad meines Lebens.
> Hoffentlich die richtige Entscheidung.



Ähm, also ich habe SL 88. Bei mir ist die Stütze ca. 4cm ausgezogen (geschätzt, habe nicht gemessen). Dürfte also tight werden mit der 150er Stütze, könnte aber gerade noch so gehen. Das 27er ist auch deutlich länger als das 29er, also wäre M evtl. auch nicht arg verkehrt, kommt halt darauf an was du magst...bist ja laut YT genau auf der Grenze?

Evtl. kann hier jemand mit ähnlicher Schrittlänge Input geben?


----------



## FAJ (23. Juni 2017)

... ich krieg echt die Krise ...
steh ja eigentl total aufs AL one 27 (Sitzroh schwarz u. weniger bling,bling)
aber Lieferzeit - grauenhaft.

Das AL one 29 in M gibts, aber das muss wohl wieder zu kurz sein ...

... ich glaub ich hau nochmal ne Storno raus 

Danke, dass das 27 laenger je Kategorie ist, ist mir bisher noch gar nicht aufgefallen !
Wahrscheinlich zum Ausgleich der Fahreigenschaften ...


Ergänzung: Hab mit dem Service gesprochen - diese empfehlen mir vorrangig ein 29er, das aber in L, wenns ein 27er sein muss dann in M.
Sehr freundlich, Storno angenommen.
Bleibt die Lieferzeit, oder ne andere Farbe ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FAJ (24. Juni 2017)

Hallo nochmal,

wenn man das Jeffsy 29 mit Shimanos 2 fach XT nimmt ( da lieferbar u. ggrds zu meinem Profil passend)
kann man da prolemlos ne SRAM X01 Eagle 1x12 verbauen - zum einem späteren Zeitpunkt.

Ich koennte höchstens noch das graue 29er CR pro Race nehmen.
Da machen mir die Carbonräder Sorgen ( Stichwort Reifenwechsel )

Nun dachte ich: "nehm ich halt nen 2fach (sofort lieferbar) wenn auch nicht grad meine Farbfavoriten (schwarz?), dann hab ich die Carbonräder nicht, ne zuverlaessige Schaltung (Alpencross) und die Kohle fuer ne Eagle über."

(Mehr bang for the buck ?)

Ist da was drann, an dem Gedankengang?

Ich weiss ich poste viel - also danke Jungs!


----------



## barrels (24. Juni 2017)

Moin Jungs,

Hab mein AL One in M am Freitag bekommen, bin 173cm mit 79er SL.
In dem M Rahmen ist die 150mm travel Dropper Post von e13, habe allerdings nun das Problem, dass
ich mit der Hacke geradeso an die Pedale komme, selbst wenn die Stütze komplett im Rahmen ist.
Ist also keineswegs eine optimale Sitzposition, Becken ist auch schon ziemlich schief, nur um überhaupt die Pedale leicht zu berühren.

Hat da zufällig jemand Erfahrung mit ähnlicher SL?
Wie kulant ist YT bei solchen Sachen? Würden sie mir die 150er Stütze gegen eine 125er tauschen?
Will das Rad natürlich schnellstmöglich fahrbereit bekommen. 

cheers


----------



## Pekingente (24. Juni 2017)

@barrels 

Liest sich ja nicht so prickelnd.......würde dort gleich am Montag direkt bei YT anrufen.
Findet bestimmt gemeinsam eine Lösung.

Sattelstütze ist ja voll versenkt schreibst du,da geht nicht viel.


----------



## barrels (24. Juni 2017)

Pekingente schrieb:


> @barrels
> 
> Liest sich ja nicht so prickelnd.......würde dort gleich am Montag direkt bei YT anrufen.
> Findet bestimmt gemeinsam eine Lösung.
> ...


Jo werde Montag direkt mal anrufen.
Find's halt irgendwie sehr optimistisch eine 150er Stütze in den M Rahmen zu bauen, gerade auch weil M auf der HP für Leute mit einer Größe von 165-178cm empfohlen wird.
Könnte die Stütze zwar auf 110mm fahren, ist aber auch nicht wirklich cool wenn ich dann in stehender Position mal den Remote drücke und's mir den Sattel voll in den Schritt haut.


----------



## FAJ (25. Juni 2017)

s.o.


----------



## Tidi (25. Juni 2017)

andere idee für dich, falls du gern jäger und sammler spielst und auch schrauberisch was kannst - kauf dir n heißgeliebten schwarz-roten al1 rahmen und bau ihn dir nach deinen wünschen ohne kompromisse mit bissl neuen und bissl guten gebrauchten teilen auf .... wird günstig und lässt dir viel spielraum ... hier wär grad auch die basis zu haben - http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/969357-yt-industries-jeffsy-gr-m-super-zustand


----------



## FAJ (25. Juni 2017)

Gute Idee,
  der Rahmen ist aber 27,5 und in M......

Aber werde weiter suchen ...


----------



## Tidi (25. Juni 2017)

ah sorrü, hatte ich übersehen und da du hier ja im 27.5er beitrag bist dann falsch geschlußfolgert. 
n 16er al1 in rot schwarz und L hätte die pekingente (paar beiträge) weiter oben ja noch über, soweit ich weiß ... ?!


----------



## cruzone (25. Juni 2017)

hm ich spiele derzeit einige Optionen durch und frage mich was man wohl für einen ungefahrenen Jeffsy 27,5 CF Pro Race Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer verlangen könnte? Was mein Ihr?


----------



## Stoertebiker (25. Juni 2017)

cruzone schrieb:


> hm ich spiele derzeit einige Optionen durch und frage mich was man wohl für einen ungefahrenen Jeffsy 27,5 CF Pro Race Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer verlangen könnte? Was mein Ihr?


Ich würde dir einen gefahrenen AL TWO Rahmen inkl Dämpfer bieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiter94 (25. Juni 2017)

Wie verpielt ist das Jeffsy eigentlich nach euren Erfahrungen?
In Testberichten ließt man immer dass es sehr wendig ist, wie sieht einfach geht es aufs Hinterrad?

Momentan fahre ich ein Tyee, dort wird immer hervorgehoben, dass es lange Kettenstreben hat mit 445mm. 
Das Jeffsy 27 in L hat jedoch auch 435mm, ist der Unterschied echt so groß? Das Jeffsy hat außerdem fast 20mm mehr Reach, dadurch dürfe es aber auch kaum einfacher aufs Hinterrad gehen, oder wie ist da euer Eindruck?


----------



## Tidi (25. Juni 2017)

cruzone schrieb:


> hm ich spiele derzeit einige Optionen durch und frage mich was man wohl für einen ungefahrenen Jeffsy 27,5 CF Pro Race Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer verlangen könnte? Was mein Ihr?


die "einfache"cf-variante ging vor ner weile für irgendwat um 1600,-€ im bikemarkt über die theke.


----------



## cruzone (25. Juni 2017)

Tidi schrieb:


> die "einfache"cf-variante ging vor ner weile für irgendwat um 1600,-€ im bikemarkt über die theke.



Ok Danke für die Info!


----------



## Gyver (25. Juni 2017)

Mein CF Pro Race in XL steht ab jetzt im Bikemarkt.


----------



## Phil0201 (25. Juni 2017)

Gyver schrieb:


> Mein CF Pro Race in XL steht ab jetzt im Bikemarkt.


Warum das?


----------



## derbenno (25. Juni 2017)

cruzone schrieb:


> hm ich spiele derzeit einige Optionen durch und frage mich was man wohl für einen ungefahrenen Jeffsy 27,5 CF Pro Race Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer verlangen könnte? Was mein Ihr?


Rahmengröße?


----------



## Gyver (25. Juni 2017)

Sorry, war gar net auf mich bezogen ....


----------



## cruzone (25. Juni 2017)

derbenno schrieb:


> Rahmengröße?



L


----------



## Gyver (25. Juni 2017)

Ich habe die letzten Wochen häufiger auf meinem Downhiller gesessen, der ein wenig kürzer ist.
Hat mir irgendwie sehr gut gefallen und ich habe dann dieses Wochenende gemerkt, dass mir ein L Rahmen gerade auf Trails mit viel Kurvenanteil mehr liegen würde. Wenn ich das Rad gut verkauft bekomme, wird ein L bestellt und dann eben gewartet ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eGlegacy (26. Juni 2017)

Moin liebe Leute,

Ich würde mir gerne Ende des Jahres in den entsprechenden Sales mein erstes Fully zulegen, um dann die nächste Saison mit einem neuen Bike beginnen zu können...
Wo ich erst bei Canyon geschaut hatte, komme ich nun von den YTs nicht mehr weg- sowohl Optik als auch Ausstattung haben mich direkt begeistern können.
Nun stehe ich also etwas vor der Qual, was es genau werden soll, das AL One oder das AL Two..
Ich wohne in direkter Harzumgebung, weshalb das der häufigste Einsatzzweck werden wird- das Bike sollte also schon gut klettern können. Aktuell fahre ich ein Hardtail mit 3x10 Antrieb und kann halt einfach kein Stück einschätzen, ob ein 1x11 Antrieb für die meisten Anstiege im Harz reicht (Panzerplattenweg zum Brocken mal augeschlossen, das hat auch mit dem Hardtail keinen Spaß gemacht  )
Grundsätzlich sind die Unterschiede, wenn ich alles gefunden habe ja:

AL One:
1x11 Sram X1
SRAM Guide RS
Deluxe RT Dämpfer
RaceFace Turbine Komponenten
E*Thirtenn Dropper

AL Two:
2x11 SRAM GX
SRAM Guide R
Deluxe R Dämpfer
RaceFace Aeffect SL Komponentne
Reverb Stealth Dropper

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit den Bremsen? Lohnt der Unterschied R/RS? Kann man den Unterschied im Dämpfer vernachlässigen? Wenn ich das richtig sehe, steht das 'T' bei RockShox für eine, in zwei Stufen anpassbare, Dämpfung? Also sprich Open/Pedal? Wohingegen ein RCT3 dann entsprechend 3 Positionen hätte und der Dämpfer im Al Two immer offen ist?

Und die letzte Sache wäre noch.. sollte ich mal vorhaben das EAGLE GX einzubauen, passen da bei beiden Modellen die Naben? Steht ja nur 'XD-Driver' dabei.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Mikethebike1962 (27. Juni 2017)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Moin liebe Leute,
> 
> Ich würde mir gerne Ende des Jahres in den entsprechenden Sales mein erstes Fully zulegen, um dann die nächste Saison mit einem neuen Bike beginnen zu können...
> Wo ich erst bei Canyon geschaut hatte, komme ich nun von den YTs nicht mehr weg- sowohl Optik als auch Ausstattung haben mich direkt begeistern können.
> ...


Ich antworte mal in Bezug auf Dämpfer, Sattelstütze und Schaltung (habe ein Al one):
Die Verstelbarkeit des Dämpfers ist klasse und wird von mir viel genutzt: auf der Strasse und bei langen Bergaufpassagen. Entscheidender Vorteil.
Ich bin Umsteiger von 2x11 xt auf die sram 1x11. Genial einfach und ausreichend gut gestuft. 32x42 reicht bei mir (Dortmund/Sauerland) bislang gut aus. Steiler kommt mir das Vorderrad sowieso entgegen. Habe aber auch ein 30iger oval zuhause liegen. Das kommt für den Urlaub in Südtirol drauf - Falls ich denn mal endlich das Direct Mount Kettenblatt von der Kurbel kriege.
Bin Umsteiger von Reverb auf die E*Thirteen. Nichts auszusetzen an der Stütze. Hebel funktioniert für mich definierter, die festen Positionen sind gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber sehr praxisgerecht. An der Reverb habe ich öfters mal nachkorrigiert.
Also: Klare Empfehlung für das Al one. Fahre übrigens ein 27.5 - genial wendig und doch sehr sicher bei hohem Tempo. Der Maxxis HR2 auf dem Hinterrad ist eine richtige Fräse (vorne habe ich auf einen Minion DHF getauscht, leichter und kurvenwilliger).


----------



## eGlegacy (27. Juni 2017)

Dankeschön, Mike- das sind doch mal nette Erfahrungen  Deckt sich auch ziemlich mit der Erwartungshaltung, die ich hatte. Irgendwo hofft man ja manchmal, dass sich 500€ mehr nicht lohnen, aber am Ende ist das schon eine für den Preis verdammt geniale Kombination!
27,5 ist auch das, was ich gerne hätte. 29 soll ja auch wirklich toll gehen, aber ich hab das lieber verspielter. Liebe ja auch mein 26er 
Bei den Maxxis Reifen kenne ich mich noch nicht aus, die auf dem Jeffsy werden meine ersten, aber ich probiere da eventuell mal, was du aufgezogen hast!


----------



## P4Nane (27. Juni 2017)

Hätte mal ne Frage: Habe die Tage das Jeffsy Cf one pro bekommen. 
Beim Zusammenbau ist mir aufgefallen das die Kurbelschützer (Crankboots oder wie auch immer) zu dick sind, d.h. Pedal lässt sich nicht mehr frei drehen wenn es angeschraubt ist. Pedal ist das Race Face Atlas das YT anbietet. 
Spacer der dabei ist hab ich natürlich mit rein gemacht.

Gibts irgendwelche Tricks oder muss ich ohne die Dinger aus kommen?


----------



## Big Lutz (27. Juni 2017)

Ich hatte das Problem auch. Mit einem Dremel einfach die Löcher größer machen.


----------



## Theees (27. Juni 2017)

Mal eine Frage an die Geometriespezies. Jeffsy 27 probefahren gestaltet sich leider extrem schwierig 

Ich bin bereits ein Stumpjumper und ein Remedy gefahren. Beide Bikes haben mir gut gefallen. Ich hab nun mal die Geometrieen verglichen. Das Remedy kommt dem Jeffsy ja schon relativ nah (oder nicht?).
Denkt ihr jemand, dem das Remedy gefällt, kann das Jeffsy 27 ungefahren bestellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6uu6 (28. Juni 2017)

Theees schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die Geometriespezies. Jeffsy 27 probefahren gestaltet sich leider extrem schwierig
> 
> Ich bin bereits ein Stumpjumper und ein Remedy gefahren. Beide Bikes haben mir gut gefallen. Ich hab nun mal die Geometrieen verglichen. Das Remedy kommt dem Jeffsy ja schon relativ nah (oder nicht?).
> Denkt ihr jemand, dem das Remedy gefällt, kann das Jeffsy 27 ungefahren bestellen?



Ich habe es so gemacht, als mein Remedy 2016 gestohlen wurde.
Es ist ähnlich, aber ich habe wenig Erfahrung. Der grösste Unterschied war für mich, dass der Hinterteil vom Jeffsy härter war, es war weniger sanft zu fahren. Aber nach ca 300km hat sich der Dämpfer eventuell eingespielt und ich finde es jetzt ganz ok. Ein Paar geänderte Einstellungen helfen wahrscheinlich auch.
Von der Geo her habe ich wenig gemerkt.
Gruss
6u


----------



## Kiter94 (2. Juli 2017)

Gibt es schon Erfahrungen bezüglich der Unterschiede vom Jeffsy CF One zum CF Pro hinsichtlich des Fahrwerks (Rockshox vs. Fox)?
Das Rockshox soll ja sehr progressiv sein, ein paar Seiten vorher bemängeln User, dass immer 1cm Federweg am Dämpfer ungenutzt bleibt.

Frage mich ob sich der Aufpreis zum Pro lohnt, bzw. auf dem Trail bemerkbar macht. Die Unterschiede sind doch eigentlich nur das Fox Fahrwerk, die Eagle, RSC statt RS Bremsen und Carbon Lenker oder hab ich was übersehen? 

Muss unbedingt mal ein Jeffsy in die Hand kriegen um es mit meinem Tyee zu vergleichen!


----------



## Donnerbolzen (2. Juli 2017)

@Kiter94 ,
der Monarch HV im Jeffsy mit 4 Volumen Spacer ist sehr progressiv.
Mit Debon Air Kammer und 3 Volumen Spacer ist er für mich top.


----------



## 6uu6 (2. Juli 2017)

Kiter94 schrieb:


> Gibt es schon Erfahrungen bezüglich der Unterschiede vom Jeffsy CF One zum CF Pro hinsichtlich des Fahrwerks (Rockshox vs. Fox)?
> Das Rockshox soll ja sehr progressiv sein, ein paar Seiten vorher bemängeln User, dass immer 1cm Federweg am Dämpfer ungenutzt bleibt.
> (...)



Betreffend ungenutzte Federweg: nach ca 300km fühlt sich das Rad viel weniger hart. Und ich habe es geschafft, bis ca 4-5mm vom Durchschlag zu komprimieren . Also kein Problem mehr damit für mich, sogar ein sehr gutes Gefühl und wahrscheinlich eine sehr gute Progressivität vom Jeffsy 27, das praktisch nie durchschlägt (ich würde sagen, es kommt von der Radgeometrie, nicht vom Dämpfer selber)

Mit den SRAM RS bin ich nicht wirklich zufrieden, nach einmal Durchlüften hatte ich sehr schnell wieder ein sehr langer Weg bis zum Bremsen. Aber Entlüften war neu für mich, also eventuell mein Problem. Bremsleistung selber ist i.O. Ich weiss nicht, ob die RSC besser sind.

Sonst viel Spiel in der E13 Sattelstütze, ich bekomme aber bald ein Ersatz, und ich bin vom Konzept überzeugt (mechanisch, fixe Höhen finde ich vorteilhaft, einfaches Service). Ich hoffe jetzt, dass die zweite die gute ist


----------



## 6uu6 (2. Juli 2017)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> @Kiter94 ,
> der Monarch HV im Jeffsy mit 4 Volumen Spacer ist sehr progressiv.
> Mit Debon Air Kammer und 3 Volumen Spacer ist er für mich top.



Bezieht sich doch auf das Jeffsy 29, nicht?


----------



## backcountrybonn (8. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 

wie hoch ist der Aufwand als Al two auf 1x11 umzubauen? Ist das mit dem verbauten 2.1 Schaltwerk überhaupt möglich, oder doch besser ein kurzes GX 1x11einbauen, ist ja eh bei bc im Moment im Angebot?

Und ich würde auch noch gern den Airshaft für 160mm verbauen?

Viele Grüße
Sebmic


----------



## Marci95 (9. Juli 2017)

funnymatze schrieb:


> Eine Frage:
> Ich habe bei meinem Jeffsy 27 CF Pro mit FOX FLOAT DPS PERFORMANCE ELITE Dämpfer folgende Auffälligkeit:
> 
> Die ersten 15 km war die FIRM (Open - Trail - Firm) Stellung des Dämpfers extrem hart. Der Dämpfer ist ca 10 mm eingefedert und dannach hat man ein richtiges Klacken gegen einen Anschlag / Lockout gehört.
> ...


Kam da bei dir was raus, hab genau das selbe Problem nach der ersten Tour.
Nur hab ich kein Schlag oder ähnliches gehört.


----------



## Stefanambass (9. Juli 2017)

Wo werden denn diese Gummi Ringe, die beim Thirstmaster dabei liegen eingebaut? Zwischen Rahmen und Flaschenhalter oder zwischen Kabelklemmung und Thirstmaster?


----------



## funnymatze (9. Juli 2017)

Marci95 schrieb:


> Kam da bei dir was raus, hab genau das selbe Problem nach der ersten Tour.
> Nur hab ich kein Schlag oder ähnliches gehört.



Dämpfer muss ins Headquarter nach Forchheim und dann zu Fox. 
Wenn gut läuft dauerts 3 Wochen. So wars zumindest bei mir. Jetzt funktioniert der Dämpfer aber. 

Bin mittlerweile ziemlich angefressen von dem "Service". Mein jeffsy 27 cf pro war mittlerweile das 3. mal eingesendet .. und das bei insgesamt 4 Trailtagen. Ich Schreib euch das die Tage mal zusammen .. nimmt mir grad massiv die Freude an dem Teil.


----------



## Marci95 (9. Juli 2017)

Also wirklich was kaputt, klasse. Ich mach das erst im Winter, ist mir zu blöd da den Sommer drauf zu verschwenden, der Dämpfer macht ja trotzdem ruhig am Hinterbau.
Also ich war jetzt zwei Tage fahren und finden es absolut klasse nur ab und zu höre ich eine Art Schlag von hinten obwohl ich den kompletten Dämpferhub (nachgemessen) nicht ausnutze...ich denke es ist irgendwie das Schaltwerk.

Ach ja was mir aufgefallen ist:
An der Sitzstrebe ist ja die Art Wippe verbunden, ist bei dir auf der einen Seite auch 10 Nm angegeben und auf der anderen 15 Nm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportbecker (10. Juli 2017)

Mal eine blöde Frage (sie wurde hier auch schon mal gestellt, jedoch nicht beantwortet): Wo finde ich bei den 27er CF-Modellen die Rahmennummer? Hat der QR-Code und Tretlagernähe was damit zu tun? Mein Tel. liest den jedoch nicht...

Danke


----------



## poekelz (10. Juli 2017)

Oben über dem QR-Code (auf dem Aufkleber) steht die Rahmennummer.


----------



## ChristianZZZ (10. Juli 2017)

Frage zwischendurch: gibt es hier Interessenten für ein Jeffsy CF Pro Race 27,5 Rahmengröße L? Von YT selbst ist es erst wieder ab dem 29.11.2017 lieferbar. Antworten gerne per PN


----------



## derbenno (11. Juli 2017)

ChristianZZZ schrieb:


> Frage zwischendurch: gibt es hier Interessenten für ein Jeffsy CF Pro Race 27,5 Rahmengröße L? Von YT selbst ist es erst wieder ab dem 29.11.2017 lieferbar. Antworten gerne per PN


Wieso willst du es verkaufen?


----------



## ChristianZZZ (11. Juli 2017)

Ich bin am Wochenende in Saalbach ein Pivot gefahren und glaub ich muss nach drei Jahren YT mal auf eine andere Marke umsteigen. Ansonsten ist an dem Jeffsy nichts auszusetzen.


----------



## bartos0815 (11. Juli 2017)

funnymatze schrieb:


> Dämpfer muss ins Headquarter nach Forchheim und dann zu Fox.
> Wenn gut läuft dauerts 3 Wochen. So wars zumindest bei mir. Jetzt funktioniert der Dämpfer aber.
> 
> Bin mittlerweile ziemlich angefressen von dem "Service". Mein jeffsy 27 cf pro war mittlerweile das 3. mal eingesendet .. und das bei insgesamt 4 Trailtagen. Ich Schreib euch das die Tage mal zusammen .. nimmt mir grad massiv die Freude an dem Teil.


wieso muss der dämpfer erst ins hq und dann zu fox. fox nimmt garantiefälle direkt von privat an im gegensatz zu sram. einfach mit fehlerbeschreibung und rechnungskopie vom rad einsenden. fertig.


----------



## Sportbecker (11. Juli 2017)

poekelz schrieb:


> Oben über dem QR-Code (auf dem Aufkleber) steht die Rahmennummer.



Danke, hab den QR-Code mal saubergemacht und dadurch auch die Nummer gefunden


----------



## Marci95 (11. Juli 2017)

Marci95 schrieb:


> Ach ja was mir aufgefallen ist:
> An der Sitzstrebe ist ja die Art Wippe verbunden, ist bei dir auf der einen Seite auch 10 Nm angegeben und auf der anderen 15 Nm?



Könnte mir jemand anderes mit einem Carbonrahmen die Frage kurz beantworten, wäre super 
Auf dem Bild habe ich das Gelenk makiert.


----------



## Sportbecker (11. Juli 2017)

Ich schaue dann mal, wenn ich zuhause bin.

Edit: beide Seiten sind mit 10 Nm beschriftet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (11. Juli 2017)

Marci95 schrieb:


> Könnte mir jemand anderes mit einem Carbonrahmen die Frage kurz beantworten, wäre super
> Auf dem Bild habe ich das Gelenk makiert.





 

https://ytmedia.azureedge.net/pdf/303_JEFFSY_27_CF_Technical-Information-BOM_Customer.pdf


----------



## Sportbecker (11. Juli 2017)

Die Grafik widerspricht der Beschriftung am Bike. Mein Lower Link will 20 Nm, das Upper Link 10 Nm, war gerade noch mal am Bike gucken...


----------



## Marci95 (11. Juli 2017)

Sehr komisch auf meinem lower steht auch 20 Nm und auf meinem upper auf der einen Seite 10 und auf der anderen 15...
Außerdem mein ich mich entsinnen zu können, dass auf den Horstlink 12 Nm stehen.
Die Bremssättel sollen laut Handbuch auch mit 9,5 Nm angezogen werden, was mir etwas viel vorkommt, bei 8 klingt es schon komisch, was habt ihr da?

Bin jetzt leicht verwirrt


----------



## Sportbecker (11. Juli 2017)

Bremssattel mache ich immer 8 Nm. Ist auch noch keiner abgefallen


----------



## funnymatze (11. Juli 2017)

Nachdem ich einer der ersten war, der sein Jeffsy CF Pro 27,5 erhalten hat und auch wirklich begeistert war möchte ich euch nun mal meine aktuellen Problemchen schildern:

Mein Bike kam Anfang Mai an, nach einer kurzen Testfahrt hat das Lock-Out des Dämpfers plötzlich nicht mehr funktioniert. 
Ich hatte das Problem an YT geschildert, es hieß Dämpfer muss ins HQ zum Check und dann zu Fox. 
Nachdem ich jedoch schon einen Bike Urlaub am Gardasee geplant hatte, haben wir ausgemacht den Dämpfer dannach einzuschicken.

Bei der dritten Tour in Riva ist mir hat sich der Clip der Bremsleitung vom Oberrohr gelöst. Sturz oder ähnliches hatte ich keinen. Auch wenn das Bike auf den Steinpisten sicherlich gut durchgerüttelt wurde. 

 
Ich habe das dann YT gemeldet und nach einem Ersatzklebepad gefragt. Die Antwort war: Die Garantie können Sie bei Carbon nur übernehmen, wenn YT das repariert. Also komplettes Bike zu YT (Dämpfer war eh schon unterwegs, also wars auch schon egal).

Nach dann ca. 3 Wochen sind Dämpfer (scheint jetzt i.O. zu sein) und Bike wieder eingetrudelt. Allerdings hat die Klebestelle jetzt folgendermaßen ausgeschaut. 

  (nicht wirklich schön)
Desweiteren hat sich beim Transport wohl irgendwas in der verstellbaren Sattelstütze verklemmt. Ich konnte jedenfalls trotz Demontage und abarbeiten des RaceFace Troubleshooting Guides das Problem nicht beheben. 
Also wieder an YT gewandt. Ich natürlich schon sehr angefressen, dass sie es bei einem 4k € Bike nicht schaffen zumindest zum Ausliefzustand mal alles funktionsfähig zu haben.
Folge war: Bike muss wieder zu YT. Versprochen wurde mir auf Grund der Umstände eine Bearbeitungszeit von 48h. Real waren es dann glaub ich eher 8 Tage..

Bike ist jetzt seit ein paar Tagen wieder da, die Stütze wurde nicht wirklich repariert. Der Hebel klackt immer noch und in der Stütze war zu viel Luftdruck, so dass ein Einrasten in einer Position gar nicht möglich war.. Wenigstens hab ich als Entschädigung den ersten Service ( Laufräder nachstellen und Co) und einen "Merchandising Gutschein" bekommen.

Des Weiteren ist es ziemlich ärgerlich, dass sich der Rahmenschutz der hinteren Kettenstrebe sehr leicht löst. Ich habe hier eben nach 4 Ausfahrten schon den Schutz verloren, da man hier mit dem Schuh (Ferse) leicht hinkommt. Bei mir löst sich daher schon das "YT Logo". Bei YT ist das Problem wohl bekannt und massivere Decals kommen im November..

Also ca. 3 Monate nach Bestellung ist mein Fazit:
 - 4 Trailtage
 - ca. 2.5 Monate war das Bike im Versand bzw. bei YT

Mein Fazit daher:  Ja das Bike ist ziemlich geil. YT hat aber anscheinend echt noch Probleme in:
 a) Auslieferqualität
 b) In der Servicequalität

Das einzige was ich Loben kann, dass mein Service Kollege von YT immer durchaus freundlich und auch recht gut zu erreichen war (im Vergleich zu einem anderen Direktversänder C**yon).

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt wie es weitergeht.

Falls Fragen gibt, einfach melden


----------



## derbenno (12. Juli 2017)

funnymatze schrieb:


> Nachdem ich einer der ersten war, der sein Jeffsy CF Pro 27,5 erhalten hat und auch wirklich begeistert war möchte ich euch nun mal meine aktuellen Problemchen schildern:
> 
> Mein Bike kam Anfang Mai an, nach einer kurzen Testfahrt hat das Lock-Out des Dämpfers plötzlich nicht mehr funktioniert.
> Ich hatte das Problem an YT geschildert, es hieß Dämpfer muss ins HQ zum Check und dann zu Fox.
> ...


Einer der ersten?  Ich habe mein Jeffsy CF Pro seit Mitte März. Hast halt wahrscheinlich ein Montagsbike erwischt. Aber wegen einer Halterung das Bike einschicken ist schon sehr fragwürdig  Ich hätte das wieder dran geklebt und es hätte sicherlich niemanden interessiert...

Das mit dem Rahmenschutz an den Kettenstreben kann ich bestätigen

Ansonsten habe ich das Bike fast täglich in Gebrauch und es hat auch schon eine Woche hartes Ballern in Vinschgau (Chilli Trail, Roatbrunn Trail) hinter sich. Läuft soweit problemlos. 

Nur die e13 Felgen sind Müll.. meiner Meinung nach viel zu weich und die hintere werd ich demnächst wohl tauschen müssen

Im Großen und ganzen ein geiles Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marci95 (12. Juli 2017)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

@funnymatze das ist natürlich alles sehr ärgerlich, vor allem wie der Kleber aussieht...jetzt war das Rad ja schon dreimal eingesendet.
Nach der dritten Reparatur darf man doch den Kaufpreis zurück verlangen, hatte das zumindest mal bei einem Laptop.
Vielleicht hast ja mit einem komplett neuen mehr Glück 

Zu den Drehmomentangaben:
Ich habe heute Morgen nochmal nachgeschaut, also das Lower 20Nm (ist auch auf allen Bildern im Forum so zu sehen), jedoch laut YT Datenblatt nur mit 12 Nm anzuziehen und auf den Produktbildern der Carbonmodelle (ich häng die mal an) findet sich auch überall die 12Nm Angabe. 
Das Upper wie schon häufiger erwähnt bei mir die eine Seite 10Nm die andere 15Nm, auf dem Blatt stehen 15Nm, auf den Bildern ist immer nur die rechte Seite zu erkennen auf welcher auch 15Nm zu erkennen sind.
Das Main ist überall (Mein Rahmen, Datenblatt und Bilder) mit 20Nm angegeben.
Das Horstlink ist bei mir mit 12Nm beschriftet, auf anderen Bildern von Usern sowie von YT selbst meine ich das auch zu erkennen (siehe Anhang YT Bilder), jedoch besagt die Angabe auf dem Datenblatt 7Nm.
Die Dämpferbolzen sind überall mit 10-12Nm angegeben.

Auf einem Bild vom Alurahmen (auch im Anhang) sehe ich dann am Pivotlink ganz klar 7Nm 
Am Upper und Lower jedoch auch 15 beziehungsweiße 12Nm

Also ich komme zu der Vermutung, dass die Jungs und Mädels die die Bikes zusammenschrauben einfach munter in die Kiste greifen und ranschrauben was passt.
Werde mal bei YT anrufen und das abklären, ich vermute jedoch sehr stark, dass man nach dem Datenblatt gehen muss.

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Sportbecker (12. Juli 2017)

Na da haben wir ja in ein Wespennest gestochen 

Wäre cool, wenn Du uns über die Aussage von YT informierst


----------



## Marci95 (12. Juli 2017)

Sportbecker schrieb:


> Wäre cool, wenn Du uns über die Aussage von YT informierst



Werde ich natürlich machen 

Habe gerade mal das Drehmomentdatenblatt des Alurahmens mit dem des Carbonrahmens verglichen --> exakt die gleichen Angaben.
Also ein Vertauschen der Schrauben von Alu- und Carbonrahmen kommt nicht in Frage.

Edit:
Also hab grad bei YT angerufen, erstmal: Sie wissen von dem Problem.
Es werden wirklich einfach verschiedene Schrauben genommen, sie sind gerade dabei das umzustellen und für jeden Rahmen die richtigen Angaben auf die Schrauben zu machen.
Grundsätzlich meinte er man solle immer nach den Drawings gehen, die Angaben seien von Bedeutung.
Auf meine Frage was mit den Leuten sei, die das Drawing nicht kennen und sich auf die Angaben auf dem Rahmen verlassen (so wie ich) antwortete er:
Es sei kein Problem die Angaben auf den Rahmen einzuhalten, da die Schrauben darauf auslegt sind und diese gegen sich selbst drücken und nicht gegen den Rahmen.
Falls Probleme oder Schäden auftreten (da ich sagte ich bin schon zwei Touren mit den falschen Momenten gefahren) meinte er, sie als Hersteller ständen dann in der Plicht und man brauche sich als Kunde keine Gedanken zu machen, jedoch wird das nicht passieren.
Die Leute die das 100% klären können, waren gerade in einer Besprechung, ich soll eine E-Mail schreiben und dann bekomm ich eine absolut sichere Aussage.

Was mir jetzt im Nachhinein einfällt ist das Problem mit meinen unterschiedlichen Beschriftungen an der Upper, laut Drawing soll ich sie ja mit 15Nm anziehen, aber auf der einen steht 10Nm, also nach der Aussage des Mitarbeiters nicht auf 15Nm ausgelegt...

Die 9,5Nm am Bremssattel wären kein Problem am Carbonrahmen, aber als Maximum zu verstehen, also 8Nm seien auch vollkommen ausreichend.

Edit 2: E-Mail ist raus.


----------



## Kiter94 (18. Juli 2017)

Ist jemand das Jeffsy mal im Vergleich zum neuen Remedy gefahren?
Ich hatte neulich das Remedy 9.9 RSL in der Hand und war begeistert, liegt jedoch weit außerhalb meines Budgets.  Das Jeffsy 27 CF Pro gefällt mir auch sehr, bietet für weniger Geld jedoch fast das gleiche. Die Geo ist ja sehr ähnlich. 
Frage mich noch wie der Hinterbau am Jeffsy so funktioniert, verglichen mit dem Full Flotter von Trek oder mit meinem aktuellen Tyee...
Finde leider keins zum testen bisher..


----------



## FAJ (18. Juli 2017)

Kiter94 schrieb:


> Ist jemand das Jeffsy mal im Vergleich zum neuen Remedy gefahren?
> Ich hatte neulich das Remedy 9.9 RSL in der Hand und war begeistert, liegt jedoch weit außerhalb meines Budgets.  Das Jeffsy 27 CF Pro gefällt mir auch sehr, bietet für weniger Geld jedoch fast das gleiche. Die Geo ist ja sehr ähnlich.
> Frage mich noch wie der Hinterbau am Jeffsy so funktioniert, verglichen mit dem Full Flotter von Trek oder mit meinem aktuellen Tyee...
> Finde leider keins zum testen bisher..



Hi
genauso gings mit auch, finde das Remedy auch heiss!
 Ich lese immer das Jeffsy sei poppiger, das Remedy bügle eher glatt und weniger poppig - was auch immer das heissen mag - also mehr fuer Touren.
Preis Leistung krieg ich von YT mehr meine ich.
Nun ich habe mich fuers Jeffsy entschieden (auch der 29er wegen) und wuerde falls der Geldscheisser wieder mal funktioniert, das Remedy gleich noch nachordern .


----------



## sand0kan (20. Juli 2017)

Ich fahre das Pro Race Jeffsy. Hat jemanden auch das gefuhl wenn mann den dampfer auf trail fahrt das es 'hackelt' weiss nicht so gut wie ich es umschreiben soll. Habe dan das gefuhl das irgend eine schraube nicht fest ist was aber nicht ist also ein gufuhl das es irgendwo spiel gibt. Wenn ich den dempfer offen fahre ist das gefuhl weg.


----------



## Kiter94 (24. Juli 2017)

sand0kan schrieb:


> Ich fahre das Pro Race Jeffsy. Hat jemanden auch das gefuhl wenn mann den dampfer auf trail fahrt das es 'hackelt' weiss nicht so gut wie ich es umschreiben soll. Habe dan das gefuhl das irgend eine schraube nicht fest ist was aber nicht ist also ein gufuhl das es irgendwo spiel gibt. Wenn ich den dempfer offen fahre ist das gefuhl weg.



Bist Du schon weiter gekommen? Anscheinend liest man hier im Forum öfters von Problemen mit dem Fox Dämpfer...
Sonst zufrieden mit dem Bike?


----------



## FAJ (24. Juli 2017)

.. das turned mich richtig ab!
Bei mir müsste es naechste woche soweit sein race pro im Anmarsch.

Jmd mit race pro - wie sind die Carbonlaufräder?
Fox Dämpfer mit Problemen < schluck >

Schrauben munter bunt gemischt verteilt, Drehmomentkleber nach Zufallsprinzip,
Bremsleitungsclips, die sich lösen ... und der Erste, der sein race pro losschlaegt?!

Nachtigall hoer ich dir trapsen?


----------



## backcountrybonn (31. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

wie schaut es eigentlich mit der Lackqualität aus, sind die Carbonmodelle eventuell etwas robuster? Der Lack der Alumodelle ist wohl nicht anodisiert, oder? Und wie breit sind eigentlich die DT Swiss 1900 Felgen, die Außenbreite ist 30mm?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Totobiker (1. August 2017)

Servus in die Runde,

planmäßig soll mein bestelltes *Jeffsy* *27,5 AL TWO* ab 9. August ausgeliefert werden und ich stehe kurz vor der Stornierung... Warum? In Kurzfassung: 38 Jahre jung, 10 Jahre gar nicht Rad gefahren, mit dem alten Hobel von früher unterwegs (Starr-Mtb.), keinerlei Erfahrung mit Dämpfern/Federgabeln. Ich fahre seit ca. 8 Monaten mit dem Alt-Hobel in relativ rauem Gelände, Wald-/Forstwege mit Anstiegen, diverse steile und weniger steile Single-Trails...

So, long story short: Ich bilde mir ein, ich bräuchte unbedingt einen Dämpfer, der einen Lock-Out hat. Oder doch nicht (siehe meine Erfahrungen!)? Daher kurze knackige Frage: *Wie sehr wippt das AL TWO bergauf*, wenn der Dämpfer richtig eingestellt ist... fast gar nicht? kaum? total arg? Ein paar first-hand-impressions wären genial... Bis auf weiteres storniere ich mal noch nicht...  

Merci Euch für Input!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Capic Biker (2. August 2017)

Wenn der Dämpfer richtig eingestellt ist und du kein Elefantentretter bist dann merkst du kaum bis gar nichts vom Dämpfer Bergauf.
Mit Elefantentretter mein ich das du dein ganzes Körpergewicht dazu nutzt das Pedal nach unten zu drücken.


----------



## Totobiker (2. August 2017)

Danke, das macht wieder etwas Mut. Bisher bleibe ich bei Anstiegen immer schön sitzen (Hardtail) und trete eben so vor mich hin.... würde mal nicht behaupten, dass ich meine 78 kg komplett auf die Pedale stemme.... viele sagen auch "Lockout? Brauch ich nicht".... aber ich weiss es nunmal nicht.


----------



## Sportbecker (2. August 2017)

Ein leicht wippender Hinterbau ist nicht zwangsläufig ineffizient auf dem Trail. Im Gegenteil, er generiert mehr Grip als ein Hardtail und damit besseren Vortrieb. Auf steilen Asphaltrampen siehts evtl. etwas anders aus, das ist aber auch nicht das Revier des Jeffsy.


----------



## Totobiker (2. August 2017)

Also ist zu unterscheiden:
- bergauf, Asphalt (fahr ich nicht)
- bergauf, Wald/Schotter/Geröll
????


----------



## Sportbecker (2. August 2017)

Und die Zeiten, in denen man seine ganze Energie in den Dämpfer getreten hat, sind dank der ausgefeilten Kinematiken moderner Bikes eh vorbei.


----------



## Sportbecker (2. August 2017)

Totobiker schrieb:


> Also ist zu unterscheiden:
> - bergauf, Asphalt (fahr ich nicht)
> - bergauf, Wald/Schotter/Geröll
> ????


Genau. Ein Fully führt das Hinterrad halt sauberer über unebenes Terrain. Und bergab sparst Du auch Körner, da du auch ab und zu sitzenbleiben kannst


----------



## Totobiker (2. August 2017)

Dann mache ich vielleicht (aus Unwissenheit) doch gerade aus einer Mücke einen riesigen Elefanten......


----------



## Sportbecker (2. August 2017)

Versuch macht kluch. Fahr doch mal Probe. Aus welcher Gegend kommst Du?


----------



## Totobiker (2. August 2017)

Augsburg/München

PS: Gäbe es den metrischen Deluxe RT im Aftermarket würd ich mich gar nicht weiter drum kümmern sondern einfach tauschen wenn ich der Meinung wäre ich brauch das....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dandy74 (2. August 2017)

Ich fahre das AL TWO ( umgebaut auf 1x11), komme aus dem Schwarzwald und war dieses Jahr damit am Gardasee, in den Dolomiten, in der Schweiz und im Allgäu unterwegs. Ein super tolles All-Mountain. Das der Dämpfer keinen Lockout hat, hat mich nie gestört. Ich kann nur sagen: Kauf es dir und hab Spass.


----------



## Totobiker (2. August 2017)

You made my day!


----------



## Ghoste (3. August 2017)

derbenno schrieb:


> Nur die e13 Felgen sind Müll.. meiner Meinung nach viel zu weich und die hintere werd ich demnächst wohl tauschen müssen



Kurze Frage da ein Kumpel ein neues Bike sucht. Das mit den LRS ist mir beim Vergleich zwischen CF und AL auch aufgefallen.
Da würde ich doch die DT Swiss vom günstigeren AL bevorzugen. Warum verbaut YT hier die e13?

Hat zufällig jemand das reale Gewicht für Rahmengröße M beim CF Pro 27?


----------



## sand0kan (3. August 2017)

Kiter94 schrieb:


> Bist Du schon weiter gekommen? Anscheinend liest man hier im Forum öfters von Problemen mit dem Fox Dämpfer...
> Sonst zufrieden mit dem Bike?


Habe nicht mehr gefahren. Dieses wochende wieder werde noch berichten. Das Bike gefahlt weiter super.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## sand0kan (5. August 2017)

Habe mal ein video gemacht weil das ist einfacher. Das BONK sound fuhlt man also auch in den Lenker. hat jemanden eine idee was das sein kann? Habe erst 4 mahl aufs rad gefahren.

Glucklich ist es mein Bett nicht anders wurde es krach geben bei nachbarn


----------



## Flash_Matze (5. August 2017)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backcountrybonn (6. August 2017)

Huhu, könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen, welche Felgenbreite die ALs mir der Dt Swiss 1900 am Jeffsy 27 haben? VG und Dank


----------



## dandy74 (6. August 2017)

27 mm
https://www.dtswiss.com/Laufrader/Laufrader-MTB/M-1900-Spline-27-5


----------



## sand0kan (7. August 2017)

Einige Action fotos
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## poekelz (7. August 2017)

Flash_Matze schrieb:


> ...Ich möchte mit den Bike in der Saison wo die Bikeparks geschlossen haben weiterhin richtig Spaß haben mit Schnelligkeit und Drops usw. Ich mag es auch sehr gerne einfach mit zwei Bikes nach Österreich zu fahren und einfach ohne Kompromisse wie z.b in Leogang den Hangman oder Saalbach die Blueline, Geißkopf mal die Flowline/Freeride ohne Probleme runter zu fahren. Ich sollte nicht danach Sorgen haben müssen, wegen Rahmen und Laufräder usw.
> Also jetzt nicht die extremen Downhillstrecken, aber einfach mal einen Tag auch mal leicht mit den Enduro/Trail Bike die Flowlines zu fahren und auch mal ein entspanntes fahren und auch mal die Berge hochfahren, weil es ja auch logischerweise mit solchen Bikes einfacher und auch schneller geht.



Also für die "ältere Generation" zu der ich auch gehöre (ich habe mit dem DH 2013 aufgehört), kann ich dir sagen, dass mein J27 alles das besser kann, was mein 26er Liteville 301 mit 160mm konnte.  Ein Capra wäre für mich zu nahe am Downhiller, was mich nur iritiert ist, das du von Drops schreibst. Da ist es immer eine Frage der Höhe und wie sauber du landest - klar wird das J27 das Wegstecken bis zu, sagen wir mal 1 - 1,5m denke ich, vom Konzept ist es aber als ein Race-Enduro bis Allmountain gedacht, daher würde ich es für´s richtig grobe Geläuf nicht ensetzen wollen.


----------



## PhilBoss (9. August 2017)

Hey 
hat iwer seine Pike (150mm) am Jeffsy 27 auf 160mm umgerüstet? Will das evtl mit dem air schaft machen aber will eigentlich nicht, dass sich das Tretlager groß anhebt. Sind zwar nur 4-5mm oder so aber trotzdem xD ...andererseits müsste ja genau das der Fall sein beim CF Pro Race oder? Durch die 160mm Gabel. Oder hat die aus irgendwelchen Gründen (Fox anstatt Rockshox) eine andere Einbauhöhe? Bin echt grad hilflos...vlt hats jemand gemacht und kann berichten....ob es sich überhaupt lohnt und alles....
Vielen Dank schonmal!

Ride on (your Jeffsy) !


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (9. August 2017)

Hat das CF Pro Race eigentlich eine andere Wippe, dass es 160 mm Federweg am Hinterbau generieren kann?


----------



## Vincy (10. August 2017)

Mußt da bei YT nachfragen, weil es keine veröffentlichte Teilenr gibt.
Die Einbaulänge ist da gleich, nur unterschiedlicher Hub (230 x 60 bzw 65mm).
Die Geodaten sind unterschiedlich, kommt wegen der längeren Gabel (Einbaulänge 542 bzw 552mm).


----------



## KtuluOne62 (10. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

habe seit April ein Jeffsy AL Two und bin damit sehr zufrieden.
Aber nach ein paar Monaten kommt natürlich der Basteltrieb auf und ich würde gerne auf 1x12 Eagle GX auf-/umrüsten.
Hatte mir überlegt die Kurbel mit dem Spider zu belassen und einfach ein absoluteBLACK Narrow-Wide Kettenblatt - Oval - 64mm und einen Bashring 104mm Lochkreis zu montieren. Die Frage, die ich mir stelle ist, ob das mit der Kettenlinie passt.
Irgendwelche Erfahrungen?


----------



## HolyGuacomole (17. August 2017)

Sebmic schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie hoch ist der Aufwand als Al two auf 1x11 umzubauen? Ist das mit dem verbauten 2.1 Schaltwerk überhaupt möglich, oder doch besser ein kurzes GX 1x11einbauen, ist ja eh bei bc im Moment im Angebot?
> 
> Und ich würde auch noch gern den Airshaft für 160mm verbauen?


Da ich an Ähnlichem überlege: Hat jemand zum Umbau auf 1x11 und Tuning der Pike auf 160 Erfahrungen bzw Aufwandsvorstellungen?


----------



## SickboyLC4 (17. August 2017)

HolyGuacomole schrieb:


> Da ich an Ähnlichem überlege: Hat jemand zum Umbau auf 1x11 und Tuning der Pike auf 160 Erfahrungen bzw Aufwandsvorstellungen?



*Beides am 29´er gemacht:*
- Umbau 1x11 auf 8000´er XT 11-46 und 30´er Absoluteblack oval (Kosten ~280€ meine ich, ohne Teileverkauf) --> jetzt kommt noch Garbaruk Kasette 11-50 drauf
- Umbau Pike von 140mm auf 160mm --> Kosten ca. 40€ (Airshaft 30€ + SRAM Butter + Öl..., da beides eh nicht da gehabt)

Beides ohne Probleme und recht fix (war aber halt Shimanoumbau...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyGuacomole (17. August 2017)

Danke dir. Mit der Pike ist das ja wirklich kein Ding.

Hat jemand Erfahrung nur mit nem Tausch des Kettenblattes oder muss das Schaltwerk auch weichen, wenn ich von 2x11 auf 1x11 gehe? (wie erwähnt, das 27 AL2 auf 1x11 umbauen)


----------



## SickboyLC4 (17. August 2017)

Welche Kurbel...? EDIT --> Hast die selbe Kurbel wie ich, die Affect --> Geht ohne Probleme

Bei Race Face kann man alles lässig umbauen, da Direct Mount System.
Brauchst die "Nuss" für die Verschraubung vom Blatt auf der Kurbel (Vielzahn...)

Schaltwerk und Trigger geht auf jeden Fall.
Als einziges der Schaltwerkkäfig bedarf eines Umbaus, wenn eine viel größere Kasette Draufkommt (50 Zähne...)

Übrigens:
Hab grad geschaut, du hast die 10-42 Kasette, also eine Bandbreite von 420%.
An deiner stelle würde ich erstmal NUR vorne das Blatt auf 1-fach umbauen, alles andere
so lassen und testen ob dir das reicht.

Spiel mal mit dem Ritzelrecher


----------



## HolyGuacomole (17. August 2017)

Thanksalot ;-)


----------



## derbenno (23. August 2017)

Weiß jemand wo ich Dämpferbuchsen für mein Jeffsy CF Pro herbekomme?


----------



## poekelz (23. August 2017)

*Beim Huber: www.huber-bushings.com*


----------



## sand0kan (25. August 2017)

sand0kan schrieb:


> Habe mal ein video gemacht weil das ist einfacher. Das BONK sound fuhlt man also auch in den Lenker. hat jemanden eine idee was das sein kann? Habe erst 4 mahl aufs rad gefahren.
> 
> Glucklich ist es mein Bett nicht anders wurde es krach geben bei nachbarn [emoji14]


dampfer is zuruck nach yt. hoffe er ist zuruck vor 9. september weil ferien in solden. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## Vincy (25. August 2017)

Bei Fox kannst dich direkt an den Fox Service wenden, dann geht es viel schneller. 
Das Schlüfgeräusch ist normal, kommt vom Transferport (für Druckausgleich) der beiden Luftkammern.


----------



## sand0kan (25. August 2017)

werde mal anrufen nach fox

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## poekelz (26. August 2017)

Ist nicht an der Pike unten auf der linken Seiten unter der Innensechskantschraube normalerweise eine Unterlegscheibe ("Crush Washer" verbaut? Bei meinem Jeffsy ist die Schraube ohne unterlegscheibe verbaut und ich habe so den Verdacht, dass sich dadurch das Öl auf der Seite verflüchtig hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SickboyLC4 (26. August 2017)

Nee, bei mir war keine drunter (2016'er 29" RC pike) 

Die Abdichtung findet glaube ich über den Passdurchmesser der Airshaft statt. Der hockt ja in einer leichten Übermaßpassung in der Gabel und wird durch diese schraube gehalten 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## poekelz (26. August 2017)

Scheint tatsächlich bei den 2017ern so zu sein, im Service Video wird auch keine Scheibe mehr gewechselt.


----------



## Kiter94 (29. August 2017)

Ich schwanke momentan zwischen dem Jeffsy 27 CF One und CF Pro - für welches würdet ihr euch entscheiden?

Die Vorteile im Pro sehe ich vor allem in der Eagle Gruppe und im Fox Fahrwerk, wobei ich dort auch schon öfters gelesen habe, dass die Pike besser als die 34 sein soll? Der Carbon Lenker und die RSC Bremsen sind natürlich auch noch ein weiteres Schamkerl


----------



## poekelz (30. August 2017)

Das ist doch primär eine Budget Frage! Wenn du die Kohle für das CF-Pro über hast, ab dafür!
Ansonsten kann man so ein CF one auch für seine Bedarfe genügend aufrüsten, mir persönlich gefällt das RS Fahrwerk an meinem CF one sehr gut, Carbon Lenker (RF SiXC), 30er Kettenblatt vorne und 9-44 e*13 Kassette, sowie andere Reifen (inkl. TL) wurden dann im Laufe der Saison nachgerüstet.


----------



## Kiter94 (1. September 2017)

Ja natürlich ist das eine Budget Frage, aber es ist auch die Frage ob der Aufpreis sich lohnt, das P/L Verhältnis ist natürlich grandios. 
Leider liest man recht wenig Erfahrungsberichte gerade auch über das CF Pro...


----------



## poekelz (1. September 2017)

...und jetzt gibt´s überhaupt keine Diskussion mehr: Jeffsy CF Pro Race zum Preis vom CF Pro  (-500€) - mehr Bike wirst du für 4k definitiv nicht bekommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floOhster (15. September 2017)

Nachdem ich mich erst zu den 29ern verlaufen habe bin ich hier nun hoffentlich richtig 

ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem potentem trailbike/Enduro und denke das jeffsy würde mir eigentlich auch ziemlich gut taugen.

Gerade ist ja das 27 CF pro Race für den gleichen Preis wie das CF pro zu haben.
Gibt es irgendeinen Grund nicht zu dem race zu greifen? Konnte jemand die beiden schon mal direkt vergleichen?

Vor allem interessiert mich ob sich das bisschen mehr Federweg auch negativ auswirkt auf Handling und uphill. Mit carbon Felgen habe ich keine Erfahrung, bin da bisschen skeptisch, wäre ja ziemlich teuer zu ersetzen


----------



## floOhster (17. September 2017)

floOhster schrieb:


> Gerade ist ja das 27 CF pro Race für den gleichen Preis wie das CF pro zu haben.
> Gibt es irgendeinen Grund nicht zu dem race zu greifen? Konnte jemand die beiden schon mal direkt vergleichen?



Niemand? Bin so kurz davor zu zu schlagen


----------



## funnymatze (17. September 2017)

Bei dem Angebot aktuell machst du mit dem Cf Pro Race sicher nichts falsch. Einfach zuschlagen !


----------



## Flash_Matze (17. September 2017)

.


----------



## floOhster (17. September 2017)

Die einzigen Bedenken die ich habe ist wie sich das mehr an Federweg auf das Handling auswirkt. Also ob das Race im Vergleich zum pro etwas von dem viel gelobten pop und Agilität verliert


----------



## poekelz (18. September 2017)

Hey, wir sprechen hier über 1cm!!! Den musst du erstmal nutzen und dann auch noch MERKEN....

Das wird sich gleich fahren (von der Geo her), weil die Winkel gleich sind und weils auch nicht schwerer ist, kanns dann auch nicht träger sein.


----------



## floOhster (18. September 2017)

poekelz schrieb:


> Hey, wir sprechen hier über 1cm!!! Den musst du erstmal nutzen und dann auch noch MERKEN....
> 
> Das wird sich gleich fahren (von der Geo her), weil die Winkel gleich sind und weils auch nicht schwerer ist, kanns dann auch nicht träger sein.



und ein halbes grad Lenkwinkel 
Aber ja ich weis, ich glaube ich muss mir nur selbst die 4k noch rechtfertigen, vermutlich würde das cf one für 600€ weniger ja auch reichen.
Aber Sale und so


----------



## seblill (18. September 2017)

floOhster schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mich erst zu den 29ern verlaufen habe bin ich hier nun hoffentlich richtig
> 
> ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem potentem trailbike/Enduro und denke das jeffsy würde mir eigentlich auch ziemlich gut taugen.
> 
> ...


Ich hätte tatsächlich nen Einwand. Habe mich auch deswegen ganz bewusst für die CF Pro-Variante und gegen die Race-Variante entschieden.
Drei Argumente:
1. Die Carbon Laufräder auf dem Race haben ziemlich viel Flex, mit anderen Worten für meine Begriffe ziemlich weich für härtere Einsätze. Zugegebenrmaßen hängt das natürlich auch von deiner individuellen Fahrweise ab. Dagegen haben sich die Laufräder auf dem CF Pro schon mehrfach in diversen Tests hervorragend geschlagen.
2. Die Sattelstütze: auf der Race-Variante ist die Reverb von RS verbaut. Mit der konnte ich mich noch nie anfreunden, vor allem, weil sie stets ein wenig Spiel aufweist, was mich schon immer genervt hat. Dagegen hat die Turbine von RF auf dem CF Pro null Spiel und funzt einwandfrei, ich zumindest war sofort verknallt.
3. Die Eagle-Schaltung beim CF Pro: das ist definitiv das Hauptargument schlechthin. Die 1x12 Schaltung von Sram ist schlicht und ergreifend nur geil! Auch hier kommts natürlich darauf an, was man so fährt. Bin selbst viel im Alpenraum unterwegs und dadurch oft mit anstrengenden Anstiegen beschäftigt. Nach nur einem halben Jahr habe ich meine eigene 1x11-Schaltung wieder weg gebaut und bin wieder auf 2x11 zurück. Aber mit der neuen Eagle kann man wieder in den Bergen Einfach fahren ohne, Angst zu haben, dass beim nächsten Anstieg wieder ein Gang fehlt. Sie schaltet fein, leise, präzise und ist auch im steilen absolut brauchbar - einfach nur Hammer.

Klar, optisch hätte mir natürlich die Race-Variante viel besser gefallen, ist natürlich auch wieder Geschmackssache. Die langweilige Auswahl zwischen schwarz/rot und nur schwarz beim CF Pro ist schon recht öde. Und auch die Kashima-Beschichtung bei den Federungselementen des Race-Bikes sind schon echte Hingucker im Vergleich zu dem banalen schwarz beim CF Pro. Aber wie gesagt, am Ende habe ich mich gegen Race entschieden und würde es auch jetzt wieder tun - die Eagle ist es mir wert. Übrigens bin ich mit dem CF Pro vollauf begeistert, fahre es aber selbst erst seit drei Wochen.


----------



## floOhster (18. September 2017)

seblill schrieb:


> Ich hätte tatsächlich nen Einwand. Habe mich auch deswegen ganz bewusst für die CF Pro-Variante und gegen die Race-Variante entschieden.
> Drei Argumente:
> 1. Die Carbon Laufräder auf dem Race haben ziemlich viel Flex, mit anderen Worten für meine Begriffe ziemlich weich für härtere Einsätze. Zugegebenrmaßen hängt das natürlich auch von deiner individuellen Fahrweise ab. Dagegen haben sich die Laufräder auf dem CF Pro schon mehrfach in diversen Tests hervorragend geschlagen.
> 2. Die Sattelstütze: auf der Race-Variante ist die Reverb von RS verbaut. Mit der konnte ich mich noch nie anfreunden, vor allem, weil sie stets ein wenig Spiel aufweist, was mich schon immer genervt hat. Dagegen hat die Turbine von RF auf dem CF Pro null Spiel und funzt einwandfrei, ich zumindest war sofort verknallt.
> ...



Laufräder denk ich muss ich einfach mal testen, sollten sich aber gut verkaufen lassen falls ich doch lieber was aus Alu möchte (Carbon ist mir da eh suspekt  )

Ich bin auch kein Fan der Reverb, hätte aber noch meine KS Lev gegen die ich tauschen kann. Dann wird die Reverb mit dem alten Bike verkauft.

Dann bleibt noch die Eagle... Da ich auch viel in den Alpen unterwegs bin und das Jeffsy idealerweise auch nen Alpencross mitmachen sollte hatte ich da auch schon meine Bedenken.
Die e*13 Kassette soll ja schon eine vergleichbare Bandbreite bringen, aber Eagle wäre schon feiner in der Abstufung. Dafür hängt das Schaltwerk bei der 1x11 nicht so tief.
Das Race mit Eagle wäre halt zu perfekt


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (18. September 2017)

floOhster schrieb:


> Laufräder denk ich muss ich einfach mal testen, sollten sich aber gut verkaufen lassen falls ich doch lieber was aus Alu möchte (Carbon ist mir da eh suspekt  )
> 
> Ich bin auch kein Fan der Reverb, hätte aber noch meine KS Lev gegen die ich tauschen kann. Dann wird die Reverb mit dem alten Bike verkauft.
> 
> ...



Dann warte noch bis Anfang des Jahres. Oder mach ein Upgrade auf 1x12. So teuer ist das nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floOhster (18. September 2017)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Dann warte noch bis Anfang des Jahres. Oder mach ein Upgrade auf 1x12. So teuer ist das nicht.


Denkst du, die Spec des neuen Modell ändert sich? Scheint ja angeblich eine bewusste Entscheidung gegen Eagle und für e13 gewesen zu sein wegen des Gewichts.
Der Umbau wären doch auch noch mal locker 300€ oder? Klar kann man wieder was reinholen durch den Verkauf der andern Teile aber bin mit 4k langsam schon über dem oberen Ende meines geplanten Budgets


----------



## Flash_Matze (19. September 2017)

.


----------



## floOhster (23. September 2017)

Nachdem das Race in M bereits ausverkauft ist musste ich jetzt einfach zuschlagen und hab mir das L geordert 
Wahrscheinlich besser so weil die Schmerzgrenze beim Budget immer höher wurde je länger ich gesucht habe, wenn ich noch ein bisschen warte dann wirds vermutlich ein s-works 

Wäre aber dennoch glücklich wenn es im Raum München jemand gibt bei dem ich mal Probesitzen könnte? Liefertermin ist ja leider erst Oktober..


----------



## poekelz (23. September 2017)

So mal als Erfahrungsautausch: Mit wieviel SAG fahrt ihr euer Jeffsy am Hinterbau?

Ich bin immer eher mit 30% unterwegs und nutze trotzdem nie den kompletten Federweg. (CF1 / Rockshox RT3 Deluxe Dämpfer) Ich vermute daher, das dort ab Werk eine ganze Menge Tokens im Dämpfer verbaut wurden, von denen ich wohl malz zwei (wenn es 5 wie beim 29er sind) entfernen.

EDIT: Ich habe heute morgen mal nachgeschaut. Im Gegensatz zum 29er J sind beim 27er KEINE Volumen Spacer im Dämpfer verbaut. Beim Zusammenbau habe ich aber die ab Werk fettfrei montierten Dämpferbolzen etwas geschmiert.


----------



## Stefanambass (24. September 2017)

poekelz schrieb:


> So mal als Erfahrungsautausch: Mit wieviel SAG fahrt ihr euer Jeffsy am Hinterbau?
> 
> Ich bin immer eher mit 30% unterwegs und nutze trotzdem nie den kompletten Federweg. (CF1 / Rockshox RT3 Deluxe Dämpfer) Ich vermute daher, das dort ab Werk eine ganze Menge Tokens im Dämpfer verbaut wurden, von denen ich wohl malz zwei (wenn es 5 wie beim 29er sind) entfernen.
> 
> EDIT: Ich habe heute morgen mal nachgeschaut. Im Gegensatz zum 29er J sind beim 27er KEINE Volumen Spacer im Dämpfer verbaut. Beim Zusammenbau habe ich aber die ab Werk fettfrei montierten Dämpferbolzen etwas geschmiert.



Fahre den RT3 Deluxe auch mit 30% Sag am CF1. Bisher ist er mir einmal durchgeschlagen. Im Normalfall sind aber selbst nach heftigen Schlägen noch ein paar mm Luft.


----------



## retrogroup (27. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich lese nun schon eine Weile hier im Forum mit. Ich habe mir kurzentschlossen (viel gelesen ), nachdem mir leider mein geliebtes individuell aufgebautes BMC Trailfox aus 2010 gestohlen wurde im September ein Jeffsy 27,5 Race Pro bestellt. Nachdem ich den Verlust des Trailfox (Alpencross und viele tolle Erlebnisse) halbwegs akzeptiert habe, steigt von Tag zu Tag die Vorfreude auf mein Jeffsy welches im Oktober geliefert werden soll.

Jetzt die eigentliche Frage. 

Ich überlege ob ich einige Komponenten vom Neurad demontieren sollte und evtl. optimieren und ersetzen soll. Ungefahrene Neuteile finden sicherlich eher einen Käufer.

- upgrade Fox 34 auf Fox 36?
- Guide Ultimate --> Magura MT7 (Habe sehr gute Erfahrungen über Jahre mit der Elixier CR gemacht)
- TRS Carbonlaufradsatz --> Wechsel auf Alu (sollten nicht schwerer und ebenbürtig sein ca.1650g)
- Hinterreifen soll recht hohen Rollwiderstand haben. --> tourentauglicher?
- Tubless wäre mein erstes Mal. (Rad sollte wartungsarm bleiben)

Möchte natürlich bei einem Rad in dieser Preisklasse nicht unnötig umbauen und zusätzlich Geld versenken sondern eher optimieren und Neuteile verkaufen. Ich denke das Gesamtpaket ist schon wirkliche "Endstufe" in dieser Bike - Klasse.

Ich bin dankbar für Tipps, Ratschläge und Meinungen.

Danke.


----------



## RickSp (27. September 2017)

Auch ich habe mir das Jeffsy Pro Race bestellt und möchte was am neuen Rad umbauen.
Ich habe hier noch eine Eagle Gruppe die ich gerne verbauen möchte. Nur welches Kettenblatt ich brauchen werde weiß ich noch nicht.

Wieviel offset hat denn das originale Kettenblatt auf der Next SL Kurbel? Und welchen offset wäre denn mit der Eagle sinnvoll?
Gibt es bei den Race Face überhaupt unterschiedliche offset? Die meisten Shops haben da überhaupt keine Angaben und wenn, dann finde ich nur 6mm.


----------



## H-P (28. September 2017)

retrogroup schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich lese nun schon eine Weile hier im Forum mit. Ich habe mir kurzentschlossen (viel gelesen ), nachdem mir leider mein geliebtes individuell aufgebautes BMC Trailfox aus 2010 gestohlen wurde im September ein Jeffsy 27,5 Race Pro bestellt. Nachdem ich den Verlust des Trailfox (Alpencross und viele tolle Erlebnisse) halbwegs akzeptiert habe, steigt von Tag zu Tag die Vorfreude auf mein Jeffsy welches im Oktober geliefert werden soll.
> 
> ...



Ich habe mir auch das 27.5 Pro Race bestellt und über ein paar Dinge habe ich auch nachgedacht sie zu ändern.

1. Den Lenker aus optischen Gründen, lieber mehr schwarz.
2. Habe die Magura Trail Sport seit ein paar Monaten drauf und bin sehr zufrieden, die Ultimate ist aber auch eine Top Bremse.
3. Gabel, werde erstmal die 34er fahren, soll ja super funktionieren, wechseln kann man immer noch.
4. Laufräder, werde mir eventuell einen zweiten Satz in Alu anschaffen, ist nie verkehrt...durch das Angebot habe ich ja 500 € gespart.
5. Reifen, bin das 29er von einem Kumpel gefahren, die sind super. Hinten werde ich mir aber was mit weniger Rollwiderstand drauf machen und den Reifen z.B. für Nauders weg legen, wo man viel shuttlet.
6. Vorne ein kleineres Blatt.


----------



## poekelz (28. September 2017)

Tourentauglichere und gleichzeitig leichtere Reifen - natürlich tubeless gefahren: VR: Highroller 3C 2.3, HR: Minion SS 2.3
Diese Kombi fahre ich seit April auf meinem J27 und bin damit sehr zufrieden.

Ein 30er KB vorne in der Kombi mit der 9-44er TRS+ Kassette schafft eine veritable Bergübersetzung, aber ich würde an deiner Stelle erstmal den Serientrimm probieren. Bremse würde ich auch erstmal einbremsen und fahren - mir reicht die Guide allemal.

Ein Gabelwechsel (von 34er auf 36er) ist Geldverbrennen, wozu willst du "tourentauglichere" Reifen montieren und dann eine so fette Gabel  montieren - das passt irgendwie nicht zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrogroup (28. September 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen.

Der Anspruch ist ein *schnelles* sehr *stabiles* und natürlich *leichtes* tourentaugliches "Enduro" zu fahren. Deshalb der Gedanke bzgl. Fox 36. Ich wollte gern die Teile wenn schon im Neuzustand austauschen da sich dann sicher einfacher einen neuen Besitzer finden lässt.
Mir fehlt was aktuelle Hardware angeht leider die Erfahrung, da das letzte Rad die letzten 3 Jahre keine Neuteile benötigt hat und einfach nur gefahren wurde.

Unschlüssig bin ich was den LRS angeht. Was kann man dafür im Neuzustand verlangen?
Hatte mit einem Dt Swiss 1501 LRS geliebäugelt. Gern würde ich mich über alternative Vorschläge freuen. Meine Bedenken gehen in Richtung Steinkontakt. Hatte vorher einen Dt Swiss M1800 in der Tublessausführung (diese verklebten Schiffchen statt Nippel), außer einer Delle von einem harten Durchschlag inkl. Snakebite und Kratzern absolut top. 350er Naben mit Sperrklinken waren auch unauffällig und wartungsarm.

Übersetzung wollte ich erst mal testen, die E13 Kassette sollte ja  46 besitzen. Vorher bin ich 2x9 mit vorn 27/42 und hinten 11/34 gefahren. Mir hat zu keiner Zeit etwas gefehlt.

Die vorgeschlagene Reifenkombi habe ich im Kopf abgespeichert, versuch macht sicherlich Klug. Habe zum Hometrail leider eine Asphalt Anfahrtsstrecke von ca. 6km.

Lenker entscheide ich sobald das Bike da ist und ich live sehe wie es wirkt. Gibt es einen Vorschlag für einen tollen, leichten und bezahlbaren Carbonlenker in schwarz?

Der Bremse sollte ich trotz geteilter Meinung hier im Forum wohl mal eine Chance geben. Meine Elixir CR lief immer Problemlos. Nach ca. 5 Jahren mit minimaler Wartung hatte ich am Hinterrad Probleme mit der Mobilität der Bremskolben. Ich bin die Elixir mit 203/185 er Scheiben gefahren und hatte mit meinen 78kg in voller Montur immer sehr gute Bremsleistung.

Sind die Probleme welche man in Zusammenhang mit der Reverb liest Geschichte?

Danke für Euer Feedback zu meinen Gedanken, der 11.10 (Liefertermin) rückt immer näher.


----------



## sand0kan (28. September 2017)

nachste woche kann ich sagen ob umbau nach 36 sich lohnt. getestet wird in Finale Ligure. habe in Solden gefahren mit der 34.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## retrogroup (28. September 2017)

sand0kan schrieb:


> nachste woche kann ich sagen ob umbau nach 36 sich lohnt. getestet wird in Finale Ligure. habe in Solden gefahren mit der 34.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für das Bild und ich bin auf deine Rückmeldung sehr gespannt!

Was war dein Grund die Gabel auszutauschen? Neugier oder gabs Probleme mit der Fox34?


----------



## sand0kan (28. September 2017)

retrogroup schrieb:


> Danke für das Bild und ich bin auf deine Rückmeldung sehr gespannt!
> 
> Was war dein Grund die Gabel auszutauschen? Neugier oder gabs Probleme mit der Fox34?


neugier und konnte die 36 fur ein guter preis kaufen. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## floOhster (28. September 2017)

sand0kan schrieb:


> nachste woche kann ich sagen ob umbau nach 36 sich lohnt. getestet wird in Finale Ligure. habe in Solden gefahren mit der 34.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da bin ich auch gespannt, ob / wie sich das bemerkbar macht.

Ich hatte noch überlegert mir den neuen 1x Hebel für die Reverb zu gönnen:
https://www.bike-components.de/en/R...rade-Kit-for-Reverb-Models-as-of-2013-p56259/

Aber 80€ nur für den Hebel  Da bin ich doch stark am überlegen nicht lieber meine ks lev + southpaw umzuziehen


----------



## retrogroup (28. September 2017)

floOhster schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch gespannt, ob / wie sich das bemerkbar macht.
> 
> Ich hatte noch überlegert mir den neuen 1x Hebel für die Reverb zu gönnen:
> https://www.bike-components.de/en/R...rade-Kit-for-Reverb-Models-as-of-2013-p56259/
> ...



Der Preis ist verrückt... mir erschließt sich zudem der Mehrwert für 80€ nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floOhster (28. September 2017)

retrogroup schrieb:


> Der Preis ist verrückt... mir erschließt sich zudem der Mehrwert für 80€ nicht...


Mehrwert hauptsächlich dadurch, dass der Standard Hebel so hässlich ist 

Ne im Ernst, ein Hebel unter dem Lenker ist für mich viel ergonomischer als über dem Lenker.
Merke das bei meiner Lev mit Originalhebel (wegen 3x kann ich gerade nicht auf die southpaw wechseln), da muss man den Daumen dann über den Lenker heben und hat in dem Moment nicht wirklich einen sicheren Griff am Lenker.
Deswegen bin ich trotz des unverschämten Preis am überlegen...

edit: Hab grad geschnallt, dass der Reverb Hebel ja auch drunter sitzen kann wenn kein Schalthebel im weg ist. Ist aber immer noch viel weiter weg und in einem seltsamen Winkel, und hässlich ist er immer noch


----------



## retrogroup (28. September 2017)

floOhster schrieb:


> Mehrwert hauptsächlich dadurch, dass der Standard Hebel so hässlich ist
> 
> Ne im Ernst, ein Hebel unter dem Lenker ist für mich viel ergonomischer als über dem Lenker.
> Merke das bei meiner Lev mit Originalhebel (wegen 3x kann ich gerade nicht auf die southpaw wechseln), da muss man den Daumen dann über den Lenker heben und hat in dem Moment nicht wirklich einen sicheren Griff am Lenker.
> ...




Wenn das der Feinschliff an deinem Bike ist und man 80€ nicht besser investieren kann. Ist halt auch ein Stückweit Hobby...


----------



## floOhster (28. September 2017)

retrogroup schrieb:


> Wenn das der Feinschliff an deinem Bike ist und man 80€ nicht besser investieren kann. Ist halt auch ein Stückweit Hobby...


Haha ja stimmt, ich bastel eben auch gern am BIke, desewegen stört mich am pro race auch dass es so wenig zu tauschen gibt


----------



## retrogroup (28. September 2017)

floOhster schrieb:


> Haha ja stimmt, ich bastel eben auch gern am BIke, desewegen stört mich am pro race auch dass es so wenig zu tauschen gibt



Ich wollte eingangs gern die Alu-Variante, dann habe ich den Preis der Teile überschlagen und hätte nach und nach annähernd alles ausgetauscht. Mir macht das Schrauben ebenfalls sehr viel Spaß. Letztendlich habe ich leider aus beruflichen Gründen wenig Zeit um dies auszuleben. Dazu kommt die wirklich große Ersparnis wenn man die Topausstattung als Komplettbike erwirbt. Der 500€ Discount waren dann die Kirsche auf der Sahnehaube. 

Ich sage mir nun es war vernünftig nicht wieder mit Rahmen und Einzelteilen zu starten, sondern einfach auspacken, Setup und Spaß haben.


----------



## Flash_Matze (29. September 2017)

.


----------



## poekelz (29. September 2017)

retrogroup schrieb:


> Hatte mit einem Dt Swiss 1501 LRS geliebäugelt.



Mit verlaub finde ich die Felge mit 22,5er oder 25er Maulweite etwas schmal für so ein Bike wie das J27, das ist mehr was für ein CC-Hardtail oder so einen 120mm Forstautobahnrenner. Mindestens 28 bis 30er Maulweite sollte die Felge m.A. für dieses Rad schon haben.
Wenn du wirklich Gewicht sparen willst ohne Kompromisse bei der Haltbarkeit zu machen: Tune Blackburner AM/Enduro oder Dreckschleuder bzw. Trailrider 2.0


----------



## H-P (29. September 2017)

retrogroup schrieb:


> Übersetzung wollte ich erst mal testen, *die E13 Kassette sollte ja  46 besitzen*. Vorher bin ich 2x9 mit vorn 27/42 und hinten 11/34 gefahren. Mir hat zu keiner Zeit etwas gefehlt.



Nein, ist die 44er Kassette.



poekelz schrieb:


> Mit verlaub finde ich die Felge mit 22,5er oder 25er Maulweite etwas schmal für so ein Bike wie das J27, das ist mehr was für ein CC-Hardtail oder so einen 120mm Forstautobahnrenner. Mindestens 28 bis 30er Maulweite sollte die Felge m.A. für dieses Rad schon haben.
> Wenn du wirklich Gewicht sparen willst ohne Kompromisse bei der Haltbarkeit zu machen: Tune Blackburner AM/Enduro oder Dreckschleuder bzw. Trailrider 2.0



Die gibt es auch mit 30mm Innenbreite.


----------



## retrogroup (29. September 2017)

Ich habe mich sehr auf den Test gefreut, bis ich Ihn gelesen habe... Insgesamt klingt alles eher negativ bis neutral, viel weichgespülte Kritik um gefühlt dem Hersteller nicht auf die Füße zu treten.

Was meint Ihr dazu??? 

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/09/29/yt-jeffsy-27-test/


----------



## Flash_Matze (1. Oktober 2017)

.


----------



## sand0kan (4. Oktober 2017)

Flash_Matze schrieb:


> Hat jemand jetzt endlich ein Vergleich zwischen einer 34 auf eine 36 beim Jeffsy. Bin neugierig!


ja aber.....bin den 34 in solden gefahren. dort is meiner meinung nach wenig verblockt. den 34 fuhlt sich dort sehr wohl. bin in moment mit den 36 in Finale Ligure. hier ist viel mehr verblockt und ruppig. der 36 ist hier ganz in sein element und bringt mehr laufruhe. aber habe den 34 hier nicht getestet ist also schwierig einen guten vergleich zu machen habe keine strecke mit beiden gefahren..

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Docwoor (7. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Leute!
Bin neu im Forum und wollte kurz fragen was für einen inneren Felgendurchmesser die eTRS+ am Jeffsy CF PRO (nicht Race) haben.
Sind das die 28mm wie auf der Seite von eTRS beschrieben, oder sind dort schon die 2018er Felgen aufgelistet? Die eTRS felgen auf dem Strive z.B. kommen nämlich in 23,8mm innenbreite. 
Danke!


----------



## Stefanambass (7. Oktober 2017)

Docwoor schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Bin neu im Forum und wollte kurz fragen was für einen inneren Felgendurchmesser die eTRS+ am Jeffsy CF PRO (nicht Race) haben.
> Sind das die 28mm wie auf der Seite von eTRS beschrieben, oder sind dort schon die 2018er Felgen aufgelistet? Die eTRS felgen auf dem Strive z.B. kommen nämlich in 23,8mm innenbreite.
> Danke!



Mir wurde Mitte des Jahres am Telefon gesagt, dass die TRS+ 28mm und die TRS beim CF One 30mm haben.


----------



## Kiter94 (7. Oktober 2017)

https://bythehive.com/collections/trs-plus-wheels/products/trs-plus-wheel-f
28mm auch lt. E13


----------



## Docwoor (7. Oktober 2017)

Danke!
Ich habe auch auf der eTRS Seite nachgeforscht, hatte aber noch im Kopf dass die Felgen doch schmäler waren in den Vorjahren, wusste aber nicht was am Jeffsy verbaut ist. 
Jetzt habe ich keine Ausrede mehr mir das CF Pro 27 nicht zu bestellen...


----------



## Sportbecker (7. Oktober 2017)

Jetzt hatte ich leider meinen ersten Defekt am J27 CF2. Meine HR-Nabe ist gebrochen :-/
Angedeutet hatte es sich im Vorfeld mit leichtem Spiel am HR. Habe dann nach Rücksprache mit YT die Endcaps mit ca. 20 Nm nachgezogen, das Spiel war dann geringer aber immer noch spürbar.
Ich habe dann den Antrieb mal zerlegt, auch weil ich meinen Freilauf mit etwas mehr Fett etwas ruhigstellen wollte, um mich beim bevorstehenden Stoneman mit meinem Mitfahrer unterhalten zu können 
Dabei sind mir merkwürdige Laufspuren an der Nabenhohlachse aufgefallen (1. Bild).
 Nach der Tour habe ich dann den Bruch der Hohlachse direkt am antriebsseitigen Lager festgestellt, das abgebrochene Stück hing auf der Achse fest (2.+3. Bild).
Die Reparatur habe ich dann direkt über TheHive abgewickelt, um Zeit zu sparen. Das hat auch super schnell geklappt, danke nochmal dafür an Sebastian


----------



## retrogroup (7. Oktober 2017)

Sportbecker schrieb:


> Jetzt hatte ich leider meinen ersten Defekt am J27 CF2. Meine HR-Nabe ist gebrochen :-/
> Angedeutet hatte es sich im Vorfeld mit leichtem Spiel am HR. Habe dann nach Rücksprache mit YT die Endcaps mit ca. 20 Nm nachgezogen, das Spiel war dann geringer aber immer noch spürbar.
> Ich habe dann den Antrieb mal zerlegt, auch weil ich meinen Freilauf mit etwas mehr Fett etwas ruhigstellen wollte, um mich beim bevorstehenden Stoneman mit meinem Mitfahrer unterhalten zu können
> Dabei sind mir merkwürdige Laufspuren an der Nabenhohlachse aufgefallen (1. Bild).
> ...




Das kann sicherlich immer mal passieren. Wichtig ist, dass der Service perfekt und unkompliziert funktioniert und du schnell wieder aufs Rad kannst.

Seit dem keine Probleme mehr? Hat der Hersteller etwas gesagt wieso, warum das passiert ist?


----------



## Sportbecker (7. Oktober 2017)

Ja, der Service haut hin. Das reparierte Laufrad war nach 7 Tagen wieder am Bike.
Das Problem tritt wohl bei einigen Eagle-Fahrern auf, wegen dem großen Drehmoment beim 50er Ritzel. Ich habe das Teil allerdings mit einer 11-40er XT-Kassette gekillt
Es gibt nun eine modifizierte Version, die jetzt bei mir verbaut wurde.


----------



## retrogroup (9. Oktober 2017)

Sportbecker schrieb:


> Ja, der Service haut hin. Das reparierte Laufrad war nach 7 Tagen wieder am Bike.
> Das Problem tritt wohl bei einigen Eagle-Fahrern auf, wegen dem großen Drehmoment beim 50er Ritzel. Ich habe das Teil allerdings mit einer 11-40er XT-Kassette gekillt
> Es gibt nun eine modifizierte Version, die jetzt bei mir verbaut wurde.




Interessant wäre, ob Bikes mit *bekannten* Serienfehlern an Komponenten noch ausgeliefert werden oder vor Auslieferung soweit möglich getauscht werden. Vielleicht kennt sich jemand aus, könnte ja auch sicherheitsrelevante Teile betreffen.

Heute habe ich die Trackingnummer für mein bestelltes Jeffsy 27 Pro Race erhalten. Die Spannung steigt.


----------



## homerkills (9. Oktober 2017)

Heute habe ich die Trackingnummer für mein bestelltes Jeffsy 27 Pro Race erhalten. Die Spannung steigt. [/QUOTE]

verdammt...ich erst die AB :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrogroup (9. Oktober 2017)

homerkills schrieb:


> Heute habe ich die Trackingnummer für mein bestelltes Jeffsy 27 Pro Race erhalten. Die Spannung steigt.



verdammt...ich erst die AB :-([/QUOTE]

Die Nummer wurde heute 17 Uhr eingestellt. Ich habe anfang September bestellt, viellicht biste morgen dran. Ich drück die Daumen!


----------



## Manu1996 (10. Oktober 2017)

Hey,
kurze Frage am Rande..
Bin 1,85m groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 89cm. Ich möchte mir im Ausverkauf das Jeffsy al two 27 holen.
Schwanke zwischen L und XL, ich fahre gerne und viel Touren, bergab soll das Rad aber natürlich auch was drauf haben.

Was meint ihr?
Mit probefahren schauts leider schwierig aus im Moment...


----------



## floOhster (10. Oktober 2017)

Manu1996 schrieb:


> Hey,
> kurze Frage am Rande..
> Bin 1,85m groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 89cm. Ich möchte mir im Ausverkauf das Jeffsy al two 27 holen.
> Schwanke zwischen L und XL, ich fahre gerne und viel Touren, bergab soll das Rad aber natürlich auch was drauf haben.
> ...



Also ich hab mit deinen Maßen das L bestellt, allerdings noch nicht bekommen. Deshalb kann ich selbst nichts dazu sagen, habe aber diverse Berichte von Leuten ähnlicher Größe gefunden die das L genommen haben.


----------



## 6uu6 (10. Oktober 2017)

Manu1996 schrieb:


> Hey,
> kurze Frage am Rande..
> Bin 1,85m groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 89cm. Ich möchte mir im Ausverkauf das Jeffsy al two 27 holen.
> Schwanke zwischen L und XL, ich fahre gerne und viel Touren, bergab soll das Rad aber natürlich auch was drauf haben.
> ...


Mit 89 Schrittlänge geht es wahrscheinlich gar nicht mit dem XL. Ich würde es unbedingt überprüfen.
Ich habe 92 (187cm gross) und die Sattelstütze muss ich beim XL von einem Kollegen ganz unten einstellen. Ich habe ein L und es passt Tip Top, habe sogar ein 30mm Vorbau drauf.


----------



## Manu1996 (11. Oktober 2017)

6uu6 schrieb:


> Mit 89 Schrittlänge geht es wahrscheinlich gar nicht mit dem XL. Ich würde es unbedingt überprüfen.
> Ich habe 92 (187cm gross) und die Sattelstütze muss ich beim XL von einem Kollegen ganz unten einstellen. Ich habe ein L und es passt Tip Top, habe sogar ein 30mm Vorbau drauf.



Top danke! 
Ja der Kundenberater hat am Telefon schon gemeint, dass ich mir bei Xl vermutlich eine kürzere Sattelstütze dran montieren müsste.. 
Dann müsste mir L auch gut passen, bin ja doch noch paar cm kürzer als du ;D


----------



## Stefanambass (11. Oktober 2017)

Manu1996 schrieb:


> Hey,
> kurze Frage am Rande..
> Bin 1,85m groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 89cm. Ich möchte mir im Ausverkauf das Jeffsy al two 27 holen.
> Schwanke zwischen L und XL, ich fahre gerne und viel Touren, bergab soll das Rad aber natürlich auch was drauf haben.
> ...



Ich denke das könnte sogar grade so hinhauen beim XL.
Hab ne 94cm SL und die Sattelstütze ist ein ganzes Stück ausgezogen. Wie viel genau müsste ich nachmessen aber 5cm sind es bestimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manu1996 (11. Oktober 2017)

6uu6 schrieb:


> Mit 89 Schrittlänge geht es wahrscheinlich gar nicht mit dem XL. Ich würde es unbedingt überprüfen.
> Ich habe 92 (187cm gross) und die Sattelstütze muss ich beim XL von einem Kollegen ganz unten einstellen. Ich habe ein L und es passt Tip Top, habe sogar ein 30mm Vorbau drauf.





Stefanambass schrieb:


> Ich denke das könnte sogar grade so hinhauen beim XL.
> Hab ne 94cm SL und die Sattelstütze ist ein ganzes Stück ausgezogen. Wie viel genau müsste ich nachmessen aber 5cm sind es bestimmt.



Woher kommt ihr denn, bzw würde mich einer auf seinem rad probesitzen lassen?


----------



## 6uu6 (11. Oktober 2017)

Manu1996 schrieb:


> Woher kommt ihr denn, bzw würde mich einer auf seinem rad probesitzen lassen?



Ich bin in Biel, in der Schweiz...


----------



## 6uu6 (11. Oktober 2017)

Stefanambass schrieb:


> Ich denke das könnte sogar grade so hinhauen beim XL.
> Hab ne 94cm SL und die Sattelstütze ist ein ganzes Stück ausgezogen. Wie viel genau müsste ich nachmessen aber 5cm sind es bestimmt.



ja, ich habe vor allem das Gefühl, dass die SL unterschiedlich gemessen wird. Man kann ja mit oder ohne Schuhe und mehr oder weniger stark ziehen Und die Sattelhöhe ist auch Geschmackssache


----------



## Stefanambass (11. Oktober 2017)

6uu6 schrieb:


> ja, ich habe vor allem das Gefühl, dass die SL unterschiedlich gemessen wird. Man kann ja mit oder ohne Schuhe und mehr oder weniger stark ziehen Und die Sattelhöhe ist auch Geschmackssache



Bei mir sind es 94cm ohne Schuhe, bei Canyon gemessen.


----------



## retrogroup (12. Oktober 2017)

So, mein Jeffsy liegt bei der  Post und wartet auf mich. Leider streiken die Mitarbeiter der Filiale und somit kann ich das ersehnte Paket nicht abholen.

Was soll man dazu sagen... tolles Wetter gemeldet, beinahe Wochenende. [emoji35]


----------



## floOhster (12. Oktober 2017)

retrogroup schrieb:


> So, mein Jeffsy liegt bei der  Post und wartet auf mich. Leider streiken die Mitarbeiter der Filiale und somit kann ich das ersehnte Paket nicht abholen.
> 
> Was soll man dazu sagen... tolles Wetter gemeldet, beinahe Wochenende. [emoji35]


Das ist bitter 
Meins ist jetzt auch unterwegs, jetzt liegts an DHL ob es noch zum Wochenende auftaucht..


----------



## poekelz (13. Oktober 2017)

...ihr beiden hijackt hier gerade den Fred - das gehört alles ins Wartezimmer!


----------



## retrogroup (14. Oktober 2017)

Mr. Jeffsy is in the house. [emoji4]

Ich bin begeistert. Toll verpackt, sehr gut  vormontiert. —> Schnell aufgebaut. Ab Werk wirklich gut mit Schutzfolie bestückt. Habe trotzdem an einigen Stellen zusätzlich Folie angebracht. 

Anstatt Fox Float X wie vorgesehen ab Werk ein Fox DPX2 verbaut. Danke YT! [emoji106]

Fährt sich wirklich toll, trotz reichlich Carbon muss ich an meiner Kondition arbeiten! [emoji23]


----------



## H-P (15. Oktober 2017)

Meins ist auch am Freitag gekommen und ich war auch ganz überrascht, das der DPX2 verbaut ist.
Bis jetzt bin ich von YT begeistert, hat alles super geklappt und wurde pünktlich geliefert...auch das 29er Pro Race von meiner Frau, das Mitte September geliefert wurde...alles ist super eingestellt, zusammenbauen und fahren.


----------



## retrogroup (15. Oktober 2017)

H-P schrieb:


> Meins ist auch am Freitag gekommen und ich war auch ganz überrascht, das der DPX2 verbaut ist.
> Bis jetzt bin ich von YT begeistert, hat alles super geklappt und wurde pünktlich geliefert...auch das 29er Pro Race von meiner Frau, das Mitte September geliefert wurde...alles ist super eingestellt, zusammenbauen und fahren.



Hallo,

Hast du denn die erste Testfahrt absolviert?

Bin bisher vom Fahrwerk absolut begeistert. Wenn ich alles “schließe“ und in den Wiegetritt gehe ist das Bike wahnsinnig hart und direkt. 

Bei den Reifen bin ich noch unsicher. Nach den gestrigen 30km einrollen schmerzen die Oberschenkel schon etwas. [emoji85]

Griffe tausche ich evtl. auch, sind gefühlt etwas dünn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrogroup (15. Oktober 2017)

So, heute die erste Ausfahrt im Gelände in  den heimischen Wäldern. Es war schlammig und die Reifen durften mich heute mit viel Grip für den erhöhten Rollwiderstand entschädigen. Mir gefällt das Jeffsy immer besser und ich bin froh mich dafür entschieden zu haben. Mit der Übersetzung komme ich auf heimischen Trails bisher sehr gut zurecht. In den Alpen würde ich für ausgedehnte Touren bezogen auf meine Fitness ein kleineres KB verbauen. Die Guide fährt sich langsam ein und bremst immer besser.

Das Fahrwerk begeistert mich! Ich komme von einem BMC mit VPP und ich kann sagen, dass Fahrwerk macht in der Paradedisziplin des VPP (bergauf) nichts schlechter. Ich lasse den Dämpfer außer an steilen Rampen offen. Das Bergabpotential des Jeffsy kann ich leider auf der “Hausrunde“ nicht ansatzweise erfahren.

Was sind euren ersten Erfahrungen? Erwartungen ebenfalls erfüllt oder übertroffen?


----------



## H-P (16. Oktober 2017)

Gestern auch die erste Runde gedreht, geiles Bike. 
Geändert habe ich, hinten Nobby Nic Addix, rollt gut damit, Übersetzung vorne auf 28er, den neuen Remote Hebel von Rock Shox für die Sattelstütze. Fahrwerk ist super, Fox hat sich da wieder mächtig ins Zeug gelegt, Bike liegt sehr satt auf dem Trail und reagiert schön sensibel auf kleinere bis mittlere Unebenheiten.
Bei meiner Frau das 29er eben so, sie ist auch glücklich.


----------



## retrogroup (16. Oktober 2017)

H-P schrieb:


> Gestern auch die erste Runde gedreht, geiles Bike.
> Geändert habe ich, hinten Nobby Nic Addix, rollt gut damit, Übersetzung vorne auf 28er, den neuen Remote Hebel von Rock Shox für die Sattelstütze. Fahrwerk ist super, Fox hat sich da wieder mächtig ins Zeug gelegt, Bike liegt sehr satt auf dem Trail und reagiert schön sensibel auf kleinere bis mittlere Unebenheiten.
> Bei meiner Frau das 29er eben so, sie ist auch glücklich.




Klar die E.13 Reifen sind heftig.Der E.13 auf der auf der gleichnamigen Felge baut halt schon recht eckig.  Am Hinterrad saugt der Reifen wirklich die Beine leer. Nobby Nic finde ich persönlich gleich einen heftigen Schritt in die andere Richtung. Grip und Pannensicherheit sind da sicher nicht vergleichbar… oder!? Gibst du mit deiner Wahl nicht recht viel vom breiten Einsatzgebiet des Jeffsy auf?


----------



## H-P (17. Oktober 2017)

retrogroup schrieb:


> Klar die E.13 Reifen sind heftig.Der E.13 auf der auf der gleichnamigen Felge baut halt schon recht eckig.  Am Hinterrad saugt der Reifen wirklich die Beine leer. Nobby Nic finde ich persönlich gleich einen heftigen Schritt in die andere Richtung. Grip und Pannensicherheit sind da sicher nicht vergleichbar… oder!? Gibst du mit deiner Wahl nicht recht viel vom breiten Einsatzgebiet des Jeffsy auf?



Im Gegenteil, kann man jetzt richtig schön beschleunigen das Jeffsy.
Die Reifen bin ich schon in Nauders gefahren auf einem 29er Jeffsy Pro Race von einem Kumpel, ich war begeistert. Da man aber den meisten Grip eher vorne benötige, tue ich mir das mit dem HR nicht an...der VR bleibt definitiv drauf.
Der NN ist ganz gut und hier bei uns kann ich den locker fahren, für Finale usw. würde ich was anderes aufziehen. Bin meistens mit Hans Dampf und zuletzt auch Fat Albert am HR immer gut zurecht gekommen, vorne meistens Magic Mary, oder auch mal Shorty.

Kommt sicher auch auf Fahrstil und Gewicht an.


----------



## tsa42 (17. Oktober 2017)

Apropos Reifen... Tubeless-Ventile wurden mitgeliefert, ist schon Felgenband drin (CF Pro Race 27)?


----------



## funnymatze (17. Oktober 2017)

Felgenband ist drin. Bei mir war es jedoch schlecht montiert, so dass ich nachbessern musste.


----------



## retrogroup (17. Oktober 2017)

tsa42 schrieb:


> Apropos Reifen... Tubeless-Ventile wurden mitgeliefert, ist schon Felgenband drin (CF Pro Race 27)?



Apropos nachschauen… hab echt schiss mit einem Reifenheber an die Felge zu gehen. Ventile waren ebenfalls dabei.

Sag mal waren bei Euch YT-Sticker dabei? Bei mir nicht…


----------



## tsa42 (17. Oktober 2017)

retrogroup schrieb:


> Sag mal waren bei Euch YT-Sticker dabei? Bei mir nicht…



Bei mir auch nicht.


----------



## tsa42 (17. Oktober 2017)

In der Ersatzteilkiste fand sich noch dies:




(http://abload.de/img/lvqt3.jpg)
Was ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrogroup (17. Oktober 2017)

tsa42 schrieb:


> In der Ersatzteilkiste fand sich noch dies:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke, da gehts um die Umwerfermontage, falls du mehr als ein Kettenblatt fahren möchtest.


----------



## tsa42 (17. Oktober 2017)

retrogroup schrieb:


> Ich denke da gehts um die Umwerfermontage falls du mehr als ein Kettenblatt fahren möchtest.



Ok, danke. Das erklärt, warum sich irgendwie nichts gleichartiges am Rad verbaut finden liess...


----------



## floOhster (18. Oktober 2017)

Mein pro Race kam nun auch endlich, ebenfalls mit neuem Dämpfer 
Leider hat aber die Gabel Brücke einen dicken Kratzer, Mal schauen was YT dazu sagt..


----------



## H-P (18. Oktober 2017)

floOhster schrieb:


> Mein pro Race kam nun auch endlich, ebenfalls mit neuem Dämpfer
> Leider hat aber die Gabel Brücke einen dicken Kratzer, Mal schauen was YT dazu sagt..



Bei mir war die Kettenführung leicht eingerissen, hatte ich nur bemerkt, da ich ein anderes Kettenblatt montiert habe...hält auch so.

Foto gemacht, Mail geschrieben und ein Tag später hatte ich eine Antwort wo sich entschuldigt wurde und das Teil wird mir direkt von ethirteen zugesendet.


----------



## floOhster (18. Oktober 2017)

Antwort kam auch superschnell, sie bieten mir einen Voucher für den Shop an als Ausgleich.
Nun bin ich aber unsicher wegen Korrosion, da der Kratzer doch bis aufs Metall durch geht.
 
Was meint ihr, könnte das noch ein Problem werden? Voucher annehmen oder lieber auf Tausch bestehen?


----------



## retrogroup (18. Oktober 2017)

Ich denke, das ist sehr abhängig von der Höhe des Gutscheins und wie du selbst mit dem Material umgehst. Wenn das Bike bei dir sowieso schnell starke Gebrauchsspuren bekommt, nimm den Gutschein und besser selbst mit Farbe aus. Falls du ein “Pfleger“ bist, wirst du dich wahrscheinlich immer über die Stelle aufregen. 
Vielleicht hilft dir mein Gedankengang. [emoji6]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sand0kan (18. Oktober 2017)

floOhster schrieb:


> Antwort kam auch superschnell, sie bieten mir einen Voucher für den Shop an als Ausgleich.
> Nun bin ich aber unsicher wegen Korrosion, da der Kratzer doch bis aufs Metall durch geht.
> Anhang anzeigen 654974
> Was meint ihr, könnte das noch ein Problem werden? Voucher annehmen oder lieber auf Tausch bestehen?


ist das nicht aluminium? dan sollte es keine problemen mit korrosion geben. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## floOhster (18. Oktober 2017)

sand0kan schrieb:


> ist das nicht aluminium? dan sollte es keine problemen mit korrosion geben.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk



Ich weiß nicht, vermutlich schon.
Aber auch Alu kann ja korrodieren. Habe mittlerweile erfahren, dass die Alternative wäre das ganze Bike einzuschicken und auf die nächste Charge zu warten


----------



## floOhster (19. Oktober 2017)

Das Wetter ist zu gut um Bikes hin und her zu schicken, werde es behalten 

Könnte man eigentlich die verbaute Ketten Führung mit einem bashguard / Taco kombinieren oder muss man das Ding komplett tauschen?


----------



## bondibeach (20. Oktober 2017)

Leider sind nach 6 Monaten bereits die Tretlager durch bei mir. Jetzt meine Frage, kann ich jedes BB92 Lager einbauen oder gibt es noch etwas zu beachten? Gibt es Lager die ihr empfehlen könnt? Bin von dem Raceface irgendwie nicht so begeistert das es so schnell kaputt ist.


----------



## pilli_the_kid (21. Oktober 2017)

Hi,

hab gestern mein Jeffs 27 AL One bekommen und beim Zusammenbauen ist mir folgendes am Bowdenausgang für den Werfer aufgefallen (siehe auch Bild im Anhang):


 
Schaut aus, als ob bei der Montage der Dichtung irgendwas den Lack abgekratzt hat.

Ist euch sowas auch schon aufgefallen? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dies beim Transport passiert ist, da dieser Teil gepolstert war...

Danke und liebe Grüße,

Pilli


----------



## homerkills (21. Oktober 2017)

Schreib ne Mail an YT mit Foto. Wirst wohl nen Gutschein für den Onlineshop bekommen...alternativ wenn es denn arg stört zurück schicken.
Meins war Tadellos.


----------



## Lexuzz (21. Oktober 2017)

pilli_the_kid schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab gestern mein Jeffs 27 AL One bekommen und beim Zusammenbauen ist mir folgendes am Bowdenausgang für den Werfer aufgefallen (siehe auch Bild im Anhang):
> 
> ...


Ernsthaft? Nimm doch einfach nen schwarzen Edding und gut ists.. Zurückschicken wegen so ner Kleinigkeit wäre mir persönlich viiiiel zu aufwendig


----------



## retrogroup (22. Oktober 2017)

pilli_the_kid schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab gestern mein Jeffs 27 AL One bekommen und beim Zusammenbauen ist mir folgendes am Bowdenausgang für den Werfer aufgefallen (siehe auch Bild im Anhang):
> Anhang anzeigen 656080
> ...




Auf jeden Fall YT kontaktieren. Abgesehen von der Chance auf den Gutschein, ist es doch immer sinnvoll ein Feedback zur Qualität an den Hersteller zu geben. Denke YT´s  QMB hat auch eine Statistik über Kundenbeanstandungen.

Folgen: 

 - sensibilisieren des Montagepartners/ Qualitätsmanagement
 - Qualität sollte sich verbessern.


----------



## pilli_the_kid (22. Oktober 2017)

Danke euch für die Antworten!

Ich habe jetzt einmal eine Reklamation via Homepage an YT geschrieben und warte ab, was die dazu sagen. Ich glaub zurückschicken ist mir auch zu aufwendig und vielleicht haben die ja einen Tipp, wie man das an schönsten wieder hinbekommt.

Liebe Grüße,

Pilli


----------



## retrogroup (22. Oktober 2017)

Ich möchte keinen neuen Thread eröffnen aber hat jemand von den Jeffsy Besitzern mit Fox Gabel dieses Fender getestet?

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2159968

Syncros Trail Fender

Leider steht in der Beschreibung, dass dieser ausschließlich bei Fox boost Gabeln passt. Das Jeffsy hat ja leider keine boost Fox… Ich finde das Schutzblech wirklich ansprechend und die originalen Gewinde an der Gabel könnten genutzt werden. Ist jemanden bekannt ob es eine non-boost Variante gibt?

Für Hinweise bin ich dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerkills (23. Oktober 2017)

Moin

Ich denke das der passt. Der Unterschied Boost/nonBoost ist m.W.n. nur die 10mm breitere Achse.
Der rest..sprich Krone etc sollte Identisch sein.
Finde das Teil auch Ingteressant da der Marshguard an der schmalen 34 echt klobig aussieht.

Testet du den Synchros für uns??


----------



## th1nk (23. Oktober 2017)

Wenn die Achse breiter ist, muss auch die Krone breiter sein.


----------



## homerkills (23. Oktober 2017)

th1nk schrieb:


> Wenn die Achse breiter ist, muss auch die Krone breiter sein.



So könnte man meinen.
Ich denke das nur die Achsaufnahme des Castings "Boost" ist. 
Somit kann Fox die Kronen für beide Varianten benutzen.

Leider habe ich in den Fox Zeichnungen nur einbaulängen aber keine breitenangaben gefunden.

Ich schiebe das mal in Gabelforum.


----------



## Evri (23. Oktober 2017)

retrogroup schrieb:


> Ich möchte keinen neuen Thread eröffnen aber hat jemand von den Jeffsy Besitzern mit Fox Gabel dieses Fender getestet?
> 
> https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2159968
> 
> ...



Der Fender sieht ja ganz nett aus, jedoch ist die Schutzfunktion, sehr gering im Vergleich zu den anderen Guards die es auf dem Markt gibt. Die Gabel (die schönen Kashima Rohre liegen frei) wird fast gar nicht geschützt vor Staub, Wasser, Dreck etc. deiner Gabel zu liebe, würde ich zu einem anderen Guard Modell greifen


----------



## retrogroup (23. Oktober 2017)

Evri schrieb:


> Der Fender sieht ja ganz nett aus, jedoch ist die Schutzfunktion, sehr gering im Vergleich zu den anderen Guards die es auf dem Markt gibt. Die Gabel (die schönen Kashima Rohre liegen frei) wird fast gar nicht geschützt vor Staub, Wasser, Dreck etc. deiner Gabel zu liebe, würde ich zu einem anderen Guard Modell greifen [emoji6]



Danke für dein Feedback. Ober der Fender passt wissen wir leider damit noch nicht. Ich vermute, dass das Casting der Gabel einen andern Abstand hat. 

Vielleicht können wir uns auf einen Referenzpunkt einigen und mal die Gabeln an einer Stelle vermessen. 

Fox 34 Float Factory 160mm non boost könnte ich vermessen.

- Abstand Casting Mitte/Mitte Rohr.
- Abstand Gewinde Brücke

Welchen Fender/ Guard meinst du denn konkret? Mir gefällt die Kabelbinderlösung  nicht so gut.


----------



## homerkills (23. Oktober 2017)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/syncros-trail-fender-fox-34-boost-nonboost.858897/#post-14854945


----------



## Kiter94 (23. Oktober 2017)

Mit welchem Drehmoment zieht ihr die Bremsgriffe am Carbon Lenker an? 
Mein Raceface Sixc Lenker hat bereits leichte Abdrücke von der Schelle, die Bremsen sitzen aber nicht mal richtig fest.
Sprich beim Schalten mit dem Daumen hat sich neulich der Hebel inkl. Bremse leicht bewegt...


----------



## homerkills (23. Oktober 2017)

Besorge dir Carbon Montagepaste. Da sind Partikel drin die die Reibung erhöhen und somit kann man mit geringeren Klemmkräften arbeiten.


----------



## seblill (25. Oktober 2017)

Habe seit heute mit meinem noch jungen neuen Jeffsy CF Pro (nicht Race), das ich erst seit August besitze, ein völlig nerviges Problem:
Die Teleskop-Sattelstütze Raceface Turbine (werkseitig verbaut) arretiert nicht mehr. Sie verhält sich wie wenn permanent der Remote-Hebel gedrückt wäre. Ich kann sie mit relativ wenig Kraftaufwand einfahren - ohne Betätigung des Hebels. Und sobald ich den Sattel los lasse fährt der sofort ungefragt wieder raus. Kennt jemand diese Funktionsstörung? Total ätzend! Soweit man es mit bloßen Auge beurteilen kann, zeigt auch der Bowdenzug keine Beschädigugen auf. Der Hebel lässt sich auch nach wie vor mit etwas Widerstand drücken und kommt wieder normal zurück, wenn man den Daumen vom Hebel wieder weg nimmt, also Zug ist auf dem Bowdenzug immer noch gegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefanambass (25. Oktober 2017)

seblill schrieb:


> Habe seit heute mit meinem noch jungen neuen Jeffsy CF Pro (nicht Race), das ich erst seit August besitze, ein völlig nerviges Problem:
> Die Teleskop-Sattelstütze Raceface Turbine (werkseitig verbaut) arretiert nicht mehr. Sie verhält sich wie wenn permanent der Remote-Hebel gedrückt wäre. Ich kann sie mit relativ wenig Kraftaufwand einfahren - ohne Betätigung des Hebels. Und sobald ich den Sattel los lasse fährt der sofort ungefragt wieder raus. Kennt jemand diese Funktionsstörung? Total ätzend! Soweit man es mit bloßen Auge beurteilen kann, zeigt auch der Bowdenzug keine Beschädigugen auf. Der Hebel lässt sich auch nach wie vor mit etwas Widerstand drücken und kommt wieder normal zurück, wenn man den Daumen vom Hebel wieder weg nimmt, also Zug ist auf dem Bowdenzug immer noch gegeben.



Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem. Bei mir ist die Stütze auch einfach so wieder ausgefahren ohne dass ich den Hebel gedrückt hatte. Bei mir hat es geholfen den Zug etwas zu lösen. Das kannst du direkt am Remotehebel.


----------



## [email protected] (25. Oktober 2017)

Stefanambass schrieb:


> Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem. Bei mir ist die Stütze auch einfach so wieder ausgefahren ohne dass ich den Hebel gedrückt hatte. Bei mir hat es geholfen den Zug etwas zu lösen. Das kannst du direkt am Remotehebel.


Der Hebel soll laut Anleitung ein bisschen Spiel haben. Ist zu viel Spannung auf dem Zug, fährt die Stütze unter Umständen ein sobald sie belastet wird.
Wie schon beschrieben, kontrolliere mal die Spannung am Remotehebel und drehe die Spannung mal ein bisschen zurück, falls nötig.


----------



## seblill (25. Oktober 2017)

Stefanambass schrieb:


> Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem. Bei mir ist die Stütze auch einfach so wieder ausgefahren ohne dass ich den Hebel gedrückt hatte. Bei mir hat es geholfen den Zug etwas zu lösen. Das kannst du direkt am Remotehebel.



Meinst du an der Zugspannungsschraube am Hebel? Die habe ich tatsächlich schon komplett aufgedreht, hat aber nix gebracht.


----------



## Stefanambass (25. Oktober 2017)

seblill schrieb:


> Meinst du an der Zugspannungsschraube am Hebel? Die habe ich tatsächlich schon komplett aufgedreht, hat aber nix gebracht.



Ja genau.


----------



## Sportbecker (27. Oktober 2017)

Was heißt aufgedreht? Die Schraube muss etwas reingedreht werden, um die Zugspannung zu reduzieren, also quasi "zudrehen"


----------



## pilli_the_kid (27. Oktober 2017)

pilli_the_kid schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab gestern mein Jeffs 27 AL One bekommen und beim Zusammenbauen ist mir folgendes am Bowdenausgang für den Werfer aufgefallen (siehe auch Bild im Anhang):
> Anhang anzeigen 656080
> ...



FYI: Update

YT hat mir folgendes angeboten:
- Bike retour oder
- Gutschein bzw. Rückerstattung im Wert von EUR 40,00.

Der Gutschein ist mir zu gering ausgefallen und bei dem Preis möchte ich schon ein makelloses Bike haben, deswegen habe ich mich jetzt für die Retournierung fürs Bike entschieden. Für die nächste Charge am 08.11.2017 wurde mir eines reserviert!

Liebe Grüße,

Pilli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eGlegacy (27. Oktober 2017)

pilli_the_kid schrieb:


> FYI: Update
> 
> YT hat mir folgendes angeboten:
> - Bike retour oder
> ...


Echt, für den kleinen Kratzer sind dir 40€ zu wenig? Wenn ich mal 40€ für jeden Kratzer bekommen würde, den das Bike jetzt nach 2 Monaten hat  
Schwarzer Edding und fahren.

Aber.. am Ende ist das natürlich dein Bier, schon richtig.

Aber schön, dass YT da so gut reagiert.


----------



## bondibeach (27. Oktober 2017)

Nach 6 Monaten war mein Tretlager leider schon defekt (etwa 500km), YT angeschrieben und ein neues auf Kulanz bekommen. Sehr cool super Service


----------



## floOhster (27. Oktober 2017)

Ich muss hier YT auch mal explizit loben, hatte ja auch den Kratzer an der Gabel. Service war super schnell und freundlich, es gab einen Gutschein als Ersatz oder ich hätte dass Bike tauschen können.
Zwar schade dass sowas überhaupt passiert aber wurde super gelöst.


----------



## pilli_the_kid (28. Oktober 2017)

Keine Frage, der Support ist wirklich TOP! Haben schnell reagiert, sehr freundlich sowie zuvorkommend und keinerlei unnötige Diskusionen, ob die Lackschäden nicht irgendwie anders zustande hätte kommen können!!

Ja, wirklich schade, aber sowas kann halt passieren...


----------



## Ray (31. Oktober 2017)

Der Service von YT ist wirklich auf Zack. Leider kann halt der beste Service nichts für die Entscheidung e13 zu verbauen. DT-Swiss und Maxxis sind wahrscheinlich zu teuer geworden.

Die 12 knacke ich noch wenn ich endlich eine Boost-Achse ohne Hebel finden sollte.


----------



## floOhster (31. Oktober 2017)

Hat jemand eine gute Idee wie man das jeffsy Race auf dem Fahrradträger (Anhänger Kupplung) sinnvoll befestigen kann?

Wollte so einen Thule Adapter https://www.thule.com/de-de/de/bike...accessories/thule-bike-frame-adapter-_-982000 benutzen zum Fest Schnallen aber mit dem Vorbau kann ich den nicht sinnvoll befestigen.
Die Carbon Felgen hätte ich jetzt einfach mit Schaumstoff gepolstert, muss ja auch nicht so fest sein.


----------



## SickboyLC4 (31. Oktober 2017)

floOhster schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine gute Idee wie man das jeffsy Race auf dem Fahrradträger (Anhänger Kupplung) sinnvoll befestigen kann?
> 
> Wollte so einen Thule Adapter https://www.thule.com/de-de/de/bike...accessories/thule-bike-frame-adapter-_-982000 benutzen zum Fest Schnallen aber mit dem Vorbau kann ich den nicht sinnvoll befestigen.
> Die Carbon Felgen hätte ich jetzt einfach mit Schaumstoff gepolstert, muss ja auch nicht so fest sein.


Ich verstehe die Frage nicht ganz...  Warum nicht die üblichen Befestigungspunkte? 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## floOhster (31. Oktober 2017)

SickboyLC4 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Frage nicht ganz...  Warum nicht die üblichen Befestigungspunkte?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk



Wegen Carbon Rahmen den man ja nicht quetschen sollte. Die Sattelstütze erreich ich mit dem Arm des Halters vermutlich nicht mehr wenn zwei Bikes drauf sind


----------



## funnymatze (31. Oktober 2017)

Ich Klemm es immer am Dämpfer. Bis jetzt keine Probleme


----------



## retrogroup (31. Oktober 2017)

Ray schrieb:


> Der Service von YT ist wirklich auf Zack. Leider kann halt der beste Service nichts für die Entscheidung e13 zu verbauen. DT-Swiss und Maxxis sind wahrscheinlich zu teuer geworden.
> 
> Die 12 knacke ich noch wenn ich endlich eine Boost-Achse ohne Hebel finden sollte.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 659837




Welche Änderungen wurden am Bike vorgenommen? Ist es so wichtig, dass das Jeffsy unter 12Kg kommt? Für den Einsatzbereich, den verbauten Reifen ist das Bike schon sehr leicht.

Im Vergleichstest ist das niedrige Gewicht ganz gut belegt. http://enduro-mtb.com/out-now-030-volle-konzentration/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblill (1. November 2017)

floOhster schrieb:


> Wegen Carbon Rahmen den man ja nicht quetschen sollte. Die Sattelstütze erreich ich mit dem Arm des Halters vermutlich nicht mehr wenn zwei Bikes drauf sind



Ist es denn tatsächlich so gefährlich für den Carbonrahnen??
Ich habe davon noch nie gehört, zugegebenermaßen habe ich darüber auch noch nie nachgedacht. Habe bisher über die Jahre immer meinen Carbonrahmen wie üblich fixiert. Auch mein neues CF Pro habe ich nach wie vor so transportiert. Die Fixierklemmen habe ich aber auch nie zugeknallt, egal ob Alu oder Carbon. Auf jeden Fall ist mir bislang dabei noch kein Carbonrahmen zu Schaden gekommen.


----------



## Ray (1. November 2017)

retrogroup schrieb:


> Welche Änderungen wurden am Bike vorgenommen? Ist es so wichtig, dass das Jeffsy unter 12Kg kommt? Für den Einsatzbereich, den verbauten Reifen ist das Bike schon sehr leicht.
> 
> Im Vergleichstest ist das niedrige Gewicht ganz gut belegt. http://enduro-mtb.com/out-now-030-volle-konzentration/



Es ist bis auf das Fahrwerk und die Reverb fast alles ausgetauscht. Und so wie es aussieht können die Laufräder auch nicht bleiben, da ich damit unzufrieden bin.

Ein niedriges Gewicht ist ja ganz gut. Aber ein noch weniger ist noch besser. Ich mag nicht noch ein schweres Rad haben. Mein E-Bike mit 21,5 reicht mir.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (1. November 2017)

Hoffe die Frage passt hier:

Ist das Bike wirklich komplett zerlegt beim Versand und man muss es dann selbst zusammenbauen und einstellen?


----------



## retrogroup (1. November 2017)

Ray schrieb:


> Es ist bis auf das Fahrwerk und die Reverb fast alles ausgetauscht. Und so wie es aussieht können die Laufräder auch nicht bleiben, da ich damit unzufrieden bin.
> 
> Ein niedriges Gewicht ist ja ganz gut. Aber ein noch weniger ist noch besser. Ich mag nicht noch ein schweres Rad haben. Mein E-Bike mit 21,5 reicht mir.



Magst du kurz mitteilen was/warum du an Teilen ausgetauscht hast. So können wir an deinen Erfahrungen partizipieren. Welches Problem haben deine Laufräder, was könnte deine Alternative sein?

Danke


----------



## eGlegacy (1. November 2017)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Hoffe die Frage passt hier:
> 
> Ist das Bike wirklich komplett zerlegt beim Versand und man muss es dann selbst zusammenbauen und einstellen?


Ist vormontiert, man muss den Lenker und die Laufräder, sowie das Schaltwerk einbauen. Ist aber bereits alles voreingestellt.
Schau Mal bei YouTube nach unboxings, gibt's ein paar.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (1. November 2017)

@eGlegacy Danke

Mit welchen Bike kann man das Jeffsy bezüglich Sitzposition/Geometrie vergleichen?


----------



## Ray (1. November 2017)

retrogroup schrieb:


> Magst du kurz mitteilen was/warum du an Teilen ausgetauscht hast. So können wir an deinen Erfahrungen partizipieren. Welches Problem haben deine Laufräder, was könnte deine Alternative sein?
> 
> Danke



Klar, kann ich.

Neue Kette, neues Kettenblatt (28z), neue Kurbel (Next mit 170), Bash und Kettenführung von 77d, Schlauchlossetup mit Magic Marys, Syntace Vorbau+Lenker, Echo Plattformpedale, Kassette (xx1).

Bin kein Fan von dem e13-Zeugs. Die Naben sind eine Fehlkonstruktion. Das Sperrklinkendesign ist fragwürdig (wozu zwei Kanten?!), das Alu im Freilaufkörper ist zu weich und das ganze System ist unsauber gefertigt, da die 3 Sperrklinken deutlich hörbar nacheinander greifen und nicht simultan. Außerdem wurden die Laufräder schlampig zusammengebaut da mein Felgenband an mehreren Stellen schräg an den Rand gedrückt worden ist.

Was mich außerdem nervt sind Spezialwerkzeuge ohne die eine Demontage nicht möglich ist. Ich mach dieses dämliche Spiel einfach nicht mehr mit. Meine Kiste mit proprietären Werkzeugen wird immer größer und ich brauche nicht noch ein e13-Kassettenabziehwerkzeug.

Der Service von YT steht mir natürlich bei, aber wirkliche Abhilfe (weg mit dem e13-Zeug) geht natürlich nicht. Vielleicht gibt es ja nächstes Jahr wieder gute Komponenten. Der Rest (Fahrwerk, Bremse, Schaltung) ist ja top.


----------



## retrogroup (1. November 2017)

Ray schrieb:


> Klar, kann ich.
> 
> Neue Kette, neues Kettenblatt (28z), neue Kurbel (Next mit 170), Bash und Kettenführung von 77d, Schlauchlossetup mit Magic Marys, Syntace Vorbau+Lenker, Echo Plattformpedale, Kassette (xx1).
> 
> ...



Ich kann die Qualität der E.13 Komponenten bis dato noch nicht einschätzen... bisher machen Sie keine Probleme. Daher behalte ich diese eben auch wegen der Garantie des neuen Bikes.

Die Bremse ist da schon eher umstritten...

So ein radikaler Umbau verschlingt auch viel Geld. Wäre es dann nicht besser gewesen du hättest dir ein CF/ CF-Pro Modell bestellt? Da sollte ja weniger E.13 verbaut sein.


----------



## Ray (1. November 2017)

Ich hab doch das Pro Race  Die Guide Ultimate ist eine der wenigen Bremsen der ich uneingeschränkt vertraue. Das sind meine persönlichen Erfahrungen. Natürlich ist so eine Optimierung kostspielig, aber im Vergleich zu einem RM oder SC immer noch günstig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrogroup (1. November 2017)

Ray schrieb:


> Ich hab doch das Pro Race  Die Guide Ultimate ist eine der wenigen Bremsen der ich uneingeschränkt vertraue. Das sind meine persönlichen Erfahrungen. Natürlich ist so eine Optimierung kostspielig, aber im Vergleich zu einem RM oder SC immer noch günstig.



Ich meinte das Modell ohne Race. [emoji6]


----------



## Ray (1. November 2017)

hatte ich mir überlegt, aber ich wollte den dpx2 und die ultimate.


----------



## atomics (1. November 2017)

Gibt es für die Löcher zur internen Zugverlegung der Sattelstütze Endkappen aus Kunststoff? 
Der Rahmen ist echt edel aber an diese scharfen Kante splittert der Lack leider sehr schnell ab.
Schön sieht das dann nicht mehr aus...


----------



## Blacksheep87 (1. November 2017)

Ich glaub es ist ein Zeichen dass eine Bezahlung per PayPal bzw. Kreditkarte nicht möglich ist...

ladet zwar, aber zeigt dann wieder Vorkasse an.


----------



## eGlegacy (1. November 2017)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Ich glaub es ist ein Zeichen dass eine Bezahlung per PayPal bzw. Kreditkarte nicht möglich ist...
> 
> ladet zwar, aber zeigt dann wieder Vorkasse an.


Probier mal einen anderen Browser, manchmal zickt der eine oder andere etwas rum.


----------



## retrogroup (1. November 2017)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Ich glaub es ist ein Zeichen dass eine Bezahlung per PayPal bzw. Kreditkarte nicht möglich ist...
> 
> ladet zwar, aber zeigt dann wieder Vorkasse an.



Nicht im Warenkorb die Zahlungsart wählen, sondern in den Einstellungen von deinem Account.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funnymatze (1. November 2017)

Beachte die Gebühren bei einem Rad von z.B. 3000€

https://www.yt-industries.com/zahlung
bei Paypal und Kreditkarte wären es dann >45€!


----------



## Blacksheep87 (1. November 2017)

funnymatze schrieb:


> Beachte die Gebühren bei einem Rad von z.B. 3000€
> 
> https://www.yt-industries.com/zahlung
> bei Paypal und Kreditkarte wären es dann >45€!



Die sind mir bewusst, aber es lässt michs eh nicht auswählen...


----------



## C.Hill (1. November 2017)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Die sind mir bewusst, aber es lässt michs eh nicht auswählen...


 Wie oben schon einmal beschrieben. Geh in deinen Account unter Einstellungen und ändere die Standradzahlungsmethode. In der Bestellung kannst du nix ändern.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (1. November 2017)

Danke

Bin gespannt obs bleiben darf


----------



## retrogroup (1. November 2017)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Bin gespannt obs bleiben darf



Glückwunsch! Welches Modell ist es denn geworden?


----------



## bondibeach (1. November 2017)

Ray schrieb:


> Der Service von YT ist wirklich auf Zack. Leider kann halt der beste Service nichts für die Entscheidung e13 zu verbauen. DT-Swiss und Maxxis sind wahrscheinlich zu teuer geworden.
> 
> Die 12 knacke ich noch wenn ich endlich eine Boost-Achse ohne Hebel finden sollte.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 659837



hab auch das pro race, nach dem Tretlager ist jetzt der Freilauf defekt. bin ab sofort auch kein Freund mehr von ethirteen teilen . Hoffe YT gibt mir einen neuen auf Gewährleistung.


----------



## retrogroup (1. November 2017)

bondibeach schrieb:


> hab auch das pro race, nach dem Tretlager ist jetzt der Freilauf defekt. bin ab sofort auch kein Freund mehr von ethirteen teilen . Hoffe YT gibt mir einen neuen auf Gewährleistung.



Laufleistung des Bikes und welches Bauteil am Freilauf defekt gegangen ist wären interessant.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (1. November 2017)

retrogroup schrieb:


> Glückwunsch! Welches Modell ist es denn geworden?


Danke 

"Nur" das AL one 27"

Konnte mich nicht dazu durchringen ü3000 für das CF one 27" auszugeben da ich nicht seh was soviel besser ist (außer der Carbon was micht schon ziemlich reizen würde)


----------



## eGlegacy (2. November 2017)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> "Nur" das AL one 27"
> 
> Konnte mich nicht dazu durchringen ü3000 für das CF one 27" auszugeben da ich nicht seh was soviel besser ist (außer der Carbon was micht schon ziemlich reizen würde)


Der Alu Rahmen ist top, das gibt es echt nichts zu meckern. Ich habe selbst auch das Al One, aber 29er.
Habe nur die Bremsen und die Sattelstütze getauscht.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (2. November 2017)

29" sagt mir nicht so recht zu.
Was stimmt mit den Bremsen nicht?
Da liest man öfter dass die gleich mal gezauscht werden.

Bin schon gespannt wie es sich drauf sitzt (hoffentlich komfortabel und nicht zu sportlich), war sozusagen ein spontan kauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eGlegacy (2. November 2017)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Was stimmt mit den Bremsen nicht?
> Da liest man öfter dass die gleich mal gezauscht werden.


Bei mir haben sie einfach zu sehr rumgequietscht, hatten nicht die gleiche Bremskraft, wie ich es kannte. Aber der größte Punkt war, dass ich ansonsten Shimano Bremsen habe und es mir sparen wollte mehrere bleeding-kits rumfliegen zu haben, also werkelt bei mir jetzt ne Zee mit Trickstuff Dächle.



Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Bin schon gespannt wie es sich drauf sitzt (hoffentlich komfortabel und nicht zu sportlich), war sozusagen ein spontan kauf


Nun ja, sportlich ist es schon  Aber die Kombination ist bei mir so, dass ich aktuell sogar Flachlandtouren damit mache.. macht einfach zu viel Spaß das Bike^^


----------



## bondibeach (2. November 2017)

retrogroup schrieb:


> Laufleistung des Bikes und welches Bauteil am Freilauf defekt gegangen ist wären interessant.



Also das Bike ist so circa 6 Monate alt, wurde immer sehr gepflegt von mir, Laufleistung schätze ich mal so auf 600-700km vielleicht. Was genau am Freilauf defekt ist kann ich noch nicht sagen. Bin gerade im Urlaub und mag ihn nicht ausbauen da das Bike sonst gar nicht mehr fahrbar ist. Aktuell dreht die Kurbel halt mit und der Freilauf erzeugt einen starken Widerstand.


----------



## Ray (2. November 2017)

bondibeach schrieb:


> hab auch das pro race, nach dem Tretlager ist jetzt der Freilauf defekt. bin ab sofort auch kein Freund mehr von ethirteen teilen . Hoffe YT gibt mir einen neuen auf Gewährleistung.



Bei mir ist nach 200 Fahrmetern der Freilauf das erste mal durchgerutscht. Habe daraufhin die Nabe zerlegt, den Freilauf entfettet und festgestellt, dass die Sperrklinken eine Kante der Freilaufverzahnung im Nabenkörper abgeschlagen haben. Sowas passiert wenn das Material in der Nabe schwächer ist als das Material der Sperrklinken und/oder wenn der Freilauf nicht präzise gefertigt wurde, was leider bei mir auch der Fall ist. Die Drei Sperrklinken greifen nacheinander. Zusammen mit dem fragwürdigen Sperrklinkendesign (2 Zähne pro Sperrklinke) kann es dann passieren, dass man auf einer halben Sperrklinke die gesamte Kraft aufs Rad bringt. Dass ist natürlich nicht so gut, besonders wenn dann auch noch der Nabenkörper nachgibt, den man nicht austauschen kann.

Selbst wenn ich ein neues Laufrad bekomme wird das wohl immer wieder passieren. Ist mir ein Rätsel wie man so etwas nach jahrzehntelanger Freilaufevolution designen kann. Das einzige was der e13-Freilauf wirklich gut kann ist Lärm machen. Das nervt obendrein.   Selbst unterschiedlich viskose Fettsorten bringen da nur wenig Linderung. Das Ding klingt wie ein 12-Zylinder-Sternmotor. Wers mag...


----------



## bondibeach (2. November 2017)

oh das hört sich ja übel an. Dann hoffe ich mal das es nur eine Kleinigkeit ist und ich nicht das ganze Laufrad zu YT einschicken darf.

PS hast du eine Anleitung wie der Freilauf ausgebaut wird? oder ist das ähnlich wie bei einem SRAM XD ?


----------



## Ray (2. November 2017)

du brauchst zu allererst das e13-Spezialwerkzeug für die Demontage der Kassette. Eine zweite Kettenpeitsche ist dafür auch notwendig. 
Der Rest ist einfach. Um zu sehen was kaputt ist solltest du dir Kaltentfetter besorgen und damit den Freilauf säubern. Sonst siehst du vor lauter Fett nicht viel.


----------



## Sportbecker (2. November 2017)

bondibeach schrieb:


> Also das Bike ist so circa 6 Monate alt, wurde immer sehr gepflegt von mir, Laufleistung schätze ich mal so auf 600-700km vielleicht. Was genau am Freilauf defekt ist kann ich noch nicht sagen. Bin gerade im Urlaub und mag ihn nicht ausbauen da das Bike sonst gar nicht mehr fahrbar ist. Aktuell dreht die Kurbel halt mit und der Freilauf erzeugt einen starken Widerstand.



Klingt genau wie bei mir ;-) Schau mal hier in den Post #632.


----------



## timtim (2. November 2017)

Zweite Kettenpeitsche braucht man nicht unbedingt. Rad eingebaut lassen ,Kette auf den größten Ritzeln ( Kurbel festhalten)und mit einer Kettenpeitsche bei leicht gelöstem Schnellspanner kurz Rückwärts drehen.
Danach  brauchst du aber das Speziadings um die Kassette komplett abzunehmen.
Freilauf Problematik ist m.M.  nach eine fehlende Kontermöglichkeit des Konuslagers .
Abhilfe bringt Eventuell (bei mir), im ausgebauten Zustand das Spiel nachjustieren bis nichts mehr wackelt,aber auch nicht zu fest ! Wichtig , sonst dreht sich hinterher die Kurbel rückwärts mit !
Dann Rad wieder einbauen und Steckachse *richtig *festziehen !
Und , lieber zweimal lesen , hier.....vor Fragen fragen


----------



## floOhster (7. November 2017)

seblill schrieb:


> Ist es denn tatsächlich so gefährlich für den Carbonrahnen??
> Ich habe davon noch nie gehört, zugegebenermaßen habe ich darüber auch noch nie nachgedacht. Habe bisher über die Jahre immer meinen Carbonrahmen wie üblich fixiert. Auch mein neues CF Pro habe ich nach wie vor so transportiert. Die Fixierklemmen habe ich aber auch nie zugeknallt, egal ob Alu oder Carbon. Auf jeden Fall ist mir bislang dabei noch kein Carbonrahmen zu Schaden gekommen.


Naja grundsätzlich sollte man Carbon eben nicht quetschen, deswegen auch die niedrigeren Nm Angaben plus Montage Paste für Sattelstütze, Griffe etc.

Wie empfindlich es dann am Ende wirklich ist weiß ich auch nicht, aber hab keine Lust es rauszufinden 
Und bei nen neuen Bike ist man denk ich immer erst mal (zu) vorsichtig.


----------



## Jekkiller (7. November 2017)

Hey, hat hier schon jemand die Gabel im Jeffsy getauscht, ich bin mir nich sicher ob ich den Gabelkonus einfach vom Gabelschaft klopfen kann (sitzt sehr fest und hat eine Art Gummiüberzug). Könnte also recht empfindlich sein. lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phlek (10. November 2017)

Darf ich kurz ne blöde Frage stellen  meint ihr es lohnt sich, auf das neue Jeffsy zu warten, anstatt das noch lagernde Pro Race zu kaufen? 3999€ ist schon ein Hammer Preis aber ich überlege, ob sich optisch viel tun wird und die "neuen" komponenten 500€ Mehrpreis lohnen. Mir fehlt auch bei der Optik bisschen der Kick


----------



## retrogroup (10. November 2017)

phlek schrieb:


> Darf ich kurz ne blöde Frage stellen  meint ihr es lohnt sich, auf das neue Jeffsy zu warten, anstatt das noch lagernde Pro Race zu kaufen? 3999€ ist schon ein Hammer Preis aber ich überlege, ob sich optisch viel tun wird und die "neuen" komponenten 500€ Mehrpreis lohnen. Mir fehlt auch bei der Optik bisschen der Kick



Preis/ Ausstattung geht ja es denke eher in die Richtung weniger fürs Geld. MTB‘s oder Fahrräder werden im Allgemeinen teurer anstatt günstiger.

Der neue Dämpfer DPX2 ist ja schon am Pro Race verbaut.

Design ist schwer zu sagen. In Natur ist das Ding schon eine Wucht wie ich finde. Ändern werden Sie maximal die Farbgestaltung, der Rest vermutlich gleich.


----------



## Jekkiller (10. November 2017)

Am pro race ist doch ein float x verbaut. Der neue dpx2 wäre einer der möglichen vorteile des 2018er jeffsy. Ansonsten seh ich eher potentielle vorteile für günstigere modelle aufgrund der eagle gx gruppe. Interessant wäre wenn yt beim pro race auf eine 160mm fox 36 geht, da die steifigkeit einer 160mm 34 oft als bottleneck des fahrwerks kritisiert wurde. Glaube aber das wird nicht passieren um die grenze zum capra klar zu halten.


----------



## H-P (10. November 2017)

Die letzten 27.5er Pro Race wurden mit DPX2 ausgeliefert.


----------



## retrogroup (10. November 2017)

Jekkiller schrieb:


> Am pro race ist doch ein float x verbaut. Der neue dpx2 wäre einer der möglichen vorteile des 2018er jeffsy. Ansonsten seh ich eher potentielle vorteile für günstigere modelle aufgrund der eagle gx gruppe. Interessant wäre wenn yt beim pro race auf eine 160mm fox 36 geht, da die steifigkeit einer 160mm 34 oft als bottleneck des fahrwerks kritisiert wurde. Glaube aber das wird nicht passieren um die grenze zum capra klar zu halten.



Bei mir und anderen Käufern war ein DPX2 Dämpfer ab Werk verbaut!

Die Eagle GX wäre beim Pro Race kein Upgrade. Es wurden laut YT wegen der Gewichtsersparnis auf die Eagle XX1 Eagle verzichtet. Das CF Pro hat eine Eagle verbaut.


----------



## Jekkiller (10. November 2017)

Ja ich wollte damit sagen eine der wenigen techn. Neuerungen die es nach release des jeffsies gab war die eagle gx und deshalbkommentierte ich ja auch, dass das eher bei der entacheidung zu einem günstigeren modell eine rolle spielt. Hab nie gesagt das ch pro kriegt eine eagle oder gar nur eine eagle gx. 
Das yt bei späteren bestellungen den dpx2 verbaut hat finde ich fast extrem ärgerlich für early adopter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phlek (10. November 2017)

Jekkiller schrieb:


> Ja ich wollte damit sagen eine der wenigen techn. Neuerungen die es nach release des jeffsies gab war die eagle gx und deshalbkommentierte ich ja auch, dass das eher bei der entacheidung zu einem günstigeren modell eine rolle spielt. Hab nie gesagt das ch pro kriegt eine eagle oder gar nur eine eagle gx.
> Das yt bei späteren bestellungen den dpx2 verbaut hat finde ich fast extrem ärgerlich für early adopter...



Naja, klar könnten oder werden die sich ärgern, aber wenn es zu dem Zeitpunkt der Bestellung das Teil noch nicht gab? Und die schreiben das ja auch nicht dazu, dass man nun den DPX2 bekommt und versuchen die Leute zu ärgern, sondern wollen einfach keine alte Teile verbauen, die es auf dem Markt nicht mehr gibt.

Also meint ihr das PRO könnte wird eher teurer bzw. "schlechtes" ausgestattet?


----------



## Blacksheep87 (10. November 2017)

Wenn man andere 2018er Bikes anschaut bleibt der Preis gleich aber die Ausstattungsqualität sinkt.


----------



## Mithras (10. November 2017)

Hab meiner Pike im  CF2 mal ein AWK Upgrade verpasst, in der Hoffnung eine etwas bessere Balance zwischen Einfederverhalten/Kennlinie zwischen dem Deluxe und der Gabel zu bekommen, ich werde berichten.


----------



## retrogroup (10. November 2017)

Jekkiller schrieb:


> Ja ich wollte damit sagen eine der wenigen techn. Neuerungen die es nach release des jeffsies gab war die eagle gx und deshalbkommentierte ich ja auch, dass das eher bei der entacheidung zu einem günstigeren modell eine rolle spielt. Hab nie gesagt das ch pro kriegt eine eagle oder gar nur eine eagle gx.
> Das yt bei späteren bestellungen den dpx2 verbaut hat finde ich fast extrem ärgerlich für early adopter...



Das finde ich nicht! Gab es denn den DPX2 bei Release des Pro Race? 

In anderen Industriezweigen ist das ebenfalls so. Wenn es ein Update gibt dann ist das doch gut und positiv zu bewerten. Das nennt sich Fortschritt!


----------



## Jekkiller (10. November 2017)

Ich finde gerade die bikeindustrie ist überflutet genug von ewig neuen standarts updates und verbesserungen die letzendlich oft einfach nur darauf abzielen den kunden zum kauf anzuregen weil er nicht mehr up to date ist (iphone effekt). Ich sage das ganz wertungsfrei und unterstelle nicht das man gegenüber diese phänomens wehrlos ist, dennoch keiner hier ist solch ein engel dass er sich denkt oh vor einem monat hab ich für 4000 euro einen float x bekommen, alle anderen kriegen ein paar tage später für das gleich geld einen verbesserten dämpfer, das ist total in ordnung, ich ärgere mich nicht.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (10. November 2017)

phlek schrieb:


> Darf ich kurz ne blöde Frage stellen  meint ihr es lohnt sich, auf das neue Jeffsy zu warten, anstatt das noch lagernde Pro Race zu kaufen? 3999€ ist schon ein Hammer Preis aber ich überlege, ob sich optisch viel tun wird und die "neuen" komponenten 500€ Mehrpreis lohnen. Mir fehlt auch bei der Optik bisschen der Kick



Ich denke, die Gabel wird beim 2018er Modell den Boost-Standard erhalten. Das vordere Laufrad entsprechend ebenso.


----------



## allianzffb (14. November 2017)

hier mein neues mit kleinen umbauten damit bin ich auf 11,5 kg gekommen


 


vorn onza ibex
hinten Schwalbe roc razor
schlauchlos
xtr pedale
sqlap 611
züge habe ich schön geordnet,überleg aber noch sie evtl. zu kürzen
ich wünsche euch eine schöne Winterzeit

peter


----------



## Jekkiller (14. November 2017)

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit dem x2 Dämpfer im Jeffsy 27. Hätte gerade die Möglichkeit sehr günstig ranzukommen und die 160mm FOX 36 ist schon aufm weg, da ich nächstes Jahr zwar spaßhalber aber dennoch an Enduro-Rennen teilnehmen möchte. Hab mich bei der Enduro One eingeschrieben. Klar, vlt. hätte ich gleich ein Capra nehmen sollen, aber 1. hat sich erst das erst jetzt ergeben und 2. war mir der reach des Capras selbst in XL zu kurz, das Jeffsy27 ist ein wesentlich längeres Gerät. Oder glaubt ihr der DPX2 reicht und ich spare ein wenig Geld und Gewicht. Die 36 bekomm ich in der RC2 version, also mit sehr breitem Einstellbereich. Momentan habe ich den orig. Fox DPS vom Cf Pro built. Poste gerne Bilder wenn das neue Fahrwerk fertig ist.


----------



## RickSp (14. November 2017)

allianzffb schrieb:


> hier mein neues mit kleinen umbauten damit bin ich auf 11,5 kg gekommen
> Anhang anzeigen 664805 Anhang anzeigen 664806
> vorn onza ibex
> hinten Schwalbe roc razor
> ...




Wie kann das sein, daß Du auf 11,5kg kommst? Doch nicht nur durch Tubeless mit anderen Reifen?
Welche Rahmengröße hast Du?

Mein Pro Race in der Größe L hatte out of the box 12,9kg. Geht deine Waage richtig?


----------



## Hodenschmerz (14. November 2017)

So wies ausschaut hält er das Radl fest, während das Hinterrad auf der Waage steht. Schwuppdiwupp kilo gespart.
Besser Rad hochheben, (Person und Rad) auf die Waage und dann ohne Rad auf die Waage (nur Person) und dieses Gewicht vom vorherigen abziehen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (15. November 2017)

...stimmt, daran wird es liegen. Ich hatte mich auch schon gewundert, weil mein CF1 Gr. M (TL Highroller 2 3C /Minion SS, RF-Sixc Lenker, e13 Kassette, Tune DC15, SQlab 611) wiegt hängend gewogen 12,9kg und bis auf die Felgen ist ja kaum was leichteres verbaut...im Gegenteil, die Fox Federelemente sind allesamt schwerer.


----------



## allianzffb (15. November 2017)

RickSp schrieb:


> Wie kann das sein, daß Du auf 11,5kg kommst? Doch nicht nur durch Tubeless mit anderen Reifen?
> Welche Rahmengröße hast Du?
> 
> Mein Pro Race in der Größe L hatte out of the box 12,9kg. Geht deine Waage richtig?


rahmengrösse ist L
ist meine normale Personenwaage und das rad steht komplett mit dem Hinterrad auf der waage und ich halte es nur mit den Fingerspitzen fest
aber bitte fangt keine diskusion an ob das eine gute oder schlecht waage ist
übrigens ,habe ich die variante zu erst versucht ,mit Fahrrad dann ich und dann abgezogen
bis auf 100gramm wars das gleiche

mit reifen kann man so richtig gewicht sparen


----------



## Jekkiller (15. November 2017)

allianzffb schrieb:


> mit reifen kann man so richtig gewicht sparen



Und man kann so richtig viel Grip sparen ^^


----------



## bondibeach (15. November 2017)

REICHT!!!! ENDURO one sind easy strecken, da fahren auch Leute mit nem HT mit


----------



## Jekkiller (15. November 2017)

bondibeach schrieb:


> REICHT!!!! ENDURO one sind easy strecken, da fahren auch Leute mit nem HT mit


 Die können vlt. auch mehr als ich, Fahrwerk ersetzt ja bekanntlich zumindest zT Skill . Aber soweit ich weiss ist bspw. eine Event auf Bikeparkstrecken (Ochsenkopf oder Wildschönau). Stell ich mir mit HT schon heftig vor.

Mit "reicht" meinst du dann wohl der DPX2 reicht, oder gar der dps der jetzt drauf ist. Der Witz ist auch dass ich den X2 günstiger kriege als alle Angebote für den DPX2 die ich bisher gesehen hab. Wenn hier aber jemand seinen dpx2 vom Jeffsy Pro Race anbieten möchte weil er wechseln will, gerne anbieten. Mein DPS Perfomance Elite ist jetzt im bikemarkt zum Verkauf, falls einer der Anwesenden mit RS built auf ein Fox Fahrwerk wechseln möchte.


----------



## sand0kan (15. November 2017)

Jekkiller schrieb:


> Die können vlt. auch mehr als ich, Fahrwerk ersetzt ja bekanntlich zumindest zT Skill . Aber soweit ich weiss ist bspw. eine Event auf Bikeparkstrecken (Ochsenkopf oder Wildschönau). Stell ich mir mit HT schon heftig vor.
> 
> Mit "reicht" meinst du dann wohl der DPX2 reicht, oder gar der dps der jetzt drauf ist. Der Witz ist auch dass ich den X2 günstiger kriege als alle Angebote für den DPX2 die ich bisher gesehen hab. Wenn hier aber jemand seinen dpx2 vom Jeffsy Pro Race anbieten möchte weil er wechseln will, gerne anbieten. Mein DPS Perfomance Elite ist jetzt im bikemarkt zum Verkauf, falls einer der Anwesenden mit RS built auf ein Fox Fahrwerk wechseln möchte.


kannst du mir per pm vielleicht sagen wo du die x2 gunstig bekommen kannst?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## Mithras (15. November 2017)

ich hab auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt zu fragen, vermute aber, dass ist n angebot von nem Buddy von Ihm


----------



## Jekkiller (15. November 2017)

Ist ein user im pinkbikeforum in der buysell rubrik. Der verkauft alles mögliche von fox, alles neuware. Scheint in einem bikeshop in london zu arbeiten. Wie der die preise macht, keine ahnung. Aber hab eine 2018er fox 36 factory rc2 für 900 euro gekauft. Den x2 in 230x65 factory mit climb switch hat er für 560 euro. Hab vor ca. 1 1/2 jahren auch schon eine fox 40 gekauft und da war alles super.


----------



## sand0kan (15. November 2017)

Jekkiller schrieb:


> Ist ein user im pinkbikeforum in der buysell rubrik. Der verkauft alles mögliche von fox, alles neuware. Scheint in einem bikeshop in london zu arbeiten. Wie der die preise macht, keine ahnung. Aber hab eine 2018er fox 36 factory rc2 für 900 euro gekauft. Den x2 in 230x65 factory mit climb switch hat er für 560 euro. Hab vor ca. 1 1/2 jahren auch schon eine fox 40 gekauft und da war alles super.


ist es bbh13?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (15. November 2017)

http://www.jensonusa.com

die haben div. Fox Metric Dämpfer zu guten Preisen, kommen allerdings aus USA also noch Zoll drauf, dennoch interessante Preise für X2 und Co ..


----------



## sand0kan (15. November 2017)

Mithras schrieb:


> http://www.jensonusa.com
> 
> die haben div. Fox Metric Dämpfer zu guten Preisen, kommen allerdings aus USA also noch Zoll drauf, dennoch interessante Preise für X2 und Co ..


die darfen doch nicht nach Europa verzenden?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## Jekkiller (15. November 2017)

glaub schon aber kommen halt 20% Zoll und der geht auf Warenpreis + Versand. Und Verfügbarkeiten sind da auch schlecht, dpx2 in metric aus und x2 nur mit 60mm hub...


----------



## bondibeach (18. November 2017)

Jekkiller schrieb:


> Die können vlt. auch mehr als ich, Fahrwerk ersetzt ja bekanntlich zumindest zT Skill . Aber soweit ich weiss ist bspw. eine Event auf Bikeparkstrecken (Ochsenkopf oder Wildschönau). Stell ich mir mit HT schon heftig vor.
> 
> Mit "reicht" meinst du dann wohl der DPX2 reicht, oder gar der dps der jetzt drauf ist. Der Witz ist auch dass ich den X2 günstiger kriege als alle Angebote für den DPX2 die ich bisher gesehen hab. Wenn hier aber jemand seinen dpx2 vom Jeffsy Pro Race anbieten möchte weil er wechseln will, gerne anbieten. Mein DPS Perfomance Elite ist jetzt im bikemarkt zum Verkauf, falls einer der Anwesenden mit RS built auf ein Fox Fahrwerk wechseln möchte.



reicht dennoch dein DPS. Ich habe meinen Dämpfer auf vielen Strecken auch mal geblockt oder nur Trailmodus gefahren.


----------



## Mithras (18. November 2017)

Wie verhält sich denn der DPS/ist der Charakter?

Nutzt er seinen FW und steht hoch drin, oder rauscht er "offen" durch trotz 22-25% SAG?

Oder geht er gar wie mein Deluxe, den kann ich um 28-30% SAG fahren und hab immer noch nen cm Hub an der Kolbenstange stehen.
Um da den FW voll zu nutzen muss man den schon um 35% SAG fahren oder wirklich grob auf dem HR landen, was ich mit dem Jeffsy aber nicht machen mag, für groben Unsinn hab ich noch ein Rad.


----------



## Jekkiller (18. November 2017)

Mithras schrieb:


> Wie verhält sich denn der DPS/ist der Charakter?
> 
> Nutzt er seinen FW und steht hoch drin, oder rauscht er "offen" durch trotz 22-25% SAG?



Naja ehrlich gesagt bin ich jetzt im ersten jahr mit dem jeffsy viel die lokalen flowtrails gefahren die hier ein verein gebaut hat. Da wurde der dps garnicht so gefordert. Bei den paar verblockten naturtrails die ich bisher gefahren habe, hat mich eher die fehlende steifigkeit der 34 gestört. Der dps steht gut im federweg und fühlt sich plusher an als rs dämpfer die ich auf anderen rädern gefahren bin. Aber er fühlt sich halt immer sehr direkt an, um auf dem trail zum spielen ist das cool aber für renntempo möchte ich eher das der dämpfer alles rausnimmt. Und wenn ich hab halt jetzt grad das geld/gute angebot habe um die 36 rc2 mit dem passenden dämpfer zu komplementieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bondibeach (18. November 2017)

Habe übrigens mein Laufrad jetzt eingeschickt zu yt. Es war kein Dreck am Freilauf, alle Sperrklinken noch super, Federn und Nabe auch. Vermute mal auch hier sind es eventuell die Lager die Probleme machen. Geht auf jeden Fall weiterhin sehr schwergängig.


----------



## Mithras (18. November 2017)

Vorhin ne kleine Runde gedreht,

erstmals mit AWK-Luftkammer in der Pike. Muss sagen, ich bin sehr angetan.
Die Gabel steht viel höher im FW, spricht dennoch sensibel an und sackt beim anbremsen etc. deutlich weniger weg.
Bei höherem Tempo über Wurzeln/Steine ein echter Unterschied zum Setup vorher mit einem Token.
Liegt deutlich ruhiger und "satter" als im direkten vergleich zu vorher und passt so m.M nach viel besser zum doch sehr progressiven Deluxe.
Wobei mir der Deluxe im Verhältnis SAG/Ansprechverhalten echt zu "bockelig" ist.. mal gucken ob CaneCreek den IL mal in 230x60 oer 65 rausbringt.


----------



## Sushi1976 (18. November 2017)

Mithras schrieb:


> Vorhin ne kleine Runde gedreht,
> 
> erstmals mit AWK-Luftkammer in der Pike. Muss sagen, ich bin sehr angetan.
> Die Gabel steht viel höher im FW, spricht dennoch sensibel an und sackt beim anbremsen etc. deutlich weniger weg.
> ...



Nimm doch diesen hier[emoji2] im Angebot 

https://www.bike-components.de/de/C...mpfer-Modell-2018-Werkstattverpackung-p59349/



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mithras (18. November 2017)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Nimm doch diesen hier[emoji2] im Angebot
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/C...mpfer-Modell-2018-Werkstattverpackung-p59349/
> 
> ...


----------



## Stoertebiker (18. November 2017)

Bin mit den Guide Bremsen nicht so zufrieden.
wer von euch hat schon seine bremsen gewechselt und welche habt ihr dann verbaut?


----------



## eGlegacy (18. November 2017)

Stoertebiker schrieb:


> Bin mit den Guide Bremsen nicht so zufrieden.
> wer von euch hat schon seine bremsen gewechselt und welche habt ihr dann verbaut?


Shimano Zee


----------



## bondibeach (19. November 2017)

Stoertebiker schrieb:


> Bin mit den Guide Bremsen nicht so zufrieden.
> wer von euch hat schon seine bremsen gewechselt und welche habt ihr dann verbaut?


was ist denn dein Problem?


----------



## Stoertebiker (19. November 2017)

Fällt mir garniert so leicht das genau zu definieren.
Habe das AL TWO,sprich es ist die Guide R verbaut.
An meinem DHler fahre ich die MT7 und an meinen letzten Bikes waren XT und Saint verbaut.
Was mir definitiv nicht gefällt ist, dass mir die Guide einfach nicht knackig genug ist, also vom Druckpunkt her. Die Dosierbarkeit ist eigentlich in Ordnung aber manchmal fehlt mir einfach dieser Anker-Effekt. 
Letztendlich isses vielleicht auch ne Glaubensfrage und ich hab einfach Bock auf ne andere Marke als Sram.


----------



## Mithras (19. November 2017)

Ich persönlich stehe auch lieber auf Mineralölbremsen statt DOT.
Hab da in Vergangenheit mit ner Elexir R schon recht negative Erfahrungen mit DOT gemacht, trotz jährlichen Wechsel dennoch feste Sättel weil Wasser gezogen.
Mit hydraulischen Systemen, was Das angeht nie Probleme.
Hab hier ne Magura HS 33 an nem Bike die hat den letzten Ölwechsel 1998 gesehen - keine Probleme mit der Bremse.
An mein Jeffsy soll noch ne Magura Trail Sport. Mineralöl, recht erschwinglich und schon die 1-Finger Hebel ab Werk.


----------



## Stoertebiker (19. November 2017)

Den einzigen Nachteil,  den ich beim bremsenwechsel sehe ist, dass das Cockpit unaufgeräumter sein wird.
Jetzt mit einer schelle pro seite für insgesamt 2 Schalthebel, 2 bremshebel und die reverb ist natürlich schon schick.
Ich weiß nicht genau ob das beispielsweise mit Shimano oder Magura genauso machbar ist ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H-P (19. November 2017)

Magura Trail Sport mit Klemmschelle Shiftmix und Reverbhebel.


----------



## Sportbecker (19. November 2017)

Hab jetzt auch auf die MT Trail Sport gewechselt, das glucksen der Guide RS hat mich um den Verstand gebracht.


----------



## chucki_bo (23. November 2017)

Stoertebiker schrieb:


> Was mir definitiv nicht gefällt ist, dass mir die Guide einfach nicht knackig genug ist, also vom Druckpunkt her. Die Dosierbarkeit ist eigentlich in Ordnung aber manchmal fehlt mir einfach dieser Anker-Effekt.



Das geht mir auch so mit der RS. Ich werde sie nach einem halben Jahr Nutzung mal entlüften, aber "knackig" wie
Du schon sagst, ist sie nicht. Wobei ich ehrlich gesagt noch immer pünktlich zum Stehen gekommen bin. Das ist dann
vielleicht das berühmte Jammern auf hohem Niveau ...


----------



## Jekkiller (23. November 2017)

The jeffsey that wanted to be a capra.


----------



## Jekkiller (23. November 2017)

Und weiss vlt. jemand mit welcher Schelle ich die Turrbine Remote und die Guide RSC verheiraten kann. Kenne mich mit den Standarts nicht wirklich aus.


----------



## floOhster (23. November 2017)

Jekkiller schrieb:


> The jeffsey that wanted to be a capra. Anhang anzeigen 668193


Schick
Und wie macht sich die 36er im Vergleich?


----------



## Jekkiller (24. November 2017)

floOhster schrieb:


> Schick
> Und wie macht sich die 36er im Vergleich?



Kann ich erst morgen nm  so wirklich was zu sagen. Aber die sicken 15cm Bordsteindrops die ich gestern vor der Haustür rausgehauen hab fühlten sich echt smooth an.


----------



## poekelz (24. November 2017)

Jekkiller schrieb:


> Und weiss vlt. jemand mit welcher Schelle ich die Turrbine Remote und die Guide RSC verheiraten kann. Kenne mich mit den Standarts nicht wirklich aus.



Selbstbau! Schau mal einige Seiten weiter vor in diesem Thread, da habe ich die RF Remote an die Guide Hebel gebaut (mit Bilder).


----------



## PhilBoss (27. November 2017)

Hat eigentlich irgendwer mal den Deluxe Dämpfer aufgemacht und geschaut was da an Volumenspacern drin ist? Würde mal gerne ein bisschen weniger Progressivität am Hinterbau von meinem Al One testen und vlt einen rausnehmen, falls welche drin sind  Vlt kennt sich da jemand mit aus? 
Stay tuned!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (27. November 2017)

Keine Volumenspacer - komplett leer!
Ich hatte ein paar Seiten vorher dazu mal gepostet und letzlich selber im Dämpfer nachgeschaut.
Die Lösung dazu war: "Mehr reinhalten und härter abziehen"


----------



## Stoertebiker (27. November 2017)

Habe in meinem AL TWO jetzt den Dämpfer getauscht und somit ist mein Deluxe R übrig.
Wenn jemand von euch Interesse an einem neuwertigem Dämpfer mit dem passenden Tune fürs Jeffsy hat, evtl als Ersatzdämpfer wenn der andere zum Service muss oder so, einfach PN an mich.
Der Dämpfer ist jetzt auch bei mir im Bikemarkt.


----------



## Mithras (29. November 2017)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Nimm doch diesen hier[emoji2] im Angebot
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/C...mpfer-Modell-2018-Werkstattverpackung-p59349/



 .. kam heute an ..


----------



## Mithras (29. November 2017)

und auch schon eingebaut.. aber noch keinerlei Setup bis auf "grob" den SAG
Mal sehen wann ich mal wieder auf den Trail komme für ein Setup.
Mit dem Thirstmaster gehts mega knapp zu.. 
Der Hub misst sogar 65mm statt den angegebenen 60mm, kommt der Hinterbau auf knapp 160mm FW wie beim "Großen"..


----------



## seblill (29. November 2017)

Mithras schrieb:


> und auch schon eingebaut.. aber noch keinerlei Setup bis auf "grob" den SAG
> Mal sehen wann ich mal wieder auf den Trail komme für ein Setup.
> Mit dem Thirstmaster gehts mega knapp zu..
> Der Hub misst sogar 65mm statt den angegebenen 60mm, kommt der Hinterbau auf knapp 160mm FW wie beim "Großen"..



Und worin genau liegt nochmal der Vorteil/Unterschied gegenüber dem RS-Dämpfer? Mal abgesehen vom längeren Hub.


----------



## Sushi1976 (29. November 2017)

Mithras schrieb:


> und auch schon eingebaut.. aber noch keinerlei Setup bis auf "grob" den SAG
> Mal sehen wann ich mal wieder auf den Trail komme für ein Setup.
> Mit dem Thirstmaster gehts mega knapp zu..
> Der Hub misst sogar 65mm statt den angegebenen 60mm, kommt der Hinterbau auf knapp 160mm FW wie beim "Großen"..




Gute Wahl bin gespannt was Du sagst nach der ersten Ausfahrt viel Spaß 
Preis vom Dämpfer ist Top gewesen

Gruß Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (29. November 2017)

seblill schrieb:


> Und worin genau liegt nochmal der Vorteil/Unterschied gegenüber dem RS-Dämpfer? Mal abgesehen vom längeren Hub.



Der RS Dämpfer passte mir nicht für meinen Fahrstil. Ich finde der "harmoniert" nicht so gut mit der RS Pike.
Bei ca 22% SAG am RS Dämpfer nutzt man den FW nicht mal ansatzweise und fuhr sich zwar straff aber bockelig.
Bei immer noch straffen aber passendem setup warens gut und gern 28-30% SAG. Dadurch hing das Bike hinten recht tief drin, auch nicht optimal.
Hätte man mit ner größeren Luftkammer lösen können .. gibts aber nicht für den Deluxe..
Den CCDB gabs aber verhältnismäßig günstig, der hat ne große und anpassbare Luftkammer, eine anpassbare LSC mag ich an sich auch ganz gerne und mit einem Inline kam ich schon im alten Bike sehr gut zurecht.
Ich erhoffe/verspreche mir davon ein ausgewogeneres Federverhalten zwischen Gabel und Dämpfer.
Den CCDB müsste ich so eingestellt bekommen, dass der Federweg etwas gleichmäßiger frei gegeben wird, dass Setup dennoch "straff" aber sensibel ist.
Meiner Gabel habe ich eine AWK Luftkammer verpasst, die steht nun schön hoch im FW nimmt trotzdem alles mit und versackt viel weniger an Stufen.
Den Hinterbau hoffe ich auch so hin zu bekommen.

Ich weiß, meckern auf hohem Niveau.. an sich macht der RS seinen Job bei 28% SAG auch ganz gut aber durch den Inline im alten Bike bin ich wohl etwas verwöhnt


----------



## Stoertebiker (30. November 2017)

Hat einer von euch schonmal die Leitungslänge von der HR-Bremse gemessen?
Am besten vom L-Rahmen ...


----------



## Sportbecker (30. November 2017)

148 cm in Gr. M...


----------



## goldberg1888 (1. Dezember 2017)

Geniale Antwort auf den Faschotruppe Vorwurf. 
Das grenzt an Blasphemie


----------



## Donnerbolzen (1. Dezember 2017)

Würde ich sofort kaufen!



Habe aber schon ein 29er


----------



## eGlegacy (1. Dezember 2017)

Verdammt, was für ein guter Preis.. habe leider auch schon eins


----------



## funnymatze (1. Dezember 2017)

goldberg1888 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 670746 Geniale Antwort auf den Faschotruppe Vorwurf.
> Das grenzt an Blasphemie Anhang anzeigen 670747



Wo gibt es das Angebot ?
Auf yt kostets bei mir noch 2398€

 https://www.yt-industries.com/detail/index/sArticle/1363/sCategory/508


----------



## goldberg1888 (1. Dezember 2017)

Ist in der neuen Bike auf dem Backcover.


----------



## Tidi (1. Dezember 2017)

... und wie bekommt mans nu?


----------



## Donnerbolzen (1. Dezember 2017)

Bei YT anrufen und bestellen
Kommenden Montag.
Wenn es dann noch welche gibt.
YT USA hat noch einiges auf Lager,
vielleicht kommen ja einige nach Deutschland zurück.
Das AL One kostest momentan 2249,00 US Dollar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flash_Matze (3. Dezember 2017)

.


----------



## Mithras (4. Dezember 2017)

Flash_Matze schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir helfen, ich möchte am  Jeffsy 27 Pro Race die Guide ultimate rauswerfen und TRP Quadiem G-Spec Bremsen einbauen. Was für Adapter bräuchte ich um Hinten von 180 mm auf 203 mm Scheiben zu gehen. Von TRP gibt es weiterhin keine Adapter zu kaufen und ich müsste angeblich von Shimano welche nehmen, nur welche? Das nächste ist , die haben am Tues ein Adapter um den Sram Trigger zu befestigen, was für eins ist das, von Shimano ??



verwendest du die Guide Scheiben? Dann sollte das mit den bereits verbauten Adaptern auch klappen..


----------



## Xjrbenjamin (4. Dezember 2017)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Bei YT anrufen und bestellen
> Kommenden Montag.
> Wenn es dann noch welche gibt.
> YT USA hat noch einiges auf Lager,
> ...


Moin moin, habe eben mit dem YT Service telefoniert. Die wissen dort nix von der Aktion und meinten wenn es Aktionen gibt würde es auf der Homepage stehen.


----------



## Flash_Matze (4. Dezember 2017)

.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (4. Dezember 2017)

Die Jungs von YT sollten mal in der Marketing Abteilung nachfragen


----------



## TheStuntbum (4. Dezember 2017)

Haben die Internetseite aktualisiert, das Angebot ist jetzt online. OOOOh ich wollte eig bis nächstes Jahr warten ob es einen Jubiläumskracher gibt. Aber für den Preis kann man eig nichts falsch machen, oder was sagt ihr ?


----------



## Xjrbenjamin (4. Dezember 2017)

Ja die Infos sind scheinbar nicht überall bei YT angekommen. Habe eben nochmal telefoniert und eins in L bestellt.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (4. Dezember 2017)

Testbike zurückschicken und ein neues nehmen?


----------



## Xjrbenjamin (4. Dezember 2017)

Ich möchte das 32 Kettenblatt gegen ein 28er tauschen, aber welches? Boost? Wieviel offset? Bin da etwas überfordert, kann mich evtl. jemand aufschlauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allianzffb (4. Dezember 2017)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Testbike zurückschicken und ein neues nehmen?


bitte nicht........
dann fängt das genörgel wieder von vorn an


----------



## Blacksheep87 (4. Dezember 2017)

allianzffb schrieb:


> bitte nicht........
> dann fängt das genörgel wieder von vorn an




Jetzt im Ernst ohne an das genörgel zu denken.


----------



## 6uu6 (4. Dezember 2017)

Xjrbenjamin schrieb:


> Ich möchte das 32 Kettenblatt gegen ein 28er tauschen, aber welches? Boost? Wieviel offset? Bin da etwas überfordert, kann mich evtl. jemand aufschlauen?



Race face narrow wide cinch sind gemäss YT die einzigen, die passen.
Also diese: https://www.raceface.com/products/details/dm-narrow-wide-cinch-single-ring

LG

6uu6


----------



## Tidi (4. Dezember 2017)

.... aber mir mit meene abjebrochenen 174cm wir das wohl selbst mit 30mm vorbau zu groß sein ....


----------



## Xjrbenjamin (4. Dezember 2017)

Leider gibt es die nicht Oval. Evtl hat ja schon jemand Ovaleblätter von nem anderen Hersteller probiert?


----------



## Xjrbenjamin (4. Dezember 2017)

174 wird für L wohl zu knapp sein. Der Support sagte M gibt es erst ab nächstem Jahr, mit den 2018 Modellen wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (4. Dezember 2017)

@Xjrbenjamin 
ich habe an meinem 29er Jeffsy AL One
das Absolute Black Oval Blatt mit 28 Zähnen in Non Boost = 6 mm Offset verbaut.
Bei den Carbon Varianten wird es zu eng.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (4. Dezember 2017)

@Xjrbenjamin 
wenn du ganz sicher gehen willst 
dann bestelle das Absolute Black  Oval Blatt in der Boost Variante = 3 mm Offset.
Offset ist gleich den Race Face Blättern.
Siehe Bild.
Links Absolute Black Oval 
Rechts Race Face Rund


----------



## alex-bauigel (4. Dezember 2017)

Wer hat denn Erfahrung mit der Größe. Bin 177 cm und habe eine Schrittlänge von 84 cm. Das wird knapp mit L, oder?


----------



## Tidi (4. Dezember 2017)

Xjrbenjamin schrieb:


> 174 wird für L wohl zu knapp sein. Der Support sagte M gibt es erst ab nächstem Jahr, mit den 2018 Modellen wieder.


ja sagten die mir auch. über yt usa geht "systembedingt" auch keine bestellung nach deutschland.


----------



## RickSp (4. Dezember 2017)

alex-bauigel schrieb:


> Wer hat denn Erfahrung mit der Größe. Bin 177 cm und habe eine Schrittlänge von 84 cm. Das wird knapp mit L, oder?



Ich habe auch 84cm Schrittlänge und ein Jeffsy in der Größe L. Die Sattelstütze habe ich um 15mm ausgezogen.


----------



## Xjrbenjamin (4. Dezember 2017)

alex-bauigel schrieb:


> Wer hat denn Erfahrung mit der Größe. Bin 177 cm und habe eine Schrittlänge von 84 cm. Das wird knapp mit L, oder?


Ich habe ziemlich genau deine Größe. Der Support (übrigens sehr sehr hilfsbereit und nett) sagte L ist ab Schrittlänge 82-83 problemlos möglich. Ich habe daraufhin L bestellt.


----------



## Hustler_Jackson (4. Dezember 2017)

Mein Sohn hat ein AL Two und fährt mit 82er Schrittlänge ebenfalls L. Es passt perfekt ohne Sattelauszug.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Xjrbenjamin (4. Dezember 2017)

Danke für die Kettenblatthilfe‍


----------



## Tidi (4. Dezember 2017)

Hustler_Jackson schrieb:


> Mein Sohn hat ein AL Two und fährt mit 82er Schrittlänge ebenfalls L. Es passt perfekt ohne Sattelauszug.
> 
> Viele Grüße


wie groß ist er?


----------



## Hustler_Jackson (4. Dezember 2017)

Tidi schrieb:


> wie groß ist er?



172cm. (Ist aber erst 12 und hat daher noch Potential nach oben)

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippinderhobbit (4. Dezember 2017)

Xjrbenjamin schrieb:


> Ich möchte das 32 Kettenblatt gegen ein 28er tauschen, aber welches? Boost? Wieviel offset? Bin da etwas überfordert, kann mich evtl. jemand aufschlauen?



also ich fahre am 2017 Jeffsy 27.5 CF das 30er Oval von Absolute Black mit Boost, wenn dir das was hilft.



Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> @Xjrbenjamin
> ich habe an meinem 29er Jeffsy AL One
> das Absolute Black Oval Blatt mit 28 Zähnen in Non Boost = 6 mm Offset verbaut.
> Bei den Carbon Varianten wird es zu eng.



meinst du das auf Non Boost bezogen? 28er Blatt mit Boost müsste doch noch passen oder? Im Schwarzwald reichen mir 30, aber war am überlegen für die Alpen vllt ein 28er drauf zu machen.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (4. Dezember 2017)

@ pippinderhobbit
28er Absolute Black Oval Boost passt auf jeden Fall.


----------



## homerkills (16. Dezember 2017)

Habe mir beim Bikekauf gleich die Race Face Atlas Pedale dazu geordert. Nach nur 2 Monaten mit 8500hm sind die Lager durch und lassen sich nicht mehr Spielfrei einstellen..zumindest die nicht antriebs seite.(sogar schwaches Bein)
Jemand änliches zu berichten?
Garantie über YT oder gleich bei RatzeFatze?


----------



## Mithras (17. Dezember 2017)

Erste Ausfahrt mit dem CCDB Air CS..
Habe versucht mal ein "Grundsetup" rein zu bekommen, ein steinig/wurzeliges Stück auf der Hausrunde hat sich dazu angeboten.
Alles nass dennoch gute Traktion bergauf wie bergab.






Schon nach ein paar Metern auf dem Feldweg dachte ich mir "ouh, das fühlt sich jetzt schon viel satter an".. aber gut, wäre bei dem Dämpfer auch komisch gewesen wenn nicht.

Hab den Dämpfer mit ca 22% SAG eingestellt, endlich hängt das Bike nicht mehr "mit dem Arsch unten", habe die Dämpfer immer in "high position" gefahren, nu werd ich mal auf "low" switchen.
Der CCDB nutzt den FW deutlich besser als der RS, dennoch schöne Endprogression aber dank großer Luftkammer deutlich später als beim RS.
Druckstufen und Zugstufen habe ich erstmal "ok" hinbekommen, aktuell wippt er mir noch etwas zu viel mit offenem CS und auch geschlossenem CS da muss ich noch ein bissel feintunen.

Aber für die erste Ausfahrt passt das schonmal, das Rad liegt bei Abfahrten deutlich satter, mehr Tempo = noch satter.
Uphill geht der Dämpfer auch mit wippen richtig gut mit dem Untergrund mit.

In Summe echt ein Gewinn, geht um Einiges "williger" über den Trail ohne 30% Sag fahren zu müssen. Vermittelt deutlich mehr Sicherheit auch bei nassem Untergrund, querliegenden nassen Wurzeln. An den Druckstufensettings muss ich noch ein bissel feilen, mache ich bei besserem Wetter, da wird auch mal "verblockteres" probiert und schnellere Kurven.


----------



## Pekingente (17. Dezember 2017)

homerkills schrieb:


> Habe mir beim Bikekauf gleich die Race Face Atlas Pedale dazu geordert. Nach nur 2 Monaten mit 8500hm sind die Lager durch und lassen sich nicht mehr Spielfrei einstellen..zumindest die nicht antriebs seite.(sogar schwaches Bein)
> Jemand änliches zu berichten?
> Garantie über YT oder gleich bei RatzeFatze?



Habe meine Atlas auch zu YT geschickt.......selbe Problem.
Hat mit hin und her knapp zwei Wochen gedauert.


----------



## homerkills (17. Dezember 2017)

Pekingente schrieb:


> Habe meine Atlas auch zu YT geschickt.......selbe Problem.
> Hat mit hin und her knapp zwei Wochen gedauert.



Hast neue erhalten oder überholte?
Die neuen gingen sonst gleich in den Bikemarkt.
Hatte ja schon viel Scheiße am Schuh aber diese Qualität ist der knaller.
Naja...der Grip ist Top.


----------



## Pekingente (17. Dezember 2017)

homerkills schrieb:


> Hast neue erhalten oder überholte?
> Die neuen gingen sonst gleich in den Bikemarkt.
> Hatte ja schon viel Scheiße am Schuh aber diese Qualität ist der knaller.
> Naja...der Grip ist Top.



Nein,keine neuen bekommen.
Es lag auch nichts weiter im Paket,nur die reparierten Pedalen.....kein Begleitschreiben.
Einfach bei YT melden,dann kommt ein Label für die Retoure.
Ist wohl die Vorgehensweise,wurde mir so am Telefon erklärt.......


----------



## homerkills (17. Dezember 2017)

Erledigt.Thanks!


----------



## atomics (21. Dezember 2017)

Da sich es die Metric Dämpfer ja in der selben Einbaulänge (230mm) mit 2 nur minimal unterschiedlichen Hublängen gibt... wäre ein Umbau eines 60mm Dämpfers auf 65mm Hub und anders herum durch Einsatz von Spacern möglich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerkills (21. Dezember 2017)

Pekingente schrieb:


>



Bei mir hat sich YT dann doch etwas "kompliziert" angestellt.
Lagerschaden...Verschleißteile blabla.
Man sei aber doch so Kulant und würde die Lager Tauschen aber nur unter der Bedingung die Pedale auf eigene Kosten einzuschicken.

Nunja...Bekomme jetzt das Lagerset (Hoffentlich das Originale Raceface mit den Werkzeugen) kostenfrei zugeschickt und Baue es selbst ein. Spart Ressourcen...der Postmann hat etwas weniger Stress und ich schneller wieder Spielfreie Pedale...allerdings danach wohl keine Garantie/Kulanz mehr.(die Lager gibts für unter 10€ im Netz)


----------



## Sid211985 (24. Dezember 2017)

Hi
Falls einer ein Jeffsy in L über hat kann er sich gerne bei mir melden 

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## sorny (24. Dezember 2017)

YT hat noch ein Jeffsy CF One in L sofort lieferbar


----------



## Tidi (25. Dezember 2017)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Hi
> Falls einer ein Jeffsy in L über hat kann er sich gerne bei mir melden
> 
> Frohe Weihnachten


ansonsten mal regelmäßig, also mehrmals täglich, bei yt die bikes aktualisieren, die dich interessieren. am freitag hab ich nach drei wochen dann endlich auch glück gehabt und es war mal ein al1 in M verfügbar. L ist hin und wieder auch nochmal drin.
viel erfolg!


----------



## Stefanambass (25. Dezember 2017)

Gibt es vom Jeffsy zufällig eine Explosionszeichnung?

Btw: habt ihr auch Probleme mit den Lagern?
Nach 6 Monaten:
- die beiden Lager zwischen Hauptrahmen und Kettenstrebe sitzen fest (jedoch ohne sichtbaren Grund wie Rost o.Ä.)
- Steuersatz Lager oben komplett fest und verrostet, unten läufts auch nicht mehr Rund
- Nabe im Hinterrad hat vertikales Spiel (E*Thirteen TRS)
- die Lager in den Atlas Pedalen saßen, wie bei anderen, auch schon fest

Ist das nicht ein bisschen arg früher Verschleiß
Zum Vergleich: Mein Canyon hatte nach über zwei Jahren erst zwei Lager die nicht mehr 100%ig rund liefen und das bei bedeutend mehr Kilometern, dem selben Einsatzbereich, der selben Pflege und im Gegensatz zum Jeffsy jeder Menge Schneefahrten.


----------



## sorny (25. Dezember 2017)

Explosionszeichnungen gibts auf der YT Website


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippinderhobbit (25. Dezember 2017)

Stefanambass schrieb:


> Gibt es vom Jeffsy zufällig eine Explosionszeichnung?
> Btw: habt ihr auch Probleme mit den Lagern?



Interessant, hatte überlegt heute eine ähnliche Frage zu stellen. Hab mein Jeffsy seit mitte Oktober und bin seitdem 1-2 mal die Woche damit gefahren. Letzte Woche auch bei Schnee und Matsch, heute hat es geknackst und geknarrt. Habs nach jeder Ausfahrt geputzt nur mit Schwamm und Lappen, nie mit Schlauch oder Hochdruckreiniger. Ich finde das auch etwas früh.

Habt ihr auch das Problem, dass euch kleine Steine in das Gelenk der Wippe fallen (Foto) ? Knirscht dann wie eine Salzmühle.

EDIT: Ich werde mir auf jeden Fall mal einen Mudguard fürs Hinterrad besorgen und versuchen den Spalt bei der Wippe mit einem alten Schlauch o.ä. zu schützen. Berichte dann ob es damit besser geht


----------



## Stefanambass (25. Dezember 2017)

pippinderhobbit schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch das Problem, dass euch kleine Steine in das Gelenk der Wippe fallen (Foto) ? Knirscht dann wie eine Salzmühle.



Bei mir hat es zwar nie geknirscht aber das was du beschreibst sieht auseinander gebaut dann so aus:

Hauptrahmen:
 

Wippe:
 

So in etwa sieht es bei mir im ganzen Bereich der Wippe aus, auch wenn das jetzt die extremsten Stellen sind. Echt nicht schön. Sollte man besser so gut es geht abkleben.


----------



## homerkills (26. Dezember 2017)

Mudguard ist die Lösung. 
Hatte in 30 Betriebsstunden 1 mal ein Steinchen drin.


----------



## pippinderhobbit (26. Dezember 2017)

homerkills schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 679145 Anhang anzeigen 679146 Mudguard ist die Lösung.



Danke, dann teste ich das mal, hält ja sichtlich den Dreck ab der von Hinten kommt.


----------



## homerkills (28. Dezember 2017)

Habe das Originale Race Face Rebuild Kit auf Kulanz erhalten. THX YT!


----------



## homerkills (1. Januar 2018)

Race Face die zweite...oder dritte??

Innenlager fängt an auszuschlagen.
(lagerwechsel nur in komplett demontierter Lagerschale möglich?kennt sich wer aus?)

Gestern ist mir dann noch der rechte Next sl Kurbelarm abgefallen.
(kenne ich aber schon von einer Atlas Kurbel..bissl Schraubensicherung hilft)


----------



## superhorschd (2. Januar 2018)

atomics schrieb:


> Da sich es die Metric Dämpfer ja in der selben Einbaulänge (230mm) mit 2 nur minimal unterschiedlichen Hublängen gibt... wäre ein Umbau eines 60mm Dämpfers auf 65mm Hub und anders herum durch Einsatz von Spacern möglich?



Ja, ich habe meinen Dämpfer auf 65mm Hub umbauen lassen. Da wurde nur der Spacer entfernt.


----------



## atomics (2. Januar 2018)

superhorschd schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe meinen Dämpfer auf 65mm Hub umbauen lassen. Da wurde nur der Spacer entfernt.



Welchen Dämpfer hast du umbauenlassen?


----------



## KurvenCruiser (3. Januar 2018)

Jeffsy AL one:
Steuersatz nach etwas über einem Monat kaputt. Gabel ausgebaut, direkt kam mir ein Wasserschwall entgegen. Fett kann man keines entdecken am unteren Lager. Drehen lässt es sich auch nicht mehr. Habe das Rad nie mit Hochdruckreiniger o.ä. strapaziert. YT Service unterstellt mir dies aber und ich muss nun dafür blechen, dass ich nicht sofort den Steuersatz eingefettet habe beim Auspacken des Bikes. Sattelstütze musste ich über e13 tauschen lassen, das ging zum Glück problemlos. Innenlager läuft auch schon spürbar schlechter. Nie wieder YT.


----------



## Mithras (3. Januar 2018)

Oha, zum Glück hatte ich recht zeitnah nach Kauf meine Gabel geserviced, da die ab Werk immer etwas trocken sind und dabei am Steuersatz nen Finger Fett verteilt .. 
Sehr ärgerlich mit deinem AL One..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KurvenCruiser (3. Januar 2018)

Hatte das gleiche Problem mit meinem Radon. Die haben mir selbst nach 4 Monate benutzung noch ohne Probleme meinen Steuersatz ersetzt. Da hat YT wohl einfach einen erbärmlichen Service...


----------



## sorny (3. Januar 2018)

Gleiches Problem bei einem 5k teurem Specialized von einem Kumpel, gekauft beim Fachhändler. 
Oder bei meinem Specialized Fuse (jedoch über Versand gekauft). 
Innenlager, Steuersatz staubtrocken oder nur mit etwas provisorischem "Transport-Fett" nenn ichs mal, bestückt. 

Na da weiss ich schon was ich bei meinem AL One als erstes machen werd. Bike komplett zerlegen und Lager fetten bevor das Teil überhaupt Frischluft schnuppern darf.

Fotos und co. folgen dann. 
Soll ich ein kleines Pike-Service gleich mitmachen?


----------



## KurvenCruiser (3. Januar 2018)

sorny schrieb:


> Soll ich ein kleines Pike-Service gleich mitmachen?


Rock Shox liefert meistens mit zu wenig Öl. Schaden tuts definitv nicht noch einen zu machen.


----------



## 2pi (3. Januar 2018)

Ich war neulich mal im lokalen Fahrradladen, um kurzfristig ein Fett zu besorgen.
Da hat der Typ mich mit großen Augen angesehen und gesagt: "Wir bauen hier jedes Jahr tausend Fahrräder zusammen. Da wird nie etwas gefettet".

Bin dann wieder gegangen 

Aber da man das jetzt schon öfter hier von YT gelesen hat, werde ich wohl auch mal aufmachen und schauen, solange es sich noch lohnt. Wollte eigentlich fahren und nicht schrauben  Scheint aber wohl dazu zu gehören.


----------



## sorny (3. Januar 2018)

Irgendwo muss ja gspart werden, wenn die bei jedem Bike alle Lager nachfetten kostets Bike gleich 300€ mehr.

Frag mich nur warum die Lagerhersteller kein gutes Fett reinpacken, vllt gut fürs Geschäft..


----------



## allianzffb (3. Januar 2018)

sorny schrieb:


> Irgendwo muss ja gspart werden, wenn die bei jedem Bike alle Lager nachfetten kostets Bike gleich 300€ mehr.
> 
> Frag mich nur warum die Lagerhersteller kein gutes Fett reinpacken, vllt gut fürs Geschäft..


Servus,

So ein Sportgerät muss gewartet werden,Profis bauen ihr Rad nach jedem Rennen auseinander und schmieren es
Außerdem sollte man wissen ,dass Industrielager gebaut sind für Drehbewegung und nicht um 90grad und wieder zurück.
Das kann man dann auch nicht mit Fett vollpacken,denn bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten würde es herausgeschleudert 
( Hände weg von solchen Händlern) darum sollte man seine Lager immer nachfetten und regelmäßig reinigen

Bei Versender Bikes sollten man auch ein wenig Schrauber-Herz mitbringen oder beim Händler kaufen und den das machen lassen

Also nicht über andere schimpfen ,wenn man seine Hausaufgaben nicht gemacht hat

Grüße aus Bayern 
Peter


----------



## Tidi (3. Januar 2018)

wenn lager nach wenigen monaten nicht mehr wie am ersten tag laufen, hat das nix mit mangelnder pflege zu tun, dann waren die lager billiger scheiß! ... dann hat lediglich YT nicht seine hausaufgaben bei der teilewahl gemacht ...
bin mein norco a-line und mein demo9 jahrelang gefahren und hab kein einziges lager nachgefettet - da lief nix rau! ebenso bei meinen liteville ...  mal pflege mag ja nötig sein, aber nicht innerhalb des ersten jahres bei nem neurad!
frag mich nach dem sinn der gedichteten industrielager, ist wohl dazu gedichtet, dass das wasser nimmer raus kommt ...


----------



## xlacherx (3. Januar 2018)

allianzffb schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> So ein Sportgerät muss gewartet werden,Profis bauen ihr Rad nach jedem Rennen auseinander und schmieren es
> Außerdem sollte man wissen ,dass Industrielager gebaut sind für Drehbewegung und nicht um 90grad und wieder zurück.
> ...



Beim ersten Punkt bin ich ganz klar bei dir. 

Aber Punkt 2?  Kannst du mir mal zeigen wie du fährst, dass es dass Fett aus den Lagern (durch die Dichtung durch) raus drück - aufgrund der schnellen Rotation? Das passiert vllt wenn du das Lager an ein Motor dran hängst und es mit 1000rpm+ drehen lässt. 
Es sei auch noch gesagt - da wo Fett ist, kommt kein Wasser hin - wo kein Wasser ist, rostet auch nichts. 
Ich hab auf diesem weg schon viele Lager wieder brauchbar bekommen, bzw. sie von Haus aus "geschützt"


----------



## superhorschd (3. Januar 2018)

atomics schrieb:


> Welchen Dämpfer hast du umbauenlassen?



Den FOX FLOAT DPS PERFORMANCE ELITE  aus dem Jeffsy27 CF Pro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allianzffb (4. Januar 2018)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Beim ersten Punkt bin ich ganz klar bei dir.
> 
> Aber Punkt 2?  Kannst du mir mal zeigen wie du fährst, dass es dass Fett aus den Lagern (durch die Dichtung durch) raus drück - aufgrund der schnellen Rotation? Das passiert vllt wenn du das Lager an ein Motor dran hängst und es mit 1000rpm+ drehen lässt.
> Es sei auch noch gesagt - da wo Fett ist, kommt kein Wasser hin - wo kein Wasser ist, rostet auch nichts.
> Ich hab auf diesem weg schon viele Lager wieder brauchbar bekommen, bzw. sie von Haus aus "geschützt"


Servus,

So habe ich es ja auch gemeint.
Lager sind gebaut um Drehbewegung standzuhalten und wenn von Werk aus zuviel fett drin ist würde sich verabschieden 
Aber im Fahrrad Bracht man das Fett da nur 9ograd Bewegung istund dreck und Wasser und und und......

Wir meinten das gleiche

Also wer sein Bike liebt ,der schmiert 

Peter


----------



## xlacherx (4. Januar 2018)

allianzffb schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> So habe ich es ja auch gemeint.
> Lager sind gebaut um Drehbewegung standzuhalten und wenn von Werk aus zuviel fett drin ist würde sich verabschieden
> ...



Ah okay. [emoji16] 
Dein Beitrag hatte sich für mich so gelesen, dass du es schädlich findest, wenn man die Lager schmiert. 

Aber wie oben auch jemand erwähnt hat, gibt es auch ganz klar Qualitätsunterschiede.


----------



## allianzffb (4. Januar 2018)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Ah okay. [emoji16]
> Dein Beitrag hatte sich für mich so gelesen, dass du es schädlich findest, wenn man die Lager schmiert.
> 
> Aber wie oben auch jemand erwähnt hat, gibt es auch ganz klar Qualitätsunterschiede.


Ja,Qualitätsunterschiede gibt natürlich
Keramiklager das Stück für 40€ Usw.
Muss man halt ein Intense oder Santa Cruz kaufen 
Wahrscheinlich würde es dann die meisten hier nicht mehr geben


----------



## xlacherx (4. Januar 2018)

allianzffb schrieb:


> Ja,Qualitätsunterschiede gibt natürlich
> Keramiklager das Stück für 40€ Usw.
> Muss man halt ein Intense oder Santa Cruz kaufen
> Wahrscheinlich würde es dann die meisten hier nicht mehr geben


ich hab jetzt zwar n Santa, aber erst seit kurzem ;-) Daher kann ich zur Qualität der Lager noch nichts sagen - wobei das da auch egal ist, da du als Erstkäufer immer neue bekommst  (Gratis) 
Davor hatte ich ein Giant Trance aus 2014. Das hat einiges gesehn - aber keine neuen Lager. Die hab ich nur Teilweise gefettet. Waren nach 3 Jahren immer noch gut. 
Eventuell kommt es einfach auch auf die Einbaulage/ Ort an. 
Genau sind beim Kumpel die Lager im Cube nach nicht mal einem Jahr reif für die Tonne...


----------



## sorny (8. Januar 2018)

Welches Kettenblatt brauch ich am Jeffsy 27? Normal, Boost oder Superboost? Hätte stark auf Boost getippt, will aber nur kurz Bestätigung


----------



## homerkills (8. Januar 2018)

Habe meines aus dem Bikemarkt. War als Boost und 52mm Kettenlinie gekennzeichnet. 28Z.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sorny (8. Januar 2018)

Bin am überlegen ob 30z oder 32z bei oval + GX Eagle mit 11-50er Kassette?


----------



## Donnerbolzen (8. Januar 2018)

sorny schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen ob 30z oder 32z bei oval + GX Eagle mit 11-50er Kassette?


32z oval 
GX Eagle hat eine 10-50er Kassette


----------



## Sushi1976 (8. Januar 2018)

sorny schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen ob 30z oder 32z bei oval + GX Eagle mit 11-50er Kassette?



Ich hab 30z bei der GX verwendet Original Race Face Narrow Wide 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sorny (8. Januar 2018)

Ah, 10-50 sogar 
Na dann wirds ein 32z oval


----------



## Bob1305 (11. Januar 2018)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Hi
> Falls einer ein Jeffsy in L über hat kann er sich gerne bei mir melden
> 
> Frohe Weihnachten




Ich hätte ein jeffsy al 2 in Größe M anzubieten falls intresse bestehen würde Grüße


----------



## floOhster (12. Januar 2018)

Hi, ich bin gerade auch dabei auf meinem pro race auf ein 28er Kettenblatt zu wechseln. Von Race Face gibt es ja keine verschiedenen mit/ohne boost, das "cinch 10-/11-/12-fach Kettenblatt"  sollte passen oder?

Falls das schon jemand gemacht hat, musstet ihr die Kettte kürzen?


----------



## Stoertebiker (13. Januar 2018)

Ich fahre das AL TWO und überlege auf 1x11 umzusteigen und die TRS+ Kassette zu montieren.
Die Frage ist, ob es reicht wenn ich mir die Kassette, ne neue Kette und ein passendes Kettenblatt hole oder ob ich auch ein anderes Schaltwerk brauche ... die GX Schaltwerke gehen ja offiziell nur bis 42 Zähne ...
Vielleicht weiß ja jemand von euch Rat ... ich weiß, dass man bei manchen Schaltwerken über diese Angabe hinaus gehen kann, aber halt nicht speziell in diesem Fall.


----------



## homerkills (13. Januar 2018)

floOhster schrieb:


> Hi, ich bin gerade auch dabei auf meinem pro race auf ein 28er Kettenblatt zu wechseln. Von Race Face gibt es ja keine verschiedenen mit/ohne boost, das "cinch 10-/11-/12-fach Kettenblatt"  sollte passen oder?
> 
> Falls das schon jemand gemacht hat, musstet ihr die Kettte kürzen?



Genau. Einfach standard Cinch Kettenblatt kaufen. Habe auch auf 28z gewechselt und 2 Glieder rausgenommen. (auch am Pro Race)


----------



## chost (13. Januar 2018)

homerkills schrieb:


> Genau. Einfach standard Cinch Kettenblatt kaufen. Habe auch auf 28z gewechselt und 2 Glieder rausgenommen. (auch am Pro Race)


Genau so hatte ich es auch gemacht und läuft super


----------



## floOhster (13. Januar 2018)

Danke! Dann geh ich den Umbau demnächst mal an, Teile liegen mittlerweile alle hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sorny (13. Januar 2018)

Standard? Dachte man braucht ein Boost Kettenblatt?


----------



## Xjrbenjamin (14. Januar 2018)

Ich habe von one up das Switch- System in Boost mit 28er Oval verbaut. Kette habe ich nicht gekürzt. Funktioniert gut, aber 1-2 Glieder weniger würden auch gehen.


----------



## sorny (17. Januar 2018)

Sodala, Jeffsy AL One 2017 in L ist da. Geiles geiles Bike 

Leider zickt die E13 Sattelstütze gleich mal rum, fährt nicht ganz aus...

Hab alle Lager nachgefettet. Steuersatz und Innenlager waren ausreichend gefettet. Bei dem Kugellagern vom Hinterbau hats ganz anders ausgschaut, die waren teilweise fast trocken. Interessant auch dass unterschiedliche Fette verwendet wurden bei den unterschiedlichen Kugellager Grössen.

Auch die drei Kugellager im Hauptlager lassen sich kaum bewegen, wirkt als ob auf denen zu hohe Spannung anliegt.
Glaub das Problem wurde hier im Thread schonmal erwähnt, finde die Lösung dazu aber nicht mehr


----------



## Xjrbenjamin (17. Januar 2018)

Meine e13 Stütze vom Al1, fing bei der 2. fahrt an Probleme zu machen. Die fuhr nicht mer ganz aus. Icv habe die Stütze zu YT zurück geschickt und warte nun darauf das die repariert oder ersetzt wird.
Die Lager am Hinterbau waren aber alke in Ordnung. Nur der Steuersatz war fettfrei verbaut und hatte an den Außenseiten der Lagerringe bereits leichten Rost. Qualitativ hätte ich bei einem 2600€ Rad schon ein höheres Niveau erwartet. Sehr schade, denn fahren lässt sich das Bike wirklich gut.


----------



## KurvenCruiser (17. Januar 2018)

Heute dann endlich mal den Steuersatz getauscht. Komplett verrostet der gute und saß extrem fest drinnen. Jetzt ists nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis das Innenlager gar nicht mehr geht, dafür habe ich aber leider kein Werkzeug.. Mit Reibung läufts schon seit Auslieferung.. Aber gut zu wissen, dass YT generell auf sowas anscheinend nicht achtet.


----------



## pippinderhobbit (18. Januar 2018)

sorny schrieb:


> Leider zickt die E13 Sattelstütze gleich mal rum, fährt nicht ganz aus...





Xjrbenjamin schrieb:


> Meine e13 Stütze vom Al1, fing bei der 2. fahrt an Probleme zu machen. Die fuhr nicht mer ganz aus. Icv habe die Stütze zu YT zurück geschickt und warte nun darauf das die repariert oder ersetzt wird.



Also bei mir fuhr sie auch nicht ganz aus, lag aber einfach daran, dass zu wenig Luft drin war und konnte selbst einfach behoben werden.

Werde das Wochenende auch mal nach den Ursachen für das Geknackse suchen, hoffe ich finde keinen Rost. Bekomme ja etwas Angst wenn ich die Beiträge hier so mitverfolge..

Trotzdem geiles Bike!!


----------



## sorny (18. Januar 2018)

Luft in der e13 Stütze?


----------



## TheStuntbum (18. Januar 2018)

sorny schrieb:


> Luft in der e13 Stütze?


Ich bin auch etwas verwirrt. Meine stütze bleibt auch 1-2 mm vor dem letzten Lockout stehen, was aber an der Feder liegt und nicht an der Luft. (Oder habe ich was total falsch verstanden?)
Werde mich auch noch an ethirteen wenden, aber abgesehen davon bin ich von meinem AL One begeistert !


----------



## pippinderhobbit (19. Januar 2018)

Sry, mein Fehler. Dachte die ist auch Luftgefedert wie die verbaute von race face


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AshHaushaltswar (21. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe gerade mein neues Rad aufgebaut und mit der Stellung des Hebels bin ich noch unzufrieden. Die Verschraubung ist schon sehr fest, aber bis zur nächsten Strebe bekomm ich ihn leider nicht gedreht. Kann man hier mit Unterlegscheiben nachhelfen, bzw. gibt es einen Trick, damit der Hebel nicht so nach unten zeigt.... die Stellung ist mir etwas zu "gefährlich".


----------



## Pekingente (21. Januar 2018)

Kurz den " Hebel " in deine Richtung ziehen und neu ausrichten.


----------



## Jekkiller (21. Januar 2018)

Hebel ist frei verstellbar, einfach vorziehen und positionieren.


----------



## AshHaushaltswar (21. Januar 2018)

Pekingente schrieb:


> Kurz den " Hebel " in deine Richtung ziehen und neu ausrichten.


Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.... auch an Jekkiller ;-)


----------



## poekelz (22. Januar 2018)

Mithras schrieb:


> Oha, zum Glück hatte ich recht zeitnah nach Kauf meine Gabel geserviced, da die ab Werk immer etwas trocken sind und dabei am Steuersatz nen Finger Fett verteilt ..
> Sehr ärgerlich mit deinem AL One..



Nach den ganzen Horrormeldungen über Rost  und festsitzende Lager/Steuersätze etc. habe ich das momentane Waldbetreten-Verbot am Samstag mal genutzt, um meinem 2017er J27 mal einen kleinen Gabelservice zu gönnen (RS Pike RTC3). Und tatsächlich waren die Steuersatzschalen völlig fettfrei verbaut, angeostet aber noch nicht verrostet. Die Pike hatte wie üblich auch den größten Teil ihrer 10ml Öl eingebüßt (oder nie erhalten), aber das nur am Rande.
Hab mir dann auch noch die ebenfalls nahezu fettfreien Lagerungen des Hinterbaus vorgenknöpft - YT scheint tatsächlich Weltmeister im fettfreien Bikeaufbau zu sein.


----------



## Komodo3000 (22. Januar 2018)

Ich würde gerne direkt wenn mein Jeffsy angekommen ist, die e13 Sattelstütze gegen eine Vecnum Moveloc tauschen. Ich werde Rahmengröße L bestellen, bei 86er Schrittlänge. Meint ihr, dass auch eine 170er Stütze noch passen würde? Um wie viele cm zieht ihr die verbaute 150er Stütze heraus, bei ähnlicher Schrittlänge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RickSp (22. Januar 2018)

Ich habe eine Schrittlänge von 84cm und habe meine Sattelstütze 15mm rausgezogen. (Jeffsy27 Größe L)
Demnach sollte eine 170mm Stütze kein Problem sein.


----------



## homerkills (22. Januar 2018)

89cm SL..20mm Auszug..Jeffsy 27 XL


----------



## Blacksheep87 (22. Januar 2018)

Bei ~86cm komplett drin...


----------



## Komodo3000 (22. Januar 2018)

Ok ich sehe schon - je nach Vorliebe bezüglich der Sitzposition könnte das eine knappe Kiste werden. Also lieber erst mal auf das Rad warten, dann probesitzen und ausmessen. 
Besten Dank schon mal für die Antworten.


----------



## 6uu6 (24. Januar 2018)

Hallo, ich bin auch Opfer der trockenen Lager... Ich habe mein Jeffsy 27 Al One seit April und im September waren die Steuersatzlager durch, im November der Tretlager... Tretlager wurde gewechselt, jetzt suche ich nach eine Alternative für den Steuersatz. Bisher bin mit einem kratzenden Steursatz gefahren, aber langsam geht es nicht mehr  
Ich suche ein Steuersatz, wo man die Lager einzeln rausnehmen kann (Service). Bei den semi-integrierten Acros geht das leider nicht. Gute Vorschläge, so um die 50-60 Euro wenn möglich? Oder lohnen sich die teuren Steuersätze wirklich?
Danke!


----------



## sorny (24. Januar 2018)

Hatte den Cane Creek 40 am letzten Bike, 3 Jahre ohne Stress gute Arbeit verrichtet


----------



## Sportbecker (24. Januar 2018)

Mein unteres Steuerkopflager ist auch verrottet (J27 CF2 vom April '17). Ich hab es erstmal mit neuem Fett geflutet und werde bei YT mal vorsprechen. Das Bike hat nur lauwarmes Wasser und nen Schwamm gesehen, keinen Hochdruck. Geht garnicht...


----------



## homerkills (24. Januar 2018)

keine Chance..zumindest ohne einschicken.....das ist DIE masche!

..ps...Wetten?!


----------



## 6uu6 (25. Januar 2018)

Danke für die Antworten, werde mit Cane Creek schauen. Einschicken wollte ich nicht: Fahren will ich! 
Bei mir auch nie Hochdruck, und trotzdem... Ich fürchte jetzt schon ein wenig um die Hinterbaulager....


----------



## RK85 (25. Januar 2018)

Also genau das selbe wie bei Canyon. Neues Bike erstmal zerlegen und die gesamten Lager nach Fetten [emoji19]. War bei meinen Spectral genau das selbe und auch beim zukünftigen Capra wird gleich nach dem Kauf nach Gefettet dann hat man erstmal Ruhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diesti (26. Januar 2018)

Denke dass dies Gang und gebe ist, egal bei welchem Hersteller. Das wird bei Speci, Norco, Scott und diversen anderen nicht anders sein! Warum sollte man die Lager extra öffnen und frisch Fetten? Das ist zu kostspielig bzw. wird eventuell die Dichtung ein wenig beschädigt. Trotzdem gilt natürlich speziell im Fahrradbereich wo die Industrielager nie mit hohen Drehzahlen beansprucht werden, und sich somit das Fett nicht richtig verteilt, es sicher Sinn macht das Lager ordentlich mit Fett vollzupacken das der Schmutz und das Wasser draussen bleibt. Umso mehr man wäscht bzw. höher der Druck ist umso schneller werden die Lager kaputt. Aber generell sollte natürlich ein Steuersatz oder Tretlager länger als 6 Monate halten. Trotzdem werden diese Probleme bei so ziemlich allen Herstellern zufinden sei.


----------



## homerkills (26. Januar 2018)

Was willst halt auch erwarten bei einem zb. 4000€ Radl.


----------



## Stefanambass (26. Januar 2018)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> ,





RK85 schrieb:


> Also genau das selbe wie bei Canyon. Neues Bike erstmal zerlegen und die gesamten Lager nach Fetten [emoji19]. War bei meinen Spectral genau das selbe und auch beim zukünftigen Capra wird gleich nach dem Kauf nach Gefettet dann hat man erstmal Ruhe.


Das kann ich nicht unbedingt bestätigen. An meinem Nerve läuft der Steuersatz nach 4 Jahren noch wie am ersten Tag. Beim Jeffsy ist er schon nach 2, 3 Monaten rau gelaufen bzw. jetzt nach 6 Monaten komplett fest gerostet. Auch bei einem Spectral in der Familie gabs bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## RK85 (26. Januar 2018)

Ja. Aber die Lager vom hinterbau sind von Werk aus eine Katastrophe vom Fett her.

Hier mal ein Bild von meinen Lager nach 100km denke bei yt sieht es nicht viel anders aus


----------



## mikel_239 (26. Januar 2018)

homerkills schrieb:


> Was willst halt auch erwarten bei einem zb. 4000€ Radl.


Ich hätte auch 50€ mehr gezahlt, wenn dafür überall Enduro Bearings verbaut worden wären. Alutec z.B. baut die standardmäßig ein.


----------



## homerkills (26. Januar 2018)

mikmad schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch 50€ mehr gezahlt, wenn dafür überall Enduro Bearings verbaut worden wären. Alutec z.B. baut die standardmäßig ein.



Darauf wollte ich hinaus...für den Fall es sei falsch rüber gekommen!


----------



## mikel_239 (26. Januar 2018)

homerkills schrieb:


> Darauf wollte ich hinaus...für den Fall es sei falsch rüber gekommen!


Ne, passt. Das hab ich so verstanden


----------



## sorny (26. Januar 2018)

Bei meiner 2014er Canyon Spectral waren alle Lager perfekt gefettet...


----------



## PhilBoss (3. Februar 2018)

Servus miteinander!

Hat irgendwer schon mit nem Coil dämpfer am Jeffsy 27 Erfahrungen gemacht? 
So progressiv wie der Hinterbau vom Jeffsy ist, müsste das doch super laufen. Kann da iwer was dazu sagen? 
Gibt es da anständige Lösungen? Hab bisher n super deluxe coil gesehen, der reinpassen wurde, dann auch gleich in 230X65. 
Allerdings kostet der ohne Feder 450 Tacken...da blutet mein Studentenherz^^ Aber der haben-will-faktor ist groß...

Danke schonmal! 
Stay tuned!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikel_239 (3. Februar 2018)

Erik Irmisch (fährt für YT) hat auch einen Coil Dämpfer an seinem Jeffsy 27. Scheint damit sehr zufrieden zu sein.
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bd5ct0kltzV/?hl=de&taken-by=irm_70


----------



## PhilBoss (4. Februar 2018)

Jap unter anderen hat der der mich drauf gebracht  das ist der super deluxe coil.


----------



## jkmed (5. Februar 2018)

Hallo Leude...möchte auf Tubeless umrüsten...wie bekomme ich das Ventil von e*Thirteen auseinander geschraubt? Sitzt bombenfest...bin gerade etwas Radlos...


----------



## xlacherx (6. Februar 2018)

jkmed schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 693863
> 
> Hallo Leude...möchte auf Tubeless umrüsten...wie bekomme ich das Ventil von e*Thirteen auseinander geschraubt? Sitzt bombenfest...bin gerade etwas Radlos...



Der obere Teil vom Ventil (wo das Firmenlogo drauf ist) lässt sich abschrauben (siehe Bild)
Sollte das recht fest sitzen, kannst du den "Grundkörper" von unten mit einem Innensechskant fixieren und den oberen Teil mit einer Zange lösen


----------



## Road_Jack (6. Februar 2018)

Hey ihr Jeffsy radler ich hab ne Frage bezüglich der Größe die ich nehmen soll. Bin 180cm groß bei einer Schrittlänge von 90cm. Laut YT Tabelle ist L die richtige Größe für 180cm. Mache mir nur Sorgen wegen der Schrittlänge vllt hat ja einer die selbe Schrittlänge und kann mal berichten.


----------



## allianzffb (6. Februar 2018)

Road_Jack schrieb:


> Hey ihr Jeffsy radler ich hab ne Frage bezüglich der Größe die ich nehmen soll. Bin 180cm groß bei einer Schrittlänge von 90cm. Laut YT Tabelle ist L die richtige Größe für 180cm. Mache mir nur Sorgen wegen der Schrittlänge vllt hat ja einer die selbe Schrittlänge und kann mal berichten.


bin 185cm gross und habe sl91 und fahre L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sorny (6. Februar 2018)

Bin 1.82cm bei 89sl, bin am überlegen ob ich auf 125mm stütze downgraden soll


----------



## Road_Jack (6. Februar 2018)

Okay danke euch für die Schnellen Antworten da binn ich ja beruhigt und kann kaufen


----------



## Komodo3000 (6. Februar 2018)

180cm, 86cm Schrittlänge. L passt super!
Eine 170er Stütze hat mir gerade so eben nicht gepasst.  Jetzt kommt ne Vecnum in 140 rein.


----------



## PhilBoss (7. Februar 2018)

Jemand n Dunst ob ein super deluxe Coil Dämpfer, welcher auf ein Commencal Meta AM v4.2 angepasst ist, gut mit dem Hinterbau vom Jeffsy harmonieren würde? Würde grade an einen rankommen, aber sollte dann schon passen, ist ned ganz billig....^^
hier ist n vergleich mit linkage..vlt fängt kann das jemand besser beurteilen als ich...

Danke schonmal und Grüße!
Stay tuned


----------



## whitenoise (8. Februar 2018)

Ich lese mich gerade ein bisschen ins das Thema Jeffsy ein und bin generell ein Bike-Noob, daher hab ich ein paar Fragen, die hoffentlich jemand Lust hat, zu beantworten.

1) Ist das aktuelle AL Comp, verglichen mit dem letztjährigen AL One (X1), einfach 300 € teurer geworden bei vergleichbarer Ausstattung, oder übersehe ich ein paar teurere Teile/andere Unterschiede?
2) Mit welchen zusätzlichen Kosten müsste ich rechnen, wenn ich eine SRAM GX verbaue und die SLX-Teile verkaufe?
Ich kann nicht einschätzen, ob und für wieviel ich den Shimano-Kram verkauft bekäme.
3) Welche Teile müsste ich für einen Umbau auf GX 1x12 ersetzen und kann das ein Laie selber einbauen?


----------



## mikel_239 (8. Februar 2018)

whitenoise schrieb:


> Ich lese mich gerade ein bisschen ins das Thema Jeffsy ein und bin generell ein Bike-Noob, daher hab ich ein paar Fragen, die hoffentlich jemand Lust hat, zu beantworten.
> 
> 1) Ist das aktuelle AL Comp, verglichen mit dem letztjährigen AL One (X1), einfach 300 € teurer geworden bei vergleichbarer Ausstattung, oder übersehe ich ein paar teurere Teile/andere Unterschiede?
> 2) Mit welchen zusätzlichen Kosten müsste ich rechnen, wenn ich eine SRAM GX verbaue und die SLX-Teile verkaufe?
> ...


Es gab auch letztes Jahr ein günstigeres AL und ein AL Comp, welches etwas teurer war. Umbau sollte ca 250 bis 300 kosten.


----------



## whitenoise (8. Februar 2018)

mikmad schrieb:


> Es gab auch letztes Jahr ein günstigeres AL und ein AL Comp, welches etwas teurer war. Umbau sollte ca 250 bis 300 kosten.



Nur letztes Jahr waren beide Aluvarianten One und Two (für mein Verständnis) besser ausgestattet UND 200 € günstiger? Referenz: http://proguide.mtbrider.de/produkte/komplettrader/full-suspension/7974-yt-jeffsy-27-al-one

Deshalb die Frage: Dieses Jahr einfach Pech, oder übersehe ich was?


----------



## mikel_239 (8. Februar 2018)

whitenoise schrieb:


> Nur letztes Jahr waren beide Aluvarianten One und Two (für mein Verständnis) besser ausgestattet UND 200 € günstiger? Referenz: http://proguide.mtbrider.de/produkte/komplettrader/full-suspension/7974-yt-jeffsy-27-al-one
> 
> Deshalb die Frage: Dieses Jahr einfach Pech, oder übersehe ich was?


Bei den 2018er Bikes ist noch Dämpferpumpe und Drehmomentschlüssel mit dabei. Und bitte nicht die Sale Preise vergleichen.


----------



## Stoertebiker (9. Februar 2018)

whitenoise schrieb:


> Ich lese mich gerade ein bisschen ins das Thema Jeffsy ein und bin generell ein Bike-Noob, daher hab ich ein paar Fragen, die hoffentlich jemand Lust hat, zu beantworten.
> 
> 1) Ist das aktuelle AL Comp, verglichen mit dem letztjährigen AL One (X1), einfach 300 € teurer geworden bei vergleichbarer Ausstattung, oder übersehe ich ein paar teurere Teile/andere Unterschiede?
> 2) Mit welchen zusätzlichen Kosten müsste ich rechnen, wenn ich eine SRAM GX verbaue und die SLX-Teile verkaufe?
> ...


Den Umbau würde ich mir sparen.
Die SLX sind nicht schlechter als die Sram Teile.
Und soweit ich weiß sind doch die ethirteen Kassetten verbaut, mit welchen du genausoviel oder sogar minimal mehr bandbreite hast als mit na 12-fachen GX.
Also kannst du dir die kosten für den Umbau eigentlich sparen.
Ein deutlicher unterschied zum Vorjahr ist halt die Kassette die verbaut ist.


----------



## Komodo3000 (9. Februar 2018)

Stoertebiker schrieb:


> Den Umbau würde ich mir sparen.
> Die SLX sind nicht schlechter als die Sram Teile.
> Und soweit ich weiß sind doch die ethirteen Kassetten verbaut, mit welchen du genausoviel oder sogar minimal mehr bandbreite hast als mit na 12-fachen GX.
> Also kannst du dir die kosten für den Umbau eigentlich sparen.
> Ein deutlicher unterschied zum Vorjahr ist halt die Kassette die verbaut ist.


Er hat Jehova gesagt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (9. Februar 2018)

Aber im Ernst: Ich hatte auch erst überlegt, direkt auf GX Eagle zu wechseln. Letztendlich hat die Vernunft gesiegt und ich fahre die e13 Kassette erstmal runter. Kann mich bislang nicht über eine schlechte Schaltperformance beklagen. Alle Parts tun was sie sollen. Außerdem mag ich Shimano Trigger eigentlich ganz gerne und das OEM Setup ist dazu noch etwa 160g leichter, als die GX Eagle.


----------



## whitenoise (9. Februar 2018)

In diesem Forum wie auch der Presse scheint mehr oder weniger der Konsens zu herrschen, dass GX p/l- super ist, e13 überteuert und nicht so gut und SLX generell weniger erstrebenswert. Daher kam ich auf die Frage. Aber vermutlich hast du Recht, dass es den Aufwand nicht wert ist.

Trotzdem kostet das 2018er Comp 2,8k, das letztjährige Pendant lag bei 2,6k mit X1 parts. Dafür ohne das tolle Werkzeug?
Was ich im Vergleich auch nicht ganz verstehe, ist dass das Capra AL bei 2,5k liegt. Welche Teile geben da den Ausschlag?


----------



## 2pi (9. Februar 2018)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Aber im Ernst: Ich hatte auch erst überlegt, direkt auf GX Eagle zu wechseln. Letztendlich hat die Vernunft gesiegt und ich fahre die e13 Kassette erstmal runter. Kann mich bislang nicht über eine schlechte Schaltperformance beklagen. Alle Parts tun was sie sollen.


Das würde ich auch machen. Ich gehe davon aus, daß wenn man die Kette bei Zeiten wechselt, das Ding auch 2 Saisons auf einem Jeffsy hält. Man wird sehen.


----------



## Komodo3000 (9. Februar 2018)

2pi schrieb:


> Das würde ich auch machen. Ich gehe davon aus, daß wenn man die Kette bei Zeiten wechselt, das Ding auch 2 Saisons auf einem Jeffsy hält. Man wird sehen.


Und in 2 Jahren kaufen wir uns dann eh die neue GX Condor Max 14-fach mit 60er Ritzel.


----------



## mikel_239 (9. Februar 2018)

whitenoise schrieb:


> In diesem Forum wie auch der Presse scheint mehr oder weniger der Konsens zu herrschen, dass GX p/l- super ist, e13 überteuert und nicht so gut und SLX generell weniger erstrebenswert. Daher kam ich auf die Frage. Aber vermutlich hast du Recht, dass es den Aufwand nicht wert ist.
> 
> Trotzdem kostet das 2018er Comp 2,8k, das letztjährige Pendant lag bei 2,6k mit X1 parts. Dafür ohne das tolle Werkzeug?
> Was ich im Vergleich auch nicht ganz verstehe, ist dass das Capra AL bei 2,5k liegt. Welche Teile geben da den Ausschlag?


Warum will die IG Metall 6% mehr Gehalt. Die Leute arbeiten doch genau so viel/wenig wie im letzten Jahr...
E13 Kassette ist definitiv teurer als die GX11 vom letzten Jahr.


----------



## xlacherx (10. Februar 2018)

mikmad schrieb:


> Warum will die IG Metall 6% mehr Gehalt. Die Leute arbeiten doch genau so viel/wenig wie im letzten Jahr...
> E13 Kassette ist definitiv teurer als die GX11 vom letzten Jahr.


Weil es jetzt "nur" 4,3 % mehr Geld gibt 

Spaß beiseite... ich würde die E13 Kasette + XTR Schaltwerk aber auch nicht umbedingt mit der GX vergleichen... Wenn dann müsste man schon die XO1 dafür hernehmen oder?


----------



## mikel_239 (10. Februar 2018)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Weil es jetzt "nur" 4,3 % mehr Geld gibt
> 
> Spaß beiseite... ich würde die E13 Kasette + XTR Schaltwerk aber auch nicht umbedingt mit der GX vergleichen... Wenn dann müsste man schon die XO1 dafür hernehmen oder?


Sogar an meinem cf1 war die GX Kassette verbaut. nur Trigger und Schaltwerk war X1

Edit: heißt nicht das sie schlecht ist. Bin sehr zufrieden mit der Performance. Ist aber deutlich günstiger


----------



## Sebastian1985 (16. Februar 2018)

Servus,

Ist es möglich beim jeffsy al comp1 die hintere bremsleitung außen zu verlegen? Oder passt eine stahflexleitung in den rahmen?

Grüße sebbo


----------



## Tidi (16. Februar 2018)

Sebastian1985 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Ist es möglich beim jeffsy al comp1 die hintere bremsleitung außen zu verlegen? Oder passt eine stahflexleitung in den rahmen?
> 
> Grüße sebbo


Meine neue Bremse kommt die Tage und wird wegen akuter Entlüftungsunlust außen verlegt ... kann dir hier dann n Bildchen hochladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebastian1985 (16. Februar 2018)

Tidi schrieb:


> Meine neue Bremse kommt die Tage und wird wegen akuter Entlüftungsunlust außen verlegt ... kann dir hier dann n Bildchen hochladen.



Super, danke


----------



## Tomml (17. Februar 2018)

Stoertebiker schrieb:


> Den Umbau würde ich mir sparen.
> Die SLX sind nicht schlechter als die Sram Teile.
> Und soweit ich weiß sind doch die ethirteen Kassetten verbaut, mit welchen du genausoviel oder sogar minimal mehr bandbreite hast als mit na 12-fachen GX.
> Also kannst du dir die kosten für den Umbau eigentlich sparen.
> Ein deutlicher unterschied zum Vorjahr ist halt die Kassette die verbaut ist.



Sehe ich auch so. Einzig der Umbau auf ein 30T oder 28T Kettenblatt würde sich lohnen. Für mich ist der schnellste Gang (9 Zähne) mit dem 32T Kettenblatt untretbar und bei Geschwindigkeiten bei welchen ich diesen treten könnte, will ich garnicht schneller werden.

Außerdem wäre man mit einem 30T Kettenblatt näher an den Übersetzungen von 27,5" Bikes die eine Sram 12-fach verbaut haben und üblicherweise mit 32T kommen. Zum Beispiel hat Santa Cruz dem Bronson in der Ausführung mit der e13 Kassette ein 30T Kettenblatt verpasst. Wieso YT hier 32T verbaut, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.

Sram 12-fach und 32T (z.B. Spectral, Bronson):
einfachste Gang: 32/50 = *0,64*
schnellste Gang: 32/10 = *3,2*

e13 und 30T (z.B. Bronson):
einfachste Gang: 30/46 = *0,65*
schnellste Gang: 30/9 = *3,33*

e13 und 28T:
einfachste Gang: 28/46 = *0,61*
schnellste Gang: 28/9 = *3,11*

e13 und 32T:
einfachste Gang: 32/46 = 0,69
schnellste Gang: 32/9 = 3,56 


Wer bedenken hat mit einem 28T Kettenblatt bei dem schnellsten Gang (9 Zähne) einbußen zu haben, kann ja mal den zweit schnellsten Gang (10 Zähne) ausprobieren -> 32T/10 = 3,2. Wem das zu schnell/schwer ist, kann ohne Bedenken zu 28T greifen.


----------



## moritz-95 (22. Februar 2018)

Servus zusammen!
Ich hab ein Jeffsy 27 CF 2018, möchte gerne einen Super Deluxe RC3 Air verbauen, dann gleich in der 230x65mm Variante.
Mein Problem:
Fast alle angebotenen Dämpfer in der Auführung haben ein kugelgelagertes Dämpferauge.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das dann in meinen Hinterbau passt, bzw. auch ob meine Buchsen passen.
Wenn dann macht das Kugellager ja an dem Ende Sinn, wo der Hub ist.

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen, eventuell hat ja jemand einen solchen Verbaut oder kennt sich damit aus.


----------



## Tidi (25. Februar 2018)

.... Maße nehmen, schauen ob es passt .... wenn nicht, Kugellager raus und "normale" gleitlager rein, von Huber oder so.
Größere Sorgen könnte dir das Tune bereiten, ob's zum Jeffsy-Hinterbau / zur Kennlinie passt oder nicht ... nicht, dass der Hinterbau trotz SuperDeluxe am Ende weder super noch deluxe ist ...


----------



## beat_junkie (27. Februar 2018)

Fährt hier jemand das jeffsy 27 al in XL? Ich bin 1,96 und habe eine sl von ca. 92cm.
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## homerkills (27. Februar 2018)

beat  junkie     
189/89. Jeff 27,5 CF XL. 150er Reverb ca 2-3 cm aus dem Sattelrohr herausgezogen.
Generell mag ich es wenn das Bike etwas länger ist..(L wäre bei mir auch gegangen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sand0kan (28. Februar 2018)

Habe mir ein Fox Float X2 gekauft um den Float X zu ersetzen. Kann ich die buchsen einfach umsetzen oder brauche ich neue?


----------



## beat_junkie (28. Februar 2018)

homerkills schrieb:


> beat  junkie
> 189/89. Jeff 27,5 CF XL. 150er Reverb ca 2-3 cm aus dem Sattelrohr herausgezogen.
> Generell mag ich es wenn das Bike etwas länger ist..(L wäre bei mir auch gegangen).


Warum hast du die e thirteen gegen eine reverb getauscht?


----------



## bartos0815 (28. Februar 2018)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Warum hast du die e thirteen gegen eine reverb getauscht?


e thirteen- deswegen!


----------



## homerkills (28. Februar 2018)

homerkills schrieb:


> 189/89. Jeff 27,5 CF XL. 150er Reverb ca 2-3 cm aus dem Sattelrohr herausgezogen.
> Generell mag ich es wenn das Bike etwas länger ist..(L wäre bei mir auch gegangen).





beat_junkie schrieb:


> Warum hast du die e thirteen gegen eine reverb getauscht?




Habe nichts getauscht..die Reverb war am 17er Jeffsy CF Pro 27,5 Serie.


----------



## Sushi1976 (28. Februar 2018)

sand0kan schrieb:


> Habe mir ein Fox Float X2 gekauft um den Float X zu ersetzen. Kann ich die buchsen einfach umsetzen oder brauche ich neue?



Kannst die Buchsen vom Float x auch beim X2 nutzen[emoji6] 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## beat_junkie (28. Februar 2018)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> e thirteen- deswegen!



Was ist das Problem bei der stütze?


----------



## trail4x (1. März 2018)

PhilBoss schrieb:


> Jap unter anderen hat der der mich drauf gebracht  das ist der super deluxe coil.


Hast du es schon ausprobiert? Bin auch am überlegen. Hab ihn nur noch niergends mit Lock Out Hebel gefunden. Sieht auf dem Bild so aus als hätte er eine ansteuerung vom Lenker


----------



## Tidi (3. März 2018)

Sebastian1985 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Ist es möglich beim jeffsy al comp1 die hintere bremsleitung außen zu verlegen? Oder passt eine stahflexleitung in den rahmen?
> 
> Grüße sebbo






... Kabelhalter an der Flaschenhalterschraube ist erstmal n Provisorium, war grad da ... ^^


----------



## Sebastian1985 (3. März 2018)

Tidi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 703611
> ... Kabelhalter an der Flaschenhalterschraube ist erstmal n Provisorium, war grad da ... ^^



Merci, coole sache top. Danke dir


----------



## Tidi (3. März 2018)

Sebastian1985 schrieb:


> Merci, coole sache top. Danke dir


Keen Ding.
... wenn du es gleich richtig machen willst, hol dir gleich zwei Syntace Kabelhalter für die Flaschenhalterschrauben  - https://www.bike-components.de/de/Syntace/Liteville-Kabelhalter-single-cable-holder-p51411/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhilBoss (6. März 2018)

trail4x schrieb:


> Hast du es schon ausprobiert? Bin auch am überlegen. Hab ihn nur noch niergends mit Lock Out Hebel gefunden. Sieht auf dem Bild so aus als hätte er eine ansteuerung vom Lenker



Hab es noch nicht ausprobiert...hätte nur den Superdeluxe Coil mit M/M (rebound/Compression) gebraucht bekommen und das dürfte dann nicht allzu gut funktionieren. Man benötigt aus jeden Fall Low bei der Compression (hat der verbaute Deluxe ja auch)... Das Jeffsy braucht n aufgrund der hohen kinematischen Eigenprogression halt auf jeden Fall einen sehr linearen Dämpfer, wenn man den Federweg (leichter) besser nutzen möchte und n bisschen "plusheres" Bike möchte. Sieht man auch anhand der Hebelkurve. Also entweder einen Luftdämpfer mit größerem Luftvolumen (mein Beispiel wäre Fox Float X2) oder eben n Coil....bei dem die Beschaffung etwas schwieriger wäre und $$$....wenn man an einen Fox DHX2 aus dem Aftermarket ohne Preset (oder eben mit dem Preset Low Compression) rankommen würde, dürfte das ganze recht gut funktionieren...wie es bei Super Deluxe coil mit Verfügbarkeit aussieht, da bin ich leider überfragt. Finde da nix, vor allem nicht mit Remote^^ Fox hat ja den Climb switch....
Ich versuche momentan noch rauszufinden, wie groß das Luftvolumen des Deluxe verglichen mit Fox float X2 ist. Falls es ähnlich oder gleich ist, wird das Ansprechverhalten mit nem X2 auch nicht wirklich linearer sein als mit dem Deluxe. Man kann zwar mehr einstellen, aber hilft ja dann auch nicht soo viel
YT Support berichtet mir hier, dass der deluxe schon die größte Luftkammer hat...und Coil dämpfer haben sie nicht getestet. Aber sie haben mir auch empfohlen, einen lineareren Dämpfer zu testen.
Erik Irmsch hat mir auf meine Anfrage geantwortet und mir den folgenden tune für seinen Super Deluxe COIL (mit remote) genannt: 
*ML1 S 380 
*
Also Medium Rebound und Low compression und kp was der Rest heißt....

Vlt hilft dir das weiter.

Grüße Phil


----------



## Flash_Matze (9. März 2018)




----------



## PhilBoss (9. März 2018)

Flash_Matze schrieb:


> Hi alle zusammen
> Ihr müsst mir mal helfen, ich bin momentan bei einer schweren Entscheidung.
> Ich modifiziere das Jeffsy 27 Pro Race mehr in die Enduroschiene, möchte aber noch weiterhin bisschen Tourentauglichkeit noch behalten. Ich fahre die Kiste eigentlich überall und werde auch dieses Jahr an paar Rennen teilnehmen. Die Kiste habe ich schon umgebaut von Fox 34 gegen 36 , Dämpfer DPX2 gegen Float X2, Guide Ultimate gegen Trp Quadiem 203/203 . Ich mag die Kiste das sie schön flach ist und bei agressiven Pisten genial am Boden klebt. Da ich noch die 2017 Version habe, wollte ich jetzt die Kassette hinten 9-44 gegen die 9-46 von ethirteen tauschen ( ich höre immer wieder, dass die Übersetzung viel besser ist) . Mein Problem ist jetzt, da die Kiste recht flach ist und ich sie auch so mag, wollte die Kurbel 175 gegen eine TRS Race 170 tauschen, merkt man den Unterschied so gewaltig ( die 5 mm) ???? Ich kann doch entgegen wirken mit einer Kassette ( 9-46) und Kettenblatt vorne die fehlenden 5 mm ?...
> Achja und welches Kettenblatt sollte ich da nehmen bei einer 9-46 Kassette nehmen, 32..30..34..??
> ...



Also die e13 Kasette 9-46 kann ich sehr empfehlen. Fahre die mit einem 32er Kb. Ich glaube wenn du Rennen damit fahren willst, würde ich trotzdem auf ein 34er KB gehen. Also hängt natürlich komplett davon ab, was du in den Beinen hast^^ Dazu würde ich dir ein ovales Kettenblatt empfehlen. Es gibt glaube ich welche mit einer Ovalität, sodass sie 30-34t abdecken wenn du ein 32 Kb kaufst. Also am Totpunkt ists dann wie 30t und wenn du dann Kaft hast wie ein 34er Kb. Alternativ ein ovales 34er Kb. Ich komme mit 32-46 (kleinster Gang dann) überall hoch, wirklich. 
Hab schon öfters gehört dass manche den Unterschied bei der Kurbellänge nur durch weniger Pedalstrikes spüren...aber rein biomechanisch sind 175 Kurbeln für manche Leute besser und du stehst auch besser im bike integriert, auch wenn es nur 5mm sind. Vlt einfach ausprobieren, ich denke nicht, dass es negativ auffällt.

Jetzt hab ich aber noch ne Frage an dich: Wie bist du mit dem Float X2 zufrieden? Ich überlege auch einen für mein Jeffsy zu kaufen. Verändert der das Verhalten vom Hinterbau so stark? Hab seither einen Rockshox deluxe und schluckfreudig ist anders bei 25-30% Sag... Und welchen Tune hast du genommen bei der Compression ? Man bräuchte ja theoretisch Low bei der Compression....

Ride on!


----------



## Flash_Matze (9. März 2018)




----------



## H-P (9. März 2018)

Zum Dämpfer, da gehen die Meinungen schon auseinander. Es gibt auch viele, denen der Float DPX 2 besser gefällt.

Bei der Kurbel würde ich auf 170mm wechseln, mit der 175mm Kurbel setze ich doch sehr oft mit der Pedale auf, bzw. muss mir im Gelände schon genau überlegen wann ich trete. Würde mich beim Rennen schon sehr stören. 

Kettenblatt kannst du wahrscheinlich am besten beurteilen, mit der 46er Kassette ändert sich ja nur bei den letzten drei kleineren Gänge was. Aber 34/9 treten ist schon mächtig.


----------



## Pozo (9. März 2018)

Servus, 
eine kurze Frage in die Runde. Meine bessere Hälfte möchte jetzt auch ein Bike. Sie wird es hauptsächlich für leichtere Geländetouren nutzen, dafür aber bergab und bergauf. Ich bin selbst mit nem 2-fach CF unterwegs und sehe bei den neuen "nur" den 1x Antrieb. Ist das aus Eurer Sicht ein Nachteil oder macht die Range der neuen Kassette dies eigentlich wett?
Danke vorab für Euren Input !
Pozo


----------



## Tobsra (9. März 2018)

Ich bin vorher auch 2 fach gefahren und jetzt mit der Ethirteen Kasette unterwegs. Bandbreite kommt ziemlich aufs selbe. Gangsprünge sind meiner Meinung nach nicht zu groß. Ich bin lieber mit 1 fach unterwegs. Beim 2 fach Antrieb hat mich gestört, dass ich bei kurzen flachen Stellen am Berg keine Lust hatte auf das große Ritzel zu schalten. Ritzel muss halt je nach Bedarf gewählt werden.


----------



## PhilBoss (9. März 2018)

Flash_Matze schrieb:


> Ja ...die Entscheidung ist momentan sehr schwierig zwischen 170mm und bei 175 mm bleiben!
> Ich hatte eine sehr nette Unterhaltung mit einem von Fox gehabt und der hat mir auch eindeutig geraten zum Float x 2, der DPX 2 ist schon ganz gut aber das komplette Potential für Enduro holst einfach am Float x2 raus. Jeffsy passt besser der Float X2, nach Aussage von Fox. Ich bin ihn momentan nur kurz g fahren, dieses Wochenende gehe ich endlich fahren und testen. Bin eigentlich ein Leichtgewicht und fahre die Kiste schon recht straff sag bei 20-23 % !



Sehr gut. Genau was ich hören wollte! Bin auch eher n Leichtgewicht und nutze bei 25% SAG den Fw echt nicht aus...Float x2 wird ins Auge gefasst. Gib mir bitte Rückmeldung, wenn du ihn getestet hast! Interessiert mich immens


----------



## kathltreiber (9. März 2018)

hallo zusammen...

fährt jemand ein jeffsy 27 aus 2018 (mit trs+ sattelstütze) und ist ca. 179 cm bei ca. SL 85 cm? lt. yt-support könnte es sein, dass sich mit dieser SL ein jeffsy in L ohne tausch der sattelstütze nicht ausgeht...

danke vorab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pozo (9. März 2018)

Hallo Tobsra,
dh. Im Vergleich gibt es nicht zu „große“ Gaps beim Bergauffahren? Das vordere Blatt zu wechseln ist kein Problem je nach Profil. Dann kann ich sogar noch ein bisschen Gewicht einsparen.
Danke !
Pozo


----------



## TypeActive (9. März 2018)

Pozo schrieb:


> Servus,
> eine kurze Frage in die Runde. Meine bessere Hälfte möchte jetzt auch ein Bike. Sie wird es hauptsächlich für leichtere Geländetouren nutzen, dafür aber bergab und bergauf. Ich bin selbst mit nem 2-fach CF unterwegs und sehe bei den neuen "nur" den 1x Antrieb. Ist das aus Eurer Sicht ein Nachteil oder macht die Range der neuen Kassette dies eigentlich wett?
> Danke vorab für Euren Input !
> Pozo



Geb doch einfach hier alten und neuen Antrieb ein, dann kannst Du das easy vergleichen:

http://ritzelrechner.de/

Hab ich vor dem Kauf meines Jeffsy CF Pro auch gemacht und hat super geholfen. Hatte vorher auch 2-fach ...


----------



## Tobsra (9. März 2018)

Pozo schrieb:


> Hallo Tobsra,
> dh. Im Vergleich gibt es nicht zu „große“ Gaps beim Bergauffahren? Das vordere Blatt zu wechseln ist kein Problem je nach Profil. Dann kann ich sogar noch ein bisschen Gewicht einsparen.
> Danke !
> Pozo



Klar sind die Sprünge etwas größer als bei 2 fach Antrieben. Ich empfinde die Abstufungen bei der E13 Kasette gerade in den niedrigen Gängen als sehr gelungen (46 39 33). Hatte am Anfang auch Bedenken beim Umstieg auf 1 fach, aber würde jetzt nicht mehr auf 2 fach zurück wollen. Aber am Besten einfach mal in nen Ritzelrechner packen


----------



## Pozo (10. März 2018)

Danke Euch für die Links und Info. Ich hatte heute die Möglichkeit den 1x Antrieb zu testen. Ein wenig vermisse ich die „gefühlte“ Bandbreite aber es funktioniert sehr gut. Da die neue Outline inkl bloodred meiner Holden auch gefällt wird’s das wohl werden.
Merci!


----------



## Flash_Matze (12. März 2018)

.


----------



## PhilBoss (12. März 2018)

Flash_Matze schrieb:


> Also wollte eigentlich das ganze Wochenende fahren gehen, leider ging es nur am Sonntag.  Jetzt mal zum Dämpfer, ich wiege ca. 69 kg mit Ausrüstung, SAG grad mal bei 2,3 cm und ca. 190 psi. Einstellung nach FOX Angaben und  2-3 Klicks mehr Highspeed mit 2 Volumenspacer. Gleich mal vorab, ich fahr das Fahrwerk gern straff ( Fox 36, 2  Volumenspacer und 90 PSI ), also weiche ich vorne bisschen von den Angaben bei Fox ab.
> Also mein Gefühl sagte viel straffer, satter, mehr Reserven bei Drops, ein viel besseres und sicheres Fahrgefühl bei vorblockten Wurzelpassagen, bei normalen Trails um die Kurven knallen, alles viel steifer und direkter ( das leichte schwammige ist weg) und  strampeln nach oben ging sehr gut! War jetzt halt nur ein Tag bei aggressiveren Pisten, war jetzt mein Eindruck für den ersten Tag. Ich werde selbstverständlich es mehr testen und berichten.  Achja und bei langen Drops die ich vorher mehr Kraft brauchte um das Bike rüber zu bringen, läuft die Kiste jetzt von selber ohne Anstrengung.
> 
> Jaaaaa... und die Kurbel ging mir wieder wirklich auf den Geist, bin gestern wieder gute 20 mal mit der Kurbel an Wurzel, Steinen usw angedockt. Bin vorher Capra mit der Kurbel 170 mm gefahren und wirklich ganz selten angedockt aber mit dem Jeffsy ganz schlimm. Fahre noch ein Downhiller und weiß wie ich die Kurbeln zu halten hab usw., aber die Kurbel ist für meine Bedürfnisse tatsächlich zu lang. Fällt das anderen auch so stark auf!
> Wir haben mal beim Kumpel das Canyon Spectral in XL daneben gestellt, die Bodenfreiheit ist mal eine andere Hausnummer bei gleicher Kurbellänge.



Das klingt doch schonmal richtig gut! Noch mehr Spaß auf dem trail  dann werde ich mir den X2 evtl auch zulegen.
Wegen den Pedal strikes...hatte ich am Anfang auch mit dem Jeffsy (175er Turbine Kurbel)... Hab mich bissle ans vorsichtig fahren gewöhnt, aber könnte mir sehr gut ne 170er Kurbel vorstellen. Macht auf jeden Fall Sinn. Flat Pedals helfen halt auch nicht, vor allem so große (bin DMR vault gefahren und jetzt Oneup Components Pedale)...probier das mal mit de kürzeren Kurbel. Das muss einiges verbessern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flash_Matze (12. März 2018)

.


----------



## Marius96 (14. März 2018)

Wie läuft denn so das Jeffsy Al mit den Fox Klamotten? Darüber liest man so wenig. Die Komponenten sind mir zweitrangig, die tauscht man mit der Zeit und dem Verschleiß aus, aber Federelemente interessieren mich. Kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen das man von fox Mist bekommt.


----------



## Marci95 (15. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß jemand ob man den Float DPS Dämpfer in der 2017er CF Pro Version traveln kann?
Ich hab gesehen den Dämpfer gibt es mit 230x60mm wie im Bike verbaut und mit 230x65mm.
Da an meinem Dämpfer noch 17mm „Federweg“ übrig ist wenn er am Anschlag ist, habe ich mich gefragt ob das nur intern eingestellt wird.
Die CF Pro Race Variante generiert ja auch nur mehr Federweg durch den 230x65mm Dämpfer.

Die Fox 34 Gabel kann man, so weit ich weiß, intern zwischen 140 und 160mm einstellen, ergibt für mich allerdings wenig Sinn, da mir der Federweg reicht und ich die Geo so mag wie sie ist, die Front brauch nicht höher kommen.

Aber beim Dämpfer sollte es die Eigenschaft vom Rad doch nicht verändern oder denkt ihr es geht "Pop" verloren?

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## PhilBoss (15. März 2018)

Marci95 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> weiß jemand ob man den Float DPS Dämpfer in der 2017er CF Pro Version traveln kann?
> Ich hab gesehen den Dämpfer gibt es mit 230x60mm wie im Bike verbaut und mit 230x65mm.
> ...



Also soweit ich weiß kann man n kleinen Spacer rausnehmen, dann sind 65mm Hub... Bei Fox brauchst dazu aber glaub Spezialwerkzeug dass wohl kaum ein Radladen auf Lager hat. Frag mal rum oder zu Fox schicken. Ist wohl echt n kleiner Eingriff. Also ich denke nicht, dass bei mehr Federweg der "Pop" verloren geht, tune und Luftvolumen veränderst du da ja nicht. Nur eben den Hub und am Ende ist es dann halt noch n ticken progressiver schätze ich, weil das Luftvolumen am Ende des Federwegs ja noch n bisschen mehr komprimiert wird. Aber nur Theorie.
Grüße
Phil


----------



## Marci95 (19. März 2018)

Danke, werd ich dann glaub einfach beim Service im Winter anfragen, bevor ich da selber rumspiel.

Anderes Thema:
Mir kommen die High Roller II für eher flowige Trails etwas überdimensioniert vor.
Klebt mir zu arg wenns lehmig wird, zu viel Schwungmasse und beim Uphill nimmts auch viel Power.

Denkt jemand ähnlich oder hat schon ne alternative parat?

Hab an den neuen Nobby Nic gedacht:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...X-Speedgrip-SnakeSkin-27-5-Faltreifen-p57248/

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Komodo3000 (19. März 2018)

Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit den Mountainking 2 Protection von Conti gemacht. 

Gute Allround-Mischung ist auch Schwalbe Hans Dampf hinten und Magic Mary vorne.


----------



## Stoertebiker (20. März 2018)

Habe bei mir nach dem Kauf direkt den hinteren High Roller gegen einen Maxxis Minnion SS Semislick getauscht und vorne den High Roller behalten. Durch die kleinen Stollen für den Uphill richtig gut und durch die großen seitenstollen trotzdem mit gutem Halt in den kurven.
Ansonsten habe ich noch mit der Kombination aus X-King und mountainking von Continental sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## poekelz (20. März 2018)

Naja, die serienmäßig verbauten 2,4er HR2 sind für Allmountain-Einsätze sicherlich etwas heavy und überdimensioniert.
Ich bin gleich auf 2,3er HR2 in 3C (vorne) und Minion SS (hinten) beide TL umgestiegen, fährt sich viel leichter, spritziger ohne auf Sicherheit (auch im Winter und Matsch) zu verzichten und spart nebenbei auch noch 300g Gewicht.


----------



## zmitti (20. März 2018)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Gute Allround-Mischung ist auch Schwalbe Hans Dampf hinten und Magic Mary vorne.



Fahre ich auch, ist ne Top Kombi! Einzig auf Asphalt ist besonders Mary extrem laut....aber wer fährt mit em Jeffsy schon auf Asphalt 
Minion SS bin ich noch nicht gefahren, aber ich traue den kurzen Mittelstollen irgendwie nicht so.....lasse mich aber gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen


----------



## Sportbecker (20. März 2018)

HansDampf Trailstar vorne und NobbyNic Pacestar hinten, beides in 2.35er Breite. Damit funktioniert FÜR MICH vom Alpenurlaub bis zur Stoneman-Runde alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TypeActive (20. März 2018)

Sportbecker schrieb:


> HansDampf Trailstar vorne und NobbyNic Pacestar hinten, beides in 2.35er Breite. Damit funktioniert FÜR MICH vom Alpenurlaub bis zur Stoneman-Runde alles.



Da kann ich mich anschließen. War bis jetzt auch meine favorisierte Wahl und hab bisher nur gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht.


----------



## Tidi (20. März 2018)

Marci95 schrieb:


> Anderes Thema:
> Mir kommen die High Roller II für eher flowige Trails etwas überdimensioniert vor.
> Klebt mir zu arg wenns lehmig wird, zu viel Schwungmasse und beim Uphill nimmts auch viel Power.
> 
> Denkt jemand ähnlich oder hat schon ne alternative parat?


Ich mag die Ardent sehr, die rllen super, haben guten Grip und sind als Falt- und Nicht-EXO-Version auch nicht so schwer. Kommen bei mir auch wieder drauf .... werd dann wohl mal die  leichte Race 3C TR Version testen, sollte vom Grip für hier zuhause locker reichen und für Park o.Ä. kommen dann fix ma die HR drauf.


----------



## Marci95 (22. März 2018)

Hm der Magic Marry kommt mir fast noch übertriebener vor als der HR2, ich fahr den aufm DH allerdings in der sehr weichen VertStar Mischung.
Gibt einfach zu viele verschiedene Reifen 
Werd wohl doch mal die neuen Nobby Nic probieren, haben auf meinem alten Tourenbike in der Trail-/Pacestar Mischung am meisten überzeugt und das Addix reizt mich einfach zu stark.

Laut Angabe wiegt einer 720g wäre zu 915g auch nochmal was.

Werde vergleichen und berichten.

Falls sich das mit dem Traveln des Dämpfers oder der Gabel auch überlegt:
Laut Fox muss der Dämpfer komplett auseinander genommen und erneut mit Stickstoff befüllt werden.

Die Gabel lässt sich mit dem hier auf 160mm umrüsten:
https://www.foxracingshox.de/6725/2018-air-shaft-assy-34-160mm-float-lc-na-2-1.214-bore


----------



## backcountrybonn (22. März 2018)

Kurze Frage zum AL Comp: Ist der Rahmen eigentlich normal Lackiert (auf Wasserlackbsis oder ähnlich) oder anodisiert. Wie ist denn die Lackqualität nach einer Saison denn so?


----------



## floOhster (28. März 2018)

Ich versuchte grad mein Carbon Jeffsy möglichst sanft auf den Fahrradträger zu bekommen, nachdem mein alter zu klein war hab ich mir den atera ebike m geholt aber hab immer noch Probleme.

Bekomme das nur sinnvoll am Dämpfer geklemmt, findet ihr das bedenklich?

 

Die Schellen an den Carbon Felgen machen mir auch bisschen Sorgen..


----------



## TypeActive (28. März 2018)

floOhster schrieb:


> Ich versuchte grad mein Carbon Jeffsy möglichst sanft auf den Fahrradträger zu bekommen, nachdem mein alter zu klein war hab ich mir den atera ebike m geholt aber hab immer noch Probleme.
> 
> Bekomme das nur sinnvoll am Dämpfer geklemmt, findet ihr das bedenklich?
> Anhang anzeigen 712629
> ...



Ich hätte da wegen der seitlich einwirkenden Kräfte bedenken. Die Dämpfer-Aufnahmen sind m. E. dafür nicht ausgelegt.

Von Thule gibt es einen Adapter. Den nutze ich für mein Carbon Jeffsy. Der wird zwischen Sattelstütze und Lenkkopf geklemmt.

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00SRFLMK2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_DE1UAbVY5CSH2


----------



## SickboyLC4 (28. März 2018)

floOhster schrieb:


> Ich versuchte grad mein Carbon Jeffsy möglichst sanft auf den Fahrradträger zu bekommen, nachdem mein alter zu klein war hab ich mir den atera ebike m geholt aber hab immer noch Probleme.



Warum drehst du die Klemmung nicht um 180° und gehst ans Oberrohr?









floOhster schrieb:


> Die Schellen an den Carbon Felgen machen mir auch bisschen Sorgen..



Dann mach etwas Schaumstoff dazwischen


----------



## floOhster (28. März 2018)

Sieht man auf dem Foto nicht so gut, aber der Arm geht mittig in die Klemmung.
Das heisst drehen ändert nix an der Position, ich müsste mit dem ganzen Arm nach oben und das kollidiert mit dem Dämpfer des anderen Bikes.

Weiß auch nicht was "schlimmer" wäre, klemmen am Carbon Rahmen oder am Dämpfer, der Dämpfer wäre günstiger 

Die Schnalle geht wegen der fetten Reifen gerade so auf 1-2 Klicks zu, viel passt nicht dazwischen.
Hatte überlegt einen alten Schlauch zumindest noch rumzuwickeln...


Edit: Falls jemand nen besseren Träger kennt bitte melden, ich bin an den Atera noch nicht gebunden


----------



## SickboyLC4 (28. März 2018)

floOhster schrieb:


> Edit: Falls jemand nen besseren Träger kennt bitte melden, ich bin an den Atera noch nicht gebunden



Klare Empfehlung von mir:
Thule velocompact 926

Einfach nur gut das Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoertebiker (28. März 2018)

Kann dir den von Westfalia empfehlen. 
http://www.google.de/shopping/produ...gCa9xVc5q7ipB3aOM4mBBo53pogU7yu0aAsaeEALw_wcB
Mit dem hab ich schon viele verschiedene Fahrräder transportiert und es war immer möglich diese zu befestigen ohne das etwas kollidiert ist.
Bei Bedarf kann man sich auch noch einen Adapter für ein drittes bike dazukaufen. 
Lediglich die schnallen um die Räder zu befestigen sind etwas kurz. Dafür bekommt man dann jedoch auch noch Verlängerungen womit das alles kein Problem ist.


----------



## TypeActive (28. März 2018)

floOhster schrieb:


> Edit: Falls jemand nen besseren Träger kennt bitte melden, ich bin an den Atera noch nicht gebunden



Ich hab den Thule EuroClassic G6 929 und bin super zufrieden! Keine Probleme, selbst mit Adapter und 4 Bikes 

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00IN0TV2W/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_GY1UAbSTQ7R4D

Evtl. hast Du mit dem Rahmenadapter ja andere Befestigungsmöglichkeiten/-alternativen . Dann müsstest Du nicht auf einen anderen Träger ausweichen!


----------



## floOhster (28. März 2018)

Meinst du den zum um den Rahmen wickeln oder die Adapterstange die man zwischen Sattelstütze und Vorbau spannt?
Die zweite hatte ich schon mal hier, kann sie aber wegen des Stummelvorbaus nicht befestigen.

Wenn ich die Räder tausche könnte ich vllt das Oberrohr erreichen, muss aber schaun wie ich den zweiten Arm durch den Rahmen gefädelt bekomme, der ist nicht abnehmbar.

Was meint ihr zu klemmen am Rahmen vs am Dämpfer?

Am Ende muss ich mir noch den passenden Van zum Rad kaufen


----------



## TypeActive (28. März 2018)

floOhster schrieb:


> Meinst du den zum um den Rahmen wickeln oder die Adapterstange die man zwischen Sattelstütze und Vorbau spannt?
> Die zweite hatte ich schon mal hier, kann sie aber wegen des Stummelvorbaus nicht befestigen.



Ich meinte den Adapter den man zwischen Sattelstütze und Vorbau spannt. Bei mir funzt das wunderbar. Würde mich also wundern, wenn es bei Dir nicht geht


----------



## SickboyLC4 (28. März 2018)

floOhster schrieb:


> Bekomme das nur sinnvoll am Dämpfer geklemmt, findet ihr das bedenklich?



Zu deiner ursprünglichen Frage: Ja!

Weder die Dämpferaufnahme / Hinterbaukinematik, noch der Dämpfer selbst sind darauf ausgelegt seitliche Momente aufzunehmen.

Wenn du mal in den Rückspiegelschaust wie das Mopped manchmal "wackelt", kann das für den Dämpfer nicht gut sein.
Da werden am ehesten Schäden auftreten.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (28. März 2018)

Macht nicht so einen Aufriss um das Klemmen von Carbonrahmen.  Die Rahmen sind widerstandsfähiger, als wir uns alle vorstellen können.

Grundsätzlich klemme ich auf meinem Thule-Heckträger  mein Carbon-Enduro immer am Sitzrohr zwischen den beiden Kontaktpunkten von Oberrohr bzw. der oberen Verstrebung. In dem Sitzrohr befindet sich die Reverb. Was soll man da kaputtdrücken? Sicherheitshalber wickele ich vorher noch einen alten Lappen um die Stelle. Funktioniert seit drei Jahren. Und nein, der Rahmen ist mir noch nicht unter dem Ar$ch zusammengebrochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floOhster (28. März 2018)

TypeActive schrieb:


> Ich meinte den Adapter den man zwischen Sattelstütze und Vorbau spannt. Bei mir funzt das wunderbar. Würde mich also wundern, wenn es bei Dir nicht geht


Habs probiert, Problem ist am Vorbau bekomm ich  es nicht sauber anliegend, da es nur auf dem schrägen Plastikspacer vom Steuersatz aufliegt.
Ist dann alles schief und krumm und sah nicht sehr vertrauenserweckend aus.

Sattelstütze/ Sitzrohr klemmen wäre mir am liebsten, komm ich aber nicht hin. Muss heute abend noch mal Tetris spielen -.-


----------



## Rischar (28. März 2018)

Genau. Du kannst jeden Carbon DH, Enduro, Trailrahmen ohne Bedenken klemmen. Bei richtigen Leichtbaurahmen würde ich aufpassen. Aber selbst die würde ich per Thule normal klemmen. Natürlich sollte man hier nicht zudrehen bis die Drehmomentsperre greift, sondern mit Gefühl! Aber die YT Rahmen ist sehr stabil. Da muss man sich echt keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## floOhster (28. März 2018)

danke für eure Hilfe! Ich war noch mal Basteln, hab letztendlich jetzt eine Möglichkeit gefunden wie ich beide einigermaßen sinnvoll unterbekomme.
   

Weiter oben und vorne am Rahmen klemmen wäre mir lieber, aber da sind die Kabel und die Dämpferaufnahme wieder im weg.
So wackelt der Vorbau schon etwas rum, aber es ist genug Platz zur Scheibe und zum Scott das sollte schon passen.


----------



## Rischar (29. März 2018)

Passt doch gut! Locker. Pack mal 3 DH Räder drauf. Das ist kompliziert 

Wackeln sollte eigentlich kaum was. Dann spann mal alles bisschen fester.
Tipp: Lumpen jeweils zwischen hinterradachse und gabel. Sonst kann es sein, dass die hinterradachse das gabelcasting bearbeitet


----------



## floOhster (29. März 2018)

Rischar schrieb:


> Passt doch gut! Locker. Pack mal 3 DH Räder drauf. Das ist kompliziert
> 
> Wackeln sollte eigentlich kaum was. Dann spann mal alles bisschen fester.
> Tipp: Lumpen jeweils zwischen hinterradachse und gabel. Sonst kann es sein, dass die hinterradachse das gabelcasting bearbeitet


Drei mag ich mir gar nicht ausmalen, hatte vorher einen kleineren Träget der eher auf Trekking Bikes ausgelegt war, das war schon ein gefumme ohne Ende da zwei fullys drauf zu bekommen. 

Zum eng Schnallen Hol ich mir heute noch längere ratschen, die original sind zu kurz für die Räder/Reifen Kombi.

Polstern sollte gar nicht nötig sein, der Abstand zwischen den beiden Schienen ist echt groß bei dem Träger:


----------



## poekelz (29. März 2018)

Ansonsten kann ich zur schonenden Klemmung von Rahmen die Fiamma Bike Block Pro empfehlen, große gummierte auflagefläche und keine Hebelratsche.


----------



## Marius96 (1. April 2018)

Ist hier schon jemand das 29er gefahren und kann einen direkten Vergleich zum 27er ziehen? 

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden. Noch fahre ich 26 Zoll, bin aber weder 27 noch 29er Bikes gefahren. 
Bei meinem Fahrstil sehe ich mich eher auf dem 27er, aber das 29er jeffsy scheint ja viele Hürden der großen Laufräder gebrochen zu haben. 

Wie ist die Downhill/Uphill Performance vom 27er im Vergleich zum 29er?


----------



## Sushi1976 (1. April 2018)

Marius96 schrieb:


> Ist hier schon jemand das 29er gefahren und kann einen direkten Vergleich zum 27er ziehen?
> 
> Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden. Noch fahre ich 26 Zoll, bin aber weder 27 noch 29er Bikes gefahren.
> Bei meinem Fahrstil sehe ich mich eher auf dem 27er, aber das 29er jeffsy scheint ja viele Hürden der großen Laufräder gebrochen zu haben.
> ...



Ich kann nur für das Jeffsy 29 sprechen, bin Top zufrieden mit dem Bike, hatte davor ein Trek Remedy Enduro 26 Zoll.
Ich finde für "nur" 140mm Federweg geht das Jeffsy 29 verdammt gut bergab.

Fahre es als CF 1 Carbon in L bei 180cm.

Gruss Marco


----------



## TypeActive (1. April 2018)

Marius96 schrieb:


> Ist hier schon jemand das 29er gefahren und kann einen direkten Vergleich zum 27er ziehen?
> 
> Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden. Noch fahre ich 26 Zoll, bin aber weder 27 noch 29er Bikes gefahren.
> Bei meinem Fahrstil sehe ich mich eher auf dem 27er, aber das 29er jeffsy scheint ja viele Hürden der großen Laufräder gebrochen zu haben.
> ...



Dann ergreife ich das Wort für das 27er . Fahre das CF Pro in L (1,82 und 86 SL).

Bike ist super agil und wendig. Uphill-Performance ist ebenfalls sehr gut.

Denke es kommt darauf an, was Dir wichtiger ist. Wenn Du es spritziger möchtest -> 27,5. Wenn Dir guter Vortrieb und besseres Überrollverhalten wichtiger ist -> 29.

Bin auch vom 26er gekommen und muss sagen, dass 27,5 schon spürbar anders ist


----------



## Rischar (1. April 2018)

Ich habe seit einer Woche ein Jeffsy 27. Davor ein altes Capra. Die Frage 27 oder 29 und Capra oder Jeffsy hat mich sehr lange beschäftigt. Letztendlich kann dir Niemand richtig helfen. Niemand hat genau deine Körpermaße, deinen Fahrstil/Vorlieben und deine Vorgeschichte. Kurz Probe fahren wird dir auch wenig bringen, weil du vom 26 Zoll kommst und beide Größen neu sind. Alle Berichte und Test sagen, alle Räder von YT sind top und haben ihre Existenzberechtigung. ALLE sind insgesamt agil, laufruhig, relativ verspielt, sprungfreudig, gehen gut bergauf (außer natürlich tues) und können richtig ballern 
Die Frage ist: Wo sind deine Prioritäten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marius96 (1. April 2018)

Das ist eben die Frage. Was kann das 27er, was das 29er nicht kann und andersrum? 

Priorität liegt schon auf die Abfahrt, aber ich möchte auch die gute Uphill Performance nicht missen. Ich bin lange genug Enduros mit Top dh performance gefahren, die sich aber echt nicht geil auf längeren Touren bewegen lassen. Das muss sich jetzt ändern.
Ich bin die letzten 3 Jahre nicht mehr im Park gewesen, 80% Trailgeballer, Flowtrails und ab und an Vinschgau, Aostatal o.ä.

Meine Bedenken beim 29er: 
Zu viel Flex durch die Laufräder, zu wenig Reserven bei aggressiver Fahrweise.

Beim 27er:

Schlechtere Uphill Performance. Bzw. ob spürbar? 

schwierig, schwierig.


----------



## Tidi (1. April 2018)

Wenn Prio Abfahrt ist, dsnn 27. Hat von Hause aus schon 150mm, ist auf 160mm umbaubar und geht - wie ich finde - bergauf auch sehr gut. Zumindest mit dem Deluxe RT komm ich relativ wippfrei such steile Passagen hoch. Konnte n 301 mit RP23 oder Monarch+ bei weitem nicht so gut. Aktuell hab ich mit ner Deville ne ballerfreundliche 160mm Gabel verbaut und bin auf die erste Testrunde damit gespannt ....


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (1. April 2018)

Marius96 schrieb:


> Das ist eben die Frage. Was kann das 27er, was das 29er nicht kann und andersrum?
> 
> Priorität liegt schon auf die Abfahrt, aber ich möchte auch die gute Uphill Performance nicht missen. Ich bin lange genug Enduros mit Top dh performance gefahren, die sich aber echt nicht geil auf längeren Touren bewegen lassen. Das muss sich jetzt ändern.
> Ich bin die letzten 3 Jahre nicht mehr im Park gewesen, 80% Trailgeballer, Flowtrails und ab und an Vinschgau, Aostatal o.ä.
> ...



Ich denke, die Grafiken auf der YT-Website bringen die Unterschiede auf den Punkt: 













Quelle: https://www.yt-industries.com/cat/index/sCategory/508


----------



## Marius96 (1. April 2018)

Klar hab ich mir schon alles bei YT angeschaut, aber direkte Infos von Fahrern sind dann doch aussagekräftiger, jedenfalls für mich.


----------



## zmitti (1. April 2018)

Ich hab ein 29er Jeffsy....komme vom 26“ und ich muss sagen, das 29er Jeffsy kommt locker um alle Spitzkehren rum und hat im Geradeauslauf mächtig Potential.....läuft locker überall drüber  
Die 140mm reiz ich fast nie aus, fahre aber auch keinen Bikepark (wobei ich Leute kenn die auch mit em 29er Jeffsy im Bikepark rumspringen). 

Hab’s nie bereut ein 29er zu fahren (obwohl ich vorher etwas skeptisch war)

Guck mal im Sammeltread Probefahrten, vielleicht kannste beide LR-Größen mal fahren....machst mit keiner LR-Größe was falsch


----------



## Rischar (1. April 2018)

Genau. Nimm diese 6 Attribute aus dem schwarzen Bereich und ordne sie nach deiner Priorität. Den Gewinner kaufst du


----------



## Marius96 (1. April 2018)

Beide, verdammt!


----------



## Rischar (1. April 2018)

Haha dann wird dein Konto bald leer 
Wo fährst du denn primär?


----------



## Marius96 (1. April 2018)

Hauptsächlich Hometrails/Naturtrails und Flowtrails. Ich bin aber keiner der das Rad einfach machen lässt. Hier abziehen, da Manual, scharf in Kurven und Anlieger. Kollege mit seinem Jeffsy 29 gestern hinter mir, "Du fährst wie ein Assi ". 
Deshalb tendiere ich auch zum 27er. Das scheint mir auch der bessere Allrounder zu sein, falls man dann doch mal ins gröbere Gelände will. Ein zweites Rad möchte ich mir nicht noch kaufen.
Ich kann's nicht einschätzen, wie sich die großen Laufräder fahren. Ich befürchte recht viel Flex und Behäbigkeit. 
Eigentlich geht's ganz klar zum 27er. Ich tu mich sau schwer dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (1. April 2018)

Marius96 schrieb:


> . Hier abziehen, da Manual, scharf in Kurven und Anlieger. Kollege mit seinem Jeffsy 29 gestern hinter mir, "Du fährst wie ein Assi ".
> .


--> verspielt, leichtfüßig, sprungfreudiger
Da musst du gar nicht mehr überlegen! 27! 
Dann wirst du deinen assi Fahrstil behalten


----------



## Marius96 (1. April 2018)

Recht hast du! Das Schlimme ist, jetzt bin ich mir sicher das 27er zu bestellen, morgen nicht mehr. 
Es wird das 27er.


----------



## Rischar (1. April 2018)

Marius96 schrieb:


> Recht hast du! Das Schlimme ist, jetzt bin ich mir sicher das 27er zu bestellen, morgen nicht mehr.
> Es wird das 27er.


Dann bestell doch einfach noch heute 
Klingt so, als wäre 27 das richtige für dich. Ich bin meins heute das 2mal gefahren. Sau gut! Fährt sich wie das capra auf Drogen


----------



## Sushi1976 (1. April 2018)

Rischar schrieb:


> Dann bestell doch einfach noch heute
> Klingt so, als wäre 27 das richtige für dich. Ich bin meins heute das 2mal gefahren. Sau gut! Fährt sich wie das capra auf Drogen



Welches Jeffsy 27 fährst du ? Carbon oder Alu ? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rischar (1. April 2018)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Welches Jeffsy 27 fährst du ? Carbon oder Alu ?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Cf pro


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (1. April 2018)

Wenn auch die anderen 27,5er in Carbon 160 mm hätten, hätte ich auch sofort zugeschlagen. Aber: Hätte, hätte, Fahrradkette...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TypeActive (1. April 2018)

Marius96 schrieb:


> Recht hast du! Das Schlimme ist, jetzt bin ich mir sicher das 27er zu bestellen, morgen nicht mehr.
> Es wird das 27er.



Gute Entscheidung 

Schon bestellt???


----------



## Marius96 (2. April 2018)

Muss leider meine alte Flitsche noch loswerden. Wer mir also bei meiner Entscheidungfindung behilflich sein will, kann gerne in den Bikemarkt schauen.


----------



## Flash_Matze (5. April 2018)

.


----------



## Marius96 (5. April 2018)

Welche Größe fährst du?
Ich bin 1,85m, Schrittlänge 87cm. 
L oder XL?


----------



## Flash_Matze (5. April 2018)

.


----------



## floOhster (5. April 2018)

Marius96 schrieb:


> Welche Größe fährst du?
> Ich bin 1,85m, Schrittlänge 87cm.
> L oder XL?


Bin genau so groß wie du und fahr das 27er pro Race in L, finde das passt ganz gut


----------



## homerkills (6. April 2018)

Marius96 schrieb:


> 1,85m, Schrittlänge 87cm.
> L oder XL?



Ich denke das genau dort die grenze schwimmend und eine Probefahrt zwingend ist.


----------



## Rand (7. April 2018)

homerkills schrieb:


> Ich denke das genau dort die grenze schwimmend und eine Probefahrt zwingend ist.



Denke ich auch. Fahre mit 186,5cm und 87cm das 2017er 27,5er in L und würde es nicht größer wollen.


----------



## Flash_Matze (7. April 2018)

.


----------



## sand0kan (7. April 2018)

ja

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G965F met Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (8. April 2018)

Flash_Matze schrieb:


> So endlich fertig , die Enduro/ Trail Maschine
> 
> - Jeffsy Pro Race 27 2017
> - SRAM X01 Schaltung und XX1 Kette
> ...



Das Gewicht würde mich interessieren


----------



## Flash_Matze (8. April 2018)

.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (8. April 2018)

Vermutlich Rahmengröße L?


----------



## Flash_Matze (8. April 2018)

.


----------



## Deleted 283729 (8. April 2018)

Hallo an die Jeffsy-Besitzer!
Ich hab eine Frage bezüglich der Dämperaufnahmen. Sind die alle gelagert, wie jetzt beim Metric-Standard möglich aber nicht obgligatorisch, oder sind die mit Bolzen/Bushing „wie früher“  befestigt?


----------



## sorny (8. April 2018)

Beim Jeffsy "Wie früher", Bolzen/Bushing hat glaub ich auch Metric-Maße


----------



## poekelz (9. April 2018)

Wie früher - Eisenhülse + Bolzen. Es gibt aber vom Huber auch entsprechende Gleitlagerhülsen http://huber-bushings.com/


----------



## Deleted 283729 (9. April 2018)

Merci


----------



## Komodo3000 (9. April 2018)

poekelz schrieb:


> Es gibt aber vom Huber auch entsprechende Gleitlagerhülsen http://huber-bushings.com/


Habe ich heute bei meinem Jeffsy verbaut - ein Träumsche!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail4x (11. April 2018)

Servus, 
Da jetzt nach nichtmal 4 Monaten mein unterer Teil des Steuersatz den Geist aufgeben hat wollte ich Mal fragen was ihr so verbaut habt.
Habe den gleich am ersten Tag gut nachgefettet und bewegt sich jetzt kein Meter mehr.


----------



## 6uu6 (13. April 2018)

trail4x schrieb:


> Servus,
> Da jetzt nach nichtmal 4 Monaten mein unterer Teil des Steuersatz den Geist aufgeben hat wollte ich Mal fragen was ihr so verbaut habt.
> Habe den gleich am ersten Tag gut nachgefettet und bewegt sich jetzt kein Meter mehr.



Ich habe vor ca 1 Monat ein Cane Creek 40 eingebaut und bisher ist alles ok. Und bei Bedarf kann man nur den Lager tauschen


----------



## 6uu6 (13. April 2018)

Vielleicht kann jemand helfen: seit ein Paar Tagen hat den Lockout von meinem Rockshox Deluxe RT keinen Einfluss mehr, oder zumindest viel weniger als vorher. Bike ist ein 2017 Jeffsy Al One. Also Pedal Mode und Open sind etwa gleich. Was könnte es sein?
Danke!


----------



## trail4x (13. April 2018)

Luft im Öl. War bei mir auch. Hatte den Dämpfer bei Markus Klausmann zum Service kann ich nur empfehlen.


6uu6 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann jemand helfen: seit ein Paar Tagen hat den Lockout von meinem Rockshox Deluxe RT keinen Einfluss mehr, oder zumindest viel weniger als vorher. Bike ist ein 2017 Jeffsy Al One. Also Pedal Mode und Open sind etwa gleich. Was könnte es sein?
> Danke!


----------



## 6uu6 (14. April 2018)

trail4x schrieb:


> Luft im Öl. War bei mir auch. Hatte den Dämpfer bei Markus Klausmann zum Service kann ich nur empfehlen.



Danke! Service wurde erst im Dezember gemacht... Der Dämpfer hat aber Kratzer auf dem Schaft, das hilft wahrscheinlich nicht ? Und seitdem bin ich recht viel im Nassen Ggefahren...


----------



## pippinderhobbit (18. April 2018)

Bei meinem Jeffsy ist jetzt ein neues Tretlager fällig.
Ist ein CF, kann mit jemand sagen ob ich die Lager trocken einpressen muss oder eine bestimmte Montagepaste verwenden soll. Es sieht so aus als wären die Lager ab Werk mit einer Paste eingepresst. 
Fett ja nicht bei Carbon, nehme ich an.
Ich würde nochmal die original verbauten von race face nehmen
Danke schonmal..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marius96 (21. April 2018)

Hab gestern die 10% Aktion genutzt und ein jeffsy 27 bestellt.
Jetzt Frage ich mich ob beim Rad auch Ventile und Felgenband für Tubeless dabei sind?


----------



## Komodo3000 (21. April 2018)

Felgenband ja, aber - in meinem Fall - grottenschlecht eingeklebt. 
Ventile nur beim Topmodell.


----------



## Marius96 (26. April 2018)

So, Jeffsy soll morgen ankommen.
Paar Fragen hab ich noch. Ist das Thema mit den nicht geschmierten Kugellagern noch aktuell? Also macht es Sinn alle Lager zu öffen und zu kontrollieren?

Und sind die Bremsleitungen innen oder außen verlegt? Auf der YT Seite sind auf den Bildern beim 29er die Leitungen außen, beim 27er innen, kann mir aber irgendwie nicht vorstellen das die das dort extra geändert haben.


----------



## Rischar (26. April 2018)

Soweit ich weiß und bei meinen bisherigen YT Rädern waren alle Bremsleitungen außen verlegte. Schaltung innen. So muss ist es auch gut!


----------



## Komodo3000 (26. April 2018)

Marius96 schrieb:


> Ist das Thema mit den nicht geschmierten Kugellagern noch aktuell? Also macht es Sinn alle Lager zu öffen und zu kontrollieren?


Ist auf jeden Fall sinnvoll nachzufetten!


----------



## Blacksheep87 (26. April 2018)

Rischar schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß und bei meinen bisherigen YT Rädern waren alle Bremsleitungen außen verlegte. Schaltung innen. So muss ist es auch gut!



Bei meinem 27iger ist beides innen


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (26. April 2018)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Ist auf jeden Fall sinnvoll nachzufetten!



Stand nicht dieser Tage irgendwas im anderen Jeffsy-Thread eine Antwort von YT, dass es sich um Industrielager handelt, die nicht gefettet werden sollten?

Korrigiert mich bitte, falls das Quatsch ergeben sollte. Aber ich meine, ich hätte so was gelesen.

Edit hat's gefunden: Who is Jeffsy?


----------



## Marci95 (26. April 2018)

Kann mir jemand die „Tune ID“ vom Fox DPX2 im 2018 CF Pro Race nennen?

Gruß
Marci


----------



## Samaki (27. April 2018)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Stand nicht dieser Tage irgendwas im anderen Jeffsy-Thread eine Antwort von YT, dass es sich um Industrielager handelt, die nicht gefettet werden sollten?
> 
> Korrigiert mich bitte, falls das Quatsch ergeben sollte. Aber ich meine, ich hätte so was gelesen.
> 
> Edit hat's gefunden: Who is Jeffsy?



Habe ich auch so verstanden. Was man allerdings auch häufig liest: Steuersatz fetten!


----------



## Komodo3000 (27. April 2018)

Mal vorausgesetzt, dass man vorsichtig vorgeht und sich beim Öffnen der Lager nicht die Abdeckungen zerstört (ein Zahnarztwerkzeug ist hier sehr hilfreich) und gutes Fett benutzt (z.B. Mobilgrease XHP222) - was soll Negatives passieren?

Im besten Fall laufen die Lager geschmeidiger und halten länger (wo Fett ist kommt kein Wasser hin).
Im schlimmsten Falle passiert gar nichts und man hat sich etwas Arbeit umsonst gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (27. April 2018)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Bei meinem 27iger ist beides innen


Ich hatte bisher nur 27,5". 
Baujahr?


----------



## Blacksheep87 (27. April 2018)

Rischar schrieb:


> Ich hatte bisher nur 27,5".
> Baujahr?


2017


----------



## eGlegacy (27. April 2018)

Dass man die Lager nicht fettet ist Schmarn. 
In hochdrehenden Lagern (wozu Industrielager nunmal meist verwendet werden) benutzt man zwar weniger Fett oder sogar nur Öl, um Reibung und Wärme möglichst gering zu halten, doch das hat nichts mit dem Einsatzzweck am MTB zu tun. Egal welches Lager, ich würde die am MTB alle fetten. Denn wie schon richtig gesagt: wo Fett ist, kann kein Wasser sein. Wo kein Wasser ist, ist zumindest Mal sehr viel weniger Korrosion.
Zumal die Lager am MTB nun wirklich sehr weit davon entfernt sind hochdrehenden zu sein. Wenn sie denn Mal überhaupt komplette Umdrehungen schaffen- das tun nämlich eigentlich nur die Tretlager. Alle anderen Lager bewegen sich nur wenige Grad. Wenn die Lager nicht genug fett haben, setzt sich das gerne so in die Zwischenräume, dass bei den geringen Drehungswinkeln nur noch sehr wenig geschmiert ist.


----------



## Rischar (27. April 2018)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> 2017


Seltsam...
Bei mir: tues 15, capra 16, jeffsy 18 waren wiegesagt alle Bremsleitungen außen verlegt.


----------



## H-P (30. April 2018)

So sahen die Lager nach 16 mal fahren von meiner Frau aus.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (30. April 2018)

Meins knarzt und quitscht bei jedem tritt...
Nervt abartig, jeder schaut blöd wenn ich näher komm, zum schämen


----------



## Samaki (30. April 2018)

H-P schrieb:


> So sahen die Lager nach 16 mal fahren von meiner Frau aus.



Hast Du das mal yt gezeigt? Wäre gespannt wie die reagieren. Scheint ja nicht das erste mal zu sein und nicht jeder hat die Möglichkeit mal eben die Lager auszutauschen


----------



## H-P (30. April 2018)

YT ist da sehr kulant, habe auch ein Jeffsy Pro Race und wir sind ansonsten sehr zufrieden. Beim Santa Cruz Bronson war es nicht ganz so dramatisch, aber auch nach einem Jahr fritte...nie Dampfstrahler.

Am besten bei allen Bikes erstmal alles auseinander nehmen und fetten.


----------



## Samaki (30. April 2018)

Und bei Deinem Pro Race sah es genauso aus? Was heißt „sehr kulant“?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H-P (30. April 2018)

Rahmen eingeschickt, Lager werden getauscht.

Bei meinem konnte ich noch was retten, an einigen Lagern war Fett, an anderen nicht, alles nochmal gefettet.


----------



## Samaki (30. April 2018)

Sorry, dass ich die Frage jetzt nochmal stelle: es hieß doch hier im Forum, dass nicht gefettet werden muss, weil sie von YT geölt wurden. Was ist denn nu richtig?


----------



## michlbike (30. April 2018)

Samaki schrieb:


> Sorry, dass ich die Frage jetzt nochmal stelle: es hieß doch hier im Forum, dass nicht gefettet werden muss, weil sie von YT geölt wurden. Was ist denn nu richtig?


Das würde mich auch interessieren ... erwarte ein neues Jeffsy und bin mir gerade gar nicht mehr im Klaren ob ich jetzt sofort alles zerlegen sollte oder nicht ...


----------



## eGlegacy (30. April 2018)

Samaki schrieb:


> Sorry, dass ich die Frage jetzt nochmal stelle: es hieß doch hier im Forum, dass nicht gefettet werden muss, weil sie von YT geölt wurden. Was ist denn nu richtig?


Das habe ich etwa 10 Posts über deinem schon geschrieben.


Das Ölen der Lager ist schön und gut, und bestimmt gibt es irgendeine tolle Erklärung dafür. Bleibt in meinen Augen und nach meinen Erfahrungen aber einfach Quatsch. Das Öl wäscht sich aus, auch bei gerichteten Lagern. Das Fett hilft besser gegen Korrosion. Reibung des Schmiermittels ist eh zu vernachlässigen bei unserem Einsatzweck


----------



## michlbike (30. April 2018)

Ich wollte es nicht wahrhaben ...


----------



## Samaki (30. April 2018)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Das habe ich etwa 10 Posts über deinem schon geschrieben.
> 
> 
> Das Ölen der Lager ist schön und gut, und bestimmt gibt es irgendeine tolle Erklärung dafür. Bleibt in meinen Augen und nach meinen Erfahrungen aber einfach Quatsch. Das Öl wäscht sich aus, auch bei gerichteten Lagern. Das Fett hilft besser gegen Korrosion. Reibung des Schmiermittels ist eh zu vernachlässigen bei unserem Einsatzweck



Genau deshalb frage ich nach weiteren Meinungen 
YT wird sich irgendwas dabei gedacht haben, so hoffe ich zumindest. 

Kann jemand anderes bestätigen, dass er KEINE Lagerprobleme bei seinem Jeffsy hat? Gerne auch eins, dass bereits älter als ein Jahr ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eGlegacy (30. April 2018)

Also,
am Ende das Tages wird es doch so aussehen: Ihr bekommt euer Bike und müsst euch entscheiden, ob ihr euch die Lager einmal anschaut, oder nicht. Schaut ihr sie euch an, habt ihr Gewissheit. Entweder sie sind trocken, oder sie sind gefettet, oder auch (wie bei mir) ne etwa 50/50 Mischung aus komplett trockenen, und ganz gut gefetteten Lagern. Aber immerhin habt ihr Gewissheit.
Es gab jetzt schon viele Berichte über nicht ausreichend, oder gar nicht gefettete Lager. Und da das bei mir auch der Fall ist, werde ich mir in Zukunft jedes Lager anschauen  (und dabei fällt mir ein, dass bisher in jedem Bericht geschrieben wurde, dass das Lager entweder trocken war, oder etwas gefettet, aber von geölten Lagern hat noch nie jemand etwas berichtet, oder?)

Zu der Öl/Fett Geschichte.. Eventuell übersehe ich etwas- dann würde ich das auch gerne erfahren und daraus lernen. Aber ich arbeite relativ viel mit lagern und habe bisher nur eines in Gebrauch gesehen, was geölt wurde. Vom Druckluftfräser, der mit 56.000 RPM dreht. Alles andere wurde immer gefettet. Und das hat auch seien Gründe. Und wenn es, wie beim MTB, eben nur wegen der Korrosion ist.

So, das wars von meiner Seite.


----------



## Samaki (30. April 2018)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Also,
> am Ende das Tages wird es doch so aussehen: Ihr bekommt euer Bike und müsst euch entscheiden, ob ihr euch die Lager einmal anschaut, oder nicht. Schaut ihr sie euch an, habt ihr Gewissheit. Entweder sie sind trocken, oder sie sind gefettet, oder auch (wie bei mir) ne etwa 50/50 Mischung aus komplett trockenen, und ganz gut gefetteten Lagern. Aber immerhin habt ihr Gewissheit.
> Es gab jetzt schon viele Berichte über nicht ausreichend, oder gar nicht gefettete Lager. Und da das bei mir auch der Fall ist, werde ich mir in Zukunft jedes Lager anschauen  (und dabei fällt mir ein, dass bisher in jedem Bericht geschrieben wurde, dass das Lager entweder trocken war, oder etwas gefettet, aber von geölten Lagern hat noch nie jemand etwas berichtet, oder?)
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für Deine Einschätzung. Ich oute mich mal: ich habe in meinem ganzen Leben genau einmal ein Lager geöffnet bzw. gefettet und zwar das meiner Pedale (Rollerblades mal außen vor). 

Ich wüsste nicht wie ich vorgehen sollte und bin deswegen eher skeptisch. Wenn ihr sagt, dass das kein Thema ist die Lager zu öffnen (UNBESCHADET), schaue ich mir das gerne an. 

Habe schon ungefähr 10 Tutorials dazu gesehen/gelesen und jedes Mal wird eine andere Vorgehensweise bzw. unterschiedliches Fett empfohlen. So wie ich das sehe, müsste ich die Dinger aufmachen, wofür sie am Rad bleiben und ggf. etwas fett „nachschießen“. Hast Du eine besondere Empfehlung für das Fett bzw. worauf müsste man beim Öffnen aus Deiner Sicht besonders achten?


----------



## eGlegacy (30. April 2018)

Samaki schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Deine Einschätzung. Ich oute mich mal: ich habe in meinem ganzen Leben genau einmal ein Lager geöffnet bzw. gefettet und zwar das meiner Pedale (Rollerblades mal außen vor).
> 
> Ich wüsste nicht wie ich vorgehen sollte und bin deswegen eher skeptisch. Wenn ihr sagt, dass das kein Thema ist die Lager zu öffnen (UNBESCHADET), schaue ich mir das gerne an.


Kann die Skepsis verstehen. Gute Lager können ja auch sehr teuer sein.

Also. Das wichtigste ist: Lass dir Zeit, und mach alles in Ruhe. An den Lagern kann man (wenn man nicht einfach total grobmotorisch ist) im Grunde nur eines kaputt machen, und das ist die Dichtlippe.
Wenn du die Lager öffnen möchtest, dann beschaff dir ein sehr spitzes Werkzeug. Zum Beispiel diese Nadeldinger, die einem der Zahnarzt gerne über den Zahn zieht. (sowas hier meine ich: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Wood...enture-tooth-teeth-whitening/32485009151.html ).
Damit hebelst du vorsichtig von außen unter die Lippe und nimmst sie hoch. 
Welches Fett du nimmst ist fast schon Glaubensfrage. Es muss definitiv nicht das teuerste sein, denn, wie gesagt, wir reden hier vor allem von Korrosionsschutz. Irgendein Wälzlagerfett, was es nicht gerade bei Aldi in der Grabbelkiste gibt, aber auch nicht das Hochleistungsfett von SKF. Gesundes Mittelmaß.
Was ich tatsächlich tun würde, ist das alte Fett ausspülen. Eventuell nicht 100% notwendig, aber einige Fette können miteinander reagieren.

An die lager kommst du schon ran, wenn sie noch eingebaut sind. Besser geht es natürlich wenn sie ausgepresst sind, aber es geht auch so.


----------



## Samaki (30. April 2018)

Vielen Dank!!! Ausspülen würdest Du mit Bremsenreiniger?


----------



## michlbike (30. April 2018)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Kann die Skepsis verstehen. Gute Lager können ja auch sehr teuer sein.
> 
> Also. Das wichtigste ist: Lass dir Zeit, und mach alles in Ruhe. An den Lagern kann man (wenn man nicht einfach total grobmotorisch ist) im Grunde nur eines kaputt machen, und das ist die Dichtlippe.
> Wenn du die Lager öffnen möchtest, dann beschaff dir ein sehr spitzes Werkzeug. Zum Beispiel diese Nadeldinger, die einem der Zahnarzt gerne über den Zahn zieht. (sowas hier meine ich: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Wood...enture-tooth-teeth-whitening/32485009151.html ).
> ...


Danke für eure Ausführungen ... das hilft mir ungemein ... müsste dann def Dämpfer ebenfalls raus um da an alle Lager zu kommen?


----------



## H-P (30. April 2018)

Ob man nun die Lager fettet, oder man lässt es weil eventuell Öl drin ist, kann ja jeder machen wie er möchte.
Das sie Lager aber von außen mit einer Fettschicht geschützt werden müssen, damit kein Wasser an die Kugellager kommt, steht für mich außer Frage. Wie man bei meinen Bildern sieht, konnte Wasser trotz Dichtung an das Kugellager und da läuft dann auch der Rost raus. Wenn da kein Wasserabweisendes Fett davor ist, hat das Wasser leichtes Spiel, trotz Dichtung.

Bin aber auch der Meinung, das innen im Kugellager Fett gehört.


----------



## eGlegacy (30. April 2018)

Samaki schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!!! Ausspülen würdest Du mit Bremsenreiniger?


Zum Beispiel, genau. Den Bremsenreiniger aber dann auf jeden Fall so 10 Minuten auslüften lassen.



michlbike schrieb:


> Danke für eure Ausführungen ... das hilft mir ungemein ... müsste dann def Dämpfer ebenfalls raus um da an alle Lager zu kommen?


Im Grunde baust du eh den ganzen Hinterbau ab 



H-P schrieb:


> Das sie Lager aber von außen mit einer Fettschicht geschützt werden müssen, damit kein Wasser an die Kugellager kommt, steht für mich außer Frage.


Absolut


----------



## Samaki (30. April 2018)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Im Grunde baust du eh den ganzen Hinterbau ab



Hinterbau ab???? Ich bin raus


----------



## RK85 (30. April 2018)

Hier mal drei Bilder der Lager da hatte das Bike 5km runter also nur größe gecheckt.
Ist aber ein Capra 2018 etwas Fett war schon drin kein Öl. Entweder haben sie ab 2018 das geändert oder im Capra sind andere Lager drin. Natürlich wurden die Lager danach voll mit Fett gemacht.
Und ich bin gespannt wie es nach einem Jahr aussieht.


----------



## Marius96 (30. April 2018)

Mein Radl ist zwar leider immer noch nicht da, allerdings habe ich mir noch ein, zwei Gedanken gemacht.

Das Problem ist ja nicht die Reibung im Lager, die Rollreibung der Kugeln ist zu vernachlässigen, da sich die Innenringe ja eh nur um ein paar Grad bewegen. Wichtiger ist dann wie schon erwähnt der Schutz vor Wassereintritt und Korrosion.

Ich nutze seit ein paar Jahren schon dieses Fett: https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00HR...3_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=96KP5GW41JK9F23KEKKK

In meinen Augen perfekt für den Einsatzbereich. Es ist sehr resistent gegen Wasser und Temperatur und hat gute Laufeigenschaften. Ist auch nicht so teuer.
Das Ganze in eine Spritze und in die Lager geknallt, das sollte es tun.

Ein Kollege von mir fährt ein 29er Jeffsy, hat das Rad jetzt ca. 1 Jahr. Er meinte er hätte die Lager nach einem halben Jahr kontrolliert und da wäre alles soweit in Ordnung gewesen, die Qualitätskontrolle schwankt scheinbar etwas bei YT.

Im schlimmsten Falle holt man sich irgendwann ein paar neue etwas hochwertigere Lager und die Sache ist gegessen. Ich werde aber trotzdem direkt alles abschmieren.

Das angesprochene Öl dient nur dem Korrosionsschutz. Die meisten Kugellager sind schon ab Werk geölt und werden auch so geliefert. Das hat aber nichts mit dem Einsatzbereich zutun, sondern ist vom Hersteller im Allgemeinen so gewollt, damit die Lager nicht schon mit Flugrost angeliefert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eGlegacy (1. Mai 2018)

Samaki schrieb:


> Hinterbau ab???? Ich bin raus


Naja, irgendwie muss man ja an die Lager kommen, mhh?



Marius96 schrieb:


> Ein Kollege von mir fährt ein 29er Jeffsy, hat das Rad jetzt ca. 1 Jahr. Er meinte er hätte die Lager nach einem halben Jahr kontrolliert und da wäre alles soweit in Ordnung gewesen, die Qualitätskontrolle schwankt scheinbar etwas bei YT.


Ich weiß auch gar nicht, wie das bei denen läuft. Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass die die Lager öffnen, oder?



Marius96 schrieb:


> Das angesprochene Öl dient nur dem Korrosionsschutz. Die meisten Kugellager sind schon ab Werk geölt und werden auch so geliefert. Das hat aber nichts mit dem Einsatzbereich zutun, sondern ist vom Hersteller im Allgemeinen so gewollt, damit die Lager nicht schon mit Flugrost angeliefert werden.


Absolut, das Öl ist dann aber oberflächlich aufgebracht und nicht im Inneren der Lager. Das war aber das, was ich hier so heraus gelesen hatte, das das YT Statement angeht.


----------



## Marius96 (1. Mai 2018)

Jetzt wo du es sagst, glaube ich auch nicht das die extra die Lager öffnen. Das würde dann einfach auf eine mindere Qualität bzw. Lager für den falschen Einsatzbereich zurückzuführen sein. Abgeschmierte Lager werden teurer sein. 

Prinzipiell seh ich das nicht so eng, man kann ja alles austauschen. Kosten halten sich ja in Grenzen. Blöd wird es nur wenn man nicht so technisch versiert ist, was ja nicht schlimm ist.
Yt scheint ja recht kulant bei solchen Dingen zu sein, allerdings würde ich mir eher hochwertigeren Ersatz suchen, sollte das eigenhändige Abschmieren bei den YT Lagern keine Lösung sein.

Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass ich mir darüber bei all meinen Rädern vorher nie Gedanken drüber gemacht habe, deshalb kann ich schlecht beurteilen wie das bei anderen Herstellern aussieht.


----------



## homerkills (1. Mai 2018)

Thema Kulanz....
Aufgrund der Lagerproblematik(mit Fotos dokumentiert) hatte ich YT gebeten mir den Lagersatz doch einfach zukommen zu lassen...(ressourcen schonen etc...Kostenminimierung ....keinen bock den Bock zu verpacken)

Leider ist dies bei YT nicht möglich!

PS...neulich suchten sie Leute zur Qualitätskontrolle.


----------



## Marius96 (1. Mai 2018)

Mh, also Kulanz mit Einschränkungen. In dem Fall würde ich dann echt das Ganze selbst in die Hand nehmen.


----------



## herbert2010 (1. Mai 2018)

Ich

Hab auch schon wegen der lager angefragt nach dem ich sie nach 3 wochen fahrzeit mal geöffnet hatte und erschrocken bin wie trocken die lager waren







Antwort von yt




Ich hab mir dann auch gleich die lager typen für mein jeffsy 29 schicken lassen

Und die lager gefettet 
Lg


----------



## poekelz (2. Mai 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Ich
> 
> Ich hab mir dann auch gleich die lager typen für mein jeffsy 29 schicken lassen
> 
> ...



Die Lagertypen stehen auch in der Explosionszeichnung die mit jedem YT kommt.


----------



## herbert2010 (2. Mai 2018)

poekelz schrieb:


> Die Lagertypen stehen auch in der Explosionszeichnung die mit jedem YT kommt.


hab ich mitlerweile auch gesehen


----------



## DubbeKlaus (3. Mai 2018)

Marius96 schrieb:


> Hab gestern die 10% Aktion genutzt und ein jeffsy 27 bestellt.
> Jetzt Frage ich mich ob beim Rad auch Ventile und Felgenband für Tubeless dabei sind?


ich war gerade beim Bikefestival am Gardasee, da haben sie mir am YT-Stand gesagt, es seien immer Ventile dabei. Ich hoffe, das stimmt auch. Du müsstest Deins ja mittlerweile haben?...


----------



## Marius96 (3. Mai 2018)

Mein Rad ist dann heute endlich mal angekommen, nachdem der Liefertermin 3 mal verschoben wurde.

Soweit ich es gesehen hab sind keine Ventile dabei. Ich kann es aber auch übersehen haben, kann morgen nochmal schauen. Allerdings ist laut YT im Jeffsy 27 Al keine dabei und kein Tubeless Band eingeklebt. Bei bei den höherpreisigen Modellen sieht das aber glaube ich anders aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michlbike (7. Mai 2018)

Ich konnte mein neues Jeffsy heute endlich testen ... bin begeistert ... was mich grade allerdings noch interessieren würde: wieviel psi fahrt ihr so in euren Dämpfern bei wieviel Körpergewicht (bezogen auf den Fox Float Dps evol) ... merci schonmal ...


----------



## Rischar (8. Mai 2018)

michlbike schrieb:


> Ich konnte mein neues Jeffsy heute endlich testen ... bin begeistert ... was mich grade allerdings noch interessieren würde: wieviel psi fahrt ihr so in euren Dämpfern bei wieviel Körpergewicht (bezogen auf den Fox Float Dps evol) ... merci schonmal ...


Ich wiege ca. 80 kg und hatte 150 psi im Fox DPS

Übrigens steht der Dämpfer zum Verkauf. Falls Jemand Interesse hat: PN


----------



## michlbike (8. Mai 2018)

Ui ... das weicht tatsächlich stark von meinem Anfangssetup ab ... hab mit 72kg bei 190 psi angefangen ... kam mir auch eher straff vor ...


----------



## DubbeKlaus (8. Mai 2018)

bin auch bei 80 und 150


----------



## herbert2010 (8. Mai 2018)

michlbike schrieb:


> Ui ... das weicht tatsächlich stark von meinem Anfangssetup ab ... hab mit 72kg bei 190 psi angefangen ... kam mir auch eher straff vor ...


ich fahr 210 psi mit 98 kg also denke ich das du ruhig luft ablassen kannst


----------



## michlbike (8. Mai 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> ich fahr 210 psi mit 98 kg also denke ich das du ruhig luft ablassen kannst


Gut zu wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (8. Mai 2018)

michlbike schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen


was für einen sag hattest du mit denn 190 psi ?


----------



## michlbike (8. Mai 2018)

ich glaub das waren 17mm ...


----------



## Samaki (8. Mai 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> ich fahr 210 psi mit 98 kg also denke ich das du ruhig luft ablassen kannst



Ich fahre 250 bei 93 kg und er schlägt zumindest nicht durch, kommt aber gut an die Grenzen


----------



## Marius96 (8. Mai 2018)

Ich hab den DPS Performance im 27 Al, der ist mir aber auf der ersten Fahrt gleich durchgeschlagen, Gabel auch. Bei beiden SAG auf 30%. Hab mir jetzt mal Luftkammer Spacer bestellt. Bin gespannt.


----------



## FeliXtreme (9. Mai 2018)

Hey an die Jeffsy 27 (2017/18)und Capra (2018) Besitzer.
Stehe vor der Entscheidung, ob Jeffsy 27 oder doch Capra 27.

Möchte v.a. Touren (Mittelgebirge, aber vll auch mal eine Alpenüberquerung) fahren und und etwa 10 Tage im Jahr einen Park besuchen (Saalbach, Osternohe, Spicak, Beerfelden, Geißkopf)
Fahre bis 1.5 m hohe drops und tables.

Das Capra hat eine Parkfreigabe.
Die Frage ist: Sind Touren mit dem Capra auch Touren ohne Qual möglich?
Fährt das capra 18 genauso gut bergauf wie das capra 17?
Vielen Dank für eure Einschätzung


----------



## DubbeKlaus (9. Mai 2018)

Ich bin wie weiter oben erwähnt alle YT Räder Probe gefahren, die es jetzt beim bike Festival in Riva am Stand gab (also alles 2018 Modelle), bin auch jeweils einen Drop von etwa einem Meter gefahren. Meine persönlichen "Erkenntnisse"
-Jeffsy 27 ist deutlich besser downhill geeignet als ein durchschnittliches all-mountain, es ist die Frage ob es überhaupt als all-mountain bezeichnet werden sollte.
-Capra ist natürlich downhill nochmal besser und sprungfreudiger. Das 17er kenne ich übrigens nicht.
-Capra ist für meinen Geschmack etwas zu schwerfällig bergauf, aber trotzdem gut im Vergleich zu anderen Modellen mit vergleichbarem Federweg. Eine Alpenüberquerung kann man damit sicherlich machen, ich würde es allerdings nicht nehmen wollen, da mir gutes bergauf fahren genauso wichtig ist wie bergab (wobei die Frage ist, ob Du eine Sechstage-Überquerung machst mit mehr Forstwegen oder 14 Tage und jeden Trail mitnimmst)

Für meinen Anwendungsfall ist Jeffsy der bessere Kompromiss, aber ich gehe auch seltener in Bikeparks, mein Schwerpunkt liegt auf Mittelgebirge und Alpen und genauso viel hoch wie runter, aber gerne anspruchsvolle Wege mit viel Steinen und Wurzeln und Spitzkehren. Bei Spitzkehren (Hinterrad versetzen) hat mich das Jeffsy übrigens von der Handhabung her begeistert, das geht gefühlt wie von selbst.


----------



## michlbike (9. Mai 2018)

Ich habe an meinem Jeffsy jetzt das Original KB gegen ein AbsoluteBlack 28T Oval ausgetauscht. Habe zwei Kettenglieder rausgenommen ... kann es sein, dass das zu wenig war? Mir kams bei Wurzelpassagen so vor, als würde die Kette recht viel klappern ...


----------



## herbert2010 (9. Mai 2018)

michlbike schrieb:


> Ich habe an meinem Jeffsy jetzt das Original KB gegen ein AbsoluteBlack 28T Oval ausgetauscht. Habe zwei Kettenglieder rausgenommen ... kann es sein, dass das zu wenig war? Mir kams bei Wurzelpassagen so vor, als würde die Kette recht viel klappern ...


Echt ich hab die kette gleich lang gelassen funktioniert gut so beim oval hast ha eh 30 auf der breiten seite 

Lg


----------



## michlbike (9. Mai 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Echt ich hab die kette gleich lang gelassen funktioniert gut so beim oval hast ha eh 30 auf der breiten seite
> 
> Lg



Hmmm interessant wundere mich nur, da die Kette bei meiner XT 1x11 am Trigger nicht so stark klappert ... denke da schon ernsthaft über eine Kettenführung nach ... so arg ruppig war meine Ausfahrt nämlich nicht ...


----------



## herbert2010 (9. Mai 2018)

michlbike schrieb:


> Hmmm interessant wundere mich nur, da die Kette bei meiner XT 1x11 am Trigger nicht so stark klappert ... denke da schon ernsthaft über eine Kettenführung nach ... so arg ruppig war meine Ausfahrt nämlich nicht ...


Schalt einfach mal auf die 1 lass die luft aus dem dämpfer und schau ob das schaltwerk noch genug Kapazität hat noch ein Kettenglied rauszunehmen wenn der hinterbau komplett eingefedert ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michlbike (9. Mai 2018)

Werd ich so machen ... danke


----------



## Marius96 (10. Mai 2018)

Hat die E13 Stütze bei euch auch axiales und radiales Spiel? Das nervt mein ich wenig.


----------



## Samaki (10. Mai 2018)

Marius96 schrieb:


> Hat die E13 Stütze bei euch auch axiales und radiales Spiel? Das nervt mein ich wenig.



Japp, leider ja


----------



## Blacksheep87 (11. Mai 2018)

Hat wer beim 2017er Modell (Al one) die Bremsen auf Magura gewechselt? Passt die Bremsscheibe (Storm Hc) einfach so oder ist ein Adapter nötig (6-Loch bzw. Centerlock)


----------



## pippinderhobbit (14. Mai 2018)

michlbike schrieb:


> Ich habe an meinem Jeffsy jetzt das Original KB gegen ein AbsoluteBlack 28T Oval ausgetauscht. Habe zwei Kettenglieder rausgenommen ... kann es sein, dass das zu wenig war? Mir kams bei Wurzelpassagen so vor, als würde die Kette recht viel klappern ...



Habe auch von dem 32 T auf ein AB mit 30 T oval gewechselt und ein dünnes und ein dickes Kettenglied rausgenommen, da mir die Kette nach dem Wechsel auch zu lang war. Überlege sogar noch mehr zu kürzen. 
LG


----------



## michlbike (14. Mai 2018)

pippinderhobbit schrieb:


> Habe auch von dem 32 T auf ein AB mit 30 T oval gewechselt und ein dünnes und ein dickes Kettenglied rausgenommen, da mir die Kette nach dem Wechsel auch zu lang war. Überlege sogar noch mehr zu kürzen.
> LG


Ich bin so ein Held ... ich hatte nur vergessen am Schaltwerk den Hebel wieder auf “on” zu stellen ... jetzt klappert nichts mehr


----------



## seblill (16. Mai 2018)

Mal ne Schrauber-Frage: Habe das Jeffsy 27,5 CF Pro (2017) mit der Eagle 1x12. Ich will nun das 34er Kettenblatt gegen ein ovales 32er von Absolut Black austauschen. Hat hier jemand schon einmal Erfahrung damit gemacht? Wieviel Kettenglieder müsste ich denn in so einem Fall wegnehmen? Muss der Umbau erfolgen während der Hinterbau komplett eingefedert ist?
Freu mich über eure Tipps.
LG


----------



## michlbike (17. Mai 2018)

Ich würde sagen Kurbel raus, Kettenblatt wechseln und Kurbel wieder rein ... Kette kürzen sollte hier nicht notwendig sein ...


----------



## poekelz (17. Mai 2018)

Ich hatte bei meinem J27 (2017, 1x11) von 34 auf 32 gewechselt ohne die Kette zu kürzen, funzt seit 1 Jahr problemlos und ohne Abwürfe.

Warum sollte der Hinterbau beim Umbau eingefedert sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblill (17. Mai 2018)

poekelz schrieb:


> Warum sollte der Hinterbau beim Umbau eingefedert sein?



Naja, ich dachte, dass bei einer Größenänderung der Kettenblattgröße sich auch folglich die Kettenlänge verändern müsste. Und wenn diese korrekt angepasst werden sollte, ging ich davon aus, dass dabei auch die Einfederung des Hinterbaus berücksichtigt werden sollte. Die Ein- und Ausfederung hat doch auch Einfluss auf die Kettenlänge...oder liege ich hier völlig falsch??


----------



## herbert2010 (17. Mai 2018)

seblill schrieb:


> Die Ein- und Ausfederung hat doch auch Einfluss auf die Kettenlänge...oder liege ich hier völlig falsch??


liegst schon richtig wenn man das nicht beachtet ist ganz schnell das Schaltwerk abgerissen


----------



## xlacherx (17. Mai 2018)

seblill schrieb:


> Naja, ich dachte, dass bei einer Größenänderung der Kettenblattgröße sich auch folglich die Kettenlänge verändern müsste. Und wenn diese korrekt angepasst werden sollte, ging ich davon aus, dass dabei auch die Einfederung des Hinterbaus berücksichtigt werden sollte. Die Ein- und Ausfederung hat doch auch Einfluss auf die Kettenlänge...oder liege ich hier völlig falsch??



Da liegst du schon falsch. Oftmals ist aber noch etwas "Luft" und im genannten Beispiel von @poekelz ist das Kettenblatt ja kleiner geworden. Somit wird die Kette wenn dann zu lang. Abreisen wirds da nichts. Checken würde ich das ganze auf jeden Fall, wenn das KB vergrößert wrid.


----------



## herbert2010 (17. Mai 2018)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Da liegst du schon falsch. Oftmals ist aber noch etwas "Luft" und im genannten Beispiel von @poekelz ist das Kettenblatt ja kleiner geworden. Somit wird die Kette wenn dann zu lang. Abreisen wirds da nichts. Checken würde ich das ganze auf jeden Fall, wenn das KB vergrößert wrid.


wird ja nicht kleiner ein 30 oval hat auf der breiten seite 32 z, also wenn er die kette kürzt sollte er schon schauen ob es noch reicht....


----------



## xlacherx (17. Mai 2018)

ups... ich wollte eigentlich schreiben, dass er damit nicht falsch liegt. klar ändert sich die Kettenlänge. 
Ich würde einfach mal das neue KB montieren, auf das größte Ritzel schalten und komplett einfedern (Luft aus dem Dämpfer lassen ohne ihn ausbauen). Dann sieht man ja, wie die Lage ist. 
Sram gibt in der Eagle Anleitung im übrigen an, dass die Kette bei Ovalen Blätter abgelängt wird, wenn die Kurbel in der "1-Uhr - Stellung" ist.
Das B-Gap wird dann in der "4-Uhr-Stellung" eingestellt.


----------



## seblill (17. Mai 2018)

Vielen Dank für die Infos! Dann werd ich mal mein Glück probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foooxhound (20. Mai 2018)

Hey, ich war hin und her gerissen zwischen capra und jeffsy, da ich aber wohl auch öfter mal mit Frau und Kind ne entspanne radtour machen will ist wohl das jeffsy die bessere Wahl. 
Aufgrund des geringen Budgets bleibt mir nur die günstiges AL Variante. Gibts da irgendwas was ein paar Sprünge und Hometrails in die Quere kommen könnte?


----------



## Marius96 (20. Mai 2018)

Hab seit 3 Wochen auch das AL, für mich hat sich der Aufpreis zum Comp nicht gelohnt. Die Federelemente sind in meinen Augen nicht schlechter, Stützte und Laufräder sind gleich und die Anbauteile, da seh ich das nicht so eng ob das jetzt aeffect oder Turbine drauf steht.
Die Bremsen habe ich direkt gegen XTs getauscht und in die Gabel hab ich 2 Luftkammerspacer und in den Dämpfer den 0,6er Spacer gebaut, da bei richtig eingestelltem SAG beide durchgeschlagen sind. In die Fox 34 könnte man auch noch eine AWK einbauen. 
Ich bin super zufrieden und sehe bis auf die Umrüstung auf Tubeless bisher keinen Handlungsbedarf.


----------



## Foooxhound (20. Mai 2018)

Marius96 schrieb:


> Hab seit 3 Wochen auch das AL, für mich hat sich der Aufpreis zum Comp nicht gelohnt. Die Federelemente sind in meinen Augen nicht schlechter, Stützte und Laufräder sind gleich und die Anbauteile, da seh ich das nicht so eng ob das jetzt aeffect oder Turbine drauf steht.
> Die Bremsen habe ich direkt gegen XTs getauscht und in die Gabel hab ich 2 Luftkammerspacer und in den Dämpfer den 0,6er Spacer gebaut, da bei richtig eingestelltem SAG beide durchgeschlagen sind. In die Fox 34 könnte man auch noch eine AWK einbauen.
> Ich bin super zufrieden und sehe bis auf die Umrüstung auf Tubeless bisher keinen Handlungsbedarf.


Klingt als müsste man da doch noch investieren ? Wieviel legt man so für das von dir angesprochene?


----------



## Marius96 (20. Mai 2018)

Die Luftkammer Spacer für die Gabel 3,50€ das Stück, davon hab ich 2 drin. Und die Spacer für den Dämpfer 25€ der Satz, hat sind verschiedene Größen bei. Die Bremse hab ich nur aus persönlichen Vorlieben ausgetauscht.
Die Spacer einbauen kannst du selbst machen, das ist super easy.


----------



## Rischar (20. Mai 2018)

Foooxhound schrieb:


> Hey, ich war hin und her gerissen zwischen capra und jeffsy, da ich aber wohl auch öfter mal mit Frau und Kind ne entspanne radtour machen will ist wohl das jeffsy die bessere Wahl.
> Aufgrund des geringen Budgets bleibt mir nur die günstiges AL Variante. Gibts da irgendwas was ein paar Sprünge und Hometrails in die Quere kommen könnte?


Ich komme vom (alten) capra und fahre jetzt ein Jeffsy. Das Jeffsy ist sehr potent bergab und in meinen Augen ein Enduro. Das capra ist zu viel des Guten für die meisten Trails. Da brauchst du schon richtig hartes Gelände...!
Klar, wenn du in Bikeparks fährst macht ein Capra mehr Sinn. Aber das Jeffsy kann auch ballern und springen


----------



## Foooxhound (21. Mai 2018)

Marius96 schrieb:


> Die Luftkammer Spacer für die Gabel 3,50€ das Stück, davon hab ich 2 drin. Und die Spacer für den Dämpfer 25€ der Satz, hat sind verschiedene Größen bei. Die Bremse hab ich nur aus persönlichen Vorlieben ausgetauscht.
> Die Spacer einbauen kannst du selbst machen, das ist super easy.


Okay, hatte schon sorge, aber das klingt ja alles recht günstig soweit. Bremse kann notfalls, falls ich gar nicht zufrieden bin dann auch noch nen Monat warten.


Rischar schrieb:


> Ich komme vom (alten) capra und fahre jetzt ein Jeffsy. Das Jeffsy ist sehr potent bergab und in meinen Augen ein Enduro. Das capra ist zu viel des Guten für die meisten Trails. Da brauchst du schon richtig hartes Gelände...!
> Klar, wenn du in Bikeparks fährst macht ein Capra mehr Sinn. Aber das Jeffsy kann auch ballern und springen


So war auch mein Gedanke, dass das Capra einfach ein bisschen too much ist. 
Bikepark fahre ich höchstens 2-3 mal im Jahr für etwa einen Tag. Und dann komme ich meist nicht soweit in den Süden, so dass es eher Harz oder der Black Mountain Bikepark ist. Sonst Trailcenter Rabenberg oder in CZ ein paar Trails.

Bei 1,70m, 70kg sollte M besser sein als S oder?


----------



## Capitan-Kurbel (21. Mai 2018)

Ich bin genau gleich groß und gleich schwer . Jeffsy in M paßt mir perfekt.


----------



## Foooxhound (21. Mai 2018)

Capitan-Kurbel schrieb:


> Ich bin genau gleich groß und gleich schwer . Jeffsy in M paßt mir perfekt.


Auf diese Antwort habe ich gewartet. Gracias! Dann werd ich mir wohl noch heute bestellen!


----------



## henrikho (23. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe nun auch seit knapp 2 Wochen mein Jeffsy CF Pro und bin ziemlich begeistert. 
Für alle, die es wegen der Größe hin und her reißt: ich bin 1,78 m / 74 kg und fahre M. Ich komme von 26" und mag es lieber verspielt - für mich dürfte es kein bisschen größer sein.

Nun zu meinen Problemen: Die Qualitätssicherung bei YT ist nicht besonders berühmt, das ist ja kein Geheimnis. Gleich nach bei der ersten Ausfahrt hat sich der Kettenprotektor und Schutzfolien gelöst - okay, kann mal passieren, klebe ich dann halt wieder an. 
Nach der 5. Fahrt hat das Schaltwerk angefangen Probleme zu machen und ich habe festgestellt, dass die Kassette hinten einen Schlag hat und leicht eiert. Ist das Problem schon mal bei jemandem von euch aufgetreten?
Dadurch lässt sich das Schaltwerk nicht mehr gescheit einstellen und vor allem unter Last macht es Probleme (Gänge wollen springen, sehr unangenehm). Ich muss heute Abend noch mal kontrollieren ob alles fest ist, aber eigentlich kann sich da ja nichts lösen.
Hat jemand von euch vielleicht eine Idee, was sein könnte?

Danke und beste Grüße !


----------



## Rischar (23. Mai 2018)

Die Kassette eiert? Da stimmt irgendwas überhaupt nicht.
Ich würde sie mal demontieren und prüfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6uu6 (24. Mai 2018)

Hello Alle, ich habe eine Frage: ich möchte mein Rockshox Deluxe RT 230x60 auf mein Al One 2017 mit einem DVO topaz 230x65 ersetzen. Brauche ich da neue Büchsen  / Spacer usw. oder kann ich das alte Material brauchen?
Vielen Dank und Gruss


----------



## Sportbecker (24. Mai 2018)

henrikho schrieb:


> ..dass die Kassette hinten einen Schlag hat und leicht eiert



Hallo Henrik, ich hatte eine gebrochene HR-Nabe als Ursache für eine "eiernde" Kassette. E13 hat da wohl eine modifizierte Version am Start, die bei mir nachgerüstet wurde...


----------



## Rischar (24. Mai 2018)

6uu6 schrieb:


> Hello Alle, ich habe eine Frage: ich möchte mein Rockshox Deluxe RT 230x60 auf mein Al One 2017 mit einem DVO topaz 230x65 ersetzen. Brauche ich da neue Büchsen  / Spacer usw. oder kann ich das alte Material brauchen?
> Vielen Dank und Gruss


Was ich sagen kann:
Die Fox Buchsen und Gleitlager konnte ich einfach für den Topaz übernehmen. Jetzt wäre die Frage, ob Fox und Rockshox gleich sind... Das weiß bestimmt Jemand


----------



## 6uu6 (24. Mai 2018)

Rischar schrieb:


> Was ich sagen kann:
> Die Fox Buchsen und Gleitlager konnte ich einfach für den Topaz übernehmen. Jetzt wäre die Frage, ob Fox und Rockshox gleich sind... Das weiß bestimmt Jemand


Danke!

Also, jemand zu Rockshox-DVO betr. Gleitlager und Buchsen? 

Und sonst Rischar, zufrieden mit dem Dämpfer?


----------



## Flo_90 (24. Mai 2018)

Servus zusammen,

würde mir gerne das Jeffsy 27 kaufen.
Weiß aber nicht welche Rahmengröße ich nehmen soll.

Bin 1,65 m und wiege 65 kg.
Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen, S oder M?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Rischar (24. Mai 2018)

6uu6 schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Also, jemand zu Rockshox-DVO betr. Gleitlager und Buchsen?
> 
> Und sonst Rischar, zufrieden mit dem Dämpfer?


Ich sage es mal so: jetzt brauche ich eine neue Gabel 

Ja, sehr zufrieden. Funktioniert um einiges besser als ein Monarch plus im capra, was ich vorher gefahren bin. Als der Fox dps eh... Sehr gute Leistung. Sackt nicht durch. Bin bisher aber noch nicht so viel gefahren. 2mal trails, 1 mal geisskopf.


----------



## henrikho (24. Mai 2018)

Sportbecker schrieb:


> Hallo Henrik, ich hatte eine gebrochene HR-Nabe als Ursache für eine "eiernde" Kassette. E13 hat da wohl eine modifizierte Version am Start, die bei mir nachgerüstet wurde...


Uahh :/ 
Ich bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen nachzuschauen - vielleicht morgen. Aber danke für den Hinweis !


----------



## Marci95 (24. Mai 2018)

Habe heute bemerkt, dass ich die schwarze Kappe am Steuersatz, wo Acros draufsteht, etwas anheben kann.
Sind 2-3mm bis zum Vorbau, habe jedoch kein Spiel im Steuersatz.
Ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## poekelz (25. Mai 2018)

Schraube locker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## henrikho (25. Mai 2018)

henrikho schrieb:


> ...
> Nach der 5. Fahrt hat das Schaltwerk angefangen Probleme zu machen und ich habe festgestellt, dass die Kassette hinten einen Schlag hat und leicht eiert.
> ...



Für die, die es interessiert: Ich habe die Kassette heute morgen mal demontiert. Ich habe die 2018er Version mit Pinch-Bolt (https://bythehive.com/collections/drivetrain/products/trs-cassette) also kein Lockring mehr. Die war wohl nicht ganz gleichmäßig bis an den Flansch/Absatz hinten ran geschoben und konnte dann verkippen.
Nach genauer Begutachtung (konnte nichts feststellen) habe ich sie wieder montiert und sie läuft wieder rund 

Hoffentlich bleibt das so...


----------



## Marci95 (25. Mai 2018)

poekelz schrieb:


> Schraube locker?


Ne alle drei fest. Mir hatte es gestern etwas den Lenker verdreht und beim richten ist es mir aufgefallen.

Also nicht die Ahead-Kappe sondern die hier:


----------



## Sportbecker (25. Mai 2018)

So muss doch aber Spiel im Lenkkopf sein... 
Einfach noch ´nen schmalen Spacer zwischen Kappe und Vorbau, dann sollte es passen.


----------



## Marci95 (25. Mai 2018)

Ist aber keins drin, alles bombenfest. Bin ja auch so ein Jahr gefahren, hab gedacht vl. Ist das nur ne Schutzkappe und der Druck wird darunter aufgebaut. 
Kann man es bei dir nicht anheben?


----------



## Sportbecker (25. Mai 2018)

Nein, Vorbau drückt bei mir auf Spacer, Spacer drückt auf Kappe und Kappe auf oberes Lager (denke ich)...


----------



## Marci95 (26. Mai 2018)

Bei mir ist kein spacer zwischen Vorbau und Kappe verbaut.
Hast du den selben Steuersatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (26. Mai 2018)

Marci95 schrieb:


> Habe heute bemerkt, dass ich die schwarze Kappe am Steuersatz, wo Acros draufsteht, etwas anheben kann.
> Sind 2-3mm bis zum Vorbau, habe jedoch kein Spiel im Steuersatz.
> Ist das bei euch auch so?


Das wird hier vermutlich jeder machen können. Die Acors Kappen kann man in der höhe "anpassen". Sprich die Sitze locker auf einem Ring, der den Steuersatz klemmt. Den Spalt zwischen Rahmen und Kappe kann man hier mittels rauf und runter schieben "einstellen" 
Sprich alles normal. Kappe einfach runter und fertig. 
So lange kein Spiel im Steuersatz feststellbar ist, ist alles gut.


----------



## Marci95 (26. Mai 2018)

Ok top, danke für die ausführliche Erklärung!
Wäre auch komisch, denn die Kappe würde nur auf den Rahmen drücken und nicht auf den Steuersatz.


----------



## Marius96 (29. Mai 2018)

@Rischar kannst du mittlerweile schon etwas mehr zum Dämpfer sagen? Finde den recht interessant, der dps geht mir zu schnell durch bei etwas härteren Einschlägen, noch größere Spacer will ich nicht verbauen und mehr Druck auch nicht. Der DVO ist preislich auch echt attraktiv, ein X2 kostet ja fast das doppelte.


----------



## Rischar (29. Mai 2018)

Marius96 schrieb:


> @Rischar kannst du mittlerweile schon etwas mehr zum Dämpfer sagen? Finde den recht interessant, der dps geht mir zu schnell durch bei etwas härteren Einschlägen, noch größere Spacer will ich nicht verbauen und mehr Druck auch nicht. Der DVO ist preislich auch echt attraktiv, ein X2 kostet ja fast das doppelte.


Klar. Absolute Kaufempfehlung!
Ich habe dazu bereits was im anderen jeffsy Thema was geschrieben.

Noch bisschen mehr:
Der Topaz steht hoch im Federweg. Trotz 30% sag habe ich bisher die letzten 1,5cm nicht verwendet. Er fühlt sich aber sehr satt an. Die DH Leistung ist deutlich besser als in capra mit monarch plus (rein vom Dämpfer). Der topaz sackt nicht durch, aber ist dabei sehr sensibel. Diese Mischung ist ganz geil: satt UND aktiv. 
Nachteil: schwerer und in der climb position bewegt sich der topaz mehr als der fox dps


----------



## Marci95 (1. Juni 2018)

Rischar schrieb:


> Klar. Absolute Kaufempfehlung!
> Ich habe dazu bereits was im anderen jeffsy Thema was geschrieben.
> 
> Noch bisschen mehr:
> ...


Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken den Dämpfer zu verbauen, hast du gleich den 230x65mm genommen?
Muss man intern Einstellungen an Shims oder Volumenspacern vornehmen oder passt das mit der Kinematik zusammen?


----------



## 6uu6 (1. Juni 2018)

Marci95 schrieb:


> Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken den Dämpfer zu verbauen, hast du gleich den 230x65mm genommen?
> Muss man intern Einstellungen an Shims oder Volumenspacern vornehmen oder passt das mit der Kinematik zusammen?



Ich habe für meinen Al One 2017 den 230x65 bestellt. Werde auch berichten!
Habe auch vor, die Pike auf 160mm zu modifizieren.


----------



## Rischar (1. Juni 2018)

Marci95 schrieb:


> Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken den Dämpfer zu verbauen, hast du gleich den 230x65mm genommen?
> Muss man intern Einstellungen an Shims oder Volumenspacern vornehmen oder passt das mit der Kinematik zusammen?


230x60 habe ich genommen. Ich möchte es nicht übertreiben und zu sehr auf bergab optimieren. 
Ich habe bisher nichts verändert. Passt einfach sehr gut. Das war für mich auch Kaufgrund: Zeit ist knapp und ich will nicht lange rumprobieren. Der Topaz passt einfach... sag eingestellt, Ausgleichsbehälte nach mittlerer Empfehlung und Zugstufe nach Gefühl. Diese empfinde ich sogar fast als zu langsam. Aber ich muss mal demnächst paar Abfahrten mit verschiedenen Zugstufe durchtesten. Morgen werde ich das jeffsy mal in spicak prügeln dann kann ich mehr berichten


----------



## seblill (5. Juni 2018)

Habe seit 9 Monaten ein J27,5 CF Pro (kein Race). Gerade mal eine Hand voll Touren damit gefahren, aber das untere Lager vom Steuersatz jetzt schon total verrostet, sogar der Gabelkonus war vom Rost schon umgeben. Definitiv noch nie mit Hochdruckdüse gereinigt. Macht ne Reklamation überhaupt Sinn? Das untere Lager scheint mir definitiv hin zu sein. Wenn ich es drehe, gibt es ein schabendes Geräusch von sich. Ich bekomme es aber mit den Fingern noch nicht mal raus aus dem Steuerrohr, sitzt voll fest. Gibt es da etwas zu beachten? Oder hilft nur rohe Gewalt? Da muss definitiv ein Ersatz rein. Welches Lager würdet ihr denn empfehlen?


----------



## 6uu6 (8. Juni 2018)

seblill schrieb:


> Habe seit 9 Monaten ein J27,5 CF Pro (kein Race). Gerade mal eine Hand voll Touren damit gefahren, aber das untere Lager vom Steuersatz jetzt schon total verrostet, sogar der Gabelkonus war vom Rost schon umgeben. Definitiv noch nie mit Hochdruckdüse gereinigt. Macht ne Reklamation überhaupt Sinn? Das untere Lager scheint mir definitiv hin zu sein. Wenn ich es drehe, gibt es ein schabendes Geräusch von sich. Ich bekomme es aber mit den Fingern noch nicht mal raus aus dem Steuerrohr, sitzt voll fest. Gibt es da etwas zu beachten? Oder hilft nur rohe Gewalt? Da muss definitiv ein Ersatz rein. Welches Lager würdet ihr denn empfehlen?


in mein Al One könnte man den Lager alleine nicht wechseln. Den ganzen unteren Teil vom Steuersatz musste weg. Ich habe es mit einem Cane Creek 40 ersetzt. Da kann man auch nur den Lager wechseln!


----------



## edeltoaster (10. Juni 2018)

Habe eben mal zum Spass den Flip-Chip gedreht und mein 2018er Jeffsy 27 AL in die hohe Position bewegt. Das macht in der Tat ja erheblich mehr aus als gedacht (habe mich bis vor kurzem nicht sonderlich mit sowas beschäftigt). Natürlich klar mehr Bodenfreiheit, Kletterposition etwas besser, Vorderrad geht klar schneller hoch (cool beim Spielen, merklich nervöserer Uphill). Richtig Downhill noch nicht getestet, da das Rad diesbzgl ohnehin durch mich gebremst wird statt mich zu bremsen glaube ich fast mir "genügt" das so; auf jeden Fall - auch wenn natürlich long low slack selbstverständlich gerade cooler ist - wahrscheinlich in 95% meiner Fahrtabschnitte etwas besser geeignet. 

Was sind eure Erfahrungen? Da habe ich bisher noch quasi nichts zu gelesen! 

Ich meine allerdings fast dass mein Rücken sich an die leicht andere Sitzposition gewöhnen muss. Könnte allerdings auch die fast Dauertraglast durch meine kleine Tochter sein (Abseits des Bikes in dem Falle...).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Capitan-Kurbel (10. Juni 2018)

Mit dem flip chip habe ich auch ein bisschen herumprobiert. Ist ja schnell getauscht, braucht keine 5 Minuten. Den Unterschied zwischen niedrig und hoch merke ich schon deutlich.
In der tiefen Position sitze ich mehr "im bike", der Lenkwinkel ist flacher, alles ein bisschen relaxter. Da das Tretlager vom Jeffsy aber tendenziell sowieso tief liegt, ist es in der tiefen Position noch tiefer. Da bleibe ich beim pedalieren mit der Kurbel oft an Wurzeln hängen.
Die "hoch" Position ist aggresiver, fährt bissiger um die Kurven und, auch wenn das Tretlager nur ein paar Zentimeter höher ist, bleibe ich deutlich weniger mit der Kurbel hängen. 
Da mir die Kurbel zu oft auf den Boden aufsetzt, fahre jetzt fast immer in der "hoch" Position. Reicht für die normalen Trails locker aus.
Ich kann aber nur jedem empfehlen, es selbst mal zu testen.


----------



## Marci95 (11. Juni 2018)

Rischar schrieb:


> 230x60 habe ich genommen. Ich möchte es nicht übertreiben und zu sehr auf bergab optimieren.
> Ich habe bisher nichts verändert. Passt einfach sehr gut. Das war für mich auch Kaufgrund: Zeit ist knapp und ich will nicht lange rumprobieren. Der Topaz passt einfach... sag eingestellt, Ausgleichsbehälte nach mittlerer Empfehlung und Zugstufe nach Gefühl. Diese empfinde ich sogar fast als zu langsam. Aber ich muss mal demnächst paar Abfahrten mit verschiedenen Zugstufe durchtesten. Morgen werde ich das jeffsy mal in spicak prügeln dann kann ich mehr berichten


Und kannst noch bissle mehr zum Dämpfer sagen, wie wars in Spicak?


Noch ein Bericht von mir zum Thema Reifen:
Fahre jetzt eine Weile mit der neue Nobby Nic Addix Mischung und bin echt sehr zufrieden.
Ob flowige Trails oder Gerümpel, man hat immer Grip, erst wenn es richtig nass wird kommt man an die Grenzen.
Die insgesamt 400g weniger drücken das Gesamtgewicht meines CF Pro auf 12,8kg und machen das Bike spürbar agiler.
Pannen hatte ich bis jetzt noch keine, fahre Tubeless 1,6 Bar.


----------



## Rischar (11. Juni 2018)

Marci95 schrieb:


> Und kannst noch bissle mehr zum Dämpfer sagen, wie wars in Spicak?


Stimmt. Vergessen.
Bin nach wie vor sehr zufrieden. Der Dämpfer macht das Jeffsy deutlich leistungsstärker bergab. Der Topaz ist sensibel und schluckt sehr viel, jedoch ist er keine Bügelmaschine... alles mit sinnvollem Feedback. Das Wort "satt" passt hier gut  er steht sehr gut im mittleren federweg. Trotz 30% sag sind die letzten 10% schwer zu knacken 
Für moderate Bikeparkstrecke wie die leichte in spicak und alles bis auf DH am geisskopf ist das jeffsy für mich perfekt!
Für die Hauptstrecke und DH in spicak möchte ich einfach mein Tues haben! Klar, fahrbar ist alles, aber ich will nicht präzise fahren sondern ballern  dafür reicht mir eben kein Rad mit 150 mm bzw ich fahre zu schlecht haha

Meine Meinung hat sich gefestigt, wie auch durch die Beratung hier im Forum dargestellt wurde: das jeffsy kann sehr viel und ist auf den meisten Strecken (nicht Bikepark) eine deutlich bessere Wahl als das capra. Für's capra braucht man schon hartes Gelände. Es ist eher ein Rad für alles. Wer aber 2 Gravitybikes haben kann/möchte, der fährt n tues für DH strecken und n jeffsy für alles andere. 

Und wiegesagt: der topaz ist schuld falls jetzt die 34er vorne raus fliegt 
Ne. Erst mal weiter fahren. Ich finde sie funktioniert sehr gut und passt zum straffen Charakter des jeffsys. Klar, kann man jetzt zb einen Stahlfederdämpfer montieren und eine 180mm Gabel. Aber dann macht ein capra mehr Sinn. Für mich reichen die Maßnahmen in Richtung DH bis hier.


----------



## jkmed (13. Juni 2018)

edeltoaster schrieb:


> Habe eben mal zum Spass den Flip-Chip gedreht und mein 2018er Jeffsy 27 AL in die hohe Position bewegt. Das macht in der Tat ja erheblich mehr aus als gedacht (habe mich bis vor kurzem nicht sonderlich mit sowas beschäftigt). Natürlich klar mehr Bodenfreiheit, Kletterposition etwas besser, Vorderrad geht klar schneller hoch (cool beim Spielen, merklich nervöserer Uphill). Richtig Downhill noch nicht getestet, da das Rad diesbzgl ohnehin durch mich gebremst wird statt mich zu bremsen glaube ich fast mir "genügt" das so; auf jeden Fall - auch wenn natürlich long low slack selbstverständlich gerade cooler ist - wahrscheinlich in 95% meiner Fahrtabschnitte etwas besser geeignet.
> 
> Was sind eure Erfahrungen? Da habe ich bisher noch quasi nichts zu gelesen!
> 
> Ich meine allerdings fast dass mein Rücken sich an die leicht andere Sitzposition gewöhnen muss. Könnte allerdings auch die fast Dauertraglast durch meine kleine Tochter sein (Abseits des Bikes in dem Falle...).




Vielleicht eine blöde Frage, aber: Muss der Dämpfer für den Flip-Chip-Wechsel komplett Luftfrei sein?


----------



## Rischar (13. Juni 2018)

jkmed schrieb:


> Vielleicht eine blöde Frage, aber: Muss der Dämpfer für den Flip-Chip-Wechsel komplett Luftfrei sein?


Nein. 
Du musst den Dämpfer einfach nur ausbauen.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (13. Juni 2018)

jkmed schrieb:


> Vielleicht eine blöde Frage, aber: Muss der Dämpfer für den Flip-Chip-Wechsel komplett Luftfrei sein?


Nein.


----------



## edeltoaster (13. Juni 2018)

Besser noch, die lange Hülse musst du nicht mal ganz rausziehen, dann geht das echt sehr schnell. Anzugsmoment 10-12Nm.


----------



## Marci95 (13. Juni 2018)

Rischar schrieb:


> Stimmt. Vergessen.
> Bin nach wie vor sehr zufrieden. Der Dämpfer macht das Jeffsy deutlich leistungsstärker bergab. Der Topaz ist sensibel und schluckt sehr viel, jedoch ist er keine Bügelmaschine... alles mit sinnvollem Feedback. Das Wort "satt" passt hier gut  er steht sehr gut im mittleren federweg. Trotz 30% sag sind die letzten 10% schwer zu knacken
> Für moderate Bikeparkstrecke wie die leichte in spicak und alles bis auf DH am geisskopf ist das jeffsy für mich perfekt!
> Für die Hauptstrecke und DH in spicak möchte ich einfach mein Tues haben! Klar, fahrbar ist alles, aber ich will nicht präzise fahren sondern ballern  dafür reicht mir eben kein Rad mit 150 mm bzw ich fahre zu schlecht haha
> ...


Danke für deinen Bericht.
Klingt sehr verlockend, wird vermutlich meine nächste Investition 
Welche Buchsen hast du verbaut? Bei YT wurde mir für vorne 10x20mm und für hinten 10x40mm genannt, jedoch finde ich die Maße nirgens im Internet


----------



## Rischar (13. Juni 2018)

https://www.yt-industries.com/media/pdf/JEFFSY_CF_Exploded_Drawing5a5524ff982d0.pdf
Da steht:
front:  Ø10x17,4mmrear: Ø10x40mm

Keine ahnung. Die vom Fox haben gepasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (13. Juni 2018)

Marci95 schrieb:


> Welche Buchsen hast du verbaut? Bei YT wurde mir für vorne 10x20mm und für hinten 10x40mm genannt


Diese Maße kann ich für den 2018er Carbonrahmen bestätigen.


----------



## Rischar (13. Juni 2018)

Dann steht ja Quatsch auf der YT Homepage. Wie dumm!


----------



## 6uu6 (13. Juni 2018)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Diese Maße kann ich für den 2018er Carbonrahmen bestätigen.



YT hat mir für den Al Rahmen 2017 40x10 und 20x10 angegeben. Vorne ist es aber mit den neuen Buchsen tatsächlich sehr eng...


----------



## Marius96 (13. Juni 2018)

Hab heute auch mal den flip Chip umgelegt. Fand ich jetzt nicht so geil. Das Rad wird deutlich nervöser wenn man brennen lässt, zwar etwas weniger und leichter aufs Hinterrad zu ziehen, aber das ist in der tiefen Position auch nicht schlecht. Lediglich die größere Bodenfreiheit wäre ein Argument weil ich doch noch recht oft hängen bleibe, aber insgesamt hat es mir in der hohen Position überhaupt nicht gefallen. Der Charakter der das jeffsy ausmacht geht dadurch irgendwie flöten. Man kann nicht mehr so entspannt durchdurchackern, sondern muss deutlich mehr arbeiten und aufpassen. Das ist jedenfalls mein Eindruck.


----------



## Marci95 (13. Juni 2018)

Rischar schrieb:


> https://www.yt-industries.com/media/pdf/JEFFSY_CF_Exploded_Drawing5a5524ff982d0.pdf
> Da steht:
> front:  Ø10x17,4mmrear: Ø10x40mm
> 
> Keine ahnung. Die vom Fox haben gepasst


Das sind die Drawings für den 29er Rahmen, beim 27er steht auch 10x20mm und 10x40mm.
Habs grad nachgemessen, es passt.
Ich spiel mit dem Gedanken gleich Huber Bushings zu verbauen.


----------



## Komodo3000 (13. Juni 2018)

Marci95 schrieb:


> Das sind die Drawings für den 29er Rahmen, beim 27er steht auch 10x20mm und 10x40mm.
> Habs grad nachgemessen, es passt.
> Ich spiel mit dem Gedanken gleich Huber Bushings zu verbauen.


Habe auch direkt Huber Buchsen verbaut. Auf die YT Seite habe ich gar nicht geschaut, sondern die alten Buchsen direkt selbst ausgemessen. 10x20 und 10x40 stimmt auf jeden Fall für den 2018er Carbon 27,5" Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michlbike (14. Juni 2018)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Habe auch direkt Huber Buchsen verbaut. Auf die YT Seite habe ich gar nicht geschaut, sondern die alten Buchsen direkt selbst ausgemessen. 10x20 und 10x40 stimmt auf jeden Fall für den 2018er Carbon 27,5" Rahmen.



Kannst du mal verraten, was du da ganz genau betsellt hast bei Huber


----------



## Komodo3000 (14. Juni 2018)

Zweiteiliges Buchsenset 10x20, dreiteiliges Buchsenset 10x40 plus Gleitlager. Montagewerkzeug hatte ich schon.
Schreib den Stephan einfach an, wenn Du Dir nicht ganz sicher bist. Der ist super freundlich und antwortet schnell.


----------



## michlbike (15. Juni 2018)

Könnte mir mal jemand auf die Sprünge helfen? Würde bei meinem 2018er CF Pro mit der Sram Guide RSC gerne Trickstuff Bremsscheiben verbauen. Passen da 203mm Scheiben? Brauche ich da Adapter? War da bei der Guide nicht irgendwas mit 200mm vs. 203mm ... die Trickstuff gäbe es ja nur in 203 ... vielen dank schon mal ...


----------



## Sven1008 (16. Juni 2018)

michlbike schrieb:


> Könnte mir mal jemand auf die Sprünge helfen? Würde bei meinem 2018er CF Pro mit der Sram Guide RSC gerne Trickstuff Bremsscheiben verbauen. Passen da 203mm Scheiben? Brauche ich da Adapter? War da bei der Guide nicht irgendwas mit 200mm vs. 203mm ... die Trickstuff gäbe es ja nur in 203 ... vielen dank schon mal ...


Hey, soweit ich weiß habe ich hier mal im Forum gelesen das du den Bremssattel einfach nur mit Unterlegscheiben unterlegen musst. Hab auch ne Zeit lang die Trickstuff Dächle an ner Guide Rsc gefahren. Sattel unterlegt, ausgerichtet und fertig. Funktion top


----------



## PhilBoss (23. Juni 2018)

Falls es jemanden interessiert, bei bike24 gibts grad den Rockshox superdeluxe COIL RCT im Angebot. Speziell fürs Jeffsy  Also wer mehr aus dem Rad rausholen will, zuschlagen! Progressiver Hinterbau funktioniert mit nichts besser als mit nem Coil-Dämpfer. Komisch das Yt das nicht als Option anbietet...

https://www.bike24.de/p1276573.html


----------



## cegsche (23. Juni 2018)

PhilBoss schrieb:


> Falls es jemanden interessiert, bei bike24 gibts grad den Rockshox superdeluxe COIL RCT im Angebot. Speziell fürs Jeffsy  Also wer mehr aus dem Rad rausholen will, zuschlagen! Progressiver Hinterbau funktioniert mit nichts besser als mit nem Coil-Dämpfer. Komisch das Yt das nicht als Option anbietet...
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/p1276573.html






Kann ich nur empfehlen!
Der Hinterbau ist damit ein Traum.

Tipp beim Eindrücken der Buchsen: erst die Feder drauf und dann die untere 40mm Buchse reindrücken. Die Feder passt leider nicht über die Buchse


----------



## chost (23. Juni 2018)

Den bitte noch für das 29er 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## PhilBoss (24. Juni 2018)

chost schrieb:


> Den bitte noch für das 29er
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Naja für das 29er hast ja viel mehr auswahl, da kein metric sizing? In 200x57 bekommt man ja alles mögliche auch gebraucht...da würde ich nach dhx2 oder CC gucken....


----------



## PhilBoss (24. Juni 2018)

cegsche schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 744669
> 
> Kann ich nur empfehlen!
> Der Hinterbau ist damit ein Traum.
> ...



Ich hab bisher auch nur Erfahrungsberichte darüber gehört. Muss den endlich auch mal bestellen. Könntest du vlt ein etwas ausführlicheren Erfahrungsbericht schreiben? Wie ist die Plattform (also der threshold-modus) im Uphill und auf flachen wegen? Wippt der Hinterbau mehr als mit dem Luftdämpfer? Und wie ist das ansprechverhalten und die federwegsausnutzung? Mit dem deluxe rt wird man ja schon ordentlich durchgeschüttelt sobald es mal ruppiger wird...aber für sprünge funktioniert der Luftdämpfer schon gut, wie ich finde....
Grüße Philipp


----------



## Marius96 (24. Juni 2018)

Männer, zwei schnelle Fragen.
Kann mir einer die Tune ID vom Dpx2 ausm Jeffsy 27 nennen?

Und liege ich richtig in der Annahme, dass man auch einen 230x65 in ein Al bauen kann, also das die Rahmen mit dem CF pro identisch sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhilBoss (24. Juni 2018)

Marius96 schrieb:


> Männer, zwei schnelle Fragen.
> Kann mir einer die Tune ID vom Dpx2 ausm Jeffsy 27 nennen?
> 
> Und liege ich richtig in der Annahme, dass man auch einen 230x65 in ein Al bauen kann, also das die Rahmen mit dem CF pro identisch sind?



Also ich hätte da mal bei Yt nachgefragt, 65mm Hub geht auch bei den Al modellen


----------



## cegsche (24. Juni 2018)

PhilBoss schrieb:


> Ich hab bisher auch nur Erfahrungsberichte darüber gehört. Muss den endlich auch mal bestellen. Könntest du vlt ein etwas ausführlicheren Erfahrungsbericht schreiben? Wie ist die Plattform (also der threshold-modus) im Uphill und auf flachen wegen? Wippt der Hinterbau mehr als mit dem Luftdämpfer? Und wie ist das ansprechverhalten und die federwegsausnutzung? Mit dem deluxe rt wird man ja schon ordentlich durchgeschüttelt sobald es mal ruppiger wird...aber für sprünge funktioniert der Luftdämpfer schon gut, wie ich finde....
> Grüße Philipp



Insgesamt bügelt der Hinterbau mit dem Coil so ziemlich alles weg. Das Rad liegt ziemlich satt auf dem Trail. Jetzt merke ich umso mehr, dass die Pike noch etwas zu nervös ist, aber da werde ich am Setup noch etwas experimentieren. 

Im Pedal-Modus wippt der Hinterbau etwas, aber es wippt ziemlich straff und nicht übermäßig. Das ist mir auch nur in der ersten Ausfahrt im uphill aufgefallen. Jetzt fällt es mir schon nicht mehr auf und bergauf geht das bike jetzt besser als mit dem Deluxe RT (locked).

Ich fahre eine 400er Feder mit ca. 80-82 kg fahrfertig und ca. 25 % Sag. Das Ansprechverhalten ist aufgrund des so gut wie nicht vorhandenen Losbrechmoments super. Viele Schläge in Folge steckt der Dämpfer hervorragend weg. Auch bei Kickern und Drops landet man sehr „satt“ und wird nach der Landung nicht gekickt. Hub habe ich schon ein-, zweimal ausgereizt bzw. den Puffer bis an das Ende geschoben. Auf der Passage war mein Luftdämpfer auch komplett ausgereizt. Normalerweise bleiben mir auf meinen Hometrails noch ein paar Millimeter im Hub vom Puffer frei.

Im Bikepark war ich leider noch nicht nach dem Umbau. In Finale hätte ich den Coildämpfer auch gut gebrauchen können. Nächste Woche geht‘s nach Sölden und dort werden die Naturtrails sicherlich noch mehr Spaß machen. 

Ich hatte gehofft, dass der Unterschied zum Luftdämpfer so groß und positiv ist und würde nicht enttäuscht


----------



## steffenhummel (24. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich such für das 2018 Jeffsy vorne ein kleineres Kettenblatt, am liebsten 26t. Jedoch gibt es von RF oder SRAM nur Boost Kettenblätter bis 28T. Bisher habe ich nur eine Variante von Hope gefunden, kennt ihr eventuell noch Alternativen oder habt Erfahrung mit einem Umbau auf 26t ?


----------



## herbert2010 (24. Juni 2018)

Wen es auch oval srin darf 

https://r2-bike.com/ABSOLUTE-BLACK-...oval-BOOST-148-Race-Face-Cinch-Kurbel-schwarz

Lg


----------



## PhilBoss (26. Juni 2018)

cegsche schrieb:


> Insgesamt bügelt der Hinterbau mit dem Coil so ziemlich alles weg. Das Rad liegt ziemlich satt auf dem Trail. Jetzt merke ich umso mehr, dass die Pike noch etwas zu nervös ist, aber da werde ich am Setup noch etwas experimentieren.
> 
> Im Pedal-Modus wippt der Hinterbau etwas, aber es wippt ziemlich straff und nicht übermäßig. Das ist mir auch nur in der ersten Ausfahrt im uphill aufgefallen. Jetzt fällt es mir schon nicht mehr auf und bergauf geht das bike jetzt besser als mit dem Deluxe RT (locked).
> 
> ...




Mega, danke dir für deine Antwort und den ausführlichen Bericht!


----------



## Marci95 (26. Juni 2018)

cegsche schrieb:


> Insgesamt bügelt der Hinterbau mit dem Coil so ziemlich alles weg. Das Rad liegt ziemlich satt auf dem Trail. Jetzt merke ich umso mehr, dass die Pike noch etwas zu nervös ist, aber da werde ich am Setup noch etwas experimentieren.
> 
> Im Pedal-Modus wippt der Hinterbau etwas, aber es wippt ziemlich straff und nicht übermäßig. Das ist mir auch nur in der ersten Ausfahrt im uphill aufgefallen. Jetzt fällt es mir schon nicht mehr auf und bergauf geht das bike jetzt besser als mit dem Deluxe RT (locked).
> 
> ...


Lese ich das richtig, dass man den Puffer auf dem Kolben nach vorne schieben kann um den SAG einzustellen und die Hubnutzung nach der Fahrt zu kontrollieren?
Hab da keine Erfahrung bei Stahldämpfern, bei Luft hat man ja immer den Gummiring.

Edit:
Hast du mal den Dämpfer mit Feder gewogen?


----------



## cegsche (26. Juni 2018)

Marci95 schrieb:


> Lese ich das richtig, dass man den Puffer auf dem Kolben nach vorne schieben kann um den SAG einzustellen und die Hubnutzung nach der Fahrt zu kontrollieren?
> Hab da keine Erfahrung bei Stahldämpfern, bei Luft hat man ja immer den Gummiring.
> 
> Edit:
> Hast du mal den Dämpfer mit Feder gewogen?



Ja, genau, der Puffer ist quasi der Gummiring, den man vom Luftdämpfer kennt. Es ist etwas fummeliger den Puffer durch die Feder hochzuschieben, aber das geht mit einer Hilfsperson ganz gut. Eine Skala ist vorhanden, so dass man die Prozentzahl direkt ablesen kann. 

Auf dem Bild ist der Puffer nach ganz vorne geschoben:
https://hollandbikeshop.com/img/pro...l-shock-absorber-55-x-185mm-bl-501437-0-l.jpg 

Gewogen habe ich den Dämpfer inkl. Feder nicht.


----------



## edeltoaster (27. Juni 2018)

Rischar schrieb:


> Ich wiege ca. 80 kg und hatte 150 psi im Fox DPS
> 
> Übrigens steht der Dämpfer zum Verkauf. Falls Jemand Interesse hat: PN





michlbike schrieb:


> Ui ... das weicht tatsächlich stark von meinem Anfangssetup ab ... hab mit 72kg bei 190 psi angefangen ... kam mir auch eher straff vor ...





DubbeKlaus schrieb:


> bin auch bei 80 und 150





herbert2010 schrieb:


> ich fahr 210 psi mit 98 kg also denke ich das du ruhig luft ablassen kannst


Habe auch ein J27 AL 2018 mit Float DPS, bei etwa 75kg auch eher so 190-200 psi; momentan auch ohne Spacer. Irgendwie schwankt das doch sehr? Hatte mit Spacer aber die selbe Größenordnung. Habe dummerweise kaum Zeit das ausgiebig zu vergleichen, sollte aber vielleicht doch nochmal den 0.2er Spacer reinmachen und Druck verringern? Durchschläge hatte ich weder mit noch ohne Spacer.


----------



## michlbike (27. Juni 2018)

edeltoaster schrieb:


> Habe auch ein J27 AL 2018 mit Float DPS, bei etwa 75kg auch eher so 190-200 psi; momentan auch ohne Spacer. Irgendwie schwankt das doch sehr? Hatte mit Spacer aber die selbe Größenordnung. Habe dummerweise kaum Zeit das ausgiebig zu vergleichen, sollte aber vielleicht doch nochmal den 0.2er Spacer reinmachen und Druck verringern? Durchschläge hatte ich weder mit noch ohne Spacer.


Das Thema Spacer habe ich aktuell noch vollkommen ausgeblendet ... bin glaub ich grade bei 165 PSI angekommen ... hab es aber seit dem letzten Setup schon wieder vergessen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edeltoaster (27. Juni 2018)

Das Jeffsy ist ja wirklich sehr progressiv und funzt gut mit linearen Dämpfern (Coil), da war meine Folgerung dass bei meinem Gewicht ein Spacer vielleicht sogar eher kontraindikativ wäre ... aber de facto ist das mein erstes Fully, und ich beschäftige mich aus Zeitgründen leider sehr viel mehr mit seiner Theorie als seiner Praxis. Ich hab' keine Ahnung, fährt sich ohnehin Welten besser als was ich bisher fuhr.


----------



## herbert2010 (27. Juni 2018)

edeltoaster schrieb:


> Habe auch ein J27 AL 2018 mit Float DPS, bei etwa 75kg auch eher so 190-200 psi; momentan auch ohne Spacer. Irgendwie schwankt das doch sehr? Hatte mit Spacer aber die selbe Größenordnung. Habe dummerweise kaum Zeit das ausgiebig zu vergleichen, sollte aber vielleicht doch nochmal den 0.2er Spacer reinmachen und Druck verringern? Durchschläge hatte ich weder mit noch ohne Spacer.


Hab bis jetzt denn dämpfer so gelassen wir er war muss mal schauen ob da spacer drin sind, für die fox gabel hab ich mir token gekauft und sie so für mich angepasst 

Lg


----------



## edeltoaster (27. Juni 2018)

Jebb, ein oder zwei Token für die Gabel möchte ich bei der nächsten Bestellung auch mitnehmen.


----------



## floOhster (14. Juli 2018)

Moin, was fahrt ihr denn so an Bereifung?

Ich hab aktuell noch die Standard e13 trsr+ Reifen drauf (tubeless) die dem Bike kamen.
Bin an sich im täglichen einsatz und v.a. bergab sehr zufrieden damit, aber demnächst steht ein Alpencross an.
Dafür sind mir die e13 dann doch ein bisschen arg zäh bergauf, etwas leichter rollendes wäre nett. Leichtbau muss es keiner sein, Pannensicherheit ist mir da wichtiger. Tubeless soll bleiben.
Bin auch unsicher ob hinterreifen tauschen reicht oder gleich beide, was meint ihr?


----------



## michlbike (15. Juli 2018)

Fahre die Kombi DHR II vorne und Aggressor hinten ... find ich bisher sehr ausgewogen ...


----------



## PhilBoss (16. Juli 2018)

floOhster schrieb:


> Moin, was fahrt ihr denn so an Bereifung?
> 
> Ich hab aktuell noch die Standard e13 trsr+ Reifen drauf (tubeless) die dem Bike kamen.
> Bin an sich im täglichen einsatz und v.a. bergab sehr zufrieden damit, aber demnächst steht ein Alpencross an.
> ...




Hey 

Fahre vorne einen Maxxis DHF in 2,5  und hinten einen WTB Breakout in 2,5 (ist aber deutlich fetter als der Maxxis). Der Breakout ist etwas schwerer, rollt aber in der Tough und Fast Rolling Mischung echt richtig gut. Bin sehr zufrieden. Hatte davor Magic Mary und Highroller 2 (Winterkombi, rollt echt Scheiße im Vgl.) und DHF und DHR. DHR hat super klettereigenschaften und Bremsgrip. Aber vorne und hinten DHF rollt n ticken besser und soll ohne Ende gut kurven. DHF/DHR und Aggressor wäre tatsächlich echt top denke ich, wobei ich den DHF vorziehen würde. 

Gruse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floOhster (17. Juli 2018)

Danke für die Tipps!
Denke ich probiere Mal die dhf + Aggressor Kombi. Bei der Breite bin ich noch unschlüssig, 2,5 kommt mir schon groß vor oder bauen die nicht so breit? Dann noch double down oder nicht, irgendwie war Reifen kaufen auch schon mal einfacher


----------



## Airwavesesser (17. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 
habe hier jetzt schon recht viel gelesen und tendiere momentan zwischen dem YT Jeffsy Al Comp 27.5" und dem Canyon Spectral AL6.0. Beide sind ja recht ähnlich (Canyon hat sich wohl das Design abgeguckt). Nun die Frage ob SRAM oder Shimano. Von der Eagle liest man ja durch die Bank nur gutes. Finde es daher schade, dass YT von SRAM auf Shimano umgestiegen ist. 
Naja, ansonsten gefällt mir das YT eigentlich besser und da es momentan im Angebot ist und auf Lager (bei Canyon gibts ja enorme Wartezeiten) tendiere ich auch eher dazu.
Leider habt ihr mich mit der Lagerproblematik sehr verunsichert. Ich hab keine Lust das Bike auseinander zunehmen...
Was meint ihr? Doch besser das Spectral?


----------



## Blacksheep87 (17. Juli 2018)

Jeffsy

Lager kann beim Canyon genau so sein.


----------



## Airwavesesser (17. Juli 2018)

Ok, wie sieht es eigentlich mit einem Kettenstrebenschutz aus. Kann auf den Bilder eine Art Plastikummantelung erkennen. Habt ihr da noch einen Schutz drüber gemacht?


----------



## TiCiLA (17. Juli 2018)

Extra Schutz benötigst du nicht. Um die Kettenstrebe herum ist ein Gummischutz geklebt.


----------



## Rischar (17. Juli 2018)

TiCiLA schrieb:


> Extra Schutz benötigst du nicht. Um die Kettenstrebe herum ist ein Gummischutz geklebt.


Das ist naiv  Der Kettenstrebenschutz ist zwar nicht schlecht, zb im Bereich direkt beim Kettenblatt fehlt aber Schutz. Dafür eignet sich 3M Mastic bestens.
Wobei dieser Bereich beim canyon auch nicht geschützt ist.

Ebenso kann die Sitzstrebe was von der Kette abbekommen und ist nicht ausreichend geschützt... --> Tape


----------



## Airwavesesser (17. Juli 2018)

Was haltet ihr von der Easy Frame Lackschutzfolie fürs Jeffsy?



Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Jeffsy
> 
> Lager kann beim Canyon genau so sein.



Wieso eher das Jeffsy?


----------



## Blacksheep87 (17. Juli 2018)

Airwavesesser schrieb:


> Wieso eher das Jeffsy?



Weils dir besser gefällt, meist besserer Service (was man so hört) und lieferbar.

Das mit trockenen Lager kann dir bei jedem passieren, scheit auch bei YT nicht jeden zu betreffen.


----------



## Beppe (18. Juli 2018)

Moin moin,
ich baue gerade meinen kompletten Fuhrpark um, mein geliebtes Jeffsy 29er ist schon verkauft, das WME Enduro kommt nach dem Urlaub auch weg und es soll ein Rad für alles her. Da poppt das Jeffsy 27 wieder bei mir auf.

Es geht erstmal um die Rahmengröße bei 186 mit 89 cm Schrittlänge. Wer fährt bei ähnlichen abmaßen L, wer XL. Mein Jeffsy hatte L, möchte beim nächsten Rad aber mehr Reach fahren.

Danke schon mal...


----------



## TiCiLA (18. Juli 2018)

Ich fahre bei einer Größe von 1,84 und einer SL von 87 die Größe L und fühle mich perfekt auf dem Rad. Nicht zu gestreckt und auch nicht zu kompakt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blacksheep87 (18. Juli 2018)

186 SL 86 und L

Passt gut.
Nur bei sehr steilen Trails könnte das Rad doch etwas länger sein


Das 27,5 L hat eh schon mehr Reach als das 29“


----------



## Beppe (18. Juli 2018)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> 186 SL 86 und L
> 
> Passt gut.
> Nur bei sehr steilen Trails könnte das Rad doch etwas länger sein
> ...



Mein Enduro hat einen 460er Reach und dürfte gern länger sein.

Wieviel mm hub hat Deine Stütze?


----------



## Blacksheep87 (18. Juli 2018)

150mm

Wenns länger als 460sein soll dann eher das XL.
Sollte sich eigentlich ausgehn mit dem Sitzrohr, kommt aber auf die Vario an.


----------



## PhilBoss (18. Juli 2018)

floOhster schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps!
> Denke ich probiere Mal die dhf + Aggressor Kombi. Bei der Breite bin ich noch unschlüssig, 2,5 kommt mir schon groß vor oder bauen die nicht so breit? Dann noch double down oder nicht, irgendwie war Reifen kaufen auch schon mal einfacher





floOhster schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps!
> Denke ich probiere Mal die dhf + Aggressor Kombi. Bei der Breite bin ich noch unschlüssig, 2,5 kommt mir schon groß vor oder bauen die nicht so breit? Dann noch double down oder nicht, irgendwie war Reifen kaufen auch schon mal einfacher



Maxxis in 2,5 wt ist so breit (eher schmaler) wie Magic Mary in 2,35. Also kannst machen  schon mehr GRIP als die 2,3er Maxxis  und nicht wirklich schwerer. Kannst ja Mal bei der Reifembreite Datenbank (http://www.reifenbreiten-datenbank.de/) nachschauen. Da ist sehr viel an Reifen gelistet  
Grüße Phil


----------



## Diesti (18. Juli 2018)

Heute erst Reifen gewechselt ;-)Felge 30er Maulweite,  Alter Minion DHF 2.5 65mm an den Aussenstollen und der Wide Trail 2.5 hat 62mm ?! Was soll der Mist, warum ist der schmaler. Also ich würd auf keinen Fall den schmaleren nehmen


----------



## Marci95 (22. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mich mal wieder zum Thema Dämpferwahl melden.
Fahre ein Jeffsy 27 CF Pro aus dem Jahr 2017 und habe mir lange Gedanken zu einem neuen Dämpfer gemacht.
Der verbaute Fox DPS Evol verhärtet bei vielen schnellen Schlägen einfach zu schnell, durchgegangen ist er mir jedoch nie bei Sprüngen oder so.

Hier im Forum wurde ja viel darüber geschrieben auf den letzten Seiten.
Der Cane Creek db Inline Coil wäre in meinen Augen perfekt gewesen (bezogen auf Kompromiss zwischen Performance und Gewicht), jedoch gibt es ihn ausgerechnet nicht in 230mm Einbaulänge...
Der RS super deluxe RCT Coil, direkt angepasst fürs Jeffsy hat vermutlich eine top Performance, jedoch wiegt er laut Test nachgewogen 1001 Gramm mit Feder, war mir definitiv zu viel.
Fox DPX2 und X2 sind in der Performance Elite Version leider nicht im Aftermarkt zu haben, die Factory Version passt mir optisch nicht, außerdem ist der Preis auch recht hoch.


So viel meine Wahl letztendlich auf den DVO Topaz, welcher gestern ankam.
Nachgewogen wiegt er 420g, sind 115g unterschied zum Fox DPS mit 305g.

Leider sah es so aus als wäre am Climbswitch Hebel Öl ausgetreten, dadurch haben sich auch Kleber am Piggyback und unten am Dämpfer gelöst.
Der Dämpfer kam in einem kleinen Koffer, mit Pumpe und sonstigem Zubehör, grundsätzlich sehr edel, jedoch war die Schaumstoffeinlage nicht für die Einbaulänge ausgelegt.
Der Dämpfer geht erstmal zurück an Hibike...


Eine Frage an die Besitzer der CF Pro Race Version und an die mit anderen Versionen und auf 230x65mm umgebauten Dämpfer:
Ich habe den Topaz mit 65mm Hub bestellt, da mir von YT gesagt wurde, dass alle Rahmen bis auf die Farbe identisch sind und somit alle für 65mm Hub ausgelegt und freigegeben sind.
Nun habe ich den Dämpfer trotzdem mal eingebaut, Luft abgelassen und komplett ein gefedert, in diesem Zustand habe ich zwischen dem Sitzrohr und der Querstrebe zwischen den Sitzstreben ca. 3-4mm Platz. Kommt mir schon sehr wenig vor, keine Ahnung ob er noch weiter rein geht wenn ein starker Schlag drauf kommt und die Querstrebe das Sitzrohr berührt.

Ist das bei euch auch so? Also speziell die Leute mit der offiziellen CF Pro Race Version, würde mich echt freuen wenn ihr euch die Mühe macht und das mal kontrolliert.

Gruß und schönen Sonntag noch
Marci


----------



## Rischar (22. Juli 2018)

Marci95 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte mich mal wieder zum Thema Dämpferwahl melden.
> Fahre ein Jeffsy 27 CF Pro aus dem Jahr 2017 und habe mir lange Gedanken zu einem neuen Dämpfer gemacht.
> ...


Komplett eingefedert ist komplett eingefedert. Mehr geht nicht


----------



## Flash_Matze (23. Juli 2018)

.


----------



## Rischar (23. Juli 2018)

Bisher nur noch 28er Kettenblatt verbaut.
Hinterreifen muss noch runter... sonst bleibt's erstmal so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flash_Matze (23. Juli 2018)

Rischar schrieb:


> Bisher nur noch 28er Kettenblatt verbaut.
> Hinterreifen muss noch runter... sonst bleibt's erstmal so


Ich steige jetzt auch auf ein 30 Kettenblatt um, die nächsten Tage schicke ich meine Bilder zu . Wenn ich am Tues die BOS sehe, werde ich ganz wuschelig  bestes Material!Das rot am Jeffsy kommt in echt  viel besser rüber, du hast doch die Plastik Bremsen verbaut oder nicht..


----------



## Rischar (23. Juli 2018)

Flash_Matze schrieb:


> Ich steige jetzt auch auf ein 30 Kettenblatt um, die nächsten Tage schicke ich meine Bilder zu . Wenn ich am Tues die BOS sehe, werde ich ganz wuschelig  bestes Material!Das rot am Jeffsy kommt in echt  viel besser rüber, du hast doch die Plastik Bremsen verbaut oder nicht..


BOS ist BOZZZZ 

Jo. Das Rot ist eigentlich sehr ähnlich zum Trek rot. Wobei das trek rot bisschen heller ist... beides geil.

Geh direkt auf n 28er. Der Schritt 32 zu 30 ist sehr klein. Was hat es für ein Nachteil...? Okay, bei zirka 50 km/h kannste nicht gut treten. Wenn du dir das fehlt, biste Profi und kannst auch n 36er Blatt fahren 

Plastik ist an den XT Bremsen nix  Oder was meinst du?


----------



## Flash_Matze (24. Juli 2018)

Rischar schrieb:


> BOS ist BOZZZZ
> 
> Jo. Das Rot ist eigentlich sehr ähnlich zum Trek rot. Wobei das trek rot bisschen heller ist... beides geil.
> 
> ...


Haha..gleich ein 40 Kettenblatt, meine Oberschenkel brauchen es  !
Dachte schon du hast die Magura am Jeffsy verbaut, sah so aus  zum Glück wurde das Jeffsy doch nicht mit Plastik Bremsen vergewaltigt. ( Nach so einer Aussage , werde ich Forum gleich hingerichtet)


----------



## Flash_Matze (29. Juli 2018)

@Rischar hier sind meine beide Kisten


----------



## Rischar (29. Juli 2018)

Flash_Matze schrieb:


> @Rischar hier sind meine beide Kisten



Auf den ersten Blick ein Tues und ein Capra 

Fährste auch noch die e13 Reifen... Ich bin aktuell nur zu faul zum wechseln


----------



## Komodo3000 (29. Juli 2018)

Projekt 160mm kann starten. 
Habe ebenfalls bei Hibike bestellt. Bei mir sieht der Dämpfer aber zum Glück top aus. Freue mich schon aufs Schrauben nachher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (29. Juli 2018)

Kann ich beim Topaz direkt meine Huber Buchsen verbauen, oder müssen die Gleitlager gewechselt werden?


----------



## Rischar (29. Juli 2018)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Kann ich beim Topaz direkt meine Huber Buchsen verbauen, oder müssen die Gleitlager gewechselt werden?


Wozu Huber Buchsen? Im Topaz sind doch schon Kunststoffgleitlager verbaut. Du musst nur die alten Buchsen (nicht Huber) montieren.
Wenn du die Huber Buchsen fahren möchtest, musst du auch Huber Buchsen montieren. Aber wie gesagt, du hast im Topaz bereits Kunststoff Gleitlager verbaut


----------



## 6uu6 (29. Juli 2018)

Rischar schrieb:


> Wozu Huber Buchsen? Im Topaz sind doch schon Kunststoffgleitlager verbaut. Du musst nur die alten Buchsen (nicht Huber) montieren.
> Wenn du die Huber Buchsen fahren möchtest, musst du auch Huber Buchsen montieren. Aber wie gesagt, du hast im Topaz bereits Kunststoff Gleitlager verbaut


Es kommt schon darauf an. Wenn vorher ein Fox Dämpfer drin war brauchst du nichts zu ändern, aber mit einem Rockshox Dämpfer musst du entweder die Gleitlager vom DVO oder die Buchsen vom Rad wechseln.


----------



## Komodo3000 (29. Juli 2018)

Rischar schrieb:


> Wozu Huber Buchsen? Im Topaz sind doch schon Kunststoffgleitlager verbaut. Du musst nur die alten Buchsen (nicht Huber) montieren.
> Wenn du die Huber Buchsen fahren möchtest, musst du auch Huber Buchsen montieren. Aber wie gesagt, du hast im Topaz bereits Kunststoff Gleitlager verbaut


Hatte die Huber Buchsen eh schon hier. Gleitlager musste ich tauschen, weil die im Topaz verbauten etwas zu breit waren. Die haben noch einen hervorstehenden Rand. 
Probefahrt steht leider noch aus.


----------



## Flash_Matze (30. Juli 2018)

.


----------



## poekelz (30. Juli 2018)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Projekt 160mm kann starten.
> Habe ebenfalls bei Hibike bestellt. Bei mir sieht der Dämpfer aber zum Glück top aus. Freue mich schon aufs Schrauben nachher...



ist das ein 230x60 oder 230x65 Topaz? Wenn´s ein 65er ist (was ich aus dem Text "Projekt 160mm..." mal schließe), geht das oder schläng der Reifen am Sattelrohr an?


----------



## Blacksheep87 (30. Juli 2018)

@poekelz 

Warum sollte mit 65mm was streifen? Ist ja beim pro Race auch drin.


----------



## Komodo3000 (30. Juli 2018)

poekelz schrieb:


> ist das ein 230x60 oder 230x65 Topaz? Wenn´s ein 65er ist (was ich aus dem Text "Projekt 160mm..." mal schließe), geht das oder schläng der Reifen am Sattelrohr an?


Das ist der 230x65 Topaz. Das passt. Das Jeffsy CF Pro Race hat ja auch einen 65er Dämpfer bei baugleichem Rahmen verbaut. 
Eine ordentliche Probefahrt auf den Trails steht zwar noch aus, aber auf dem Papier ergeben sich für meinen Einsatzzweck, neben dem größeren Federweg, eigentlich nur Verbesserungen an der Geo. (höheres Tretlager, flacherer Lenkwinkel)


----------



## Marius96 (30. Juli 2018)

Kann mir einer sagen welche Feder ich für den Superdeluxe coil rct 230x60 brauche? Ich steig da nicht durch, welche Feder Einbaulänge ich brauch..


----------



## Blacksheep87 (30. Juli 2018)

Liege ich mir meiner Einschätzung richtig dass das Jeffsy recht aktiv gefahren werden will?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (30. Juli 2018)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Liege ich mir meiner Einschätzung richtig dass das Jeffsy recht aktiv gefahren werden will?


Nein. Absolut nicht. YT Räder lassen sich in meinen Augen sehr intuitiv steuern.


----------



## cegsche (31. Juli 2018)

Marius96 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen welche Feder ich für den Superdeluxe coil rct 230x60 brauche? Ich steig da nicht durch, welche Feder Einbaulänge ich brauch..



Ich habe die 151x65 Rock Shox Stahlfeder und auf der Feder steht 57,5-65, daher sollte es auch die richtige für die 60 mm Hubvariante sein.


----------



## Marius96 (31. Juli 2018)

Ah cool, das hatte ich nicht gesehen, danke!


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (31. Juli 2018)

Servus,

da mir gerade in Finale mein Bike verreckt ist (Schaltwerk wurde samt Schaltauge sank Steinschlag aus dem Carbon-Hinterbau herausgerissen), möchte ich mir ein neues Bike zulegen. Die Entscheidung pro 27,5" steht zu 90 Prozent. Ich liebäugle mit einem Alubike, da ich mir etwas mehr Sorglosigkeit davon verspreche. (Korrigiert mich, falls ich falsch liege.) 

Einer der Kandidaten ist das Jeffsy 27,5 als AL Comp. @Beppe hat mich drauf gebracht.  Für 2,5 k € bekommt man m.E. eine gute Basis zum Aufbauen. Was habe ich vor?

Das Bike soll Eagle bekommen. Ist beim AL Comp schnell und einigermaßen preiswert gemacht. 

Ich möchte das Bike auf 160 mm umbauen, Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter, um sowohl bei uns im Rothaargebirge traillastige Touren fahren, als auch Trails wie in Finale nicht gerade langsam rocken zu können. 

Vielleicht noch etwas Geld in einen leichten Laufradsatz, dann sollte man auf ein gutes Sorglosbike kommen. 

Wie sieht's mit euren Erfahrungen aus? Haben schon einige den Longtravelumbau gemacht? Wie schwer sind die Alubikes in L? Ich (183/87) erhoffe mir unter dem Strich 14 kg inkl. Pedale. Macht die Denke Sinn?

Als Alternative kommt für mich das Tyee Alu in Frage. Aber das ist schon recht kompakt (macht mir nichts) und hat die gleiche Schaltwerkbefestigung wie mein Slide. 

Danke fürs Lesen und Gedanken machen!


----------



## Marci95 (2. August 2018)

So mein "zweiter" Dämpfer kam jetzt auch an, leider war es halt einfach der, den ich zurückgeschickt habe nur sauber gemacht und die halb abgelösten Kleber wurden vollständig entfernt 
Da ich sie sowieso weggemacht hätte und endlich mal fahren will, hab ich den Dämpfer gestern einfach eingebaut und schau mal ob er dicht hält, beim Rumrollen auf dem Hof sah es erstmal gut aus.

Zu diesem Thema hier:


poekelz schrieb:


> ist das ein 230x60 oder 230x65 Topaz? Wenn´s ein 65er ist (was ich aus dem Text "Projekt 160mm..." mal schließe), geht das oder schläng der Reifen am Sattelrohr an?


Die Frage habe ich ja auch schon gestellt, also der Reifen schlägt erstmal sicher nicht ans Sattelrohr, davor ist ja die Querstrebe, zumindest beim Carbonmodell, Alu weiß ich nich.
Der 230x65mm Topaz hat nachgemessen 66mm Hub und die Querstrebe kommt dem Sattelrohr schon gefährlich nah, so 3mm dürften es noch sein.
Jedoch war die Luft komplett draußen und ich sahs aufm Bike, da bewegt sich dann nichts mehr, deswegen sollte es reichen, fahren ja auch schon einige damit rum.

Hier noch ein Bild:




Btw ist bei euch der Lack unter der Wippe auf der V4L draufsteht auch so übel verkratzt?
Bei mir müssen da einige kleine Steine und Dreck gearbeitet haben.

An alle die mit dem Topaz schon etwas Erfahrung haben, schon mit Volumenspacern experimentiert?

Gruß
Marci


----------



## Rischar (2. August 2018)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> da mir gerade in Finale mein Bike verreckt ist (Schaltwerk wurde samt Schaltauge sank Steinschlag aus dem Carbon-Hinterbau herausgerissen), möchte ich mir ein neues Bike zulegen. Die Entscheidung pro 27,5" steht zu 90 Prozent. Ich liebäugle mit einem Alubike, da ich mir etwas mehr Sorglosigkeit davon verspreche. (Korrigiert mich, falls ich falsch liege.)
> 
> ...


Ich denke 14kg Alu mit 160mm Gabel und Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter sind hart. Das könnte teuer werden.


----------



## 2pi (2. August 2018)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Korrigiert mich, falls ich falsch liege.


Also ich gehe mit Alu genauso sorgsam um wie mit Carbon. Dein Schaltauge hätte es dir wohl auch aus einem Alurahmen rausgerissen bzw. den so beschädigt, daß man was tauschen muss.
Vor Materialfehlern ab Werk ist man beides mal nicht gefeit.


----------



## Airwavesesser (2. August 2018)

Hi Leute, meine Schaltung am Al Comp knackt in 3 Gängen leider etwas. Das ist schon seit Auslieferung so. Ansonsten schalten alle Gänge perfekt. Was kann man dann überhaupt machen? Anbei ein Video davon.


----------



## Airwavesesser (2. August 2018)

Hier sieht man es besser:






Ist die Kette zu breit? Stimmt was mit den Endanschlägen oder Kettenspannung nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flash_Matze (3. August 2018)

.


----------



## Airwavesesser (3. August 2018)

Danke Matze für deine Antwort.

Also das Jeffsy ist auf den Tag genau eine Woche alt und hat bisher 3 kleine Touren (30-40km) erleben dürfen. Das Geräusch war von Anfang an da und ich dachte das wird sich schon noch geben, wenn das Rad eingefahren ist.

Umbauten wurden keine vorgenommen und die Kette wird bei mir nach jeder Tour gesäubert und geölt (wobei ich zur Zeit am testen von einem Kettenwachs bin).

Ich habe gestern etwas mit der Kettenspannung rumprobiert. Dadurch ist das Knattern merklich reduziert worden, aber es ist immer noch leicht vorhanden. Geht das überhaupt komplett weg, oder ist die Kettenschräglage dazu einfach zu groß?


----------



## michlbike (3. August 2018)

Ich hatte ein solches Knacken auch ... bei mir war def Freilauf locker ...


----------



## Airwavesesser (3. August 2018)

Bei mir ist es aber eindeutig die Kette die manchmal am kleineren Ritzel hängen bleibt.


----------



## joernssen (3. August 2018)

Airwavesesser schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es aber eindeutig die Kette die manchmal am kleineren Ritzel hängen bleibt.



ich hatte das ähnlich, aber immer nur im schwersten Gang. Da hat die Kette am nächst größeren Ritzel geschliffen, bzw. ist da hängen geblieben. Habs eingeschickt und dann wurde die Sitzstrebe ausgetauscht. Da war eine Schweißnacht nicht richtig (zu dick?) und dadurch war alles minimal verschoben, was eben zu dem Geräusch geführt hat. Vll ist es bei dir was ähnliches? Würde mal direkt bei YT fragen, wenn du das Bike noch nicht so lange hast.


----------



## Marius96 (3. August 2018)

Hallo Männer!
Hat oder hatte schon mal jemand Spiel zwischen den zwei Kassetten Körpern der EThirteen Kassette? 
Mir ist heute aufgefallen das sich der untere Körper nach links und rechts bewegen lässt, die Nuten sind zwar eingerastet, aber nicht wirklich stramm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## g0oFy (3. August 2018)

Marius96 schrieb:


> Hallo Männer!
> Hat oder hatte schon mal jemand Spiel zwischen den zwei Kassetten Körpern der EThirteen Kassette?
> Mir ist heute aufgefallen das sich der untere Körper nach links und rechts bewegen lässt, die Nuten sind zwar eingerastet, aber nicht wirklich stramm.



Habe ich bei mir heute auch festgestellt. Hatte vor 100km erst neu gefettet und heute schon wieder lautes knarzen.

Der untere Teil lässt sich ca. 0,5mm gegen den Oberen verdrehen, obwohl er eingerastet ist.

Lg


----------



## Flash_Matze (3. August 2018)

.


----------



## Airwavesesser (4. August 2018)

joernssen schrieb:


> ich hatte das ähnlich, aber immer nur im schwersten Gang. Da hat die Kette am nächst größeren Ritzel geschliffen, bzw. ist da hängen geblieben. Habs eingeschickt und dann wurde die Sitzstrebe ausgetauscht. Da war eine Schweißnacht nicht richtig (zu dick?) und dadurch war alles minimal verschoben, was eben zu dem Geräusch geführt hat. Vll ist es bei dir was ähnliches? Würde mal direkt bei YT fragen, wenn du das Bike noch nicht so lange hast.



Das wäre natürlich super ärgerlich, weil der Austausch dann sicherlich ein Monat oder länger dauert und ich Anfang September in die Alpen und nach Sardinien zum Biken gehe. Anschreiben kann ich sie ja mal.



Flash_Matze schrieb:


> Wie ich dir schon gesagt habe, es liegt an der Kettenlinie, mach das mal Schaltwerk und bisschen am Trigger nachdrehen! Die Spannung verhilft da nur bisschen. Fahre sie noch paar Kilometer und kein Kettenwachs, meine Erfahrung ist das die Kassetten eindeutig geräuschlos mit Öl fahren! Wenn das alles nicht hilft, Kette auf 12 Fach wechseln. Sie ist dünner und bekommst auch so sie still. Die 12 Fach Kette Funktioniert auch 11 Fach Kassetten!



Das mit der Kette klingt auch nach einem super Tipp.Öl finde ich zur Zeit etwas doof, weil es so trocken ist. Da sieht die Kette aus wie sau...
Ich probier aber zuerst nochmal die Schaltung etwas zu optimieren.


----------



## joernssen (4. August 2018)

Airwavesesser schrieb:


> Das wäre natürlich super ärgerlich, weil der Austausch dann sicherlich ein Monat oder länger dauert und ich Anfang September in die Alpen und nach Sardinien zum Biken gehe. Anschreiben kann ich sie ja mal.



bei mir hats erstaunlicherweise "nur" 3 Wochen gedauert. Vll. hast du ja auch Glück :-D


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (6. August 2018)

Gibt es im größeren Umfeld um Siegen (Frankfurt/Köln/Ruhrgebiet) jemanden, der ein Jeffsy 27´in L besitzt? Idealerweise, aber nicht zwingend, als Carbon? Ich würde das Bike gern mal ein paar Meter proberollen. Am Freitag/Samstag, 24./25.8., kann das auch gern in der Nähe von Forchheim/Bamberg/Nürnberg sein, da ich an den beiden Tagen da unten unterwegs bin.

YT kann mir leider derzeit keine Probefahrten anbieten, da die in den nächsten Wochen umziehen.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (6. August 2018)

Bild ichs mir ein oder ist der Monarch RT etwas sehr überfordert bei schnellen Schlägen bei hohem Tempo?


----------



## poekelz (7. August 2018)

Zugstufe weiter öffnen??

Wie äußert sich denn dein "überfordert"?


----------



## Blacksheep87 (7. August 2018)

Naja beim bekannten mit dem Spezi Enduro (Fox Dämpfer) sieht man richtig wie der Hinterbau mit jedem Schlag mitgeht, das ist beim Jeffsy nicht der fall und es fühlt sich so an als würden die hälfte der Schläge ausgelassen.


----------



## michlbike (7. August 2018)

Hat jemand sein Carbon Jeffsy schon mal auf das Autodach gepackt? Mit einem Thule Proride oder ähnlichem ... geht das? Gibt es da irgendwelche Bedenken? Überlege mir da was zuzulegen.


----------



## Rischar (7. August 2018)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Naja beim bekannten mit dem Spezi Enduro (Fox Dämpfer) sieht man richtig wie der Hinterbau mit jedem Schlag mitgeht, das ist beim Jeffsy nicht der fall und es fühlt sich so an als würden die hälfte der Schläge ausgelassen.


Hat nix mit der Marke zu tun.
"Einfache" Dämpfer ohne Ausgleichsbehälter haben keine so starke Leistung wie welche mit Ausgleichsbehälter oder reine DH Dämpfer. Die sind aber natürlich auch etwas schwerer. Nicht ohne Grund verbauen viele einen potenteren Dämpfer im Jeffsy 


michlbike schrieb:


> Hat jemand sein Carbon Jeffsy schon mal auf das Autodach gepackt? Mit einem Thule Proride oder ähnlichem ... geht das? Gibt es da irgendwelche Bedenken? Überlege mir da was zuzulegen.


YT Carbonrahmen sind dick und stabil. Ich transportiere mein Carbon Tues und Carbon Jeffsy per Thule. Würde auch ein Carbon Rennrad ohne Bedenken per Thule festklemmen. Natürlich darfste nicht bis zum Drehmomentlimit (falls der Dachträger eins hat) oder wie ein Bekloppter klemmen. Mit Gefühl.
Oder sind deine Bedenken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blacksheep87 (7. August 2018)

Rischar schrieb:


> Hat nix mit der Marke zu tun.
> "Einfache" Dämpfer ohne Ausgleichsbehälter haben keine so starke Leistung wie welche mit Ausgleichsbehälter oder reine DH Dämpfer. Die sind aber natürlich auch etwas schwerer. Nicht ohne Grund verbauen viele einen potenteren Dämpfer im Jeffsy
> /QUOTE]


Ja gut, das hab ich schon des öfteren gelesen und jetzt weiß ich auch warum 
Erstmal lass ichs aber, überleg noch ob sich aufrüsten lohnt oder dann doch lieber vom Capra ersetzen...


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (7. August 2018)

In der Regel genügt auch eine Überarbeitung des Dämpfers. Meinen guten alten Monarch RT3 Debon Air hat letzten Winter @Lord Helmchen überarbeitet. Was soll ich sagen? Leider geil! Ein völlig anderer Dämpfer und damit ein völlig anderes, deutlich verbessertes Fahrverhalten. 

Mal abgesehen davon: Beim Test des Jeffsy 27 CF One mit dem Rock Shox Deluxe RT3 in der Mountainbike funktionierte der Dämpfer laut Aussage der Tester sehr gut.


----------



## michlbike (7. August 2018)

Rischar schrieb:


> YT Carbonrahmen sind dick und stabil. Ich transportiere mein Carbon Tues und Carbon Jeffsy per Thule. Würde auch ein Carbon Rennrad ohne Bedenken per Thule festklemmen. Natürlich darfste nicht bis zum Drehmomentlimit (falls der Dachträger eins hat) oder wie ein Bekloppter klemmen. Mit Gefühl.
> Oder sind deine Bedenken?


 Genau da lagen meine Bedenken ... Klemmung mit Gefühl versteht sich von selbst ... danke


----------



## 2pi (7. August 2018)

michlbike schrieb:


> Hat jemand sein Carbon Jeffsy schon mal auf das Autodach gepackt? Mit einem Thule Proride oder ähnlichem ... geht das? Gibt es da irgendwelche Bedenken? Überlege mir da was zuzulegen.


Ja geht mit Carbon und Proride. Sowohl 2017er Jeffsy und Capra. Geht sogar recht gut.

Beim Jeffsy sitzt die "Klaue" unterhalb des Flaschenhalters im "BB Knick" und drückt auf die Leitung(en). Sitzt aber sauber und ungefährlich. Den Gummi der Klaue muss man immer Sauber halten. Das gilt aber für alle Thule Halter.
Wie oben bereits erwähnt die Klaue mit Feingefühl schließen. Da ist aber auch eine Drehmomentbegrenzung drin, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## PhilBoss (10. August 2018)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Naja beim bekannten mit dem Spezi Enduro (Fox Dämpfer) sieht man richtig wie der Hinterbau mit jedem Schlag mitgeht, das ist beim Jeffsy nicht der fall und es fühlt sich so an als würden die hälfte der Schläge ausgelassen.



Naja das Speci Enduro ist einfach viel plusher und auch für ne andere Gangart gemacht. Versteh mich nicht falsch, das Jeffsy ist ein verdammt schnelles Bike. Aber im harteren Gelände kommt es halt (auch) durch die progressive Kennlinie iwann an sein Limit. Was du beschreibst, klingt aber auch nach einem Dämpfer der noch nicht eingelaufen ist, falsch eingestellt ist (Zugstufe + SAG) oder n Service braucht. Bei meinem Jeff funzt der RT ganz gut/okay (Coil muss her), aber erst seit ich den mit 33-35% SAG fahre. Bekomme immernoch keine Durchschlage...fahr aber auch kein Park famit. Auf dem Trail läuft das so ziemlich gut mit Rebound 5 Klicks (oben in der Mitte)...immernoch genug Pop zum abziehen.....


----------



## Blacksheep87 (10. August 2018)

Im ersten Moment hat sich das Speci Enduro straffer angefühlt (war das 27,5" Comp von 2016) am Trail aber deutlich mehr gebügelt.

33-35% Sag sind interessant, ich bin bei ca 25% und nutze zum Teil ca. 85% vom Federweg aus.

Service wurde erst im Juni gemacht, seitdem 350km gefahren (200 davon auf Trails)
Zugstufe nach div. Anleitungen eingestellt, finde ich eigentlich passend.

Nur eben bei hohem Tempo, viele aufeinanderfolgende Schläge sind halt nichts für ihn, oder aber durch den Progressiven Hinterbau überfordert.
Das Bike geht extrem gut, lässt sich sehr schnell fahren und macht vieles mit das man gar nicht so erwarten würde (die Downhillstrecke in IBK bin ich dem Spezi davon gefahren), aber es gibt doch Grenzen.

Park ist halt so eine Sache, die meisten nat. Trails sind härter wie manch Parkstrecke die nur von Anlieger zu Anlieger führt, oder man meint die Jumpline und Roadgaps

Oder aber ich fahr einfach nur scheiße


----------



## PhilBoss (10. August 2018)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Im ersten Moment hat sich das Speci Enduro straffer angefühlt (war das 27,5" Comp von 2016) am Trail aber deutlich mehr gebügelt.
> 
> 33-35% Sag sind interessant, ich bin bei ca 25% und nutze zum Teil ca. 85% vom Federweg aus.
> 
> ...



Ne du fahrst sicher nicht scheiße. Geht ja gar nicht mit dem Jeff 
Ich denke das größte/eigentliche "Problem" ist die Progression. Aber bei so ner progressiven Kennlinie ist die Kombination mit Luftdämpfer einfach nicht so gut. Für sprünge ist das ja schon genial, auch wie viel Support im Mittleren Federweg kommt. Aber auf dem normalen Trail finde ich es auch zu arg. Probier echt Mal weniger SAG (oder den super deluxe Coil Dämpfer mit tune fürs Jeffsy (M/M) gab's neulich bei Bike24 für um die 450€)...ans ansonsten besser festhalten beim Heizen


----------



## Blacksheep87 (10. August 2018)

Da bin ich ja beruhigt 

werde ich mal Probieren wie es mit weniger SAG fährt, aufn Trail sicher besser, wenn nicht zu weich, aber beim pedalieren kann ich mir vorstellen dass es trotz "lock" zu weich sein wird.
Aber Probiert wirds auf jedenfall.

den Coil mit 230x65 gibts noch für 433+ Feder 
Wäre echt interssant wie sichs damit fährt


----------



## PhilBoss (10. August 2018)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja beruhigt
> 
> werde ich mal Probieren wie es mit weniger SAG fährt, aufn Trail sicher besser, wenn nicht zu weich, aber beim pedalieren kann ich mir vorstellen dass es trotz "lock" zu weich sein wird.
> Aber Probiert wirds auf jedenfall.
> ...



*Mehr SAG meinst du schätze ich  
Ja aufm pinkbike forum und hier im Forum hab ich schon erfahrungsberichte von glücklichen Jeffsy besitzern mit Coil Dämpfern gelesen...das kommt am Jahresende evtl bei mir^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blacksheep87 (10. August 2018)

Ja klar mehr


----------



## Marius96 (10. August 2018)

Hab heute auch meinen Dvo bekommen und auch ne kleine runde gemacht, läuft schon deutlich besser als der dps.

Die Leute die den dvo auch schon drin haben, welches Setup fahrt ihr?


----------



## Rischar (10. August 2018)

Marius96 schrieb:


> Hab heute auch meinen Dvo bekommen und auch ne kleine runde gemacht, läuft schon deutlich besser als der dps.
> 
> Die Leute die den dvo auch schon drin haben, welches Setup fahrt ihr?


Du meinst den Topaz oder? Von DVO gibt es ja auch andere Modelle 

Meine Einstellungen:
Hauptkammer 200 psi
Ausgleichsbehälter 190 psi
Zugstufe komplett offen
Mit Spacern haben ich bisher nix probiert, weil ich so gut klar komme


----------



## Dani_Degi (11. August 2018)

cegsche schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 744669
> 
> Kann ich nur empfehlen!
> Der Hinterbau ist damit ein Traum.
> ...


[

https://www.bike24.de/p1276573.html


27 al two

was brauch ich für eine Feder dann ? ca 95 KG Fahrfertig ? 400er ?
was braucht man an Buchsen/Röhrle noch zusätzlich  um den Coil zu Fahren ?


----------



## Marius96 (11. August 2018)

Rischar schrieb:


> Du meinst den Topaz oder? Von DVO gibt es ja auch andere Modelle
> 
> Meine Einstellungen:
> Hauptkammer 200 psi
> ...



Ja genau, den Topaz.

Wie viel sag?
Bei 30% ist er mir gestern direkt mal durchgeschlagen, war aber auch eine miese Landung.
Da werde ich noch rumprobieren.

Ich hatte etwas das Gefühl das er zu tief in den Federweg fällt, eventuell einen Spacer in die negativ Kammer? 

Auf wie viel füllst den den Bladder? Wenn man die Pumpe abzieht geht ja immer was verloren, oder einfach auf 190 und gut?


----------



## cegsche (12. August 2018)

Dani_Degi schrieb:


> [
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/p1276573.html
> 
> ...



Ich würde dir mindestens eine 450er empfehlen. Ich fahre die 400er mit 80-82kg fahrfertig. Hier kannst du auch noch etwas rechnen  
https://www.tftuned.com/spring-calculator

Die Buchsen und Hülsen waren neu dabei. Du brauchst dann nur ein Werkzeug, um sie einzudrücken. Ich kam mit einer langen Schraube, Mutter und Unterlegscheibe zum Reindrücken sehr gut zurecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6uu6 (12. August 2018)

Marius96 schrieb:


> Ja genau, den Topaz.
> 
> Wie viel sag?
> Bei 30% ist er mir gestern direkt mal durchgeschlagen, war aber auch eine miese Landung.
> ...



Bei mir mit dem 230x65 Topaz und 85kg:
185psi
180 psi im Bladder
3 "Klicks" von ganz offen
keine Spacern
Somit habe ich etwa 28% Sag

Es funktioniert eindeutig besser als den RS Deluxe rt3, der Grip ist viel besser und der "Pop" etwa gleich. Aber ich brauche den ganzen Federweg noch nicht, die letzten 7-8 mm scheinen quasi unerreichbar. 
Muss jetzt noch die Pike auf 160mm ändern


----------



## Marius96 (12. August 2018)

Ich bin gestern 6-7 mal den selben Trail gefahren und bin jetzt bei 2 Spacer in der positiven Kammer, 1 in der negativen, 155 Psi in der Hauptkammer und 180 PSI im Bladder, SAG gut 30%, wiege ca. 75kg. Hab aber auch nur den mit 60mm Hub, eventuell mach ich den mal auf, da müsste einfach nur eine Art Spacer sein der den HHub reduziert.

Bei mittelgroßen Sprüngen mit unsauberen Landungen ist der Dämpfer mir durchgeschlagen, jetzt passt es einigermaßen. Mit dem Spacer in der negativen Kammer steht der Dämpfer etwas höher im Federweg, ohne empfand ich den recht träge. Ich fahr das erstmal so und schaue dann weiter.

Kleiner Nachtrag: Ich war so neugierig und hab den Dämpfer eben mal aufgemacht. Ich war mir unsicher bezüglich der Freiheit zwischen Hinterbau Querstrebe und Sattelrohr und hatte deshalb auf Rat von DVO den mit 60mm Hub genommen. Wie angenommen war nur ein Spacer am oberen Ende der Kolbenstange aufgeschoben. 7,5mm dick, der Hub liegt dementsprechend auch bei gut 66-67mm, Platz am Hinterbau ist aber eine ganze Menge, habs nicht gemessen, aber müssen 7-8mm sein. 
Das bleibt jetzt also so. Hab das Alumodell, also ist da auch alles tutti.


----------



## Rischar (13. August 2018)

Marius96 schrieb:


> Ich bin gestern 6-7 mal den selben Trail gefahren und bin jetzt bei 2 Spacer in der positiven Kammer, 1 in der negativen, 155 Psi in der Hauptkammer und 180 PSI im Bladder, SAG gut 30%, wiege ca. 75kg. Hab aber auch nur den mit 60mm Hub, eventuell mach ich den mal auf, da müsste einfach nur eine Art Spacer sein der den HHub reduziert.
> 
> Bei mittelgroßen Sprüngen mit unsauberen Landungen ist der Dämpfer mir durchgeschlagen, jetzt passt es einigermaßen. Mit dem Spacer in der negativen Kammer steht der Dämpfer etwas höher im Federweg, ohne empfand ich den recht träge. Ich fahr das erstmal so und schaue dann weiter.
> 
> ...


Ich habe auch den mit 60 mm Hub. Ich mag es nicht übertreiben und keine Disbalance zur Front schaffen. Die Fox 34 mit 150 mm soll er mal bleiben...
Bin gerade 1 Woche unterwegs. Zuhause checke ich nochmal meine genauen Einstellungen und gebe sie dir durch. Ich wiege ca 78 kg. 
Träge find den Topaz absolut nicht. Das ist ja eben das geile im Vergleich zum Monarch zb: viel mehr Grip und trotzdem höher im Federweg


----------



## Rischar (13. August 2018)

Doppelt


----------



## Marius96 (13. August 2018)

Jetzt mit den 160mm bin ich deutlich zufriedener, hab ja auch die 34er mit awk drin, die wird bei mir auch bleiben, das passt mir schon ganz gut. Hab auch mal etwas mehr SAG getestet und einen Spacer weniger, fühlt sich schon besser an. Im Fox bin ich immer gut 20-25% sag und großen Spacer gefahren und das war natürlich deutlich straffer zum Anfang des Federweg, eventuell kommt daher das Gefühl.
Gestern hat es sich schon besser angefühlt, wird wahrscheinlich Gewöhnung sein..

Bin aber trotzdem extrem zufrieden, der Dämpfer macht aus dem Jeffsy ein echt starkes Abfahrtsbike, kann schon einiges jetzt.


----------



## Marci95 (14. August 2018)

Hau hier auch mal mein Topaz Set Up raus, bei 90Kg fahrfertig:
- 210 psi in der Luftkammer
- 185 psi im Blader (Einfach aufpumpen und dann weg, der Druck der entweicht ist nur im Schlauch. Erst wenn man die Pumpe wieder anschließt entströmt Luft aus dem Blader in den Schlauch der Pumpe und der Druck im Blader nimmt ab. Ist bei der normalen Luftkammer auch so, nur hat die deutlich mehr Volumen und der Untschied beläuft sich grob auf10 psi.)
- Zugstufe 4 Klicks von zu Richtung auf
- Keine Volumenspacer verbaut
- SAG liegt bei 26%

Bin jetzt drei mal gefahren und mehr als 55mm Hub (fahre den 65er) hab ich einfach nicht raus bekommen, werde mal auf 200 psi oder einfach auf 30% SAG einstellen.
Die FOX 34 passt jetzt nicht mehr zum Heck, fahre sie aber auch mit 18% SAG, werde mal auf 25% runter gehen, die Volumenspacer checken (Kann mir jemand sagen wie viele verbaut sind? Hab einen im Kopf) und der Air Shaft für 160mm Hub liegt auch schon zum Einbau bereit.


----------



## Marius96 (14. August 2018)

Hol dir für die 34er eine AWK, das ist das beste was du der Gabel antun kannst. Bin vorher 2 Spacer gefahren und da war die doch recht bockig, mit der Awk ist das kein Thema mehr.


----------



## Marci95 (16. August 2018)

Hab mir das mal genauer angeschaut, war mir bis dato nicht bekannt.
Klingt echt gut, im Vergleich zu der MRP Ramp Kartusche, die den "Kennlinienbauch" der Luftfeder ja nur noch verschlimmert.
Nur wie sieht es mit der Endprogession aus?
Ein bisschen Durschlagschutz ist ja nicht schlecht.


----------



## PhilBoss (16. August 2018)

Marci95 schrieb:


> Hab mir das mal genauer angeschaut, war mir bis dato nicht bekannt.
> Klingt echt gut, im Vergleich zu der MRP Ramp Kartusche, die den "Kennlinienbauch" der Luftfeder ja nur noch verschlimmert.
> Nur wie sieht es mit der Endprogession aus?
> Ein bisschen Durschlagschutz ist ja nicht schlecht.


Bei meiner AWK für die pike hat man den perfekten durchschlagsschutz. Der ramp Up Effekt ist ganz am Ende vom federweg da. Also wirklich direkt vor dem durchschlagen. Funzt top. Ich nutze den federweg bis auf 3mm bei starken Einschlägen. Danach ist Ende. Kriegt ich nicht durch.


----------



## Rischar (16. August 2018)

Marius96 schrieb:


> Hol dir für die 34er eine AWK, das ist das beste was du der Gabel antun kannst. Bin vorher 2 Spacer gefahren und da war die doch recht bockig, mit der Awk ist das kein Thema mehr.


Ich frage mich, ob eine AWK für die 34 wirklich sinnvoll ist. Die Kennlinie gefälllt mir gut. Die Dämpfung auch.
Zuvor habe ich bei der Yari meines Capras eine AWK montiert. Das brachte eine große Steigerung! Aber die Gabel sackte auch teilweise stark durch. Durch die AWK stand die Gabel und somit das ganze Fahrrad stabiler und höher. Aber das stört mich bei der 34 nicht.
Ich denke, eine für mich bessere Gabel würde ich eher durch ein komplett anderes Modell (zb stabiler und weniger Flex) bekommen. Wobei dann eher die Frage ist, will/brauche ich das...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marius96 (16. August 2018)

Mir hat die Gabel ohne awk gar nicht getaugt. Ohne Spacer zu wenig Progression und mit Spacer zu unsensibel. Mit der Awk passt mir das sehr gut.

Zum Thema andere Gabel. In meinen Kreisen haben sich einige die Yari geholt und dort eine AWK und Kartusche von MST verbaut, das soll es dann wohl sein.Ich fahr aber die 34 erstmal weiter, sollte ich dann mal in Kauflaune sein wirds auch Richtung Pike oder Yari mit Umbau gehen.


----------



## Rischar (16. August 2018)

Marius96 schrieb:


> Mir hat die Gabel ohne awk gar nicht getaugt. Ohne Spacer zu wenig Progression und mit Spacer zu unsensibel. Mit der Awk passt mir das sehr gut.
> 
> Zum Thema andere Gabel. In meinen Kreisen haben sich einige die Yari geholt und dort eine AWK und Kartusche von MST verbaut, das soll es dann wohl sein.Ich fahr aber die 34 erstmal weiter, sollte ich dann mal in Kauflaune sein wirds auch Richtung Pike oder Yari mit Umbau gehen.


Yari mit AWK würde ich keiner 34er vorziehen. Mit anderer Kartusche dagegen schon. 
Hmm... jetzt werde ich hungrig  was wiegt das mehr als die 34?


----------



## Marius96 (17. August 2018)

Das kann ich dir nicht sagen, müsste ich nachhören. Aber prinzipiell das was die Yari selbst mehr wiegt. Die awk und Kartusche sind ja nicht der Rede wert.


----------



## Rischar (17. August 2018)

Nach kurzer Recherche (keine Herstellerangaben, sondern nachgewogen) sollten es ca 200 g Differenz zw. 34er und Yari sein.


----------



## Dani_Degi (17. August 2018)

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2300565?in=set


----------



## Marci95 (17. August 2018)

Ich bezieh mich mal auf diesen Test und da schneidet die Fox 34 ja nicht schlecht ab und das obwohl alle anderen Gabeln im Test 10mm mehr Federweg haben:
https://enduro-mtb.com/die-beste-enduro-federgabel-9-modelle-im-vergleichstest/

Und eine Yari ist nicht besser als eine Pike oder Lyrik.
Kartuschen gibt bestimmt auch noch für die 34er, wobei die Fit4 in meinen Augen nicht das Problem ist.


----------



## Rischar (17. August 2018)

Ansichtssache.
Ich finde eine Yari besser als eine Pike.


----------



## PhilBoss (20. August 2018)

Hat hier jemand schonmal einen Lagerwechsel an seinem Jeffsy vorgenommen? Steht bei mir jetzt an, da die Lager am Hauptlink nicht mehr sauber laufen. Hab mein Rad wohl zu oft mit dem Gartenschlauch abgespritzt und zu wenig gepflegt.  Bin halt auch den Winter durchgefahren ... 
Hat mir jemand die Lagerabmessungen und vlt erfahrungen mit ordentlichen Lagern gemacht? Will vollkugelige einbauen....danke schonmal!


----------



## g0oFy (20. August 2018)

Die Lagerbezeichnungen findest du in der Explosionszeichnung. Ich nehme SKF Lager und packe die vorher mit Fett voll.
Am Hauptlager habe ich jetzt mit SKF MTRX Lagern versucht. Mal schauen ob die so viel länger halten das der Preis gerechtfertigt ist.
Bei mir war die Abstandshülse im Hauptlager zu lang, so das die Lager total verspannt waren. 
Hat man daran gemerkt das die Lager sich im eingebautem Zustand kaum gedreht haben. Als ich Sie draußen hatte war alles i.O. 
Habe ca. 3/10mm abgeschliffen. 
Allerdings habe ich ein AL29


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marius96 (20. August 2018)

Hatte die Lager am Hauptlager auch schon 2 mal draußen weil erstens durch die Hülse am Innenring total verspannt und wegen Knarzen. Hab jetzt letzten Endes die beiden Lager auf der Antriebsseite nicht so weit eingepresst und die Lager vor der Montage mit Fügeverbindungskleber verbaut, z.b Loctite 603, oder ähnliches. Das die Lager besser laufen merke ich natürlich nicht, aber das Knarzen ist weg. Wusste ich bisher nichts von, hab sonst immer Montagepaste genutzt. Und die Lager vor dem Einbau noch 1,5-2 Stunden in den Gefrierschrank legen.
Den Tipp hatte ich aus dem Video:


----------



## Rischar (21. August 2018)

An die Topaz Besitzer:
Was sind eure Erfahrungen mit Spacern im Topaz? (Negativ und positiv)


----------



## Marius96 (21. August 2018)

Ich hab den Spacer aus der negativen Kammer wieder raus genommen, war nur die anfängliche Umgewöhung vom DPS zum Topaz, der einfach viel plüschiger ist. Aber in der positiven fahr ich nach wie vor 2 Spacer. War heute in Winterberg und hab dem Jeffsy mal die Sporen gegeben, hatte keinen Durchschlag, hab allerdings auch nicht den kompletten Federweg genutzt. Habs nicht gemessen, aber müssten so 6-7mm vor Ende gewesen sein. Bin damit jede Strecke runter, hautpsächlich Blackline und Freeride, alles tutti. Könnte nicht glücklicher mit dem DVO sein, kein Vergleich zum letzten Besuch mit dem DPS. 
Eventuell nehm ich für die Trails hier nochmal einen raus, bei 150mm Federweg würde ich aber beide drin lassen, die 10mm mehr Federweg machen doch einiges aus.


----------



## Dani_Degi (22. August 2018)

hab jetzt den RS Coil super Deluxe günstig bekommen.

werde berichten wegen Buchsen, einbau...... Fahren bla blub


----------



## PhilBoss (22. August 2018)

Dani_Degi schrieb:


> hab jetzt den RS Coil super Deluxe günstig bekommen.
> 
> werde berichten wegen Buchsen, einbau...... Fahren bla blub


Sehr nice! 
Woher wenn man fragen darf? Wahrscheinlich eine versiegte Quelle oder?^^ 
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## mrdirt2000 (22. August 2018)

So hier mal kurz mein Feedback zum RS SD Coil 230x65 Umbau von meinem Jeffsy CF. Wie ja schon mal hier im Forum geschrieben wurde, läuft der Hinterbau damit wesentlich smoother und mit der SuperAlloyRacing Enduro Feder nochmal besser als mit der original RS Feder. Ok man fängt sich mit nem Coil ein wenig Mehrgewicht ein aber das bessere Ansprechverhalten ist es wert. Da der Dämper mit den passened Jeffsy Buchsen kommt kann man auch schnell mal zwischen Luftdämpfer und Coil durchtauschen .. NduroRunde / XC Runde. 
Ich hab fahrbereit ca. 85Kg und fahr ne 400er Feder von SAR, was einen SAG von 30-32% ergibt. Im OpenMode steht das Rad somit schön im Federweg und lässt sich aber auch gut bergauf bewegen, ich bevorzuge allerdings den LockMode wenn es nicht zu ruppig bergauf geht. Von meiner Seite aus somit ein sehr empfehlenswerter Umbau und macht das Jeffsy für mich zu einer Allzweckwaffe für Trail und Enduro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dani_Degi (22. August 2018)

mrdirt2000 schrieb:


> So hier mal kurz mein Feedback zum RS SD Coil 230x65 Umbau von meinem Jeffsy CF. Wie ja schon mal hier im Forum geschrieben wurde, läuft der Hinterbau damit wesentlich smoother und mit der SuperAlloyRacing Enduro Feder nochmal besser als mit der original RS Feder. Ok man fängt sich mit nem Coil ein wenig Mehrgewicht ein aber das bessere Ansprechverhalten ist es wert. Da der Dämper mit den passened Jeffsy Buchsen kommt kann man auch schnell mal zwischen Luftdämpfer und Coil durchtauschen .. NduroRunde / XC Runde.
> Ich hab fahrbereit ca. 85Kg und fahr ne 400er Feder von SAR, was einen SAG von 30-32% ergibt. Im OpenMode steht das Rad somit schön im Federweg und lässt sich aber auch gut bergauf bewegen, ich bevorzuge allerdings den LockMode wenn es nicht zu ruppig bergauf geht. Von meiner Seite aus somit ein sehr empfehlenswerter Umbau und macht das Jeffsy für mich zu einer Allzweckwaffe für Trail und Enduro.




passen die Luftdämpfer buchsen für den Coil wenn man diese umbaut ?
oder gibt es anderweitig buchsen (wo kann man diese besorgen) 
hab ihn noch nicht da liegen ( kommt anscheinend aus dem commencal)


----------



## Marius96 (22. August 2018)

Hat noch jemand das Problem, dass sich die Außenhülle vom Schaltzug am Ein- und Ausgang aufschrabbelt? Gibt's dafür eine Lösung?


----------



## g0oFy (22. August 2018)

Marius96 schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand das Problem, dass sich die Außenhülle vom Schaltzug am Ein- und Ausgang aufschrabbelt? Gibt's dafür eine Lösung?



Ja, unten am Tretlager und hinten an der Kettenstrebe.
Ich habe jeweils ausreichend Außenhülle aus dem Rahmen gezogen und dann einen kleinen Kabelbinder nur um die Hülle gezogen.
So kann die Hülle nicht mehr zurück in den Rahmen.
Nicht unbedingt schön, funktioniert aber.
Eventuell hat jemand eine bessere Lösung.


----------



## herbert2010 (22. August 2018)

Marius96 schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand das Problem, dass sich die Außenhülle vom Schaltzug am Ein- und Ausgang aufschrabbelt? Gibt's dafür eine Lösung?


Ja wenn er durch ist einfach eine neue hülle verlegen fertig


----------



## Rischar (22. August 2018)

g0oFy schrieb:


> Ja, unten am Tretlager und hinten an der Kettenstrebe.
> Ich habe jeweils ausreichend Außenhülle aus dem Rahmen gezogen und dann einen kleinen Kabelbinder nur um die Hülle gezogen.
> So kann die Hülle nicht mehr zurück in den Rahmen.
> Nicht unbedingt schön, funktioniert aber.
> Eventuell hat jemand eine bessere Lösung.


Magste mal ein Foto zeigen?


----------



## prabbatel (22. August 2018)

g0oFy schrieb:


> Ja, unten am Tretlager und hinten an der Kettenstrebe.
> Ich habe jeweils ausreichend Außenhülle aus dem Rahmen gezogen und dann einen kleinen Kabelbinder nur um die Hülle gezogen.
> So kann die Hülle nicht mehr zurück in den Rahmen.
> Nicht unbedingt schön, funktioniert aber.
> Eventuell hat jemand eine bessere Lösung.



Also ich habe nur das Problem, dass sich bei mir diese Gummistopfen zwischen Rahmen und Schaltzug immer aus dem Rahmen raus bewegen und dann immer Kabel auf Rahmen liegt. Das sollte sich ja eigentlich auch mit einem Kabelbinder beheben lassen, werde es mal testen.


----------



## Dani_Degi (23. August 2018)

Servus
hab soeben die Coil RS Super Deluxe bekommen
passt top
die Buchsen vom alten Dämpfer umgebaut
fährt sich super geil :O hätte ich nie gedacht, klebt am boden wie hölle echt mega spassig jetzt das Jeffsy

WIE STELLE ICH DIE VORSPANNUNG DER FEDER RICHTIG EIN ???

_*Leider EIN PROBLEM kann mir hier jemand HELFEN BITTE?
die Abstandshalter oben am Dämpfer passen nicht mehr ... weiß hier wer was ?*_


----------



## Rischar (23. August 2018)

Dani_Degi schrieb:


> Servus
> hab soeben die Coil RS Super Deluxe bekommen
> passt top
> die Buchsen vom alten Dämpfer umgebaut
> ...



"Die Federvorspannung darf 5 mm (oder fünf volle Umdrehungen des Vorspannungseinstellers) nicht übersteigen, da andernfalls der Dämpfer beschädigt wird. Wenn mehr als 5 Umdrehungen nötig sind, um die richtige Nachgiebigkeit einzustellen, verwenden Sie eine härtere Feder."
Google: federvorspannung rock shox super deluxe 


Meinst du die Distanzscheiben zwischen Dämpferauge und Rahmen?


----------



## Dani_Degi (23. August 2018)

Rischar schrieb:


> "Die Federvorspannung darf 5 mm (oder fünf volle Umdrehungen des Vorspannungseinstellers) nicht übersteigen, da andernfalls der Dämpfer beschädigt wird. Wenn mehr als 5 Umdrehungen nötig sind, um die richtige Nachgiebigkeit einzustellen, verwenden Sie eine härtere Feder."
> Google: federvorspannung rock shox super deluxe
> 
> 
> Meinst du die Distanzscheiben zwischen Dämpferauge und Rahmen?




ja die spacer sind links und recht 2,5 mm zu wenig

also der alte dämpfer hatt 18 und der neue hat 13mm am Dämpferschaft

und die Buchse hat 20mm


----------



## Marius96 (24. August 2018)

So, nach gut 3 Wochen und zähem Email Verkehr hab ich heute von Ethirteen den großen Teil der Kassette auf Garantie neu bekommen. Die alte Kassette hat mittlerweile massives Spiel und macht richtig Geräusche. Allerdings bei der Montage die Ernüchterung, Kassette passt nicht. Ich hoffe jetzt nicht wieder 3 Wochen auf Ersatz warten zu müssen. 

Vom DVO bin ich wirklich extrem begeistert. Kann ich jedem empfehlen, der aus dem Jeffsy noch mehr rausholen will. 
Hatte mir noch schwarze Decal jegönnt, das grün gefällt mir einfach nicht so richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dani_Degi (24. August 2018)

https://foto-thumbnails.mtb-news.de...ZxLTIwMTgwODI0XzE5NDU1MC1vcmlnaW5hbC5qcGc.jpg


Self made 
Alt 3
Neu 3.6mm
Für den super deluxe coil


----------



## feluetti (25. August 2018)

Marius96 schrieb:


> Vom DVO bin ich wirklich extrem begeistert. Kann ich jedem empfehlen, der aus dem Jeffsy noch mehr rausholen will.
> Hatte mir noch schwarze Decal jegönnt, das grün gefällt mir einfach nicht so richtig.



Wie ist das mit dem Tune vom Topaz, hast du Anpassungen vorgenommen oder sind Anpassungen nötig?


----------



## Marius96 (25. August 2018)

Ich habe nichts umshimmen lassen falls du das meinst. 
Die Einstellungen die man machen kann hab ich natürlich genutzt, da muss man halt rumprobieren und das richtige Setup für einen selbst herausfinden.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (27. August 2018)

Moin!! 
Weis einer von euch ob im DPS Dämpfer vom Jeffsy Al 2018 ab Werk ein Volumenspacer verbaut ist?
Bei der Rhythem soll ja ab Werk auch einer drin sein, ist es aber nicht...mhhh


----------



## Marius96 (27. August 2018)

Ist einer drin, aber der mit dem kleinsten Volumen, weiß gerade nicht mehr wie viel, Pink war der.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (27. August 2018)

Und hat was gebracht oder hast ihn nicht entfernt?


----------



## edeltoaster (27. August 2018)

Der verbaute rosane ist ein 0.2er Spacer. Hatte den zeitweise raus weil ich den Federweg ohnehin nie ganz nutzte. Da die Progression der Kinematik gegen Ende ohnehin so dermaßen brachial wird macht das aber meines Erachtens in der Praxis nicht wirklich was aus wenn es nur um genutzten Federweg geht. Gefühlt ist das Feedback mit verbautem Spacer im mittleren Federbereich aber etwas satter, könnte aber auch Einbildung sein. Lasse ihn jedenfalls jetzt erstmal drinne. (Fahre btw bei 75kg Gewicht Kante 185-190psi.)


----------



## Marius96 (27. August 2018)

Ich hab den zweitgrößten verbaut, mir hat das nicht gereicht.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (27. August 2018)

Ich bin fahrfertig bei 85kg.
Und hab den Dämpfer auf 190psi eingestellt.
Dann ist der SAG ca 19mm.
Ich bin jetzt noch nicht groß rumgehüppt aber 25mm bleiben von den 60mm quasi unberührt.
Deshalb die Idee den Spacer zu entfernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (28. August 2018)

Dani_Degi schrieb:


> ja die spacer sind links und recht 2,5 mm zu wenig
> 
> also der alte dämpfer hatt 18 und der neue hat 13mm am Dämpferschaft
> 
> und die Buchse hat 20mm



Mal ne andere Frage... was für ein Dämpfer war den davor verbaut? Weil RockShox Buchsen sollte ja bei jedem RockShox Dämpfer passen


----------



## Dani_Degi (29. August 2018)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage... was für ein Dämpfer war den davor verbaut? Weil RockShox Buchsen sollte ja bei jedem RockShox Dämpfer passen



ja die Buchsen passen ja auch , nur die Spacer nicht mehr


----------



## edeltoaster (29. August 2018)

Was für Griffe fährt ihr denn so? 

Bin mit den SGD Slater am Jeffsy grundsätzlich nicht unzufrieden, wollte aber auf jeden Fall die Orbea-eigenen Griffe an meinem Familientourer (Orbea MX 10) austauschen und dachte da erstmal an ein Upgrade der Jeffsy-Griffe und Weitergabe der SGDs. Hatte die Ergon GE1 Evo bestellt, muss aber sagen dass mir das in Position gezwungen werden absolut garnicht gefiel. Besser die GA2? Oder sollte ich doch einfach für den Tourer eher in die Richtung GA3 mit Flügeln? Hatte an meinem Commuter-Fitnessbike früher die Ergon GP1 und fand die super dafür. 

Wie sind eigentlich die simpel aussehenden auch sehr cleanen ODI Elite Motion an den Carbon-Jeffsies? Ihr seht, die Auswahl erschlägt mich.


----------



## PhilBoss (29. August 2018)

edeltoaster schrieb:


> Was für Griffe fährt ihr denn so?
> 
> Bin mit den SGD Slater am Jeffsy grundsätzlich nicht unzufrieden, wollte aber auf jeden Fall die Orbea-eigenen Griffe an meinem Familientourer (Orbea MX 10) austauschen und dachte da erstmal an ein Upgrade der Jeffsy-Griffe und Weitergabe der SGDs. Hatte die Ergon GE1 Evo bestellt, muss aber sagen dass mir das in Position gezwungen werden absolut garnicht gefiel. Besser die GA2? Oder sollte ich doch einfach für den Tourer eher in die Richtung GA3 mit Flügeln? Hatte an meinem Commuter-Fitnessbike früher die Ergon GP1 und fand die super dafür.
> 
> Wie sind eigentlich die simpel aussehenden auch sehr cleanen ODI Elite Motion an den Carbon-Jeffsies? Ihr seht, die Auswahl erschlägt mich.



Ergon GD1. Noch besser als die GE1. Aber nicht di slim Variante


----------



## Dani_Degi (31. August 2018)

ODI SDG Lock on -> mega grip auch ohne Handschuhe , schön "dünn"(schwitz viel)
aber ohne handschuhe hinterlassen sie abdrücke  aber wenn man grip will brauch man viel geriffelte fläche


hatte davor die ergon ge1.... die waren nicht der burner und ich fand die zu groß also Umfang zu groß, immer abgerutscht, nicht viel grip


----------



## 2pi (31. August 2018)

SQlab 7OX. Ist ganz gut, nicht so klein im Umfang. Die Form hilft einem, seine eingestellte Handposition einzuhalten, fühlt sich aber nicht schlecht an, wenn man mal anders greift.
Probiere demnächst noch den 711er aus ob er für längere Touren noch angenehmer ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (31. August 2018)

Dani_Degi schrieb:


> ODI SDG Lock on -> mega grip auf ohne Handschuhe , schön "dünn"(schwitz viel)
> 
> hatte davor die ergon ge1.... die waren nicht der burner und ich fand die zu groß also Umfang zu groß



Bei mir waren die Ergon GE1 auch nicht die Wucht.
Ständig taube Finger und vom Griffgefühl nicht das gelbe vom Ei.
Die Slater sind mit Handschuhen Top ohne doch ein bissel unbequem.


----------



## edeltoaster (31. August 2018)

Der Slater ist vor allem auch konisch, außen 32mm innen 30mm dick. Daher ist die Haltung (irgendwo ein main selling point des GE1) imho auch automatisch etwas besser als bei ganz geraden. Das konische wird beim GD1 auch angepriesen (witzigerweise mit patent pending!?), vll wäre das wirklich was.

War gestern nach der Arbeit im Radladen der Wahl und habe ein paar Griffe befingert (GD1 leider nicht da) und letztendlich für 10€ günstige "Touren-Griffe" mit Flügeln für mein Familienrad geholt .... und damit Jeffsy nicht traurig ist gab's noch 'nen XT Shifter! 
Abends noch installiert, SLX- > XT Shifter ist in der Tat wirklich nochmal sehr geil. Man merkt die Mechanik ist eine andere. Die Haptik würde ich als IT-ler vergleichen mit Gummimatte/mechanischer Tastatur aber insbesondere scheint mir der dann sehr definierte Schaltvorgang klar mehr Spautz zu haben (SLX Schaltwerk).


----------



## Trialbiker82 (31. August 2018)

edeltoaster schrieb:


> Der Slater ist vor allem auch konisch, außen 32mm innen 30mm dick. Daher ist die Haltung (irgendwo ein main selling point des GE1) imho auch automatisch etwas besser als bei ganz geraden. Das konische wird beim GD1 auch angepriesen (witzigerweise mit patent pending!?), vll wäre das wirklich was.
> 
> War gestern nach der Arbeit im Radladen der Wahl und habe ein paar Griffe befingert (GD1 leider nicht da) und letztendlich für 10€ günstige "Touren-Griffe" mit Flügeln für mein Familienrad geholt .... und damit Jeffsy nicht traurig ist gab's noch 'nen XT Shifter!
> Abends noch installiert, SLX- > XT Shifter ist in der Tat wirklich nochmal sehr geil. Man merkt die Mechanik ist eine andere. Die Haptik würde ich als IT-ler vergleichen mit Gummimatte/mechanischer Tastatur aber insbesondere scheint mir der dann sehr definierte Schaltvorgang klar mehr Spautz zu haben (SLX Schaltwerk).


Der XT Shifter kommt bei mir auch dran. Allein das 2mal durchschalten auf den schwereren Gang ist schon die Sache wert.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (31. August 2018)

Die GE1 haben bei mir zwar den besseren Grip bei schwitzigen Händen, aber seit ich die drauf hab hab ich Probleme mit beiden Ring und kleinen Finger (einschlafen während dem fahren und schmerzen Tage (Wochen) noch danach.
Auch die Haltbarkeit, wenn die Griffe Bodenkontakt hatten, find ich nicht so berauschend
Daher kommen die nun wieder weg, schad ums Geld...


----------



## edeltoaster (31. August 2018)

Das Mehrfachschalten in leichtere Gänge fluppt auch klar besser mit XT (vs SLX). Hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (31. August 2018)

Welchen XT Schalter habt ihr genommen?

1.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...-SL-M8000-I-mit-I-Spec-II-2-3-11-fach-p43933/

2.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...SL-M8000-mit-Klemmschelle-2-3-11-fach-p48490/

3.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/XT-Schaltgriff-SL-M8000-B-I-mit-I-Spec-2-3-11-fach-p43931/


----------



## edeltoaster (31. August 2018)

Wenn du keine Shimano-Bremse hast oder den teuren MisMatch-Adapter: Klemmschelle (da aber drauf achten dass die Abdeckung für die Anzeige dabei ist; hier is das der Fall, beim Packaging bei bike discount aber z.B. nicht).


----------



## S.Tschuschke (31. August 2018)

Okay danke. Beim Wechsel kann ich ja einfach den vorhandenen Zug der SLX in die XT stecken, oder?


----------



## edeltoaster (31. August 2018)

Theoretisch ja. Aber warum nicht den Neuen? Zumindest bei meinem 2018er Jeffsy 27 AL ging die Kabelführung durch den Rahmen, war also kein Problem.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (31. August 2018)

Warum soll ich ihn wechseln wenn ich "nur" am neuen Hebel anschließen muss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (31. August 2018)

Das geht doch nicht.
Musst doch den Schaltzug eh komplett entfernen.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (31. August 2018)

Ach so... Okay, dann macht es wieder Sinn. Mußte bisher nie einen Schaltzug wechseln


----------



## Marius96 (31. August 2018)

Hab diese Woche das zweite Aluteil der E13 Kassette zugesendet bekommen und das Teil passt wieder nicht auf den Freilauf. Mit dem alten Lockring-Modell alles tutti, das neue Zeug scheint aber einfach nicht zu passen, keine Ahnung ob die XD Freiläufe mal ein Facelift oder so bekommen haben.


----------



## homerkills (2. September 2018)

Die Enduro One am Ochsenkopf war härter als die Felge. Bin gespannt auf die E13 Lifetime garantie.


----------



## Skydive93 (3. September 2018)

Hi
ich fahre aktuell ein Grand Canyon Al in Größe M mit folgenden Abmessungen:



Ich möchte auf ein Jeffsy 27.5 umsteigen bin mir aber absolut nicht sicher welche Größe.
1,79 bei sl 83 - 84.
Ich fahre das Grand Canyon mit einer Reverb 125 mm und die steckt komplett im Sitzrohr.
Gehe ich von den Maßen auf der YT hompage aus, würde sich das Maß zwischen Sattel und Lenker  um 5 mm kürzer werden. Das wäre ok aber ich find mein Canyon schon lang.
Aber wo ich aussteige ist das Sitzrohr... Wenn ich aktuell die Reverb mit 125 mm ganz drinen hab und sich nun die Sitzrohrlänge von 445 auf 480 + 150 mm dropper post ändert seh ich da aktuell bei Größe L schwarz für mich. Wie beurteilt ihr das? Wäre M die bessere Wahl?




Viele Grüße


----------



## H-P (3. September 2018)

Wieso denn "L", bei Größe "M" wächst doch der Wert von Reach und Oberrohr beim Jeffsy schon.

Ich bin 1,78 cm und fahre "M", passt super...habe aber meine sl nicht im Kopf.


----------



## Komodo3000 (3. September 2018)

Bei 83er Schrittlänge würde ich Dir auch zu M raten.
Bei mir (86cm SL) war die originale Stütze bis auf etwa 1,5cm versenkt.


----------



## michlbike (3. September 2018)

Bin 176 und habe SL 81-82 und habe Größe M ... die Sattelstütze kann ich nur 1 cm ausziehen damit es für mich passt ... kam mir komisch vor, funktioniert aber ... Rad ist so sehr kompakt und wendig ... ich finde es super


----------



## Skydive93 (3. September 2018)

bin auf L gekommen da ich laut Herstellerseite bei Größe L liege. Das ist echt verwirrend ohne SL Angabe seitens des Herstellers...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flash_Matze (3. September 2018)

.


----------



## Skydive93 (3. September 2018)

Flash_Matze schrieb:


> Bin 1.78 und Schrittlänge 82 und fahre L



Wie siehts bei dir mit der Sattelstütze aus?


----------



## Flash_Matze (3. September 2018)

.


----------



## Skydive93 (3. September 2018)

Flash_Matze schrieb:


> Leichte Änderung, vorher hatte ich die Reverb die ist 1 cm länger, hab sie geändert auf FOX Transfer und Kurbel auf 170 mm getauscht, jetzt ist perfekt.



Das heißt aber quasi das L  von der Sattelhöhe für dich zu groß wäre ohne Änderung?


----------



## Flash_Matze (4. September 2018)

.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (4. September 2018)

Mal ne Frage zu der Pike RC die im Jeffsy AL Comp drin ist, welche der folgenden Service Kits benötigt man für die? Besten Dank vorab!

1.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...00h-fuer-Pike-DebonAir-ab-Modell-2018-p58433/

2. 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...Pike-Dual-Position-Air-ab-Modell-2018-p58434/

3. 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/RockShox/Entlueftungskit-Charger-p40248/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edeltoaster (4. September 2018)

War die Pike nicht irgendwie ein kleiner "Blender" der Art dass sie KEINE DebonAir ist? Vll macht es sinn das nachzurüsten bevor man sich entscheidet.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (4. September 2018)

@edeltoaster 
Läuft dein System mit 12fach GX Eagle Kette noch gut?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (4. September 2018)

edeltoaster schrieb:


> War die Pike nicht irgendwie ein kleiner "Blender" der Art dass sie KEINE DebonAir ist? Vll macht es sinn das nachzurüsten bevor man sich entscheidet.



Also wenn sie keine DebonAir ist, wäre es dann das Kit unter Nr. 2? 
Wie kann ich herausfinden ob sie DebonAir ist?


----------



## edeltoaster (4. September 2018)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> @edeltoaster
> Läuft dein System mit 12fach GX Eagle Kette noch gut?


Ich habe vor zwei Wochen den Stahlteil der e13-Kassette reklamiert und getauscht. Läuft wirklich absolut fantastisch verglichen mit vorher. Werde als nächstes aber mal die X1 11-Fach testen.



S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Also wenn sie keine DebonAir ist, wäre es dann das Kit unter Nr. 2?
> Wie kann ich herausfinden ob sie DebonAir ist?


Keine Ahnung bei RS Gabeln, gibt es da nicht auch solche Kennungen wie bei Fox?


----------



## edeltoaster (4. September 2018)

Da schon öfter der Vorschlag im Raum stand: ein unified Jeffsy Thread!
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/jeffsy-your-new-best-friend-27-29.877601/


----------



## RudiIV (4. September 2018)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Also wenn sie keine DebonAir ist, wäre es dann das Kit unter Nr. 2?
> Wie kann ich herausfinden ob sie DebonAir ist?


Hast du dir das Bike nicht gerade erst gekauft? Wenn ja dann sollte es die 2018er Gabel sein und die hätte DebonAir. Somit Set 1 vor allem weil es keine DualPosition Gabel ist. Die 2018er Gabel erkennst du daran das die AirCap mit dem Kassettentool zu lösen ist. Die alte wird mit einer Seckskant Nuss gelöst.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (4. September 2018)

RudiIV schrieb:


> Hast du dir das Bike nicht gerade erst gekauft? Wenn ja dann sollte es die 2018er Gabel sein und die hätte DebonAir. Somit Set 1 vor allem weil es keine DualPosition Gabel ist. Die 2018er Gabel erkennst du daran das die AirCap mit dem Kassettentool zu lösen ist. Die alte wird mit einer Seckskant Nuss gelöst.



Ja gerade erst gekauft. Aber da ich die Tage ein wenig einkaufen werde, wollte ich direkt das nötigste mit bestellen.

Braucht man dies Charger Entlüftungskit auch?


----------



## RudiIV (4. September 2018)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Ja gerade erst gekauft. Aber da ich die Tage ein wenig einkaufen werde, wollte ich direkt das nötigste mit bestellen.
> 
> Braucht man dies Charger Entlüftungskit auch?


Brauchst du nur wenn du den 200h Service machst. Aber wenn du dir alle Service Teile bestellen willst dann ja. Es sei denn du hast passende Spritzen z.B. von der Reverb. Dann nur das Öl.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (4. September 2018)

Besten Dank für die Info!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (4. September 2018)

edeltoaster schrieb:


> Ich habe vor zwei Wochen den Stahlteil der e13-Kassette reklamiert und getauscht. Läuft wirklich absolut fantastisch verglichen mit vorher. Werde als nächstes aber mal die X1 11-Fach testen.



Hab sie bestellt, da hoff ich mal das es auch bei mir so passt.
Kettenlänge haste gleich gelassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edeltoaster (4. September 2018)

Kette muss etwas gekürzt werden. Hab' sie so lange gemacht wie die Shimano vorher war.


----------



## Skydive93 (4. September 2018)

kurze Fragen zu den DT Swiss M1900 der aktuellen Alus jeffsy. 
Ist ein Tubelessband bereits eingeklebt?
Sind die Tubeless-Ventile dabei? Bis jetzt nur immer gelesen, dass diese bei den Carbonversionen dabei sind.
Und die wichtigste Frage: Sind die 6 Lochscheiben mit einem Centerlockadapter montiert oder ist 6-Loch fest? Habe noch neue Centerlockscheiben die ich gerne verwenden würde, da diese einen super job machen...

Besten Dank


----------



## edeltoaster (4. September 2018)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> Ist ein Tubelessband bereits eingeklebt?


Nein.


Skydive93 schrieb:


> Sind die Tubeless-Ventile dabei?


Nein.


Skydive93 schrieb:


> Und die wichtigste Frage: Sind die 6 Lochscheiben mit einem Centerlockadapter montiert oder ist 6-Loch fest?


Aus bester Erinnerung: fest.


----------



## Skydive93 (4. September 2018)

edeltoaster schrieb:


> Nein.
> 
> Nein.
> 
> Aus bester Erinnerung: fest.



Besten Dank!


----------



## Komodo3000 (4. September 2018)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zu der Pike RC die im Jeffsy AL Comp drin ist, welche der folgenden Service Kits benötigt man für die? Besten Dank vorab!



Ich habe das 2018er Modell im Frühjahr gekauft und die Pike war nicht Debonair. Würde aber auf jeden Fall empfehlen den DA Schaft nachzurüsten. Bei der Gelegenheit kann man auch direkt easy auf 160mm gehen.

Im Zweifelsfall Casting abziehen und nachsehen, was verbaut ist. Ich meine die unteren Schraubgewinde unterscheiden sich optisch.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (4. September 2018)

Ist ne DebonAir.


----------



## g0oFy (4. September 2018)

Bei meinem 2018er wars auch DebonAir. Habe aber das 2019er Upgrade kit verbaut als ich auf 160mm getravelt habe.
Lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach.
Das Ansprechverhalten verbessert sich spürbar.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (5. September 2018)

Muss man für das Upgrade Kit zwingend traveln oder kann man bei 150 bleiben?


----------



## g0oFy (5. September 2018)

Du kannst natürlich auch bei 150mm bleiben. Einfach das entsprechende Kit auswählen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (5. September 2018)

Hast du zufällig nen Link welches du genommen hast?


----------



## g0oFy (5. September 2018)

Ich habe zwar ein 29er, aber das ist egal so wie ich es verstanden habe. 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...t-fuer-Pike-Revelation-ab-Modell-2014-p63790/

Typ 13 für 160mm
Typ 12 für 150mm


----------



## S.Tschuschke (5. September 2018)

Okay, was genau macht das Kit denn im Gegensatz zur Serie?
Wenn ich das richtige lese ist das ein Upgrade Kit um auf DebonAir umzurüsten, oder? Aber DebonAir hab ich ja schon.


----------



## g0oFy (5. September 2018)

Schau mal in den Artikel im Newsbereich zu den 2019er Modellen von RS. Bin gerade unterwegs und finde den Artikel nicht. 
Die zwei hauptsächlichen Änderungen sind ein größeres Negativvolumen und reduzierte Reibung.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (5. September 2018)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Hab sie bestellt, da hoff ich mal das es auch bei mir so passt.
> Kettenlänge haste gleich gelassen?


Hab mich gestern noch mal mit Bike an Montageständer gestellt und die Schaltung penibel eingestellt.
Ist wirklich ein Grad zwischen läuft und schei55e.
Auf der heutigen Runde kein Mucks mehr.
Da leg ich die GX Eagle Kette erstmal zur Seite und Wechsel sie dann rechtzeitig.


----------



## Komodo3000 (5. September 2018)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Okay, was genau macht das Kit denn im Gegensatz zur Serie?
> Wenn ich das richtige lese ist das ein Upgrade Kit um auf DebonAir umzurüsten, oder? Aber DebonAir hab ich ja schon.


Wenn Du DA schon hast und nichts am Federweg ändern möchtest, dann brauchst Du das natürlich nicht nachrüsten.

Ansonsten gilt: Mit DA ist alles viel geiler und es greift das Prinzip shut up and take my money.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RudiIV (5. September 2018)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Wenn Du DA schon hast und nichts am Federweg ändern möchtest, dann brauchst Du das natürlich nicht nachrüsten.
> 
> Ansonsten gilt: Mit DA ist alles viel geiler und es greift das Prinzip shut up and take my money.


Leider bin ich mir grad nicht mehr so sicher ob nicht die DebonAir Einheit von 2018 alt ist und es für 2019 eine neue gibt. Schaut man sich den Test der Pike des Modelljahrs 2018 an so sieht die Einheit schon anders aus als die die ich bei meiner 2017er Pike als Upgrade jetzt verbaut habe. Auch sieht die Einheit im Ersatzteilkatalog anders aus als auf dem Foto vom Test. Die Einheit auf dem Foto im Test sieht eher so aus wie die alte SoloAir Einheit. 
Sorry. Hatte im Ersatzteilkatalog die Pike 29+ 2017-2018 übersehen. Da sieht die DebonAir Einheit anders aus.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (5. September 2018)

Müßte man mal eine 2018er aufmachen und reinschauen. Zufällig jemand hier der nen Service macht in nächster Zeit?


----------



## g0oFy (5. September 2018)

Bei meinem 2018er 29AL Comp war das alte DebonAir verbaut.
Ich glaube nicht das YT in den aktuellen Modellen schon die 2019er Gabeln verbaut hat.
Hier noch der Artikel https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/0...c2-super-deluxe-2019-test/#DebonAir-Luftfeder


----------



## S.Tschuschke (6. September 2018)

Dann könnte man ja auch direkt diese hier nehmen und auf RCT3 upgraden, oder?

https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...-Pike-Boost-Revelation-ab-Modell-2014-p56969/


----------



## g0oFy (6. September 2018)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Dann könnte man ja auch direkt diese hier nehmen und auf RCT3 upgraden, oder?
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...-Pike-Boost-Revelation-ab-Modell-2014-p56969/



Das ändert aber an der Feder nichts. Der Charger ist die Dämpfungskartusche der Gabel und ist in der rechten Gabelseite untergebracht.
Das DebonAir Kit ändert die Luftfeder in der linken Gabelseite.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (6. September 2018)

Ahhh... Wieder was gelernt  Danke für die Info!


----------



## homerkills (6. September 2018)

Nach immer wiederkehrendem E13 bashing mal was Positives.

Sonntag die TRSRace Carbon SL Felge zerstört und heute ist schon ein Flamm neues komplettes Hinterrad inkl Freilauf bei mir eingetroffen.

DAS nenne ich mal Service!
(Zaunpfahl geht an YT ✌️)


----------



## daskandalboy (6. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich denke darüber nach, mir als Ersatz für mein altes Rocky Mountain Slayer (140 mm) ein neues Fully zu kaufen. Haupteinsatzbereich sind Touren in den Alpen mit ordentlich Höhenmetern im Uphill und Downhill sowie Alpencross. Dabei soll das Bike Reserven für ruppigere Abfahrten haben, aber trotzdem nicht zu schwer sein. Mit dem Slayer bin ich insgesamt nicht unzufrieden, nach 8 Jahren ist die Mühle aber einfach durch und tendenziell ist mir der Rahmen auch etwas zu kurz (585 TT + 105 Stem).

Nach einiger Recherche bin ich beim Jeffsy gelandet – und zwar in der 27er Version. YT empfiehlt zwar generell eher das 29er, ich fürchte aber, das mir das im Handling zu sperrig ist, schließlich gehören in den Alpen auch Tragepassagen dazu. Aktuell tendiere ich zum CF Pro, das kommt mit einem ordentlichen Ausstattungspaket und ist zumindest lt. Website einigermaßen leicht.

Ich bin 1,80 m bei Schrittlänge 83 cm. Laut Tabelle von YT läuft das also auf ein L hinaus. Ich finde es generell angenehmer, „im“ Bike als „auf dem“ Bike zu sitzen. Ist L für mich dann die richtige Wahl oder gibt es hier Probleme mit der Sattelstütze etc.? Wo liegt das „Realgewicht“ des L?

Noch ein paar weitere Fragen: Ich bin eher leicht (< 70 kg) – lassen sich die Fox-Federelemente sensibel genug einstellen? Gibt es am Bike irgendwelche Schwachstellen, die man auf Dauer im Blick behalten müsste? Wie transportiert ihr Eure Jeffsy CF – die meisten Bike-Dachträger sind ja für Carbonrahmen nicht wirklich geeignet? Funktioniert die Kombi mit der e13-Kassette oder empfiehlt sich ein Wechsel auf SRAM GX etc.?

Danke,
Daskandalboy


----------



## S.Tschuschke (6. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ist es normal das beim Deluxe RT leicht Öl austritt? Also der Bereich wo sich der Gummiring zum SAG ermitteln ist immer leicht feucht ist?

Gruss und Dank vorab!


----------



## Tobsra (6. September 2018)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ist es normal das beim Deluxe RT leicht Öl austritt? Also der Bereich wo sich der Gummiring zum SAG ermitteln ist immer leicht feucht ist?
> 
> Gruss und Dank vorab!


Eigentlich ist das der Soll Zustand. Wenn der Schaft nicht mehr leicht benetzt ist ist ein Service fällig. Das zeigt ja nur, dass noch Öl im Dämpfer ist. Übermäßig sollte das Öl natürlich nicht austreten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (6. September 2018)

Tobsra schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist das der Soll Zustand. Wenn der Schaft nicht mehr leicht benetzt ist ist ein Service fällig. Das zeigt ja nur, dass noch Öl im Dämpfer ist. Übermäßig sollte das Öl natürlich nicht austreten



Dann ist gut


----------



## Skydive93 (7. September 2018)

Guten Morgen

zwei Fragen bezüglich Reifen für den Winter und Bremse:
1. Was ist sinnvoller? HR2 vorne und Trailking 2.4 hinten oder Baron 2.4 vorne und HR2 hinten? Weg is ca halb Schotter halb Wurzel/Waldboden/Matsch. Traumkombi wär aktuell komplett Conti aber da weiß ich nicht wohin mit den maxxis.
2. ich möchte gerne meine SLX mit den Sinterbelägen weiterfahren. Hat wer Erfahrung wie sich das mit den Sram Centerlinescheiben verträgt? Ich habe ein paar Themen gefunden, da heißt es, dass es geht, bei anderen hieß es, dass es nicht geht...

Viele Grüße


----------



## edeltoaster (7. September 2018)

Zu den Bremsen: Warum sollte es nicht mit den Scheiben gehen? Nur bei einem Wechsel musst du beachten dass SRAM 200mm Scheiben hat und nicht 203mm wie jeder andere Hersteller. Der Postmount-Adapter sollte ja funktionieren wenn du die SLX draufschnallst?


----------



## Skydive93 (7. September 2018)

hieß es rappelt und quietscht zum Teil. Aber dann werd ich das einfach mal testen. denk der Adapter der aktuell verbaut ist müsste gehen


----------



## Marius96 (9. September 2018)

Falls es noch wen interessiert.
Ich bin immer noch am Setup vom DVO am rumwerkeln und hab jetzt wahrscheinlich ein für mich perfektes Setup gefunden. Zusammengewürfelt auf mehreren Test- und Forumsberichten und meiner eigenen Vorstellung bin ich jetzt hier gelandet:

3 Spacer in der positiven Kammer
1 Spacer in der negativen Kammer
Bladder auf 190PSI und SAG ~27%
5 Klicks Zugstufe von Offen

Ich hatte immer das Problem, dass der Dämpfer zu tief im Federweg stand und bei härteren Einschlägen recht schnell durchgeballert ist.
Mehr Druck in der Hauptkammer und damit weniger SAG hat aber dazu geführt, dass er mir bei kleinen schnellen Schlägen zu unruhig wurde.
Mit den 3 Spacern UND dem recht hohen Druck im Bladder hab ich jetzt genug Progression, damit er nicht bei jedem harten Einschlag durchgeschlägt, auf der anderen Seite aber die Feinfühligkeit im Anfang des Federwegs durch den geringen Druck in der Hauptkammer. Der Spacer in der negativen Kammer hat dazu beigetragen, dass er bei offener Druckstufe nicht zu stark einsackt, das Gefühl hatte ich von Anfang an. Jetzt steht er höher im Federweg und man kann mit weniger Druck mehr SAG fahren.

Das ist natürlich alles stark abhängig von Vorlieben und Fahrstil, aber falls jemand mal was experimentieren möchte, das als Anregung.


----------



## whurr (9. September 2018)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> zwei Fragen bezüglich Reifen für den Winter und Bremse:
> 1. Was ist sinnvoller? HR2 vorne und Trailking 2.4 hinten oder Baron 2.4 vorne und HR2 hinten? Weg is ca halb Schotter halb Wurzel/Waldboden/Matsch. Traumkombi wär aktuell komplett Conti aber da weiß ich nicht wohin mit den maxxis.
> ...


Ich fahre die HR2 hinten runter und vorne einen Baron Projekt.
Gefällt mir gut und müßte im Weichen besser grippen als Dein anderer Vorschlag.
Auch die SLX fahre ich mit den Centerlinescheiben und Sinterbelägen.
Läuft super. Mit organischen Belägen ging auch gut.


----------



## psx0407 (11. September 2018)

frage zu achsbreite beim 27er jeffsy cf aus 2018:

hinten boost, ist unstrittig.
vorne lt. div. bike-tests kein boost. aber federgabel pike 2018 lt. tests nur in boost erhältlich. nabenbreite des vr lt. prospekt yt 110mm, was boost wäre (sonst wären es ja 100mm).

hat das 18er cf mit der pike nun boost vorne oder nicht?

danke vorab.

psx0407


----------



## Blacksheep87 (11. September 2018)

18er haben Boost


----------



## michlbike (12. September 2018)

Habe gestern mal den Steuersatz ausgebaut da ich in letzter Zeit doch viel im Matsch unterwegs war ... das obere Lager sah recht gut aus und läuft auch einwandfrei. Das untere brauchte schon einiges an guter Zuwendung und wird wohl bald nicht mehr zu gebrauchen sein ... gibt es eine Möglichkeit nur ein einzelnes Lager zu kaufen oder muss man da das ganze Set von Acros kaufen? Wäre für Tipps sehr dankbar ... gerne auch Alternativen ... das Acros Lager hatte jetzt ca. 1000km drauf und scheint wohl nicht so toll zu sein ... merci schonmal ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportbecker (12. September 2018)

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem und nur komplette Steuersätze gefunden. Habe dann das untere Lager komplett ausgewaschen und mit neuem guten Fett vollgepackt. Seitdem hat es sich einigermaßen gefangen, läuft zwar leicht rauh aber doch leichtgängig.


----------



## michlbike (12. September 2018)

Selbiges Prozedere habe ich auch hinter mir ... bereite mich nur schon mal auf ein vorzeitiges Ableben vor


----------



## marky-YT (12. September 2018)

Was hast du denn orginal für nen Steuersatz, bzw. welches Jeffsy? Ich habe das Unterteil meines Acros mit dem hier ersetzt: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/procraft-steuersatz-unterteil-siu-1.5-56,0mm-62,0mm-460046
Oberes Lager lief und läuft bei mir auch noch gut...


----------



## michlbike (13. September 2018)

27,5 CF Pro aus 2018 ... wenn das passen würde wäre das natürlich eine günstige Lösung ...


----------



## Skydive93 (13. September 2018)

kurze Anmerkung zur Größe beim jeffsy 27.
mit 1.79 und sl 84 habe ich in größe m die e13 sattelstütze nicht ausgezogen!
komme gerade so mit zehenspitzen an den boden runter
mir passt M perfekt


----------



## edeltoaster (13. September 2018)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> kurze Anmerkung zur Größe beim jeffsy 27.
> mit 1.79 und sl 84 habe ich in größe m die e13 sattelstütze nicht ausgezogen!
> komme gerade so mit zehenspitzen an den boden runter
> mir passt M perfekt



Aber streckst du beim Sitzen und Pedalieren überhaupt die Beine durch? Ich habe ein Jeffsy 27 in M, bin kleiner, habe SL 81/82 und habe die Stütze etwa 1cm draußen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marky-YT (13. September 2018)

michlbike schrieb:


> 27,5 CF Pro aus 2018 ... wenn das passen würde wäre das natürlich eine günstige Lösung ...



Der wird nicht passen, da du einen voll-integrierten Steuersatz hast. Bei meinem Jeffsy ist es ein semi-integrierter.
Vielleicht passt der hier: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/procraft-steuersatz-unterteil-fiu-1,5-51,9mm-45-448719


----------



## michlbike (13. September 2018)

marky-YT schrieb:


> Der wird nicht passen, da du einen voll-integrierten Steuersatz hast. Bei meinem Jeffsy ist es ein semi-integrierter.
> Vielleicht passt der hier: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/procraft-steuersatz-unterteil-fiu-1,5-51,9mm-45-448719


 das sieht sehr gut aus ...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (14. September 2018)

So, habe mal Huber Bushings montiert. Mal sehen wie die sich auf der Strecke bewähren.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (15. September 2018)

Der Dämpfer fühlt sich mit den HB definitiv besser an. Ist aus meiner Sicht ne sinnvolle Investition.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (15. September 2018)

Wie sehr ist der Rock Shox Super Deluxe RCT3 ein Upgrade zum Deluxe RT?

Der Super Deluxe kostet ~300€, oder gibts besseres bis max.400€?


----------



## Rischar (15. September 2018)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Wie sehr ist der Rock Shox Super Deluxe RCT3 ein Upgrade zum Deluxe RT?
> 
> Der Super Deluxe kostet ~300€, oder gibts besseres bis max.400€?


Für meinen Topaz habe ich genau 399 bezahlt


----------



## Blacksheep87 (15. September 2018)

Rischar schrieb:


> Für meinen Topaz habe ich genau 399 bezahlt



Liest sich sehr interessant 
Scheint ein extrem gutes P/L verhältnis zu haben.
Mal sichen obs den wo günstig gibt


----------



## Skydive93 (16. September 2018)

Setzen bei euch die Schrauben für den Getränkehalter auch Rost an? Habe das Rad jetzt seit Mittwoch ... Ist schon nervig.
Gleiches an der Schraube, bei der Rockshox Pike. Kann doch nicht sein, dass in einer sündteuren Gabel keine korrosionsbeständige Schrauben verbaut sind... Sollte man da mal bei RockSHox nachhaken??


----------



## retrogroup (16. September 2018)

Hallo in die Runde, an diesem sonnigen Sonntag.

Ich musste leider feststellen, dass an meiner Jeffsy bei der Fox 34 Factory die Lowspeed-Druckstufeneinstellung fest ist (schwarzes Rädchen, rechtes Topcap mit den 22 Klicks). Der kleine schwarze Hebel lässt sich leider nicht mehr bewegen.

Ich möchte die Gabel aus diesem Grund gern einschicken. Kann mir jemand Tipps zur Vorgehensweise (an YT oder direkt an Fox wenden) geben? Hat jemand von euch ebenfalls schon ein Problem mit der Gabel gehabt? Was schätzt Ihr wie lang so eine Rep. dauert, ich hätte gern den Herbst zum Biken genutzt.

Vielen Dank für Euren Rat und Tipps zur Vorgehensweise.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (16. September 2018)

retrogroup schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde, an diesem sonnigen Sonntag.
> 
> Ich musste leider feststellen, dass an meiner Jeffsy bei der Fox 34 Factory die Lowspeed-Druckstufeneinstellung fest ist (schwarzes Rädchen, rechtes Topcap mit den 22 Klicks). Der kleine schwarze Hebel lässt sich leider nicht mehr bewegen.
> 
> ...


Bei Toxoholics/Fox Racing Deutschland  auf die Seite, das Formular ausdrucken, alles eintragen, Gabel, Formular, Kaufvertrag ins Paket und für 6.90 zu denen schicken.
Nächstes WE wieder Trails ballern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrogroup (16. September 2018)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Bei Toxoholics/Fox Racing Deutschland  auf die Seite, das Formular ausdrucken, alles eintragen, Gabel, Formular, Kaufvertrag ins Paket und für 6.90 zu denen schicken.
> Nächstes WE wieder Trails ballern!





Hallo Trailbiker82,

vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort! Hattest du selbst schon ein Problem und kannst aus eigener Erfahrung von dieser schnellen Reparatur berichten. *Eine Woche *ist ja mehr als sportlich. Ist es ein Problem, wenn man Kratzer am Casting von der artgerechten Haltung hat? Das Rad wird im Oktober 1 Jahr, inwiefern ist es wichtig, dass der Serviceintervall eingehalten wird, sonst könnte ich ja auch später einschicken.

Sollte ich beim Transport etwas beachten, Luft ablassen, *Steckachse* montieren und ebenfalls einschicken?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (16. September 2018)

Der Service ist ein Grund warum ich FOX gern fahr.
Musste bis jetzt 1 Dämpfer und 2mal Gabel einschicken.
Da ist die Woche von mir schon recht hoch gegriffen.
Ging sogar schon schneller.
Lieber Gabel mehr eingepackt als zu wenig, Steckachse hab ich nicht mit versendet.
Mit diesen MUSS an Serviceintervalleb ist noch ein Gerücht von damals, der Service seitens FOX find ich persönlich Klasse.
Kratzer auf Casting ist Ja Keine Einschränkung der Performance.
Auf den Standrohren wäre was anderes.


----------



## retrogroup (16. September 2018)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Der Service ist ein Grund warum ich FOX gern fahr.
> Musste bis jetzt 1 Dämpfer und 2mal Gabel einschicken.
> Da ist die Woche von mir schon recht hoch gegriffen.
> Ging sogar schon schneller.
> ...





Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.

Ich hoffe der Service ist so gut wie deine persönlichen Erfahrungen. Ich werde berichten.

Schönes Restwochenende.


----------



## michlbike (23. September 2018)

marky-YT schrieb:


> Der wird nicht passen, da du einen voll-integrierten Steuersatz hast. Bei meinem Jeffsy ist es ein semi-integrierter.
> Vielleicht passt der hier: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/procraft-steuersatz-unterteil-fiu-1,5-51,9mm-45-448719


So, habe nun das untere Lager gegen das Procraft ausgetauscht ... scheint zu funktionieren. Was mich allerdings etwas stutzig macht ist, dass die gewölbte Seite des Lagers nicht genau mit dem Original von Acros übereinstimmt
Nun Frage ich mich, ob ich das so lassen kann ... nicht dass ich mir den Lagersitz ruiniere ... vielleicht hat ja da noch jemand Erfahrungen dazu ...


----------



## michlbike (23. September 2018)

Weitere Recherchen haben ergeben: 
Über das Pinkbike Forum hab ich das gefunden: https://www.kineticbikebearings.com/ai42-ai52.html
Das kommt mir dann immer noch recht teuer vor für ein einzelnes Lager (v.a. wegen Versand aus GB). Nun habe ich das noch gefunden: https://www.kugellager-shop.net/acb16-acb-16-45-45-kugellager-steuersatz.html
Von den Maßen her identisch mit dem Jeffsy Lager ... 

Vielleicht hilft es jemandem mit dem gleichen Problem


----------



## Sportbecker (23. September 2018)

Perfekt, danke.


----------



## marky-YT (23. September 2018)

michlbike schrieb:


> Was mich allerdings etwas stutzig macht ist, dass die gewölbte Seite des Lagers nicht genau mit dem Original von Acros übereinstimmt
> Nun Frage ich mich, ob ich das so lassen kann ... nicht dass ich mir den Lagersitz ruiniere ... vielleicht hat ja da noch jemand Erfahrungen dazu ...



Das sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein, Auflagefläche ist ja trotzdem genug gegeben...


----------



## psx0407 (26. September 2018)

themenschwenk auf gewichtsangaben:

jeffsy 27 cf in M
aufgebaut original sind‘s 13,4 kg
herstellerangabe sind 12,8 kg bei S
(beide gewichte ohne pedale)

gestern wechsel von den sehr trägen e13-reifen auf conti trailking 2.2 (seit jahren mein favorit mit 780g, auf breiter felge auch optisch nicht schmal wirkend), rollt damit wesentlich leichter...

dann gewicht 13,1 kg ohne pedale

fahrfertig mit pedale, tacho, mudguard komme ich auf 13,5 kg

psx0407


----------



## edeltoaster (26. September 2018)

Doch nochmal ne klare Ecke leichter! Mudguards habe ich vergessen, auch bei mir vorhanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (27. September 2018)

Habe gestern ebenfalls auf Conti gewechselt. Vorne Trailking 2.4 und hinten Mountainking 2.3 tubeless.

Ich fahre ein Jeffsy CF in L mit Topaz Dämpfer, 160mm Pike und Vecnum Sattelstütze.

Gewicht liegt jetzt bei 13,2kg inklusive Pedale.


----------



## Tim_Timson (27. September 2018)

Rost kann ich bei mir nicht feststellen, dafür etwas anderes sehr unerfreuliches. Hab das Rad am Donnerstag bekommen und bin gerade mal 20km gefahren. Bei bergauf treten ist die Kassette plötzlich komplett durchgedreht. Hab das Rad ausgebaut und ein bisschen an der Kassette gewackelt, konnte sie per Hand abziehen... War wohl nicht richtig montiert. Die Nabe hat dadurch schon Spähne gelassen, das Schaltauge hat es auch angefressen und den Lack am Ausfallende auch. Mal schauen, was YT dazu zu sagen hat.


----------



## Flash_Matze (29. September 2018)

.


----------



## floOhster (3. Oktober 2018)

Flash_Matze schrieb:


> Das letzte Upgrade ist vollbracht, Jeffsy27 mit 170 mm GRIP2 und die  Felgen wurden auch leicht verändert!
> Morgen erste Testfahrt


Und wie fährt sich die lange 36er? Bin gerade auch am überlegen, aber >1200€ ist schon happig ...


----------



## Trialbiker82 (4. Oktober 2018)

Moin!!
Ich hab mal ne Frage an euch.
Ich bin nun absoluter Fan von Maxxis Reifen.
Die verbauten High Roller 2 sind einfach Klasse...also zumindest vorn. Hinten hätte ich gern einen leicht rollenden.
Jetzt hab ich schon im Maxxis Thread gelesen und da bin ich auch nicht schlauer geworden weil sehr unübersichtlich.
Hat jemand von euch vllt einen anderen montiert der so in Richtung Rock Razor oder X King geht?


----------



## michlbike (4. Oktober 2018)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Moin!!
> Ich hab mal ne Frage an euch.
> Ich bin nun absoluter Fan von Maxxis Reifen.
> Die verbauten High Roller 2 sind einfach Klasse...also zumindest vorn. Hinten hätte ich gern einen leicht rollenden.
> ...


Mir gefällt der Aggressor in 2.3 hinten gut ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (4. Oktober 2018)

Den Aggressor hat ich mir auch schon angeguckt


----------



## Kleiner-Schwabe (4. Oktober 2018)

Der Ardent funktioniert auch sehr gut am Hinterrad. Großes Volumen, leicht und geringer Rollwiederstand. 
Ich fahr die Kombi Minion DHF 2.5/Ardent 2.4.


----------



## homerkills (4. Oktober 2018)

Flash_Matze schrieb:


> Morgen erste Testfahrt




Warum willst den Rahmen verkaufen?


----------



## michlbike (4. Oktober 2018)

michlbike schrieb:


> Weitere Recherchen haben ergeben:
> Über das Pinkbike Forum hab ich das gefunden: https://www.kineticbikebearings.com/ai42-ai52.html
> Das kommt mir dann immer noch recht teuer vor für ein einzelnes Lager (v.a. wegen Versand aus GB). Nun habe ich das noch gefunden: https://www.kugellager-shop.net/acb16-acb-16-45-45-kugellager-steuersatz.html
> Von den Maßen her identisch mit dem Jeffsy Lager ...
> ...


Hab das Lager mittlerweile drin ... machte nen wertigen Eindruck und funktioniert wie es soll ...


----------



## Flash_Matze (5. Oktober 2018)

.


----------



## Flash_Matze (5. Oktober 2018)

.


----------



## dia-mandt (7. Oktober 2018)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Moin!!
> Ich hab mal ne Frage an euch.
> Ich bin nun absoluter Fan von Maxxis Reifen.
> Die verbauten High Roller 2 sind einfach Klasse...also zumindest vorn. Hinten hätte ich gern einen leicht rollenden.
> ...



Nimm doch den Minion SS.
Ist wie der Rock Razor.
Genug Kurvengrip und rollt schnell.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (8. Oktober 2018)

Geil das ist er

Bei Maxxis steig ich nich durch, so viele Bezeichnungen und Endungen


----------



## Skydive93 (8. Oktober 2018)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> Setzen bei euch die Schrauben für den Getränkehalter auch Rost an? Habe das Rad jetzt seit Mittwoch ... Ist schon nervig.
> Gleiches an der Schraube, bei der Rockshox Pike. Kann doch nicht sein, dass in einer sündteuren Gabel keine korrosionsbeständige Schrauben verbaut sind... Sollte man da mal bei RockSHox nachhaken??



Muss da wegen meinem früheren Post nachhaken...
Hab die Schraube in der Pike mit öl und wd40 behandelt, da das Rosten kein Ende nimmt.
Aber das Ding rostet mir förmlich unterm Arsch weg -.- Es wird nur Wasser zum reinigen verwendet. Nichts anderes
Hat jemand das gleiche Problem?
Unten nochmal das alte Bild und eines von gerade

Da schwindet mein Vertrauen deutlich. Da sieht die Fox Rythm von meinem Nachbarn deutlich Wertiger aus


----------



## Rischar (8. Oktober 2018)

Hmm das rostet ungewöhnlich stark. Frag doch einfach mal nach einer passenden Ersatzschraube bei yt oder vlt beim lokalen Händler nach. Oder kauf dir eine passende Schraube aus Alu oder Titan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportbecker (8. Oktober 2018)

Bei RS direkt brauchst Du nicht anfragen, das muss über einen Händler laufen. Schicke die Bilder zu YT und Du solltest problemlos neue Schrauben bekommen...
Alternativ mal in Rostumwandler tauchen  (bildet gleich die Grundierung) und dann einen Spritzer Klarlack drauf. So mache ich es mit alten Schrauben...


----------



## floOhster (8. Oktober 2018)

Flash_Matze schrieb:


> Kein Vergleich zur 2017 Fox36 , bin schneller und liegt viel satter auf der Piste. Die 170 mm vorne einfach perfekt!


Verdammt, Plan B wäre gewesen die 2017er günstig abzugreifen im sale


----------



## floOhster (8. Oktober 2018)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Moin!!
> Ich hab mal ne Frage an euch.
> Ich bin nun absoluter Fan von Maxxis Reifen.
> Die verbauten High Roller 2 sind einfach Klasse...also zumindest vorn. Hinten hätte ich gern einen leicht rollenden.
> ...





michlbike schrieb:


> Mir gefällt der Aggressor in 2.3 hinten gut ...


Ich hab für ne Transalp den Aggressor in 2.3 hinten aufgezogen weil der e13 einfach extrem zäh war und so als Tourenreifen fand ich den ganz gut.
BIn aber ansonsten nicht überzeugt von dem Reifen, komme mit dem (fehlenden) Grip sobald es etwas schlammig wird und dem deutlich schlechterem Bremsverhalten nicht klar. Wird eventuell einem dhr weichen müssen, oder noch mal dem e13 bis dieser durch ist.


----------



## edeltoaster (9. Oktober 2018)

Ist euch auch aufgefallen dass das Jeffsy Promo-Video "Size doesn't matter" von Youtube verschwunden ist? Wollte es gerade einem Kollegen schicken der zwischen 27.5 und 29 hadert. 
Wäre cool wenn es das noch irgendwo gäbe, war ein nettes Filmchen!


----------



## Skydive93 (9. Oktober 2018)

es hieß beim den al jeffsys ist kein tubelessband drin
da ist aber was eingeklebt...
ist das das tubelessband oder nicht?

edit: ist es nicht ... sitzt locker


----------



## Trialbiker82 (9. Oktober 2018)

Nee da ist keins drin, normales Felgenband

Und wo haste das her das da ein Tubelessband verbaut sei?


----------



## Skydive93 (9. Oktober 2018)

habs verwechselt 
jetzt ist ein tubelessband verbaut
HR 2 wurden auf anhieb dicht


----------



## joernssen (19. Oktober 2018)

welche FlipChip Einstellung fahrt ihr bei eurem 27,5er Jeffsy hauptsächlich und in welcher Position ist der Chip bei Auslieferung?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (19. Oktober 2018)

Ich fahre High, war auch so eingestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edeltoaster (19. Oktober 2018)

Krass, dachte "Low" ist Standard. Bist du dir sicher dass du das nicht falsch abliest? High = Öffnung des FlipChips in die Richtung des Dämpfers, Low = Öffnung entgegen des Dämpfers. Ich hatte testweise mal umgebaut, sollte ich vll mal wieder machen. Die Unterschiede waren schon nicht unprägnant fand ich. Das Vorderrad ging auf "High" wirklich sehr spürbar leichter hoch (Wheelie/Manuals), für steiles Bergauf war mir das aber schon zu nervös. Bergab ist die Kiste auf "Low" auch stabiler.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (19. Oktober 2018)

Hmm, musst ich später noch mal genau gucken. Meine aber Stand auf High.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (19. Oktober 2018)

Ich fahr Low, war auch so ab Werk.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (19. Oktober 2018)

So war es bei mir ab Werk eingestellt. Ist das nicht high?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (19. Oktober 2018)

Na das ist doch low.
Was passiert wenn man den Dämpfer nach vorn schiebt...denk mal drüber nach


----------



## S.Tschuschke (19. Oktober 2018)

Okay stimmt... Dann hätten die die Beschriftung ändern sollen. So dass es nicht auf dem Kopf steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportbecker (19. Oktober 2018)

Die Logik der Beschriftung verstehe ich auch nicht. Aber man kann es sich zum Glück auch selbst erschließen und vor allem auch deutlich spüren beim fahren. Ich fahre low.


----------



## RickSp (19. Oktober 2018)

edeltoaster schrieb:


> Das Vorderrad ging auf "High" wirklich sehr spürbar leichter hoch (Wheelie/Manuals), für steiles Bergauf war mir das aber schon zu nervös.


Bist Du dir da sicher, daß es auf high stand? Denn auf high hast Du doch mehr Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad, und sollte somit nicht so schnell steigen.


----------



## edeltoaster (19. Oktober 2018)

So, eben mal auch die hintere Guide R entlüftet und Koolstop-Beläge drauf (hintere war von Werk aus eher weich, vordere vor 3 Wochen oder so gemacht nachdem ich beim Mobilisieren nen Kolben rausgeploppt hatte) und kurze Asphaltrunde. Holla die Waldfee, kA was ich mit mehr Power sollte. Bin trotz des schlechten Rufes früherer Versionen echt happy mit den Guides.


----------



## edeltoaster (19. Oktober 2018)

RickSp schrieb:


> Bist Du dir da sicher, daß es auf high stand? Denn auf high hast Du doch mehr Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad, und sollte somit nicht so schnell steigen.


Bin mir sehr sicher. Verstehe was du meinst, aber das war mein Fahreindruck. Denke man hängt auf Low mehr im Bike, daher vll die Gewichtsverteilung.


----------



## joernssen (20. Oktober 2018)

edeltoaster schrieb:


> Bin mir sehr sicher. Verstehe was du meinst, aber das war mein Fahreindruck. Denke man hängt auf Low mehr im Bike, daher vll die Gewichtsverteilung.



Ist auch mein Eindruck. Mega Unterschied in der low Position zu fahren.


----------



## Skydive93 (22. Oktober 2018)

Hat jemand die Pike auf 160 mm umgebaut?
Wie sind da die Erfahrungen?

Hab iwo gelesen, dass nach dem Umbau die Pike eine ganz andere Gabel war. Finde leider die Quelle nicht mehr...
Da ich jetzt eh den Service vorzieh, da die 1 monatige Gabel ein großes Losbrechmoment hat, wäre ein Umbau kein großes Ding. Hoffe das mit dem Losbrechmoment gibt sich nach dem Service. War zumindestens bei meiner 30 gold TK auch so. Nachm Service nicht wieder zu erkennen.
 Hoffe ihr habt ein paar Meinungen dazu.


----------



## PhilBoss (22. Oktober 2018)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Pike auf 160 mm umgebaut?
> Wie sind da die Erfahrungen?
> 
> Hab iwo gelesen, dass nach dem Umbau die Pike eine ganz andere Gabel war. Finde leider die Quelle nicht mehr...
> ...


Ja hab die Pike getravelt. Tut dem Rad gut. Hab noch ne AWK verbaut und jetzt ist das ne top Gabel!


----------



## Blacksheep87 (24. Oktober 2018)

Mich wundert dass man nie/selten was liest dass die Leute mit dem Pedalen aufsetzen.
Was ich mit den Pedalen aufsetze find ich nicht mehr normal...

Liegt dass daran dass ich mit knapp etwas über 30% SAG fahre (mir kommt generell vor dass ich viel zu weit hinten sitz) oder sind die Kurbeln einfach viel zu lang für mich?


----------



## Rischar (24. Oktober 2018)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Mich wundert dass man nie/selten was liest dass die Leute mit dem Pedalen aufsetzen.
> Was ich mit den Pedalen aufsetze find ich nicht mehr normal...
> 
> Liegt dass daran dass ich mit knapp etwas über 30% SAG fahre (mir kommt generell vor dass ich viel zu weit hinten sitz) oder sind die Kurbeln einfach viel zu lang für mich?


Ich fahre ca. 28% Sag und setze selten auf. Ist viel von den Trails abhängig, denke ich.
Tritt halt weniger


----------



## michlbike (24. Oktober 2018)

Ich musste mich da einfach dran gewöhnen ... die Umstellung hat ein wenig gedauert aber jetzt bleib ich kaum noch hängen  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edeltoaster (24. Oktober 2018)

Geht mir genauso. Anfangs übel, jetzt unproblematisch. Fahre aber auch unter 30% Sag.


----------



## dia-mandt (24. Oktober 2018)

Bei einem Trailbike über 30% SAG zu fahren ist sportlich.
Mit 25% wärst du da besser unterwegs, denke ich.
Dann kommt das Tretlager auch etwas höher!


----------



## Blacksheep87 (24. Oktober 2018)

Rischar schrieb:


> Tritt halt weniger



Hätt ich nix dagegen, aber im uphill eher blöd  und am Trail muss auch manchmal sein, geht mir halt manchmal zu langsam voran 



dia-mandt schrieb:


> Bei einem Trailbike über 30% SAG zu fahren ist sportlich.
> Mit 25% wärst du da besser unterwegs, denke ich.
> Dann kommt das Tretlager auch etwas höher!



Liegt vll am Dämpfer, aber der Deluxe RT ist mir ein zu unsensibles, steif/straffes Teil wenn der SAG niedriger ist, bei der Pike genau so (auf der einen Seite sackt sie beim Bremsen ein, aber bei mehr Luft federt sie mir zu wenig)

Aber wies scheint kann man nicht alles haben


----------



## SickboyLC4 (25. Oktober 2018)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Liegt vll am Dämpfer, aber der Deluxe RT ist mir ein zu unsensibles...



So ging es mir mit dem Monarch



Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> bei der Pike genau so (auf der einen Seite sackt sie beim Bremsen ein, aber bei mehr Luft federt sie mir zu wenig)
> 
> Aber wies scheint kann man nicht alles haben



Schon mal über AWK nachgedacht...?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. Oktober 2018)

SickboyLC4 schrieb:


> So ging es mir mit dem Monarch
> Schon mal über AWK nachgedacht...?


Oder die neue Debon Air Einheit...


----------



## Trialbiker82 (25. Oktober 2018)

Die AWK interessiert mich für meine 34er auch.
Aber man liest so unterschiedliche Erfahrungen
160€ ist ja nich wenig um einfach mal zu testen


----------



## Tidi (25. Oktober 2018)

Oder Pike verkloppen und ne günstige Deville holen, kostete weitaus weniger als 160€ Aufpreis und geht saugut!


----------



## SickboyLC4 (25. Oktober 2018)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Die AWK interessiert mich für meine 34er auch.
> Aber man liest so unterschiedliche Erfahrungen
> 160€ ist ja nich wenig um einfach mal zu testen



Dann frag mal im YT Probefahr - Fred nach nem Jeffsy mit ner AWK...


----------



## marky-YT (25. Oktober 2018)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Mich wundert dass man nie/selten was liest dass die Leute mit dem Pedalen aufsetzen.
> Was ich mit den Pedalen aufsetze find ich nicht mehr normal...
> 
> Liegt dass daran dass ich mit knapp etwas über 30% SAG fahre (mir kommt generell vor dass ich viel zu weit hinten sitz) oder sind die Kurbeln einfach viel zu lang für mich?



Beim 29er Jeffsy ging es mir am Anfang auch so, aber getravelte Pike auf 160mm(aber auch ca. 30% SAG) und FlipChip auf High haben das Problem für mich fast vollständig beseitigt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chost (25. Oktober 2018)

Fahr die AWK im 29 er und kann sie  nur empfehlen , eine völlig andere Gabel wenn man den richtigen Druck (bzw. Drücke)für die die eigenen Vorlieben gefunden hat, die neue Debon Air Einheit brauchst dann nicht mehr
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Blacksheep87 (25. Oktober 2018)

Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe ist Debon-air und AWK zusammen eh nocht möglich.

Klingt auf jedenfall sehr gut, mal schauen.
Ich spiel auch mit dem Gedanken an eine Lyrik oder Fox 36, was dann schon ein anfang für ein evtl. folgendes Bike sein könnte


----------



## psx0407 (25. Oktober 2018)

schon mal versucht, an der pike mit den token zu experimentieren?
einbau dauert 5 min.


----------



## Marius96 (25. Oktober 2018)

Hatte ich am Anfang aus krasse Probleme mit, 1-2 mal echt knapp vor Einschlag weil ich bei Vollgas an einer Wurzel hängen geblieben bin. Hab mich aber dran gewöhnt, bzw. passe jetzt deutlich mehr auf und versuche die Kurbel immer möglichst günstig zu stellen.


----------



## dia-mandt (25. Oktober 2018)

Statt tokens würde ich formula neopos testen. Sollen eine awk nahezu ersetzen. Gibt leute, die die awk ausgebaut haben und stattdessen nur noch neopos fahren.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (25. Oktober 2018)

Von den Neopos liest man viel gutes, hab sie nun mal bestellt, zusammen mit dem Debonair upgrade sollte die Gabel dann schon eher das machen was ich mir von einer Gabel erwarte.

Mit dem Aufsetzen werd ich wohl oder übel leben müssen oder den Dämpfer tauschen, denn mehr Luft ist keine Option 

@marky-YT 
Auf high will ich nicht unbedingt, Bike ist bei mir doch mehr für „downhill“ als für uphill


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marky-YT (26. Oktober 2018)

Geht mir auch so, das Bike hat auch schon viel Zeit an Haken, in Gondeln und auf Hängern verbracht  
Solltest du es noch nicht probiert haben, kann ich es nur empfehlen. Ich finde der Bock wird nicht "kippelig", dafür geht er zum Umsetzten ein Tick geschmeidiger auf's Vorderrad und man hat halt ein bisschen mehr Bodenfreiheit. Für mich liegt er beim brettern genau so satt wie vorher mit 140mm und auf low.
Ich denke mal durch das Plus von 20mm mehr Vorne ändert sich die Geo auf high ja nicht so stark, außer halt, dass das Tretlager nen Ticken höher kommt...  Aber ist sicher Geschmackssache. 
Als ich die Gabel vor 2 Jahren gemacht hab gab es den Debon Air Shaft noch nicht... jetzt muss ich den wohl auch nochmal wechseln.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (27. Oktober 2018)

Welcher CaneCreek Dämpfer ist denn der passende fürs Jeffsy, der eine um 650€ ist mir doch deutlich zu teuer und sonst find ich keinen...

Der Deluxe macht sich grad einen Spaß nicht mehr richtig auszufedern beim pedalieren, trotz sperre komm ich plötzlich auf 50% SAG, nachn absteigen, Bike aufheben und dann gehts wieder.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (27. Oktober 2018)

Nabend!! Hat wer in der FOX 34 Rhythem 2018 ne AWK verbaut?
Die Jungs von Chickadeell sind sich nich sicher ob sie passt


----------



## Marius96 (27. Oktober 2018)

Jo, hab ich, passt!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (27. Oktober 2018)

Marius96 schrieb:


> Jo, hab ich, passt!


Sehr schön, Dank Dir!


----------



## Skydive93 (27. Oktober 2018)

Ist beim jeffsy 27 al comp ein deluxe rt debon oder solo air verbaut? 
Aktuell würd ich sagen solo air.

Wie siehts da mit Token aus? Sind da welche drin?


----------



## chost (27. Oktober 2018)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> Ist beim jeffsy 27 al comp ein deluxe rt debon oder solo air verbaut?
> Aktuell würd ich sagen solo air.
> 
> Wie siehts da mit Token aus? Sind da welche drin?


----------



## Skydive93 (27. Oktober 2018)

das ist eben das, was ich nicht verstehe.
da steht solo und debon air? aber das sind doch 2 verschiedene "federn"


----------



## Trialbiker82 (27. Oktober 2018)

Marius96 schrieb:


> Jo, hab ich, passt!


Und was hälst du von der AWK in der Rhythem?
Ein sinnvolles Upgrade?


----------



## Marius96 (27. Oktober 2018)

Ja, definitiv. Ich hatte zu Beginn das Problem, dass mir die Gabel bei harten Schlägen durchgeschlagen ist, Progression lässt sich zwar mit den Spacern erhöhen, aber dadurch ist die Gabel recht bockig geworden. Mit der AWK arbeitet die Gabel deutlich sensibler, ich konnte gut 30PSI weniger in der Hauptkammer fahren, dass macht dann schon einen Unterschied. Die Progression passt du dann einfach über die Kammer in der AWK an. Das ganze ist dann ein Zusammenspiel aus Druck in der Hauptkammer und der AWK, da muss man etwas rumprobieren. Also meine volle Empfehlung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edeltoaster (28. Oktober 2018)

Weil es die beiden Varianten gibt. Bei meinem Hardtail gibt's in der Übersicht auch Coil und Air.


----------



## psx0407 (28. Oktober 2018)

...ich habe an meinem paar wochen alten jeffsy 27 cf ein lästiges knacksen aus dem tretlagerbereich.
es ist klar reproduzierbar und kommt beidseitig beim belasten der kurbel nach dem oberen totpunkt. ob es das tretlager ist, weiß ich nicht, aber das knarzen kommt aus diesem bereich.
im video kann man es eindeutig hören!
hat jemand einen tipp, bevor ich den service bei yt informiere?

http://mtbn.ws/v138m


----------



## michlbike (28. Oktober 2018)

psx0407 schrieb:


> ...ich habe an meinem paar wochen alten jeffsy 27 cf ein lästiges knacksen aus dem tretlagerbereich.
> es ist klar reproduzierbar und kommt beidseitig beim belasten der kurbel nach dem oberen totpunkt. ob es das tretlager ist, weiß ich nicht, aber das knarzen kommt aus diesem bereich.
> im video kann man es eindeutig hören!
> hat jemand einen tipp, bevor ich den service bei yt informiere?
> ...



E13 Kassette demontieren, alles reinigen, alles gut fetten ... sorgt bei mir immer für Ruhe ...


----------



## prabbatel (29. Oktober 2018)

psx0407 schrieb:


> ...ich habe an meinem paar wochen alten jeffsy 27 cf ein lästiges knacksen aus dem tretlagerbereich.
> es ist klar reproduzierbar und kommt beidseitig beim belasten der kurbel nach dem oberen totpunkt. ob es das tretlager ist, weiß ich nicht, aber das knarzen kommt aus diesem bereich.
> im video kann man es eindeutig hören!
> hat jemand einen tipp, bevor ich den service bei yt informiere?
> ...



so doof es klingt, einfach noch mal die hintere steckachse etwas fester anziehen. Hat mir beim gleichen Problem geholfen und ist ja in ein paar sekunden getestet.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (29. Oktober 2018)

Ich könnte jetzt einen neuen Fox x2 (2019) recht kostengünstig erwerben (wenn das Angebot auch wirklich echt sein sollte)

Zuschlagen oder?
Meine Bedenken sind dass er zu schwer zum Einstellen ist, handelt sich ja um den der etwas zickt oder war das doch ein anderer?


----------



## Marius96 (29. Oktober 2018)

Naja, man hat halt deutlich mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten als zum Beispiel beim DVO Topaz. Ein Kollege von mir hat sich auch direkt den X2 geholt und nur ein bisschen dran rumgedreht. Auf einer Tour haben wir ihm den Dämpfer mal weitestgehend eingestellt, war wohl ein heftiger Unterschied. Mit so Dingern muss man sich halt beschäftigen und rumprobieren, sonst hat man fast nichts gewonnen. Anonsten ist der X2 natürlich ein extrem guter Dämpfer.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (29. Oktober 2018)

Hab ihn mal bestellt, da sogar günstiger als der Topaz.
Obs was wird kann ich dann in ~2 Wochen sagen 

Werde mich dann mal einlesen, der kann dann schon das ein oder andere mehr wie der Deluxe RT


Ps: was braucht man für den Einbau? Buchsen, Gleitlager oder was auch immer?


----------



## psx0407 (29. Oktober 2018)

psx0407 schrieb:


> ...ich habe an meinem paar wochen alten jeffsy 27 cf ein lästiges knacksen aus dem tretlagerbereich..



heute die hintere steckachse rausgenommen, abgewischt , leicht gefettet, wieder eingebaut.
geräusch war dann weg, absolute ruhe im karton (im carbon).

danke für die tipps, leute.

psx0407


----------



## michael_steidel (1. November 2018)

Gibts hier eigentlich jemanden mit 180 oder größer und SL85 oder größer der das Jeffsy 27 in M fährt ? Hab genau die Maße, steh auf ne verspielte Fahrweise (gut... fahr seit 10 Jahren n Heckler in 18)..interessiere mich für M - seh hier aber eigentlich nur Leute die mit den Maßen L gewählt haben. Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht damit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2pi (1. November 2018)

Ich habe ein 27er M. Wir haben die selben Proportionen (1,78, SL 82-83) und du bist 2cm größer, also so wie meine Frau, hmmm. Die sitzt auf meinem Jeffsy auch noch OK.
Ich persönlich würde es evtl. aber nicht machen und in deinem Fall ein L nehmen. Von der Sattelstütze her würde dir das auch noch passen. Und ich bin der Meinung, daß das L so nicht weniger verspielt wäre.


----------



## michael_steidel (1. November 2018)

Danke für dein Feedback. Denkst du da bleibt in meinem Fall bei L ausreichend Platz zum Sattel wenn ich den zum Senden eingefahren hab?


----------



## Tidi (1. November 2018)

Ich war beim 17er Jeffsy27 in M mit meinen 1,75 recht überrascht, wie kurz dat Teil ist. Habs am Ende mit nem 60mm Vorbau gefahren, allerdings auch mit 12° Backsweep Lenker.
... würd dir ne L empfehlen, "notfalls dann n kurzen Vorbau dranbauen ... aber am Besten ist natürlich n Aufruf im Probefahrtensuchthread, vllt. hast ja in der Nähe die Möglichkeit auf ne Probefahrt mit ner L oder M.


----------



## Skydive93 (2. November 2018)

ich fahrs in M bei 1.79 und SL 84, da mir beim L das sattelrohr zu hoch geworden wäre... Das ist denk ich so der größte Knackpunkt  Komme einfach nicht damit klar wenn ich nicht mit den zehenspitzen auf den Boden komme  Sattelstütze ist bei mir ca 2 cm raus.


----------



## Tidi (2. November 2018)

Dat is wirklich der Knackpunkt - auf der obersten Stufe war mir die e13 Stütze auch zu lang (SL keen Plan) mit meene 1.75, da zumindest beim M Rahmen die Stütze nicht komplett versenkt werden kann.
... darum wär ne Probefahrt echt dat Beste!


----------



## 2pi (2. November 2018)

michael_steidel schrieb:


> Denkst du da bleibt in meinem Fall bei L ausreichend Platz zum Sattel wenn ich den zum Senden eingefahren hab?


Probefahrt ist sicherlich das beste wenn du innerhalb von 13 Tagen eine organisieren kannst.

Trotzdem noch ein paar Daten:

M Sitzrohr = 420mm
L Sitzrohr = 450mm

Ich habe eine Reverb Sattelstütze, die baut 35mm auf !
Die e13 baut gerade mal 20mm auf.

Macht also 455 (M mit Reverb) vs 470 (L mit e13). Du hast aber auch 20mm längere Beine. Sollte also gerade so passen.
Ich habe die Reverb 25mm ausgezogen und der Sattel ist beim Senden nicht im Weg und ich komme mit den Fußspitzen auf den Boden bei voll ausgezogener Stütze.
Fahre den Dämpfer mit 30% Sag.

Überstandshöhe: L ist "nur" 13mm höher als M. Also hast du da theoretisch auch mehr Luft als ich (Details werden an der Stelle übergangen ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (2. November 2018)

Hi,
kurze Frage: Kann man beim *Jeffsy 27 AL in M* die e13 dropper ganz ins Sattelrohr schieben?


----------



## Skydive93 (2. November 2018)

öhm ja?
wird so ausgeliefert


----------



## SchneidiS (2. November 2018)

Ich bin 179cm bei 85cm sl  und fahre ein jeffsy 27 in m. Passt mir ganz gut... mag es eher verspielt.  Aber ist ne persönliche Meinung.  Der Trend ist ja schon länger zu langen und größeren Bikes. Fühle mich auf dem m aber richtig wohl.


----------



## Tidi (2. November 2018)

Pr0.Rider.Sasch schrieb:


> Hi,
> kurze Frage: Kann man beim *Jeffsy 27 AL in M* die e13 dropper ganz ins Sattelrohr schieben?


Hatte das 17er Al One mit der e13 und die Stütze ging nicht auf Anschlag rein, hatte einen Überstand von (bei mir leider entscheidenden) 1-2cm.
... grad noch n Bild gefunden, wo der vergrößerte Ausschnitt dies gut zeigt ...


----------



## edeltoaster (3. November 2018)

2018er Jeffsy 27 AL in M: geht ganz rein.


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (3. November 2018)

OK, danke!


----------



## edeltoaster (4. November 2018)

Wieviel Druck und Tokens fährt ihr denn so in eurer Fox 34 Rhythm? 

Mit 75+-kg bin ich momentan bei einem Token und etwa 70 psi, wünsche mir aber doch noch einen Ticken mehr Support im mittleren Federweg (bei Gefälle und Bremsen). Fox-Startangabe sind 77 psi. Hatte auch schon eher gen 65 psi, allerdings rutschte sie mir dann doch klar zu schnell durch. Wirklich in den Armen gemerkt habe ich die Dämpfung erst einmal (nach etwa 42km, 12xx hm hoch/runter). Schwanke jetzt etwas ob ich nicht doch ein härteres Setup (75 psi) fahren sollte oder vll doch noch ein Token besorgen sollte. Rein in der Theorie wären 1-3 Neopos vll auch sehr interessant und natürlich die AWK.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (4. November 2018)

Ich fahr bei 85kg 2 Tokken und 5bar.
Läuft eigentlich ganz gut. Könnte aber mehr im Federweg stehen, deshalb mein damaliger Gedacke zur AWK.
Die Neopos gibbets ja quasi nur für 35mm, für ne 34 gibbets das nich. Außer du schnibbelst an den Teilen rum
Im Großen und ganzen bin ich aber über die Rhythm erstaunt.
Hätt nich gedacht das sie so gut läuft.
Im Frühjahr zum Service kommen dann Racingbros Abstreifer dazu.

Momentemal...Googeln erbrachte die Erkenntniss das die in nee 34er passen
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/formula-neopos-austausch-thread.870372/page-3


----------



## Skydive93 (4. November 2018)

Fährt jemand ein jeffsy in S mit Körperlänge 1.55 oder kleiner 
Wenn ja geht das oder ist es doch zu groß?


----------



## swindle (6. November 2018)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blacksheep87 (8. November 2018)

Welche Distanzstücke, Hülsen oder was auch immer benötige ich um den Dämpfer von Rock Shox auf Fox zu tauschen?

Auf die schnelle gemessen sind hinten 40mm (Fox hat 30mm) und vorne 22mm (Fox hat 20mm)
Was brauch ich da dann alles?


Hab nun umgepresst, passt und fühlt sich super an.
Morgen wird am Trail getestet


----------



## CaptainKoma (11. November 2018)

Hy Leute, fährt von euch einer ne bikeyoke revive185mm im jeffsy 27.5 ? Ich fahre n xl cf pro race und könnte mehr Luft nach oben vertragen, aber ohne das der Sattel höher wird als jetzt schon Eingefahren mit der reverb.


----------



## _UsE_ (17. November 2018)

Leider ist von YT's Youtube Channel das Video "Size doesn't matter" verschwunden.

Hat das eventuell jemand runtergeladen??  Das war find ich ein richtig geiles Video für den Winter =)


----------



## edeltoaster (17. November 2018)

_UsE_ schrieb:


> Leider ist von YT's Youtube Channel das Video "Size doesn't matter" verschwunden.
> 
> Hat das eventuell jemand runtergeladen??  Das war find ich ein richtig geiles Video für den Winter =)


Hatte ich auch schon an mehreren Orten gefragt und keine Rückmeldung bekommen. Würde mich auch drüber freuen!


----------



## 2pi (18. November 2018)

_UsE_ schrieb:


> Das war find ich ein richtig geiles Video für den Winter =)


Wow, dann habt ihr aber echt einen verdammt kurzen Winter


----------



## Steffl (19. November 2018)

Meint ihr das Video:
https://mtbrider.de/news/size-doesn-t-matter-das-neue-yt-jeffsy-27


----------



## edeltoaster (19. November 2018)

Nope, das mit der Mucke:


----------



## Steffl (19. November 2018)

Ah. Das Internet vergisst nie...
https://www.bilibili.com/video/av8864206/


----------



## edeltoaster (19. November 2018)

Wow, danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steelheader (19. November 2018)

Cool Dankeschön


----------



## _UsE_ (19. November 2018)

Steffl schrieb:


> Ah. Das Internet vergisst nie...
> https://www.bilibili.com/video/av8864206/



Boah, du bist der Beste! (Y) Das ist stark, vielen Dank!!!
Gibts jetzt noch irgendwas wie man das downloaden könnte, mein Chinesisch ist leider nicht so gut


----------



## 2pi (19. November 2018)

Steffl schrieb:


> Meint ihr das Video:
> https://mtbrider.de/news/size-doesn-t-matter-das-neue-yt-jeffsy-27


Das kannte ich noch gar nicht. Aber...ui-ui-ui...Tiffy...


----------



## Steffl (20. November 2018)

Die interessante Frage ist: Warum hat YT das Video vom offiziellen Kanal genommen?
Stimmt die Botschaft nicht mehr? Gibt’s 2019 nur noch eine Größe? Oder kleine Rahmen mit 27,5 und große mit 29?
Size is what matters?
Werden wir bald wissen…


----------



## edeltoaster (20. November 2018)

Das ist schon Monate nicht mehr online. Denke es liegt einfach an sowas wie den Rechten an der Musik (vll nur 1 Jahr?).


----------



## PhilBoss (20. November 2018)

Hi zusammen
Hat irgendwer einen Winkelsteuersatz beim Jeffsy verbaut? Ich denke ein 65° Lenkwinkel ( oder 64,5°) würde dem Rad gut tun.  Mit ZS44/ZS56 einen winkelsteuersatz zu finden der keine 200€ kostet ist allerdings etwas schwierig....hat jemand ne Idee?
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steffl (20. November 2018)

edeltoaster schrieb:


> Das ist schon Monate nicht mehr online. Denke es liegt einfach an sowas wie den Rechten an der Musik (vll nur 1 Jahr?).


Profiagentur, Profifahrer, große Kulisse/Equipment und dann kein Geld für die Mucke? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Bin echt gespannt was YT 2019 bringt.


----------



## _UsE_ (20. November 2018)

PhilBoss schrieb:


> Hi zusammen
> Hat irgendwer einen Winkelsteuersatz beim Jeffsy verbaut? Ich denke ein 65° Lenkwinkel ( oder 64,5°) würde dem Rad gut tun.  Mit ZS44/ZS56 einen winkelsteuersatz zu finden der keine 200€ kostet ist allerdings etwas schwierig....hat jemand ne Idee?
> Danke!



YT hat mir auf meine E-Mail geantwortet. Sie schreiben das YouTube und das ganze Social Media direkt über das Marketing betrieben wird und das ich / wir uns in Zukunft über viele neue Videos freuen können / sollen. Scheinbar ist es also Absicht das Video zu löschen. Gründe weiß ich leider auch keine weiter, dazu stand nichts in der Mail.


----------



## michlbike (21. November 2018)

Hi zusammen,

ich werde wohl demnächst meine Guide gegen eine Cura tauschen. Jetzt frage ich mich gerade, wie ich da genau vorgehen müsste (v.a. hinten wegen interner Verlegung) ... wäre da für ein paar Tipps sehr dankbar.

VG


----------



## Blacksheep87 (21. November 2018)

Ich hab die Bremsleitung, von der Guide, an der Bremszange abgeschnitten, mit einer Kopflosen Schraube die neue Leitung verbunden und habs von hinten nach vorne gezogen.
Erst ganz zum Schluss die Leitung auf die eigentliche länge gekürzt, so musste ich nur kurz übern Bremshebel entlüften (MT5)


----------



## michlbike (21. November 2018)

Danke erstmal ... ich habe bereits ein Tool zum Durchführen von Jagwire, die alte Leitung der Guide wäre als nicht notwendig. Ich frage mich nur, wo es sinnvoller ist die Leitung bei der Cura zu trennen ... hebel oder bremssattel ... (die kommen ja quasi immer befüllt) ... ich glaub ich stell mich da grad gedanklich saudumm an


----------



## Blacksheep87 (21. November 2018)

Wenn du die Guide nicht mehr brauchst einfach so machen wie ichs gesagt habe, da man beim Rausziehen die neue schon reinziehst.

Wenn sie gebraucht wird: beim Lenker trennen, mit deinem Tool (wenns sowas ist was ich mir denke) verbinden.
Tool einführen und beim rausziehen vom Tool die neue Leitung einziehen.


Es ist einfacher als man sichs vorstellt


----------



## michlbike (21. November 2018)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Es ist einfacher als man sichs vorstellt


Da bin ich gespannt


----------



## Blacksheep87 (21. November 2018)

Muss mal das ein oder andere Wort zu meinem Dämpfer Tausch von mir geben.

Hab den Deluxe RT gegen Fox X2 getauscht.

Am RS hat mich gestört dass er mir bei knapp 35% Sag doch sehr durch hing, war beim treten dann doch sehr anstrengend.
25% Sag treten sich leichter, aber da war mir der Dämpfer viel zu unsensibel, egal ob bei leichten Unebenheiten oder schnellen, harten Schlägen.

Der X2 macht einfach alles besser , fahr zurzeit bei 30-32% Sag, werde aber solangsam auf 25-28% gehn.
Beim ersten einstellen 180psi rein (waren an die 35%), grob nach den Empfehlungen von Fox eingestellt und schon nah am perfekten Setup dran ( Heck hat mir noch zuviel Pop an Sprüngen/Stufen).
Bin nun auf 200psi, steht sehr gut im Federweg und gibt ihn auch sehr bereitwillig her ohne zu viel zu brauchen/durch zu schlagen.
Feine Schläge werden zum Teil komplett weggebügelt
Im technischen Gelände, beim uphill, ist deutlich mehr Grip vorhanden, hab mir auf anhieb bei gewissen Stellen deutlich leichter getan als mit dem RS Dämpfer.
Wurzel/Steinfelder lassen sich !deutlich! besser fahren als zu vor, man fühlt sich viel sicherer.
Bei geshapten Trails bzw. Trails die glatt sind merkt man nicht wirklich einen Unterschied (war der erste Trail nach dem Tausch, war fast schon enttäuscht)

Das einzig negative, stört mich aber nicht, da das positive so sehr überwiegt, ist dass er etwas mehr wippt, auch wenn der Hebel auf Firm steht.


Der Pike hab ich auch 2 Neopos, anstatt 2 Token und nun 95 Psi spendiert.
Sensibel scheint sie wie mit 70 psi, ohne so sehr durch den Federweg zu rauschen.


Ps: 85kg nackt, also irgendwas bei 92kg Fahrfertig.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (21. November 2018)

Ich erwarte meine Neopos auch sehnsüchtig. Fahr meine 34er auch mit 2 Rocken und werd die tauschen.
Ich hoffe es lohnt sich.
Wie viel SAG fährst du bei der Pike?

Andere Frage...
Das AL ist das einzige Jeffsy mit einen Lenker mit 20mm Rise, alle anderen sind 35mm.
Hat jemand bewußt den Lenker in einen flacheren getauscht oder harmonieren die 35mm Rise gut mit der Front vom Jeffsy?


----------



## Tidi (21. November 2018)

Bin 1.75 und hatte am AL in M den flachen Ring als Steuersatzabschluss, einen 60mm Vorbau und einen Vector Carbon mit 12° Back und 10mm Rise und fand es FÜR MICH so sehr sehr super. Den Renthal Carbon Flat mit 50mm Duo Vorbau fand ich für meine Handgelenke nicht so geil, daher der Switch auf den 12° Vector.
Für dich kannst du es am Ende nur selbst testen denke ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (21. November 2018)

Du hattest keinen Spacer drunter?
Das wäre ja wirklich krass!


----------



## Tidi (21. November 2018)

Nein war Nix drunter ... aber war auch eher tourig auf Vortrieb orientiert gebaut. Hatte aber auch bergab n sehr gutes Feeling der Hobel.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (21. November 2018)

Puhh das ist heftig, das ging bei mir zu sehr auf den Nacken


----------



## Tidi (21. November 2018)

Bei mir eher unterer Rückenbereich (aber wohl eher begründet auf entsprechendem Training der Muskelpartien) ... aber dat andere Setup war mir zu "Hollandrad-mäßig", weder beim Strampeln noch beim bergab ballern ne vernünftige vortrieborientierte Sitzposition.
Aber zugegeben - steep and deep war bei mir nicht dabei, da wär ick evtl. eher vorn übergerollt...


----------



## PhilBoss (22. November 2018)

Fahre einen Easton Haven 40mm Vorbau mit nem Santa Cruz 20mm rise Lenker. Mit der flacheren Front habe ich persönlich ne bessere, etwas gestrecktere sitzposition, aber viel wichtiger ist das Plus an GRIP am Vorderrad. Man hat einfach mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad und folglich auch mehr Grip. Hätte davor ein Renthal Cockpit mit 50er vorbau und 30mm Rise am Lenker. Und da davor das seriencockpit vom AL one. Wenn man dann überschlagsgefühle hat, dann längeren Vorbau (aber ab 60mm auch Quatsch) oder n längeren Rahmen...


----------



## Blacksheep87 (22. November 2018)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Ich erwarte meine Neopos auch sehnsüchtig. Fahr meine 34er auch mit 2 Rocken und werd die tauschen.
> Ich hoffe es lohnt sich.
> Wie viel SAG fährst du bei der Pike?



So um die 20%
Also nach der ersten Testfahrt bin ich recht positiv gestimmt.
Steht stabiler im Federweg ohne zu bockig zu sein.
Die perfekte Gabel wird es für mich aber wohl nie werden, aber deitlich besser als zuvor.

Obs nun an den Neopos, den erhöhten Luftdruck oder an der Kombination der beiden liegt kann ich nicht sagen


----------



## Trialbiker82 (22. November 2018)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> So um die 20%
> Also nach der ersten Testfahrt bin ich recht positiv gestimmt.
> Steht stabiler im Federweg ohne zu bockig zu sein.
> Die perfekte Gabel wird es für mich aber wohl nie werden, aber deitlich besser als zuvor.
> ...



Warum probierst nich mal 25%. Ich dachte immer ne Pike ist ne Klasse Gabel die sauber läuft...mbH

Beim Kauf meines AL war ich auch sehr skeptisch der Rhythm gegenüber. Ich bin aber echt positiv überrascht wie gut die läuft.
Nur halt ein bissel mehr Gegenhalt wäre mir wünschenswert
Ne AWK wollt ich aber erstmal nicht kaufen, deshalb die Neopos.

Ich hab mir gestern nen günstigen Atlas mit 35mm Rise gekauft.
Da werd ich den 5mm Spacer über den kegelförmigen Spacer nach oben setzen.
Bin gespannt und ich hab 1mm mehr Reach durch den 5mm Spacer gewonnen...geiel


----------



## Blacksheep87 (22. November 2018)

Ich war schon bei ~30% SAG, war in Wurzel/Steinfelder super, aber da schlägt die beim Bremsen schon fast durch 
So wies jetzt ist bin ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden.
Aber warum die immer so gelobt wird versteh ich auch nicht ganz.
Vll liegts an meiner Fahrweise, am Gelände/Strecken die ich fahr oder ich will was was nicht möglich ist.

Im Lotto hab ich gestern leider nicht gewonnen, sonst hätt ich heute eine Fox36 und das Capra bestellt


----------



## michlbike (22. November 2018)

Ja bin ich deppert? Jetzt schaue ich gerade zum ersten Mal genau, wie die Leitung meiner Bremse hinten verlegt ist und sehe, dass diese ja komplett außen verläuft ... ist das normal (CF Pro) ... wäre ja dann ein Kinderspiel mit dem Bremsentausch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (22. November 2018)

michlbike schrieb:


> Ja bin ich deppert? Jetzt schaue ich gerade zum ersten Mal genau, wie die Leitung meiner Bremse hinten verlegt ist und sehe, dass diese ja komplett außen verläuft ... ist das normal (CF Pro) ... wäre ja dann ein Kinderspiel mit dem Bremsentausch ...


Normal  Nur schaltzug und sattelstütze sind innenverlegt.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (22. November 2018)

Rischar schrieb:


> Normal  Nur schaltzug und sattelstütze sind innenverlegt.



Je nach Bike halt, bzw. Modeljahr


----------



## michlbike (22. November 2018)

2018 CF Pro ... läuft unterhalb des Flaschenhalters ... an sich ne hübsche unkomplizierte Lösung


----------



## Tidi (22. November 2018)

Ja hatte an meinem 17er AL auch die nachgekaufte MT5 so verlegt ... vorn n "Klebehalter" und unten die Flaschenhalterschrauben genutzt. Find das auch beim CF wesentlich tuningfreundlicher gelöst!


----------



## Sportbecker (23. November 2018)

Hab aus meinen CF Two nun auch ein CF One gemacht. Die GX Eagle ist für den Preis schon eine klasse Schaltung. Und knapp 400g zur XT 2x11 spart man auch, die cleanere Optik vorn war aber auch ein Grund.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (24. November 2018)

Nochmal zu den Neopos.
Hab ja 2 Token gegen 2 Neopos getauscht.
Fühlt sich im Gesamten besser an, aber die Endprogression fehlt mir etwas, vorallem bei meiner bescheiden Sprungtechnik 
Mal schaun, vll 1 Token 1 Neo oder 2 Neos + 1 Token.

Der X2 gibt auch bis zu einem gewissen Punkt sehr bereitwillig den Federweg frei, aber die letzten paar mm hab ich (gott sei dank) noch nicht gebraucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michlbike (24. November 2018)

Nutzt eigentlich jemand ganz klassisch ne XT Bremse am Jeffsy? Die ist es jetzt nämlich bei mir geworden ... hab schon ne Deore und ne SLX an den anderen Rädern und bin damit sehr zufrieden (trotz des gelegentlichen Druckpunktwanderns an der Bremse hinten) ... mag das Feeling der Shimano Bremsehebel einfach lieber als das der Guide ...


----------



## Marius96 (24. November 2018)

Ja, ich, hab direkt gewechselt, sram taugt mir nix, bin schon immer Shimano gefahren und immer super zufrieden gewesen. War vor 3 Jahren im Aostatal unterwegs, da hatte ich ne SLX dran, kann ich nichts negatives zu sagen.


----------



## michlbike (24. November 2018)

Welche Scheiben? 
Habe aktuell die Trickstuff. Die haben der Guide schon einiges mehr an Biss verliehen. Hoffe die vetragen sich auch gut mit der XT.


----------



## Kleiner-Schwabe (24. November 2018)

Ich konnte gestern beim Black Friday nicht wiederstehen und hab mir für mein Jeffsy CF einen DVO Topaz gegönnt.

Dank des Forums weiß ich schon, dass die Buchsen vom RS Deluxe nicht passen. Die 40x10 Buchsen findet man ja im Netz, aber für die oberen findet man von DVO 22x10, anstatt der benötigten 20x10. Hat mir jemand eine Bezugsquelle für passende Buchsen oder hat jemand Erfahrung, ob die 22x10 passen?

Danke schonmal..


----------



## Marius96 (24. November 2018)

michlbike schrieb:


> Welche Scheiben?
> Habe aktuell die Trickstuff. Die haben der Guide schon einiges mehr an Biss verliehen. Hoffe die vetragen sich auch gut mit der XT.



Normale XT Scheiben mit Alu Spider.



Kleiner-Schwabe schrieb:


> Ich konnte gestern beim Black Friday nicht wiederstehen und hab mir für mein Jeffsy CF einen DVO Topaz gegönnt.
> 
> Dank des Forums weiß ich schon, dass die Buchsen vom RS Deluxe nicht passen. Die 40x10 Buchsen findet man ja im Netz, aber für die oberen findet man von DVO 22x10, anstatt der benötigten 20x10. Hat mir jemand eine Bezugsquelle für passende Buchsen oder hat jemand Erfahrung, ob die 22x10 passen?
> 
> Danke schonmal..



Du kannst auch welche von Fox nehmen, die passen auch 1 zu 1.


----------



## Kleiner-Schwabe (24. November 2018)

Marius96 schrieb:


> Du kannst auch welche von Fox nehmen, die passen auch 1 zu 1.



Danke. 
Das hatte ich auch schon gelesen. Zu kaufen gibt es die Fox-Buchsen wohl auch nur in 22x10. 
Werde das wohl am Dämpfer direkt ausmessen müssen.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (24. November 2018)

Umpressen geht nicht?


----------



## Rischar (24. November 2018)

Beim Wechsel auf den Topaz musste ich nur die Buchsen aus dem Fox entfernen und in den Topaz setzen.


----------



## Kleiner-Schwabe (24. November 2018)

Umpressen würde sicher gehen. 
Hier war nur schon zu lesen, dass die Fox-Buchsen wohl beim Topaz passen, nicht aber die von RockShox.
In meinem CF ist der Deluxe verbaut. 
Den Dämpfer habe ich aber erst gestern geordert. Von daher kann ich noch nicht sicher sagen, ob die Buchsen wirklich nicht passen.
Hatte gehofft,dass jemand der vom Deluxe auf den Topaz gewechselt hat, mir das beantworten kann.
Ist aber nicht schlimm, warte ich eben bis der Dämpfer eintrudelt und messe dann aus. 
Welches Werkzeug habt ihr denn zum um-/einpressen verwendet?


----------



## Rischar (25. November 2018)

Kleiner-Schwabe schrieb:


> Umpressen würde sicher gehen.
> Hier war nur schon zu lesen, dass die Fox-Buchsen wohl beim Topaz passen, nicht aber die von RockShox.
> In meinem CF ist der Deluxe verbaut.
> Den Dämpfer habe ich aber erst gestern geordert. Von daher kann ich noch nicht sicher sagen, ob die Buchsen wirklich nicht passen.
> ...


Gewindestange, Beilagscheiben, Muttern und diverse Stecknüsse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (25. November 2018)

Jetzt weis ich warum an allen Jeffsys außer dem AL ein Lenker mit 35er Rise verbaut ist...
Fetzt ja total vom Fahrgefühl her


----------



## Trialbiker82 (25. November 2018)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Nochmal zu den Neopos.
> Hab ja 2 Token gegen 2 Neopos getauscht.
> Fühlt sich im Gesamten besser an, aber die Endprogression fehlt mir etwas, vorallem bei meiner bescheiden Sprungtechnik
> Mal schaun, vll 1 Token 1 Neo oder 2 Neos + 1 Token.
> ...


Ich bin heut mit 2 verbauten Neopos in der 34 Rhythm gestartet.
Mir gefällt das richtig gut.
Allerdings war der Trailgrad jetzt eher flowig.
Im Bikepark könnte es evtl zu wenig progressiv sein.
SAG ca 25%


----------



## Kleiner-Schwabe (25. November 2018)

Rischar schrieb:


> Gewindestange, Beilagscheiben, Muttern und diverse Stecknüsse.



Top.
DasWerkzeug hab ich auch im Keller


----------



## michlbike (25. November 2018)

Mal was ganz anderes ... ich zerlege das Jeffsy grade mal für einen Rundum-Check ... da ist mir aufgefallen dass an der Wippe ganz schön fies der Lack ab ist ... normal? konstruktionsfehler? egal? reklamieren?


----------



## Rischar (25. November 2018)

michlbike schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes ... ich zerlege das Jeffsy grade mal für einen Rundum-Check ... da ist mir aufgefallen dass an der Wippe ganz schön fies der Lack ab ist ... normal? konstruktionsfehler? egal? reklamieren?
> Anhang anzeigen 799204


Solche Stellen sind halt guter Ort zum Dreck ansammeln. Wenn Steine dabei sind und der hinterbau einfedert... ist bei jedem Rad so, wo die Wippen/Hinterbau eng gebaut sind. Dagegen hilft Mudguard, 3M Folie oder Schön-Wetter-fahren


----------



## michlbike (25. November 2018)

An Folie dachte ich auch schon oder Slapper Tape ... allerdings ist da einfach wirklich wenig Platz ... Schön-Wetter Fahrer ist nicht


----------



## edeltoaster (25. November 2018)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Jetzt weis ich warum an allen Jeffsys außer dem AL ein Lenker mit 35er Rise verbaut ist...
> Fetzt ja total vom Fahrgefühl her


Inwiefern denn? Beschreib' es mal sachlich. Hatte sowas noch nie geändert. *duck and cover*


----------



## 2pi (25. November 2018)

Steinchen bzw. Sand fliegen aber auch bei schönem Wetter rein. Einige Leute hier inkl. mir haben dagegen ein mudguard installiert. Das hält einen Großteil fern.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (25. November 2018)

edeltoaster schrieb:


> Inwiefern denn? Beschreib' es mal sachlich. Hatte sowas noch nie geändert. *duck and cover*



Jetzt stellste mich vor ne Herausforderung
Also bergab merk ich die 15mm mehr dahin gehend das ich nicht so tief nach vorn gebeugt bin. Fühlt sicher sicherer entspannter an.
Auch merkt man das Rad sich leichter nach hinten ziehen läßt.
Beim pedalieren empfand ich das sitzen auch entspannter.
Allerdings weiß ich noch nicht wie es in Kurven fahren im Bikepark geht, da ja der Druck aufs VR geringer ist.
Was allerdings nicht schlechter geht ist das Bergauf fahren, hatte keine Situation wo das VR stieg.

Hast aber vllt gelesen das da einige ihr Cockpit schön tief verbauen. Jeder wie er mag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edeltoaster (25. November 2018)

Ist halt ein Geben und Nehmen. Befürchte auch dass der Druck auf dem Vorderrad fehlen könnte, allerdings bestimmt angenehmer im Steilen und das mit der angenehmeren Pedalier-Position kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen. Alles Zuhause rumliegen müsste man haben!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (25. November 2018)

An steilen Passagen wird's wohl angenehmer sein.
Guck mal in Bikemarkt, da gibt's immer mal gute Angebote.
Meiner ist auch gebraucht und bis uff ne Monatgespur Tip Top und 35€ günstiger als neu


----------



## Rischar (25. November 2018)

2pi schrieb:


> Steinchen bzw. Sand fliegen aber auch bei schönem Wetter rein. Einige Leute hier inkl. mir haben dagegen ein mudguard installiert. Das hält einen Großteil fern.


Es geht um große Matschklumpen, die sich in die Zwischenräume setzen und dort heften. Wenn dort Steine enthalten sind, können sich diese schwerer lösen, als ohne Matsch bzw bei gutem Wetter.


----------



## 2pi (26. November 2018)

Das mit der Matsche bestreitet ja niemand. Im Trockenen fliegen da halt auch kleine Steinchen rein und nicht durch (!) und werden wie im Mörser zerrieben.
Hab ich selber erlebt vor Installation des Mudguards. Hörte sich schrecklich an


----------



## michlbike (26. November 2018)

Blöde Frage, Mudguard vorne habe ich ... wohin dann noch?


----------



## 2pi (26. November 2018)

hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonny jumper (26. November 2018)

2pi schrieb:


> Das mit der Matsche bestreitet ja niemand. Im Trockenen fliegen da halt auch kleine Steinchen rein und nicht durch (!) und werden wie im Mörser zerrieben.
> Hab ich selber erlebt vor Installation des Mudguards. Hörte sich schrecklich an



Bitte mit Bild posten- die Spannung steigt


----------



## jonny jumper (26. November 2018)

Und das soll helfen, ich weiß nicht.


----------



## 2pi (26. November 2018)

Jep, das hilft.
Mehr als Mudguard + Folie kann man wohl nicht machen.

Post 845, exakt 11 Monate her.


----------



## michlbike (26. November 2018)

Dann muss das wohl her ...


----------



## Skydive93 (26. November 2018)

jop hilft top
hatte da noch nie dreck drin


----------



## edeltoaster (26. November 2018)

Kann ich bestätigen:


 

Nach den ersten 2-3 Fahrten (Bild marginal später) einfach ein super-billiges Mudguard von Bike Discount mit Custom-Löchern versehen und hiten drangeklatscht. Der Bereich der Umlenkung sammelt klar weniger Dreck.


----------



## Xyz79 (26. November 2018)

Kleiner-Schwabe schrieb:


> Ich konnte gestern beim Black Friday nicht wiederstehen und hab mir für mein Jeffsy CF einen DVO Topaz gegönnt.
> 
> Dank des Forums weiß ich schon, dass die Buchsen vom RS Deluxe nicht passen. Die 40x10 Buchsen findet man ja im Netz, aber für die oberen findet man von DVO 22x10, anstatt der benötigten 20x10. Hat mir jemand eine Bezugsquelle für passende Buchsen oder hat jemand Erfahrung, ob die 22x10 passen?
> 
> Danke schonmal..


Wo gab es den Topaz denn günstiger? 
Hab den nirgends günstiger gesehen.


----------



## Kleiner-Schwabe (26. November 2018)

Bei Hibike. Sind immer noch recht günstig, vorallem die Variante mit 65mm Hub. 
Letzten Freitag waren die Dämpfer halt nochmal 10% günstiger.

https://www.hibike.de/dvo-topaz-air-dampfer-mod-2018-p65ec3d055efa4aa8e5d3fdf9fef2bc7c


----------



## homerkills (26. November 2018)

2pi schrieb:


> Post 845, exakt 11 Monate her.




Hah...meine Karre.
so schauts heute aus ;-)

Nicht mehr ganz so schnieke.


----------



## 2pi (27. November 2018)

Bei Gelegenheit schaue ich auch mal nach. Ist aber wohl besser als mit ohne.
Und wir wollen ja fahren und nicht konservieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michlbike (27. November 2018)

Ich wollte gestern mal dem Fox Dämpfer öffnen, reinigen, neu schmieren ... dann ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Außenhülle des Dämpfers nicht ganz runter geht, da die Dämpferbuchsen zu breit sind ... jetzt müssen die erst raus ... ist dss schwierig? können die wiederverwendet werden? oder lohnt sich ein upgrade auf Hubers im Zuge der Wartung? VG


----------



## Tidi (27. November 2018)

Meinst du die Buchse, also das Gleitlager im "Auge" direkt, oder die eingesteckten breiten Buchsen, die den Befestigungsbolzen führen? Die sind ja eigentlich nur zu breit, gehen aber mit nem kräftigen Drücken auch relativ easy raus ... erst die zwei Distanzhülsen ab und dann Spocht frei!


----------



## michlbike (27. November 2018)

Das hab ich gar nicht versucht ... dann  meine ich wohl die Distanzhülsen


----------



## Trialbiker82 (29. November 2018)

Moin!
Hat das schon jemand von euch gehabt das die Schrauben für den Flaschenhalter rosten?
Nich schön...


----------



## Sportbecker (29. November 2018)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Hat das schon jemand von euch gehabt das die Schrauben für den Flaschenhalter rösten?
> Nich schön...



Nein, trotz Winterbetrieb.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (29. November 2018)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Moin!
> die Schrauben für den Flaschenhalter rosten?



Nö, werden die vermutlich auch nie.
Hab aber das 2017 Modell, beim neuen scheints die häufiger vorzukommen

Heute das Debon Air upgrade verbaut und dabei auf 160mm getravelt, steht nun gut da mit 160/160mm 

Aber diese Schaumstoffringe wieder rein zu bekommen ist eine schreckliche Aufgabe


----------



## Sportbecker (29. November 2018)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Heute das Debon Air upgrade verbaut und dabei auf 160mm getravelt, steht nun gut da



Bin mal auf deinen ersten Eindruck gespannt. Ich will über Weihnachten auch mal 'nen kleinen Service machen und ggf. auch die 40€ für den Debon Air Shaft investieren. 
Die Ringe mache ich immer neu, hab mir irgendwo mal einen Sack voll gekauft. Neu sind die nicht so labberig, da geht's besser


----------



## Trialbiker82 (29. November 2018)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Nö, werden die vermutlich auch nie.
> Hab aber das 2017 Modell, beim neuen scheints die häufiger vorzukommen
> 
> Heute das Debon Air upgrade verbaut und dabei auf 160mm getravelt, steht nun gut da mit 160/160mm
> ...


Die Rhythm läuft prima aber sie nicht auf 160mm traveln zu  können ärgert mich sehr hoffentlich läuft die Pike jetzt besser.

Aussage von YT, sauber machen und ein bissel Öl uff die Schraubenköpfe.
Ich mein ich mach jetzt bei den 2 Schrauben keine Brühe.


----------



## Skydive93 (29. November 2018)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Hat das schon jemand von euch gehabt das die Schrauben für den Flaschenhalter rosten?
> Nich schön...


jop
bei meinem al comp und beim al vom kollegen. beide 2018. habens mittlerweile getauscht.
Bei mir rostet komischerweise auch die schraube, die die zugstufeneinstellung meiner pike hält...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blacksheep87 (30. November 2018)

Sportbecker schrieb:


> Bin mal auf deinen ersten Eindruck gespannt. Ich will über Weihnachten auch mal 'nen kleinen Service machen und ggf. auch die 40€ für den Debon Air Shaft investieren.
> Die Ringe mache ich immer neu, hab mir irgendwo mal einen Sack voll gekauft. Neu sind die nicht so labberig, da geht's besser




Also im vergleich zum "normal" Setup-> knapp 65psi, 2 Tokens ist es nun auf 2 Neopos, 95psi, 160mm und Debon Air geändert.
Die Gabel steht nun etwas besser im Federweg, sackt nicht mehr so extrem schnell durch (tut sie aber immer noch) und ist trotzdem halbwegs sensibel, also fast genau so wie ichs mir erwartet habe.
ggf gehe ich auf 85-90psi runter, je nach wie nahe ich, auf meinen üblichen Stecken einem Durchschlag komme.

Gefühlt pedaliert sichs mit 160/160 fast besser als mit 150/150


----------



## Robsi82 (1. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen ob ein Sram GX Eagle Upgrade Kit auf mein 2018er Jeffsy CF passt. Mir sind die Schritte zwischen den Gängen bei der Ethirteen Kassette einfach zu groß.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (1. Dezember 2018)

Ist doch ein XD Freilauf verbaut.


----------



## Robsi82 (1. Dezember 2018)

Sorry kenn mich da noch nicht so aus. Mir ging es vor allem um Vorne. Passt die Kurbel und das Kettenblatt?


----------



## C.Hill (1. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen, bau mir grad so ein Rad auf und hab vor auf 160mm zu gehen (vorne + hinten). Dazu meine Frage: hat es schon mal jmd geschafft den Spacer der den Federweg im Fox DPS begrenzt zu entfernen ohne den Dämpfer zu zerlegen? Geht das ohne die Kolbenstange zu beschädigen?


----------



## Blacksheep87 (1. Dezember 2018)

Wie soll man etwas von innen nach außen bekommen ohne es zu zerlegen?
Zauberei?
Vodoo?
Anschreien?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C.Hill (1. Dezember 2018)

Wenn du die Aircan abschraubst, siehst du den Ring schon... Soweit sollte jeder kommen. Braucht man nichtmal Werkzeug zu. Den Ring muss man natürlich durchtrennen. Ich hab nur schiss dabei die Kolbenstange zu beschädigen. 
Da diese 10 mm mehr Federweg so naheliegnd sind, hoffe ich dass es jmd schon geschafft hat...


----------



## edeltoaster (1. Dezember 2018)

Moment, der Float DPD Evol mit 60mm Hub kann zu einem mit 65mm Hub gebastelt werden? Is die Begrenzung dann oben und die Nullstellung wird geändert? Wüsste nicht wo da ansonsten noch 5mm hergezaubert werden sollen.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (1. Dezember 2018)

Ah ok, ging davon aus dass man dafür mehr oder weniger Spezialwerkzeug benötigt, oder besser gleich die Finger davon lässt, so hieß es zumindest beim X2


----------



## C.Hill (1. Dezember 2018)

Ja, der 230x60 und der 65 ist der gleiche Dämpfer. Einziger Unterschied: ein 5mm breiter Ring aus Alu auf der Kolbenstange (in der Luftkammer) der den Federweg begrenzt. Siehe Anhang.
Um der Ring zu entfernen muss man den Dämpfer ziemlich komplett zerlegen. Es sei denn man schafft es ihn irgendwie zu durchtrennen.

BTW: Alles ohne Gewähr! Ihr handelt auf eigenes Risiko...

Kann das jmd bestätigen?


----------



## Marius96 (1. Dezember 2018)

Ist der Ring dort irgendwie axial fixiert? Du Könntest versuchen die obere Aufnahme von der Kolbenstange abzuschrauben und den Ring nach oben abzuziehen, falls er sich nach oben abziehen lässt.


----------



## C.Hill (1. Dezember 2018)

Ist nicht fixiert. Man kann ihn auf der Kolbenstange hin und her schieben. Ob man einfach den Kopf abschrauben kann weiß ich nicht. In der Wartungsanleitung wird erst der Druck hinterm IFP abgelassen (500psi!) und dann der Dämpfer vom anderen Ende her zerlegt. Iss mir zu gefährlich...
Dachte eher an den Dremel.


----------



## Marius96 (1. Dezember 2018)

Normal sollte man die Aufnahme abschrauben können. Klar, Dremel geht, aber das wäre mir zu heiß, da hat man schnell zu tief geschnitten. Ich würde wenn versuchen den Ring nach oben abzuziehen, kann mir das aber morgen auch mal anschauen, hab den Dämpfer noch hier liegen.


----------



## Kleiner-Schwabe (5. Dezember 2018)

Beim Probikeshop gibt es den DVO Topaz jetzt für 399€. Sowohl mit 60 mm als auch 65 mm Hub. 
Der macht sich sicher gut unterm Christbaum.


----------



## jaja007 (5. Dezember 2018)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Hat das schon jemand von euch gehabt das die Schrauben für den Flaschenhalter rosten?
> Nich schön...



Ja meine rosten auch.


----------



## michlbike (6. Dezember 2018)

Hat eigentlich jemand schonmal die Sattelklemme getauscht ... würde da gerne was ändern und finde im besten Willen keine in dem Maß des Jeffsy (35,6) ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (6. Dezember 2018)

Wie kommste auf das Maß?

Ich hab ne ganz normal 34.9 verbaut.


----------



## michlbike (6. Dezember 2018)

Explosionszeichnung auf der YT Page ...


----------



## Trialbiker82 (6. Dezember 2018)

Moment...hast ein CF oder Alu?


----------



## michlbike (6. Dezember 2018)

CF


----------



## prabbatel (6. Dezember 2018)

35,6 ist der Außendurchmesser, 34,9 der Innendurchmesser


----------



## C.Hill (6. Dezember 2018)

So, ich konnte es nicht lassen. Mein FOX DPS hat jetzt 65mm Hub. Ich hab den Ring rausgefeilt. Nicht ganz ungefährlich, ging aber ohne Beschädigung des Schafts.


----------



## edeltoaster (6. Dezember 2018)

Nicht alle Helden tragen Capes! Bin auf erste Fahrberichte gespannt!


----------



## Kleiner-Schwabe (7. Dezember 2018)

Falls wer Interesse an einem 6 Monate alten RS Deluxe RT3 hat, gerne PN.

Der wurde durch den Topaz ersetzt.

Bezüglich DVO Topaz und Buchsen.
Hab unten den originalen Satz von DVO verbaut (40x10) und oben die Achse vom Deluxe + die Kunstoffbuchsen von DVO (22x10) auf Maß geschmiergelt.


----------



## michlbike (9. Dezember 2018)

Tidi schrieb:


> Meinst du die Buchse, also das Gleitlager im "Auge" direkt, oder die eingesteckten breiten Buchsen, die den Befestigungsbolzen führen? Die sind ja eigentlich nur zu breit, gehen aber mit nem kräftigen Drücken auch relativ easy raus ... erst die zwei Distanzhülsen ab und dann Spocht frei!



Ich bin zu doof ... habe jetzt auch noch Buchsen von Huber hier inklusive der Montagehilfe, aber es scheitert daran dass ich die Distanzhülsen nicht rausbekomme. Gibt es da einen Trick?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tidi (9. Dezember 2018)

Ah nee, icht zu doof, max. etwas zu zaghaft .... mach ma kurz n Bild von dem Stand, wie weit du jetzt gekommen bist, was noch drin ist und was raus soll.


----------



## michlbike (9. Dezember 2018)

Eigentlich hab ich bisher nur den Dämpfer ausgebaut ...


----------



## Tidi (9. Dezember 2018)

Nuja denn midde Zange (und Lappen, wenns danach noch schön aussehen soll) eine äußere Hülse abziehen und dann die mittlere Hülse rausdrücken.
Warum wechselst du überhaupt?


----------



## michlbike (9. Dezember 2018)

Ich habs mir schon gedacht, dass ich einfach zu zaghaft war ... ich wechsle aus Neugier um ehrlich zu sein ...


----------



## Marius96 (12. Dezember 2018)

Mal was anderes. Fährt hier jemand nächstes Jahr die Enduro One mit? Falls ja, schon irgendwelche Gedanken darum gemacht irgendwas am Rad zu ändern? Huck Norris, Reifen, oder oder oder?


----------



## Blacksheep87 (12. Dezember 2018)

Wildschönau klingt interessant da nicht weit weg 

Ändern würd ich nix, ist eh schon alles anders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michlbike (15. Dezember 2018)

Tidi schrieb:


> Nuja denn midde Zange (und Lappen, wenns danach noch schön aussehen soll) eine äußere Hülse abziehen und dann die mittlere Hülse rausdrücken.
> Warum wechselst du überhaupt?


Update ... so weit bin ich jetzt ... aber die beigen Plastikteile krieg ich wieder nicht raus


----------



## michlbike (15. Dezember 2018)

Geschafft


----------



## Tidi (15. Dezember 2018)

Oh da würd mich mal die Vorgehensweise interessieren, falls ich irgendwann mal ran muss. Musste bisher immer nur bei Dämpferwechsel dat grobe Klimmbimm wechseln, nie aber die Dinger.


----------



## Rischar (15. Dezember 2018)

michlbike schrieb:


> Update ... so weit bin ich jetzt ... aber die beigen Plastikteile krieg ich wieder nicht raus


Die Plastikteile sind das Gleitlager 
Normalerweise müssen sie raus, wenn sie abgenutzt sind. Dann muss keine Rücksicht genommen werden, sie dabei nicht zu beschädigen. 
Ich mache es so: entweder mit einer Zange plus Lumpen als Schutz dazwischen oder vorsichtig Messer zwischen Dämpferauge und Gleitlager und dann rundherum frei hebeln.


----------



## michlbike (15. Dezember 2018)

Tidi schrieb:


> Oh da würd mich mal die Vorgehensweise interessieren, falls ich irgendwann mal ran muss. Musste bisher immer nur bei Dämpferwechsel dat grobe Klimmbimm wechseln, nie aber die Dinger.



Nummer 1 hab ich zunächst mit Rohrzange und viel hin und her abbekommen. Allerdings sahen die danach nicht mehr sehr toll aus. Vorsicht mit der Zange, nicht abrutschen, ist ja direkt am Tauchrohr.
Nummer 2 hab ich dann zunächst mit dem Gummihammer rausgeklopft bis es nicht mehr ging. Dann hab ich das Teil in den Schraubstock und so lange am Dämpfer gedreht und gezogen, bis es auch komplett durch das Gleitlager durch und raus ist.
Nummer 3 habe ich dann vorsichtig durch Hebeln mit einem dünnen Schraubenzieher rausbekommen.

Der Einbau des Huber Sets war dagegen ein Kinderspiel. Aufgefallen ist mir dabei allerdings, dass das Gleitlager an sich aus nur einem Teil besteht. Zudem ist diese Hülse (2.) etwas kürzer als das Original. Scheint aber zu gehen, da ja eh noch die Distanzteile draufgesteckt werden (Ersatz für 1.). Und der Bolzen zu, befestigen im Rahmen ging nur mit Gummihammer wieder rein. Das kam mir schon arg streng vor.

Scheint zu funktionieren und sieht ziemlich hochwertig aus im Vergleich zu den Plastikteilen.


----------



## michlbike (15. Dezember 2018)

prabbatel schrieb:


> 35,6 ist der Außendurchmesser, 34,9 der Innendurchmesser



Nun hätte ich noch meine Sattelklemme durch eine blaue von Hope ersetzt ... hat aber nicht geklappt. Bringe sie zwar mit Müh und Not drüber, die Schraube ist aber dann zu kurz und greift nicht mehr ... passt da wirklich 34.9?


----------



## homerkills (16. Dezember 2018)

Du brauchst für den CF Rahmen eine mit 35,6mm INNENdurchmesser was die auswahl erheblich einschränkt wenns bunt werden soll.
Steht in der angehängten PDF ganz links am rand.


----------



## Tidi (16. Dezember 2018)

Die 34.9 passt bei Alu ... für Alle, die durcheinander sind, woher nun noch die 34.9 kommen.


----------



## michlbike (16. Dezember 2018)

Schade ... das hätte am roten Jeffsy extrem gut ausgeschaut


----------



## Marius96 (16. Dezember 2018)

Weche (nachgerüstete) Kettenführung fahrt ihr?
Hatte mir vor ein paar Wochen eine von Reverse bestellt, weil das so mit die günstigste war (40€ für ein bisschen Plastik und Stahl ), aber die taugt nix. Lässt sich nicht richtig einstellen, schleift nur, wenn ich sie schleiffrei einstelle zieht die Kette sich runter. Also ziemlich unbrauchbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floOhster (17. Dezember 2018)

Marius96 schrieb:


> Weche (nachgerüstete) Kettenführung fahrt ihr?
> Hatte mir vor ein paar Wochen eine von Reverse bestellt, weil das so mit die günstigste war (40€ für ein bisschen Plastik und Stahl ), aber die taugt nix. Lässt sich nicht richtig einstellen, schleift nur, wenn ich sie schleiffrei einstelle zieht die Kette sich runter. Also ziemlich unbrauchbar.


Die e13 Führung die mit den Race kommt hat gut funktioniert. Mittlerweile habe ich auf den one Up bash guide aufgerüstet, bisher auch ohne Probleme. Ich glaub da gibt es die Führung auch ohne bash.


----------



## 4Stroke (17. Dezember 2018)

Kann mir jemand sagen warum die Kette am hinterbau schleift?
Original so ab Werk. Kleinstes ritzel und es schleift.


----------



## michlbike (17. Dezember 2018)

Eventuell wurde die Kassette nicht komplett auf den Freilauf geschoben ... ist mir auch mal passiert ...


----------



## homerkills (17. Dezember 2018)

Welche Kurbel? Vllt. ein distanzring zu viel sodass die Kurbel weiter nach außen steht?


----------



## 4Stroke (17. Dezember 2018)

homerkills schrieb:


> Welche Kurbel? Vllt. ein distanzring zu viel sodass die Kurbel weiter nach außen steht?



Race face turbine
Wie viele Distanzringe habt ihr? 
Jemand ein Foto?


----------



## floOhster (17. Dezember 2018)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Race face turbine
> Wie viele Distanzringe habt ihr?
> Jemand ein Foto?


Wenn das ab Werk so ist schick doch das Foto Mal an YT. Der Service war bei mir extrem flott.
Dann bekommst eventuell auch noch was raus wenn du dir durch den Rahmen zerschrammst


----------



## michlbike (20. Dezember 2018)

Ich sinniere gerade über meine Reifenkombi für nächstes Jahr. Fahre aktuell DHR II 3c in 2.4 WT vorne und Aggressor Dual in 2.3 hinten auf der E13 Alu mit 30mm Innenweite. Das passte soweit auch recht gut. Jetzt würde mich nur interessieren, ob es Sinn macht, beide noch eine Nummer breiter zu nehmen (also vorne DHR II in 2.6 und hinten den Aggressor in 2.5) ... gibt es da Erfahrungen?


----------



## poekelz (20. Dezember 2018)

Schätze mal im Hinterbau wird´s schleifen mit 2.6, vorallem bei Modder.
Ich fahre einen 2,3er Minion SS in der e13 Felge und mit einem Mudfender von Reverse ist es schon so verdammt eng im Hinterbau, dass ich überlegt habe, das Ding wieder rauszuschmeißen im Winter.


----------



## prabbatel (20. Dezember 2018)

Wenn es hier gerade um DHR II, Aggressor und Minion SS geht: Wie breit bauen die im Vergleich zu den TRS+ Reifen auf den 30er Felgen? (der Minion offensichtlich recht breit)
Haben die einen ähnlich rechteckigen Aufbau oder sind die Runder als die TRS+? Den Minion SS gibt es bislang ja noch nicht in WT soweit ich weiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michlbike (20. Dezember 2018)

Den Minion SS hatte ich noch garnicht am Schirm. Wenn hinten nicht breiter geht, macht wohl der DHR in 2.6 vorne auch keinen Sinn oder? Oder zweimal DHR hatte ich auch schon ... war auch nicht verkehrt


----------



## Lainuz (20. Dezember 2018)

michlbike schrieb:


> Nun hätte ich noch meine Sattelklemme durch eine blaue von Hope ersetzt ... hat aber nicht geklappt. Bringe sie zwar mit Müh und Not drüber, die Schraube ist aber dann zu kurz und greift nicht mehr ... passt da wirklich 34.9?





homerkills schrieb:


> Du brauchst für den CF Rahmen eine mit 35,6mm INNENdurchmesser was die auswahl erheblich einschränkt wenns bunt werden soll.
> Steht in der angehängten PDF ganz links am rand.




Die Sattelklemmen mit 36,4mm Durchmesser von Hope passen am CF


----------



## poekelz (21. Dezember 2018)

Leute, vergesst doch bei eurer Reifenauswahl bitte nicht, dass das J kein Freerider, sondern eigentlich als All Mountain - also Tourenfully - gedacht ist.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (21. Dezember 2018)

Das blöde bei Maxxis Reifen ist die Unübersichtlichkeit.
Ein Reifen ewig viele Varianten
Den verbauten Highroller2 würd ich immerwieder nehmen, zumindest vorn.
Wie macht sich ein Ardent am Hinterrad?
Oder doch ein Aggressor...mmhhh


----------



## Tidi (21. Dezember 2018)

Ich werd meins direkt auf Ardent umbauen .... rollen subber und Grip ist hier ausreichend .... die e13 bleiben für Parkbesuche.


----------



## Rischar (21. Dezember 2018)

poekelz schrieb:


> Leute, vergesst doch bei eurer Reifenauswahl bitte nicht, dass das J kein Freerider, sondern eigentlich als All Mountain - also Tourenfully - gedacht ist.


Nö. Ein Enduro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blacksheep87 (21. Dezember 2018)

Jeffsy 27 ist ein Tourenfully?
Dachte mir ja immer ich habs falsche Bike 

Was macht dann ein x2 in meinem Bike?


----------



## herbert2010 (21. Dezember 2018)

Also ein FreeMountain bike alles klar


----------



## michlbike (21. Dezember 2018)

Rischar schrieb:


> Nö. Ein Enduro


 Einigen wir uns auf vielseitig


----------



## Trialbiker82 (21. Dezember 2018)

Ein Jeffsy ist ein all in One Bike
Tour, All Mountain, Bikepark, AlpenX alles möglich mir der Maschine


----------



## Frodijak (21. Dezember 2018)

…


----------



## Blacksheep87 (21. Dezember 2018)

Und sehr gut funktionieren 

Welches Angebot? Die 30% auf Jeffsys?


----------



## 2pi (21. Dezember 2018)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Ein Jeffsy ist ein all in One Bike


Die neue Kategorie: AIOM 
Eisdiele nicht zu vergessen


----------



## Tidi (21. Dezember 2018)

2pi schrieb:


> Die neue Kategorie: AIOM
> Eisdiele nicht zu vergessen


Niemelsnich ... ein VersenderBike geht anner Eidsdiele mal gaaaaaaar nicht!!!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (21. Dezember 2018)

Tidi schrieb:


> Niemelsnich ... ein VersenderBike geht anner Eidsdiele mal gaaaaaaar nicht!!!



Ähmm das ist ein YT, kein Canyon


----------



## Tidi (21. Dezember 2018)

Erklär dat den Kids, deren Eltern zu viel Kohle haben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floOhster (22. Dezember 2018)

Tidi schrieb:


> Niemelsnich ... ein VersenderBike geht anner Eidsdiele mal gaaaaaaar nicht!!!


Geht tatsächlich nicht, habs probiert und bin mit Eisbecher in der Hand vom Pedal gerutscht und hab mir mit dem anderen das Schienbein gelocht.
Von wegen all in one Bike


----------



## Tidi (22. Dezember 2018)

Ja siehst, mit nem Speiseeis oder Santa wär dir DAS nicht passiert!!! 

.... soa nu ma wieder Bissl ontopic ... ich freu mich auf mein CF!


----------



## michlbike (22. Dezember 2018)

floOhster schrieb:


> Geht tatsächlich nicht, habs probiert und bin mit Eisbecher in der Hand vom Pedal gerutscht und hab mir mit dem anderen das Schienbein gelocht.
> Von wegen all in one Bike


 Falsche Eissorte?


----------



## Tidi (22. Dezember 2018)

floOhster schrieb:


> Geht tatsächlich nicht, habs probiert und bin mit Eisbecher in der Hand vom Pedal gerutscht und hab mir mit dem anderen das Schienbein gelocht.
> Von wegen all in one Bike


Leider doch nochmal OT .... beim zweiten Mal lesen muss ich mich doch Folgendes fragen - warum rutscht du mit der Hand, in der du einen Eisbecher hast, vom Pedal ab und wie zur Hölle hängst du auf dem Bike, dass du dir dann trotzdem noch dat Schienbein middem 2. Pedal lochst ... mit diesem Kopfkino entlasse ich euch nun in die Winterferien ... ^^


----------



## floOhster (22. Dezember 2018)

Tidi schrieb:


> Leider doch nochmal OT .... beim zweiten Mal lesen muss ich mich doch Folgendes fragen - warum rutscht du mit der Hand, in der du einen Eisbecher hast, vom Pedal ab und wie zur Hölle hängst du auf dem Bike, dass du dir dann trotzdem noch dat Schienbein middem 2. Pedal lochst ... mit diesem Kopfkino entlasse ich euch nun in die Winterferien ... ^^


Wirklich letzter ot Kommentar: dazwischen lag noch eine jongliereinheit mit dem Eisbecher  war purer Slapstick


----------



## floOhster (22. Dezember 2018)

Und nun was sinnvolles: 
Man liest ja öfters das Leute hier auf die Huber Buchsen umrüsten. Könnte da jemand ein Fazit schreiben ob es sich gelohnt hat und wie die Haltbarkeit ist?

Winter kommt und da wäre Zeit für Umbauten


----------



## Trialbiker82 (22. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab sie nicht am Jeffsy aber am letzten Scott Fully...weis nicht wirklich ob sie sich lohnten. Den AHA Moment hatte ich nicht


----------



## Tidi (22. Dezember 2018)

Hatte im 301 Nadellager und auch den Unterschied im Ansprechverhalten hab ich nicht gemerkt ... bin wohl zu sehr HobbyBruchpilot, Vielfahrer und Profis merken da evtl. mehr


----------



## homerkills (22. Dezember 2018)

Hatte die Hubers am Canyon Strive. Dort war die Shapeshifter anlenkung sowie die untere Dämpferlagerung (RS) sehr stramm . Da hat sich der Umbau gelohnt.
Die Lagerung am Jeffsy (Fox) habe ich geprüft und finde das der Umbau unnötig wäre. 
Einfach mal ein Lager lösen und den Dämpfer schwenken und beurteilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floOhster (22. Dezember 2018)

homerkills schrieb:


> Hatte die Hubers am Canyon Strive. Dort war die Shapeshifter anlenkung sowie die untere Dämpferlagerung (RS) sehr stramm . Da hat sich der Umbau gelohnt.
> Die Lagerung am Jeffsy (Fox) habe ich geprüft und finde das der Umbau unnötig wäre.
> Einfach mal ein Lager lösen und den Dämpfer schwenken und beurteilen.


Genau das habe ich schon gemacht, der Dämpfer "steht" dann in der anderen aufnahme und lässt sich nur mit etwas Kraft bewegen. Festgezogen ist alles mit Drehmoment Schlüssel.
Hab mir da von den Huber Buchsen leichteres Ansprechverhalten erhofft, v.a. weil ich eh nicht der schwerste bin.


----------



## homerkills (22. Dezember 2018)

floOhster schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich schon gemacht, der Dämpfer "steht" dann in der anderen aufnahme und lässt sich nur mit etwas Kraft bewegen. Festgezogen ist alles mit Drehmoment Schlüssel.
> Hab mir da von den Huber Buchsen leichteres Ansprechverhalten erhofft, v.a. weil ich eh nicht der schwerste bin.



Dann würde ich es versuchen.


----------



## Marius96 (26. Dezember 2018)

Hat hier jemand mal kürzere Kurbeln am Jeffsy verbaut? Ich hab mich mittlerweile zwar dran gewöhnt, aber ich merke wie ich mich manchmal zurückhalten muss und wie Spannung in mir aufkommt wenn es mal knapp werden könnte, das fuckt mich ein kleines bisschen ab. Möchte auch nächstes Jahr mal ein paar Rennen mitfahren, da könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es recht nervig werden könnte wenn ich mich zu sehr aufs Pedal konzentriere. 
Auf die high Position zu wechseln ist für mich keine Option, habs ausprobiert, ist gar nicht meins. Also bleibt nur Pedal und/oder Kurbel.


----------



## floOhster (26. Dezember 2018)

Marius96 schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand mal kürzere Kurbeln am Jeffsy verbaut? Ich hab mich mittlerweile zwar dran gewöhnt, aber ich merke wie ich mich manchmal zurückhalten muss und wie Spannung in mir aufkommt wenn es mal knapp werden könnte, das fuckt mich ein kleines bisschen ab. Möchte auch nächstes Jahr mal ein paar Rennen mitfahren, da könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es recht nervig werden könnte wenn ich mich zu sehr aufs Pedal konzentriere.
> Auf die high Position zu wechseln ist für mich keine Option, habs ausprobiert, ist gar nicht meins. Also bleibt nur Pedal und/oder Kurbel.


Habe mich einigermaßen daran gewöhnt und komme zurecht, aber falls meine Pedale jemals draufgehen hatte ich überlegt ganz schmale zu probieren wie die oneup https://www.oneupcomponents.com/collections/pedals/products/aluminum-pedal
Sollte ein bisschen mehr Boden Freiheit bringen und gibt's auch in Plastik, wäre also ein günstiger Test.


----------



## Marius96 (26. Dezember 2018)

Mh, ja, zurecht komme ich auch, aber ich hab gerade am Anfang ein paar mal richtig übel in den Boden gehackt, dass ich einen Abflug gemacht hab. 
Vermutlich werden mich 5mm weniger Kurbellänge auch nicht retten, meine Pedale sind schon recht flach, da hole ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht super viel raus.


----------



## edeltoaster (26. Dezember 2018)

floOhster schrieb:


> Habe mich einigermaßen daran gewöhnt und komme zurecht, aber falls meine Pedale jemals draufgehen hatte ich überlegt ganz schmale zu probieren wie die oneup https://www.oneupcomponents.com/collections/pedals/products/aluminum-pedal
> Sollte ein bisschen mehr Boden Freiheit bringen und gibt's auch in Plastik, wäre also ein günstiger Test.


Obacht, die aus Plastik sind aber ordentlich dick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2pi (26. Dezember 2018)

Einfach weiter fahren. Da gewöhnt man sich recht schnell dran und irgendwann ist es nicht mehr bewußtseinspflichtig.
Habe nie auf high gewechselt.


----------



## Marius96 (26. Dezember 2018)

Ja, wird wahrscheinlich so sein. Ich hatte auch länger schon keinen Aufsetzer mehr, aber ich achte auch immer noch recht bewusst drauf. Aber jut, dafür überwiegen die guten Seiten vom Jeffsy.


----------



## Skydive93 (27. Dezember 2018)

Hat jemand die Hope Bremsscheiben am 27er in Kombi mit der Guide?
klappt das von den Maßen?
Hab dazu leider nur was mit ner Zee gefubden, wo der Bremssattel abgeschliffen wurde damit es passt...


----------



## Tidi (27. Dezember 2018)

Wie lang ist der Schaft der Gabel im originalen Jeffsy27 CF Größe M? Ich bräuchte die Info mal recht dringlich, grob ungefähr reicht aus, muss nicht auf den mm genau sein. 
Tausend Dank!!!


----------



## 2pi (27. Dezember 2018)

Tidi schrieb:


> Wie lang ist der Schaft der Gabel im originalen Jeffsy27 CF Größe M? Ich bräuchte die Info mal recht dringlich, grob ungefähr reicht aus, muss nicht auf den mm genau sein.
> Tausend Dank!!!


170mm inkl. Aheadkappe. Diese baut 7mm auf den Vorbau auf.


----------



## Tidi (27. Dezember 2018)

Dann hab ich ja richtig gerechnet .... tausend Dank!!!!!


----------



## sgclimber (28. Dezember 2018)

C.Hill schrieb:


> Ja, der 230x60 und der 65 ist der gleiche Dämpfer. Einziger Unterschied: ein 5mm breiter Ring aus Alu auf der Kolbenstange (in der Luftkammer) der den Federweg begrenzt. Siehe Anhang.
> Um der Ring zu entfernen muss man den Dämpfer ziemlich komplett zerlegen. Es sei denn man schafft es ihn irgendwie zu durchtrennen.
> 
> BTW: Alles ohne Gewähr! Ihr handelt auf eigenes Risiko...
> ...



Hab den Ring aus meinem DPX2 entfernt ohne zerlegen des Dämpfers. Hab die Kolbenstange mit Isolierband abgeklebt, zum Schutz vor Kratzern und dann den Ring vorsichtig mit einer Schlüsselfeile durchgearbeitet. Der ist allerdings so stabil das er sich nicht auseinanderbiegen lässt wenn eine Seite durch ist. Also die andere Seite dann auch soweit durchgefeilt bis er sich auseinanderbiegen ließ. Ist eine ziemlich fummelige Arbeit und man muss gut aufpassen nichts zu verkratzen. Hat mich nur gut eine Stunde Zeit und schmerzende Hände gekostet.


----------



## C.Hill (28. Dezember 2018)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Hab den Ring aus meinem DPX2 entfernt ohne zerlegen des Dämpfers. Hab die Kolbenstange mit Isolierband abgeklebt, zum Schutz vor Kratzern und dann den Ring vorsichtig mit einer Schlüsselfeile durchgearbeitet. Der ist allerdings so stabil das er sich nicht auseinanderbiegen lässt wenn eine Seite durch ist. Also die andere Seite dann auch soweit durchgefeilt bis er sich auseinanderbiegen ließ. Ist eine ziemlich fummelige Arbeit und man muss gut aufpassen nichts zu verkratzen. Hat mich nur gut eine Stunde Zeit und schmerzende Hände gekostet.



So ähnlich hab ichs auch gemacht. Zum Schutz habe ich 0,1mm Hasbergband verwendet. Das feilt man im Zweifelsfall nicht so schnell durch. Glückwunsch!


----------



## Soean (28. Dezember 2018)

Heyho  

Hab im Sale jetzt zugeschlagen und mich für ein CF pro entschieden. Der Preis ist einfach unschlagbar gewesen 

Bzgl der Lager habt ihr die aufgemacht oder reicht es wohl auf die Abdichtungen Fett zu schmieren damit die 100% dicht sind?

Welchen Bashguard fahrt ihr so?


----------



## ChrisNM (30. Dezember 2018)

Hallo

Habe ein Problem mit der E*Thirteen Kassette bei meinem Jeffsy. Die Kassette wird nicht mehr fest zwischen den Alu- und  Stahlritzeln. Sie ist zwar in der verriegelten Position hab da aber ordentliches Spiel und beim fahren knarzt und kracht es. Hat die Kassette ihre besten Tage hinter sich(ca 1000km) oder ist das ein anderes Problem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2pi (30. Dezember 2018)

In dem Fall sollte man wohl mal e*thirteen kontaktieren. Spiel bekommt man ja nicht weg.


----------



## michlbike (30. Dezember 2018)

Und 1000km ist an sich auch zu wenig ... habe fast 2000 drauf und da wackelt nix ...


----------



## ChrisNM (30. Dezember 2018)

Also wohl kein normaler Verschleiß? 
Wird man dann wohl tauschen müssen


----------



## michlbike (30. Dezember 2018)

Ich würde da erstmal E13 kontaktieren ... die sind sehr nett


----------



## ChrisNM (30. Dezember 2018)

Ok danke
Werd dort mal anrufen


----------



## Marius96 (30. Dezember 2018)

Hatte mit der E13 das selbe Problem. Leider Katastrophe mit dem Service und den Ersatzteilen von E13. 3 Teile haben einfach nicht gepasst, nach 2-3 Monaten hatte ich dann mal eine funktionstüchtige Kassette.

Btw, falls jemand Interesse hat, hab mir eine Yari gekauft. Hab nun eine AWK für die Fox 34 übrig, passt auch in die Rhythm, in der hatte ich die auch drin, hat Wunder bei der Gabel bewirkt. Wer Interesse hat kann sich gerne melden, werde aber auch noch eine Bikemarkt Anzeige schalten.


----------



## ChrisNM (30. Dezember 2018)

Laut E*Thirteen gibt's ja 5 Jahre Garantie auf den erstbesitzer bin mal gespannt was die sagen. Hoffe nur dass sich dass nicht ewig zieht bis ich weiß was da los ist will ja fahren.


----------



## Marius96 (30. Dezember 2018)

Sag denen, du willst das Teil mit dem Lockring, also mit der großen Mutter und nicht zum Klemmen. Die haben mir 2 neue Versionen vom Alu Teil geschickt und die haben einfach nicht auf den Freilauf gepasst. Dann haben die mir dir alte Version geschickt, die hat dann gepasst, aber das hat so lange gedauert, das das Stahlteil, also der untere Teil der Kassette auch schon ausgenudelt war, nach ein paar Fahrten war das ganze wieder lose und erst dann haben die mir auch ein neues Stahlteil geschickt. War sehr nervig alles.
Also am besten drauf drängen, eine komplett neue Kassette zu bekommen.
Die ersetzen dir definitiv alles, das war auch alles ok, aber hat halt alles lange gedauert.


----------



## ChrisNM (30. Dezember 2018)

Ok danke gut zu wissen 

Hab eine 2018er kassette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerkills (30. Dezember 2018)

Was genau muss knacken oder sonstige Geräusche von sich geben um eine neue Kassette zu bekommen? (hab ein 17er Jeff...die oberen Ritzel sind bald fällig).


Ist jedenfalls die Lockring Version aber oberer und unterer Teil lassen sich minimal gegeneinander bewegen. Fett an die kontaktpunkte habe ich bereits.


----------



## edeltoaster (3. Januar 2019)

Heute meinem 2018 27 AL eine 30mm Rise Renthal Fatbar 35 verpasst (hier Cockpit nur grob befestigt). Wegen Zeit und ordentlicher Erkältung leider nur im Hof und an benachbartem Hang getestet, aber definitiv als lohnenswertes Upgrade befunden. Die etwas weniger "racige" Balance gefällt mir sehr sehr gut.

Allerdings hatte ich ursprünglich vor die 800mm direkt auf 780 oder gar 770 zu kürzen, da bin ich mir garnicht mehr sicher! 
Muss man mal ausgiebig testen.


----------



## C.Hill (3. Januar 2019)

edeltoaster schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 811245
> Heute meinem 2018 27 AL eine 30mm Rise Renthal Fatbar 35 verpasst (hier Cockpit nur grob befestigt). Wegen Zeit und ordentlicher Erkältung leider nur im Hof und an benachbartem Hang getestet, aber definitiv als lohnenswertes Upgrade befunden. Die etwas weniger "racige" Balance gefällt mir sehr sehr gut.
> 
> Allerdings hatte ich ursprünglich vor die 800mm direkt auf 780 oder gar 770 zu kürzen, da bin ich mir garnicht mehr sicher!
> Muss man mal ausgiebig testen.



Wie zufrieden bist du denn mit den Pedalen?


----------



## edeltoaster (3. Januar 2019)

Hab' jetzt keinen großen Vergleich, aber sind schwer Ordnung soweit ich das beurteilen kann. Dünnere wären vielleicht besser, hatten schon hin und wieder "Feindkontakt", sehen dafür aber noch 1a aus. Lager auch unproblematisch bisher und Grip ist wirklich super.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (4. Januar 2019)

edeltoaster schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 811245
> Heute meinem 2018 27 AL eine 30mm Rise Renthal Fatbar 35 verpasst (hier Cockpit nur grob befestigt). Wegen Zeit und ordentlicher Erkältung leider nur im Hof und an benachbartem Hang getestet, aber definitiv als lohnenswertes Upgrade befunden. Die etwas weniger "racige" Balance gefällt mir sehr sehr gut.
> 
> Allerdings hatte ich ursprünglich vor die 800mm direkt auf 780 oder gar 770 zu kürzen, da bin ich mir garnicht mehr sicher!
> Muss man mal ausgiebig testen.


Jopp das mehr an Rise find ich auch Klasse


----------



## Trialbiker82 (4. Januar 2019)

edeltoaster schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 811245
> Heute meinem 2018 27 AL eine 30mm Rise Renthal Fatbar 35 verpasst (hier Cockpit nur grob befestigt). Wegen Zeit und ordentlicher Erkältung leider nur im Hof und an benachbartem Hang getestet, aber definitiv als lohnenswertes Upgrade befunden. Die etwas weniger "racige" Balance gefällt mir sehr sehr gut.
> 
> Allerdings hatte ich ursprünglich vor die 800mm direkt auf 780 oder gar 770 zu kürzen, da bin ich mir garnicht mehr sicher!
> Muss man mal ausgiebig testen.


Du hast doch auch den XT Shifter verbaut oder?
Kann die Klemmschelle aufgeklappt werden oder ist auch nur aufschieben möglich wie beim SLX Shifter?
Hab mir auch einen gekauft weil die Quali doch um einiges besser ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edeltoaster (4. Januar 2019)

Kann man, so meine ich auch, nur aufschieben.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (4. Januar 2019)

edeltoaster schrieb:


> Kann man, so meine ich auch, nur aufschieben.


Prima


----------



## PhilBoss (5. Januar 2019)

Hey
Hat hier irgendwer ein Plan, ob man einen Rockshox Superdeluxe Coil aus einem SC Nomad 4 mit 30mm Einbaubreite am unteren Dämpferauge (Kugelgelagert) ins Jeffsy bekommt? Jeffsy hat ja 40mm Breite....mir ist leider der speziell fürs Jeffsy erhältliche Superdeluxe coil mit 450€ zu teuer...(scheiß Studentendasein) xD
Danke euch schonmal  
Grüße


----------



## michlbike (5. Januar 2019)

ist es eigentlich normal, dass ich beim ersten Einfedern meiner Fox34 einen deutlichen Widerstand überwinden muss? Wenn ich mich dann „in Position befinde“ läuft alles normal ...


----------



## edeltoaster (5. Januar 2019)

Ist das mit der 34 schon immer so oder jetzt erst die Tage im Winter/nach längerer Standzeit? Würde sagen der Widerstand bei Null ist schlimmstenfalls marginal höher.

Mir fiel auf dass das momentan nach längerer Standzeit (in kalter Garage) sehr viel deutlicher ist als im Sommer. Das gibt sich aber nach Nutzung. Alternativ mal etwas Ballistol auf ein Tuch und Gabelrohre/Dichtung benetzen und/oder über Nacht am Besten in wärmeren Gefilden auf dem Kopf lagern und ein paarmal Einfedern. Dann fluppt die Gabel wie neu... wenn der Service nicht sowieso nötig war. Auch Settings wie Rebound musste ich nachjustieren.


----------



## michlbike (5. Januar 2019)

Ich habe das Rad die letzten zwei Monate zerlegt und Schäden der ersten Saison behoben, Bremsen getauscht etc. ... dabei hat die Gabel auch neues Öl bekommen ... aktuell benutze ich es eigentlich auch nicht, sondern bin mit dem Winterrad unterwegs ... mir ist das nur aufgefallen, da ich mich gelegentlich beim Schrauben mal draufsetze und einfedere ... wenn ich einmal durchgefedert habe passt das schon wieder. Kann mich nur auch nicht dran erinnern, ob das von Anfang an so war ... irgendwie hatte ich sorge, was beim Ölwechsel verhunzt zu haben ...


----------



## edeltoaster (5. Januar 2019)

Klingt nach fehlender Schmierung bei längerer Standzeit, da würde ich mir momentan keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## michlbike (5. Januar 2019)

Dann stell ich es jetzt mal auf den Kopf ...


----------



## Trialbiker82 (5. Januar 2019)

Wenn es länger steht Pinsel ich auch ein bissel Fox Gold um die Abstreifer.
Ansonsten reicht es nur ein bissel auf den Vorbau zu drücken und die Gabel taucht ein.

Wenn wir beim Thema Gabel sind...benutzt ihr die Icetoolz Pumpe?
Ich fand das letztens so krass das diese 1bar mehr anzeigt als meine alte (8 Jahre alt).


----------



## edeltoaster (5. Januar 2019)

Hatte das auch. Minimal Ballistol draufreiben und 2-3 mal Einfedern war, wie erwähnt, auch eine direkte Starthilfe. Konserviert im Zweifel auch etwas.
Das Rumdrehen sollte bei der Fox die Schmierringe wieder etwas anfüllen. Hierbei aber auch mal Einfedern. (Obacht mit den Bremsen beim auf den Kopf stellen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edeltoaster (5. Januar 2019)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Wenn es länger steht Pinsel ich auch ein bissel Fox Gold um die Abstreifer.


Stimmt, das ist natürlich noch besser! Solltest du ja im Haus haben (hatte ich nicht).


----------



## Trialbiker82 (5. Januar 2019)

edeltoaster schrieb:


> Stimmt, das ist natürlich noch besser! Solltest du ja im Haus haben (hatte ich nicht).


Wär mein Ballistol nicht alle hätt ich dieses drauf gemacht


----------



## Marius96 (5. Januar 2019)

PhilBoss schrieb:


> Hey
> Hat hier irgendwer ein Plan, ob man einen Rockshox Superdeluxe Coil aus einem SC Nomad 4 mit 30mm Einbaubreite am unteren Dämpferauge (Kugelgelagert) ins Jeffsy bekommt? Jeffsy hat ja 40mm Breite....mir ist leider der speziell fürs Jeffsy erhältliche Superdeluxe coil mit 450€ zu teuer...(scheiß Studentendasein) xD
> Danke euch schonmal
> Grüße



Hatte einmal versehentlich genau diesen Dämpfer im Bikemarkt gekauft. Funktionieren würde das schon, wäre aber ein bisschen gefrickel, weil du passende Buchsen bräuchtes und neue Lager oder (da bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher) neue Hülsen. Der Innendurchmesser der Lager war glaube ich 8mm, beim Jeffsy 10mm (oder genau andersrum? ). Es ist schon möglich, aber mit ein wenig Aufwand. Wenn du bestenfalls selbst drehen kannst oder jemanden kennst, sollte das kein Problem sein. Mir war es aber zu viel hin und her, auch wenn ich es hätte selbst drehen können, aber wollte direkt was passendes haben.


----------



## psx0407 (6. Januar 2019)

2018 jeffsy cf:
kann mir jemand sagen, welcher standard für den freilauf bzw. kassettenmontage nötig ist? xd oder shimano?
verbaut ist ja eine e13-kassette.
welches werkzeug brauche ich zum tausch dieser kasette?
gruß.


----------



## michlbike (6. Januar 2019)

Ist ein XD Freilauf und du brauchst zwei Kettenpeitschen zum entriegeln des Mechanismus an der E13 ...


----------



## Komodo3000 (6. Januar 2019)

michlbike schrieb:


> Ist ein XD Freilauf und du brauchst zwei Kettenpeitschen zum entriegeln des Mechanismus an der E13 ...


Geht auch mit nur einer Kettenpeitsche, wenn man die Kassette bei noch nicht demontiertem Laufrad entfernt. Einfach die Bremse ziehen, beim Lösen des ersten Kassettenteils. 

Wenn Du noch eine Kassette mit Lockring hast benötigst Du außerdem noch dieses Werkzeug:
https://www.bike-mailorder.de/e.thi...2VQ5FyRR4n2vZBH0qNZBYuuTtNFzf7R4aAiKmEALw_wcB


----------



## PhilBoss (6. Januar 2019)

Marius96 schrieb:


> Hatte einmal versehentlich genau diesen Dämpfer im Bikemarkt gekauft. Funktionieren würde das schon, wäre aber ein bisschen gefrickel, weil du passende Buchsen bräuchtes und neue Lager oder (da bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher) neue Hülsen. Der Innendurchmesser der Lager war glaube ich 8mm, beim Jeffsy 10mm (oder genau andersrum? ). Es ist schon möglich, aber mit ein wenig Aufwand. Wenn du bestenfalls selbst drehen kannst oder jemanden kennst, sollte das kein Problem sein. Mir war es aber zu viel hin und her, auch wenn ich es hätte selbst drehen können, aber wollte direkt was passendes haben.[/QUOT
> 
> Ok vielen Dank für die Antwort, hatte ich befürchtet....


----------



## Skydive93 (6. Januar 2019)

Ich hab das Jeffsy AL comp 2018. Da ist der Deluxe RT verbaut.
Auf der Rockshox Seite steht: Feder: DebonAir, Solo Air.
https://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/products/deluxe-rt

An was erkenn ich den, obs eine Debon oder solo air Feder ist??
Hab da schon viel dazu gesucht aber nix gefunden...

Trailhead klappt beim Dämpfer leider nicht


----------



## Blacksheep87 (8. Januar 2019)

War eben im Keller und wollte ein wenig die Laufräder drehen, nicht dass die Tublessmilch sich an einer Steller verfestigt.

Irgendwie ist/war das Tretlager fest, wohl oder übel muss ich nun doch was an den Lagern machen.
Nun die große Frage:
Lager raus, Lager drin lassen, Lager öffnen und fetten oder nur oberflächlich Fett drauf...

Am ehesten alles auseinander und öffen und mit Fett voll machen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (8. Januar 2019)

Immer mit dem einfachsten anfangen


----------



## Marius96 (8. Januar 2019)

Oberflächlich was drauf brauchst du nicht machen, das zieht mehr Dreck an, als das es etwas fürs Lager tut. Demontier mal die Kurbel, mach alles schön sauber und dann überprüfe die Lager im Tretlager, wenn die schwer laufen klopp das Teil raus und ab in die Tonne damit. Wenns noch ok ist, nichts machen, Kurbelwelle schön einfetten und weiter gehts.


----------



## edeltoaster (10. Januar 2019)

Zur Gabel im Winter-Sache habe ich noch eine Kleinigkeit die mir gestern Abend am "Jeffsy-Kontrollgang" (meine Frau lacht mich schon aus) auffiel: hatte ich vorher nicht explizit darauf geachtet aber mir kommt es so vor als könne ich am stehenden Rad die Gabel (Fox 34 Rhythm) etwas weiter hochziehen als vorher. Sprich: sie hat MINIMAL Sag auch ohne Last. Reime mir da was mit Temperaturänderungen und den Volumina der Positiv-/Negativluftkammern zusammen, meine das schonmal durch Gabel leer und Soll-Druck mit alle 15psi einfedern zum Ausgleich negiert zu haben. Eventuell sollte ich aber im Frühjahr dann doch einmal nen kleinen Servie machen und schauen ob da vll von Haus aus zuviel Fett war. Vielleicht schaue ich einfach nur zu genau weil Fahren momentan nicht ist. Fahren tut's 1a.


----------



## michlbike (10. Januar 2019)

Ist das nicht normal? Bei mir von Anfang an so ...


----------



## edeltoaster (10. Januar 2019)

Doch, ist wahrscheinlich normal. Rein Prinzip-bedingt muss sowas ja irgendwie bei allen Federelementen mit Negativ-Kammer sein. Nach dem forciertem Ausgleich war's aber etwas weniger. Denke sowas ist nach Temperatursprüngen schon mal sinnvoll, wie eben Luftdruck anpassen.


----------



## Marius96 (10. Januar 2019)

Ihr sollt mit der Kiste ballern gehen und nicht mit der Lupe und Messchieber rumhantieren wenn das Teil in der Werkstatt STEHT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tidi (10. Januar 2019)

Ach wat, erstma Kampfgewicht ermitteln! 
Wen es interessiert - Jeffsy 27 CF Größe M im Originalzustand 13.488g ...


----------



## Pozo (11. Januar 2019)

Servus ,
hat jemand evt noch das "Size doesnt matter " video lokal auf dem rechner? Ist leider online nirgendwo auffindbar.
Danke Euch !


----------



## herbert2010 (11. Januar 2019)

Pozo schrieb:


> Servus ,
> hat jemand evt noch das "Size doesnt matter " video lokal auf dem rechner? Ist leider online nirgendwo auffindbar.
> Danke Euch !


https://www.bilibili.com/video/av8864206/


----------



## Pozo (11. Januar 2019)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> https://www.bilibili.com/video/av8864206/


 danke Dir!


----------



## edeltoaster (11. Januar 2019)

Einfach sau lockeres Video mit super Track, ich wippe im Büro zum Beat!


----------



## prabbatel (14. Januar 2019)

das Jeffsy 27 sollte in der cf Version schon einen Unterrohrschutz am Tretlager haben, oder? Sieht auch auf den Explosionszeichnungen so aus.
An meinem aus dem Xmas Sale ist unten nämlich nichts...


----------



## Tidi (14. Januar 2019)

Mein CF, rot-weiß ebenfalls aus dem Weihnachtssale, hatte die Folierung und im Tretlagerbereich auch den etwas dickeren Schutz, ebenfalls in rot. Schreib YT ne Mail (am Besten mit Bild), dann bekommst bestimmt Einen nachgesendet.


----------



## Ridecanyon (14. Januar 2019)

Bei meinem CF Pro  ebenfalls aus dem Weihnachts-Sale, war die Klemmung des Schaltzugs unter dem Unterrohr nicht fest, solltet ihr mal checken! Sind zwei kleine Inbusschrauben


----------



## edeltoaster (15. Januar 2019)

Reifenfrage, zweckmäßig verschoben zum Reifen und Tubeless Thread Jeffsy. Danke @2pi für den Hinweis!


----------



## 2pi (15. Januar 2019)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/reifen-und-tubeless-thread-jeffsy.870113/

Hier gibt es einen ganzen thread über Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michlbike (17. Januar 2019)

Wäre jemand mal so lieb und würde mich zum Thema Coil im Jeffsy aufklären? Habe das CF Pro mit Fox 34 ... gibt es da sinnvolle 7nd bezahlbare Alternativen zum DHX2? Passt der RS Superdeluxe zur Fox?


----------



## ManSetsFire (22. Januar 2019)

Moin,

ich möchte mir gerne das 2019er Jeffsy holen und stehe vor der Frage, ob Comp oder doch Pro. Bei der Wahl e13 vs Eagle bin ich leidenschaftslos, allerdings interessiert mich der Unterschied des Fahrwerks und ob dieses den Preisunterschied rechtfertigt. Soll mein erstes Fully werden, daher die laienhafte Frage.
Gewicht fahrfertig ~85kg

Danke und Gruß


----------



## edeltoaster (22. Januar 2019)

Beides super. Die Pike im Pro wird etwas günstiger zu Servicen sein und kleine interne Updates über Zeit (oder auch auf 160mm traveln, denke sehr nett) könnten (Spekulation!) günstiger/einfacher sein, ansonsten sehe ich kein großes Pro/Contra.


----------



## ManSetsFire (22. Januar 2019)

bzgl traveln: gibts die Möglichkeit aktuell bei der Fox 34?


----------



## edeltoaster (22. Januar 2019)

Im Falle des Jeffsy 27: nicht nach oben. (meines besten Wissens nach)


----------



## herbert2010 (22. Januar 2019)

ManSetsFire schrieb:


> bzgl traveln: gibts die Möglichkeit aktuell bei der Fox 34?


ein freund von mir hat seine von 130 auf 150 traveln lassen


----------



## Trialbiker82 (22. Januar 2019)

Die 34 Performence Elite jo... die 34 Rhythm nö...leider


----------



## Trialbiker82 (26. Januar 2019)

edeltoaster schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 811245
> Heute meinem 2018 27 AL eine 30mm Rise Renthal Fatbar 35 verpasst (hier Cockpit nur grob befestigt). Wegen Zeit und ordentlicher Erkältung leider nur im Hof und an benachbartem Hang getestet, aber definitiv als lohnenswertes Upgrade befunden. Die etwas weniger "racige" Balance gefällt mir sehr sehr gut.
> 
> Allerdings hatte ich ursprünglich vor die 800mm direkt auf 780 oder gar 770 zu kürzen, da bin ich mir garnicht mehr sicher!
> Muss man mal ausgiebig testen.


Moin!! Jetzt wo du nen 800er Lenker hast denkst du drüber nach ein kürzeren Vorbau zu nehmen?


----------



## edeltoaster (26. Januar 2019)

Eigentlich nicht, würde ich bei Änderung des Lenkwinkels erst in Betracht ziehen. Ging mir beim Lenker primär um mehr Rise, habe ihn mittlerweile auch auf 780mm gekürzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (26. Januar 2019)

Achso weil du die 800mm garnicht schlecht fandest, deshalb meine Frage.


----------



## edeltoaster (26. Januar 2019)

Hatte versch. Griffpositionen ausprobiert und dann beschlossen dass etwas kürzer praktischer wäre ohne was zu verlieren. Heute Mittag hat der Lenker noch neue Griffe bekommen, Ergon GD1 im Factory Compound. Fühlen sich mal traumhaft an, gefahren dank Wetter noch nicht.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (26. Januar 2019)

Ich hatte die GD1 bestellt kurz montiert und festgestellt das diese Gummilippe verhindert den hinteren Schalthebel gescheit zu drücken, zumindest bei meinen Cockpitsetup. Jetzt die GA2 FAT montiert und sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Xambassador (27. Januar 2019)

Bin gerade dabei meinen jährlichen Service zu machen. Jedoch bekomme ich die untere Schraube/Achse nicht heraus. Jemand ne Idee wie man das Ding raus bekommt?


----------



## Tidi (27. Januar 2019)

Hab beim Jeffsy noch Nix gemacht, aber aus der Erfahrung anderer Bikes, würd ich den Bolzen middem Inbus drehen und an der anderen Seite leicht mit Gummihammer draufklopfen, dann sollte der Bolzen langsam rausrutschen.


----------



## Xambassador (27. Januar 2019)

Tidi schrieb:


> Hab beim Jeffsy noch Nix gemacht, aber aus der Erfahrung anderer Bikes, würd ich den Bolzen middem Inbus drehen und an der anderen Seite leicht mit Gummihammer draufklopfen, dann sollte der Bolzen langsam rausrutschen.



Danke! Mit Gummihammer und sehr viel Gewalt hat es geklappt. War ich zuerst wohl zu vorsichtig. Wiedereinbau ging dann ganz locker...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skydive93 (4. Februar 2019)

bin aktuell am überlegen, ob ich auf ein ovales Kettenblatt am 27 al comp mit e13 Kassette wechsel.
Mir stellt sich aktuell die Frage, ob ich auf 32 bleibe, auf 30 oder sogar auf 28 runtergehe...

32 ist aktuell so, dass ich ziemlich überall hochkomme (Gibt max 200 hm am Stück in meiner Gegend). Ab und an wärs aber entspannter, nochmal eins runterschalten zu können auch mit Hinblick auf Bayrischer Wald oder doch mal wieter. Da stellt sich mir die Frage, ob man da beim 30 so viel Unterschied unten rum merkt oder doch beim 32 bleiben, da oval das ausgleicht?

Hab mir mal das ganze im Ritzelrechner angeguckt:
32: http://www.ritzelrechner.de/?GR=DER...,39,46,9&UF=2215&TF=90&SL=2.6&UN=KMH&DV=teeth
30: http://www.ritzelrechner.de/?GR=DER...,39,46,9&UF=2215&TF=90&SL=2.6&UN=KMH&DV=teeth
28: http://www.ritzelrechner.de/?GR=DERS&KB=28&RZ=10,12,14,17,20,24,28,33,39,46,9&UF=2215&TF=90&SL=2.6&UN=KMH&DV=teeth

Wenn man ausgeht, dass 90 1/min eine normale Trittfrequenz ist , würde mein Gefühl sagen, das 28 wär am sinnvollsten, da mir die 37 km/h eigentlich oben raus reichen sollten.
Was mich daran eigentlich nur stört ist, dass da genau der größte Gangsprung zwischen 20 und 24 km/h liegt, was geschätzt so meine Reisegeschwindigkeit auf den Schotterwegen zu den Trails ist... Hat dazu jemand Erfahrungen? Hab leider nie so richtig daraufgeachtet, auf welchen Ritzel ich eigentlich mit dem 32 Kettenblatt unterwegs bin 

Vlt hat sich zu dieser Problematik schon jemand Gedanken gemacht


----------



## michlbike (4. Februar 2019)

Ich fahre die E13 mit 28 Oval und finde das top ... hat sich heuer schon im Bayerischen Wald bewährt (letzter Anstieg Arber )


----------



## Marius96 (4. Februar 2019)

Hab vor kurzem auf 28er rund gewechselt. Zum Testen das Stahlblatt genommen, dass kostet ja nicht die Welt.
Erster Eindruck ist sehr gut, Anstiege sind natürlich entspannter, bin vorher immer überall recht schnell hoch um die Trittfrequenz zu halten, das geht jetzt besser. Aufm Trail auch alles super gewesen, hatte nicht das Gefühl zu wenig Futter zu haben. Auf der Straße fahre ich aber dann schon ab und an die letzten 3-4 Ritzel, aber das passt auch noch wunderbar. Oval werde ich testen wenn Kette usw. fritte ist, dann mach ich alles in einem Abwasch neu.
Also zum Test würde ich dir raten einfach mal das 28er Stahl zu holen, wenns dir nicht passt, sind es halt nur 25€ die bei drauf gegangen sind.


----------



## Skydive93 (11. Februar 2019)

Jemand ein Jeffsy 27 Al in S zur Hand? Ich würde da gerne wissen, um wie viel ich das Sitzrohr effektiv kürzen könnte? Vlt könnte man auch ungefähr ausmessen, was es für eine effektive länge dann hätte bzw. was fast wichtiger wäre, wie lange das verbleibende Rohr bis zum Knick ist.
Bin am überlegen, ob es meiner Freundin so passen könnte. Im Vergleich zu ihren aktuellen Hardtail sind die Werte ziemlich ähnlich nur das Sattelrohr und die Tretlagerhöhe des Jeffsys machen mir aktuell noch Kopfschmerzen.

Edit: Tertlager sollte sich ja eigentlich bei 30% SAG nochmals um ~5cm absenken unterm Fahren oder? dann müssts sogar gehen


----------



## Marius96 (18. Februar 2019)

Also Männer, wer seiner Fox 34 Rhythm was gutes tun möchte: https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1228881-chickadeehill-fahrrad-fahrwerk-awk-fox-34-float

Meine AWK steht zum Verkauf. Top Sache, Performance hat mir bis zum Schluss sehr gut gefallen, die 34 war mir insgesamt nur etwas zu instabil, deshalb der Verkauf.


----------



## Skydive93 (9. März 2019)

So ich muss mal nochmal meinen Post von Dezember rauskramen. Der ging leider irgendwie unter.


Skydive93 schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Hope Bremsscheiben am 27er in Kombi mit der Guide?
> klappt das von den Maßen?
> Hab dazu leider nur was mit ner Zee gefubden, wo der Bremssattel abgeschliffen wurde damit es passt...



Ich will mich von meinen Centerline Scheiben verabschieden.
Hab dazu jetzt den Vormittag im Internet recherchiert und man findet komplett unterschiedliche Aussagen zur SRAM Guide mit Floating rotor. Deshalb wollte ich nochmal hier nachfragen, ob wer die Hope Floating am Jeffsy verbaut hat.

Im Thread hier habe ich nur sand0kan gefunden. Leider weiß ich nicht, ob da was am Sattel gemacht wurde oder nicht?



sand0kan schrieb:


> Meiner ist auch da [emoji3] habe die kettefuhrung ersetzt durch 77designz, Hope floating rotors, tune kom vor, bashring 77designz.
> 
> Jeffsy fahrt sich tol. Auch noch ein Bild mit grosser Bruder wenn size Matters.
> 
> ...



Jemand Erfahrung mit den Hope Floating Scheiben in Kombi mit der Guide?


----------



## michlbike (10. März 2019)

Hi zusammen, könnte mir vielleicht jemand Tretlager empfehlen. Radl ist ein Jeffsy CF Pro von 2018. Meine Lager laufen ziemlich rauh. Merci


----------



## Soean (16. März 2019)

Beim 2018er CF pro habe ich die tune id: DFHL - dazu findet er bei Fox jedoch nix?

Habe ich ne falsche ID drauf oder weis jmd sonst was?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (16. März 2019)

Soean schrieb:


> Beim 2018er CF pro habe ich die tune id: DFHL - dazu findet er bei Fox jedoch nix?
> 
> Habe ich ne falsche ID drauf oder weis jmd sonst was?


Frag mal @RockyRider66...Die Kompetenz in Sachen FOX hier im Forum


----------



## Robsi82 (17. März 2019)

Hi, ich habe manchmal das Gefühl dass mein Jeffsy 27 CF 2018 zu kurz ist. Wobei es eigentlich für meine Körpergröße genau richtig ist. Sattel ist auch fast ganz im Rahmen. Hat das Problem sonst noch jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tidi (17. März 2019)

Ja kenn ich gut dat Feeling, bin 1.74 bei Jeffsy27 CF in M.
Wie groß bist du bei welcher Rahmengröße?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (17. März 2019)

Front evtl zu hoch?


----------



## Tidi (17. März 2019)

Mir war sie viel zu "Hollandrad" und hab sie n Bissl tiefer gelegt durch Vorbau (auch von 50 auf 60mm verlängert) und Lenker... hat schonmal viel gebracht und fühl mich nun sehr wohl auf dem Bike ...


----------



## Robsi82 (17. März 2019)

Zu hoch glaube ich nicht. Mir kam die Front eher sehr tief vor. Bin davor ein Enduro gefahren. Aber Vorbau bisschen verlängern könnte Vlt eine Idee sein. Wie wirkt sich das aufs Handling aus?


----------



## Soean (17. März 2019)

Lenkung ist nicht mehr so direkt aber du bekommst mehr Druck auf das Vorderrad - grundlegend würde ich da aber nicht auf über 60 gehen, macht nen cm mehr. 

Wie groß bist du denn und SL? Lenker den Rise leicht nach vorne zeigend montiert?


----------



## Robsi82 (17. März 2019)

Bin 194 cm groß und fahre XL. Sollte eigentlich genau meine Größe  sein


----------



## Soean (17. März 2019)

Schließe ich bei Sattel fast unten, dass du dann nur ne SL von 86 hast? 

Wirkt auf den ersten Blick so als ob du ein wahrer Sitzriese bist?


----------



## Robsi82 (17. März 2019)

Ja so 86 bis 87 SL kommt hin

Hab mir schon überlegt einen Lenker mit mehr Rise zu montieren. Zum beispiel den FATbar 40mm

https://www.bike-mailorder.de/renthal-fatbar-riser-lenker-800mm-gold?number=sw22113.3

Was brauch ich denn da für eine Klemmug? Hat das weiß/Rot schonmal jemand mit dem goldenen FATBAR gesehen? Passt das?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (17. März 2019)

Warum mehr Rise?
Wie sollte das dass zu kurz sitzen beheben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsi82 (17. März 2019)

Das kurz behebt es nicht. Das geht vlt. Mit dem Vorbau. Aber mir ist die front auch zu flach. Habe Probleme mit dem Nacken. Und dachte dadurch wird es besser. Und im downhill sollte es ja auch angenehmer sein oder? Sorry hab hier grad 2 Themen vermischt


----------



## Stetox (18. März 2019)

Hab mal eine Frage zum Dämpfer.

Bei Bike-Components gibt es den RockShox  SuperDeluxe Coil speziell fürs Jeffsy. Auf den ersten Blick kann ich bei der Dämpferaufnahme nichts besonderes erkennen, aber wieso wird fürs Jeffsy ein extra Dämpfer angeboten? Handelt es sich nur um das passende Tune (laut Beschreibung M/M) oder sind die Dämpferaugen außer Norm?
https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...Coil-RCT-Daempfer-fuer-YT-Jeffsy-27-5-p63768/

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## Trialbiker82 (21. März 2019)

Bin gespannt wie sich die Trickstuffbeläge machen.
Ich werde berichten


----------



## Soean (21. März 2019)

Die Bremse wird fahrbar  

War die erste Aktion bevor ich richtig drauf saß


----------



## poekelz (22. März 2019)

die sind gut, fahre ich auch.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (22. März 2019)

Jopp das spührte ich heut auch, schön knackiger Druckpunkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michlbike (22. März 2019)

Hatte ich auch mal drin ... war wesentlich besser ... jetzt werkelt eine ganz langweilige xt ... gefällt mir trotzdem besser als die guide ...


----------



## Blacksheep87 (24. März 2019)

Wie breit ist denn der Sattel vom Al one 2017?
13cm mess ich da richtig?


----------



## Marius96 (2. April 2019)

Passen eigentlich 2,6er Schlappen in den Rahmen? Kollege hat noch Nobby Nic übrig, sind allerdings 2,6 breit, wäre mal interessant.


----------



## Kleiner-Schwabe (2. April 2019)

Marius96 schrieb:


> Passen eigentlich 2,6er Schlappen in den Rahmen? Kollege hat noch Nobby Nic übrig, sind allerdings 2,6 breit, wäre mal interessant.



Das war schon ein paar mal und es gibt dazu jede Menge Infos im Jeffsy Reifen Thread. 
Kommt auf den Reifen drauf an. Ich bin mal eine Zeit lang die Kombi Maxxis Forekaster/Rekon in 2.6 gefahren. Ging problemlos.


----------



## michlbike (11. April 2019)

Stetox schrieb:


> Hab mal eine Frage zum Dämpfer.
> 
> Bei Bike-Components gibt es den RockShox  SuperDeluxe Coil speziell fürs Jeffsy. Auf den ersten Blick kann ich bei der Dämpferaufnahme nichts besonderes erkennen, aber wieso wird fürs Jeffsy ein extra Dämpfer angeboten? Handelt es sich nur um das passende Tune (laut Beschreibung M/M) oder sind die Dämpferaugen außer Norm?
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...Coil-RCT-Daempfer-fuer-YT-Jeffsy-27-5-p63768/
> ...



Das würd mich auch ziemlich interessieren ... v.a. zwecks wechsel von fox float zu diesem (buchsen etc) ...


----------



## snemelc (11. April 2019)

Ich glaube es liegt an der Kombination von 65mm dämpferhub und den Standardbuchsen, zusammen gibt es dass von rs so gut wie garnicht. Entweder bearing-mount oder weniger Hub.


----------



## michlbike (11. April 2019)

snemelc schrieb:


> Ich glaube es liegt an der Kombination von 65mm dämpferhub und den Standardbuchsen, zusammen gibt es dass von rs so gut wie garnicht. Entweder bearing-mount oder weniger Hub.


Laut Telefonat mit BC heute ist da einfach die passende Hardware für das Jeffsy 27.5 dabei. Zudem sei er extra abgestimmt auf das Rad (Shimstack?) ... bin zu gierig ... hab ihn bestellt


----------



## edeltoaster (20. April 2019)

Keine Ahnung ob bekannt, aber sicher für den einen oder anderen von Interesse: Jeffsy 27 (2018 Geo) in M mit dem Thule ProRide 598 passt absolut perfekt, klemmt genau zwischen Flaschenhalterlöchern und Gekabels. (gerade freudig Träger montiert und getestet)


----------



## Soean (5. Mai 2019)

Hat jmd das cf pro von 2018 schonmal auf eine lyrik rc2 mit 160mm upgegraded? Alternativ ne 36er - ist der Unterschied zur 34 perfomance elite spürbar oder nicht?


----------



## JohnJohnson (7. Mai 2019)

Hi Leute, 

ich habe ne Frage. Ich fahre das Jeffsy 27,5 AL Comp aus 2018 und wollte nun vorne und hinten auf 160mm hoch.

Vorne ist das ja kein Problem, aber hinten wird es ja etwas tricky. 
Ich habe schon Emais geschrieben mit YT und gefragt ob ich nicht einfach nen SuperDeluxe mit 230x65mm einbauen kann. Zurück kam nur das die es nicht getestet haben und keine Freigabe dafür geben können, nur die Topmodelle haben ja 160mm wobei mich da wunderrt ob der Rahmen von den Abstnden anders ist...?
Wenn das Einbaumaß, das gleiche ist von Auge zu Auge gemessen, also egal ob x60 oder x65, dann sollte das doch kein Problem sein oder?
Es ist ja nicht so ganz viel Spiel zwischen Sitzrohr und Rahmen mit dem x60 Dämpfer, also im Falle das der Dämpfer doch länger ist, da ja eigentlich 5mm mehr Hub da sind. 

beste Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blacksheep87 (7. Mai 2019)

230x65 passt


----------



## michlbike (7. Mai 2019)

JohnJohnson schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich habe ne Frage. Ich fahre das Jeffsy 27,5 AL Comp aus 2018 und wollte nun vorne und hinten auf 160mm hoch.
> 
> ...


Hab nen DVO Topaz mit 230x65 drin ... geht problemlos ... ist ja im Topmodell auch so ...


----------



## Tidi (7. Mai 2019)

Die werden sich da nur rechtlich absichern, falls irgenwat mal kaputt geht, kann Keiner sagen "aber ihr habts mir doch freigegeben" ... laufen wirds sicher und tuts ja laut der Aussagen hier auch.


----------



## Sven1008 (10. Mai 2019)

Servus. Wer von euch fährt denn das Jeffsy Cf pro Race von 2018? Verbaut ist ja ne Ethirteen TRS RACE Carbon Kurbel. Fährt da jemand nen ovales Kettenblatt drauf und kann mir sagen welches? Ich habe eines von Gabaruk verbaut aber da stimmt glaub die Kettenlinie nicht 100%. Gruß Sven


----------



## DennisJeffsy27 (10. Mai 2019)

JohnJohnson schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich habe ne Frage. Ich fahre das Jeffsy 27,5 AL Comp aus 2018 und wollte nun vorne und hinten auf 160mm hoch.
> Ich habe YT quasi die selbe Frage gestellt und als Antwort kam, dass ich alle Dämpfer mit 230x60 bzw 230x65 verbauen kann.
> ...


----------



## DennisJeffsy27 (10. Mai 2019)

Soean schrieb:


> Hat jmd das cf pro von 2018 schonmal auf eine lyrik rc2 mit 160mm upgegraded? Alternativ ne 36er - ist der Unterschied zur 34 perfomance elite spürbar oder nicht?


Das würde mich auch interessieren, da ich vor der selben Entscheidung stehe..... 
Ich denke schon, dass es einen Unterschied gibt, da sonst die Daseinsberechtigung für die 36 bzw Lyrik nicht gegeben wäre.....


----------



## Soean (11. Mai 2019)

Ja dann los teste mal 

Denke mal downhill Fähigkeiten nehmen zu, die frage ist wie sehr uphill leidet 

Gerade weiß rot sieht mega aus, einer von gmbn hat ne lyrik an nem weißen yt


----------



## DennisJeffsy27 (11. Mai 2019)

Ich stell mir die Farbkombination auch sehr geil vor 
Als erstes wird nun erstmal der Dämpfer ausgetauscht und dann kommt die Gabel dran.


----------



## michi1395 (11. Mai 2019)

Hallo Leute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi1395 (11. Mai 2019)

Da diese Forum sehr aktiv ist stelle ich die Frage jetzt einfach hier: stehe kurz vor dem Kauf des Jeffsy 29 CF pro Race. Jetzt ist meine Frage ob die Antriebskombi mit e13 und Shimano xtr gut funktioniert oder ob ihr nicht so begeistert seid?
Finde das Rad optisch der Hammer. Und fährt jemand von euch bei 183cm und SL 86 das Jeffsy in XL? Bin mir
 Diesbezüglich auch nicht ganz sicher. Hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen!


----------



## michlbike (11. Mai 2019)

michi1395 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist meine Frage ob die Antriebskombi mit e13 und Shimano xtr



Puuh ... da bekommst du jetzt viele Meinungen ... bei mir seit fast 3000km problemlos ... (erste Kassette, nun dritte Kette) ....


----------



## edeltoaster (12. Mai 2019)

Nach Austausch eines Kassettenteiles (der Support von e13 ist extrem entgegenkommend!), problemlos auf zweiter Kette (mit SLX-Schaltwerk und XT-Shifter). Die Kombi kann auch Dreck 1a ab.


----------



## GuidoM (12. Mai 2019)

Ich habe das gleiche Rad, allerdings n „M“ und bin heute meine erste Runde gefahren. Komme von einer XT/SLX-Kombi und bin schon begeistert.
Schalten ist viel knackiger als bei der alten Kombi.
Allerdings ist vorne ein 32er Kettenblatt verbaut, was in naher Zukunft rausfliegt und gegen ein 28er getauscht wird, denn den leichtesten Gang habe ich recht schnell erreicht.
Ich habe heute schon mal getestet, wie die Kurbeln zu demontieren sind. Das ist mit einem 8er Inbus einfach. Dann braucht es noch ein Spezialwerkzeug für die Demontage des KB. Ist aber für 15,- € schon bestellt.

Wenn wir gerade beim Thema sind:
Das verbaute KB ist ein E13 SL mit 8mm Offset. Im Netz bekomme ich aber nur die Version „M“ mit einem Offset von 5mm. Ist das ein Thema?
Dann fiel mir heute auf, dass in den beiden leichtesten Gängen beim Zurückkurbeln die Kette auf das nächst untere Ritzel läuft. Außerdem läuft die Kette in den leichtesten Gängen recht schief.
Wir das mit 5mm Offset behoben oder muss ich mich damit abfinden?


----------



## H-P (14. Mai 2019)

GuidoM schrieb:


> Wenn wir gerade beim Thema sind:
> Das verbaute KB ist ein E13 SL mit 8mm Offset. Im Netz bekomme ich aber nur die Version „M“ mit einem Offset von 5mm. Ist das ein Thema?
> Dann fiel mir heute auf, dass in den beiden leichtesten Gängen beim Zurückkurbeln die Kette auf das nächst untere Ritzel läuft. Außerdem läuft die Kette in den leichtesten Gängen recht schief.
> Wir das mit 5mm Offset behoben oder muss ich mich damit abfinden?



https://r2-bike.com/ETHIRTEEN-Kettenblatt-SL-Guidering-Direct-Mount-Narrow-Wide

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=273725;menu=1000,2,84;page=16

Das mit dem zurückkurbeln ist bei mir leider auch, wollte es demnächst mal mit einer 12-fach Kette probieren, das hat wohl bei einigen geholfen.


----------



## Sven1008 (14. Mai 2019)

H-P schrieb:


> https://r2-bike.com/ETHIRTEEN-Kettenblatt-SL-Guidering-Direct-Mount-Narrow-Wide
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=273725;menu=1000,2,84;page=16
> 
> Das mit dem zurückkurbeln ist bei mir leider auch, wollte es demnächst mal mit einer 12-fach Kette probieren, das hat wohl bei einigen geholfen.


Mit der 12fach ist es auch nicht optimal. Habe heute mit Ethirteen telefoniert und die Jungs meinen das wäre teilweise normal mit dem Anspringen der Kette beim Rückwärtskurbeln. Das liegt halt an der großen Bandbreite der Kassette. Ich glaub das einfach mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GuidoM (14. Mai 2019)

Sven1008 schrieb:


> Ich glaub das einfach mal


----------



## edeltoaster (17. Mai 2019)

Wie sieht's mit euren Erfahrungen bzgl Wechseln der innenverlegten Züge (der Sattelstütze in meinem Falle) aus? Würde mich über etwas Input freuen bevor ich das weiter angehe, siehe hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schaltzugwechsel-wie-aussenhuelle-ueber-zug-faedeln.890043/. 
Die E13 TRS+ Stütze servicen war jedenfalls mal super-easy und hat echt einen klaren Unterschied gemacht.


----------



## Marius96 (17. Mai 2019)

Würde einen neuen Zug an den alten bzw. die Außenhülle kleben und dann vorsichtig bis unten hin durchziehen, die neue Außenhülle dann drüber schieben. Fummelei wird das sowieso.


----------



## edeltoaster (17. Mai 2019)

Den neuen Zug hab ich bereits drin, mir geht's nur drum möglichst stressfrei die neue Außenhülle drüber zu bekommen.


----------



## edeltoaster (17. Mai 2019)

Sekundenkleber und Tape, kurz warten, ziehen, fertig.


----------



## DennisJeffsy27 (17. Mai 2019)

So, nun ist es passiert und ich habe mir den Topaz T3air von DVO gegönnt.
Nun soll die 34er von Fox getauscht werden. 
Allerdings bin ich mir noch unschlüssig, welche Federgabel am besten zum Jeffsy und Topaz passen würde.... 
Ich schwanke zwischen einer 36er Grip 2 von Fox einer Lyrik Ultimate oder der DVO Diamond.
Der Federweg soll 160mm betragen.


----------



## Tidi (18. Mai 2019)

I  BOS Deville ...


----------



## DennisJeffsy27 (18. Mai 2019)

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich die BOS Deville nicht auf dem Schirm hatte...
Wie ist die vom Ansprechverhalten?
Die Fox 36er soll wohl hoch im Federweg stehen und bisschen härter sein wie die anderen.
Die Lyrik ist eigentlich mien Favorit, da die Gabel 300 Euro günstiger ist.
Allerdings habe ich gelesen, dass die Gabel eher plüschig sein soll.
Über die neue DVO Diamond D1 habe ich  leider bisher nichts gefunden.
Kann mir jemand das Verhalten der Gabeln bestätigen?


----------



## michlbike (18. Mai 2019)

34er mit 160mm Airshaft ... fahre ich seit 2 Wochen mit Topaz ... passt


----------



## Tidi (18. Mai 2019)

Die Deville ist im realen Leben so wie in den Tests auch beschrieben - mega sensibles Ansprechverhalten und sie muss auf die Rübe bekommen, entspannt plüschig dahinrollen ist nich so komfortabel, wenn man aber nicht langsam fahren kann und will, wird man sie lieben. Aber Achtung - kn Deutschland bekommst keine Teile mehr, geht leider Alles nur noch über französische Shops, selbst sports nut is nich mehr BOS Servicepartner. Service machen sicher noch Einige, is was defekt, kannst erstma lange Wartezeit einplanen .... leider, denn BOS baut echt gutes Zeug!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soean (18. Mai 2019)

Würde die lyrik nehmen, kriegst momentan fur 789€ - preislich einfach ungeschlagen meiner Meinung nach.

Wenns Geld egal ist nimm aber die 36er


----------



## edeltoaster (18. Mai 2019)

Falls wer mal (wie ich hrhr) das Problem hat dass das Gewinde des Remote-Hebels des e13 TRS+ Droppers nicht mehr richtig greift: eine M4 x 20mm Länge (5mm länger) sollte an der kritischen Stelle vorbeikommen und mit einem Cent-Betrag Investition wieder zu bestem Halt führen. Keine Ahnung warum da nicht ohnehin eine 20mm Schraube drinnen ist, dann wäre das erst garnicht passiert.


----------



## Skydive93 (18. Mai 2019)

waren heute im bikepark unterwegs und mussten feststellen das die bremsscheiben bei nem kumpel am 27 jeffsy aus 2018 plötzlich komplett lose waren. sowohl hinten als auch vorne.... original sram scheibe und seit kauf null komma null daran gemacht.
Kommt sowas öfters vor?


----------



## 2pi (18. Mai 2019)

edeltoaster schrieb:


> Falls wer mal (wie ich hrhr) das Problem hat dass das Gewinde des Remote-Hebels des e13 TRS+ Droppers nicht mehr richtig greift: eine M4 x 20mm Länge (5mm länger) sollte an der kritischen Stelle vorbeikommen und mit einem Cent-Betrag Investition wieder zu bestem Halt führen. Keine Ahnung warum da nicht ohnehin eine 20mm Schraube drinnen ist, dann wäre das erst garnicht passiert.


Das war bei den 2017er Modellen schon so   Habe das Feedback auch schon an e*13 weitergegeben.
Da haben sie im wahrsten Sinne echt ne Schraube locker.


----------



## edeltoaster (18. Mai 2019)

Hatte denen gestern auch gemailt, gab's in den damaligen Fällen Ersatz für den Hebel? War mir etwas peinlich, hatte erst eine Gummiolive für die optimale Installation erbeten; hatte bei mir einfach gefehlt. Der Außenzug war bei meinem 2018er Jeffsy echt schlecht angebracht. Habe das jetzt ordentlich gemacht, der Auslösewiderstand wurde viel besser.


----------



## 2pi (18. Mai 2019)

Musste die Schraube im Urlaub ersetzen. Der Zug, der nicht mehr hielt, war der eigentlich Grund für die Reklamation. Den haben sie aber ohne Murren zugeschickt.


----------



## edeltoaster (21. Mai 2019)

Bekomme einen komplett neuen Hebel für die Remote. Die Remotes aus früher 2017 Produktion hätten noch die zu kurze Schraube, jetzt wäre das nicht mehr so. Wäre natürlich gleich besser so gewesen, aber über den Support kann man bei e13 wirklich nicht meckern.


----------



## funnymatze (5. Juni 2019)

Ich hab aktuell Probleme mit meinem Fox Float DPS Evol (150mm) aus meinem Jeffsy CF Pro aus 2017.
Als das Bike "Neu" war hat der Lockout (=Firm Stellung) quasi immer bei 0% Federweg richtig hart blockiert. Das ist für längeres auftreten auf Teerstraßen wie letzte Woche am Gardasee super hilfreich, da dann die Geometrie des Bikes viel Uphill geeigneter ist.
Mit der Zeit ist die Firm Stellung aber immer mehr abgesackt, in Richtung 20-30% (ähnlich meiner Negativ Federweg Einstellung).
Ich hatte den Dämpfer dann beim Service. Mit frischem Service war alles wie beim alten und der Dämpfer hat quasi fast bei 0% blockiert. Nach ein par Touren ist das Verhalten jedoch wieder wie vorher, dass der Dämpfer die 0% Lockout nicht mehr hält.

Wie ist das bei euch? Ich finde den Lockout bei 0% super praktisch, da damit das Bike echt eine Uphill Rakete ist.


----------



## DennisJeffsy27 (10. Juni 2019)

Moin, hat jemand einen 40mm Vorbau beim 27.5 Jeffsy verbaut und welche Erfahrung habt ihr damit gemacht?
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feind84 (11. Juni 2019)

DennisJeffsy27 schrieb:


> Moin, hat jemand einen 40mm Vorbau beim 27.5 Jeffsy verbaut und welche Erfahrung habt ihr damit gemacht?
> Gruß


Hi Dennis,
also ich fahre das 2018er Jeffsy AL bei 1.74cm in M und habe seit ca. 3 Monaten den original Vorbau gegen einen 35/35er Atlas getauscht, noch dazu fahre ich seit fastz Anbeginn einen 800er Lenker.
Ich für mich fühle mich seit dem Vorbau Umbau viel viel mehr in das Bike eingebunden, sitze viel Direkter darauf. Ich für mich bin glücklich damit.
Grüße
Manu


----------



## Tidi (11. Juni 2019)

So unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker, hab mit ebenfalls 1.74 sowohl beim 17er Al als auch jetzt beim 18er CF auf 60mm umgeschraubt ... kürzer wär für mich absolut nix ...


----------



## DennisJeffsy27 (12. Juni 2019)

Habe mir nun einen 40er Vorbau bestellt....
Ich werde es einfach mal ausprobieren und schauen, ob mir dass bei meinem 18ner CF Pro in Mgefällt.... 
Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Skydive93 (14. Juni 2019)

Ich brauch mal kurz eure tipps zum thema lenker...
ich hab seit ca 1 Monat Probleme mit meinen Handgelenken ab so ca 5km...

Jeffsy 27 AL comp 2018, dh Raceface Turbine R 35 lenker und den sdg slatter griffen.

Hab den Lenker schon extem nach oben bzw nach unten gedreht (also auch dazwischen getestet), dass half alles nicht recht... 

Im Bild sieht man die beiden Punkte, wo es zwickt bzw. unangenehm wird... Quelle#: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Human-Hands-Front-Back.jpg





Was könnte ich noch testen bzw. kann man das Problem mit anderen Griffen lösen? Evtl nicht ganz so konkaven Griffen wie die SGD?


----------



## herbert2010 (14. Juni 2019)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> Ich brauch mal kurz eure tipps zum thema lenker...
> ich hab seit ca 1 Monat Probleme mit meinen Handgelenken ab so ca 5km...
> 
> Jeffsy 27 AL comp 2018, dh Raceface Turbine R 35 lenker und den sdg slatter griffen.
> ...


Die sattel neigung mal anders einstellen 

Lg


----------



## Skydive93 (14. Juni 2019)

warum das?
hab aktuell den sqlab 60x oben und der passt von der neigung. da tut nichts weh und ist ein Traum.
Problem mit den Händen ist sowohl beim sqlab und beim sdg sattel aufgetreten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (14. Juni 2019)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> warum das?
> hab aktuell den sqlab 60x oben und der passt von der neigung. da tut nichts weh und ist ein Traum.
> Problem mit den Händen ist sowohl beim sqlab und beim sdg sattel aufgetreten...


Wenn du denn sattel zb weiter nach hinten neigst entlastest du die hände, testen kostet nix


----------



## Skydive93 (14. Juni 2019)

das stimmt 
morgen mal testen


----------



## Tidi (14. Juni 2019)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> Ich brauch mal kurz eure tipps zum thema lenker...
> ich hab seit ca 1 Monat Probleme mit meinen Handgelenken ab so ca 5km...
> 
> Jeffsy 27 AL comp 2018, dh Raceface Turbine R 35 lenker und den sdg slatter griffen.
> ...


Seit dem Wechsel auf 12° Backsweep Syntace Vector ist das bei mir besser geworden. Danke für den Tip mit der Sattelneigung nach hinten, teste ich auch nochmal.


----------



## JohnJohnson (15. Juni 2019)

Moin,

habe mir heute den letzten Super Deluxe Coil bei Chainreaction geschossen, hat schon jemand nen Coil am laufen?
Falls ja, lasst was hören!
Und gibt es andere Federmöglichkeiten als den normalen Stahl von Rockshox, finde irgendwie nichts in 151mm was leichter is..

Dazu werde ich die Gabel auf 160mm traveln, fahre jetz seit November mit 150 aber so 160mm und der Dämpfer dann sollte es die perfekte Rakete sein! 

Fuck Jeffsy bockt einfach...!


----------



## Stetox (16. Juni 2019)

Entweder in diesem Thread oder in _"Who is Jeffsy?"_ solltest du dank der Suchfunktion eigentlich was finden.
Als alternative Feder sollen _Super Alloy Racing_ gut sein.


----------



## poekelz (17. Juni 2019)

Mein e13 Laufrad (Jeffsy 27 CF1 2018) hinten hat Spiel (also die Nabe vermute ich) und zwar mittlerweile soviel das es klappert wenn ich das Rad aus 20cm Höhw aufsetzten lasse. Hat jemand einen Tipp wo nach ich suchen muss? 

EDIT: War ganz einfach, die Achse ist geschraubt, hat auf der Bremsscheibenseite ein Gewinde. Ich habe es von (zuviel) Fett befreit und etwas Schraubensicherung aufgetragen. Danach das ganze wieder handwarm angezogen und eingebaut. Resultat: kein Spiel mehr.


----------



## Ridecanyon (20. Juni 2019)

Nach nur einem halben Jahr sind die Kugellager im Hauptlager meines 2018 Jeffsy CF Pro richtig fest, sowas hab ich nach so kurzer Zeit noch nicht gesehen. Hatte das schon wer, wie reagiert YT da? 

Danke!


----------



## g0oFy (20. Juni 2019)

Ridecanyon schrieb:


> Nach nur einem halben Jahr sind die Kugellager im Hauptlager meines 2018 Jeffsy CF Pro richtig fest, sowas hab ich nach so kurzer Zeit noch nicht gesehen. Hatte das schon wer, wie reagiert YT da?
> 
> Danke!


Hatte ich bei meinem 29er auch. Beim wechsel der Lager ist mir aufgefallen das die ausgebauten Lager einwandfrei laufen. 
Grund war, dass die Abstandshülse zwischen den Lagern etwas zu lang war (0.2mm oder so). Dadurch waren die lager verspannt. 
Habe die Hülse dann passend abgeschliffen. Seit dem laufen die neuen Lager einwandfrei.


----------



## Ridecanyon (20. Juni 2019)

Danke für dein Feedback, sowas hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, Lager sehen generell noch gut aus. Wie hast du die Lager ausgebaut? Will mir eigentlich keinen Abzieher kaufen...


----------



## g0oFy (20. Juni 2019)

Auf einer Seite ist ein Lager drin. Das habe ich mit einem Splintaustreiber schön gleichmäßig ausgetrieben. Dazu sind in der Abstandshülse extra Vertiefungen.
Die 2 Lager auf der anderen Seite kann man dann mit ner Schraube/U-Scheiben/Nuss Kombination herausziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ridecanyon (21. Juni 2019)

Danke, werde ich auch mal so machen!


----------



## g0oFy (21. Juni 2019)

Falls bei dir die Hülse auch zu lang ist, sei aber vorsichtig beim kürzen. Lieber ein mal mehr messen als das sie hinterher zu kurz ist


----------



## Ridecanyon (21. Juni 2019)

Hab das einzelne Lager nur bisschen raus geklopft, jetzt läuft alles wie es soll. Leider hat YT aber bei der Montage einen der O-Ringe unterschlagen, den werde ich noch nachfordern


----------



## SickboyLC4 (24. Juni 2019)

g0oFy schrieb:


> Hatte ich bei meinem 29er auch. Beim wechsel der Lager ist mir aufgefallen das die ausgebauten Lager einwandfrei laufen.
> Grund war, dass die Abstandshülse zwischen den Lagern etwas zu lang war (0.2mm oder so). Dadurch waren die lager verspannt.
> Habe die Hülse dann passend abgeschliffen. Seit dem laufen die neuen Lager einwandfrei.



Habe mein 29´er auch im Frühjahr neu gelagert, nach dem Pulvern.


Alte Lager vom Hinterbau waren alle völlig in Ordnung und hatten auch keinen Rostansatz.
Tretlager ebenfalls völlig ok.
Lediglich der Steuersatz war deutlich hinüber (der Acros ist unten aber eh mehr schlecht als Recht gedichtet)

Sehr wirchtig beim Zusammenbau ist Reihenfolge, bzw. die Tatsache alle Schrauben vom Hinterbau

erstmal ein wenig reinschrauben
dann alle komplett reinschrauben (jede Schraube jeweils paar Umdehungen weiter, dann die nächste)
und erst dann mit Drehmoment dranzugehen.

Immer stressfrei arbeiten, ohne Gewalt, immer zwischendurch die Bewegung vom Hinterbau prüfen, die Alugewinde sind sonst schnell hinüber.
Lieber noch mal alles auseinandernehmen und von der anderen Seite langsam anfangen,

Bei mir haben die "Upper Link Bolts" unglaublich Stress gemacht (war kaum möglich den Gewindeanfang zu finden und kam dann schief) , wenn vorher die andere Verschraubung schon drin war.


Wahrscheinlich ist es bei den meisten kein Thema aber vll spart es dem ein oder anderen Nerven.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (3. Juli 2019)

DennisJeffsy27 schrieb:


> Habe mir nun einen 40er Vorbau bestellt....
> Ich werde es einfach mal ausprobieren und schauen, ob mir dass bei meinem 18ner CF Pro in Mgefällt....
> Danke für eure Antworten


Und was meinste? Merkst ein Unterschied zum 50er Vorbau?

Gruß aus dem Harz


----------



## Soean (9. Juli 2019)

Soo upgrade auf 160/160 ist vollbracht. Völlig neues Fahrrad jetzt  unheimlich viel Sicherheit ggü fox34 und dps - echt der Wahnsinn. 

Uphill hat ein bisschen gelitten ist aber mehr als verkraftbar


----------



## Skydive93 (9. Juli 2019)

schaut extrem gut aus


----------



## Trialbiker82 (10. Juli 2019)

Soean schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 882950
> 
> Soo upgrade auf 160/160 ist vollbracht. Völlig neues Fahrrad jetzt  unheimlich viel Sicherheit ggü fox34 und dps - echt der Wahnsinn.
> 
> Uphill hat ein bisschen gelitten ist aber mehr als verkraftbar


Wie verhält sich den die Breite vom Baron 2.4 zum TK 2.3? Ist er schmaler?


----------



## Dani_Degi (13. Juli 2019)

Jeffsy AL 27
Revive
Aggressor
Rt3
Odi
28t blatt
Stealth  
....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skydive93 (25. Juli 2019)

so heute die slx brake bestellt, da bei der guide die Belagsrückstellung zickt und ich keinen Nerv mehr an der Bremse verlieren will 
so nun  stellt sich die Frage wie ich bei der hinteren Bremse am besten die innenverlegten Bremsleitungen tauschen kann ohne das ganze rad mit dot/mineralöl zu versauen.

Wie stellt ihr das so an?
zukleben? Schraube? 
Wie ist das innendrin so aufgebaut? Liegen die leitungen im Rahmen nur rum oder sind da nochmals extra kleine röhrchen für die leitungen drin?

danke für eure tipps


----------



## Xjrbenjamin (25. Juli 2019)

Bremsmedium raus, Leitung am Hebel trennen, neue Leitung einfädeln (Gedultsspiel bei mir ging es nur nach entfernen der Gabel. Im Steuerrohr sind beim AL-Model Führungen durch die du durch musst), dann neu befüllen und entlüften


----------



## Skydive93 (25. Juli 2019)

ah top danke


----------



## Kleiner-Schwabe (25. Juli 2019)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> so nun  stellt sich die Frage wie ich bei der hinteren Bremse am besten die innenverlegten Bremsleitungen tauschen kann ohne das ganze rad mit dot/mineralöl zu versauen.
> 
> Wie stellt ihr das so an?
> zukleben? Schraube?
> ...



Von SRAM, bzw. RS gibt es ein kleines Tool, das hat an jeder Seite ein Gewinde - hab gerade gegoogelt, nennt sich Barb Connector. Damit kannst du die neue Leitung mit der alten verbinden und durchziehen. Außerdem verschließt du gleichzeitig auch noch die alte Leitung, damit keine Bremsflüssigkeit rausläuft (im Idealfall).


----------



## S.Tschuschke (26. Juli 2019)

Ich hab die Gabel auch demontiert und dann die Leitung durchgezogen. Das ging dann einfacher. Ansonsten kannst du auch versuchen mit der alten einen Draht durchzuziehen an dem du dann die neue einziehst. Hat bei mir jedoch nicht funktioniert  Rest ist einfach.


----------



## Skydive93 (27. Juli 2019)

so danke für die tipps 
heute die slx eingebaut. geile optik wie ich finde . Hebel schimmern leicht blau
morgen mal schauen wie sich die slx am trail macht mit den centerline   druckpunkt ist auf den ersten blick ziemlich geil

Jemand eine idee was ich für einen adapter für die e13 sattelstütze mit der 7120 brauche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edeltoaster (27. Juli 2019)

Oha ist das diese neue SLX Bremse? Könntest du auch mal versuchen 1-2 gute Bilder des Hebels zu machen? Habe mich die ganze Zeit gefragt ob der SLX-Blauschimmer der 71xxer Reihe sich nicht total mit schwarzen Elementen beißt.


----------



## Skydive93 (27. Juli 2019)

jop
heute mal auf den trails getestet
absolut top. kein vergleich zu der guide. erste abfahrt erste kurve stand ich erstmal  extrem wenig kraft notwendig zum bremsen.

zum blau. ich finds nicht schlecht, dachte aber brim kauf dass es matt schwarz ist 

bilder sind im wald bei bewölkten himmel. bei sonne noch bisschen heller


----------



## edeltoaster (27. Juli 2019)

Super, danke für den visuellen Eindruck im Realbetrieb.


----------



## Skydive93 (29. Juli 2019)

so nochmal ein update von mir zu der SLX.
Habe gerade festgestellt das der i-spec ev standard kompatibel mit dem Matchmaker STandard von Sram ist. Zwar nicht ganz so optimal aber es klappt   kann die Sattelstütze wieder richtig schön montieren


----------



## edeltoaster (30. Juli 2019)

Nachdem mein Float DPS Performance (2018er Modell in Jeffsy 27 AL) spackte ging er zu Fox nach Rodalben zum Rebuilt. Nach kurzer telefonischer Rücksprache wurde noch beschlossen den Hub auf 65mm zu vergrößern (kleiner Spacer raus, kostenlos) und einen Negativvolumen-Spacer zu entfernen (kostenlos). Als Überraschung wurde mir dann noch die Verstelleinheit des Performance Elite/Factory verbaut (andere Verstellungsmechanismen plus 3 stufiger Open-Mode Low Speed Compression Versteller), auch für lau. Ein 0.4er Spacer wurde mir noch dazugepackt, ich solle ihn mal testen, (wieder 0€) und für 4€ die Buchsen (teilweise) erneuert. 10/10 would send to Fox Germany again. Nach dem Wiedereinbau habe ich den Hinterbau und Dämpfer mal etwas kritischer analysiert und werde da nun mal meine Gedanken schnell herunterschreiben. Ich sollte dazusagen dass meine Erfahrungen zu 100% auf meinen Pfälzerwald Hometrails und meinen unter 68-69kg in voller Beladung basieren, Jeffsy 27 2018er AL Modell und genannter Dämpfer.

Mal davon abgesehen dass die Schmierung direkt nach dem Service natürlich klasse ist, ist der Dämpfer nun im frühen bis mittleren Federweg wirklich spürbar aktiver und lebendiger; dies schreibe ich dem veränderten Negativvolumen zu (sucht mal nach den Promo-Material zu Fox' EVOL-Technik für eine Idee wie sich das Verhalten wird). Das ist cool wenn man das möchte, das Wippen im offenen Modus wird aber natürlich etwas stärker! Da ich bei ernsthaften Uphills oder in der Ebene ohnehin den mittleren Modus nutze ist mir das aber Schnuppe.

Nächster Kern-Punkt: wenn man den Dämpfer luftleer macht und zur Equilibrierung der Kammern den Dämpfer bewegt bekommt man ein Gefühl für die Widerstände durch Progression von Kinematik und im Dämpfer. Ich dachte unreflektiert lange ok, ich brauche keinen Spacer im Dämpfer (Positivvolumen), mit meinen derzeit Gewicht hab ich eigentlich quasi immer noch einen Daumen breit Federweg an Dämpferhub über, auch nach Drops ins Flat (vll 1m, max bissel mehr?) vll marginal mehr genutzt. In der Tat ist dieser Teil des Federweges eines Jeffsy 27 nach Entleerung des Dämpfers TROTZDEM schwerst abrufbar, der effektive Federweg ist also geringer als vermutet (aufgrund der Übersetzung sind die Relationen Dämpferweg/Federweg auch nicht übertragbar, man "verliert" in Relation noch mehr Federweg!). Die Hubvergrößerung ist folgerichtig für mich am Fox DPS absolut unnötig wenn ich sinnvolle Luftdrücke benutze bei denen mir das Bike nicht in den Kniekehlen hängt. Ob das jetzt primär am kleinen Dämpfer oder der sehr starken Progression liegt kann ich ohne anderen Dämpfer leider nicht sagen. Ich greife nun aber voraus und sage schon mal: ob ich keinen, den default 0.2er oder den 0.4er Spacer nutze macht in der Federwegsnutzung bei mir bei jeweils relevanten Drücken keinen echten Unterschied und ist daher kein Argument.

Der Direktvergleich: Spacer/Drücke/Fahreindrücke.
In der Gabel (Fox 34 Rhythm) habe ich das Gefühl die Progression durch Spacer setzt erst eher später ein, und nicht schon im Midstroke. Hier, auch um Absacken zu verhindern, fahre ich ohne Spacer und bin sehr happy. Beim Dämpfer merke ich schon Unterschiede beim Optimieren des Luftdrucks. Um nicht länger theoretisch darüber nachzudenken sondern den Unterschied selbst zu "Erfahren" habe ich mal akribisch an aufeinanderfolgenden Tagen die gleiche mir gut bekannte Strecke mit den beiden mir möglichen Spacer-Extremsetups besucht. Ohne Spacer hatte ich aus bester Erinnerung auf etwa 155-160psi eingestellt, mit dem 0.4er waren es um die 140-145psi. Ich mache das so dass ich versuche in Kante 15-17mm Sag (25-28% bei Annahme 60mm Hub) stehend und 19mm sitzend (etwa 30% bei Annahme 65mm Hub) zu erreichen; und Gefühl. Die Prozentangabe als Gesamthub vom Dämpfer macht bei Hubvarianz nicht soviel Sinn finde ich. Ich finde, ein Sag von Kante 20mm und mehr wären beim Jeffsy Uphill schon nicht mehr geil wenn man noch etwas absackt (aber jeder wie er/sie will). Wenn man bedenkt dass der nutzbare Hub noch geringer ist macht die Prozentangabe noch weniger Sinn.
Meine Kernerkenntnis nach den Vergleichsfahrten: mit dem 0.4er Spacer und weniger Druck hat Jeffsy in der Tat soviel gebügelt wie ich es noch nicht von ihm Kante. Wirklich schon fast couchig (für was es ist), Rückmeldung beim Pumpen aber noch da! Unerwarteterweise bei schnellen Schlägen etwas angenehmer als ohne Spacer; das liegt vll aber auch an meinem geringeren Gewicht. Ohne Spacer und mit mehr Druck sehr viel raciger. Stramm, direktere Rückmeldung.
Fazit für mich: ich treffe mich in der Mitte und mache wieder den 0.2er Spacer rein und teste um Kante 150psi.

Ich freue mich auch über eure Eindrücke und Erfahrungen.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (31. Juli 2019)

Das was du da mit den Spacern beschreibst deckt sich mit meinen Eindrücken beim DPS und jetzt beim FloatX .
Den DPS bin ich nur einmal ohne Spacer gefahren und fand das sofort komisch, nicht so dolle.
Der Float X stammte aus einen 2017er CF Pro Race und Original ist da ein 0.4er drin.
Ich entfernte ihn auch weil ich den Federweg nie nutze. Letzte Woche machte ich ihn spaßenshalber wieder rein und find das ansprechen wieder deutlich besser. Außerdem nutz ich den FW ähnlich wie mit ohne Spacer.
Sind 10psi weniger die ich an Luft einfülle.
Liegt wohl daran.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (4. August 2019)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Und was meinste? Merkst ein Unterschied zum 50er Vorbau?
> 
> Gruß aus dem Harz


Ich zitiere mich mal selber...
Ich habe mir im Bikemarkt günstig einen 40mm Aeffect Vorbau geschossen um zu probieren wie sich 1cm weniger on Trail so machen.
Für mich ein absoluter Zugewinn an Agilität und Sicherheit bergab aber noch kein Problem bergauf oder zu aufrechten Sitzverhalten.
Ich bin aber mit 172cm untere Grenze vom M Rahmen was die positiven Eindrücke fördert.
Probieren geht über studieren


----------



## Blacksheep87 (5. August 2019)

Zurzeit hab ich gezwungener weise den Deluxe RT wieder verbaut, da mein X2 beim Service ist und der eine Ewigkeit dauert 

Was soll ich sagen: schrecklich, einfach nur schrecklich dieses Teil.
Der ist mit schnellen Schlägen überfordert, mit harten Schlägen sowieso und komisch kicken tut er auch noch.
Wie damit jemand zufrieden sein kann?

Der x2 verrichtet schon ganz andere Dienste, ist plüschiger vermittelt aber deutlich mehr als der RT.
Auch hat er mehr Popp und kickt nicht so beschissen (klingt jetzt komisch, ist aber so)


----------



## edeltoaster (8. August 2019)

Am Ende einer Tour mit meinem 2018er Jeffsy 27 AL letzte Woche fiel mir bei meinem Asphalt-Uphill ein Knacken/Knarzen auf; nur sitzend und unter Last. Da ich eher selten und kurz Asphaltstrecken fahre könnte das auch shcon länger der Fall gewesen sein. Zuerst hatte ich mal die Sattelstütze rausgeholt, alles saubergemacht und neu bepastet sowie die Sattelklemmung gereinigt (und bepastet). Steuersatz gereinigt und neu gefettet (und Lager ausgespült und neu befüllt). Vorbau frischgemacht. Tretlager sauber und frisch. Zweiteilige e13-Kassette sauber und frisch befettet. Die Sattelstreben haben auch etwas Ballistol bekommen und ich habe den Sattel mal getauscht um den auszuschließen. 

Das Rad ist zwar gepflegt wie selten, das Knarzen blieb aber. Noch Ideen? Ich schätze es kommt nachwievor aus dem Bereich der Sattelstütze (da das Knarzen nur sitzend auftritt), ich bin aber mit meinem Latein am Ende. Pedale und Hinterbau habe ich jetzt noch nichts gemacht, erwarte mir da aber auch nichts (Pedale gut gängig und kein Spiel, Hinterbau ebenso und Knarzen auch z.B. bei Lockout).


----------



## Skydive93 (8. August 2019)

soll die nicht extrem auf das anzugsmoment vom sattel reagieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edeltoaster (8. August 2019)

Könntest du das bitte ausführen? Dort sollten die 7Nm anliegen.


----------



## Skydive93 (8. August 2019)

jop genau die 7Nm meinte ich


----------



## edeltoaster (8. August 2019)

Und inwiefern sensibel, bei zu wenig, bei zuviel?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (8. August 2019)

Hast ne andere Stütze zur Hand oder kennst jemanden?
Reicht ja ne starre zum testen.


----------



## Tobsra (8. August 2019)

edeltoaster schrieb:


> Am Ende einer Tour mit meinem 2018er Jeffsy 27 AL letzte Woche fiel mir bei meinem Asphalt-Uphill ein Knacken/Knarzen auf; nur sitzend und unter Last. Da ich eher selten und kurz Asphaltstrecken fahre könnte das auch shcon länger der Fall gewesen sein. Zuerst hatte ich mal die Sattelstütze rausgeholt, alles saubergemacht und neu bepastet sowie die Sattelklemmung gereinigt (und bepastet). Steuersatz gereinigt und neu gefettet (und Lager ausgespült und neu befüllt). Vorbau frischgemacht. Tretlager sauber und frisch. Zweiteilige e13-Kassette sauber und frisch befettet. Die Sattelstreben haben auch etwas Ballistol bekommen und ich habe den Sattel mal getauscht um den auszuschließen.
> 
> Das Rad ist zwar gepflegt wie selten, das Knarzen blieb aber. Noch Ideen? Ich schätze es kommt nachwievor aus dem Bereich der Sattelstütze (da das Knarzen nur sitzend auftritt), ich bin aber mit meinem Latein am Ende. Pedale und Hinterbau habe ich jetzt noch nichts gemacht, erwarte mir da aber auch nichts (Pedale gut gängig und kein Spiel, Hinterbau ebenso und Knarzen auch z.B. bei Lockout).


Also bei mir knarzt der Sattel, wenn ich ihn mit 7 Nm anziehe. Bin jetzt auf 6 Nm runter gegangen, da hält der Sattel auch noch und das Knarzen ist weg.


----------



## edeltoaster (8. August 2019)

Ne, ob mehr oder weniger an Sattel- oder Stützenklemmung macht eigentlich nix aus. Leider keine passende Stütze zur Hand.


----------



## edeltoaster (9. August 2019)

Bin mir sicher es ist die e13 Stütze. Hört auch direkt auf wenn ich in die zweithöchste Einraststellung oder tiefer gehe. Habe direkt den e13 Support angeschrieben was die Empfehlen. Auf das Teil nach 2 Monaten schon wieder servicen (nach einem Jahr ohne Wartung funktionierte nach einer Matschfahrt das Einrasten nur noch unzuverlässig) habe ich gerade auch eher so mittelmäßig viel Lust.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (9. August 2019)

Der Support von E13 passt.
Hab ja jetzt auch ne neue, sollte die aber auch so abkacken nach einem Jahr hol ich mir was anderes.


----------



## edeltoaster (9. August 2019)

Ja, so ging's mir bisher mit der e13 Kassette. Die wird bei genügend Verschleiß/Mucken definitiv fliegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (9. August 2019)

Gehst du dann auf Eagle?


----------



## edeltoaster (9. August 2019)

Nope. Mal schauen, 11-fach genügt mir eigentlich und Sunrace hat jetzt ne XD 10-46 oder halt SRAM unkaputtbar 10-42. 12-fach dann Microspline und Shimano XT, ist mir sympathischer.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (9. August 2019)

Jopp eigentlich reicht mir die 11fach und die Kassette taugt eigentlich auch. Aber 200€!!!
Hab letztens für meinen Golf 600€ für Bremse komplett hinten, neue Federn hinten, Klimacheck und Ölwechsel bezahlt. Irgendwie passt da trotz VW das P/L besser

Aber Sunrace hat für XD auch was?? Interessant!


----------



## edeltoaster (15. August 2019)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Hast ne andere Stütze zur Hand oder kennst jemanden?
> Reicht ja ne starre zum testen.


Habe genau das gestern Abend gemacht. Ist wie vermutet die Stütze. Habe sie dann demontiert und in der Tat war einer der Messingböckchen die als Gleitelemente und Abstandhalter fungieren mehrmals in jeweils zueinander senkrechten Achsen gebrochen. Bin mir recht sicher dass das das Knacken sehr gut erklären könnte. Ungeil: das Wartungskit ist NIRGENDS auf Lager und man wird sehen ob die Lieferzeitangaben (Kante 8 Tage) passen, e13 bietet es nämlich auch nicht mehr im EU-Shop an.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (15. August 2019)

Was hat‘n jetzt Hive gesagt?


----------



## edeltoaster (15. August 2019)

Nix gehört bisher. Fairerweise ist Biking-Hauptsaison und Ferienzeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (15. August 2019)

Dann dort anrufen. Dann klärt sich alles. War bei mir auch so. Der anfängliche Sachbearbeiter war dann im Urlaub so das Stillstand bei der Reklamation war. Dort angerufen und binnen einer Woche war die neue Stütze da.
Hartnäckig bleiben


----------



## edeltoaster (15. August 2019)

Ich denke Ersatzteile reichen. Ich sollte auch mit meinem Unmut über die Stütze zurückrudern. Wenn der Tausch der Verschleissteile alles wieder fixt war das an sich ne simple Sache. Insbesondere war das nun in einer zweiten Achse gebrochene Teil schon beim letzten (ersten) Service der Stütze gebrochen. Da es aber problemlos hielt und ich nichts zur Hand hatte habe ich es aber nicht gewechselt. Icj schätze bei einem Sturz mit ausgefahrener Stütze könnte der zweite Bruch an diesem strukturell geschwächten Teil entstanden sein der zum Knarzen führte. Und das wärevll vermeidbar gewesen hätte ich direkt getauscht.


----------



## edeltoaster (19. August 2019)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Dann dort anrufen. Dann klärt sich alles. War bei mir auch so. Der anfängliche Sachbearbeiter war dann im Urlaub so das Stillstand bei der Reklamation war. Dort angerufen und binnen einer Woche war die neue Stütze da.
> Hartnäckig bleiben


Habe eben mal angerufen. Kam sofort durch und die Sache war nach 4min geregelt. Er war sich sehr sicher dass das Knacken von dem gebrochenen Messingreiter kommt. Brauchen noch Adresse und Produktionscode der Stütze (muss ich heute Abend schauen), dann bekomme ich direkt ein Refresh Kit geschickt. Hoffe das war es dann und das Teil tut wieder wie gehabt. Mit der Menge an Messingreitern und Bushings in dem Kit kann ich ein paar Services machen. 

Die Produkte haben ihre Macken, aber der deutsche Support ist wirklich super. (Natürlich kann man jetzt argumentieren das muss er auch; aber ich sage jetzt mal positiv dass meine TRS Kassette nach Umtausch seit fast einem Jahr super tut. Toi toi toi. Ein gebrochenes Remote-Pedal wurde mir auch schon für umme ersetzt.)


----------



## Blacksheep87 (20. August 2019)

Hat wer die Gabelschaftlänge der Pike vom Jeffsy AL one 2017 in Größe L bei der Hand?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (20. August 2019)

Bei Größe M sind es 17cm.
Weiß nicht ob das Steuerrohr bei L länger wird.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (20. August 2019)

edeltoaster schrieb:


> Habe eben mal angerufen. Kam sofort durch und die Sache war nach 4min geregelt. Er war sich sehr sicher dass das Knacken von dem gebrochenen Messingreiter kommt. Brauchen noch Adresse und Produktionscode der Stütze (muss ich heute Abend schauen), dann bekomme ich direkt ein Refresh Kit geschickt. Hoffe das war es dann und das Teil tut wieder wie gehabt. Mit der Menge an Messingreitern und Bushings in dem Kit kann ich ein paar Services machen.
> 
> Die Produkte haben ihre Macken, aber der deutsche Support ist wirklich super. (Natürlich kann man jetzt argumentieren das muss er auch; aber ich sage jetzt mal positiv dass meine TRS Kassette nach Umtausch seit fast einem Jahr super tut. Toi toi toi. Ein gebrochenes Remote-Pedal wurde mir auch schon für umme ersetzt.)



Anrufen ist manchmal die bessere Option
Schön wenn Dir geholfen wurde


----------



## Blacksheep87 (20. August 2019)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Bei Größe M sind es 17cm.
> Weiß nicht ob das Steuerrohr bei L länger wird.


Ok danke,
1,5cm länger ists beim L.
Dann passt eine Gabel mit 17cm Schaft sicher nicht


----------



## Trialbiker82 (20. August 2019)

Nä wird eng denk ich


----------



## Tidi (20. August 2019)

Kommt druff an, ob die hohe Steuersatzkappe oder der flache Deckel drauf steckt ... machte bei mir damals gut 1cm aus.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (21. August 2019)

Tidi schrieb:


> Kommt druff an, ob die hohe Steuersatzkappe oder der flache Deckel drauf steckt ... machte bei mir damals gut 1cm aus.


Du hattest die Vorbau direkt auf der Kappe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tidi (21. August 2019)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Du hattest die Vorbau direkt auf der Kappe?


Jupp, den flachen statt hohen Abschlussdeckel und Vorbau direkt drauf, da allerdings noch mit ungekürztem Schaft ...


----------



## Skydive93 (21. August 2019)

oha fährst du tief unten


----------



## Tidi (21. August 2019)

Habe allerdings auch schonmal beim Kauf einer gebrauchten Forke vergessen nach der Schaftlänge zu fragen und dann kam sie an und hatte nur knapp 13cm ... nuja bei 11cm Steuerrohr blieb da nur noch den Vorbau ohne Abschlußkappe auf den Klemmkonus gesetzt und Vorbau war halt dat Flachste wo jibt ...


----------



## Skydive93 (22. August 2019)

gibts eigentlich gerüchte ob nächstes jahr wieder ein framekit kommt?


----------



## Skydive93 (9. September 2019)

Mahlzeit zusammen,
ich hab mal wieder eine Frage bzw. brauche eure Meinung. Ich tu mich extrem hart mit der Dämpfereinstellung beim Jeffsy 27 von 2018 mit dem deluxe dämpfer.
Hatte den Dämpfer zur Wartung mal wieder offen und jetzt steht das Einstellen wieder dran. SAG ~30%, 75kg bei 120PSI (laut meiner Pumpe). Habe beim Ausbau festgestellt, dass sich meine Einstellung der Zugstufe über die Zeit richtung Hase bewegt hat / stand beim Ausbau komplett auf schnell. Ich hab mich letztends mal bisschen im Hof/am Randstein gespielt und eigentlich keinen großen Unterschied festgestellt beim drehen am Zugstufen-Rädchen (Außer vlt bei den letzten 2 Stufen vor der Schnecke). 
Wo steht ihr da so mit den CLicks? bzw. gibts von euch einen Tipp wie es besser geht? bzw wie stellt ihr das so ein?
Habs mit Hinterradhochziehen versucht, bis ich nur noch einen leichten Überschwinger hatte. Der Überschwinger war dann relativ klein wo ich fast komplett auf Schnecke war. Kann also auch nicht der goldene Weg sein.

Aktuell ist mein Ansatz auf Hase lassen und solltes mich mal von hinten bisschen katapultieren ein zwei clicks runter?? Kann man den Ansatz so gehen?


----------



## 2pi (9. September 2019)

Gibt viele Videos dazu.
Für's Jeffsy Grundsetup nach dem Sag einstellen reicht aber folgendes: Dämpfer aufmachen und Rebound auf Hase.
Hohen Bordstein im Sitzen runterfahren und Dämpfer beobachten. Solange gen Schildkröte drehen, bis der Dämpfer exakt 1 mal nachwippt (also einfährt, ausfährt, Ruhelage im Sag).


----------



## Skydive93 (9. September 2019)

jo genau so hab ichs gemacht. 
Dann ist wohl die Einstellung auf Hase genau richtig. War für mich nur merkwürdig, dass ich komplett auf Hase gehen muss.

danke dir


----------



## Robsi82 (9. September 2019)

Ich habe den Dämpfer auch auf ganz schnell. Wenn ich ihn langsamer fahre verhärtet er bei längeren Abfahrten merklich. 
Habe mir schon überlegt den Dämpfer zu tauschen. Aber Weiß nicht welcher sinnvoll wäre


----------



## runway69ny (24. September 2019)

Ich habe im 2018er Jeffsy 27 den RockShox Deluxe gegen einen gebrauchten Fox X2 (hier im Bikemarkt erworben) getauscht und dieser passt perfekt zum Jeffsy. Ich habe 70 - 75kg und fahre den X2 aktuell mit 2 Spacer und den Rebound 2 clicks schneller als vor Fox vorgeschlagen. Alternativ sind etliche Jeffsy Fahrer auch mit Coil unterwegs und auch durchwegs begeistert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skydive93 (24. September 2019)

runway69ny schrieb:


> Ich habe im 2018er Jeffsy 27 den RockShox Deluxe gegen einen gebrauchten Fox X2 (hier im Bikemarkt erworben) getauscht und dieser passt perfekt zum Jeffsy. Ich habe 70 - 75kg und fahre den X2 aktuell mit 2 Spacer und den Rebound 2 clicks schneller als vor Fox vorgeschlagen. Alternativ sind etliche Jeffsy Fahrer auch mit Coil unterwegs und auch durchwegs begeistert.



wie macht sich der unterschied bemerkbar?
mehr pop? mehr bügeln?


----------



## Blacksheep87 (24. September 2019)

Bügelt besser, ist sensibler und hat aber auch mehr Pop.

Wie ich meinen X2 beim Service hatte und mit dem Deluxe RT gefahren bin waren das Welten...
Der RT kickt ganz unsympatisch, bügeln kann der nicht und überhaupt, sowas will ich mein ganzes Leben nicht mehr haben...


----------



## runway69ny (24. September 2019)

"Bügelt besser, ist sensibler und hat aber auch mehr Pop." -> stimmt. 

Wird der X2 ohne Spacer gefahren, dann wird alles gebügelt, aber die Spritzigkeit bzw. das Gefühl für den Untergrund geht etwas verloren. Mit 2 Spacer und etwas mehr rebound habe ich mein perfektes Setup gefunden.
Der X2 bietet halt viele Setup Möglichkeiten, sodass man die Charakteristik des Dämpfers nach eigener Vorliebe einstellen kann.

Durch die super Performance des X2 hatte die Pike Gabel Probleme hier mitzuhalten.
Habe die Gabel mittels neuen Debon Airshaft (~30€) auf 160mm geändert und fahre mit 2 Neopos in der Luftkammer. 

Nun passen Gabel und Dämpfer sehr gut zusammen - das Bike macht einfach voll Spaß im technischen Downhill und ist auch auf normalen Tails noch lebendig ohne dass es zu langweilig wird ;-)


----------



## Blacksheep87 (24. September 2019)

Ich fahr z.b. Alle 5 Spacer bei ~220 Psi (85kg nackt)
Federweg wird gut ausgenutzt, ist sensibel genug ohne jedoch zu wenig Feedback zu geben, auch perfekt beim springen.

überleg aber die ganze Zeit ob ich die Pike tauschen soll...
Debonairshaft, 160mm, 2 Neopos und 1 Token und 105 Psi... so richtig zufrieden bin ich nicht


----------



## Skydive93 (24. September 2019)

da überleg auch aktuell auch...
3 länder enduro trails wars ganz vernünftig aber in serfaus über die bremswellen hatte ich das gefühl keine Federgabel zu haben ...
Hätt da evtl weniger sag fahren müssen??


----------



## Blacksheep87 (24. September 2019)

Samstag in Serfaus war ganz schrecklich

Mit wenig SAG meinst du weicher/wenig Luft?
Wenn ja wäre das für mich keine Option, da mir die Gabel dann zu schnell durch den Federweg rauscht, geht gar nicht, vorallem auf stufigen Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skydive93 (24. September 2019)

ne mein von 30% vlt auf 20%.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (24. September 2019)

Ich fahr mit 10-15%, bringt mMn bei Bremswellen auch nichts...

Die 36er Fox Grip 2 von einem Bekannten läuft da deutlich besser


----------



## 4Stroke (24. September 2019)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> da überleg auch aktuell auch...
> 3 länder enduro trails wars ganz vernünftig aber in serfaus über die bremswellen hatte ich das gefühl keine Federgabel zu haben ...
> Hätt da evtl weniger sag fahren müssen??



Da wirst du bei Rock Shox dran gewöhnen müssen...


----------



## Blacksheep87 (24. September 2019)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Da wirst du bei Rock Shox dran gewöhnen müssen...


Auch mit der neuen Lyrik nicht besser?


----------



## 4Stroke (24. September 2019)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Auch mit der neuen Lyrik nicht besser?



Doch. Er hat aber soweit ich weiss noch das 2018er Fahrwerk.


----------



## Skydive93 (24. September 2019)

jo 2018 pike
ist aber der 160mm 2019 debonair shaft verbaut. dämpfer müsste der charger 2 sein


----------



## Blacksheep87 (24. September 2019)

Ich hab noch die ältere...
Wenn die fox nicht so teuer wär.

Darum die Frage nach der neuen Lyrik


----------



## 2pi (24. September 2019)

Die Bremswellen in Serfaus waren auch mit der Fox36 Grip 2 ermüdend im Juli. Wird aber definitv besser sein, als mit der Pike.
Ich denke, die neue Lyrik Ultimate steht der aktuellen Fox praktisch in nichts nach und kostet mit 780€ fast die Hälfte.


----------



## Skydive93 (25. September 2019)

macht da der charger 2.1 so viel unterschied zum 2?
muss mir mal da den aufbau anschauen


----------



## michlbike (9. Januar 2020)

Hallo liebe Jeffsy Fahrer, 

ich versuche gerade mein Jeffsy zu zerlegen um mal die Lager des Hinterbaus durchzuchecken. Sieht soweit alles recht gut aus. Folgendes ist mir allerdings aufgefallen


die Lager direkt im Hauptrahmen sind zwar sauber, kein Schmutz, Rost etc. lassen sich allerdings nicht mit dem Finger drehen. Ist das normal?
leider gelingt es mir nicht die Schrauben an der Kettenstrebe zu lösen (ich glaub das heißt am Horst Link). Somit käme ich da nicht an die Lager ran. Muss man die nach dem Aufschrauben rausklopfen? (im Bild rot eingekreist)
Würde mich über Ratschläge freuen. Mit Hinterbau und Lager hatte ich mich bisher nur wenig befasst.

Danke und VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ridecanyon (9. Januar 2020)

michlbike schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Jeffsy Fahrer,
> 
> ich versuche gerade mein Jeffsy zu zerlegen um mal die Lager des Hinterbaus durchzuchecken. Sieht soweit alles recht gut aus. Folgendes ist mir allerdings aufgefallen
> 
> ...




Hatte ich bei meinem  2018er auch, die Lager waren zu fest eingepresst. Auf einer Seite sind ja zwei Stück, die waren schlichtweg so fest aneinander, dass sie sich gegenseitig blockiert haben. Ich habe das äußere leicht raus gepresst, dann ging es sofort zu drehen!


----------



## michlbike (10. Januar 2020)

Ridecanyon schrieb:


> Ich habe das äußere leicht raus gepresst




Ahja ok. Und wie hast du das gemacht? Spezialwerkzeug habe ich dafür leider nicht. Interessant finde ich auch, dass mir das zwei Jahre beim Fahren nicht auffällt... der Hinterbau war immer sehr gut und sehr feinfühlig ...


----------



## Ridecanyon (10. Januar 2020)

Ich habe ein Auspress-Werkzeug daheim rumliegen, versuchs aber doch mal einfach mit einem Splintentreiber (heißt das so???), man kommt innen eigentlich recht gut ran...

Ich denke, dass sich durch den relativ großen Hebel (Kettenstrebenlänge) einfach die Achse in den Lagern weit genug bewegen kann, ohne dass sich die Lager selbst drehen müssen.


----------



## michlbike (10. Januar 2020)

Hat dazu noch jemand einen Rat?



michlbike schrieb:


> eider gelingt es mir nicht die Schrauben an der Kettenstrebe zu lösen (ich glaub das heißt am Horst Link). Somit käme ich da nicht an die Lager ran. Muss man die nach dem Aufschrauben rausklopfen? (im Bild rot eingekreist)


----------



## SickboyLC4 (10. Januar 2020)

michlbike schrieb:


> Hat dazu noch jemand einen Rat?



Man muss hier erwähnen, dass der Hinterbau immer ein wenig unter Spannung steht.

Zum rausholen mit dem Imbus die Schraube immer etwas hin und her drehen
und von hinten mit dem Schonhammer klopfen. 

Alleine durch Klopfen wurde das bei mir nix


----------



## michlbike (10. Januar 2020)

Danke, werde ich so versuchen.



SickboyLC4 schrieb:


> Man muss hier erwähnen, dass der Hinterbau immer ein wenig unter Spannung steht.



Wobei das keine Rolle spielen dürfte. Hinterbau ist komplett zerlegt, mir fehlen nur diese beiden Schrauben ...


----------



## michlbike (14. Januar 2020)

Jetzt muss ich nochmal um Rat bitten ...

Habe alles nun erfolgreich demontiert ...



Nun habe ich bei einem Lager trotz reinigen und neu fetten rauen Lauf, der bei der Montage am Rahmen auch spürbar ist (sofern ich nur obiges Teil auf und ab bewege) ... ansonsten sieht das Lager blitzeblank aus ... keine Schäden / Rost etc erkennbar. 

Würdet ihr da tauschen? Oder einfach fahren bis Geräusche auftreten?

Danke und VG


----------



## herbert2010 (14. Januar 2020)

michlbike schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich nochmal um Rat bitten ...
> 
> Habe alles nun erfolgreich demontiert ...Anhang anzeigen 964745
> 
> ...


Einfach fahren


----------



## 2pi (14. Januar 2020)

Also wenn man so weit ist, tauscht man die Lager auch. Sonst musst du den Scheiß nächstes Jahr wieder aufmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (14. Januar 2020)

Nur von rauen Lagern merkste beim Fahren NIX.
Beim DH Rad werden die Lager in kürzester Zeit rau. So what... Lager kannst du tauschen, wenn sie sich gar nicht mehr im ausgebauten Zustand bewegen 
Und ich wette, ob ein Lager sich gar nicht mehr bewegt, merken die meisten nicht - inklusive mich. Die Kräfte, die beim Fahren einwirken, sind einfach zu groß.


----------



## edeltoaster (14. Januar 2020)

Ich mache ab und an den Dämpfer an der Seite des Flip-Chips raus und bewege den Hinterbau frei von Hand. Solange sich das noch smooth anfühlt -> einfach fahren.
Wenn man es an einem Teil fühlt und sowieso schon alles auseinander hat wäre Wechseln natürlich eine Option. Ob man das im Kontext des gesamten Hinterbaues und seiner Übersetzung wirkt ist die Frage.


----------



## 2pi (14. Januar 2020)

So mache ich das auch. Aber wie gesagt, wenn schon alles ab ist...


----------



## michlbike (14. Januar 2020)

herzlichen dank für den vielen Input ... Lager habe ich ... mal sehen ob ich mich da ran traue oder die OP noch eine Saison verzögere


----------



## Steffl (15. Januar 2020)

Hattet ihr schon mal ein Problem mit einer zu fest angezogenen Steckachse Hinten?
Ich letzten Herbst auf Tour. In der Mittagspause im Dorf wollte ich die Bremsbeläge hinten wechseln. Also zum Kolben zurückschieben Rad ausbauen.
Nur war die Steckachse so fest, dass weder ich noch sonst wer in der Gruppe das Ding aufbekommen hat. Den netten Bauern von nebenan nach einem Stück Rohr gefragt, das man auf den Hebel stecken kann. Der hat sich erst verbogen, dann hat sich die Schraube auf der Gegenseite (Nr. 33 in der Zeichnung) mitgedreht. Erst mit einem 19er Schlüssel vom Bauern, 2 Mann und einem noch weiter verbogenem Hebel ging die Achse dann raus.
Erkenntnis für alle interessierten Jeffsy-Fahrer:

1. Die Schraube auf der Gegenseite hat ein Linksgewinde. Ist die Achse darin fest löst man diese Schraube!
2. Wenn ihr keinen 19er Schlüssel am Multitool habt und auf dem Berg mit einem Platten oder Bremsbelägen steht ist das ein Problem...

Also: Nie die Steckachse zu fest anziehen!


----------



## edeltoaster (15. Januar 2020)

Fettest du das Gewinde der Achse hin und wieder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steffl (15. Januar 2020)

Seit dem schon ;-)


----------



## Steffl (15. Januar 2020)

Inzwischen weiß ich auch, warum da ein Linksgewinde ist. Schraube Nr.33 ist nicht nur das Gegenstück zur Steckachse, sondern ist mit ihrem Linksgewinde in das Schaltauge geschraubt. 
Ein Ersatzschaltauge habt ihr ja sicher immer dabei. Aber den 19er Schlüssel...? Also was wenn man das Ding tatsächlich mal wechseln muss? Tata- die Steckachse von außen reinschrauben und diese so als Schraubenschlüssel benutzen!
Ob YT oder Syntace das erfunden hat, auf jeden Fall recht genial.


----------



## Sportbecker (16. Januar 2020)

Aber das muss YT doch kommunizieren! Bei meinem IQ knapp über Raumtemperatur ?
Bin schon mal bei Bauer Mommsen ran gefahren, um mir seinen 19er zu borgen ?


----------



## michlbike (17. Januar 2020)

michlbike schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich nochmal um Rat bitten ...
> 
> Habe alles nun erfolgreich demontiert ...Anhang anzeigen 964745
> 
> ...




In welche Richting müssen denn die kleineren Lager (links im Bild) rausgedrückt werden? Kann das sein dass die genau andersrum raus müssen? Also nach innen? 

Merci


----------



## mathew_diamond (23. Januar 2020)

Soean schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 882950
> 
> Soo upgrade auf 160/160 ist vollbracht. Völlig neues Fahrrad jetzt  unheimlich viel Sicherheit ggü fox34 und dps - echt der Wahnsinn.
> 
> Uphill hat ein bisschen gelitten ist aber mehr als verkraftbar



servus,

schickes ding!
inwiefern verhält sich denn das bike jetzt im uphill schlechter als davor?
und wie sind die positiven änderungen?

überlege mein jeffsy 27 2018 cf pro auf 160/160 umzubauen und eine fox36 grip2 + c2 zu verbauen. (alternativ wäre noch lyrik ultimate + x2)

würd mich über eine antwort sehr freuen.

ps: hat jemand ein jeffsy cf pro 2018 in rot mit einer roten lyrik ? falls ja: bitte bild


----------



## Rischar (23. Januar 2020)

mathew_diamond schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> schickes ding!
> inwiefern verhält sich denn das bike jetzt im uphill schlechter als davor?
> ...


Hast du dir mein Rad schon mal angeschaut?


----------



## mathew_diamond (23. Januar 2020)

auf den bildern soeben gesehen...schickes setup!

kannst du was zu meinen fragen sagen ?


----------



## Rischar (24. Januar 2020)

mathew_diamond schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> schickes ding!
> inwiefern verhält sich denn das bike jetzt im uphill schlechter als davor?
> ...


Stimmt, vergessen, auf die Fragen einzugehen 

Uphill: bilde mir ein, dass ich merke, wie das Rad vorne etwas höher kommt. Naja, besser wird's auf jeden Fall nicht durch eine stabilere Gabel, aber an der Bergaufleistung wollte ich auch nichts verbessern...

Downhill: sehr geile Steigerung. Die 34er wollte ich schon lange austauschen - keine schlechte Gabel, aber eine ganz andere Welt als eine 36er oder eben Lyrik. Die neue Lyrik ist sehr feinfühlig und potent. Deutlich mehr Kontrolle an der Front --> präziser fahren --> schneller und mehr Spaß! Macht aus dem Jeffsy ein anderes Fahrrad  36er ist sicherlich auch top, aber ich wollte mal wieder n Rockshox Gabel fahren und sie ist noch bisschen günstiger.

Hinten habe ich übrigens 150 mm, weil ich die Spritzigkeit des Jeffsys nicht verlieren möchte.


----------



## Chaparral Rider (26. Januar 2020)

Hallo,

bin auch am überlegen den das jeffsy auf 160/160 aufzurüsten und habe eine Frage, auf die ich die Antwort nicht gefunden habe. An die Pike besitzer und die den Umbau schon gemacht haben:
Für den Umbau wird ja die DebonAir Feder für 160mm gebraucht, hier Ausführung 13:








						RockShox DebonAir Upgrade Kit für Pike / Revelation ab Modell 2014
					

Geeignet für Pike- und Revelation-Gabeln mit 120 - 160 mm Federweg und Crown-Adjust. Das Kit beinhaltet das komplette linke Innenleben. Kompatibilität:Pike 26" Federgabel, 160 mm Federweg Modell 2014 - 2017 (A1 - A2)Pike 26" Federgabel, 150 mm Fede




					www.bike-components.de
				




Die Pike kommt aber schon beim 2018er Jeffsy mit einer DebonAir Feder mit 150mm. Ist der Unterschied nur dieser Spacer oder mehr? Gibt es den einzeln? (Die ganze Feder kostet nicht die Welt...)






Danke!


----------



## Donnerbolzen (26. Januar 2020)

Du brauchst den kompletten Airshaft (Typ 13).
Dieser ist 10 mm länger.
Habe letzte Woche meine Pike umgebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (27. Januar 2020)

Hatte ich letztes Jahr auch gemacht. Mußt den ganzen Schaft wechseln. Ist kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## Robsi82 (27. Januar 2020)

hab es auch gemacht. hat sich gelohnt. kann es nur empfehlen. hat die Geometrie für mich deutlich verbessert. Fühle mich seit dem auf dem Jeffsy deutlich wohler.


----------



## Chaparral Rider (27. Januar 2020)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Du brauchst den kompletten Airshaft (Typ 13).
> Dieser ist 10 mm länger.
> Habe letzte Woche meine Pike umgebaut.



Danke. Das beantwortet meine Frage


----------



## Robsi82 (30. Januar 2020)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Super Deluxe coil? Passt das zum Jeffsy 27 und auch zur Pike Gabel?


----------



## Rischar (31. Januar 2020)

Ich sage, wenn du super deluxe coil und pike fährst, wird die Gabel der limitierende Faktor sein bzw es wird unharmonisch. Dein Heck kann dann deutlich mehr als die Front.


----------



## Robsi82 (31. Januar 2020)

also eher nicht zu empfehlen?


----------



## Skydive93 (31. Januar 2020)

Robsi82 schrieb:


> also eher nicht zu empfehlen?


ich würds einfach ausprobieren  Dann müsste ne lyrik mit hinten deluxe auch unfahrbar sein


----------



## runway69ny (31. Januar 2020)

Robsi82 schrieb:


> also eher nicht zu empfehlen?


Zur Hinterbau-Charakteristik des Jeffsy passt ein linearer Dämpfer (Coil oder Luft mit viel Volumen) sehr gut. Wenn du dann merkst, dass die Pike durch die gesteigerte Fahrweise regelmäßig an ihr Limit kommt, dann muss an der Gabel ggf. auch was gemacht werden. (entweder die Pike auf 160 hochrüsten oder eine neue Gabel (Fox36/Lyrik, ..).
Ich war vom Fahrwerk des "Jeffsy 27 CF 2018 Large" zu Beginn überhaut nicht begeistert - mit folgenden Updates hat sich das Jeffsy jedoch in ein super Light-Enduro verwandelt:

RS Deluxe -> Fox X2
Pike von 150 -> 160 (mit neuen Debon Air Shaft + 2 Neopos)
andere Reifen (Grip war gut, aber bergauf waren die E13 sehr mühsam)


----------



## Rischar (31. Januar 2020)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> ich würds einfach ausprobieren  Dann müsste ne lyrik mit hinten deluxe auch unfahrbar sein


Von unfahrbar schrieb ich nix. Lies richtig 

Eine starke Gabel plus schwacher Dämpfer funktioniert besser als schwache Gabel plus starker Dämpfer. Gabeln wie Pike oder 34er sind nicht schlecht, aber im Jeffsy in meinen Augen dann nicht mehr angemessen. Das Jeffsy kann schon gut ballern, wenn man es mit entsprechenden Federelementen ausstattet, noch mehr. Vorne wie hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven1008 (31. Januar 2020)

Nabend. Würde gerne meine HR Steckachse bei meinem Jeffsy Pro Race gegen eine ohne Hebel tauschen. Hat das jemand schonmal gemacht und weiß welche ich da brauche? 12x148 Boost ist mir klar. Nur die Länge ist wohl unterschiedlich. Gruß Sven


----------



## Kleiner-Schwabe (31. Januar 2020)

Sven1008 schrieb:


> Nabend. Würde gerne meine HR Steckachse bei meinem Jeffsy Pro Race gegen eine ohne Hebel tauschen. Hat das jemand schonmal gemacht und weiß welche ich da brauche? 12x148 Boost ist mir klar. Nur die Länge ist wohl unterschiedlich. Gruß Sven





			https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/de/de/brand-x-bolzensteckachse/rp-prod176624
		


Die längste Achse passt. Zur Originalachse fehlt glaub trotzdem 1-2 mm, fällt aber nicht auf.
Fahre die Achse seit knapp 1,5 Jahren problemlos. Irgendwo in dem Thread, müsstest du noch Bilder im verbauten Zustand finden.


----------



## Sven1008 (31. Januar 2020)

Müsste dann die 148 180 20 sein oder


----------



## Sven1008 (31. Januar 2020)

Und 12x1,5


----------



## Kleiner-Schwabe (31. Januar 2020)

Gewindesteigung hab ich gerade nicht mehr im Kopf. Steht aber ja auf der DT-Swiss Achse. Der Rest passt.


----------



## Sven1008 (31. Januar 2020)

Da ist nix mehr mit Schrift drauf ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsi82 (1. Februar 2020)

runway69ny schrieb:


> Zur Hinterbau-Charakteristik des Jeffsy passt ein linearer Dämpfer (Coil oder Luft mit viel Volumen) sehr gut. Wenn du dann merkst, dass die Pike durch die gesteigerte Fahrweise regelmäßig an ihr Limit kommt, dann muss an der Gabel ggf. auch was gemacht werden. (entweder die Pike auf 160 hochrüsten oder eine neue Gabel (Fox36/Lyrik, ..).
> Ich war vom Fahrwerk des "Jeffsy 27 CF 2018 Large" zu Beginn überhaut nicht begeistert - mit folgenden Updates hat sich das Jeffsy jedoch in ein super Light-Enduro verwandelt:
> 
> RS Deluxe -> Fox X2
> ...


Die Pike hab ich schon auf 160 umgebaut. Danke


----------



## Laerche (4. Februar 2020)

guten morgen!
wollte gestern zum ersten mal den luftkammerservice am fox float dämpfer an meinem jeffsy AL 2018 machen. dabei hatte ich folgendes problem, dass ich die hülse vom dämpfer nicht abziehen konnte, da eine rohrachse (auf bild mit 3 gekennzeichnet) das herausziehen verhindert.
diese scheint nur mit gewalt lösbar zu sein, also frage ich erstmal hier nach, bevor ich was kaputt mache. die schwarze hülse (1) habe ich auf einer seite mit viel kraft und einer rohrzange abbekommen. ich frage mich außerdem, ob ich die schraube (2) lösen soll um die achse rauszubekommen, hab das allerdings nicht gemacht, da ich dann den plastikpropfen kaputtmachen müsste um den sechskantschlüssel ansetzen zu können. 
jemand ne idee?
danke schonmal für die hilfe. 
(falls das in nem andern unterforum besser aufgehoben wäre bitte ich um hinweis)


----------



## snemelc (4. Februar 2020)

Die 2 auf keinen Fall öffnen, deswegen ist ja auch der plastikstopfen drin. Außer du willst neuen Stickstoff in deinen Dämpfer füllen. 1 und 3 kann man demontieren.


----------



## Laerche (4. Februar 2020)

oke vielen dank. spricht etwas dagegen, das teil mit etwas fett leichtgängiger zu machen bei der wiedermontage? ebenso die schraubachsen zum befestigen des dämpfers am rahmen, welche ziemlich schwer zu lösen waren?


----------



## snemelc (4. Februar 2020)

Eyelet Hardware Maintenance | Bike Help Center | FOX
					






					www.ridefox.com
				



Sollte deine Fragen eigentlich  beantworten


----------



## Laerche (5. Februar 2020)

danke snemelc, vielleicht kannst du mir bei einer weiteren frage auch helfen: wenn ich den dämpfer ersetzen möchte, worauf muss ich dann achten? einbaulänge und hub für meinen dämpfer wird mit 230mm x 60mm von YT angegeben. muss ich diese maße zwingend einhalten? federweg hinten wird mit 150mm angegeben, erhalte ich also immer diesen federweg, wenn ich einen dämpfer mit obengenannten maßen einbaue?


----------



## Skydive93 (5. Februar 2020)

Fleischkrapfl schrieb:


> danke snemelc, vielleicht kannst du mir bei einer weiteren frage auch helfen: wenn ich den dämpfer ersetzen möchte, worauf muss ich dann achten? einbaulänge und hub für meinen dämpfer wird mit 230mm x 60mm von YT angegeben. muss ich diese maße zwingend einhalten? federweg hinten wird mit 150mm angegeben, erhalte ich also immer diesen federweg, wenn ich einen dämpfer mit obengenannten maßen einbaue?


dazu sind ja die maße da   
wenn es sich ums mk1 handelt geht auch noch ein 230x65. das ergibt dann 160 wie beim pro race
230 ist die länge des dämpfers und die hintere zahl der maximale weg des dämpfers.
Tune vom dämpfer musst noch schauen aber da kenn ich mich nicht aus


----------



## Donnerbolzen (5. Februar 2020)

Fleischkrapfl schrieb:


> danke snemelc, vielleicht kannst du mir bei einer weiteren frage auch helfen: wenn ich den dämpfer ersetzen möchte, worauf muss ich dann achten? einbaulänge und hub für meinen dämpfer wird mit 230mm x 60mm von YT angegeben. muss ich diese maße zwingend einhalten? federweg hinten wird mit 150mm angegeben, erhalte ich also immer diesen federweg, wenn ich einen dämpfer mit obengenannten maßen einbaue?


Mit jedem 230x60mm Dämpfer erhältst du beim Jeffsy 150mm Federwg am Hinterbau.
Die erste Zahl (230mm) bestimmt die Einbaulänge (durch den Rahmen festgelegt).
Die zweite Zahl (60mm) den Hub des Kolbens und somit den Federweg (150mm).
Du kannst den Dämpfer aber umbauen (lassen).
Für das Jeffsy muss nur ein 5mm Travel Spacer entfernt werden (siehe Foto).
Dadurch vergrößert sich der Hub des Kolbens auf 65mm und somit erhälts du 160mm Federweg.


----------



## Laerche (5. Februar 2020)

auch euch beiden vielen dank. 
damit ist meine auswahl an dämpfern ziemlich eingeschränkt, da auch nicht jedes modell und hersteller einbaulängen von 230mm anbieten, seh ich das richtig?
ich frag deshalb, da der dämpfer luft zu verlieren scheint, was ich allerdings erst über einen längeren zeitraum prüfen muss. außerdem hab ich mir unnötigerweise beim dämpferservice die beschichtung zerkratzt. wird der kratzer probleme machen? siehe foto.


----------



## SickboyLC4 (5. Februar 2020)

Fleischkrapfl schrieb:


> wird der kratzer probleme machen?



Das kommt ganz drauf an, wie stark er ausgeprägt ist und wie stark er die Dichtlippen verletzen wird.
Sollte eine starke Kante zu spüren sein, sollte diese mit einem Ölstein und / oder feinem Schmirgelpapier
abgezogen werden. Hier aber vorsichtig sein, damit man wirklich nur den entstandenen Überstand entfernt
und nicht noch mehr von der Beschichtung beschädigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snemelc (5. Februar 2020)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Mit jedem 230x60mm Dämpfer erhältst du beim Jeffsy 150mm Federwg am Hinterbau.
> Die erste Zahl (230mm) bestimmt die Einbaulänge (durch den Rahmen festgelegt).
> Die zweite Zahl (60mm) den Hub des Kolbens und somit den Federweg (150mm).
> Du kannst den Dämpfer aber umbauen (lassen).
> ...


Bei RockShox muss bei Dämpfern ohne piggyback bei Änderung des Hubs auch der ifp geändert werden, denke das wird bei Fox ähnlich sein ....


----------



## billybear (7. Februar 2020)

habe mein neues jeffsy xl 27.5 erhalten und gesehen, dass der hinterbau doch recht asymetrisch montiert ist. im thread hier wurde das auch schon gepostet, jedoch nie so heftig bzw war nie eine antwort von YT gepostet.. was habt ihr für erfahrungen damit? ware noch auf die antwort von yt..


----------



## Donnerbolzen (7. Februar 2020)

billybear schrieb:


> habe mein neues jeffsy xl 27.5 erhalten und gesehen, dass der hinterbau doch recht asymetrisch montiert ist. im thread hier wurde das auch schon gepostet, jedoch nie so heftig bzw war nie eine antwort von YT gepostet.. was habt ihr für erfahrungen damit? ware noch auf die antwort von yt..
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 976020


Das ist schon "heftig".
So sieht es bei meinem Jeffsy aus.
Da bin ich auch auf die Antwort von YT gespannt.
Hast du mal den Dämpfer ausgebaut und kontrolliert ob der Hinterbau am Rahmen anliegt bzw. schleift?


----------



## flip_4 (7. Februar 2020)

billybear schrieb:


> habe mein neues jeffsy xl 27.5 erhalten und gesehen, dass der hinterbau doch recht asymetrisch montiert ist. im thread hier wurde das auch schon gepostet, jedoch nie so heftig bzw war nie eine antwort von YT gepostet.. was habt ihr für erfahrungen damit? ware noch auf die antwort von yt..
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 976020



Bei mir schaut es ähnlich aus, bin mal gespannt was YT bei dir sagt


----------



## billybear (7. Februar 2020)

fährt ihr damit ohne probleme? nimmt mir grad etwas die freude und ich überleg mir das zurückzuschicken..


----------



## Dirk Nennen (7. Februar 2020)

billybear schrieb:


> habe mein neues jeffsy xl 27.5 erhalten und gesehen, dass der hinterbau doch recht asymetrisch montiert ist. im thread hier wurde das auch schon gepostet, jedoch nie so heftig bzw war nie eine antwort von YT gepostet.. was habt ihr für erfahrungen damit? ware noch auf die antwort von yt..
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 976020



Kannst du denn da irgendwas hin und her bewegen?
Oder klemmt irgendwas?
Federt das Rad mittig ein?
Sieht auf dem Bild so aus, als ob da ein Distanzring zwischen ist.


----------



## billybear (8. Februar 2020)

habs noch nicht zusammegebaut da ichs evt wieder zurückschicke.. finds irgendwie schade bei fast 5k so verschiedene normwerte bei den distanzen zu haben. gemessen ist so der hinterbau nicht symetrisch zur sitzstrebe was für mich nicht normal ist.. klemment tut nichts, die untere hinterbauaufnahme ist auch asymetrisch


----------



## Rischar (8. Februar 2020)

Sieht einfach nach falsch zusammengebaut aus... so hart verkacken kann doch niemand den Rahmenbau 
Ich würd's aufmerksam und anhand der Explosionszeichnung demontieren. Dann wird - würde ich vermutlich - der Fehler auffallen. Deutlich zeiteffizienter als zurückschicken.


----------



## Puky Pitt (8. Februar 2020)

g0oFy schrieb:


> Hatte ich bei meinem 29er auch. Beim wechsel der Lager ist mir aufgefallen das die ausgebauten Lager einwandfrei laufen.
> Grund war, dass die Abstandshülse zwischen den Lagern etwas zu lang war (0.2mm oder so). Dadurch waren die lager verspannt.
> Habe die Hülse dann passend abgeschliffen. Seit dem laufen die neuen Lager einwandfrei.



Original die gleichen Probleme hatte und hab ich jetzt auch wieder. 
Hat jmd die Lagerbezeichnungen parat fürs '18er Jeffsy?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## billybear (9. Februar 2020)

Rischar schrieb:


> Sieht einfach nach falsch zusammengebaut aus... so hart verkacken kann doch niemand den Rahmenbau
> Ich würd's aufmerksam und anhand der Explosionszeichnung demontieren. Dann wird - würde ich vermutlich - der Fehler auffallen. Deutlich zeiteffizienter als zurückschicken.


habs mal versucht auseinander zu nehmen. hab noch nie einen fully rahmen auseinander geschraubt. hab die kleinen schrauben gelöst, darunter sind jedoch die main pivot achsen, die haben ein imbus innenlager, jedoch lässt sich das nicht drehen.. muss ich die lösen oder?


----------



## Skydive93 (10. Februar 2020)

ich würd das ding nehmen und zurückschicken. fertig.
Wennst dich eh ned gut auskennst machst evtl an deinem neuen rad nur was kaputt...


----------



## Rischar (10. Februar 2020)

Jo, bei mangelnder Schraubererfahrung lieber zurück


----------



## billybear (10. Februar 2020)

also antwort YT: der hinterbau sei "schwimmend" aufgebaut, ist somit normal... was meint ihr?


----------



## Donnerbolzen (10. Februar 2020)

billybear schrieb:


> also antwort YT: der hinterbau sei "schwimmend" aufgebaut, ist somit normal... was meint ihr?


Mich würde es stören und es somit zurück schicken.
Bei einem Wiederverkauf ist dieser "Zustand" nicht hilfreich.


----------



## SickboyLC4 (10. Februar 2020)

billybear schrieb:


> also antwort YT: der hinterbau sei "schwimmend" aufgebaut, ist somit normal... was meint ihr?



Löse mal den Dämpfer und schau mal, ob der Hinterbau wirklich keine Spannung am Dämpferauge hat.

Finde die Antwort höchst unbefridigend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edeltoaster (1. März 2020)

Habe diese Woche einmal von vorne bis hinten Komplettwartung an meinem 2018er Jeffsy 27 AL gemacht, das erste mal inklusive Hinterbau. Der hat sich bei ausgebautem Dämpfer gut angefühlt: kein reeller Widerstand, kein Spiel oder gar Geräusche. Trotzdem war es eine gute Sache: außer am Hauptlager (neben dem Tretlager) bei dem ich dachte etwas rotes Fett erkannt zu haben war alles wirklich trocken. Die kleinen Lager an der Umlenkwippe waren rauh oder so hinüber dass auch ein Aufreinigen keine Gangbarkeit erzeugte, diese Lager habe ich beide durch neue Lager getauscht (MAX). In der Tat ist der Hinterbau nun noch etwas smoother beim händischen Durchfedern. Gefahren wird leider erst wieder Ende des Monats weil die Gabel bei Fox ist (ärgerlicher Gewindeschaden bei Service). Ehrlicherweise muss man aber sagen dass z.B. die Kabelführung des Schaltwerks alleine schon sehr viel ausmacht bei diesem Hinterbau. Ich bin gespannt wie es auf dem Trail wirkt.
So oder so ist es super zu wissen dass alles bestens funktioniert und nun auch noch gut geschmiert ist.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (1. März 2020)

edeltoaster schrieb:


> Habe diese Woche einmal von vorne bis hinten Komplettwartung an meinem 2018er Jeffsy 27 AL gemacht, das erste mal inklusive Hinterbau. Der hat sich bei ausgebautem Dämpfer gut angefühlt: kein reeller Widerstand, kein Spiel oder gar Geräusche. Trotzdem war es eine gute Sache: außer am Hauptlager (neben dem Tretlager) bei dem ich dachte etwas rotes Fett erkannt zu haben war alles wirklich trocken. Die kleinen Lager an der Umlenkwippe waren rauh oder so hinüber dass auch ein Aufreinigen keine Gangbarkeit erzeugte, diese Lager habe ich beide durch neue Lager getauscht (MAX). In der Tat ist der Hinterbau nun noch etwas smoother beim händischen Durchfedern. Gefahren wird leider erst wieder Ende des Monats weil die Gabel bei Fox ist (ärgerlicher Gewindeschaden bei Service). Ehrlicherweise muss man aber sagen dass z.B. die Kabelführung des Schaltwerks alleine schon sehr viel ausmacht bei diesem Hinterbau. Ich bin gespannt wie es auf dem Trail wirkt.
> So oder so ist es super zu wissen dass alles bestens funktioniert und nun auch noch gut geschmiert ist.



Hört sich ja ganz gut an.   
Wie viel bist du denn in dieser Zeit mit dem Bike gefahren?


----------



## edeltoaster (2. März 2020)

Schwer zu sagen, Interpolation über Strava Größenordnung 1000km/20.000hm. Diesen Winter auch einige Schlammfahrten, daher meine Motivation da mal reinzuschauen.


----------



## Robsi82 (17. März 2020)

Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen welche Schrauben im race face turbine r 35 vorbau verbaut sind und wo ich die Schrauben am besten herbekomme?
Anscheinend gibt es die nicht von Race Face als Ersatzteil


----------



## edeltoaster (25. März 2020)

Kurzes Update zu meinen Lagerwechseln etc die oben beschrieben sind: mein Hinterbau fühlte sich ohne Dämpfer und Hinterrad schon vorher immer gut an nach meinem Empfinden und nach der kompletten Wartung aller Lager, nunja, vll marginal besser wenn man ihn mit der Hand bewegt. Ich dachte okay, haste jetzt immerhin mal ordentlich Fett drin etc, war schon für was gut.
Nach zwei Standard-Hometrailausfahrten muss ich sagen: FUCK YEAH. Der Unterschied ist richtig ordentlich, hätte ich in der Werkstatt niemals gedacht. Passt auch gut zur höheren Aktivität des Fox DPS seit dieser keinen Spacer mehr in der Negativkammer hat. Ich werde mir diese Mühe nun jeden Winter machen.

Außerdem habe ich noch ein bissel Bling Bling verbaut: Trickstuff-Scheiben und ein ovales Garbaruk Kettenblatt.







Die Scheiben sind echt massiv und der reinste Materialporno. Einbremsen alles wie immer gemacht, schnaggeln auch gut und rubbelt/vibriert nix. Bremsen 1a, hatte aber auch an sich keine Probleme mit der Power der Centerline-Scheiben (nach Belagswechseln, vorne Trickstuff Power, hinten Standard/im Sommer hinten auch mal SRAM sintered), erhoffe mir aber sie seltener zu verziehen und optimale Standfestigkeit.

Das Kettenblatt gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Die Belastung beim Treten und der Poweroutput sind gefühlt etwas gleichmäßiger. Auf gerader Strecke stört es mich auch nicht. Bei gleichem Preis etc würde ich in Zukunft vll eher mal ein ovales Kettenblatt nehmen. Die Kettenlinie ist beim 30er oval etwas besser als beim Raceface 30T Standardblatt, wirklich ins Gewicht fällt das aber mMn in der Praxis nicht. Nice to have, aber gewinnt keinen Krieg.


----------



## edeltoaster (18. April 2020)

Bevor ich jetzt ausmesse und dann doch was ungünstiges auswähle: Tipps für nicht rostende Ersatzschrauben für den Flaschenhalter meines 2018er 27 AL? Gehen Standard-Flaschenhalterschrauben für den Thirstmaster oder gibt es Fallstricke?

Edit: Ok, einfach M5, Kante 13mm Länge (also Standard). Kopf möglichst flach. Unspannend.


----------



## snow_j (12. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte an meinem Jeffsy 27 AL Comp von 2018 das Unterteil des Steuersatzes (ACROS AZX-203 Steuersatz ZS56) wechseln. Da es sich nicht mit der Hand herausnehmen lässt, muss ich es wohl einmal ringsherum mit einem Schraubenzieher austreiben. Weil ich noch nie einen Steuersatz gewechselt habe, will ich sicher gehen, dass ich den Rahmen nicht beschädige. Wenn ich den unteren Steuersatz entfernen will, schlage ich am besten auf den schwarzen Ring im 2ten Bild. Das müsste die Lagerschale sein, worin das blaue Kugellager eingepresst ist, oder?

Beim oberen Lager im 1ten Bild dann vermutlich das gleiche Prozedere. Ich danke euch schon mal für eine kurze Bestätigung oder Korrektur.


----------



## nahazz (13. Juni 2020)

- hier stand mist -


----------



## Evotrf (3. Juli 2020)

Gyver schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung mit dem Top Modell:
> Mir gefallen die Carbonlaufräder ziemlich gut obwohl ich sie erst verticken wollte. Steif, leicht, geil.
> 1x11 reicht für mich völlig aus. Die Kassette hat ja auch 9-44 von daher komme ich da überall mit hoch.
> Ich finde die 160mm ziemlich poppig. Die Fox 34 ist ne Klasse Gabel und der Evol Dämpfer auch.
> ...


----------



## Robsi82 (8. Juli 2020)

Hi, hab für mein Jeffsy 27 cf von 2018 einen DHX2 bekommen. Kann mir jemand sagen welche Befestigungsmaterial ich brauche? Denke die aRockshox Buchsen passen nicht oder?
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doempf (15. Juli 2020)

Hi Leute, 
Ich will mir schon seit langem ein Jeffsy zulegen,  hab auch oft über die Pro race Variante nachgedacht, wobei mir ein Pro oder comp auch recht gewesen wäre, aber da yt so gut wie leer gefegt ist, bleibt zumindest bei 27,5 nur noch das Pro race über. 
Banale Frage: 
Lohnt sich das 2020er Pro race in euren Augen? Will jetzt keine Rennen fahren oder so, aber suche schon was hochwertiges


----------



## Skydive93 (16. Juli 2020)

Doempf schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> Ich will mir schon seit langem ein Jeffsy zulegen,  hab auch oft über die Pro race Variante nachgedacht, wobei mir ein Pro oder comp auch recht gewesen wäre, aber da yt so gut wie leer gefegt ist, bleibt zumindest bei 27,5 nur noch das Pro race über.
> Banale Frage:
> Lohnt sich das 2020er Pro race in euren Augen? Will jetzt keine Rennen fahren oder so, aber suche schon was hochwertiges


denke damit machst du nicht viel falsch. würde da jetzt nichts finden was mich stören würde   bei yt würde ich persönlich nur noch bei den rabattaktionen kaufen ob sowas nochmal kommt? evtl im september wenn noch zu viele pro race da sind.


an die 27 fahrer mit dem mk1 rahmen und deluxe dämpfer.
Gibts beim deluxe die möglichkeit mit tokens zu arbeiten? mir rauscht swit neusten der Dämpfer immer durch ... mehr liftdruck will ich eigentlich nicht. die 30%sag sind ganz angenehm...


----------



## 2pi (16. Juli 2020)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> an die 27 fahrer mit dem mk1 rahmen und deluxe dämpfer.
> Gibts beim deluxe die möglichkeit mit tokens zu arbeiten? mir rauscht swit neusten der Dämpfer immer durch ... mehr liftdruck will ich eigentlich nicht. die 30%sag sind ganz angenehm...


Klar.


----------



## Doempf (16. Juli 2020)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> ich persönlich nur noch bei den rabattaktionen kaufen ob sowas nochmal kommt? evtl im september wenn noch zu viele pro race da sind.



Ja aber das ist echt ne gute Frage ob die so ne Rabattaktion dieses Jahr überhaupt machen, wenn die eh schon so ausverkauft sind und nix mehr über haben .. schön wärs natürlich, wenns schon keine Mehrwertsteuersenkung bei denen gibt, was bei nem Pro Race schon ein bisschen was ausmacht 

interessant wirds nächstes Jahr wie die Ihre Mengen planen und wie die Verfügbarkeit und Lieferzeiten so seien werden


----------



## Skydive93 (16. Juli 2020)

ich weiß nicht wie brisant du es hast aber ich würds mal abwarten  
notfalls dann zu ostern mit rabatt bestellen. da kam auch immer was ... (glaub so um den zeitraum)


----------



## Doempf (19. Juli 2020)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht wie brisant du es hast aber ich würds mal abwarten
> notfalls dann zu ostern mit rabatt bestellen. da kam auch immer was ... (glaub so um den zeitraum)



Naja mal sehen, mir drückt der Schuh schon gewaltig lange  
Vielleicht kommt ja wirklich noch was im Herbst wie du schon meintest. Ich war letztens bei yt und hatte ne Probefahrt. Hab jetzt mal ne bisschen freche E-Mail geschrieben, ob man noch was machen kann und wenn nicht ich woanders kaufe. 
Bin gespannt ob das Erfolg hat


----------



## Skydive93 (19. Juli 2020)

habe seit neusten ein knarzen/schleifen im hinteren bereich meines jeffsy.
ich bin aktuell dabei das problem ein bisschen einzugrenzen und irgendwie werde ich das gefühl nicht los, dass es von den speichen der dt swiss felge kommt. habe sowas bisher  noch nie hier gelesen.
sattelstütze kann ich ausschließen. Hatte jemand schon mal ein geräuschproblem mit den speichen?


----------



## edeltoaster (19. Juli 2020)

Überprüf doch mal die Spannung aller Speichen mit den Fingern. Sowas sollte man ja merken.


----------



## Skydive93 (19. Juli 2020)

hab ich schon gemacht. fühlt sich ziemlich gleich an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (19. Juli 2020)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> habe seit neusten ein knarzen/schleifen im hinteren bereich meines jeffsy.
> ich bin aktuell dabei das problem ein bisschen einzugrenzen und irgendwie werde ich das gefühl nicht los, dass es von den speichen der dt swiss felge kommt. habe sowas bisher  noch nie hier gelesen.
> sattelstütze kann ich ausschließen. Hatte jemand schon mal ein geräuschproblem mit den speichen?



Steckachse gesäubert und gefettet?
Um das schon mal auszuschließen.


----------



## Sven1008 (19. Juli 2020)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Steckachse gesäubert und gefettet?
> Um das schon mal auszuschließen.


Speichenspannung kontrolliert? Gegebenenfalls Felge bzw Speichen nachspannen


----------



## aeOnCore (21. Juli 2020)

Bei mir war es ebenfalls die Speichenspannung bei den DT Swiss Felgen, nach etwas nachziehen an den vermuteten Stellen war es weg.


----------



## Bensemer (25. Juli 2020)

Hallo Jeffsy Gemeinde, ich habe eben mal mein Kettenblatt ausgebaut um zu wissen wie es demontiert wird. Das ist ja wirklich super easy. Jetzt tue ich mich aber irgendwie (unnötig) schwer mit der Ersatzteilsuche. Vielleicht möchte mir jemand kurz helfen? Die Kurbel ist eine RaceFace Next R und auf dem Blatt steht Cinch. Das Offset ist mir leider nicht bekannt. 30T sollen es sein und am liebsten in rot. Kette wird dann XX1 Eagle sein.


----------



## 2pi (25. Juli 2020)

Das war wohl auch drauf in schwarz mit mehr Zähnen ?









						RACE FACE Kettenblatt Direct Mount CINCH System Narrow Wide 1-fach ro, 62,50 €
					

RACE FACE Kettenblatt Direct Mount CINCH System Narrow Wide 1-fach rot Dieses schicke Teilchen ist Spider und Kettenblatt in einem Stück Es wird direkt an d




					r2-bike.com


----------



## Bensemer (25. Juli 2020)

2pi schrieb:


> Das war wohl auch drauf in schwarz mit mehr Zähnen ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfekt. Danke schön. Ja, das schwarze mit 32 Zähnen das drauf ist sieht genauso aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skydive93 (6. August 2020)

weiß jemand ob man den 230x60 deluxe auf 65 aufbohren kann? bin mir grad nicht mehr sicher ob das nur fox war oder auch rockshox ...
such seit 2 tagen im inet rum aber ich kann den damaligen beitrag nicht mehr finden...


----------



## YRider (8. August 2020)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> weiß jemand ob man den 230x60 deluxe auf 65 aufbohren kann? bin mir grad nicht mehr sicher ob das nur fox war oder auch rockshox ...
> such seit 2 tagen im inet rum aber ich kann den damaligen beitrag nicht mehr finden...


Bei einem grossen Service kann man das machen. Man muss den 5mm spacer entfernen, muss aber auch die IFP-Tiefe anpassen. Wenn man nur den Spacer entfernt, könnte der Dämpfer Schaden nehmen.


----------



## Skydive93 (8. August 2020)

YRider schrieb:


> Bei einem grossen Service kann man das machen. Man muss den 5mm spacer entfernen, muss aber auch die IFP-Tiefe anpassen. Wenn man nur den Spacer entfernt, könnte der Dämpfer Schaden nehmen.


danke dir 

hab grad die züge getauscht... was zum henker denkt sich yt eigentlich bei den kabelausführungen. die sind so scharfkantig, dass es mir die ganzen leitungen einschlitzt


----------



## Robsi82 (10. August 2020)

beim sauber machen meines Jeffsys 27 ist mir aufgefallen das an den Felgenringen and den Speichen kleine Risse sind. Muss ich da was machen? oder kann ich einfach so weiter fahren. bis jetzt hat es gehalten  

ich hoffe man kann es auf den bildern erkennen


----------



## Donnerbolzen (10. August 2020)

Robsi82 schrieb:


> beim sauber machen meines Jeffsys 27 ist mir aufgefallen das an den Felgenringen and den Speichen kleine Risse sind. Muss ich da was machen? oder kann ich einfach so weiter fahren. bis jetzt hat es gehalten
> 
> ich hoffe man kann es auf den bildern erkennen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1096642Anhang anzeigen 1096643




Sah bei meinem Hinterrad am Jeffsy Pro 29 auch so aus (nach fünf Monaten).
Ich habe ein komplett neues Hinterrad bekommen.
Schreibe Ethirteen direkt an.
Kopie der Rechnung und Bilder reichen.


----------



## Robsi82 (10. August 2020)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Sah bei meinem Hinterrad am Jeffsy Pro 29 auch so aus (nach fünf Monaten).
> Ich habe ein komplett neues Hinterrad bekommen.
> Schreibe Ethirteen direkt an.
> Kopie der Rechnung und Bilder reichen.



Mein Rad ist von Juni 2018. Mal sehen ob sie da noch was machen. Ich habe sie auf jeden Fall mal angeschrieben.
Vielen Dank!!


----------



## Robsi82 (3. September 2020)

Robsi82 schrieb:


> beim sauber machen meines Jeffsys 27 ist mir aufgefallen das an den Felgenringen and den Speichen kleine Risse sind. Muss ich da was machen? oder kann ich einfach so weiter fahren. bis jetzt hat es gehalten
> 
> ich hoffe man kann es auf den bildern erkennen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1096642Anhang anzeigen 1096643


Habe von Ethirteen eine neue Felge und Speichen bekommen. Wirklich sehr kulanter Service. Jetzt bräuchte ich nur noch jemand der im Raum Ulm ein Rad neu einspeichen kann. 
hat jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## 4Stroke (3. September 2020)

Robsi82 schrieb:


> Habe von Ethirteen eine neue Felge und Speichen bekommen. Wirklich sehr kulanter Service. Jetzt bräuchte ich nur noch jemand der im Raum Ulm ein Rad neu einspeichen kann.
> hat jemand einen Tipp?



Alternativ einsenden.


----------



## edeltoaster (1. November 2020)

Im dritten Herbst Jeffsy 27 fahren ist es nun passiert: nachdem ich oft mal Pedalaufsetzer hatte, blieb ich nun mal richtig hängen und hab mich amtlich abgelegt. Außer etwas gezerrtem Nacken und den gewohnten Beinwunden ist glücklicherweise alles i.O. Im Prinzip komme ich mit dem tiefen Tretlager schon lange gut klar, da es auf einem mir bestens bekannten Hometrail-Abschnitt passierte, habe ich jedoch etwas über die Sache nachgedacht. Vermutlich war es einfach Pech und Unachtsamkeit: es war eine abgebrochene dicke Wurzel die seitlich eine klar definierte hohe Kante darstellte, wahrscheinlich wurde durch den Regen der Untergrund noch etwas freier gespült und dadurch das Hindernis prägnanter; im Endeffekt bin ich wahrscheinlich aber auch zu unbedarft durchgerollert.

Nichtsdestotrotz liegen moderne Bikes nunmal sehr sehr tief und, so geil das "On-Rails" Feeling ist, so gefährlich kann es werden. Vll werde ich testweise mal den Flip-Chip auf High setzen, befürchte aber, dass ich mich zu sehr an das bekannte Fahrgefühl verliebt habe. Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr diesbzgl gemacht?

Ferner könnte ich kleine technische Modifikationen durchführen um die Problematik leicht zu negieren. Insb könnte ich von einer 175mm Kurbel auf eine kürzere Wechseln, der ein oder andere hier hat das ja gemacht. Meine Raceface Aeffect sollte ja eine 30mm Spindel habe, richtig? Merkt man den Sprung von 175mm auf z.B. 170mm, also bzgl fehlender Hebelwirkung?
Auch überlege ich meine OneUp Composite Pedale zu OneUp Alus zu tauschen, da dies nochmal mehr Millimeter gibt, das Plastik schon gut abgerockt ist und die Lagerung netter ist.

Mich würden eure Erfahrungen zu dem Thema echt brennend interessieren.


----------



## Waldschleicher (1. November 2020)

edeltoaster schrieb:


> Mich würden eure Erfahrungen zu dem Thema echt brennend interessieren.


Wie du ja schon selbst festgestellt hast- einfach Pech gehabt, hat erstmal nichts mit dem Rad zu tun. 160er Gabel und Flip Chip auf high, bringt ein paar Millimeter. 
Ein Enduro mit sehr hohem Tretlager hatte ich auch schon, setzte zwar nie auf, fuhr sich aber sehr stelzig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportbecker (1. November 2020)

Ich würde das auch als Fahrfehler abhaken und die Schuld nicht beim Bike suchen ;-) Ich komme mit der High-Position trotz 160er Gabel nicht wirklich gut klar, ist aber vielleicht einfach nur Kopfsache bzw. gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## edeltoaster (1. November 2020)

Ne, denke 160+High ist einfach zu hoch. Drauf vs Im-Bike Gefühl. Jo, bin lange genug unfallfrei gefahren, irgendwann war's wohl Zeit 
160mm Gabel wäre tatsächlich vll nett.


----------



## Robsi82 (23. November 2020)

Hi, 

was für ein Fett verwendet ihr denn um die Rahmnlager, lenkkopflager, tretlager usw zu schmieren?
Danke


----------



## edeltoaster (23. November 2020)

Motorex Bike Grease.


----------



## Sportbecker (24. November 2020)

Shimano Lagerfett


----------



## Timtam_ (25. November 2020)

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob hier der richtige Ort dafür ist, aber hat hier jemand Erfahrungen gemacht mit einem alten Jeffsy (also 2018) und dem Thirstmaster 4000?
Ich habe ein 2018 Al Jeffsy in XL und hätte gerne mehr als nur 450ml in ner Flasche am Rahmen dabei. Und da der XL Rahmen ja schon recht groß ist habe ich mich gefragt ob der neuere Thirstmaster auch passt.


----------



## Robsi82 (25. November 2020)

Timtam_ schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob hier der richtige Ort dafür ist, aber hat hier jemand Erfahrungen gemacht mit einem alten Jeffsy (also 2018) und dem Thirstmaster 4000?
> Ich habe ein 2018 Al Jeffsy in XL und hätte gerne mehr als nur 450ml in ner Flasche am Rahmen dabei. Und da der XL Rahmen ja schon recht groß ist habe ich mich gefragt ob der neuere Thirstmaster auch passt.


Das würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Timtam_ (26. November 2020)

Timtam_ schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob hier der richtige Ort dafür ist, aber hat hier jemand Erfahrungen gemacht mit einem alten Jeffsy (also 2018) und dem Thirstmaster 4000?
> Ich habe ein 2018 Al Jeffsy in XL und hätte gerne mehr als nur 450ml in ner Flasche am Rahmen dabei. Und da der XL Rahmen ja schon recht groß ist habe ich mich gefragt ob der neuere Thirstmaster auch passt.


Ich beantworte das nun einfach mal selbst.
Ich habe YT direkt angeschrieben und die meinten leider, dass der 4000er nicht passt.
Dann muss wohl doch die 450ml Flasche reichen...


----------



## Robsi82 (29. November 2020)

Ist es normal das sich die Feder beim DHX2 leicht seitlich bewegen lässt wenn der SAG korrekt auf 30% eingestellt ist?
längs ist er absolut fest

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timtam_ (30. November 2020)

Robsi82 schrieb:


> Ist es normal das sich die Feder beim DHX2 leicht seitlich bewegen lässt wenn der SAG korrekt auf 30% eingestellt ist?
> längs ist er absolut fest
> 
> danke


Ja ist normal, das macht nix solange die Feder in Kraftrichtung fest ist.


----------



## Robsi82 (30. November 2020)

Timtam_ schrieb:


> Ja ist normal, das macht nix solange die Feder in Kraftrichtung fest ist.


Danke!


----------



## Robsi82 (5. Februar 2021)

Hi, 

ich überlege eine Lyrik in mein Jeffsy CF 27,5 von 2018 zu bauen.
Kann mir jemand sagen wie lange der Schafft sein muss und auf was ich da noch schauen muss wenn ich mir eine kaufe?

Ist es ein großer unterschied von der Ultimate, Select+ und Select ?
Lohnt der Aufpreis für die Ultimate

Danke


----------



## Stefanambass (5. Februar 2021)

Robsi82 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich überlege eine Lyrik in mein Jeffsy CF 27,5 von 2018 zu bauen.
> Kann mir jemand sagen wie lange der Schafft sein muss und auf was ich da noch schauen muss wenn ich mir eine kaufe?
> ...


Welche Größe ist denn dein Jeffsy? Ich habe kürzlich in mein 2017er in XL eine Lyrik gebaut. Gabelschaft ist ca. 20cm, reicht für einen 1cm Spacer.

Über den Offset müsstest du dir Gedanken machen. Meine Lyrik hat 46mm (habe mich an den aktuellen Modellen orientiert). Wahrscheinlich wirst du außerdem einen passenden Konusring, eine Ahead-Kralle und ggf. einen anderen PM Adapter benötigen, falls deine aktuelle Gabel eine 160mm Aufnahme hat.


----------



## Timtam_ (5. Februar 2021)

Robsi82 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich überlege eine Lyrik in mein Jeffsy CF 27,5 von 2018 zu bauen.
> Kann mir jemand sagen wie lange der Schafft sein muss und auf was ich da noch schauen muss wenn ich mir eine kaufe?
> ...


Ich habe auch ein Jeffsy 27,5 von 2018 und eine Lyrik Ultimate eingebaut. Wirklich ein sehr gutes Upgrade, allerdings hätte mir persönlich rückblickend auch eine Select+ gereicht, weil ich die HSC wirklich selten einstelle und die ja trotzdem den gleichen Dämpfer haben. Nur kann man die leider so nicht neu kaufen...
Schaft sind bei mir um die 20cm.
Aber wenn du dir schon neue Federung zulegst kann ich nur zu einem Coil Dämpfer raten. Der hat das Jeffsy wirklich verwandelt.


----------



## Robsi82 (6. Februar 2021)

Stefanambass schrieb:


> Welche Größe ist denn dein Jeffsy? Ich habe kürzlich in mein 2017er in XL eine Lyrik gebaut. Gabelschaft ist ca. 20cm, reicht für einen 1cm Spacer.
> 
> Über den Offset müsstest du dir Gedanken machen. Meine Lyrik hat 46mm (habe mich an den aktuellen Modellen orientiert). Wahrscheinlich wirst du außerdem einen passenden Konusring, eine Ahead-Kralle und ggf. einen anderen PM Adapter benötigen, falls deine aktuelle Gabel eine 160mm Aufnahme hat.


Mein Jeffsy ist ein XXL Rahmen. Lässt sich der Konusring leicht montieren? Oder ist das nur mit Aufschlag Werkzeug möglich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsi82 (6. Februar 2021)

Timtam_ schrieb:


> Ich habe auch ein Jeffsy 27,5 von 2018 und eine Lyrik Ultimate eingebaut. Wirklich ein sehr gutes Upgrade, allerdings hätte mir persönlich rückblickend auch eine Select+ gereicht, weil ich die HSC wirklich selten einstelle und die ja trotzdem den gleichen Dämpfer haben. Nur kann man die leider so nicht neu kaufen...
> Schaft sind bei mir um die 20cm.
> Aber wenn du dir schon neue Federung zulegst kann ich nur zu einem Coil Dämpfer raten. Der hat das Jeffsy wirklich verwandelt.


Coil habe ich seit letztem Jahr. Fahre einen DHX2.  
Umd der Unterschied ist wirklich krass das stimmt. 
sowohl im technischen uphill wie auch im downhill.
Aber bin mir nicht sicher ob sich sie Gabe wirklich lohnt. Die Pike RCT3 ist ja eine gute Gabel


----------



## Timtam_ (6. Februar 2021)

Robsi82 schrieb:


> Mein Jeffsy ist ein XXL Rahmen. Lässt sich der Konusring leicht montieren? Oder ist das nur mit Aufschlag Werkzeug möglich?


Ich hab den Ring mit einem Holzstück aufgeschlagen zwecks mangelndem Werkzeugs. Ging wunderbar, ist zwar nicht die eleganteste Lösung aber es funktioniert.


Robsi82 schrieb:


> Coil habe ich seit letztem Jahr. Fahre einen DHX2.
> Umd der Unterschied ist wirklich krass das stimmt.
> sowohl im technischen uphill wie auch im downhill.
> Aber bin mir nicht sicher ob sich sie Gabe wirklich lohnt. Die Pike RCT3 ist ja eine gute Gabel


Also ich hatte davor eine 34 Rhythm und der Unterschied war wie Tag und Nacht.
Aber deine Pike steht der Lyrik eigentlich in nichts wirklich nach. Wenn du auf 160mm gehen willst und etwas schwerer bist dann macht die Lyrik mehr Sinn aber meiner Meinung nach Lohnt sich das Upgrade auf die Lyrik für dich nicht wenn die Pike noch gut funktioniert. 
Kommt natürlich auch drauf an wie du fährst, je größer die Sprünge und je aggressiver desto besser wird die Lyrik, einfach schon wegen der Steifigkeit.


----------



## TausG (6. Februar 2021)

Hi zusammen,

ich würde gerne in mein Jeffsy CF Pro von 2018 einen RS Super deluxe Coil Dämpfer einbauen. Ist die 27.5 Version in Größe L.
Kann mir vielleicht einer freundlicherweise eine Link schicken, welcher da der richtige ist?

Ist 230x65 passend? Muss ich noch etwas beachten?

Danke und Gruß,
Timo


----------



## michlbike (6. Februar 2021)

Robsi82 schrieb:


> Mein Jeffsy ist ein XXL Rahmen. Lässt sich der Konusring leicht montieren? Oder ist das nur mit Aufschlag Werkzeug möglich?



HT Rohr geht auch einwandfrei ...


----------



## edeltoaster (6. Februar 2021)

Habe Anfang Januar auch einen Konusring mit so einem Rohr eingeschlagen. Ging 1a. Bin auch sehr happy mit dem Cane Creek 40 Steuersatz, wirkt erheblich wertiger als der von Haus aus verbaute Acros.


----------



## Robsi82 (6. Februar 2021)

Timtam_ schrieb:


> Ich hab den Ring mit einem Holzstück aufgeschlagen zwecks mangelndem Werkzeugs. Ging wunderbar, ist zwar nicht die eleganteste Lösung aber es funktioniert.
> 
> Also ich hatte davor eine 34 Rhythm und der Unterschied war wie Tag und Nacht.
> Aber deine Pike steht der Lyrik eigentlich in nichts wirklich nach. Wenn du auf 160mm gehen willst und etwas schwerer bist dann macht die Lyrik mehr Sinn aber meiner Meinung nach Lohnt sich das Upgrade auf die Lyrik für dich nicht wenn die Pike noch gut funktioniert.
> Kommt natürlich auch drauf an wie du fährst, je größer die Sprünge und je aggressiver desto besser wird die Lyrik, einfach schon wegen der Steifigkeit.


Auf 160 habe ich auch schon umgebaut. Denke dann spare ich mir das Geld fürs nächste Rad 

danke


----------



## Stefanambass (7. Februar 2021)

TausG schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich würde gerne in mein Jeffsy CF Pro von 2018 einen RS Super deluxe Coil Dämpfer einbauen. Ist die 27.5 Version in Größe L.
> Kann mir vielleicht einer freundlicherweise eine Link schicken, welcher da der richtige ist?
> ...


Für 160mm am Heck 230x65. Den Dämpfer mit passendem Tune gibts in mehreren Shops z.B.:








						RockShox Super Deluxe Ultimate Coil RCT Dämpfer für YT Jeffsy 27,5"
					

Performance ohne Abstriche: der Super Deluxe Ultimate Coil RCT Dämpfer von RockShox Der Super Deluxe Ultimate Coil wurde für die jüngste Generation von Enduro- und Trail-Bikes entwickelt. Dank des Maxima Plush Fluids für noch mehr Fahr-Performance, e




					www.bike-components.de
				




Zusätzlich benötigst du noch eine Feder in passender Einbaulänge, z.B. 








						RockShox Stahlfeder für metrische Dämpfer, 151 mm (57,5 - 65 mm)
					

Stahlfeder für die metrischen RockShox Dämpfer. Technische Daten:Hub:57,5 - 65 mmEinbaulänge:151 mmKompatibilität:RockShox Dämpfer, metrischHerstellernummern:300 lbs:00.4118.200.007350 lbs:00.4118.200.008400 lbs:00.4118.200.009450 lbs:00.4118.200.010




					www.bike-components.de
				




Außerdem musst du passende Buchsen einpressen. Ich habe bei meinem einfach die des alten Dampfers genommen. Die kannst du bspw. hiermit aus bzw. einpressen: https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...ool-Montagewerkzeug-fuer-Gleitbuchsen-p30649/


----------



## TausG (7. Februar 2021)

Stefanambass schrieb:


> Für 160mm am Heck 230x65. Den Dämpfer mit passendem Tune gibts in mehreren Shops z.B.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



super, vielen Dank 👍🏻👍🏻

230x60 entspricht dann 150mm??


----------



## KurvenCruiser (7. Februar 2021)

TausG schrieb:


> super, vielen Dank 👍🏻👍🏻
> 
> 230x60 entspricht dann 150mm??


Genau. Mache gerade das selbe, Dämpfer ist bestellt. Bin echt gespannt ob die knapp 500 Schleifen sich lohnen


----------



## TausG (8. Februar 2021)

Gehst du dann komplett auf 160/160mm oder belässt du es bei 150mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KurvenCruiser (8. Februar 2021)

TausG schrieb:


> Gehst du dann komplett auf 160/160mm oder belässt du es bei 150mm?


Hab vorne schon 160 und hinten werden es dann auch 160 mit den 65mm Hun.


----------



## Timtam_ (11. Februar 2021)

Wisst ihr wie das mit den Rahmenlagern ist? Sind die eingepresst oder kann man die per Hand wechseln? Habe ein Alu Rahmen.
Bei meinem Bike hat sich nämlich so etwas wie eine "Delle" entwickelt. Nicht dass ich eine Delle hätte aber es fühlt sich erst normal an, wenn man den Hinterbau ohne Dämpfer anhebt, dann fühlt es sich an als würde man leicht irgendwo hängen bleiben, wie wenn man mit dem Finger über eine Delle fährt, an sich aber kein Kratzen oder so, und dann wird es wieder normal.
Denke mal dass die Lager was abbekommen haben :/


----------



## edeltoaster (11. Februar 2021)

Timtam_ schrieb:


> Wisst ihr wie das mit den Rahmenlagern ist? Sind die eingepresst oder kann man die per Hand wechseln? Habe ein Alu Rahmen.
> Bei meinem Bike hat sich nämlich so etwas wie eine "Delle" entwickelt. Nicht dass ich eine Delle hätte aber es fühlt sich erst normal an, wenn man den Hinterbau ohne Dämpfer anhebt, dann fühlt es sich an als würde man leicht irgendwo hängen bleiben, wie wenn man mit dem Finger über eine Delle fährt, an sich aber kein Kratzen oder so, und dann wird es wieder normal.
> Denke mal dass die Lager was abbekommen haben :/


Ich habe diesen Winter fast alle Lager gewechselt. Bei mir war es so dass an der Umlenkung ganz klar der meiste Verschleiss war. Da kannst du die Lager mit Nüssen/Kleinzeug ausm Baumarkt mit selbstgebautem Presswerkzeug ganz gut regeln. Die restlichen Lager werden diesbzgl sehr viel schwerer, ich habe passende Lagerwerkzeuge verwendet. Das Auspressen bedarf dann nachwievor etwas Gewalt, das Einpressen ist eine wahre Freude.

"Von Hand" ist da aber definitiv nichts machbar.


----------



## Axel2k (11. Februar 2021)

Hier findest du brauchbare und günstige Lager Abzieher für den Hinterbau:








						BearingProTools | eBay Shops
					

BearingProTools make no fuss bike tools for the home cycle mechanic.  All of our bearing extractors and bearing press are designed by us in the UK and shipped worldwide.  We sell individual tools and kits tailor made for your bike.  If you don't see what you need, let us know and we'll see if we...



					www.ebay.de


----------



## edeltoaster (11. Februar 2021)

Habe meine Tools aus dem eigenen (nicht-Ebay) Shop dieses Anbieters, kurz vorm Brexit schnell erworben: https://www.bearingprotools.com/ . Bin sehr happy.


----------



## Xjrbenjamin (11. Februar 2021)

Da habe ich im Januar auch einen Satz Abzieher gekauft. Leider kommt nun noch Zoll obendrauf (Dank Brexit). Bei mir 20,46€. Das macht die Abzieher dann doch recht teuer.


----------



## edeltoaster (11. Februar 2021)

Hab für Rahmen Aus-/Einpresser und Einpresser für die meisten Steuersätze sowie Pressfit 30mm damals bissel über 100€ gezahlt, mega. Kann aufgrund Verkantungsgefahr bzw Zerstörung der Lager auch passende Einpresswerkzeuge nur wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## Xjrbenjamin (11. Februar 2021)

Bei waren es für Rahmenlager Aus- und Einpresswerkzeug etwa 80€ und dann halt nochmal 20€ Zoll obendrauf.


----------



## Robsi82 (28. Februar 2021)

Würdet ihr sagen die Kassette ist noch gut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Walkerk (1. März 2021)

Robsi82 schrieb:


> Würdet ihr sagen die Kassette ist noch gut?


Funktioniert sie?


----------



## michlbike (4. März 2021)

Servus zusammen, was kann man denn noch für ein Jeffsy CF Pro Rahmenset von 2018 verlangen. Mit Tretlager, Steuersatz und original Dämpfer. Hab da null Orientierung. Normale Gebrauchsspuren. Wäre da für einen Hinweis dankbar, da sich solche Rahmen auch nicht wirklich oft finden lassen. VG


----------



## Robsi82 (12. März 2021)

Hi, an meinem Jeffsy 27cf gibt es seit kurzem ein knacken wenn ich stärker bremse. Habe schon den Steuersatz ausgetauscht weil der fertig war. hat leider nur leichte Verbesserung gegeben. 
Hat jemand eine Idee was das sein kann? Kann das die Aheadkralle sein?


----------



## michlbike (12. März 2021)

Klingt verdächtig nach Gabelkrone ...


----------



## Timtam_ (12. März 2021)

Robsi82 schrieb:


> Hi, an meinem Jeffsy 27cf gibt es seit kurzem ein knacken wenn ich stärker bremse. Habe schon den Steuersatz ausgetauscht weil der fertig war. hat leider nur leichte Verbesserung gegeben.
> Hat jemand eine Idee was das sein kann? Kann das die Aheadkralle sein?


Schließe mich Michl an, dass es die Krone ist.
War bei mir genauso ist aber fast schon normal leider...
Sollte aber auf Garantie repariert werden können, das liegt einfach an dem konischen Schaft.
Du kannst mal probieren das Vorderrad an einer Wand abzustützen und dann einzufedern. Ist ein klassisches Beispiel um das Gabelkronenknacken zu hören.


----------



## Robsi82 (12. März 2021)

Timtam_ schrieb:


> Schließe mich Michl an, dass es die Krone ist.
> War bei mir genauso ist aber fast schon normal leider...
> Sollte aber auf Garantie repariert werden können, das liegt einfach an dem konischen Schaft.
> Du kannst mal probieren das Vorderrad an einer Wand abzustützen und dann einzufedern. Ist ein klassisches Beispiel um das Gabelkronenknacken zu hören.


Leider ist mein Jeffsy von 2018. da wird mit Garantie nicht viel los sein. 
kann da mehr kaputt gehen wenn ich es einfach so lasse. Zumindest bis ich die Gabel zum Service gebe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timtam_ (13. März 2021)

Robsi82 schrieb:


> Leider ist mein Jeffsy von 2018. da wird mit Garantie nicht viel los sein.
> kann da mehr kaputt gehen wenn ich es einfach so lasse. Zumindest bis ich die Gabel zum Service gebe.


Nein nicht wirklich.
Das kommt von minimalem Dreck zwischen Krone und Schaft und das kann sich dann bisschen bewegen.
Aber soweit ich weiß kann da nichts kaputt gehen, selbst wenn der Schaft lose werden sollte, was nicht passieren wird, hättest du immer noch eine Klemmung zwischen Krone und Schaft am Rahmen, wo sich nichts bewegen kann.
Ist nur nervig das Geräusch aber man lernt damit zu leben...
Hatte das selbst an zwei von zwei Gabeln an meinem Jeffsy.


----------



## michlbike (13. März 2021)

Bei mir war Fox damals recht kulant und hat den Schaft im Rahmen eines normalen Service kostenlos gewechselt.


----------



## Robsi82 (13. März 2021)

Timtam_ schrieb:


> Nein nicht wirklich.
> Das kommt von minimalem Dreck zwischen Krone und Schaft und das kann sich dann bisschen bewegen.
> Aber soweit ich weiß kann da nichts kaputt gehen, selbst wenn der Schaft lose werden sollte, was nicht passieren wird, hättest du immer noch eine Klemmung zwischen Krone und Schaft am Rahmen, wo sich nichts bewegen kann.
> Ist nur nervig das Geräusch aber man lernt damit zu leben...
> Hatte das selbst an zwei von zwei Gabeln an meinem Jeffsy.


Wenn das an dreck liegt kann man das nicht säubern? Vlt mit wd40 einsprühen?


----------



## Timtam_ (13. März 2021)

Robsi82 schrieb:


> Wenn das an dreck liegt kann man das nicht säubern? Vlt mit wd40 einsprühen?


Hab mal gehört dass es helfen soll die Gabel umzudrehen und über Nacht das Öl reinkriechen zu lassen aber das hilft auch nur kurz.
In Endeffekt hast du minimales Spiel zwischen Schaft und Krone das kriegst du nur mit nen Service wieder los. Also neuen Schaft einpressen quasi.
Aber wie gesagt kaputt gehen sollte da eigentlich nichts. Fragen ob sie es auf Kulanz tauschen kann man aber immer.


----------



## flip_4 (14. März 2021)

Was für Federhärte (Fahrergewicht) fahrt ich beim aktuellen Jeffsy mit einen 230x65 Coil Dämpfer?


----------



## Tidi (30. März 2021)

Entschuldigt die dumme Frage, aber ich zweifle grad an meinen Fähigkeiten ... sind das dir korrekten Geodaten vom 2018er Jeffsy 27 CF?

Dankööö!


----------



## edeltoaster (30. März 2021)

Ich habe ein 2018er Jeffsy 27 AL, sieht aus dem Kopf richtig aus.


----------



## 2pi (30. März 2021)

Hier ist die ganze Tabelle.


----------



## Tidi (30. März 2021)

Ja die hatte ich auch gesehen und es da ausgeschnitten, die Verwirrung kam durch ne falsche Erinnerung und ne andere Tabelle ... Erinnerung wie gesagt wohl einfach Müll und die andere Tabelle war n Pro Race und deswegen n anderer Reach durch andere Gabel ... so wird n Schuh draus. Ich danke euch!!!!


----------



## Robsi82 (3. April 2021)

Hallo, an meinem Jeffsy cf 27 von 2018 ist mittlerweile das zweite tretlager hinüber. Gibt es da ein robusteres das passt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (4. April 2021)

Robsi82 schrieb:


> Hallo, an meinem Jeffsy cf 27 von 2018 ist mittlerweile das zweite tretlager hinüber. Gibt es da ein robusteres das passt?


Ich schließe mich mal an 😉


----------



## Rischar (5. April 2021)

Thema Tretlager:
Das originalen Tretlager von Raceface ist nicht verfügbar, auf unbestimmte Zeit. Kann uns Jemand eine verfügbare Alternative nennen? Preis, Firma, Qualität egal 😜

Kann ich die Lager einzeln tauschen und solche verbauen? 





						Praxis Works Road/MTB Innenlager für praxis works M30 Thru Kurbeln an Pressfit BB86 / BB90 / BB92 - PF41-86.5/ 89.5/92-M30 - 2020
					

Praxis Works Road/MTB Innenlager für praxis works M30 Thru Kurbeln an Pressfit BB86 / BB90 / BB92 - PF41-86.5/ 89.5/92-M30 - 2020




					www.bike24.de


----------



## edeltoaster (5. April 2021)

Genau das Praxis Works habe ich die Tage auch bestellt.


----------



## Rischar (5. April 2021)

edeltoaster schrieb:


> Genau das Praxis Works habe ich die Tage auch bestellt.


Bestellt 😀


----------



## edeltoaster (5. April 2021)

Na hoffentlich ist es gut! Finde das schalenlose Konzept ganz gut weil es größere Lager ermöglicht und die Lager sind hier wohl auch ganz nett.


----------



## Robsi82 (7. April 2021)

Bin am Wochenende das Cube Steteo 120TM von meinem Vater gefahren.
Das Läuft viel viel leichter wie mein Jeffsy. Ist das normal? an was kann das liegen außer den Reifen?


----------



## Timtam_ (7. April 2021)

Robsi82 schrieb:


> Bin am Wochenende das Cube Steteo 120TM von meinem Vater gefahren.
> Das Läuft viel viel leichter wie mein Jeffsy. Ist das normal? an was kann das liegen außer den Reifen?


Kann an vielem liegen.
Leichterer Rahmen, weniger Federweg, härteres Fahrwerk, härterer Reifendruck, bessere Pedaleffizienz,...
Das Jeffsy fährt sich aber schon an sich nicht besonders effizient und wenn man das dann mit nem XC/Trail orientierten Bike vergleicht ist der Unterschied gewaltig


----------



## MilkyWayne (7. April 2021)

Timtam_ schrieb:


> Kann an vielem liegen.
> Leichterer Rahmen, weniger Federweg, härteres Fahrwerk, härterer Reifendruck, bessere Pedaleffizienz,...
> Das Jeffsy fährt sich aber schon an sich nicht besonders effizient und wenn man das dann mit nem XC/Trail orientierten Bike vergleicht ist der Unterschied gewaltig


dürfte in etwa so sein, wie wenn du mal für ne Tour dein jeffsy gegen ein izzo prorace tauscht


----------



## edeltoaster (7. April 2021)

Laufräder und Reifen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsi82 (7. April 2021)

War wirklich erstaunt wie groß der Unterschied ist so direkten Vergleich.
Eigentlich bräuchte man wirklich min zwei bikes. Ein Trail (Izzo) und ein Enduro (Capra). Dann wäre fast alles abgedeckt


----------



## Shonzo (7. April 2021)

Robsi82 schrieb:


> Eigentlich bräuchte man wirklich min zwei bikes. Ein Trail (Izzo) und ein Enduro (Capra). Dann wäre fast alles abgedeckt


Oder du gehst einen Kompromiss ein und greifst zum "All-Mountain".

Während der eine seine 16 Kilo Maschine noch ne Berg hoch schiebt, flitzt der andere mit seinem 12 Kilo Bock schon den Berg wieder runter und hat dazwischen nen Bier gesoffen.


----------



## Timtam_ (7. April 2021)

Robsi82 schrieb:


> War wirklich erstaunt wie groß der Unterschied ist so direkten Vergleich.
> Eigentlich bräuchte man wirklich min zwei bikes. Ein Trail (Izzo) und ein Enduro (Capra). Dann wäre fast alles abgedeckt


Oder man schaut auf Bikes mit hohem Anti-Squat, also mit hoher Pedaleffizienz.
Das Santa Cruz Bronson zum Beispiel fühlt sich im Verlgeich zu meinem Jeffsy an wie als würd ich mit Motor fahren.
Gibt nicht immer nur schwarz und weiß. Wenig Federweg heißt nicht immer super effizient und genauso andersrum.
YT ist einfach sehr abfahrtsorientiert.


----------



## Rischar (7. April 2021)

Robsi82 schrieb:


> War wirklich erstaunt wie groß der Unterschied ist so direkten Vergleich.
> Eigentlich bräuchte man wirklich min zwei bikes. Ein Trail (Izzo) und ein Enduro (Capra). Dann wäre fast alles abgedeckt


Nö. Das Izzo, ohne es gefahren zu sein, möchte ich nicht für einen 5 m Sprung verwenden. Das kann das Jeffsy dagegen schon 😉
Das Capra war mir viel zu träge und zu wenig agil. Es ist einfach zu viel des Guten für 99% der deutschen Trails, meine Meinung.
Jeffsy und DH Rad funktionieren für mich perfekt 😀


----------



## Heino77 (9. April 2021)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesen Aufklebern? https://www.ebay.de/itm/kompatibel-...TB-Rahmen-Aufkleber-Sticker-Set-/164569173233
Möchte die orangen Embleme vom Jeffsy 2017 überkleben, damit es farblich halbwegs passt.


----------



## edeltoaster (11. April 2021)

Rischar schrieb:


> Bestellt 😀


Eben mal in die Anleitung geschaut, das soll ja regelrecht eingeklebt werden! Macht aber ohne Schale vll Sinn, naja, schau mer mal. War mehr so aus Sicherheit auf Halde bei mir (so richtig gut ist das RF aber auch nimmer).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KurvenCruiser (24. April 2021)

flip_4 schrieb:


> Was für Federhärte (Fahrergewicht) fahrt ich beim aktuellen Jeffsy mit einen 230x65 Coil Dämpfer?


Für dich warscheinlich mittlerweile zu spät für alle anderen: 400er Feder bei 230x65 27er Jeffsy mit etwas unter 75kg fahrfertig angezogen macht 22-25 % SAG


----------



## Marius96 (14. Mai 2021)

@edeltoaster weißt du noch ob zwischen den Lagern im Horst Link ein Steg war? Dort sitzen ja jeweils zwei nebeneinander, zwischen den Lagern scheint ein Ring mit Aussparungen zu sein. Habs mit einem Splintaustreiber versucht, aber die sitzen zu fest, will da nicht die Brutalo-Methode anwenden. Alle anderen Lager hab ich mit passenden Nüssen ausgepresst, aber am Horst-Link bin ich unsicher ob beide Lager zur gleichen Seite raus können..


----------



## edeltoaster (14. Mai 2021)

Ja, da ist ein Steg.


----------



## Skydive93 (18. Mai 2021)

KurvenCruiser schrieb:


> Für dich warscheinlich mittlerweile zu spät für alle anderen: 400er Feder bei 230x65 27er Jeffsy mit etwas unter 75kg fahrfertig angezogen macht 22-25 % SAG


würde ein MM tune auch im jeffsy 27 2018 gehen?


----------



## Timtam_ (18. Mai 2021)

Ich hab einen Marzocchi Bomber Coil an nem 27,5 von 2018 und ich finds super.
Vom Tune her weiß ich nicht genau was der hat, aber vielleicht hilfts ja weiter.
Also den gibt es nur in einem Tune zu kaufen soweit ich weiß.


----------



## edeltoaster (18. Mai 2021)

Gibt es eigentlich Coil-Dämpfer mit einem soften Lockout, so wie die mittlere Stufe des DPS. Sowas stelle ich mir am 2018er 27.5 Jeffsy mega vor. Ein Coil ohne Lockout schwingt sich bestimmt gut auf, oder?


----------



## Timtam_ (18. Mai 2021)

Der DVO Jade hat sowas zum Beispiel.
Ohne Lockout ist das Rad schon sehr uneffizient. Jedes mal wenn ich ein anderes Rad fahr kommts mir vor als hätt ich einen Motor.
Dafür ist Downhill Performance unschlagbar.


----------



## Skydive93 (18. Mai 2021)

Timtam_ schrieb:


> Der DVO Jade hat sowas zum Beispiel.
> Ohne Lockout ist das Rad schon sehr uneffizient. Jedes mal wenn ich ein anderes Rad fahr kommts mir vor als hätt ich einen Motor.
> Dafür ist Downhill Performance unschlagbar.


jetzt wär ich interessiert mit welchen Rädern du das vergleichst


----------



## Timtam_ (18. Mai 2021)

Vor allem das Santa Cruz Bronson.
Pedalliert quasi ohne schaukeln.
Aber auch im direkten Vergleich ein Canyon Spectral, auch wenn ich das nicht empfehlen würde wegen Fertigungstoleranzen.
Aber mit einer Firm Einstellung am Dämpfer ist das eh egal.


----------



## KurvenCruiser (19. Mai 2021)

Also mit Lockout ist auf Autobahnen schon angenehmer aber auf Uphilltrails oder ordentlich unebenen Wegen ist es komisch mit Lockout.
Habe den fürs Jeffsy getunten RockShox SD Coil, kann also zu anderen Tunes nichts sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tidi (19. Mai 2021)

CC DB IL Coil wär doch auch noch ne Alternative mit Kletterhebel


----------



## Robsi82 (1. Juni 2021)

Hi, kann mir jemand sagen wie Lange der Gabelschaft bei einem 2018 CF in XL sein muss ? hat das schonmal jemand gemessen? Danke


----------



## Tidi (18. Juni 2021)

Hi,

ich bau mir grad n neuen 2019er AL Rahmen auf und hab nun die Kurbel-Problematik der 100 Standards.
Ich kann ja nur 24mm-Wellen verbauen, korrekt?
Shimano, RaceFace, e13 passen in ein „standard“ PF92 und für Sram muss ich mir n PF92GXP suchen? 

... was waren die Zeiten doch einfach, wo es HT2 oder GXP für BSA gab und gut ... 

Danke & Grü
Chris


----------



## 2pi (18. Juni 2021)

Tidi schrieb:


> Ich kann ja nur 24mm-Wellen verbauen, korrekt?


Warum ?

Siehe _*hier*_ und *hier*:


----------



## Tidi (18. Juni 2021)

2pi schrieb:


> Warum ?
> 
> Siehe _*hier*_ und *hier*:


Danke für die Antwort!
Warum? - hatte bis dahin irgendwie NUR Aussagen Richtung 24mm gefunden. Im www steht zu viel Durcheinander und für die Benutzung der Suche hier bin ick offensichtlich zu doof ... hatte die Beiträge nicht gefunden! 
Kann ich dann mit nem BB92 30mm Lager auch BB30 Sram Kurbeln fahren, oder passt da die Breite nicht? 
Bitte entschuldigt die Anfängerfragen ...


----------



## 2pi (18. Juni 2021)

Tidi schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort!
> Warum? - hatte bis dahin irgendwie NUR Aussagen Richtung 24mm gefunden. Im www steht zu viel Durcheinander und für die Benutzung der Suche hier bin ick offensichtlich zu doof ... hatte die Beiträge nicht gefunden!
> Kann ich dann mit nem BB92 30mm Lager auch BB30 Sram Kurbeln fahren, oder passt da die Breite nicht?
> Bitte entschuldigt die Anfängerfragen ...


Die Breite muss halt zum Rest des Antriebs passen (Kettenlinie) und generell zum Hinterbau, damit sie sich drehen lässt.


----------



## Tidi (18. Juni 2021)

2pi schrieb:


> Die Breite muss halt zum Rest des Antriebs passen (Kettenlinie) und generell zum Hinterbau, damit sie sich drehen lässt.


Hm ich meinte eher die Breite der Kurbelachse, Kettenlinie geht ja über den Rest dann, also Kettenblatt, oder? Oder gibts bei gepressten Lagern auch an irgend ner Stelle Spacer-Ringe, wie beim HT2?
... abermals sorrü für die Anfängerfragen ...


----------



## Robsi82 (19. Juli 2021)

Hi, mein Hinterrad dreht sich irgendwie sehr schwer im Vergleich zu anderen bikes. Kann das von falschem Fett im Freilauf kommen? Brauche ich da spezielles Fett? Habe die Ethirteen Naben die 2018 verbaut waren.


----------



## floOhster (19. Juli 2021)

Robsi82 schrieb:


> Hi, mein Hinterrad dreht sich irgendwie sehr schwer im Vergleich zu anderen bikes. Kann das von falschem Fett im Freilauf kommen? Brauche ich da spezielles Fett? Habe die Ethirteen Naben die 2018 verbaut waren.


Also soweit ich mich erinnere kommt in die Nabe gar kein Fett sondern Öl, hab damals glaub ich einfach Motoröl benutzt. Schau Mal bei e13 auf der Seite, die haben Wartungsanleitungen.
Sonst würde ich auf die Vorspannung tippen, hast du da mal geschaut? Die wird mit den Abstandshalter der aufgeschraubt ist verstellt, das dreht sich gern Mal von selbst locker oder fest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2pi (19. Juli 2021)

floOhster schrieb:


> Also soweit ich mich erinnere kommt in die Nabe gar kein Fett sondern Öl, hab damals glaub ich einfach Motoröl benutzt. Schau Mal bei e13 auf der Seite, die haben Wartungsanleitungen.
> Sonst würde ich auf die Vorspannung tippen, hast du da mal geschaut? Die wird mit den Abstandshalter der aufgeschraubt ist verstellt, das dreht sich gern Mal von selbst locker oder fest


Fett geht auch. Tippe ansonsten auch auf die Vorspannung.
Wenn sich das Ding aber wie beschrieben lockert, knackt es auch ziemlich bald, hört sich furchtbar an. Intuitiv schielt man allerdings eher Richtung Innenlager.
Obendrein sind die Lager der Naben scheiße gedichtet, insbesondere vorne; rauh nach 1 Saison.
Wer also Ruhe haben will, wechselt auf andere Naben bzw. Laufräder.


----------



## Robsi82 (20. Juli 2021)

2pi schrieb:


> Fett geht auch. Tippe ansonsten auch auf die Vorspannung.
> Wenn sich das Ding aber wie beschrieben lockert, knackt es auch ziemlich bald, hört sich furchtbar an. Intuitiv schielt man allerdings eher Richtung Innenlager.
> Obendrein sind die Lager der Naben scheiße gedichtet, insbesondere vorne; rauh nach 1 Saison.
> Wer also Ruhe haben will, wechselt auf andere Naben bzw. Laufräder.


Vielen Dank! 
Genau das Problem habe ich auch mit den Lagern. Sind ständig kaputt. 
welche Naben würden denn zu den Laufrädern passen?
Sollten Aber nicht zu teuer sein da ich nächstes Jahr ein anderes Rad kaufen möchte. 
oder gibt es bessere Lager ?


----------



## 2pi (20. Juli 2021)

Robsi82 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!
> Genau das Problem habe ich auch mit den Lagern. Sind ständig kaputt.
> welche Naben würden denn zu den Laufrädern passen?
> Sollten Aber nicht zu teuer sein da ich nächstes Jahr ein anderes Rad kaufen möchte.
> oder gibt es bessere Lager ?


Bessere Lager haben bei mir keinen Effekt gehabt.
Bei Naben stellt sich mehr die Frage, welche lieferbar sind. Ansonsten sind das wohl einfache boost Naben für Steckachsen.
Wenn du eh nach was Neuem schielst, ist aussitzen und Lager vor dem Verkauf richten lassen wohl das günstigste.


----------



## floOhster (20. Juli 2021)

Robsi82 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!
> Genau das Problem habe ich auch mit den Lagern. Sind ständig kaputt.
> welche Naben würden denn zu den Laufrädern passen?
> Sollten Aber nicht zu teuer sein da ich nächstes Jahr ein anderes Rad kaufen möchte.
> oder gibt es bessere Lager ?


Die original Lager waren bei mir auch echt schnell durch, hab sie dann mit Enduro bearings ersetzt und dann war Ruhe. 
Kurzfristig könntest auch versuchen von den bestehenden Lagern die Gummi Lippe vorsichtig runter zu nehmen und dann das Lager innen ordentlich sauber machen und richtig mit Fett voll packen. Das hilft kurzfristig auch Recht gut.


----------



## Robsi82 (20. Juli 2021)

Auf was muss ich denn schauen wenn ich andere Lager bestelle? Bezeichnung 6805 ist klar. Aber dann gibt es alle möglichen Anhänge (z.B. 2RS)

wären die Enduro Bearings ok? 
Oder reichen die Billigen auch?


----------



## Robsi82 (20. Juli 2021)

floOhster schrieb:


> Die original Lager waren bei mir auch echt schnell durch, hab sie dann mit Enduro bearings ersetzt und dann war Ruhe.
> Kurzfristig könntest auch versuchen von den bestehenden Lagern die Gummi Lippe vorsichtig runter zu nehmen und dann das Lager innen ordentlich sauber machen und richtig mit Fett voll packen. Das hilft kurzfristig auch Recht gut.


Das habe ich schon gemacht danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timtam_ (20. Juli 2021)

Bevor du jetzt hier neue Lager einpresst.
Schau mal dass du dein Fahrrad an der Gabel hochhebst und dreh dann das Vorderrad. Wenn die Lager wirklich so kaputt sind spürt man da eigentlich ne ziemliche Vibration und dass es einfach nicht glatt läuft.
Andererseits, blöd gefragt aber kam schon zu häufig vor, könnte es sein dass einfach die Bremse schleift? Auch nur minimal aber sobald ein Belag anliegt bremst die ja. Bzw vielleicht Bremsscheibe verbogen o.ä.
Will dir nur eine unter Umständen unnötige reparatur sparen .


----------



## Robsi82 (20. Juli 2021)

Timtam_ schrieb:


> Bevor du jetzt hier neue Lager einpresst.
> Schau mal dass du dein Fahrrad an der Gabel hochhebst und dreh dann das Vorderrad. Wenn die Lager wirklich so kaputt sind spürt man da eigentlich ne ziemliche Vibration und dass es einfach nicht glatt läuft.
> Andererseits, blöd gefragt aber kam schon zu häufig vor, könnte es sein dass einfach die Bremse schleift? Auch nur minimal aber sobald ein Belag anliegt bremst die ja. Bzw vielleicht Bremsscheibe verbogen o.ä.
> Will dir nur eine unter Umständen unnötige reparatur sparen .


Bremse passt. Lager laufen rau und richtig laut. Zumindest am Vorderrad. Hinten sind die Lager eigentlich ok. Läuft aber trotzdem schwer. Werde da mal das Fett aus dem Freilauf entfernen. Vlt liegt es daran


----------



## Robsi82 (21. Juli 2021)

Hi, kann es sein dass diese Kassette fertig ist? Würdet ihr die erneuern? Mir rutscht ab und zu die Kette durch. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es von der Kassette kommt


----------



## Tidi (22. Juli 2021)

1. Bilddiagnose taugt für eine derartige Beurteilung denke ich nicht, da es um Abnutzungen im mm-Bereich oder (weniger?) geht …
2. … wenn du dir trotzdem eine solche Bilddiagnose wünscht, wie wär‘s mal mit sauber machen? … man erkennt vor lauter Dreck ja nicht einmal die Abnutzung der Farbe auf der Kassette!? :/ … dies wär‘ zumindest ein erster Anhaltspunkt für eine solche Beurteilung. 
3. besorg dir mal ne neue Kette, wenn die auch durchrutscht besorg dir auch ne neue Kassette …


----------



## Robsi82 (13. August 2021)

Hi, kann mir jemand sagen ob die Teile am Dämpfer so richtig rum sind? Ist ein Rock Shox Deluxe


----------



## Tidi (13. August 2021)

Robsi82 schrieb:


> Hi, kann mir jemand sagen ob die Teile am Dämpfer so richtig rum sind? Ist ein Rock Shox Deluxe


Jupp


----------



## Robsi82 (13. August 2021)

Danke dir !


----------



## Timtam_ (19. August 2021)

Servus,
Hat jemand hier schon mal die blöde e13 Kassette ausgetauscht? Und wenn ja mit was? Weil ich würde eigentlich gerne das Shimano Schaltwerk, Kette, etc behalten, nur finde ich nirgends eine Kassette die für Shimano passt, die aber gleichzeitig auf den XD Driver passt.
Das einzige wäre wieder e13, auf keinen Fall, oder sowas wie Sunrace was ich bisher gefunden habe.


----------



## Robsi82 (19. August 2021)

Ich habe auf GX Eagle umgebaut und kann es nur empfehlen. bin mit der E13 nie warm geworden


----------



## edeltoaster (19. August 2021)

Garbaruk hat zB 11x 10-46 oder 10-48 für XD. Ich habe auch mittlerweile eine GX Eagle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (19. August 2021)

Freilaufkörper für Micro spline drauf und dann ins Shimano Regal greifen. Mir ging der e13 Krempel auch mächtig auf die Nerven. 😑


----------



## Ritzibi (2. November 2021)

Servus,

bräuchte mal ne Empfehlung für nen 230x65er Air Dämpfer fürs Jeffsy CF Pro 2017.
Find einfach nichts darüber. 

Danke schon mal vorab


----------



## Blacksheep87 (2. November 2021)

Fox x2 funktioniert super


----------



## Ritzibi (2. November 2021)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Fox x2 funktioniert super


Danke, hört sich schon mal gut an, aber natürlich auch sehr teuer, gibt's günstigere die zum 27,5" Jeffsy passen?


----------



## Timtam_ (2. November 2021)

Ich fahre einen Marzocchi Bomber Coil und kann das sehr empfehlen.
Ist zwar keine Luft aber wie dafür gemacht


----------



## Robsi82 (2. November 2021)

Hatte in meinem Jeffsy einen DHX2. War super zu fahren. Upgrade hat sich gelohnt


----------



## Xjrbenjamin (3. November 2021)

Ich habe einen Dvo Topaz T3 und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Ritzibi (3. November 2021)

Xjrbenjamin schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Dvo Topaz T3 und bin sehr zufrieden.


Moin,

genau den hab ich gerade verbaut, ohne Spacer, also 160mm Federweg hinten.
Der wippt mir aber zu stark beim Pedalieren, auch mit eingeschalteter Plattform.
Hatte hierzu gestern auch noch mal DVO angeschrieben, Rob meinte 2 Spacer in der Negativkammer könnten was bringen?
Welche ist eigentlich die Negativkammer beim Topaz 3, vorne oder hinten die?
Das gehört dann aber eher ins Topaz Thema.
Dachte halt bei nem anderen Dämpfer ist die Plattform wirksamer? Vielleicht auch nur Wunschdenken?


----------



## Rischar (3. November 2021)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> genau den hab ich gerade verbaut, ohne Spacer, also 160mm Federweg hinten.
> Der wippt mir aber zu stark beim Pedalieren, auch mit eingeschalteter Plattform.
> ...


Ich hatte den Topaz einige Zeit im Jeffsy verbaut. Der war sehr gut. Die Plattform ist normal, würde ich sagen. Viel besser/straffer sind andere auch nicht. Jetzt fahre ich einen Super Deluxe Ultimate, der ist recht ähnlich. Davor der Fox DPS war straffer, dafür aber auch deutlich schlechter bergab.
Verbring lieber etwas Zeit mit seinen Einstellungen und spiel mit den Spacern etwas rum. Wenn du dir zB einen X2 kaufst, wirst du auch eine gewisse Zeit mit einstellen verbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xjrbenjamin (3. November 2021)

Ich habe im Topaz 2 Spacer in der negativ Kammer und den Druck am bladder etwas erhöht. Aber ein leichtes Wippen hat der Hinterbau selbst im blockiertem Zustand.


----------



## Sportbecker (3. November 2021)

Ich fahre den originalen RS Deluxe und wüsste nicht, was ich mir anders wünschen würde...


----------



## Ritzibi (25. Januar 2022)

Hallo,

mal eine Grundsatzfrage.

Hab an meinem Jeffsy 27,5 jetzt einen Fox DPX2 verbaut, vorher war ein Topaz T3 drin, der hat mir zu stark gewippt, was jetzt mit dem Fox wesentlich besser ist.

Was mir auffällt, der Lockout macht nicht komplett zu, heißt es ist immer noch ein leichtes Wippen vorhanden.

Der Dämpfer ist frisch vom Service, dachte es würde daran liegen, ist aber immer noch so.


Vielleicht kann man das Jeffsy aber auch grundsätzlich nicht komplett ruhigstellen???


----------



## DH-Corn (25. Januar 2022)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mal eine Grundsatzfrage.
> 
> ...


Komplett auf Block bekommst du keinen Dämpfer meines Wissens nach  Kommt evtl. auch ein bissl auf deine Fahrposition an und wie energisch du rein trittst.


----------



## Timtam_ (25. Januar 2022)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mal eine Grundsatzfrage.
> 
> ...


An sich wärs technisch schon möglich nen Dämpfer komplett zu zu machen, liegt auch nicht am Fahrrad.
Ist aber gar nicht wünschenswert, da einerseits dir das bisschen federn auf dem Trail noch minimal mehr Traktion gibt, andererseits so der Dämpfer nicht kaputt geht wenn doch mal ein Schlag kommt.
Musst dir vorstellen wenn der gar nicht federn würde, müsste ja irgendein Bauteil alle Kraft aufnehmen vom Hinterbau, statt der Feder und da ist ein kaputter Dämpfer vorprogrammiert


----------



## flip_4 (17. März 2022)

Fahr ein Suntour Triair 3CR im Jeffsy (230x65 mit 160mm) und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Gefällt mir auch besser als der DPX2. Mit Wippen hab ich keine Probleme, ist ja ähnlich wie der DVO Topaz aufgebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edeltoaster (14. April 2022)

Ich überlege meinem 2018er Jeffsy 27 eine 170mm Kurbel zu spendieren.

 Favorit wäre eine aktuelle SLX Kurbel mit z.B. Garbaruk Kettenblatt. In echt sieht die Kurbel ja nicht so blau aus hoffe ich und Preis/Leistung stimmt. Ich denke auch dass die "normale" 52mm Kettenlinie Version beim Alu-Rahmen passt.

Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen?


----------

